# The Dons' Organic Garden



## DonPetro (Mar 18, 2014)

Whatsup fellow organic peeps?! Don Tesla and myself are here to share our growth with our favorite online community. We grow 100% organically, taking what we have learned over the last several years and shaping it into our own style. We have two worm bins to help with our all-natural needs and will be incorporating isect frass into our aerated brews. We have several beans of various strains germing but will be culling down to 4 or 5 max. Here is a rundown on the setup:
*Tent Dimensions*: 3'×3'×6'
*Lighting*: 4-3'/39W 6400K T5HO/400W Full Spectrum LED
*Medium*: custom organic soil mix 
*Water source*: 4:1 R/O to springwater
*Feeding*: via AACT's
*Strains*: Tahoe OG, Kosher Kush, Super Lemon Haze, Chernobyl, various Bubba Kush/TGA crosses and some unknown bagseed

Oh snap! Look who's up - Kosher K.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! Pullin up a chair...


----------



## dopeydog (Mar 19, 2014)

heck yea, i want to watch.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! Less than 24 hrs later and most have popped already so stay tuned. More pics coming soon...


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 19, 2014)

Lookin good, Don.

Just curious... Is your screen name a play on "Dawn Patrol", as in an early-morning surf session? I'm about due for a pre-work dawn patrol...


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 19, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> Lookin good, Don.
> 
> Just curious... Is your screen name a play on "Dawn Patrol", as in an early-morning surf session? I'm about due for a pre-work dawn patrol...


That sounds like a blast, Spicy, however it is derived from _Dan_ Petro, the Haitian Vodou spirit who protects farmers.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah. Neat. My name is less creative. I like spicy sativas... So...


----------



## Jumping Jack (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like some nice strains.Your tent gonna be packed.lol


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 19, 2014)

Jumping Jack said:


> Sounds like some nice strains.Your tent gonna be packed.lol


Yea it will be a full house but only the strong will survive. Either way its gonna be alot of fun.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2014)

*praise the babies boys! they are home (in tent) at last! 
*they've been exposed to their ultra beautiful bouquet of rays these crazy LED's de la new age provide and are are fast asleep listening to some upful Alborosie as we speak
*starter mix is soooo unbelievably airy i want to sleep in it .. wow. big up bro you're the Don you done did it again
*posting official line up next..

excited to have ur company boys...


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2014)

Wit da clean-esteem and the utmost big-ups to mudduh nature .. 
(i.e. with deep joy and higher-than-high-tide pride.. )
i present to you, without further adieu, on behalf of our 2014 Organic Oddysey,

_The Don Bro's *OFFICIAL *March Madness STRAIN *Line Up*:_

1. Ten (10) Lemon Train Rip seeds (=Super Lemon Haze x Chernobyl) (which = _Trinity_ _Train_wreck x Jack The _Ripper)
_ 2. Eight (8.) Bubba'Zaster seeds (=Chernobyl Sativa x UK Bubba Kush from Amsterdam seeds)
3. Five (5) Ace-Queen seeds (=TGA's Ace of Spades x Querkle)
4. Five (5) Matrix Bubba seeds (=Vortex Sativa x UK Bubba K)
5. Four (4) Tahoe Kush x O.G. Kush seeds (aka T.O.G.)
6. Two (2) Kosher x OG seeds (aka K.O.G.) 
7. One (1) Super Lemon Haze seed (aka the SLH)
8. One (1) ChernobylX seed
9. One (1) unknown bag seed (lets call her "x1")
10. One (1) more unknown bag Seed (#2) (lets call her "x2")

For a potential grand total of _*38 organic seedlings.
*_
*Will there be a Cinderella Strain? 
*Who will make it to the FINALS in this true game of survival of the fittest !? 
* Reespects and Smoking wit ya to da very end.. -Don Tesla

P.s. da LED Super light is at 35.5 inches and da T5's are ragga-snuggling in close


----------



## hyroot (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice ... I'm subbed too. What kind of led you rockin?


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 20, 2014)

Hahaha right on my man. I was hoping you'd post up some info after i had to duck out early there. Could have used another breakthrough bar though, haha. Should have more above ground today i imagine. We will have to play around with the height of that light a bit but for now it should be fine.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 20, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Nice ... I'm subbed too. What kind of led you rockin?


Thanks for stoppin in, Hy! The LED is a 400W panel from China. The price was right and it is bright as fuck! Runs real quiet too for having three fans. Time will tell!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Thanks for stoppin in, Hy! The LED is a 400W panel from China. The price was right and it is bright as fuck! Runs real quiet too for having three fans. Time will tell!


Is this your first time using an LED? What did you use before? What was the price tag on the LED?

I think LED's will be my next investment. I'm waiting for my ballasts to take a shit (and the prices to hopefully come down a bit on LED's) and then replace them with better technology.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is this your first time using an LED? What did you use before? What was the price tag on the LED?
> 
> I think LED's will be my next investment. I'm waiting for my ballasts to take a shit (and the prices to hopefully come down a bit on LED's) and then replace them with better technology.


best leds to get are area 51, apache tech, Hans led (bonsaihero), DIY Cree cobs. Then another tech that's equal is inda gro induction / led pontoon combo.

area 51 runs all top bin Cree leds. Apache runs Nichia mid -top bin leds, Hans runs Cree and osram top bin leds (no lenses).

I personally run inda gro and area 51. More panels coming soon. I plan on building a cob led for a 4x4 - 5x5 veg room.

Chinese leds can produce good results. They use low bin low quality led's and use more watts to cover same area. Then failure rate is high. They drive leds to hard causing them to fail. If you go Chinese. Then it fails. You can build it into a top quality light. With DIY. You don't have a casing usually. So being able to use a casing is nice for DIY.

don not implying or saying anything negative about yours intentionally. Just helping stow out. I went through Chinese leds myself a couple years ago. Its almost a right of passage for led growers. Kind of like your first car.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2014)

Breaking it dafuq DOWN! LED 101, thanks Hyroot! Hope this Chineses girl does us real nice till we upgrade! Price including shipping was $225, so you're right.. the floodgates have been shot open, jahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## foreverflyhi (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup on the works of rebuilding a appollo chinese led to a top quality diy led


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 20, 2014)

I've grown with everything under the sun including old mercury vapor lamps, t8's, cfls, hps and the good ol' sun itself but the LEDs are new to me. Being our first LED and having a small space we didn't want to break the bank. The real investment i think has been in the amendments to build our soil mix. But i hear you hyroot, you get what you pay for i guess. I'm amazed at how bright it is for such a small, sleek unit though.


----------



## smokecat (Mar 20, 2014)

in for the ride..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2014)

Having trouble enlarging pics atm but feel free to scope da links!
Here are our early sprouters !

Break on thru.. to the other side!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2014)

*Kosher OG (<left)
*Matrix Bubba (ttr>) 

*(Look closely my brothas, they still have little seed heads camouflaging them, but not for long)


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2014)

Yea those bars are sinful brotha. so crispy and light, i had to have more later, and boom, next day, running on all cylinders after a 4 hour sleep, feeling airie! superMario wasn't playing when he went after Dozer on those things, I don't know how you become a boss WITHOUT them haha,Secret weapons, picture scarface pulling out a giant p.envy (shroom) when he tells the cartel to say hello to heez lil frenn'! lol.. ate more today too. 3 a day i will need 1000 a year ah ha


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

ahhh so nice, mon.
*da LED & T5s turned on at 5am, automatically
*53% humidity, and 23 degrees celcius, smiles from the thermometer, 
*worms are moist, and feeding
*and the bass is bumpin! 

*def feels like winter outside but what a beautiful day inside here lol


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 21, 2014)

Got neem meal and some intelligent pots on the way. We should look at ventilation too.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Got neem meal and some intelligent pots on the way. We should look at ventilation too.


Definitely bro, doing what i can meanwhile but hey, intelligent pots, way to go!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Got neem meal and some intelligent pots on the way. We should look at ventilation too.


NICE, bro! Please! Tell us bout da neem meal!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Got neem meal and some intelligent pots on the way. We should look at ventilation too.


Jah bro, Da Rev recommends Elicent, can we get those here? he says they are ultra quiet and hi quality. Maybe there are some other good ones too..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

We should also get a TDS and Ph meter and another timer, perhaps digital is best


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 21, 2014)

Neem cake organic manure protects plant roots from nematodes, soil grubs and white ants probably due to its residual limonoid content. It also acts as a natural fertilizer with pesticidal properties. Neem seed cake also reduce alkalinity in soil, as it produces organic acids on decomposition. Being totally natural, it is compatible with soil microbes, improves and rhizosphere microflora and hence ensures fertility of the soil. Neem Cake improves the organic matter content of the soil, helping improve soil texture, water holding capacity, and soil aeration for better root development.
_*source:wikipedia_
There you have it, DT. Enjoy!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

Remember those little babies nearly invisible yesterday? Check these sexy tings out!!..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

An early favourite, this strain has 4 babies that Broke on thru already!
(They were germinated 5 days after the cup-laiden seeds)


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 21, 2014)

Hopefully those peat trays don't cause us any problems come transplanting time. How many up now?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Hopefully those peat trays don't cause us any problems come transplanting time. How many up now?


Da "Up Report" is as Follows bro:

19 up

Breakdown as follows..

1) Lemon Rippers, 8 of 10 up, 
*7 of 9 up and / or breaking thru, in da moss
*plus the lone cup avenger

2) Bubba'Zastas, 2 of 8 breaking thru, just in past few hours

3) Matrix Bubba, 5 of 5 up
*3 randy mossers just busted thru
*plus 2 standing tall in cups

4) 6 Pack from the Hood incl. SLH/T.O.G./Chbyl/x1/x2, 0 of 6 up, 
*they are fashionably late

5) Ace-Q's, 1 of 5 up, 
*1 is peeking as of couple hours ago

6) Kosher, 2 of 2 up,
*both on cup duty standing tall.

7) LTR#1 has company..
*from 1st germ wave, 
*think its a TOG?

Top 5, size wise:
1) Kosher OG 1
2) Lemon Train Rip 1
3) Kosher OG 2
4) Matrix Bubba 1
5) Matrix Bubba 2

sub-conclusion: amazing little creatures


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 22, 2014)

*So 10/10 lemon rippers up now 
*and another ACE Q. 
*And another late TOG making for 2 cups with 2 occupants.
RUNNING TOTAL: 22/38 up now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 23, 2014)

Are you guys from Canada?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you guys from Canada?


Hey Big Stow, how ya doin? yeah, this lil crop is getting pulled off in ol'Caynada, no doubt about it. 

Where we travel/move to tho, to learn, grow, practice, expand and collaborate, we will never fully know, for this passion, my friend, will know no end. 

If I had to enrol in spanish classes and get a dual citizenship its np.. could move to Cali, Colorado, or Amsterdam or anywhere pro-jane, gladly. 

As long as I could stay in touch with the brothas. Ladies, well they are everywhere, lol.

**If you have any of your top suppliers abroad that you wanna share (or tips), we're all eyes and ears, bud.. we are aware that you don't play around, lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Hopefully those peat trays don't cause us any problems come transplanting time. How many up now?


******************************************************
Oy my brothas, 35 out of 38 up now for success rate of 92.11%.

******************************************************

*but these are not feminized, right, so many males and weaklings yet to pass on
*Jahhh, here come da Ace Queen back to da Kingdom!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 29, 2014)

Things are progressing in the garden of Dons. Here is an early seedling pic; Bubba Kush×Chernobyl


----------



## Jumping Jack (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow 35 babies.How long do you plan on vegging for?


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 29, 2014)

There are going to be strict rules in place with only the very best being up-potted in about 10-14 days then straight into flower a few days after that. We will end up with less than half in a SOG from seed type of style. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 31, 2014)

-big up to china for all the manufacturing help!
-the Chinese Martian Light be on for almost 18hrs a day now, 
-29 babies officially survived the first genocide, couple getting thicker already
-puppa put 2 more 36" T5s on full time too, its a bright tent now
-this 6" Stealth Inline Fan from china sure be movin air 
(it popped my ears 1st day, it moved so much air so quickly, ha)


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 31, 2014)

Right on man. Getting more light on them was huge. Should really take off now, bro.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hey Big Stow, how ya doin? yeah, this lil crop is getting pulled off in ol'Caynada, no doubt about it.
> 
> Where we travel/move to tho, to learn, grow, practice, expand and collaborate, we will never fully know, for this passion, my friend, will know no end.
> 
> ...


Right on. The way you spelled "favourite" tipped me off to you Canucks. 

I'm a Canadian citizen as well, but I live in the States. What part of Canada you guys from?


----------



## flashmanc (Mar 31, 2014)

I want to watch this . I tried the same with not to good results. hope to be successful for you.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

Good to be back my organic friends. Things have really taken off and we will update with some pics soon.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

(Warning, Nah = No, Jah = Yes)

PSHT!
Home sweet organic home, my brethren and breedrens..
Jah Jah! we be cool runnin' with our favourite come-unity again..
Babylon got dropped like a bad habit… Well, Alright!

So then Later today we show u da new t'ings we been adding, you get me?
(our Big boiMon DonKodiak just built us somet'in so dat every tin'
work togethah so easy …BIG UP! )

Plus di'girls be stacking steady
(and we nah talking nah paper they only got one job thats to be girls, right?)
they wanna show off they new curves to u, ok boys?..
PuppaPetro nah kid us, they takin off so to him i say REESPECT BRO,
but dont forget the wood chips please brothamon .. we got roots out da beer cups mon,
Ps some of ur worms say.. "_Yo and s'thank you VERRRRRRRRY Mulch"_
Peace ALL our Don-Bro Amigos,
Til Light Time!
TESLA & The Petro Wigglaz 
Over
PSHT!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

PSHT! 
Attached in parallel style mon like how puppa like da ladies,
we now looking at some over-ridin',
Flickable Light switches and digital timers for da:

1)T5's
2)UFO light
3)mini fans, mon, and
4) da Inline fan

So if u wanna make something catch a fresh and chill, u just flick a switch for a sec
and nah spark nah fly no more
Big UP, DonGreezlo!
Da whole ting smooth runnin' on jus 15 amps & 120 volts,
please, tell me bout da efficiency!
See PIC:
!!
PSHT!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

PSHT! Yo Check It!
Timeable to the minute, making life so breasy? Yah!
<-------Left to Right------>

Puppa Fan (6" Inline) 
……………………………..………. Baby Fans 
……………………………………….…..…………..…… Baby Lights (T5's) 
……………………………………..……………….……………………………… Puppa Lights (UFO)
With lots of room to Menage !

BLESSS The TLO Don REV-VO for convincin us to go digital!YAH!
PSHT!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

PSHT!
(I was blazon, forgot Da total cost, for u number guys:
*$20/timer, plus
*$80 for da whole mashup
So Like $80 and $80 or
Sweet $160, but thats just one time, so over 10 years thats more like 16 sweet ones ones a year, or $0.04 a day, or 43 millidollars a day, u get me? Well, Alright!)

PSHT!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 8, 2014)

Shit son. DonKodiak made me laugh real hard. That looks sweet bro. We transplant today then for sure. How you liking the new site?


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

HAHA, good! nahhh, me nah like it much, mon… cause eye loves it!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

Young Lemon Rippers lookin healthy


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

Tell me bout da fresh air!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

Lil Ms. Kosher OGX in her birthday suit for u boys..


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 8, 2014)

Tell me bout da Don's soil mix, jah?! Wow!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

Dam these lil mamas be perky


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Tell me bout da Don's soil mix, jah?! Wow!


JAH! Best soil I've ever used.. da nature be mixed right in, mon! so simple, adding da water never felt so good! Just had a dream i had worms mating on my phone so bad they were sprouting mini worms from the seams and from under the screens.. it was awesome


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 9, 2014)

Don Tigro.. is that YOU!? rustling in the bushes? Just heard a twig snap, i swear mon… Boys, I think Don Tigro is bout to come out for SPRING! ! He been so stealthy nobody nah seen him yet! SOON!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 10, 2014)

Here are three early beauties that may interest some of you TGA heads out there.
  
They are two weeks into veg and were just transplanted into one gallon smart pots filled with our custon soil mix. Really looking forward to the AOS/Querkle cross.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 18, 2014)

4 weeks from germination.Things are progressing nicely.
 
Stay tuned...


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 18, 2014)

@DonTesla: Love seeing the worm bin thriving and pumping out wonderful organic matter. 
We are close to having things dialed in. 
 
 
 
Few days @ 14/10 then its on to flower.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Apr 28, 2014)

Roughly 38 days from germination and 5 days into flower. A few males have been pulled already. Here is our early favorite. She's an Ace of Spades×Querkle.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking nice DP! I may have missed it earlier in the thread, but are you doing your own breeding?


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looking nice DP! I may have missed it earlier in the thread, but are you doing your own breeding?


We haven't done any of our own breeding yet but we do plan to. These are from a local breeder. The AOS×Querkle is the most unique of the bunch. Beautiful structure with tight spacing and smaller leaves than the rest of the plants in the room. All the BubbaKush crosses look similar as the BK is clearly dominant. Thanks for stoppin in, St0w. We take the east next year, brother!Heheheh


----------



## DonPetro (May 2, 2014)

9 days into flower and things are lookin pretty good. 
BubbaKush×Vortex:
 
AOS×Querkle:
 
Lemon Haze×Chernobyl:


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2014)

Those gals are lookin stellar!! You might have to give your little buddies in the soil a treat for taking such good care of them. 

The Wings future looks bright. A lot of young guys stepped up and proved they can play at that level. Anthony Mantha could come out of junior next year and step right in to the NHL. He's projected to be better than all of the other prospects in the organization. I'd like to see them pick up a top-pairing type d-man in the offseason though....


----------



## DonPetro (May 2, 2014)

Thanks st0w!!! Ladies are lookin great but its a team effort so alot of credit has to go to DonTesla for his TLC. Not sure where hes been lately...
I agree with you about the Wings. Nyquist really impressed me and Helm can be quality when healthy. But even Tatar and Abdelkater are lookin good. They have always been great at scouting and making steals at draft time.


----------



## Below66 (May 2, 2014)

Whats in dee soil mon, and what's that top layer?


----------



## DonPetro (May 3, 2014)

Well to a 12 gallon base mix consisting of humus-based soil, coco coir, fresh worm castings and perlite we added the following amendments:
2-1/2 cups dolomite lime
3/4 cup blood meal
1 cup bone meal
1 cup dry all-purpose 
1 cup crushed eggshells
1 cup greensand
1-1/2 cups alfalfa meal
3/4 cup kelp meal
1/4 cup soft rock phosphate
1/2 cup rock phosphate(granular)
1 cup brown rice
5 cups steer manure
Moistened, mixed and cooked for about a month. For the seedling stage they were in this same high-power mix just cut with more coco and worm castings. They've been fed nothing but pure water so far. That top layer is small nugget bark mulch. Thanks for stoppin in!


----------



## Below66 (May 3, 2014)

What does the mulch on top do? I've seen it mentioned a couple times but I'm not sure, how do you top dress with certain ingredients from time to time with that on top.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2014)

the most microbes are supposed to live in the top 3 inches of soil, so the mulch keeps this layer from drying out like it would normally. That's what I have read at least, maybe the don's have a different reason? Im going back to mulch myself as the top of my pots is always super dry with all the air movement and stops the roots from growing the top of the soil.


----------



## DonPetro (May 3, 2014)

Yea we like to mulch so those top roots get lots of air. It helps with water distribution as well and makes watering more gentle on the beneficial fungi which are very delicate.


----------



## DonPetro (May 5, 2014)

She be a beauty!


----------



## Below66 (May 5, 2014)

That's a winner! thoroughbred


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

@ALL:
SOOOO, GOOOD To be back..
MASSIF BIG UPS, JAH_SPRING IS HERE! YA MON!






Upful Ganja Tracks for us to enjoy


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> the most microbes are supposed to live in the top 3 inches of soil, so the mulch keeps this layer from drying out like it would normally. That's what I have read at least, maybe the don's have a different reason? Im going back to mulch myself as the top of my pots is always super dry with all the air movement and stops the roots from growing the top of the soil.


***PSHT!!***
AY BIG H! good points, mon! why weh Dons also like dese nice wood chips, is cause dem protect da micro life and da big worm king from da bright light, right! they thrive massive in a da dark, they nah scared of it!! FEARLESS! 
@DonPetro :
JAHJAH, and Lots of roots right to da top of soil, brotha …


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Those gals are lookin stellar!! You might have to give your little buddies in the soil a treat for taking such good care of them.
> ..


***AY BIG STOW!!!! Have we got a pic we got a pic for u …


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

THIS OUR TALLEST GIRL! DADDYs' SO PROUD!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

ALLL RISE!! Judge JAH comin!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

LITTLE WORMIEZ HATCHING COMING OUT FOR FIRST BREATH AND BITE!!
4 EGGS IN A ROW< WE DIDNT KNOW!! JAHHHH DIS WHERE ORGANICS BEGINS!! BIG UP TO THE WORM REALM!!!!!!!!! MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Thanks st0w!!! Ladies are lookin great but its a team effort so alot of credit has to go to DonTesla for his TLC. Not sure where hes been lately...
> I agree with you about the Wings. Nyquist really impressed me and Helm can be quality when healthy. But even Tatar and Abdelkater are lookin good. They have always been great at scouting and making steals at draft time.


I BEEN KNEE-HIGH IN SEXY LADIES EVERY DAY MON!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BIG UP! DEM TELL ME TO CUT< WEH STILLL GROW!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

DIS OUR LIL WORM HOSPITAL WHERE JAH DELIVER US WORM BABIES!! 15 EGGS ALL HAVE A CERTIFIED BABYSITTER AS YOU CAN SEEEE mama red wiggles veggin' nicely in a da corner


----------



## DonPetro (May 6, 2014)

They be prayin bro! Nice to see after the droop.


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

Below66 said:


> What does the mulch on top do? I've seen it mentioned a couple times but I'm not sure, how do you top dress with certain ingredients from time to time with that on top.


@#66 aka BIG LEMIEUX! WEH JUS SWEEP ASIDE, add our amendments near the middle, work it in very gently, then replace as necessary. its real easy and hands on, or intimate as Don Petro CALL IT!! ;D
GOOD LUCK and THANKS FOR ASKIN! BIGUP!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> They be prayin bro! Nice to see after the droop.


CRAZY PERKY SON CREAAAAAAYYYZZYYY, u know what weh added, BROTHA!? SUPER GOOD TRIAL  #SHWINNGG!!! #BOING!!!! EYE POPPA!


----------



## DonPetro (May 6, 2014)

Ah those be the two that got top dressed with extra castings the other day?


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ah those be the two that got top dressed with extra castings the other day?


VERY CLOSE!! those two are good but no where near as perky as dese puppies.. who were the lucky female recipients of DonTessie's newest mixture I and EYE call: FRASS-CASST!!! LIKE WOAH! SHIT SON! SECRET WEAPONRAYYY SON! BRAP BRAP BRAP BUN DEM CHEMICALS OUTTA DA SYSTEM!! NAH NEED!! MEGA NATURAL!! GENIUS MOTHA EARTH KNOW DIS!N U smart boy for digging dis one up, BRO! BIGUP MASSIV! new trend in town, ya mon


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2014)

BLESS DON PETRO's KNOWLEDGE ! YAHMON!


----------



## DonTesla (May 7, 2014)

*GRRRRRRR…. *DON *KODIAK SAY HELLLOOO!! WHERE MY FISH PILLS AT TESLA!!??*


----------



## DonPetro (May 7, 2014)

Ya you know i was thinking afterwards maybe it was the frass. I may have to order another pack. Its crazy how those leaves are standin straight up like that.


----------



## DonTesla (May 7, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ya you know i was thinking afterwards maybe it was the frass. I may have to order another pack. Its crazy how those leaves are standin straight up like that.


INDEED! and that was a half dose, mid day, with a pic an hour later maybe 2, and only GRANULAR!! 3 other ways to use it, all better Jah say!


----------



## DonTesla (May 7, 2014)

Cupful wee-fractions !!
UPFUL Reactions!
jah mon, DEM Girls BE SASSY SOON! !

TEST 2 CONFIRRRRMED,
JUST AT 2 today, TOO!
ya EARTH-mon, ENTER BIG *FRASSY DUNE*! !
BIG UP MASSIF! YA'SAY WHO?!

ME SAY: 
SQUIRMING WORM-KING!
LOVE DAT *BUG* LUNCH!
WEH DONS, WEH FOUNDS,
A NEW ONE-TWO PUNCH!!


----------



## DonPetro (May 7, 2014)

*14 days @12/12 :*
AOS×Querkle
* *
BubbaKush×Chernobyl
Lemon Haze×Chernobyl


----------



## DonTesla (May 8, 2014)

AY DonPetro! YOU GOT DA BEST PICS! Do weh got a before and after for da people!!??


----------



## DonTesla (May 9, 2014)

Allllllllll Aboard!!!!

The SLHXCH LE'MON TRAIN is here!
RESIN PRO'DUCK'SHON ON TRACK!
YA MON!
Petro's FIYA MIX FINDIN GROOVE
R/O and Patience, Signed and True
SORRY PETE MOSS,
NOW FRASS CASS IS BOSS
HAHAHAAA YA MON

Weh Noticed, Day 15F, 
She Way at da back her sister playin' in sugar too bad gyal..
first 2 to notice cupboard open , 
puppa in for a fun time now, haha


----------



## DonTesla (May 9, 2014)

PS Wait til you see ACE, she almost gonna make you cry bro, RABBI HAPPY
she a make you proudest godfather in Cannedba lmao she been zoo steady bro, ahhhhhh


----------



## DonPetro (May 9, 2014)

Right on track bruv. Hail Ras Tafari!


----------



## DonTesla (May 9, 2014)

BRING ORGANIC BLACK STRAP MOLASKINS BRADA! BIG UP RAS PETRO!
and watta can, bromon


----------



## DonTesla (May 11, 2014)

NICE TRACK MON, JAHJAH, MEH LOVE DAT


----------



## Below66 (May 12, 2014)

You guys are a trip, gots love for dee dons!

Give me light and pass dee dro.


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2014)

Our young fave, Ace of Spades x Querkle, @ 18 days (Flw)


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2014)

This is her, close up (AOSxQ). Resin producing now, bad gyal


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2014)

@ ALL: Happy Mudda's Day!
to mine, meh say:
"I fell in loooove, with a ripperrrrrrr!"
lemon ripper dat is!
sheeeet
big up for real tho, ya moms!


----------



## DonPetro (May 12, 2014)

Lookin UNBELIEVABLE in the garden. That Ace is gonna be SWEET!


----------



## roor8911 (May 13, 2014)

niiiiiiice  looking good don's

RooR


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2014)

BIG UP, ROOR, MON!


----------



## Below66 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2014)

roor8911 said:


> niiiiiiice  looking good don's
> 
> RooR


AY BIG RO, U GOT A THREAD FOR DA DONS TO CHECK OUT? 
JAHJAH! KEEP DA GOOD TRACKS COMIN! 
REESPECT!


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2014)

_a little info puppa dug up for da RIU bradahs, BIG UP!:_
_**************************************************************************************************_
*What is Insect Frass?*
-Insect Frass is insect poop (like guano or castings)
-But unlike bats or birds, Insect Frass _*actually comes from plants. *_
-In all natural ecosystems (where there are no man-made chemical pesticides), insects feed on and digest vegetation, and give it right back to plants in the form of nature's perfect plant food.
-Plants benefit insects
- Insects benefit plants!






MAGNIFIED! (to the eye, it looks like sand, almost)

InsectFrass is100% Organic pldant food, and so much more…

-Insect Frass naturally contains the nutrition plants require, beneficial micro-organisms, and the only immediately plant-available source of chitin (pronounced “Kite-in”).

-Chitin *fortifies a plant from the inside out,*_ causing an "auto-immune" response _that signals a plant to produce natural toxins which fend off its natural enemies like pests and fungal pathogens.

*-The EPA says that chitin and chitosan defend against botrytis (grey mold), powdery mildew, early and late blight, fungal pathogens in the root zone (root rot) and root-feeding nematodes.
*
-Insect Frass does NOT cause a plant to kill beneficial insects or beneficial nematodes.

*Insect Frass is NOT a pesticide.

*Insect Frass is NOT a fungicide.

*Insect Frass will NOT put insects into your garden.

Give your plants all the benefits of Insect Frass, without the bugs!


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2014)

*Top 22 Frequently Asked Questions:*


Q: What is Insect Frass?

A: Insect Frass is the excrement of herbivore insects.

Q: What do you feed the insects?

A: Vegetables, Cactus and Wheat Bran

Q: What are the little golden flakes and little black bits in the Frass?

A: Insect exoskeleton parts. They get through the sifter due to their size. They are beneficial.

Q: Does Insect Frass work with hydroponics and soil?

A: Yes, follow the particular Feeding Chart on the next page. Click on the tab above "Using Frass" to learn how to use Frass with other recommended organic inputs to improve yield and flavor. Go 100% Organic!

Q: How do I use Insect Frass?

A: It’s best to pre-mix into a growing media or soil, but if you’re plants are already started, add Insect Frass to water and root drench, or top dress and water thoroughly. See Feeding Chart by clicking above on "Using Frass" for specific directions.

Q: Will Insect Frass work as an Organic base-nutrient source?

A: Yes. All you need to add is a little gypsum or calcium carbonate (depending on your pH), and a little Nitrogen in the vegetative growth phase. See Feeding Chart.

Q: Can I use Insect Frass in my compost tea?

A: Yes. Insect Frass is a superb fungal food. Substitute for fish hydrolysate.

Q: Should I use Insect Frass foliarly?

A: Yes. Add just 2 teaspoons per gallon water. Let sit for 30 minutes, then apply.

Q: Is Insect Frass 100% soluble?

A: No. If you’re using a drip system or using foliarly, make sure to strain Insect Frass with a sock or women’s nylon. If you don’t have a strainer, you can put Frass in a container with water, stir, let sit for 30 minutes, then use just the top portion. The solids will settle at the bottom of the container.

Q: How do use Insect Frass if I have a drip system?

A: Pre-mix Insect Frass into your grow medium if possible. If your plants are already started make an extract by putting ½ cup per gallon water for full strength organic nutrient base, and root drench by hand into each plant. If you’re using a separate nutrient feeding program only use 1 tablespoon per gallon.

Q: What is Chitin?

A: Chitin is a naturally occurring molecule (Poly-N-acetyl-D-glucosamine).Structurally, it is related to cellulose, which consists of long chains of glucose molecules linked to each other. Chitin is present in the shells of all crustaceans and insects, and in certain other organisms including many fungi, algae, and yeast.

Q: What makes _insect _Chitin better than _crustacean _Chitin?

A: In simple terms, insect chitin is the form used by plants in nature. Crustacean chitin is trapped in the calcified shell. In order to get the chitin from inside the calcified shell, it must be boiled in potassium hydroxide (certainly not organic). On the other hand, the chitin in insect frass is broken down by the plant naturally, by the chitinase enzyme produced by the plants own immune-response-system. That’s organic!

Q: What does Chitin do for plants?

A: Chitin triggers a plant’s immune-response-system causing the plant to defend itself from pests and pathogens. Chitin is a natural biopesticide, and is known to kill root-feeding nematodes and their eggs, and fungal pathogens in the root zone. When plants sense Chitin in the vicinity, they think they are being eaten by insects, so the plant protects itself by strengthening its cell walls, produces more chute biomass (stalk and leaf material) and excretes secondary metabolites to ward off pests and pathogens.

Q: What is Chitosan?

A: Chitosan is the plant available form of Chitin, and it is created when the plant’s immune-response-system excretes a natural enzyme called Chitinase, which breaks down Chitin into Chitosan, which is a plant growth enhancer anda substance that boosts the ability of plants to defend themselves against fungal diseasessuch as downy and powdery mildew, botrytis (gray mold), and early and late blight when applied foliarly (and in our experience it also kills fungus gnats, mites, white flies, etc. Just about any pest that eats plants).

Q: What if I just want the benefits of chitin and not use Insect Frass as a base organic nutrient?

A: Use less. Up to 1 tablespoon per gallon for foliar or root drench.

Q: Where can I buy Insect Frass?

A: Right here from Don Petro's friend who has an organic store. Or mention which store from which you would like to purchase it, and she will make every effort to get them to carry it!


BIG UP DON PETRO FOR STARTIN THE FRASSY FRIDAY WAVE!


----------



## Below66 (May 15, 2014)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=243168


----------



## DonPetro (May 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> AY BIG RO, U GOT A THREAD FOR DA DONS TO CHECK OUT?
> JAHJAH! KEEP DA GOOD TRACKS COMIN!
> REESPECT!


Oh Tesla, you gotta check out Roor's thread. His lights are CRAZY! It should be on the front page. Look for 'organic space dawg'. You'll find it.


----------



## DonPetro (May 15, 2014)

*3 Wks Flower:*
LemonHaze/Chernobyl #2:
 
AOS/Querkle:
 
LemonHaze/Chernobyl #5:


----------



## DonTesla (May 16, 2014)

Below66 said:


>


HA ! JAH RASTAFARI ALUMNI UNITE!
SPARK DA SCHOLARSHIPS ONE TIME!


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2014)

*@ THE 4 WEEK STAGE OF FLWR!!*
JAH BIG UP TO DA HOME STRETCH!!

*TOP DRESSED DESE BAD GYALS WIT SOME CASTINGS

*NEVER FOLIAR SPRAYING AGAIN, WEH NAH BELIEVE IN DAT MASHUP TYPE DUSTINESS,

*BUT RESPECT TO DA SWEET PETRO MIX!

*9 WEEKS STRAAAAIGHT, SON.. OF JUST ADDIN WATER! REESPECT!

*SOME DONKEYS STARTIN TO WAVE! RAAASTAFARIII!!!!!

*FINAL LINE UP:*
1) 1 (ONE) KOSHER KUSH "X"
2) 1 (ONE) VORTEX x UK BUBBA KUSH
3) 1 (ONE) CHERNOBYL x UK BUBBA KUSH
4) 2 (TWO) SUPER LEMON HZ x CHERNOBYL
5) 1 (ONE) ACE OF SPADES x QUERKLE

ONLY DA FITTEST OF DA FITTEST SURVIVED!!!

_**WE ONLY ADDED MINIMAL EFFECTIVE DOSE OF DRY AMENDAMENTS:*_
-MYCO RIZZAE FUNGI TO ROOTS AT TRANSPLANT
-AND A LIL FRASS FEEDING A FEW WEEKS IN!
-GONNA DO AN AAC TEA AND FEED A LONE LEMON TREE, 
WEH GONE SEE HOW WEH FEE(L) IN A WEE (BIT)! 

BIG UP, NEW PICS SOON!


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Oh Tesla, you gotta check out Roor's thread. His lights are CRAZY! It should be on the front page. Look for 'organic space dawg'. You'll find it.


U KNOW WHERE TO GET SOME OF DEM WILD SPACE LIGHTS, BRADA MON/?


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2014)

fuckin summa be rude gyal hot!


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2014)

YA MON, TO ALL DEE AIR CONDITIONAZ…
_*BIG UP!!!*_


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2014)

@ DON PETRO:
AY WISE BOI BRO MON,
CAN WEH GET MO' DEYM 3 GAL SMART POHHTS?
BIHGUP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonPetro (May 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @ DON PETRO:
> AY WISE BOI BRO MON,
> CAN WEH GET MO' DEYM 3 GAL SMART POHHTS?
> BIHGUP!!!!!!!!!!


Yea for sure man. I make an order. How many?


----------



## DonPetro (May 25, 2014)

I posted this in the ROLS thread but had to post it again here because i think its amazing.


----------



## DonTesla (May 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea for sure man. I make an order. How many?


WELL DEM A PERFECT!
SO WHY NAHT ANADDA PERFECT TEN!?


----------



## DonTesla (May 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I posted this in the ROLS thread but had to post it again here because i think its amazing.
> View attachment 3161731


DEM AMAIZING


----------



## DonPetro (May 25, 2014)

Lemon Haze × Chernobyl
4 1/2 weeks into flower


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2014)

TESSIE:
U LIKE SOUP STYLE, BAD GYAL?!

BAD GYAL: HA, FRASS OFF, BOIMON!

TESSIE:
LOVE DAT!


Train Rip, 4-5 weeks to go still, JAH JAH!
REESPEC TO DA NATURAL PROCESS, SWEET PROGRESSION
(SLHxChernobyl)


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2014)

POOHPPA N PETRO, WEH INNA DA DREAM


----------



## DonPetro (May 26, 2014)

Those are some sweet pics bro! Great job!


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2014)

NO MAKE UP: COURTESY OF DON KODIAK, A SLHxCH BIG UP PRODUCTION


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2014)

DON KODIAK: UR BRO ALREADY COMMENTED ON THE PICTURES?

DON TESLO: HAH, DAT BOY PUT THE AC IN ACTIVE MEMBER, HHAHA, YA MON


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Those are some sweet pics bro! Great job!


POOHPAH ALWAYZ LEARN FROM DA BEST!


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2014)

TEA TIME ADJOURNED!


----------



## DonTesla (May 27, 2014)

DEM A WAVIN'!


----------



## DonTesla (May 27, 2014)

MMMMMM…DA WHITE SHOOOGA!!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

A SPLIFF A DAY KEEP THA DOC AWAY!!


----------



## DonPetro (May 28, 2014)

Good mornin blazin tunes.


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

KODIAK INSTALLIN DA CAMS

DONZ LIKE TO KEEP IT LIVE, YA MON!


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

TESLA's TEACHERS USED TO SAY RECYCLE…

well … ALRITE!

VIGOROUS ROOT BALL LAYS DOWN FOUNDATION FOR LAYER 2 OF WORM FARM
ITS HOW DEE DONS ROLS, ROYCE!


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2014)

ATTN ALL WORMZ,
HEMPVILLE, 
TWO INCHES AHEAD..


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2014)

5 STRONG WEEKS IN!!!! JAHH, MON!


----------



## DonPetro (May 29, 2014)

*AoS/Querkle
 
LemonHaze/Chernobyl
 
BubbaKush/Chernobyl
 *
5 weeks into flower. Soil mix is proving to be amazing considering they are only in 1 gal pots and been fed only water with a frass-n-cast top-dress. Smells are starting to come through and the swell is now on. Next few weeks should be interesting. Jah bless!


----------



## DonPetro (May 29, 2014)

The Lemon looks like it will take a bit longer than the others for sure. Scary considering that amount of frost. Maybe ten weeks?


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

beautiful pics bro mon, love dat natural purple background, looking like DEE DONS GARDEN IS A PORNO SHOT IN GANJA HEAVEN..

DEM PICS ARE PRO MON! SOMEHOW, STILL, DONT QUITE SHOW OUR FRIENDS DA TRAIN RIP'S (SLH x CH) FULL FULL FULL SHUGA-JACKET, OOOH SHE A BAD GYAL!

BIG UP! WORLDWIDE


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

MAYBE JUS MAYYYBE YOU SHOULD POST UR PICS ONE AT A TIME SO THEY CAN BE REVEARED AT.. AND SPOKEN TO.. INDIVUALLY.. LOL.. COMMENTED, APPRECIATED..AND LIKED.. WHAT BACKGROUNDS, MON, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNN… FUTURE CONTRIBUTOR TO SKUNK MAGAZINE ONE DAY?


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

IF DAT LEMON GOES FOR 5 MORE DEM WEEKS TESLA N PETRO GONNA GET DIABIETES FROM HAVIN' DA SUGA ALL OVER, INNA DA WHOLE PLACE!


----------



## DonPetro (May 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> MAYBE JUS MAYYYBE YOU SHOULD POST UR PICS ONE AT A TIME SO THEY CAN BE REVEARED AT.. AND SPOKEN TO.. INDIVUALLY.. LOL.. COMMENTED, APPRECIATED..AND LIKED.. WHAT BACKGROUNDS, MON, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNN… FUTURE CONTRIBUTOR TO SKUNK MAGAZINE ONE DAY?


Yea, i think those may be my best shots yet. Not bad for 8MP.


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea, i think those may be my best shots yet. Not bad for 8MP.


SWEET ADDICTIONS BATMON, I CANNOT GET OVER THE OVERALL BUBBA'ZASTER SHOT (xCH) and ALLL NATURAL NO LESS.. WOW. I HAVE A PICTURE TO LOAD THAT SHOULD ALMOST PRECEDE SHOTS THAT ARE THAAAAAAAT GOOD… WANNA SEE?

HYPERRRRRRR UPPERCUT!


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)




----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3166378


Da fuck Tesla? You guys rockin a strip bar in the basement?


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

SHALL WE VISIT DEM GYALS ON DAY 36 OF FLW?


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Da fuck Tesla? You guys rockin a strip bar in the basement?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DONT WORRY STOW… NO NEED FOR I.D… ENJOY DA TOPLESS GYALS AHEAD.. LOL


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

HOW U LIKE UR KUSH, MON? 
REAL CLEAN AND UPPITY 
WIT DAT SPICY SATIVA INNA DA MIX, MON!


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

no make up : i.e. no flash no filters. love dat light


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2014)

_DAY 36, mon.. before watering.._
*gyals little bit hot and thirsty..
*had to kill ventilation for a few mins..
*changing over tubing to insulated so it doesn't give off ANY da heat ..
*upgrading da intake fan and adding another little fan up high.. boom boom circulation
*adding a camera..
*gyals up on a hand made table now.
*new charcoal filter well on too now
*green light installed, ya mon
*full spectrum LED at 18"
*very mild yet activated molasses and half-casting tea under dem belt!
*Aerated REVERSE OSMOSIS REST OF DA WAY!!!
PROPPAAAAAAAAA!
 BIG UP TO DA KODIAK FOR BEING A DEDICATED DON TO DA GARDON, MON


----------



## nova1992 (May 31, 2014)

Woah! Beautiful plants guys 
Im from canada too.
Keep the updates coming, i will be watching.
That frass is pretty awesome stuff, i will have to find myself some!
Seriously sexy plants, i wish i could see them in person.
I bet they will be potent and awesome to smoke


----------



## DonPetro (May 31, 2014)

nova1992 said:


> Woah! Beautiful plants guys
> Im from canada too.
> Keep the updates coming, i will be watching.
> That frass is pretty awesome stuff, i will have to find myself some!
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, nova! They certainly are looking great and the best part- 100% organic. And that frass! Noticing amazing responses from the plants after a top-dress and watering. Thanks for stoppin in!


----------



## DonTesla (May 31, 2014)

nova1992 said:


> Woah! Beautiful plants guys
> Im from canada too.
> Keep the updates coming, i will be watching.
> That frass is pretty awesome stuff, i will have to find myself some!
> ...


AY NOVA SS! U ANOTHA CRAZY CANADIAN EH??!!! 
WELL, ALRITE!!!!! JAHJAH BIG UPS!!

*WEH A GONE KEEP DEM UPDATES AND PICS A COMIN' EXTRA FA SHO BRADAMON,
*I JUS WISH DA PICS WERE SCRATCH N SNIFFMON!!!! BUT YEA I HEAR U //HARD NOT TO BE INNA DA GARDON, FOR US TOO, MON.. LOL
*WIT DAT SAID. . WEH THANK BIG-KODIAK FOR SETTIN UP DA NANNY CAMS ! OOOHWEEEEEEEEE SON !!
(MUCH EASIER TO BREATHE WIT DEM A ALL SAFE, NO SOUND HAHA)
*JUS HOPE WE GET THE MICROSCOPE LIKE BIG MO HAS REAL SOON!!
THEN THE PICS A GONA BE A REAL NICE, MON! *REAL* *CLOSE!*
AS FOR FRASS… WOW!!!!!! SILENCE DEM HATERS WIT BUD DATS GREATER!!!
GONNA NEED A 3WK HOLIDAY TO BLAZE STEADY ORGANICS MON!!
REEEEEESSSSSSPECTAAAFFFAAARRRRRIIIIIIIIIIII N TANK YA MON, BIG UP!


----------



## DonTesla (May 31, 2014)

WOAH DON PETRO U GET AROUND ON RIU I SEE!!! LIKE DAT STATUS..
NO NO..
LOVE DAT!!


----------



## DonPetro (May 31, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> WOAH DON PETRO U GET AROUND ON RIU I SEE!!! LIKE DAT STATUS..
> NO NO..
> LOVE DAT!!


Just doing my part in the community.


----------



## DonPetro (May 31, 2014)

Jah Bless!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2014)

day 47 mon! nice and healthy still, here is a close up of this fat little kush cross and one of her many 11 finger leaflets with criss cross tails.. what a f'in cutie!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2014)

TELL ME BOUT DA LOWER STRUCTURE!!
TELL ME BOUT DA COMPARISONS!
LEMON NUGGETS SHOOTING UP ALMOST A FOOT! SHE INNA DA HEAT, MON!
LEFT: UK BUBBA cross Vortex………………………………... RIGHT: Super Lemon Haze Cross Chernobyl


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2014)

Train RIP, day 47 (SLHxCh)
Trichomes starting to develop in clusters along outside edges of leaves, mon
No flash, backlit under a yellow house light, jah bless!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 10, 2014)

Very nice. Can't wait to sample that strain. Looks like a keeper. Makes me wanna grow out the SLH bagseed to see what gems can be found there.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

going to buy a camera today mon so pupa can take better pics! BRO!! LETS BUY A MICROSCOPE TOO!!! STAY HAWKIN MY BOI!! BIG UP!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Very nice. Can't wait to sample that strain. Looks like a keeper. Makes me wanna grow out the SLH bagseed to see what gems can be found there.


DEFINITELY SHOULD BE SOME GEMS IN THERE!! DAT ONE BAD MAMA!

BROGOD! WHERE DA BEST MAINLINING ARTICLE U KNOW OF!
I BET ITS UNDER MY NOSE HERE HA!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> DEFINITELY SHOULD BE SOME GEMS IN THERE!! DAT ONE BAD MAMA!
> 
> BROGOD! WHERE DA BEST MAINLINING ARTICLE U KNOW OF!
> I BET ITS UNDER MY NOSE HERE HA!


Check out the sub-forum at the top- "Subcool's Oldschool Organics" and there you will see The Main-Lining Thread. Hope that helps!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck it...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/


----------



## nova1992 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mainlining is great, you get barely any fluff and the buds get huge. I had buds that were the same length and girth as my forearm.
But make sure to dry it properly.. My biggest bud got really moldy


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

HERE COME DA OPTICAL ZOOM ZOOM !!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

SUCCULENT ORGANICS, MON.. GOT ME SPEECHLESS.. 
JUS WAIT TIL DEE DONS MAINLINE DEY NEXT BATCH!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

TESTIN OUT DA NEW CAM ON DA SLH x Ch UNDER BELLY!! SHE A FROSTY GYAL!! AND SHE HAS 3 WEEKS TO GO!! PRAISE JAH HERB!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

Super Lemon Haze x Trinity x Trainwreck (Chrnbyl) a serious GIRL!!
OW OW!!
KEEPING TEMPS LOWER, AND HUMIDITY IN CHECK . DEF SEEMING TO HELP DEE DONS GYALS..FROSTY LEAVES APPEAR TO HAVE A TONNE OF BULBOUS HEADS FORMING on sugaTRICHE'z! OoHWEEE ORGANICS! ALL DEE TIME!! WAIT TIL DEE DONS USE A 1000W!!!! SCARY!! DIS OUR 200W ONLY! (400w output)
BIG UP TO MY RIU FRIENDS JAH JAH! BIG LUV!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

TESLA LUV DA CLOSE UPS! KABOooooOOOOOM!!! CAN HARDLY WAIT TO MAINLINE INNA DA BIGGER POTS!! 

TESTIFIES TO DA POWER OF ORGANICS INNA ONE GALLON THO!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

SHE TOO SEXI!! EARLY LAUNDRY DAY, MON!!! MADE A MESS INNA MY PANTS, YA?!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> Ah. Neat. My name is less creative. I like spicy sativas... So...


HAHAHAHA… OH MON
GETS ME EVERY TIME


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuckin eh boys! Killin it!

Still haven't figured out which one of you is growing what, but nicely done!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuckin eh boys! Killin it!
> 
> Still haven't figured out which one of you is growing what, but nicely done!


Hahaha thats hilarious. 


DonTesla said:


> SHE TOO SEXI!! EARLY LAUNDRY DAY, MON!!! MADE A MESS INNA MY PANTS, YA?!!


You are a class act! Big ups on the cam.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

- BACK INNA DA GARDEN FOR CAMERA TIME WIT A DIFFERENT GYAL!!
- NICE AND MEDICATED
- STARTED A DIMENSION-EXPLORING THREAD
-ONE MORE QUICK BOWL
-THINK DEE GARDEN IS NOW A WORM HOLE FOR TIME, lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> - BACK INNA DA GARDEN FOR CAMERA TIME WIT A DIFFERENT GYAL!!
> - NICE AND MEDICATED
> - STARTED A DIMENSION-EXPLORING THREAD
> -ONE MORE QUICK BOWL
> -THINK DEE GARDEN IS NOW A WORM HOLE FOR TIME, lol


Well its about time...haha.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2014)

Kosher x Tahoe OG
 For any friends curious as to how this little girl is doing, here is a little look at her up close, 2 days before her 7 week bday, ya mon.. 


tall and thirsty, she got the biggest dose of the mild tea they got one-time…signs of its strength still apparent tho here.. and no wonder the girls got gloss. absolutely nada but RO water for final 6 weeks tho!  on the kosher, instead of the trychz just clustering along the edges, she got organized rows of tricheez lining her leaves in uniform fashion, almost all da way to her sexy centre vein, mon.. weh thinking dis gyal might pack a sharp, and real clean punch if her effect any tin' like her sugar structure!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 10, 2014)

That. Is. Beautiful.
She has one of the most unique and wonderful terpene profiles in the garden.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 11, 2014)

SHE. BE. HOEIN', NOW!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow awesome looking plant. 

She looks like a keeper for sure!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2014)

KILLER GANJA JAM!! AKA A MEAN GANJAM!
JAH JAH REBEL MUZIK!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2014)

I. CANNOT. BELIEVE. HOW GOOD. THIS GIRL. SMELLS. OH ACE… I HOPE UR HIGH CAN HOLD A CANDLE TO UR OH SO SUCCULENT SWEET GRAPEY FRUITYNESS.. PICS.. MUST TAKE UR PIC TODAY GIRL..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2014)

ACE OF SPADES x QUERKLE, wk 7, (in a 1 Gallon)


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 13, 2014)

She be lookin SWEET!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2014)

haha ya mon, for sure bro, she be SMELLIN SWEEET 2!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 13, 2014)

She's forming a nice cola there and fattening up i see.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> She's forming a nice cola there and fattening up i see.


SEEMS DA PETRO SEES ALL, MON>
YO U SHUD SEE THE CHERNOBYL BUBBA THO!
FIYAAAAAAAAAAAAA SHE GETTTIN GNARLY I CUD BARELY GET OUT OF THERE I HAD TO GO HOME THO THE DAM WIFEY HOLLARIN!! lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2014)

DOES IT GET MUCH BETTER THAN GROWING UR OWN PERSONAL?
JAHHH!!
GROW YAH OWN ORGANIC PERSONAL!!!
OMIIIIIIIIIII THOSE FEMALE GLANDS HAVE ME DROOLIN MON


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2014)

TELL ME BOUT TEMP SWINGS! IS 18*F or 10*C too much of a swing ? outside way bigger swings, mon, but does it slow our girls?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2014)

have to get a heavy duty timer
mon


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2014)

*ONE OF DA SUPER LEMONS IS GETTING BUMBAAAAA FRUITY, ALMOST BETWEEN GRAPEY AND CITRUSY. SHE GETTING TORTUROUS MON

*FOR CHINA LED AND 1 GALLON WOWWWWWW COULD NOT BE HAPPIER .. THE GIRLS ARE LOOKING WHITE INNA DEE LIGHT.. DEE VORTEX BUBBA HAS A FATGYAL-COLA IT BE SPRAWLING OUT IN ALL ANGLES LIKE A WILD FIYAA.. 

*DIS CHERNOBYL BUBBA IS SOOOO GLOSSY, YET HER OLD DEAD LEAVES BE ATTACHED FOR DA WHOLE RIDE, AND HER GLANDS BE REALLY POPPING, MON.. I MUST TAKE A PIC


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2014)

SAW A BANANA TOP SITTIN OFF TO DA SIDE..GO TO PICK IT UP TOSS IT IN WORM FOOD PILE .. AND IT FALLS APART REVEALIN DIS!:
 
BABIES DEVOURING THE TOUGH TOP LIKE ITS MCDONALDS PLAYLAND!
AND BELOW A SIMILAR SHOT WITH THE FLASH:
 
AMAZING. TEMPS DONT SEEM TO BUGGING THEM.. GETTING TO 16.5*C AT NIGHT


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 15, 2014)

They do quite a job on those bananas!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 17, 2014)

@DonTesla check out this site and this light in particular.
http://www.bysenled.com/89.html


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 18, 2014)

@DonPetro BRO i checked dat out.. its got Cree chips, pulse feature, the ability to align in parallel not to mention the snap in fixing feature, very slick.. but hey.. it say it has 240 pcs x 3 watt LEDs so isn't that 720watt? it says 200W and 400W lol. either way seems awesome. how much is it mon?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 18, 2014)

can't wait for lights on! oooohweee


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro BRO i checked dat out.. its got Cree chips, pulse feature, the ability to align in parallel not to mention the snap in fixing feature, very slick.. but hey.. it say it has 240 pcs x 3 watt LEDs so isn't that 720watt? it says 200W and 400W lol. either way seems awesome. how much is it mon?


I think 420w is the actual draw. Will have to dig deeper.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I think 420w is the actual draw. Will have to dig deeper.


in the middle of the web page it says Power: 420W but at the very very bottom bro, it says Power: 210W .. and pic is same, gross weight, number of led's (240 swatters, which is, yea 720) lol
kinda funny how all these led companies do their math, they must be stoned bad.. either smoking really chemically weed or REALLY KILLER ORGANIC lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 18, 2014)

WOWWW..


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 20, 2014)

@DonTesla is the BK×Vortex still fox-tailing?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla is the BK×Vortex still fox-tailing?


SHIT SON, her fox tails are getting wilder. Camera kinda sucks ima get a better one.. but i will take a pic for ya bro. u miss her obvs. lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

This picture does her foxtails NO JUSTICE. need a 3D Video to capture them, you will see. ha


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

A bit better pic bro


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

She a movie star! and jus wait til u see her sisters!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I think 420w is the actual draw. Will have to dig deeper.


lets order one of those bro. can't hurt too much.. black forrest needs her.. lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> lets order one of those bro. can't hurt too much.. black forrest needs her.. lol


Will look into it.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 20, 2014)

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/
Check out the Mars 2.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 21, 2014)

VERY Good price for the 700W and 900W .. NICE FIND. 
they aren't Cree chips tho hey? SHAME, CAUSE I THINK ITS TIME WE STEP ER UP FROM CHINA LEDS.. MEH SEE MOST LED COMPANIES ARE HAVING A HARD TIME INCORPORATING LUMENS INTO THEIR FACTS..


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> VERY Good price for the 700W and 900W .. NICE FIND.
> they aren't Cree chips tho hey? SHAME, CAUSE I THINK ITS TIME WE STEP ER UP FROM CHINA LEDS.. MEH SEE MOST LED COMPANIES ARE HAVING A HARD TIME INCORPORATING LUMENS INTO THEIR FACTS..


TBH, lumens mean next to nothing. Especially with LEDs. In fact, look at T5s. Hardly any lumen output but still provide enough light to grow healthy plants with tight nodal spacing. You saw what roor is doing with his setup.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 21, 2014)

I SHOULD WRITE A BOOK ABOUT THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN THE 2 STYLES.. U TWO COULD NOT DISAGREE MORE OFTEN, AND MORE VIOLENTLY! I LOVE IT! HAHAHA, FUCK. I JUST WANT OODLES OF ORGANIC LINING THE PANTRY


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 21, 2014)

LETS MEET AT THE OFFICE IF UR DOWN


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 21, 2014)

Always peaceful on my end. I just smile and nod. Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 21, 2014)

So where i was going with the lumen thing was that basically lumens are a measure of light visible to the human eye. I have yet to see a plant with any type of eyes so to use that unit of measure when growing plants is, imo, incorrect. I also mentioned our organic brother roor and his grow. He's using high PAR T5's with nice results. PAR is where its at. Have a look at this article.
http://www.blackdogled.com/lumens-and-why-they-are-not-important


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 21, 2014)

Also, check this out:
http://gilcarandang.com/


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Always peaceful on my end. I just smile and nod. Lol


the Organic Way = the ALMIGHTY AND SUSTAINABLE TRUTH

the TRUTH = pain for those who live incongruently

and.. THATS WHY ALL TRUTH is..
1) first violently opposed…

2) then ridiculed

and then,

3) it is accepted as self-evident. 

i SUSPECT, OR HOPE, them chemical filled minds will wake up one day and realize they have to unlearn all their soupy blasphemy that makes zero 'ACTUAL' sense. THAT the word flush should be a sin. the act OF IT, a HATE crime. for it presumes the grower is using things that REQUIRE FLUSHING.. imo flushing is SOMETHING THAT SHOULD BE DONE ONLY TO ONE TYPE OF THING…SHIT (for lack of a better word)


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> So where i was going with the lumen thing was that basically lumens are a measure of light visible to the human eye. I have yet to see a plant with any type of eyes so to use that unit of measure when growing plants is, imo, incorrect. I also mentioned our organic brother roor and his grow. He's using high PAR T5's with nice results. PAR is where its at. Have a look at this article.
> http://www.blackdogled.com/lumens-and-why-they-are-not-important


NICELY DONE, BROTHA. WAY TO DIG DIS UP LIKE A WIGGLER!
My favourite "High"lites below:

"UV light stimulates the production of defensive chemical compounds in many plants and specifically trichome and terpenoid production in cannabis. Lumens don't provide any information about the UV or Infrared (IR) content of a light source."

"So, what should you look for in a plant grow light, if not lumens? Lumens will give you some information about the power of a light source, but it is more important to pay attention to the combination of Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) and Yield Photon Flux (YPF)"

"At Black Dog LED, lumens are the last aspect under consideration when we design our grow lights. We have a saying—Stop using street lights, and Start using plant lights"


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

WOW! COCKROACH FARMS ARE COMPLETE BEASTS!! you can add ANYTHING and everything, meat, mould, dog food, human food, non-food food, etc!! everyday! clean twice a year, no smell from 2 feet away… massive hi-grade additives for the garden… they worm farm and cockroach farm

http://gilcarandang.com/natural-techniques/cockroach-composting/


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

THERES A NEW BEAST IN THE GARDEN AND SHE IS TRIPLE THE SIZE OF HER OLDER SISTERS ALREAADYYYYYY…. AWWEE SHIEEEITTTT!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 22, 2014)

She is growing up nicely for sure. Only ten more weeks! That AOS/QUERKLE smelled wonderful btw. And SO covered in trichs.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> She is growing up nicely for sure. Only ten more weeks! That AOS/QUERKLE smelled wonderful btw. And SO covered in trichs.


She is getting bigger daily, I'm excited to see her girth! as for that ACE oooooweeeeeeeee thank god for blonde smear, and the ACE's moistness, i was SO TEMPTED!! ALREADY.. I KNOW!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> NICELY DONE, BROTHA. WAY TO DIG DIS UP LIKE A WIGGLER!
> My favourite "High"lites below:
> 
> "UV light stimulates the production of defensive chemical compounds in many plants and specifically trichome and terpenoid production in cannabis. Lumens don't provide any information about the UV or Infrared (IR) content of a light source."
> ...


Their units be PRICEY!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Their units be PRICEY!!!


no DISLIKE BUTTON!!!??


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2014)

Ace is getting gnarly upside down! And A LEMON GRAVY-Pheno HAS FALLEN!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2014)

pics coming


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2014)

i am stuk in a worm hole, mon..
but at least it be organic!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3188052


Is she turning purple or is that just the lighting?!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2014)

both!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2014)

that was out of the tent on fabric so mostly all natural, actually. she's really popped. fed her 14*C RO water..


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> that was out of the tent on fabric so mostly all natural, actually. she's really popped. fed her 14*C RO water..


Wow. Loving those colors on the fading leaves. Thats a crazy turnaround.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2014)

Purple Lemon Haze...mmmmm.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3188052


I keep looking at her...amazed by the colors.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2014)

ur always planting crazy good ideas in my head..

100x microscope when i wake up tomorrow, $20 good investment


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> ur always planting crazy good ideas in my head..
> 
> 100x microscope when i wake up tomorrow, $20 good investment


That will come in handy.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3188808


Are the other SLH phenos doing that now too?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2014)

well the other gravy pheno, even more gravier, the tall one, its really slight… but right under the triches on the edges of the leaves its purple, under a cluster of white..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 26, 2014)

And are they ever curled up on the edges, with a cluster of wihite triches bedding light purple tips.. do we eva need dat microscope!! buy one today bro i pay.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)

*One of the gravy-smelling phenos of the Super Lemon Haze x Chernobyl, mon.. 

*hints of purple coming thru under the clusters of triches that be lining the edges of da leaves. 

*Notice the long, glandular, mushroom-shaped triches starting to crowd. MMmmmedicinal


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 29, 2014)

She lookin great, bro. Need some full-size shots though. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is our Indica Version of Chernobyl, mon.. crossed with a UK Bubba Kush. She really fattened up today


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)

Chernobyl Bubba, Overhead view, week 9 of Flwr


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Jun 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3192215


Beautiful!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)

from da reggae song forum. ha

"Its a secret dat my mama used to hiiiide from meeeee"

RIU with a swish!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 30, 2014)

You sample any AOS/QUERKLE yet? I'm salivating, i can hardly wait!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2014)

not the cured stuff mon! just a suuuuuper tiny larfy pinner so far!! so tempting. 
lil jar here nice and full of frosty ACE now !! gonna try wait for you !!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2014)

Loving life at the 100x magnified level monnn


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2014)

PSYCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CAPS MON

ITS TIME FI DEM


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2014)

AND ONLY ONE LITTLE FOXY REMAINED UPPITY AFTER HIS BEASTLY EXAMINATION


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> not the cured stuff mon! just a suuuuuper tiny larfy pinner so far!! so tempting.
> lil jar here nice and full of frosty ACE now !! gonna try wait for you !!



Get yer arse in gear Petro!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> not the cured stuff mon! just a suuuuuper tiny larfy pinner so far!! so tempting.
> lil jar here nice and full of frosty ACE now !! gonna try wait for you !!


Yes!!! Please do!!!


st0wandgrow said:


> Get yer arse in gear Petro!


Man, i know! I'm gonna miss out!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2014)

AND EVEN THAT LITTLE FOXY WENT TO HEAVEN, AND HER BODY TO THE HANGING PLACE, WITH HER SISTERS. WOW


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2014)

WHAT ACE, BRO.. THERE WAS NO ACE. THAT WAS A DREAM I THOUGHT


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> WHAT ACE, BRO.. THERE WAS NO ACE. THAT WAS A DREAM I THOUGHT


Then i must still be dreaming!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 1, 2014)

life is a lucid dream brother... with a tiny law called gravity. the question, is ...

how many more seconds can i wait? to puff this sweet ace. hundreds.. im sure.. thousands? ahhhhhhiunnooooooooo thats stretching it mon!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 1, 2014)

brings some 3gallos bruv!!!! one luv


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 1, 2014)

i slept all night fyi gtg all day maing breaky now gonna head to da 'fice soon


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 2, 2014)

One Love!


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 4, 2014)

What ya think? The price is right.
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/ah3xssh.htm


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 6, 2014)

Lemon Haze × Chernobyl = WOW!


----------



## dopeydog (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys plants are looking nice!


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks man! I wish @DonTesla would post up a pic of Big Mama...she a beaut!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

da World gwan lock a Don out da SWEET THREADS, but nah fi TOO LONG!!! 
We GWAN UNITE mon, without or WIT DREADS, its dee Love, it TOO STRONG!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

Little more focus up top here


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

BIG UP to @DonPetro for a mean one gallo mix that got the girls thru ten weeks of flower wit only needing one tea, allowing for a final six weeks of pure water, and still massive health. (they also got a frass case top dress but thats it. 6 weeks of pure RO to finish and now, well, Burnout is a word i can retire now mon. its the cleanest meanest high, da slowest-dissolving, meditative-euphoria that commercial markets CANNOT BUY.. mon.. forget da groggy lethargic highs mon! like riding a glass escalator up, and up, and up some more, especially if you smoke the right strain

Overall, extremely pleased. What nice strains, worth the extra 2 weeks, mon.

Summary. very clean, and beautiful variety and the fact it can be smoked any time mon, dats mega icing. "Burn outs" so far on all have been non existent.. just like I've been busy and forgot to medicate that day. China did her job considering the very short veg time (10 days was the plan, it was a little longer with cups and germ) One gallos did us well. Next time, few changes. The cure will be longer, the dry room tweaked, Flavour will be a focus for next run, as well as bigger yields.. so we are upping to 3 Gallos minimum, mainlining for 8 on average, and longer veg of course! As well as a special Hazy treat!! A topped and LST'd Double Headed BIG MOMMA BEAST. She is a Beaut, DP Nah LIE!!! Pic on deck


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

(hint: she's upside down, and been missed)


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

Answer: She's miss Tosher, or thee almighty exotic coffee kush hybrid, the Tahoe Kosher / Kosher Tahoe, depending how you like her.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

Same Pic, rotated for ppl who like… well…rotations. lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

Bredgren
I must say :

*S.LemonHaze x Chernobyl is a frosty frosty frosty gyal.. she almost make @DonPetro puke..she almost like KFC gravy smothered over pungent mystery fruit fermented in organic-some kind of lemon-cleaner, with a couple of moth balls and skittles tossed in the soup for sweet and strange nuances..something makes me want to breathe it in deeply for minutes on end which may seem strange, but its energizing, like a rose. for adventurous and effective medication, any day, any time, all day, all the time, don't matter, its healthy! Unless your in a rush.. that would just be a shame mon. its a smooth haze, wrapping her wisdom inducing love-band around your head like a cosmic headband made of charged ether, she rests on you like a set backwards shades, four inches thick tho, invisible yet definitely there. clearly a band, or helmet with out the front or top feeling tho. i wonder if a joint would wrap it all the way to the eyes….
In a word, WOW. A sativa enthusiasts treat. i may have to buy a better vape just for this girl..

*Ace of Spades x Querkle .. an exotic aroma wit a less exotic flavour. Good tho, especially for tasks where you need to be "alert" ya know? not forget tings. Earthy fruity smell, mild everything else, but this has its place!! Its my appointment medicine haha. not that i plan on having any !

*Kosher Kush xTahoe, a real sexi twist, this floral-infused, classic coffee-smelling kush, prob a bit better for evenings and weekends haha its a quick hitter, and a pretty hard hitter, but in a non messy way.. beautiful, she leaves you ready for more/war after she wares off

*Chernobyl x Bubba K, really clean, our almost lavender-grapey pheno DP found here is a treat.. big up, easily manageable during da day. effective yet scary clean. shame, have to smoke more to get more acquainted. . haahhahaaahaaaaaa

*Vortex Bubba K. very unique. very nice medicine. Slightly musky, very Cheesy, somewhat sour undertone.. ULTRA clean, yet definitely a strong head high develops and keeps developing. Beautiful! wit her fox tailing booty..and she so hairy.. what a bad gyal!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

Hope my edits didn't pop up as extra msgs for anyone scopin!! WOWZA two bowls down on on the VORTEX and I'm mistyping typing only 9 out of 10 words i think, hahaha uh ohhhh


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 8, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Bredgren
> I must say :
> 
> *S.LemonHaze x Chernobyl is a frosty frosty frosty gyal.. she almost make @DonPetro puke..she almost like KFC gravy smothered over pungent mystery fruit fermented in organic-some kind of lemon-cleaner, with a couple of moth balls and skittles tossed in the soup for sweet and strange nuances..something makes me want to breathe it in deeply for minutes on end which may seem strange, but its energizing, like a rose. for adventurous and effective medication, any day, any time, all day, all the time, don't matter, its healthy! Unless your in a rush.. that would just be a shame mon. its a smooth haze, wrapping her wisdom inducing love-band around your head like a cosmic headband made of charged ether, she rests on you like a set backwards shades, four inches thick tho, invisible yet definitely there. clearly a band, or helmet with out the front or top feeling tho. i wonder if a joint would wrap it all the way to the eyes….
> ...


That LemonHaze×Chernobyl has the most unique aroma i've ever encountered. Out of the 120 terpenes manufactured by the cannabis plant i believe we have found a very rare one. That smell lingered in my nose for hours and reaks of rotten fruit smothered in greasy chicken gravy. Very unusual. Possibly my new favorite smoke?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 8, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> That LemonHaze×Chernobyl has the most unique aroma i've ever encountered. Out of the 120 terpenes manufactured by the cannabis plant i believe we have found a very rare one. That smell lingered in my nose for hours and reaks of rotten fruit smothered in greasy chicken gravy. Very unusual. Possibly my new favorite smoke?


ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha greasy chicken gravy.

we gone have to rub and re veg a gravy girl, TODAY!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> What ya think? The price is right.
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/ah3xssh.htm


SOLD! had me at silver.. lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

Man that Kosher Tahoe has my name on it  I want that sucker sooo bad  Such pretty much awesomes.

Good work doods. That chicken gravy description sounds grossly delicious  Rotten fruit and gravy? Don't mind if I do type deal


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man that Kosher Tahoe has my name on it  I want that sucker sooo bad  Such pretty much awesomes.
> 
> Good work doods. That chicken gravy description sounds grossly delicious  Rotten fruit and gravy? Don't mind if I do type deal


Yea man. Its unlike anything i've ever sampled. Very unique! And SO coated in long, bulbulous trichomes.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 9, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> SOLD! had me at silver.. lol


Haha then you'll like this one too!
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/SSH3xPCK.html


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Haha then you'll like this one too!
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/SSH3xPCK.html


BRO!
Now i drooling!
me Want list:
Purple Pistol Black Widow Pheno (higher yield)
SSH3xPCK
AfganiSilver Hz
(shit son, thats just the last 24 hours..theres more)


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2014)

TING'S BE GETTIN WILD INNA DEE GARDEN!


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 14, 2014)

hey don....been at tlo for many years now myself....cheers to ya....iv got a kosher cross myself...love the pics of the kosher Tahoe....


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

yoyogreen said:


> hey don....been at tlo for many years now myself....cheers to ya....iv got a kosher cross myself...love the pics of the kosher Tahoe....


thanks brotha ! she sure has a profile hey? big up n cheers to urself. what kinda cross u sport?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

LemonGravy haze, cured clean and pungent .. As well as potent!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

Love da new jars.. Canadian tire special


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

Big mama is smelling SUPER SWEET..unlike her sisters generation past.. A new phenomenon I mean pheno! Chernobyl Citrus Haze...? Agh its too early yet lol.. It's week two or three or something only. . 
Just gonna wait til she's fat and frosty then ill reallynstart watching the trix..but @DonPetro is gonna go inna dee trance when he smell her he been on a job girls miss him


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

Introducing a 5 Gallon Bubba Vortfox mained for 8 colas with a handy to go handle 


she's explored the twisted side of bondage a little.. No lie mon
Under a week into her new 5gal. pad
Posted from iPad


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> thanks brotha ! she sure has a profile hey? big up n cheers to urself. what kinda cross u sport?


ive got holy grail from dna beans....og 18 x kosher I believe...so far 4 out of 4 keeper...prob next beans to be popped again cause all 4 had potency and legs...flavor not my concern...im all about the ride....


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

yoyogreen said:


> ive got holy grail from dna beans....og 18 x kosher I believe...so far 4 out of 4 keeper...prob next beans to be popped again cause all 4 had potency and legs...flavor not my concern...im all about the ride....


I hear dat mon.. weh Dons Love the ride too.. I bet that og18 gives her a nice twist..our foxtailing Vortex bubba has a right beauuuuuuuuuuutiful lift (despite her less than beautiful flavour..) But it's worth it every time mon taste is for seconds the ride lasts up to hours hahahahahahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

The 5 gallon girls are mained for 8.. A few weeks behind their 3 gallon sister, whose been topped once and lst'd a bit since


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

Look what @DonPetro and I made haha


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Roughly 38 days from germination and 5 days into flower. A few males have been pulled already. Here is our early favorite. She's an Ace of Spades×Querkle.
> View attachment 3140265


What's ur fav Nowww, bro!? Haven't seen u since u brought those nuggets home hahahahahahaha. Just buggin ya dawg.. I just blazed a bowl of ace outta clean glass and wow she almost knocked me out .. Surprisingly potent but now that I think about it, it was the colas lower side nug .. Not only is she more loaded there, it's more narcotic too mon, she's matured


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> What's ur fav Nowww, bro!? Haven't seen u since u brought those nuggets home hahahahahahaha. Just buggin ya dawg.. I just blazed a bowl of ace outta clean glass and wow she almost knocked me out .. Surprisingly potent but now that I think about it, it was the colas lower side nug .. Not only is she more loaded there, it's more narcotic too mon, she's matured


Been dealing with some major shit. Nothing personal dawg.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 17, 2014)

Question: How much water would a pail of marijuana, wanna hold on ta, if a pail of marijuana did wanna hold on ta water? Ie. say you got a plant in a 10Gal Pot of soil medium.. how much tea/microbe booster juice would a brotha wanna make.. and how much water for his water days? any thoughts or rough ideas, gents? lets assume its been transplanted and we are talking about heavy waterings not a water logging of course but a good solid root drench with a little bit of run off, just as needed (from a point lower drought stress, even, as a max).. and with that being said is there a frequency u prefer to water? how often u go to lower drought stress (LDS) vs say Zero Drought Stress (ZDS)? Fyi I'm rocking 3 and 5 gallos now (both plastic and smart, as u know) but using 10gallon so its easy to ratio for others after! including me, lol @DonPetro @stowandgrow Hope this one is a challenge for my savvy bredgrens who make everything-mary look easy all dee time.. haha.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Been dealing with some major shit. Nothing personal dawg.


major? Like smoke reports? jk u must mean like serious major,.. lemme know if u want or need help brotha.. not that i don't take smoke reports serious, haha


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 17, 2014)

*ORGANIC ACT "TEA" 101"* aka "Microbial Extrapolation" via Aerated "tea" or Airlift Bioreacting as MicrobeMan calls it…the following is paraphrased and summarized in portion with all rights and respects going to Tim his site is LogicalGardener.org and he is a boss for breaking it down the way he did, i recommend his site, its a great read, here is merely an intro for those getting into it or those curious how the Dons roll.. microbe wise his work is the best I've found yet, his farm is NO JOKE..)
**TEAS! TELL ME Why?*
Stimulates growth mon! feeds soil..and then plants.. being a Microbe Multiplier..
(Essentially the rhizosphere is inoculated with millions of Microbes, whose own processes use only ~40% of their own energy, the rest on the energy is ionically passed onto the plants when the microbes expire, making massive nutrients bioavailable to the plant in a form they can easily transport up stem)

**OK. SO HOW we do dis, den, mon!!?*
(There's a HUGE variety of different "tea" recipes out there). I wanted to sift thru the myths and go with data-backed, documented results since we rocking some super beautifully amended living soil RIGHT next to some 5 gallon, mained for 8, humus rich, EWC and Coir (basic) soil (using perlite for aeration/microbe stations). The following recipes will be 100% all natural, and organic as always. Minimal or zero teas on the left (thanks to @DonPetro) and max organic feeding on the right. Thanks to StowandGrow, (big up!), this is adopted from Microbe Man's Website (LogicalGardender.org) where Tims wicked extensive research bun dem myths..his farm trials were monitored via microscope so they can see micro-beasty reactions on an hour by hour basis..these are the results and final conclusions of their hundreds of massive farm experiments.

*So WHATS da MOST basic yet MOST effective way!!??*
Tims go-to tea or "Microbial Extrapolation", after hundreds and hundreds of trials, most the time, surprisingly…has only 3 ingredients!
1. Good Water free of Chlorine and Chloramine
2. Vermicompost (VC, or EWC)
3. Organic BlackStrap Molasses (BSM, unsulphured*!)

*in a ratio of
-Amount of Water you use
~40:1 Water to Vermicompost (or 2.38% of total) (42:1 is exact ratio he reps)
200:1 Water to Molasses (or 0.5% of total)

*SO HOW MUCH FOR ME *DEN!!?? TELL ME BOUT DA SCOOP!
Basically volume is better than weight cause water is heavy. Converted for us medicinal home growers I have broke it down a bit:
23.8mL of VermiCompost or EWC per 1000mL of water/tea
1.5Tbsp per Litre
6.5 Tbsp per 1 Gallon batch
2 Cups per 5 Gallon Batch
and
5 mL of B.StrapMolasses per 1000 ML =
1 tsp per Litre =
4 tsp per 1 Gallon =
~6.5Tbsp per 5 Gallon Batch
(where Tbsp = Tablespoons =15ml and tsp = teaspoon = 5ml, and gallons rounded to 4L cause there are two measurements for gallons, a US gallon has 3.78 litres where UK gallons have 4.54 litres, i like litres they have 1000 mls in em but i have friends in both so heres to us all haha)

*JAHJAH! So HOW LONG, boi?*
For best results and maximum amounts of all three microbial populations aim for these temps and times although success has been found in other areas to, just not quite as much.

* ***36 hours - 42 hours ideal, no less than 24*
… yall can knock a good 12-18 hours off your activation time with a BSM Spray on your VC, with a lil wheat bran soak, see Microbe Mans link below))

*HOW HOT, mon!?*
Ambient temps of your grow is best .. or 18-22*C or 65-72*F but extremes have been successful

*HOW OFTEN?!*
At the proper strength (nice and weak), it is hard to harm ur plants with this.. every watering is ok until microbial populations are at a max, according to Microbe Man.. took him bout 9 years to 
get his farm perfect now the microbes take care of themselves)

*HOW MUCH to DILUTE?*
No need surprisingly, at these sweet scientific ratios, mon. Water spreads the microbial populations out and is just a carrier. in MicrobeMans experience, he applies the "tea" in undiluted form and waters more that day "only if necessary".. his explanations are here, great page:

https://logicalgardener.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=41&sid=15a026b3c1395f92e3a41685e38d5e9a

*IS an AQUARIUM PUMP good to aerate a 5 GALLON BREW*?
NO. U want a certain flow of air and certain level of dissolved Oxygen (D.o2). You want 0.08CFM / gallon of water and 6+PPM (trust, son) so an aquarium pump will should do 2 gallon fairly well and for sure good for a 1 gallon (or less). Too much O2 is hard to achieve so don't worry. I.e. you would need to be violently spilling. get glass fused airstone after you clog ur cheap one, it will last. Best to soak stone before and after tea as well.

*TELL ME BOUT DA STRAINERS!!??*
400 micron is the sweet spot but no need unless your foliar spraying, but we're not big on that since we smoke this fruit.  But you may more various reasons so nylon paint strainers will tide you over for a while.. its better than panty hose.. one of the microbeasties can't get thru it.

*TELL ME BOUT DA TKO!!*
ALSO! if feeding via a spout, try not to have a 90* angle in it, its like Knocking out or crashing all your micro life into a brick wall before dropping them onto the canvas (soil bed)

Happy Brewing, Bredgrens! Advanced teas covered next, where lots of ingredients have good and counter-effects as well!! So we will sift thru the shitt, and come up with some GOLD!
Again thanks to @DonPetro and @stowandgrow for dee kickstart, and the MicrobeMan of course!! BIGUP!


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Question: How much water would a pail of marijuana, wanna hold on ta, if a pail of marijuana did wanna hold on ta water? Ie. say you got a plant in a 10Gal Pot of soil medium.. how much tea/microbe booster juice would a brotha wanna make.. and how much water for his water days? any thoughts or rough ideas, gents? lets assume its been transplanted and we are talking about heavy waterings not a water logging of course but a good solid root drench with a little bit of run off, just as needed (from a point lower drought stress, even, as a max).. and with that being said is there a frequency u prefer to water? how often u go to lower drought stress (LDS) vs say Zero Drought Stress (ZDS)? Fyi I'm rocking 3 and 5 gallos now (both plastic and smart, as u know) but using 10gallon so its easy to ratio for others after! including me, lol @DonPetro @stowandgrow Hope this one is a challenge for my savvy bredgrens who make everything-mary look easy all dee time.. haha.


in terms of watering into 10 gallon...depends on plant size/root development. are these final size for transplant or is clone/seedling going direct to 10 gallon...makes mucho difference. I always water two or three times on my water days spread few hours apart. I like to start in small containers and transplant from 1 to 3 to 7. root ball always very established before transplant as well as fluffy soil so difficult to over water. by the time mine hit 7 gallons and are flowering Im giving um 2 gallons every 3 days. sometimes runoff first water but let it sit for a while and second water stays in usually. then third water gets some runoff.....every root in a very developed root mass getting a drink....if ever a sighn of drought stress on bottom I water asap. my soil gots to be little moist as I am anti tea myself....microbes need moisture so I don't do big dry downs. been at for more than a while now and for me....its my way to skin the cat


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 17, 2014)

yoyogreen said:


> in terms of watering into 10 gallon...depends on plant size/root development. are these final size for transplant or is clone/seedling going direct to 10 gallon...makes mucho difference. I always water two or three times on my water days spread few hours apart. I like to start in small containers and transplant from 1 to 3 to 7. root ball always very established before transplant as well as fluffy soil so difficult to over water. by the time mine hit 7 gallons and are flowering Im giving um 2 gallons every 3 days. sometimes runoff first water but let it sit for a while and second water stays in usually. then third water gets some runoff.....every root in a very developed root mass getting a drink....if ever a sighn of drought stress on bottom I water asap. my soil gots to be little moist as I am anti tea myself....microbes need moisture so I don't do big dry downs. been at for more than a while now and for me....its my way to skin the cat


Nice bro. I LIKE. 1 to 3 to 7 sounds about my style but my pots haven't come in mail yet.. so.. These ones are going from a super-well developed 1 gallon intelligent pot that have been chilling under 4 T5s for about 3 months while i waited for my 10 week strains to finish (started same time, some were gonna go elsewhere but didn't).. now they've been under the 400W Full Spectrum and T5s for a GOOD couple weeks.. and into their 5 gallon pot for a good week. There root balls were solid as hell to the tap. and its more like a 4 gallon cause 1/2 gallon of drainage in the bottom and 1/2 gallon of mulch on top (a good 1.5 inches each).. so about a Liter per gallon of soil every three days, with a triple staggered watering.. great, thanks for the input, bruh, big up.. doing every 3 days isn't a prob for the topsoil? u rocking plastic pots then or?


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 17, 2014)

yep...hard plastic round ones.....in the end of my trials I liked um best overall....I pickup my pots to move and rotate on the regs...big ass plants ( 5 to 7 ft with 20+ tops) sturdy ass pots a must not to reek havoc on soil structure....but as mentioned before dense root balls help combat compaction looks like we be of like mind


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 17, 2014)

also T, watering every 3 days heavy isn't a prob for my plants due to well developed root mass and loamy soil....as long as it doesn't compact easily it works...if a freshly transplanted girl is having N issues though, probably too moist as too moist a medium seems to prohibit N uptake


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 17, 2014)

dig your thread...like minded peeps


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2014)

Week 3 finis

Close up:


She got frostier last night, tha microbial extrapolation doin her job nice!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Week 3 finisView attachment 3208325
> 
> Close up:
> View attachment 3208327
> ...


Looking good man!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good man!


Thanks brothaa! Here's your bean now..

She the wild one.. (&


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2014)

Color coded handles for a visual brotha.. Makes uploading thumbs easier too.



One top still stretching for another day or so before I lay her down in place.. Gonna do 2 inside and six out


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 21, 2014)

You hit those beasts with a tea yet?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> You hit those beasts with a tea yet?


just a bit as they were coming off their initial drench.. just spread 3L out and big mama got almost half it as she was being all cute wit me. was gonna do 6L next starting now, so Wed they could all get a litre each.. mama 3 gallo and the five, 5 gallo pups.. also coming off a lil freehand fuckupp with the frass.. so i wanted to make sure the tea formula was a winner, which it really is.. big mama got more sugary the next day then fatter after that..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2014)

Different angle.. Cause i know the big fan leaves speak to yuh bruv,


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3209770
> 
> Different angle.. Cause i know the big fan leaves speak to yuh bruv,


She looks and smells great! Also likes it rough with a topping and some bondage. My kind of girl!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 24, 2014)

She has me excited to see her every morn, she is one bad girl dawg, dam!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2014)

Whats for dessert?? Ring de la lemon haze.. Enjoy!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2014)

After a hefty day of sipping h2o shes showing beast-like qualities, exploding more today than all her sisters.. She's gonna be a hound in flower with her ten or so tops/shoots.. Her cousin big mama was topped just once and her two mains were lst'd. . . Now she has over 100 bud sites. Contrary to this, all Big Mamas sisters and cousins have been topped 7 times now for a lil more of a mainlining run.. Tough to tame the wild and unpredictable Chernobyl though haha will be an interesting run!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2014)

Super Chernobyl hazes.. Big mamas due about sept 7 (3gal) and her sister Lil Bigga Mama (5gallon, vegging) is due about a month after


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2014)

Vortex bk aka the Vortfox next, perhaps tmrw.. Shes sleeping 
Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3216674
> 
> 
> Super Chernobyl hazes.. Big mamas due about sept 7 (3gal) and her sister Lil Bigga Mama (5gallon, vegging) is due about a month after


They look great under that light. They should get pretty hefty too. More roots=more medicine. All thats needed is an upgrade on the supplemental lighting so you can start vegging the beast from the Black Forrest.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> They look great under that light. They should get pretty hefty too. More roots=more medicine. All thats needed is an upgrade on the supplemental lighting so you can start vegging the beast from the Black Forrest.[/QUOTE
> 
> yea another light would be so great. can jah order one? new growth is shooting up now its beautiful i really want to veg them a little more but they gotta flip Sunday.. gonna hit em with another lite micro life tea friday and then they're gonna really beast (with the flip n tea, plus top dressed right up with the secret Don Platinum Mix 3.0) shit son, I'm excited. then yes, one black forrest monster on way.. right as Big Mama goes down the forest shall ensue


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Aug 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3217906


Should be interesting when they start stretching. Nice tops.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2014)

Ja'OFFICIAL mon..
12n12 started today! 
wbu bro whats good?! u in jahcity? or rudebwoi town


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 2, 2014)

Right on! Just ten more weeks to go!


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's a track for all the reggae heads..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 18, 2014)

(Formerly super Chernobyl haze, this pheno has really fleshed her terpene profile out into a full blown sweet, deep grape that leaves a brother in awe... No cheesiness.. No lemon.. Just pure pungently sweet grape, and finally a herb that burns with a touchy, reactive, silky ease like your (Petro's) S.D.. Mad Tester success)


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice shit keep it up


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> Nice shit keep it up


Thanks brotha, appreciate you stopping by! just chopped some tops today, they were epic.. try get a pic upo tmrw, busy days tho!


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks brotha, appreciate you stopping by! just chopped some tops today, they were epic.. try get a pic upo tmrw, busy days tho!


No problems always up for porn \m/ of some beautiful ladies lol


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 31, 2014)

@DonTesla how's the 2.0 mix doing? Could really use an update on it before i proceed with the next chapter.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla how's the 2.0 mix doing? Could really use an update on it before i proceed with the next chapter.






No burning, fading, or curling.
Perky with lots of vibrant dark green, 
lots of sheen @ almost 6 weeks in, 
Stretched a bit but I was out of town,
in the future i would like to use alfafa in a timely manner mon, for spacing
and gypsum, more for flavour.
definitely a nice improvement, tho bro
the sativa is looking solid too. lots of coated undergrowth thickening up.
leaf mould is gonna be next level if this is just the 2.0. 
And then there's further dialling in with the compost and ewc composition, not to mention strains of our choosing, better lights and bigger pot sizes.. Fuck bro. Excited


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2014)

These 2 Chernobyl beasts, with 21 tops between the two girls, are doing fairly dank well considering they've only had just one light tea so far, survived a 13 day vacation, and the improved lighting system isn't installed yet. Now with the cooler weather here comes the next round of dialling in..

Formerly torn Christian, mad, full of division, not dissin' but now this Rasta's, glad, out of prison, on his mission, with a vision, innovating with precision, serious strains but first, yo, no nurse needed, this a, ventilation revision, with quick lyrical incision, that's it, not missin' but I'm out, gone fishin'.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2014)

And after..
This is the Vortex cross, (green handle) topped for 8, she's gone right sweet and Grapey, vs musky and cheesy. Hope her stone is just as potent, it was my favourite high last time, so well rounded.

And here's the original runt of the litter with a snapped branch, and therefore topped for just 5, this Chernobyl Bubba, (red handle), has rose up the ranks among her sisters and now stands as the most vibrant girl of all 5


Here's a bit of a close up of her shortest top:

now is that dark green or what!? Unedited too


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> No problems always up for porn \m/ of some beautiful ladies lol


jah earthly porn has finally arrived, brothamon, haha


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2014)

Thick as a finger, mon, this girls got BICEPS on top of triceps for days. Love this view. When I have really good big hoots this is what I see, with eyes closed.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2014)

A Chernobyl SLH offshoot, in the 2.0 supersoil, seems very happy considering she's a more finicky and sensitive strain


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 10, 2014)

Shit son, looking real proper in there!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Shit son, looking real proper in there!


Yes, All ships be sailing forward, bredgren.. Looking forward to dem future refinements more than ever. I'm just starting to cook another batch, want to add gypsum today. What kind of tea does a Don suggest for the 3.0? She has the 9 cups you gave me in her.. And a gallon of horse manure. Was shy on castings, used our own. And if we add alfafa would u suggest cooking it or applying a little tea first week f flower? (Looking to reduce spacing a bit, despite the fact cooler temps should help a bit, average natural temps are now 23* C vs 27*C )


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Yes, All ships be sailing forward, bredgren.. Looking forward to dem future refinements more than ever. I'm just starting to cook another batch, want to add gypsum today. What kind of tea does a Don suggest for the 3.0? She has the 9 cups you gave me in her.. And a gallon of horse manure. Was shy on castings, used our own. And if we add alfafa would u suggest cooking it or applying a little tea first week f flower? (Looking to reduce spacing a bit, despite the fact cooler temps should help a bit, average natural temps are now 23* C vs 27*C )


How many gallons you cooking? The amendments i gave you were for 3 cubic feet or roughly 18 gallons and had a cup of alfalfa in it. You could do up a brew to kick start the microbial process with just worm castings and molasses. You could throw some alfalfa in there if you wanted but i would say no more than 0.25% max of your total volume. 
I would see no harm in having alfalfa in the teas all the way through veg up until halfway through flowering. That being said, the soil mix should hold its own well into flower so it may be best to top-dress when you up-pot to its flowering container.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 10, 2014)

The new setup looks great. Looks much cleaner and easier to manage.
How many tops you rocking in there? Looks like alot of bud. Improved yield over the one gallon run would you say?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Lookin nice DT!

Maybe you can get your slacker partner to help out now and then?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> How many gallons you cooking? The amendments i gave you were for 3 cubic feet or roughly 18 gallons and had a cup of alfalfa in it. You could do up a brew to kick start the microbial process with just worm castings and molasses. You could throw some alfalfa in there if you wanted but i would say no more than 0.25% max of your total volume.
> I would see no harm in having alfalfa in the teas all the way through veg up until halfway through flowering. That being said, the soil mix should hold its own well into flower so it may be best to top-dress when you up-pot to its flowering container.


There be 6.22 imp gallons in a cubic foot, and there be 7.48 Us gallons in a cu ft. So for 3 cf that's 18.66 or 22.44 so say 20 since I want to move to Colorado .. Add 5 gallons of recycled (big mama etc), so about 23-25gal total. Room in bin yet, able to mix. That said, go on.. I like how you think


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin nice DT!
> 
> Maybe you can get your slacker partner to help out now and then?


Hahaha hey buddy! thanks! unbeknownst to most, we may do our best work when separated, it forces one another to progress individually yet naturally, of course, we still synergize, challenging and testing theories while also constantly taking turns innovating and contributing.. It's like Dna coil spiraling upwards, the progression is two fold no less . . he paves the way in many ways, yet I ensure progress, even failure, for out of the ashes rise not bio char, but success. With you and our dearest @Pattahabi as sounding boards and experienced contributors, all sails are full boar.. all I can think about is the epic quality, and variety, on way, and then, the wild strains we will invent.. United by the tiny yet almighty trichome, we have come from sperm and egg and now, grown, we grow and turn seeds into worlds of delight .. Dam. Ima smoke to that


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> The new setup looks great. Looks much cleaner and easier to manage.
> How many tops you rocking in there? Looks like alot of bud. Improved yield over the one gallon run would you say?


Haha yes brothermon. i agree. Much more in there now, and still rocking the wrong sizes imo..still, 50 tops remain in the tent with big-mama at her wake, as the Chernobyl hazes have minds of their own and almost over react to any form of training haha. Unpredictable..almost. Definitely nice to have the filter out the way of the girls, they have more freedom now. I envision castored bases, bigger pots in the future.. I want to sell the tents build something that has a door that goes to the floor. Then the women can roll out, get a love dose, get spun around, admired, and rolled in..with maybe some kind of custom worm farm trench, like an above ground gutter or eaves trough full of worms, bedding, and buried scraps, with a hinging lid, like 4 inches deep only but the width of say that big green tub, not tall, like 5 inches, surrounds the 30gallon tho..co2 right there rising thru the canopy. Like how a truck has storage the castor base could have a drop-in tub full of a no-till, living super soil.. Call me crazy mon but I can picture it already in my head, it could work.. Hang a spray bottle on each tote, roll it out, spray ur worm trench, water ur woman, take a pic, spin her, then pull out her friend.. Two big totes per tent only holy fuck I'm getting excited lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> The new setup looks great. Looks much cleaner and easier to manage.
> How many tops you rocking in there? Looks like alot of bud. Improved yield over the one gallon run would you say?



I believe 8 tops made it through our gauntlet last time? From 38 seeds.. Lol.. Now, 64 or more tops is the goal for this 40 inch space. In 4 - ten gallons, or 2 - 30 gallon totes' side by side, or 1 - 70 gallon super pot on wheels for a several month sativa beast like the blackForrest. Can hardly wait. But I want to try that after the NEXT round, try the smaller options first and work up.. Here's our 50 in five - 5 gallon pails


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a lovely canopy right there! Wow, what can you say about the power of true organics, no bottle fed babies over hear! These bitches suck life right from mother natures tit! Unsurpassed quality!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you mon Haha yes, the world has become commercialized my good brotha.. we must bring em back, one by one, to true Organics, the regular scheduled program, on this here fine Mother Nature Network.. Jah jah


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

Soil, I think we need at least 80 gallons for this space, 40 a side'll do until bigger mama Forrest's the place..we'll have about 50 gal in 3 weeks.. 15 of it barely amended tho remember .. So Should make another 36 gals (leaving 6 for topdressing) or a double batch, and therefore need about 18 cups of the Dons SuperMix, plus whatever we think we may need to bring the 15 basic gallons up to par. They have a gallon of perlite at least and a gallon of ewc between them, plus the mulch must be minused lol, so yea, do the math hahaha then I can start the orange tree sheeit


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2014)

And that's perlite in the bottom and ewc on top, of course the mix has its own. Thoughts on switching to pumice after we run out of perlite, whenever the hell that'll be lol


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 11, 2014)

Pumice would be cool...if you can find it. Found some zeolite though.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 12, 2014)

The zeolite recommends to mix at 10% volume. So 10% of 8 gallons of mix would equal about 15 cups...does that sound right?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 13, 2014)

people! people! people! ganja cowboy passin'!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 13, 2014)

you got it brotha, 12.8 cups or 15.37 depending if you use US gallons or Imperial ones, the world be funny like dat, gets me every time


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 13, 2014)

looking forward to the first zeo batch now.
very interesting stuff, mon.

garden update:
the Chernobyl 'X' strain is smelling like sharp, citrusy diesel with fuelly undertones and its insanely sticky

for the Chernobyl SLH crosses, the Gravy pheno is back! and so is a grapey sweet pheno, much like AOS smelled mon.

The Vortex BK is sweet and fruity/ grapey too as mentioned but the Chernobyl BK is still elusive to the senses its different gonna have to give her a few more days


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 13, 2014)

can u break down an aggressive up pot schedule on here one time.. from say day 1 beer cup to a final transplant into a 10 gallon. thanks bro, geaa


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Sep 13, 2014)

I have since simplified my approach when it comes to vegging. I would go 10-14 days in the beer cup or large seed flat with the lighting at 18/6. After that i would go straight to a 3 gallon for another 14-21 days at 18/6 at which point i would top at the 5th node, LST and switch to 16/8 for another 7-10 days. Then switch to 14/10 for another week before transplanting to the final pot. Veg for another week at 14/10 before making the flip to flower.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Sep 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> you got it brotha, 12.8 cups or 15.37 depending if you use US gallons or Imperial ones, the world be funny like dat, gets me every time


So i ended up using the zeolite at approx. 1 cup/gallon. Anymore than that just seemed like too much. You can really see it in the soil because it turns green when it takes on moisture.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> looking forward to the first zeo batch now.
> very interesting stuff, mon.
> 
> garden update:
> ...


Gotta lock down that gravy pheno! That shit is special! Would love to see some ChernobylXxX...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

sick gardening track


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Gotta lock down that gravy pheno! That shit is special! Would love to see some ChernobylXxX...


we should re veg the gravy pheno and make something with her.. like Wolf Den Haze.. gravy chernobyl crossed with the silver fox..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

!!!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

innoculating Jah rhizospheres...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Gotta lock down that gravy pheno! That shit is special! Would love to see some ChernobylXxX...


SO it ends up i had 2 of them labelled wrong after all. when up-tranzin the girls they lost their name-sticks. the black handle is the gravy pheno so its the SLHxCh and the striped one (yellow-green) is the ChrnbylXXX, and its so facking sticky it almost glues your fingers together. Just rubbing a leaf, aaalmost tears it, theres so much grip. Its citrusy, lemon-diesel undertones are sharp, clean, complex, pungent, and hard to pinpoint almost as much as the ChxBk


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

Bottom fed all the girls with RO, inoculated the 3 barely-ammended girls with a basic BSM-EWC tea via ladle, added a couple t5's, lowered the alien, raised the t5's a bit, cleaned the tent down, rotated the herd, painted the blocks for canopy levelling rasta colours, and admired all the new trichz and white hairs: hazes put on a bit of weight last night, jah jah


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

can't get gypsum til tomorrow is there good and bad gypsum, brothamon?


----------



## Thorhax (Sep 14, 2014)

Look where it comes from. Cali mines a lot of this stuff, considering Cali loves Mary Jane I would get some that's mined there


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> can't get gypsum til tomorrow is there good and bad gypsum, brothamon?


Not really too sure on that. On a side note, found a great source for oyster shell.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Bottom fed all the girls with RO, inoculated the 3 barely-ammended girls with a basic BSM-EWC tea via ladle, added a couple t5's, lowered the alien, raised the t5's a bit, cleaned the tent down, rotated the herd, painted the blocks for canopy levelling rasta colours, and admired all the new trichz and white hairs: hazes put on a bit of weight last night, jah jah


Looking at DIY LED tech. The Grizz may have to do some mean soldering.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2014)

The Soldering Grizz.. damn..how lucky are we, dawg? 

-Meanwhile the gravy is getting ranker and ranker, FUCK its aroma's deep and addictive. 

-and the Vortex calyx tips have turned purple. (thats lil wordy, cal-ips?)

-a couple other girls are getting some dark hues, too. for a second, i thought i saw some bugs on them but its just the tips changing colour. 

i'll load a pic from the device


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2014)

The Vortex x Uk Bubba sure is turning purple.. It's edges are popping nicely here under the white sugar despite being pulled out of the tent for this shot


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn, thats nice.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn, thats nice.


Isn't it??? And thats the "non-resinous strain"..Our mild tea seems to have induced some more frosting already.. on top of the recent color-hue change.. that said, what would you recc for a brotha who wants to start cooking a 25Gal batch of soil… tea wise mon.. i wanna inoculate her and make it official, she was warming up all by herself already


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn, thats nice.


(Notice the trichs both on top AND underneath a lot of these leaves? fairly stacked, Damn hey..gonna be a clustery treat bro, this is a very strong sativa crossed with that nice well rounded uk Bubb..)


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Isn't it??? And thats the "non-resinous strain"..Our mild tea seems to have induced some more frosting already.. on top of the recent color-hue change.. that said, what would you recc for a brotha who wants to start cooking a 25Gal batch of soil… tea wise mon.. i wanna inoculate her and make it official, she was warming up all by herself already


Straight bsm/ewc. Thats it.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2014)

Copy that, Smooth. How wet we want her- priest's horny daughters first sexual unleashing-wet, or more shy nun in Vikings orgy-during-dirty-battle-wet? haha


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 17, 2014)

Just enough to moisten. If you squeeze a handful it should clump but fall apart easily.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2014)

of course. of course. tea is bubbling with a couple stones, and we have 4 new babies in the Don Familia! all peeking above ground.. plus the organic lettuce has sprouted.. first 4 to germ was the TGA mix.. was hoping for a razor-scored heirloom..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2014)

got a mat for germinating, using a pyrex tray with lid, with paper towel bedding and straight RO.. was using my mouth, ended up eating a fox. smh, now less in stomach, more in dirt..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 18, 2014)

No Black Forrest this run?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> No Black Forrest this run?


Depends on where you are living i have some travel plans.. i would really like to.. first 3 months is no problem, its the last 3 I'm not sure about yet


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)

Tantalizing @ 7 weeks


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)

Clean up your mess now, boys.. She was already just drenched lol


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3256704
> 
> Clean up your mess now, boys.. She was already just drenched lol


Thats is some frost, holy sh!t!!! The only seed in a sack of Chernobyl from way back. What a find!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)

a great find.. not too leafy, lots of bud, crazy smell, and I'm sure she will pack a punch too.. i mean, just look at her profile.. she looks like some fiya .. i could barely put the camera down today.. wanted to capture every angle hahaha. had me memorized... these shots don't even do her total justice but they sure give a good idea, glad you guys like her.. she wants to be a model lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)

foreverflyhi said:


> Yup on the works of rebuilding a appollo chinese led to a top quality diy led


hows your diy led going bro?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2014)

3 more babies popped today! some heirloom genetics just need a little more darkness, moisture, and little more heat and little more time...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Sep 19, 2014)

Shown at 7 weeks exactly


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3257667
> 
> View attachment 3257668


Super Lumens...thats funny.


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3257735
> Shown at 7 weeks exactly


That looks great in the natural light.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Super Lumens...thats funny.
> 
> That looks great in the natural light.


super lumens, haha silly right.. i'll probably just run it at 600w in the small tent, try it out.. and yea she's a frosty girl in every kind of light haha. good work on the diy led bro! lets do it


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2014)

Spitting out fresh clusters of white hairs, this girl be getting a little fatter yet


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2014)

Under her big fan leaf
Lies a patch of frost..




Bit blurry.. but, still..Wow..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice indeed. That panel has proven its worth.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2014)

great flickin gateway..big up bro


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> great flickin gateway..big up bro


Flickin?!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2014)

i had said F#cking at first.. lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2014)

Mmm Frostayyyyy


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3188808


We should take our best pics and frame them.. We've both taken our share of keepers already.. Would look great in... Any and every room, lol. imo


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's a wicked description I found from a seed site that sells Vortex, it's a description of my experience with the last V x BK:
_
"The *Vortex* buzz can be energizing and heart racing, but it can also be ripped under, curled under stupid stoned. This high has virtually no ceiling, so that the high keep climbing without a burnout point. When used lightly, this strain is a real pick-up for the senses, stoking creative juices and provoking thought. With heavier use, Vortex becomes mentally confusing and potentially disorienting. Even veterans can find themselves spinning and swirling in the vortex of its psychedelic influences."_


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2014)

Creative time: 200 mg of Organic Vortex please. ya mon

Medicinal time: 350 mg of dis strain! It blast dee pain and strife and strain away, ya mon

Gnarly time: 500+ mg and goodnight..day or night..stay still, even stuck for ten minutes in a painless perhaps awkward position, blast off into the mental realms til you possibly enter the next dimension/dreamscape, enjoy an astral adventure, and then snap out of it, wiping the drool as you continue on in "3D" muhahahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2014)

Waan Di HERB, Waan Di HERB, Smoke Di Organi Weeed


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Waan Di HERB, Waan Di HERB, Smoke Di Organi Weeed


Shit son, this been my fav track for awhile now! Love it!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey brothamon, how moist does a cat want that newspaper on top of the soil.. it seems to need almost 2 squirts a day to stay moist, maybe my layer is too thin, or is breathing a bit a good thing? and how long should white fur take mon? and does it need like pitch pitch black? the bin doesn't even fit into many places lol its in the bathroom now, doors open 6" thanks @DonPetro


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2014)

Some leaves drowning in frost.. Can hardly wait for our DIY led now


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2014)

Jah Sativa ... this meaty mama couldn't finish fast enough!!! I no like bho and Reggie now! Y'all conneseurs feel me!? Antsy days haha


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2014)

Cut down the BK Chernobyl a couple days early.. Saw a cluster of balls down low on Susy so I knocked her out!!!

it leaves the other four girls spaced out a bit finally.. She was a 7 to 9 week strain that made it to week 8.. Not bad. Didn't want to risk pushing it, hermi'ing, or pollinating any of the other girls

Here's a big fan leaf from her, still full of health. There's a lack of, LACK, of health.. The sugary sheen seen is thanks to the vibrant soil my man Petro cooked.. she had some vibrance last time when she finished too but not EVERY LEAF.. this time ALL leaves were shiny like this..very nice test / work for round 2.1 which saw a few amendments tailored to different ratios and the addition of some rock dusts. This girl was one that was fed NOTHING but RO water from day 1.. veg'd for about 7 weeks, she came down on day 54 of flower. for a china led this was spectacular. now on with the improvements. being mainlining attempt # 1.. next time will trim a bit more underneath if a cola dominant strain.. for sure. I like the top and LST though for the Chernobyl and hazes more.. for sure.

This was without leaf mould, zeolite, gypsum, as well our DIY led with tailored spectrums, our current projects.. DAM. Thats exciting..that said, can't wait to try her, she's a fair bit different than last time. Think i will take down the tents after this round and build a wider, single room where wheeled totes can roll out..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

@DonPetro what are your thoughts, brotha?

*NWs *should be used from start (either clone or seed ) at high power,
gradually decreasing to null ,after the first two weeks of 12/12 ...

*WW 3000K *is the _basis _,and should be on ,from start to harvest ...
Increase - @ mid flowering ,peak in power- decrease

*Deep reds* ,should be gradually increase in power from the start ,
to peak during mid flowering and then gradually decrease afterwards ...
(could be in same channel as WW ? )

*Far reds* take over ,as their power should be increasing from mid flower ,peaking about harvest time ....

That is probably the closest "long term light quality alteration scheme " ,maching mj seasonal spectral
absorptance under natural sunlight ,using 4-5 different types of LEDs ...
( 3000K - 5000K -675 nm -720 nm -800 nm)


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Things are progressing in the garden of Dons. Here is an early seedling pic; Bubba Kush×Chernobyl


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

Here she is before getting hung..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

i do wonder though what effect cutting the leaves off while still on the plant has.. as well as taking a sample and then not cutting it down.. seems to me toxins or something noticeable to the "connoisseur's pallet" would rush to the site of shock, and then need watering/drying and curing to 'flush' "them" out, for lack of a better word.. assuming a "them" exists, my stoned intuition reminds me.. @stowandgrow @DonPetro what you boys think mon?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

EDIT: And also, if you mainline, would it be better to separate the mains, or leave them as "one".. just when drying.. not when curing (obviously).. stow what your drying game like mon


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3259886
> 
> View attachment 3259888


Damn...she is most beautiful!!! Oh my!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> i do wonder though what effect cutting the leaves off while still on the plant has.. as well as taking a sample and then not cutting it down.. seems to me toxins or something noticeable to the "connoisseur's pallet" would rush to the site of shock, and then need watering/drying and curing to 'flush' "them" out, for lack of a better word.. assuming a "them" exists, my stoned intuition reminds me.. @stowandgrow @DonPetro what you boys think mon?


Dont over-think it bro...lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Dont over-think it bro...lol


hahaha bro, IM NOT! you're the one who taught me to be so in tune with them, lmao. 

don't bend them, water intimately, this promotes that, now I'm a Jr plant whisperer!

Look how much effort goes into building one light, and i don't consider that over thinking either. i call it smart. i call this a smart question too haha. 
cutting down, this is something we do TIME and TIME again, every single time, no matter what.. reason i ask is, i want the cleanest smoke possible, and don't want to reverse any progress that i spent dozens or hundreds (Bforrest) of days in a row to perfect (smoothness)..

its a fair topic i must say, and an overlooked one, at that

In the human kingdom we have influxes of blood so calcium matrixes can thicken broken bones or pad contusions, and in the animal kingdom, the same thing, when you kill a cow it floods its system with adrenaline and acid from the urinary and digestive system, ultimately "tenderizing" the meat. Uric acid if i recall right? and in the plant world they use fiber, and that honey oil ooze, right. well if they can use those, and those "fixes" can form what else is traveling thru plant-vein-land, and how quickly does it settle there, and what does it taste like? Im wondering some deep shit, but thats what i do!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn...she is most beautiful!!! Oh my!


FUCKIN RIGHTS BROTHA she is one hell of a sticky beaut! only tiny thing is i wonder if i didn't rotate her enough or what? see those tiny little triangles in the corners of some leaves? is that from something "hot" or the light bro? (not that she isn't extremely healthy, vibrant, dark green and glossy otherwise)


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro what are your thoughts, brotha?
> 
> *NWs *should be used from start (either clone or seed ) at high power,
> gradually decreasing to null ,after the first two weeks of 12/12 ...
> ...


btw this wasn't my handy work, its from a DIY LED thread, i forget who put it up but here's a shout out to whoever did, thanks dawg! what you thinking? I'm thinking a dimmer switch for each spectrum. can just one switch per spectrum handle the full tent though.. if our space is 80 inches wide (one single room).. light can't be 60 inches wide, the heatsink would weigh 180lbs! lol


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> btw this wasn't my handy work, its from a DIY LED thread, i forget who put it up but here's a shout out to whoever did, thanks dawg! what you thinking? I'm thinking a dimmer switch for each spectrum. can just one switch per spectrum handle the full tent though.. if our space is 80 inches wide (one single room).. light can't be 60 inches wide, the heatsink would weigh 180lbs! lol


Im working on a putting together a material list for small DIY project involving a single COB unit in a 3000k spectrum. I think together with the multi-spectrum panel even just one would easily replace the t5s and provide increased yield. Four of them alone even in just 3000k would likely out do the panel but im just speculating. So im just waiting for the funds to accumulate then gonna see what i can do.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2014)

What about a cob like positivity has, with 4 reds on it too. His little cabs pumpin more light than the red light district .. And maybe we make one better one together .. u and medium dog can always use the place while I'm out of country Rasta style 3 months ill pay the bills just help things stay running so lots of organic awaits me for when we reunite!!! 50/50 with a bigger space.. We could or i could start the forrest today, and you could finish. Thinking of a 3 month working vaycay & perhaps full cleanse. I knowwwwwww right .. Bit Serious. Starting around Xmas, lol. 



DonPetro said:


> Im working on a putting together a material list for small DIY project involving a single COB unit in a 3000k spectrum. I think together with the multi-spectrum panel even just one would easily replace the t5s and provide increased yield. Four of them alone even in just 3000k would likely out do the panel but im just speculating. So im just waiting for the funds to accumulate then gonna see what i can do.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> What about a cob like positivity has, with 4 reds on it too. His little cabs pumpin more light than the red light district .. And maybe we make one better one together .. u and medium dog can always use the place while I'm out of country Rasta style 3 months ill pay the bills just help things stay running so lots of organic awaits me for when we reunite!!! 50/50 with a bigger space.. We could or i could start the forrest today, and you could finish. Thinking of a 3 month working vaycay & perhaps full cleanse. I knowwwwwww right .. Bit Serious. Starting around Xmas, lol.


Well my funds and expertise are quite limited when it comes to this project so if it turns out i can build a COB unit, the next one i'll try to incorporate some 660nm stars. A larger heat sink would be needed along with more fans. Also alot more soldering involved. I was originally going to go that route but COBs seem to be the most DIY friendly. And the heatsink/fan combo unit is really a bargain.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Well my funds and expertise are quite limited when it comes to this project so if it turns out i can build a COB unit, the next one i'll try to incorporate some 660nm stars. A larger heat sink would be needed along with more fans. Also alot more soldering involved. I was originally going to go that route but COBs seem to be the most DIY friendly. And the heatsink/fan combo unit is really a bargain.


well are we not gwan pool funds and expertise? for the 3rd time.. lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn...sufferin over here, thats too beautiful.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 27, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3261613


That looks WAY frostier than the last run! How's the potency?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 28, 2014)

She is a very coated hoe, Eagle Iris!! JUST got back from a rainy work thing out of town its been curing for about 3 or 4 days now- I MUST re-TRY it.. been smoking reggie for about 2 1/2 weeks, F**CK- thank dee heavens Jah's organic be back!! i came back just to take her from paper bag to jar now she's been in the jar for bout 36 hours, getting her 2nd burping in a few mins.. tried a larfy bowl early on, it was surprisingly smooth… and she only gets smoother with each day of curing, so should be priiimo smooth, at least I'm hoping.. the true test is here tho in 5 mins.. i just sobered up nicely with some work outside and have a clear conscious, jah mon


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 28, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> She is a very coated hoe, Eagle Iris!! JUST got back from a rainy work thing out of town its been curing for about 3 or 4 days now- I MUST re-TRY it.. been smoking reggie for about 2 1/2 weeks, F**CK- thank dee heavens Jah's organic be back!! i came back just to take her from paper bag to jar now she's been in the jar for bout 36 hours, getting her 2nd burping in a few mins.. tried a larfy bowl early on, it was surprisingly smooth… and she only gets smoother with each day of curing, so should be priiimo smooth, at least I'm hoping.. the true test is here tho in 5 mins.. i just sobered up nicely with some work outside and have a clear conscious, jah mon


You be blessed by the most high!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 28, 2014)

Check this out
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/organic/news/2014/2014-06a3.htm


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 28, 2014)

Gratitude, ALWAYS, big dawg.. tried some bottom bud, it was SO CLEAN.. shit. Very smooth joint (pinnerish) left me chilling in my chair for a good ten minutes.. the high hit me five mins in, and was a wave of calm, clear euphoria.. definitely less "stupefying" than the ceiling-less Vortex, (perhaps that is a good thing?), it was easy to get work started, and to take a drive for some gas.. stayed calm when some police slowed behind me, it was not paranoia-inducing.. a really good weekday / daytime smoke that leaves a patient nice and moderately medicated for a good couple hours, with no apparent burnout whatsoever yet.. now to try a more narcotic top.. so far i've been finding the tops about twice as deadly as the non tops.. borderline ass glue type ish.. 

.. this pheno seems to be more of a sativa high with its Chernobyl fuel-flavours popping, adopting only the bubba look and structure, and little else.. which is A OK with me! JAH!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 28, 2014)

Cut it up while reading your link a bit, it stayed all in one clump from being so sticky, i had to double check that i cut it.. looked like a bud still, all round, lol


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like great stuff! Nothin but schwag regs over here. I've had a headache for two days! Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Check this out
> http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/organic/news/2014/2014-06a3.htm


So 15% EWC in the super mix is a sweet spot .. for dry weight, # of branches, and myco dependency, diminishing returns at 30% +.. interesting. not sure if bioChar was given a fair chance but noneJahless maybe it would be best to take the castings to the next level before taking the bioChar to the next levy. Not that its made its debut yet in the Dons Jahdin .. what you think?



DonPetro said:


> Sounds like great stuff! Nothin but schwag regs over here. I've had a headache for two days! Lol


AWWWW no DISLIKE BUTTON!?!?


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> So 15% EWC in the super mix is a sweet spot .. for dry weight, # of branches, and myco dependency, diminishing returns at 30% +.. interesting. not sure if bioChar was given a fair chance but noneJahless maybe it would be best to take the castings to the next level before taking the bioChar to the next levy. Not that its made its debut yet in the Dons Jahdin .. what you think?
> 
> 
> AWWWW no DISLIKE BUTTON!?!?


I've been aiming low on the worm castings since the beginning. Throwing some char in the compost pile might not be a bad idea.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I've been aiming low on the worm castings since the beginning. Throwing some char in the compost pile might not be a bad idea.


Ordered a hard copy of Teaming w/ Microbes its a great read so far. I can focus on diving into the worm diets more if you're gonna get bioChar on lock, which yea, would be a good idea to introduce. Doesn't it have a half life 5K years or something crazy like that? If we got it intro'd one time, we'd prosper from it quarterly, since we recycle


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Ordered a hard copy of Teaming w/ Microbes its a great read so far. I can focus on diving into the worm diets more if you're gonna get bioChar on lock, which yea, would be a good idea to introduce. Doesn't it have a half life 5K years or something crazy like that? If we got it intro'd one time, we'd prosper from it quarterly, since we recycle


Should have got two. I want teaming with nutrients too.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Should have got two. I want teaming with nutrients too.


it wasn't cheap but ill get it to you in a couple weeks.. and yea??

lets get that one next then lol


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

Well shit how much? I might be able to get them cheaper


DonTesla said:


> it wasn't cheap but ill get it to you in a couple weeks.. and yea lets get that one next then lol


I've also sourced all the parts for a small DIY fixture. I plan to build one unit and see how it goes then link more together on a rail system using flat stock and threaded rod. Was thinking of dipping the cut ends in epoxy then spraying with appliance epoxy for a cleaner look.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

4 days til week 9..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Should have got two. I want teaming with nutrients too.


Must have been break time...lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Well shit how much? I might be able to get them cheaper
> 
> I've also sourced all the parts for a small DIY fixture. I plan to build one unit and see how it goes then link more together on a rail system using flat stock and threaded rod. Was thinking of dipping the cut ends in epoxy then spraying with appliance epoxy for a cleaner look.


$25 american plus shipping and tax so around $40. went for hardcover too. but shit son, i like how you're thinking
clean is my middle name


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

flat stock, threaded rod, appliance epoxy.. shit Petro! we in 2 Deep!.. love it!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

I can get microbes and nutrients for 62 shipped.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

Bit hard to see here but this fuel-induced girl is beasting hard, son.. she's really swelling up down there now, real happy in your mix DP!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I can get microbes and nutrients for 62 shipped.


Brand new? Good tag. We could have our own copy of microbes then..and share nutrients for now


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

Got it! Jah..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3264373
> Got it! Jah..


what is in those jars? Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> what is in those jars? Lol


on the left is a jar of the Dons organic chernobyl bubba, curing..
and on the right, jus some reggie millz, from the streets, aging, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 30, 2014)

You CANT tell I and Eye to leave it ALONE!!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 2, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3264359
> 
> Bit hard to see here but this fuel-induced girl is beasting hard, son.. she's really swelling up down there now, real happy in your mix DP!
> 
> View attachment 3264379


Looks like a lot of bud in that under-carriage. Only water for that girl? Any ladies get the frass this run?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like a lot of bud in that under-carriage. Only water for that girl? Any ladies get the frass this run?


Water only, day and night..yea bro, you're damn right. 
Cass yes but Frass... Not sure..my word. It's been a blur


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 4, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Water only, day and night..yea bro, you're damn right.
> Cass yes but Frass... Not sure..my word. It's been a blur


I bet...lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

Drying .. day one point five ...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 4, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3267622


Looks insanely potent!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

The soil cooks on the up and up now Dp.. Have seedling mat under bin and bin on wheels in dark/ dry tent...

Another basic tea brews..6L. It was not to moisture specs

New stone:
Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

Ch x bk


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

Macromon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

Jah jah Ch bk, fresh!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2014)

Not using a flash in any of our pics either!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 4, 2014)

Heat sink came almost three works early. Gotta get the cob unit and driver next.


----------



## anzohaze (Oct 4, 2014)

What kind of lights do you run and space size


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3267741
> Ch x bk


I was really stoned.. Even had some envy in me. It's vortex bubba not Chernobyl bubba, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> What kind of lights do you run and space size


We just sporting some tall 40x40" tents and a full spectrum led panel from our chinese friends with some supplemental t5s ATM .. but switching to DIY LEDs as we speak.. Just Got an air cooled 1000w hps too yet to see action. And par lights on deck too.. Changes galore for a while, it's really just begun for us.. Officially


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Taking tents down shortly so can have one bigger wider room with a door that goes to the floor.. Probably 45"x 90" or so if we max this particular space


----------



## anzohaze (Oct 5, 2014)

I am looking at the diy leds but its kinda confusing for me but I just got to keep reading. Trying to learn I have read the diy led thread but everyone has thrown around so much and I literally no nothing about leds other then automotive leds. its confusing for me but oh well I wanna make 2 big panels to take place of my 1000 mh/hps as I fight heat like no other in my space. ..your shit looks good wish I could compare...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> I am looking at the diy leds but its kinda confusing for me but I just got to keep reading. Trying to learn I have read the diy led thread but everyone has thrown around so much and I literally no nothing about leds other then automotive leds. its confusing for me but oh well I wanna make 2 big panels to take place of my 1000 mh/hps as I fight heat like no other in my space. ..your shit looks good wish I could compare...


Petro is a genius at simplifying.. And a very humble friendly one at that.. Spark a convo he's always eager to engage especially with organic guys


----------



## anzohaze (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Petro is a genius at simplifying.. And a very humble friendly one at that.. Spark a convo he's always eager to engage especially with organic guys


 will do thanks for the advise friend


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Our first lime diesel viney pheno cutting above, 
Chernobyl x SLH (which is super silver haze x lemon skunk)

And some sweet grapey vortex that went purple but didn't foxtail this time


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Ch x SLH macro, mon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Gravy is turning a yellowish green purple thats as strange as its smell!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

Think i've settled on the eventual final design. Just at a stand still right now financially.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> will do thanks for the advise friend


Anytime, buddy


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Think i've settled on the eventual final design. Just at a stand still right now financially.


How shy brotha..

and what's the word of the design now!?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Correct name now forgive the confusion haha vortex not Chernobyl


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Bud on the right,
Closer up..

And
 
The bud on the left..
Should be a ride


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> How shy brotha..
> 
> and what's the word of the design now!?


I will try to draw it out. I want to incorporate two cobs and some 3w 660nm reds and maybe some blues but was thinking of going with the 5000k 70cri cobs for better efficiency so not sure if the blues are needed. All Bridgelux leds and Mean Well drivers. Cobs mounted on two Arctic Alpine 11 Plus flanked by two passive heatsinks on which i'll mount the 3w'tters with the heatsinks on top. Somewhat pricey option but would be small and efficient. Likely over 150 lumens per watt.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3268079
> Bud on the right,
> Closer up..View attachment 3268081
> 
> ...


Damn that is some beautiful looking stuff. Gotta love the fact that a water only soil mix and a cheap led panel can produce such top shelf product. I need me some of that...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

(Good Knowledge + good soil base) x good genetics = top shelf triches...
Add top shelf lighting and bigger pots, and higher yielding custom genetics..not to mention triple top shelf know how thanks to our friends here = history in the making


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn that is some beautiful looking stuff. Gotta love the fact that a water only soil mix and a cheap led panel can produce such top shelf product. I need me some of that...


Sending you a primo top from every girl not to mention something else to dive into.. A book, yea a book..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I will try to draw it out. I want to incorporate two cobs and some 3w 660nm reds and maybe some blues but was thinking of going with the 5000k 70cri cobs for better efficiency so not sure if the blues are needed. All Bridgelux leds and Mean Well drivers. Cobs mounted on two Arctic Alpine 11 Plus flanked by two passive heatsinks on which i'll mount the 3w'tters with the heatsinks on top. Somewhat pricey option but would be small and efficient. Likely over 150 lumens per watt.


YES. F&ck with petro you [email protected] with me. Jahhhh


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Sending you a primo top from every girl not to mention something else to dive into.. A book, yea a book..


Quickest reply in RIU history.. 1.89 seconds


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Sending you a primo top from every girl not to mention something else to dive into.. A book, yea a book..


Fuck i could really use something to read. Thats awesome.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> YES. F&ck with petro you [email protected] with me. Jahhhh


Draw it on paper and load a pic bro. I can order remaining things


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

TIGHT


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok. I will try to make a draft to scale here. May take a minute.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Draw it on paper and load a pic bro. I can order remaining things


Talking to myself by accident.. Trying to reply to you lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ok. I will try to make a draft to scale here. May take a minute.


Ok no prob bro sounds gd


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Shit be bubbling now..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Literally, lol


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

Stepping it up in that regard also...
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/261565875163?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Cabinet power!

Transplant time ..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Cabinet power!View attachment 3268090
> 
> Transplant time ..


Oh wow...is that the new lineup?! Who are they?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

Note the Seed shell stuck on the stem. What a cute girl


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Oh wow...is that the new lineup?! Who are they?


An IRS and or hazel.. 2x Tog .. 4 to 5 TGa mix, and a silver fox if very lucky..!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3268096
> Note the Seed shell stuck on the stem. What a cute girl


Love them at that stage!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro what are your thoughts, brotha?
> 
> *NWs *should be used from start (either clone or seed ) at high power,
> gradually decreasing to null ,after the first two weeks of 12/12 ...
> ...


Not sure how i feel about the whole spectrum thing. I feel its still very much up for debate.
Here is the spectral chart for the Vero 18 cob:
 
Compared to the Eye Blue metal halide which many swear by for flowering:
 
I feel that using lots of blue supplemented with reds may be the way to go.
Consider if you will this graph in relation to the two above:
 
Its quite an interesting subject. Look forward to hearing from you on this. Maybe some others can chime in as well.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Stepping it up in that regard also...
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/261565875163?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


BOSS


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Love them at that stage!


they so cute. even the morning glory and lettuces are cute


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 6, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Cabinet power!View attachment 3268090
> 
> Transplant time ..


Looks like a bean plant top left side.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like a bean plant top left side.


she's a climber alright bro, thats the morning glory, a multi purpose fruit of the gods in its own right..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Not sure how i feel about the whole spectrum thing. I feel its still very much up for debate.
> Here is the spectral chart for the Vero 18 cob:
> View attachment 3268156
> Compared to the Eye Blue metal halide which many swear by for flowering:
> ...


Will dive in and get back to you, bro


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

9 and a 1/2 week mark! made it! Jah Damn


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 6, 2014)

Man this diy light is all consuming. Can hardly wait to get all the parts here and put it together. Been dreaming of drivers and heat sinks for two weeks now...driving me f*ing nuts!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

not my best load, but its nassssty


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Man this diy light is all consuming. Can hardly wait to get all the parts here and put it together. Been dreaming of drivers and heat sinks for two weeks now...driving me f*ing nuts!!!


hahahah LMAOO heat sink nightmares


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 6, 2014)

Can hardly wait for the inspirational to arrive...lol
Here is my first design idea roughly sketched out.
 
Pretty compact but should be pretty powerful.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

See diamonds thread for update!

But for those who like gravy, here's our gravy haze we need to re veg.. She's a NASTY GIRL
 
STINKING UP MY NOSE


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3268975
> See diamonds thread for update!
> 
> But for those who like gravy, here's our gravy haze we need to re veg.. She's a NASTY GIRL
> ...


Beauty well done.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

Our viney Chernobyl x SLH pheno is über sticky


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Beauty well done.


Thanks a lot buddy, ill be watching ur stomper journal now that I noticed it.. It's on my list to grip next


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks a lot buddy, ill be watching ur stomper journal now that I noticed it.. It's on my list to grip next


They are just starting to get interesting too  Had some issues at first. But I think I'm through that for now.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Our bag seed, turned female beast, Just before the sacrifice..

And again, after her prelim trim ..
(One plant mained for 8 which turned 9)

Dinner for two, mon, herbalist style..

Ps. Water only for all 9.5 weeks.. No tea. 
(Just one top,dress with the same soil it grew in)

Dp, Serious 2nd round of organic supersoil .. 
Big up yoursèlf!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Mystery chernobyl bag bean, from DPs sack way back..

China led done earned a stripe or two this round..
Can hardly wait to cure!!!
and then for the DIY led and strain upgrade! 

Ahhhhh organic.. Bless you


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> They are just starting to get interesting too  Had some issues at first. But I think I'm through that for now.


Yea I hear gage gear likes light, we'll have to get our DIY led or 1000w rocking the stomper.. Might go for 5k puff too.. Then talisman, transformer, and Oak Tree. If they seem worth the extra 50 a pack. Clones subsidize tho. Haha.. You're coming up on your first smoke test of them soon?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

-This Chernobyl bag seed was a rookie main liners dream..These tops'll look REAL gnarly soon, hung to dry

- No point mainlining silver lemon skunk (slh) crosses though, imo.. They dang leafy and branchy enough.. I'd top and lst, she makes too many leaves after cutting, but by bending her she produces more bud.

-even the vortex I'd be tempted to top at the fourth node and lst.. It looks to be the smallest yielder but she took a shock and then some.. Not only a split trunk at the main node but a broken arm in veg, dang .. Looking at these vortex beans I don't see why I couldn't try 2 or 4 out, side by side. Trying both techniques


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 7, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Yea I hear gage gear likes light, we'll have to get our DIY led or 1000w rocking the stomper.. Might go for 5k puff too.. Then talisman, transformer, and Oak Tree. If they seem worth the extra 50 a pack. Clones subsidize tho. Haha.. You're coming up on your first smoke test of them soon?


I'll be grabbing a sample off of them when I harvest my Bodhi gear in about 2-3 weeks. My Bodhi plants hit 8 weeks today.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 7, 2014)

@Mr.Head nice to have you stop by...love the likes/messages ratio! Hahaha
And a fellow canuck too if im not mistaken?!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 7, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3269020
> Our bag seed, turned female beast, Just before the sacrifice..
> 
> And again, after her prelim trim ..
> ...


Love those shadows on the wall! 
I never toss out a bean cuz you just never know 'em til you grow 'em!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 7, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @Mr.Head nice to have you stop by...love the likes/messages ratio! Hahaha
> And a fellow canuck too if im not mistaken?!


Yup Canadian fo sho 

I try and stay out of the bullshit and let my plants talk for me


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Love those shadows on the wall!
> I never toss out a bean cuz you just never know 'em til you grow 'em!


Went to crop the photo.. Was like woah! Hold it up, sonny.. Petro needs these shadows in his life.. Too classic eh


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Lost the filter sleeve, it was producing fuzz.

Inline gone, wanted da space mon

T5s gone vertical, turning led so 2 remaining mamis can have a lil side by side, Streamline finish

Woooo looking real proper, for the time being, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Our remaining silver haze, lemon skunk, Chernobyl crosses:
 
Lime diesel (viney pheno) on the left
The rare Gravy pheno, on the right. 
Mm mm


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Lime deez semi close up


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Our gravy herb..Fading, with grace


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Let them fatten up for another 4 days or so, I think

Corners supplemented now, too...ya diiig?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 7, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Let them fatten up for another 4 days or so, I think
> 
> Corners supplemented now, too...ya diiig?View attachment 3269324


Looks great man! 
Still deciding on diy design...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 7, 2014)

Official Vortex tester...

Two bowls , bout 200 mg each..vortex gets its own pipe. It's quartz like, clean, and short.
Screen in. 

a real breeze on the scissors despite its resinous profile
And a breeze on the lungs. Like a short jog, easily ran, 

Soaring head high sweeps in. A thick band of ether tingles my skull. And face. It's clear thinking, continuous.. but I don't want to shift my position one inch. Typing easy, head turn, not worth it. Wow. This is incredibly strong. Somehow cleaner but more Stoney same time, it seems impossible to feel pain in neck or back.
Over riding pain signals? Have head tilted cant feel lactic acid build up..there, now I can move again.. That was awesome. Still soaring.

Chernobyl bk in retro spect, now..is kinda Like the side chick. Shes a looker, and sexy girl, but shes unpredictable.. And she does things your main girl wont.. 

she bites, just here and there, out of nowhere,
Even wrecks things, from joints to scissors and pipes, but she's so cute and fun in the sack, it keeps a brotha coming back


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 8, 2014)

Forgot to share this. Peep the chart at the bottom of the page. CEC chart, Page 40, teaming with microbes.
Big up the authors J lowenfels and w Lewis^*.. They break everything down .. Couple of humble wisemen


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 8, 2014)

And a single cell of bacteria, a bacterium, (under lab conditions) can produce 5 billion offspring in just 12 hours, if given enough food.^*

Wow. That's goin hard


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 8, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Forgot to share this. Peep the chart at the bottom of the page. CEC chart, Page 40, teaming with microbes.View attachment 3269793
> Big up the authors J lowenfels and w Lewis^*.. They break everything down .. Couple of humble wisemen


I gotta get me a copy of that book.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 8, 2014)

DonTes HAD A DREAM!!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 8, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3270190 DonTes HAD A DREAM!!


Interesting...


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2014)

F&[email protected] YA! Tm w Nutrients too


DonPetro said:


> I gotta get me a copy of that book.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3270190 DonTes HAD A DREAM!!


 
Where'd it all go!? Did I smoke it?! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2014)

Gonna have to test this chrnbyl bk, one more time ..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2014)

Home made 3 gallon pails, sanitized and sanded ..

these puppies sit in a 2nd puck-shaped pail whichl'll hold over a litre of over flow if need be. Should just need a fraction of that space..

There's a hole one inch up so a tilt will drain the over flow on the bottom pail. That water can go to the house plants. 

These will be the homes after beer cups. Got a couple 3gallon fabrics to rock side by side as well. Gotta get more


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's the near-non-amended.. 17L plastic pail root ball. Just our ewc, coco, humus dirt, and aeration.

 
This is the top since we was flipped over. Note the roots at 7 o'clock..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3270598
> Gonna have to test this chrnbyl bk, one more time ..


Killin me dawg! What i would do for that! Hell, what i would do for anything above "hemp grade"!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveCannabis (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking like some good frost in this thread. Nicely done in organics DonTesla, I am gonna look threw this thread later more forsure!
awesome work, hella frosty.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's a beer cup rootball with a little myco fungi sprinkled on it right before she gets up potted into our puck shaped, 3 gallon plastic pail.. She's looking good and full of life


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Killin me dawg! What i would do for that! Hell, what i would do for anything above "hemp grade"!!!


Man I'm working everyday on this stuff I wish u were here.. I'm doing my best though to set you up nice.. I been learning about curing, drying, and what temps fungus and mould and terpenes and canniboids reacts at.. 

Here's some sativa that will be coming your way..

Still has its prelim trim leaves on her for protection ..

And a closer up..for all our trich lovers around here hahah


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 10, 2014)

PeaceLoveCannabis said:


> Looking like some good frost in this thread. Nicely done in organics DonTesla, I am gonna look threw this thread later more forsure!
> awesome work, hella frosty.


Reespect PeaceLove, way to stop by!! All the way from Cali!? dope! and thanks for the props!!
We sure love our trichs too, and shit, once we get our 1200x zoom digital microscope we are gonna blow our minds.. Very exciting times, cannabis itself, what an art..
Here's a little frost shot of Petros bag seed..mystery Chernobyl, lil closer, just for you


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3271389
> Here's a beer cup rootball with a little myco fungi sprinkled on it right before she gets up potted into our puck shaped, 3 gallon plastic pail.. She's looking good and full of life


Thats where i left my mycos!!! Jk lol


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Man I'm working everyday on this stuff I wish u were here.. I'm doing my best though to set you up nice.. I been learning about curing, drying, and what temps fungus and mould and terpenes and canniboids reacts at..
> 
> Here's some sativa that will be coming your way..View attachment 3271392
> 
> ...


Love the fact that you have learned so much and have come so far in the past couple years. You have taught me alot also about life and myself and i love you for that dawg! I wish i was there too but can't wait til we link up again. It will be epic!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 10, 2014)

Chrnbyl xxx, jarred now.. still haven't tried it!

 
I used to re trim everything I ever got, now I barely trim.. All about the triches!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Love the fact that you have learned so much and have come so far in the past couple years. You have taught me alot also about life and myself and i love you for that dawg! I wish i was there too but can't wait til we link up again. It will be epic!


Speechless ha.
This macros for you bro. Wouldn't be where I am now without you!! And you know it!!! I'd be myco-less! Ch xxx


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3271483
> Chrnbyl xxx, jarred now.. still haven't tried it!
> 
> View attachment 3271484
> I used to re trim everything I ever got, now I barely trim.. All about the triches!


Is that a hollow stem i see?!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2014)

And wow...still haven't sampled those frost-laden flowers yet?!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

And by myco.. I Mean so much more! Big up bro, one love.. We Gwan reunite soon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Is that a hollow stem i see?!


Yes sharp eye ! What's that mean!? Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> And wow...still haven't sampled those frost-laden flowers yet?!


I have now, finally.. It was Grapey to the smell, sticky to the touch, and elusive on the tongue.. Effective on the brain, and easy on the body..just one small bowl so far, yet to try a j or heavy sesh


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Yes sharp eye ! What's that mean!? Lol


I have heard many breeders look for it in the selection process
*"the next criterion for elimination, borrowed from michael starks' marijuana potency, involves stem structure. large, hollow main stems are sought while pith-filled stems are eliminated. backed by years of observation, hollow stems do seem to facilitate THC production."*


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

I HAD NO IDEA!!! enlightening a brotha, my neeya


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I HAD NO IDEA!!! enlightening a brotha, my neeya


I do what i can.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

We create.
we destroy.
Goin hard tonight.. 
Blue Envies, black rum, and black gravy..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

Now where my fam and chicks at


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3271977
> We create.
> we destroy.
> Goin hard tonight..
> Blue Envies, black rum, and black gravy..


Wtf?! Why everything broken?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Wtf?! Why everything broken?


momentum, gravity, things like this,, hahahaha miss u bro


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

i was juggling torches and shardy objects it was pretty dope til i got too fancy hahahah


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3271977
> We create.
> we destroy.
> Goin hard tonight..
> Blue Envies, black rum, and black gravy..





DonTesla said:


> i was juggling torches and shardy objects it was pretty dope til i got too fancy hahahah


Thought it was unbreakable...?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3271977
> We create.
> we destroy.
> Goin hard tonight..
> Blue Envies, black rum, and black gravy..


framing this shit, son


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

that one IS

but it aint unLOSEable ahhahahaha where dit at hahahahah


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2014)

couple more transplants handled (SOMEHOW) while on envies.. used the 2.0.. the top half from one pail that was from a successful beast used as one .. and the bottom half used for another transplant so she sitting in an existing root network.. and another done in the 3.0 to see if its hot. if all goes well the rest get done tmrw. 

the one that got done two days ago is twice the size as her sisters .. quick to grow.. low base puck pots seem to be a good choice

petros up pot sched one to be messed with, word


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> couple more transplants handled (SOMEHOW) while on envies.. used the 2.0.. the top half from one pail that was from a successful beast used as one .. and the bottom half used for another transplant so she sitting in an existing root network.. and another done in the 3.0 to see if its hot. if all goes well the rest get done tmrw.
> 
> the one that got done two days ago is twice the size as her sisters .. quick to grow.. low base puck pots seem to be a good choice
> 
> petros up pot sched one to be messed with, word


Keepin it simple=less stress.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 12, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dps-ragamuffin-reggae-thread.847506/#post-10960867


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> framing this shit, son


Ahhh, yes...photography and hallucinogens...I almost forgot how like-minded we are. When you were on vaycay and i was watering the ladies i took a .98g dose of envy and i think it was the hardest i ever tripped. I was all alone and the weather was beautiful so i went walking around the city. I started taking random pictures of things and the images came alive like nothing i had ever seen before. I'd snap a pic then sit there bewildered by what i was seeing on the screen. Trees would sway, lights would flash...i was tripping. I would also trip out at how tripped out i was off such a small dose. What a feeling! Climbing higher and higher..."oh wait whats that grumbling in my gut? Oh shit i gotta shit", i thought! "But im who the fuck knows where and gotta make it back to my place." I honestly don't even really remember what happened after that besides stopping to clench a few times as i made a b rather an s-line for home. So with that said i can't wait to do it again! Hope you had a safe night bro.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2014)

oh bro, it is amazing how similar we be, i can stare at a phone image ("still" shot) until it becomes moving waves and a real ocean, like a time-space portal created by nothing except attention and intention. what is reality i wonder? everything has a vibration, all matter is actually moving, so we are actually seeing reality not illusions ahahaha.. my night was insane, and of course i survived without a scratch, wait thats a lie, hahahah but i survived


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 12, 2014)

Give you an idea here of what i'll be using for the base of the DIY project. 
 
Thinking of maybe strapping four of these units together. However, i still can't decide on whether or not i want to use the 3w diodes in conjunction with the cobs. Give me some feedback on what you think about that spectral info i posted a while back. That will help me decide.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)

Need. To smoke. Something....organic. And. Strong. And...soon....i hope. Damn...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Tesla got the reggae bangers on lock, check this one out:
so good it bad

"I BEEN WORKIN' ALL DAYYY
PASS ME DA BLUNT AND ROLLIN PAYYYYYYPER!!" -Ky Mani Marley


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Need. To smoke. Something....organic. And. Strong. And...soon....i hope. Damn...


WE DID IT! WE MADE IT!! ALL JARRED! CEPT for the 2 bottoms finishing


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

So now that im looking seems 3 out of 5 girls this round had hollow stems. The gravy, the lime deez, and mystery Chernobyl, above.

Below is some trimmings from the bottom of one of the SLH Ch crosses. They both look a bit purple and nearly identical at this stage .. It was easy to label them by smell though..the gravy REAKS


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3273644
> So now that im looking seems 3 out of 5 girls this round had hollow stems. The gravy, the lime deez, and mystery Chernobyl, above.
> 
> Below is some trimmings from the bottom of one of the SLH Ch crosses. They both look a bit purple and nearly identical at this stage .. It was easy to label them by smell though..the gravy REAKSView attachment 3273649


Mmmm...graaavvvyyy...


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 14, 2014)

Lookin killer @DonTesla!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3273644
> So now that im looking seems 3 out of 5 girls this round had hollow stems. The gravy, the lime deez, and mystery Chernobyl, above.
> 
> Below is some trimmings from the bottom of one of the SLH Ch crosses. They both look a bit purple and nearly identical at this stage .. It was easy to label them by smell though..the gravy REAKSView attachment 3273649


Never seen much purple last run. What would you attribute the purpling to...lower temps? Lack of potassium uptake? Genetics?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Not sure how i feel about the whole spectrum thing. I feel its still very much up for debate.
> Here is the spectral chart for the Vero 18 cob:
> View attachment 3268156
> Compared to the Eye Blue metal halide which many swear by for flowering:
> ...


this is a somewhat confusing subject since all charts seem NON UNIVERSAL and under-unified in my opinion, but let me type some notes from Rosenthals bible that we may find useful…

*plants exposed to pure blue light at 400-450nm (during peak dark period, when lights off) will continue to veg at night AND produce sex organs without needing to adjust timers at all. 

*an immediate shift to flowering sched (12/12) will NOT shock plants. (no need to stagger, according to Rosenthal)

*Flowering is localized, meaning if only a part of the plant is exposed a flower-inducing dark period, and the rest not, only the part under the reduced light regimen flowers.

*Red hues turn purple when roots are exposed to temps below 12*C, or 55*F

*Any interruption of the dark period, with light that contains the red 660nm spectrum returns the flowering hormone Pr back to its inactive state, Pfr.. this prevents flowering.

*Blue light at 400-450 nm also has inhibitory effect on flowering, but its effect is weaker than red light. stalks will get thicker and sex can show, usually 2 to 4 nodes from the top. Blue light can be created with led's and blue CFL's, and Rosenthals trials at the time of writing were experimenting with about 200w of blue light per 1000w, or 20%.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Never seen much purple last run. What would you attribute the purpling to...lower temps? Lack of potassium uptake? Genetics?


All 3 i think, bregrennn…
since the 2.0 provided less purpling. my basic soil had more fade and purp, ur 2.0 was a vibrant green when i cut her down. also those plants i took down all at once, something i wouldn't do again. i like to "pick no bud before it s ready" now, if i can. 

and yeah left the AC on all night several times. that gets her to about 17*C. AC is gone now tho. 

also cold water a couple times. it comes out cold from the RO machine, and sometimes i had so much going on i didn't have time to warm it up before leaving town. lol. 

and yeah some phenos of Chernobyl are known for blood red stems, bloodwreck pheno as well as the JTR pheno if i am not mistaken mon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

i just wonder about the reds, bro, you don't think we should have far reds AND deep reds? 


DonPetro said:


> Not sure how i feel about the whole spectrum thing. I feel its still very much up for debate.
> Here is the spectral chart for the Vero 18 cob:
> View attachment 3268156
> Compared to the Eye Blue metal halide which many swear by for flowering:
> ...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Not sure how i feel about the whole spectrum thing. I feel its still very much up for debate.
> Here is the spectral chart for the Vero 18 cob:
> View attachment 3268156
> Compared to the Eye Blue metal halide which many swear by for flowering:
> ...


also, why 5000K vs 3000K?

and why 660nm instead of 675nm? i see the peak is at 666nm

and how much more would it cost to have the 4 types of lights, vs just the 3

bare with me here, bro. just asking a Don what Gwan


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

24 hours away from the 11 week mark! WOW, mon. and yepp, we still got gravy bubbling nice. all buds are marked. some came off at 9.5 wk mark. others at 10. others at 10.5. and the rest in a day or two, maybe 3 or 4. GEAAA! jars gonna be a professional trophy, a true herbalist accomplishment.. hail these great times, RAS TA FARRRIIII


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DONT INHALE A BUNCH OF MYCO!!! IT'LL SWELL your THROAT UP MON! REAL BAD. LIKE you gotta spit in a cup all day, bad, hahaha sheeeeeit.. rocking the breaking bad mask from now on, worrrd


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Give you an idea here of what i'll be using for the base of the DIY project.
> View attachment 3272550
> Thinking of maybe strapping four of these units together. However, i still can't decide on whether or not i want to use the 3w diodes in conjunction with the cobs. Give me some feedback on what you think about that spectral info i posted a while back. That will help me decide.


lets use some 3Watters too! for sure!!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> also, why 5000K vs 3000K?
> 
> and why 660nm instead of 675nm? i see the peak is at 666nm
> 
> ...


Well from what i understand the 5000k operate more efficiently, thus producing more lumens per watt. If you remember, the Sour Diesel i ran in the cab was grown under 75% 5000k-6500k with 2700k making up 25% of the spectrum. I also only had the 2700k on the one side, further reducing the effectiveness. Therefore i was considering the 5000k along with the 660nm reds to create a full-term veg to harvest light.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> DONT INHALE A BUNCH OF MYCO!!! IT'LL SWELL your THROAT UP MON! REAL BAD. LIKE you gotta spit in a cup all day, bad, hahaha sheeeeeit.. rocking the breaking bad mask from now on, worrrd


I've learnt that lesson the hard way. Be safe dawg. When you making a road trip? Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> DONT INHALE A BUNCH OF MYCO!!! IT'LL SWELL your THROAT UP MON! REAL BAD. LIKE you gotta spit in a cup all day, bad, hahaha sheeeeeit.. rocking the breaking bad mask from now on, worrrd



LOL! You snorting lines of that stuff??


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

MANNNN!! MAY AS WELL HAVE! I DID LIKE 6 TRANSPLANTS, and was liberal with the myco.. did it in the room that had several fans, i must have inhaled a bunch of it. I'm eating raw coconut oil by the spoonful, and dabbling in herbal teas, i can't even blaze or swallow, y'all use a mask when playin wit myco?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I've learnt that lesson the hard way. Be safe dawg. When you making a road trip? Lol


what happened bro? with your myco experience.. and what'd you do to rid it? I'm drooling like a nut head, and spitting up yellow phlegm


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Not sure how i feel about the whole spectrum thing. I feel its still very much up for debate.
> Here is the spectral chart for the Vero 18 cob:
> View attachment 3268156
> Compared to the Eye Blue metal halide which many swear by for flowering:
> ...


w/ all due respect, mon, I still don't see why we shouldn't be using deep reds AND far reds. from my understanding they should take over during flower about halfway and let the deep reds fade. far reds also help initiate flowering faster, according to Rosenthal. what u think?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> what happened bro? with your myco experience.. and what'd you do to rid it? I'm drooling like a nut head, and spitting up yellow phlegm


road trip.. thinking around tuesday bro


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

taking the day off. just gonna chill in the garden and locate my natural remedies. doctor tmrw if need be..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> w/ all due respect, mon, I still don't see why we shouldn't be using deep reds AND far reds. from my understanding they should take over during flower about halfway and let the deep reds fade. far reds also help initiate flowering faster, according to Rosenthal. what u think?


Far reds also induce stretch. Especially in a warm environment.


DonTesla said:


> what happened bro? with your myco experience.. and what'd you do to rid it? I'm drooling like a nut head, and spitting up yellow phlegm


My experience was actually from the perlite. Fucked my lungs right up. Got infected and i needed meds and still use an inhaler from time to time.


DonTesla said:


> road trip.. thinking around tuesday bro


Better than not at all i guess. I should survive. Kinda shook over my bros dad dying this morning. No stress relief aint makin it any easier.


DonTesla said:


> taking the day off. just gonna chill in the garden and locate my natural remedies. doctor tmrw if need be..


Take care of yourself dawg.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> y'all use a mask when playin wit myco?


Always


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

@DonPetro, what'd u tell the doctor, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

if it makes you feel any better i aint smoking a damn thing… lol. but sorry to hear about that dawg, damn..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Better than not at all i guess. I should survive. Kinda shook over my bros dad dying this morning. No stress relief aint makin it any easier.


Sorry to hear that bro. If I could send some meds via pony express I certainly would


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro, what'd u tell the doctor, lol


Truth! Doctor/patient confidentiality brotha!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> if it makes you feel any better i aint smoking a damn thing… lol. but sorry to hear about that dawg, damn..


Thanks g.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

@DonPetro said "Far reds also induce stretch. Especially in a warm environment."
Hence the delay...If we implement at the half way point of flowering the plants are done stretching.

Also, temps are lower for the next ohhhh 7 months, doubt i even need AC til June, if ever again. bigger tent and more efficient heat sink led's = better temps


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro said "Far reds also induce stretch. Especially in a warm environment."
> Hence the delay...If we implement at the half way point of flowering the plants are done stretching.
> 
> Also, temps are lower for the next ohhhh 7 months, doubt i even need AC til June, if ever again. bigger tent and more efficient heat sink led's = better temps


Also bro another thing to consider is whether the heatsinks with the 3w 20mm stars is will be actively or passively cooled. Passive=less wiring and lower cost. Also, i havent come across a source for any far reds in my searching. Could be cuz i wasnt really looking though. This first build im looking to keep fairly simple but if you want to fund a bigger project then i'm open to that too. Electrical skills and knowledge pretty limited though.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Far reds also induce stretch. Especially in a warm environment.
> 
> My experience was actually from the perlite. Fucked my lungs right up. Got infected and i needed meds and still use an inhaler from time to time.
> 
> ...


damnit boy! you had to get all that and Still use an inhaler?! man looks like i need to get a mask! thanks GOD i randomly looked at this! and sorry to hear that Brother, by the Grace of JESUS CHRIST he is Living The Life! Having the best experience better than all of the best trips and spiritual moments combined!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 16, 2014)

cannakis said:


> damnit boy! you had to get all that and Still use an inhaler?! man looks like i need to get a mask! thanks GOD i randomly looked at this! and sorry to hear that Brother, by the Grace of JESUS CHRIST he is Living The Life! Having the best experience better than all of the best trips and spiritual moments combined!





st0wandgrow said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. If I could send some meds via pony express I certainly would


Thanks you guys. He'd been sick for a while so at least he can rest in peace now.
@cannakis there is some nice organic bud in this thread btw.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Thanks you guys. He'd been sick for a while so at least he can rest in peace now.
> @cannakis there is some nice organic bud in this thread btw.


Amen!
Awesome i will have to check it out!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

yea brother, we'll get to see you soon, man i can hardly wait.. Hard to absorb shock, but try not to let our bro's pop's physical passing shake you toooo much, even though thats easier said than done..what ones gotta do is try see it as he's levelling up. entering the next form..he'll still be around in spirit. Call me crazy but I'm feeling closer with my passed relatives even more than when they were alive.. every picture they're in it seems they're still alive.., every memory, every act of love..they still live thru those forms, and without the suffering.. one love to you boys... and the whole fam. its a good time to unite. next week we'll reunite, my word


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

and maaan, we gotta have a mad sesh.. i literally can't blaze. tmrw will be day 3


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

What fat indica leaves on this young beauty in a smart pot.. Gonna be some fun surprises this round.. literally. No labels on any plants.. just pure mystery.. Watch for ladies then watch them blossom.. And differentiate

Now that the 11 week sativa marathon was survived (somehow) next round will be über organized.. probably half 5k puff from gage green (7wk strain) and half widow crosses. And mayyybe some gravy too, just one. If we can re veg her rare unique a$$. Sure could use a gravy mommy, right?

But until then, we're gonna be more random then ever.. This here, is the Wolfs oldschool Heirlooms, and variety pack round.. Gonna be a good time.. Just wish I could have a blast from one of these four beautiful tinted jars... Sitting here.. Staring at me. Ha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 16, 2014)

What a difference a few days can make.. Germinated same time, the one on the right got transplanted 3 days sooner. Petros right, It pays to up-pot aggressively. Look at all that extra growth. She's very happy.

Side note..from now on all transplants get done on the Same day, with myco, and a mask.. kapeesh Tessie? Ya mon, kapeesh..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I have since simplified my approach when it comes to vegging. I would go 10-14 days in the beer cup or large seed flat with the lighting at 18/6. After that i would go straight to a 3 gallon for another 14-21 days at 18/6 at which point i would top at the 5th node, LST and switch to 16/8 for another 7-10 days.
> Then switch to 14/10 for another week before transplanting to the final pot. Veg for another week at 14/10 before making the flip to flower.


Tesla's (Petro-inspired) even simpler up pot schedule..

-2 weeks to germinate / grow in beer cup @ 18/6 (starter mix)
-Up pot into 3 galloz (supersoil)
-Then 2.5 weeks @ 18/6
-Now top, LST, and Switch to 14/10
-Then 2 weeks of veg (@ 14/10)
-Then Final transplant (use mask)
-Then 1 more week in the final pot/tote (@ 14/10)
-Then flip to 12/12 (or 10/14), and do an alfafa tea
Total: 7.5 weeks.

(Sea of green/cloning technique: still deciding)

This way 3 full weeks of 14/10 sexing should eliminate all males before flowering, and eliminate the the need for a 16/8 regiment too.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3274975
> What a difference a few days can make.. Germinated same time, the one on the right got transplanted 3 days sooner. Petros right, It pays to up-pot aggressively. Look at all that extra growth. She's very happy.
> 
> Side note..from now on all transplants get done on the Same day, with myco, and a mask.. kapeesh Tessie? Ya mon, kapeesh..


Lookin good but dang...should have at least labelled the Heirlooms lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> yea brother, we'll get to see you soon, man i can hardly wait.. Hard to absorb shock, but try not to let our bro's pop's physical passing shake you toooo much, even though thats easier said than done..what ones gotta do is try see it as he's levelling up. entering the next form..he'll still be around in spirit. Call me crazy but I'm feeling closer with my passed relatives even more than when they were alive.. every picture they're in it seems they're still alive.., every memory, every act of love..they still live thru those forms, and without the suffering.. one love to you boys... and the whole fam. its a good time to unite. next week we'll reunite, my word


Can hardly wait man...you have no idea. Then maybe i can actually sleep at night.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3274972
> What fat indica leaves on this young beauty in a smart pot.. Gonna be some fun surprises this round.. literally. No labels on any plants.. just pure mystery.. Watch for ladies then watch them blossom.. And differentiate
> 
> Now that the 11 week sativa marathon was survived (somehow) next round will be über organized.. probably half 5k puff from gage green (7wk strain) and half widow crosses. And mayyybe some gravy too, just one. If we can re veg her rare unique a$$. Sure could use a gravy mommy, right?
> ...


Are the SLH seeds all gone now? That 'gravy' pheno is damn nice! One of my all-time favs. Was it a SLH/Chernobyl cross? I can't remember. I still got a few of the bag seeds from that nice Lemon Haze with the crazy resin profile...maybe there is a gravy pheno in there.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Are the SLH seeds all gone now? That 'gravy' pheno is damn nice! One of my all-time favs. Was it a SLH/Chernobyl cross? I can't remember. I still got a few of the bag seeds from that nice Lemon Haze with the crazy resin profile...maybe there is a gravy pheno in there.


yea the gravy is SLCh bro and we got a lot of seeds left my man!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Lookin good but dang...should have at least labelled the Heirlooms lol.


lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Can hardly wait man...you have no idea. Then maybe i can actually sleep at night.


totally know what you mean. felt like a lifetime in bed last night.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> yea the gravy is SLCh bro and we got a lot of seeds left my man!


Nice!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

SLCh, week 11.. 4th and final round of trimming..Finito, alas! Bulbs be fat, and starting to go milky, finally..
 
Lime deez cures cheezayyyy


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

Gravyyyyyy, week 11, finito!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

What's up with girl, my veteran growers? She gnarly


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> lol.





DonPetro said:


> Lookin good but dang...should have at least labelled the Heirlooms lol.


I think we know enough about their growth structure and looks they will be evident! Anything really unique we can always re veg and make a mother! Bit more fun this way, gonna be even more attentive.. Next time I will tho! hahaha.. Hoping we have a 9lb hammer in there! Gonna need some more females to fill the new bigger room though, which starts tmrw. Any requests? Looking to do at least 6 females and I only got a coed class of 9 ATM..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

@DonPetro yo broo, you got any 3 gallon smart pots over there? I could use about 8 of them.. We Gonna need them in exactly 2 weeks.. Just for a few weeks


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro yo broo, you got any 3 gallon smart pots over there? I could use about 8 of them.. We Gonna need them in exactly 2 weeks.. Just for a few weeks


Shit no i don't. I only have the one 3gal that i have herbs in.


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275252
> Gravyyyyyy, week 11, finito!
> View attachment 3275253


Damn, that looks nice! How do you plan on doing this next round...mainlined? Topped and trained? LST?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275255
> What's up with girl, my veteran growers? She gnarly


My guess is that is one of the Heirlooms...they can be picky bitches. What soil is she in? I would just coax her along being careful not to over-water. She should come around in time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275255
> What's up with girl, my veteran growers? She gnarly


Is that from seed or a clone?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

Doctor tesla has arrived...Au natural, bay bay


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that from seed or a clone?


Seed my friend... From seed


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> My guess is that is one of the Heirlooms...they can be picky bitches. What soil is she in? I would just coax her along being careful not to over-water. She should come around in time.


The new batch we made together, shall we call it the 3.0 and what ur working on, shall we call that the 4.0


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Seed my friend... From seed


I have a few fugly seedlings going on right now too.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

Well bubba is a low yielder, wouldn't main that again, divides the energy too much.

SLCh is too leafy to mainline imo and reacts too well to LST, much like her sister SLH..

That being said, I'm leaning to LST as my preferred method but am willing to make exceptions..

Also if I main more in the future I will trim the larf as to focus energy up stem.

That being said, mainlining is more for cabinet growers with height restrictions, and medical guys with plant-count restrictions, and for those big boys who got all the time in the world..

I don't really think its worth the extra veg time and training sessions unless you have your whole system, genetics included, dialed in, including your space, light, and soil..

So for now I foresee a full round of top+LST my man! To me, Seems like a single snip, (just one topping) and proper lst'ing can provide several tops (offshoots) with less stress.. Maining for 8 requires 3 rounds of topping, a total of 7 snips, and therefore, fair bit more time. Time is money mang.. Can't be running out of organic again and again! noo way son! Not us..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> My guess is that is one of the Heirlooms...they can be picky bitches. What soil is she in? I would just coax her along being careful not to over-water. She should come around in time.


Ok brotha will do.. This soil moisture meter is helping improve my water game ... Interesting how it can be so moist down low and so dry up top.. We really gotta get started with companion crops.. Was that pathabbi with little sprouts on top? What're those puppies called, mon..or what else is good


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

Funny


st0wandgrow said:


> I have a few fugly seedlings going on right now too.


Funny.. Same soil as her cousins, and they doing fine. And even weirder is she has nice bottom leaves. But ima love her regardless.. She still beautiful, despite her fugliness lol


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Ok brotha will do.. This soil moisture meter is helping improve my water game ... Interesting how it can be so moist down low and so dry up top.. We really gotta get started with companion crops.. Was that pathabbi with little sprouts on top? What're those puppies called, mon..or what else is good


Thats white clover he has and im all over that shit.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> The new batch we made together, shall we call it the 3.0 and what ur working on, shall we call that the 4.0


I have a recycled and reammended batch from way back. About 2yrs old now.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I have a recycled and reammended batch from way back. About 2yrs old now.


Haven't grown anything in it yet...just sittin there smelling like earth.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)

And i also prefer a topping and LST as opposed to mainlining. Good call.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> yea brother, we'll get to see you soon, man i can hardly wait.. Hard to absorb shock, but try not to let our bro's pop's physical passing shake you toooo much, even though thats easier said than done..what ones gotta do is try see it as he's levelling up. entering the next form..he'll still be around in spirit. Call me crazy but I'm feeling closer with my passed relatives even more than when they were alive.. every picture they're in it seems they're still alive.., every memory, every act of love..they still live thru those forms, and without the suffering.. one love to you boys... and the whole fam. its a good time to unite. next week we'll reunite, my word


Amen! Just a physical passing. The spiritual world is Very Real and Constant.!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

Ill take high grade organic "larf" any day over no larf.. A lot of these nuggets represent great sessions. Still, I would trim the bottom a bit more in the future a bit before flower. Nuggets are the gravy, the longer ones be the lime deez


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

S.L.Ch antlers


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2014)

Will the gravy re veg without any big leaves!?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Thats white clover he has and im all over that shit.


Can u buy that anywhere or do I have seeds? Ie do u have seeds lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275722
> Will the gravy re veg without any big leaves!?
> View attachment 3275723


I think you'll be fine, I had 3 leaves total on my first reveg. and fewer nuggies


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275722
> Will the gravy re veg without any big leaves!?
> View attachment 3275723


It should go in time. Just give her plenty of light and maybe a mild brew of WC/BSM/alfalfa. You will see alot of distorted, single fingered leaves at first before it gets established.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275716
> Ill take high grade organic "larf" any day over no larf.. A lot of these nuggets represent great sessions. Still, I would trim the bottom a bit more in the future a bit before flower. Nuggets are the gravy, the longer ones be the lime deez


You don't even wanna know what i would do for that right now...


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Can u buy that anywhere or do I have seeds? Ie do u have seeds lol


Im including them in my spring seed order.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I think we know enough about their growth structure and looks they will be evident! Anything really unique we can always re veg and make a mother! Bit more fun this way, gonna be even more attentive.. Next time I will tho! hahaha.. Hoping we have a 9lb hammer in there! Gonna need some more females to fill the new bigger room though, which starts tmrw. Any requests? Looking to do at least 6 females and I only got a coed class of 9 ATM..


Do you reveg always or clone? Because I would like to switch alot of these but don't want to lose any mothers if I can't reveg.?


----------



## cannakis (Oct 18, 2014)

These look so amazing!!! [ want some. Heirloom? What are your heirlooms?


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275238
> SLCh, week 11.. 4th and final round of trimming..Finito, alas! Bulbs be fat, and starting to go milky, finally..
> View attachment 3275247
> Lime deez cures cheezayyyy


----------



## cannakis (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3274972
> What fat indica leaves on this young beauty in a smart pot.. Gonna be some fun surprises this round.. literally. No labels on any plants.. just pure mystery.. Watch for ladies then watch them blossom.. And differentiate
> 
> Now that the 11 week sativa marathon was survived (somehow) next round will be über organized.. probably half 5k puff from gage green (7wk strain) and half widow crosses. And mayyybe some gravy too, just one. If we can re veg her rare unique a$$. Sure could use a gravy mommy, right?
> ...


haha that sucks! i hate when you cant blaze! hopefully you are better now.?


----------



## cannakis (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> yea the gravy is SLCh bro and we got a lot of seeds left my man!


send me some seeds!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

@DonTesla is in possession of some old school genetics passed down through the ranks. Before the time of FrankenWeed. Some wonderful names in the mix such as I.R.S., Hazel and Silver Fox Fur Coat.


----------



## King Blunt (Oct 18, 2014)

Been following your guys' threads for a hot minute, just been lurking a lot lately lol. But I gotta say guys you can fuggin grow. Props Dons! I'm also really intintrigued bout the heirlooms. Do you guys know anything about their origins or any specific growth traits? I'm from an area that has a few old skool strains that are kept locked up between old friends an their kids, some of the best smoke I've had in a long while. Anyways, keep up the bomb organics guys. I'll def stick around an post more from now on too


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I think you'll be fine, I had 3 leaves total on my first reveg. and fewer nuggies


Realllly hey. Awesome man, Gtknow!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3275719
> S.L.Ch antlers


I said the same thing to Mo, but you should have that bad boy mounted and hang it over the fire place. Fuck the deer antlers when you've got that.

What a great conversation piece that would be when guests come over! lol


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

Check this out:
http://www.ledsupply.com/led-heatsinks/makersled-heatsink-kit


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone have experience with high CBD strains?
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/chimera/CBDLullaby.html


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 18, 2014)

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=KepCVP-7E-zuigLDu4DwBA&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iu6lJJbJs_M&ved=0CDQQtwIwBQ&usg=AFQjCNEG9D7XH708vNYNzdWGVAjQ39tnOg


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

cannakis said:


> haha that sucks! i hate when you cant blaze! hopefully you are better now.?


5 days no hoots, unheard of in my fam. minus birth .. From age six on tho, 30 seconds was the record ! Smaaaashes it, tesla did..almost Better tho.. Yes, thank you..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

King Blunt said:


> Been following your guys' threads for a hot minute, just been lurking a lot lately lol. But I gotta say guys you can fuggin grow. Props Dons! I'm also really intintrigued bout the heirlooms. Do you guys know anything about their origins or any specific growth traits? I'm from an area that has a few old skool strains that are kept locked up between old friends an their kids, some of the best smoke I've had in a long while. Anyways, keep up the bomb organics guys. I'll def stick around an post more from now on too


Reeeeeespect bro, much reeeeeespect... Feel free to chime in, Alwayys..
As for the origins, much remains guarded..two true OGs, one of them being blood, were gifted with the ability to.. well one was a specialist in his own right, the other, his protoge became what other OGs have described as "a genius who pioneered unique strains that could succeed in specific climates and higher latitudes .. Each a genius in their own rights, they created many of the names and strains of these unique heirlooms.. Some of which are hilariously simple, minimally creative yet still descriptive.. Others profoundly commanding much respect, like the silver fox fur coat, a strain so coated, she be renown for raining and pouring trich's, with just a flick of the finger. Of course, their original parents are hard to find out about, as those secrets along with some others.. Well, there's a time for everything, we don't argue with wisdom too much, we just wait, practice, and refine our own ways til the day they share the next layer.. I was told I will have some secrets passed down to me soon enough tho.. Perhaps that will include details about their early work. At least I hope.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=KepCVP-7E-zuigLDu4DwBA&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iu6lJJbJs_M&ved=0CDQQtwIwBQ&usg=AFQjCNEG9D7XH708vNYNzdWGVAjQ39tnOg


T.o.led and f.o.leds... Sup now!?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Anyone have experience with high CBD strains?
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/chimera/CBDLullaby.html


You fackin [email protected] Looking for a next level strain just for pain relief and sleeping, aren't you... Man ima call u OneSteptro instead of DonPetro, always a step ahead in that mental realm.. My man! (This guys on MY TEEEAM, ya mon!)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.ledsupply.com/led-heatsinks/makersled-heatsink-kit


Goin looonnnng..nice!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I said the same thing to Mo, but you should have that bad boy mounted and hang it over the fire place. Fuck the deer antlers when you've got that.
> 
> What a great conversation piece that would be when guests come over! lol


Hahahaha that'd be so dope. Embedded into a clay deer head with three eyes..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

cannakis said:


> send me some seeds!


What a wild range of phenos this strain has! But the fact we landed gravy twice in a row, awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwesommmmeee mon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

"it tore the skin right from me lip, but i heard a pro say proceeeed, so i proceeded to take a sip…" DT Riddle de la semaine


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

cannakis said:


> Do you reveg always or clone? Because I would like to switch alot of these but don't want to lose any mothers if I can't reveg.?


for sure hey. kudos for being so good to your mothers…us, we be popping vigourous F1 beans mostly, a bag seed or two per round, and then the heirlooms have been..unveiled... alas…

just on a mish to find our mothers. we be pretty cut throat, tbh. our gravy here our first mother in long time, i foresee a hundred+ clones coming off her once re veg'd, over time. Petro gonna treat this girl like a blood child..i know it. guess one could say we after really really unique smoke. we not the average "kush" guys.. though growing the 11 and 16 week sativas be a challenge, we don't burn out! allowing us to grind 7 days a week, from 7 am (petro) to almost 7 am (Telsa) ahahha. overlapping nice, organic Ven diagram monnnnn.. 

we look to find a couple more insane keepers in the months/years to come though for sure..
just a couple quick examples, petro took over a room once, took the herd from like 66 to 6 or something. then our first round together in a while, (here) we went from 38 babies to 8 females.
respect!
big up to da greenthumbs


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla is in possession of some old school genetics passed down through the ranks. Before the time of FrankenWeed. Some wonderful names in the mix such as I.R.S., Hazel and Silver Fox Fur Coat.


DP aka d'OneStep-tro don't lie. I even been known to keep em in a sage and rice filled safe! in a fridge, underground, protected by lions and snakes… and voodoo spirits.. tread lightly.. as Heisenberg said.. haa jk. Regulated temps, sealed, within darkness, with rice, a MUST tho..
Frozen = decades of viability
fridge = years


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

sh!t son..
62" now vs the ol' 13"….
BIG up to the Macedonian Mage for the free cord


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

On a much,


much,


muuuuuuch more serious note...







Don "OrangeFox" Tesla: "THAT'S IT Kodiaaaaaaak...Where's my grease-fix/ foot-Long at!? .. I swear to Mary, I have a grizzly soup recipe so mean it'll-oh..There it is. Sorry bro. One love. Lol"


Rastaaaaaaaaaa FARM-myyyyy (worm)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2014)

This is what done lead to the mayhem last week..minus the alcohol..lol
Pawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtluuuuuuuuuuuuck! Like for real, pot luck..

Yess...can u spot the organic jay i rolled among them Reggie millers? Look for an arrow pinner! It was the strongest despite its size. Made us cough, from expansion, not harshness..

For dessert, we had chocolate covered almond envies with sunflower seeds, fat and life changing, EVERY time... Even ol kodiak got mashed up from eating chicken nuggets fried in the same pan the chocolate was melted muhahahahahaha..

Ohh!! til I see Don Juan One Steptro!!!!!!! This picture kills me too dawg! Especially our frosty ones.. The bittersweet agony! Right!? Contemplating some herb burning even though I may pay dearly.. Probably worth the hospital tho...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

Lime deez (otr) is no longer limey or diesely.. It has gone pure cheesey..cheddar cheese.. So now we got Chedda Sativa and Pure Grave inna dee house mon.. In the infamous words of Damian Marley, "Wellll.....ALRIGHT!"


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

I......

CANNOT, BELIEVE...

HOW HIGH...

I..

JUST GOT.

NO, LIKE, 

REALLY.....

I should take 5 days off every week and every girl should admit she's b…woah woah wait wait wait... Cancel that first part. Felt like a month


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

No Kraken,
But Im Crackin
a Jar of ..
Organic Rhymes,
Or Can it: times,
The generation where..
Flush be a swear…

YEOOO!
....when it comes to _their_ _Fair Heir, Mare_ Jaaaaaane….the NAME'S DON TESSIE..
'n' thanks to me Pops, Big Pet, plus some, UH! the GAAME's STRONG YES WE..

……..Connoisseurs o' _*quality*_, is _*all it be*_, so yo, dem LAMES NAH STRESS WE..
*……...Lose foo's* like _*shoes*, _at the *door*, *for*, yooo…. their WAY'S ALLL MESSY.."

-DonT, @ 4;20


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> You fackin [email protected] Looking for a next level strain just for pain relief and sleeping, aren't you... Man ima call u OneSteptro instead of DonPetro, always a step ahead in that mental realm.. My man! (This guys on MY TEEEAM, ya mon!)


I be hurtin man no lie. Yo, always love waking up in the morning and reading your posts after a day off. Kills me everytime! Always sets the tone for the first puff of the day...too bad i been out since...can't remember. Sheit!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> On a much,
> 
> 
> much,
> ...


That is a beautiful fox. Lol
Grizzly soup recipe...hahaha
Good one!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I......
> 
> CANNOT, BELIEVE...
> 
> ...


Looking forward to my moment of clarity. No joke.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> That is a beautiful fox. Lol
> Grizzly soup recipe...hahaha
> Good one!


why, THANK YOU BROTHAAAAA!!!!!

Thats what happens when me nah shave, mon..

OMG I didn't know u were 100% out. U are in for a GOOOOOD SURPRISE muhahahahah
just working on the day, having sched conflict.
But don't worry…finding a way..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I be hurtin man no lie. Yo, always love waking up in the morning and reading your posts after a day off. Kills me everytime! Always sets the tone for the first puff of the day...too bad i been out since...can't remember. Sheit!


You should go visit KalTire today!! BUN ONE!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Anyone have experience with high CBD strains?
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/chimera/CBDLullaby.html



Yes. What's up?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

Yea


DonTesla said:


> why, THANK YOU BROTHAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> Thats what happens when me nah shave, mon..
> 
> ...


 For sometime now...frustrating. Yes, please find a way! Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> You should go visit KalTire today!! BUN ONE!!


Heard he been sick, in and out of hospital. Shit is kinda hectic here...people dying and shit, family in town, working, etc.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes. What's up?


Are they effective in making edibles and such or is the CBD lost in the process?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

Remember, don't judge a bud by it ugliness...
Love how they get frozen in time like this..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Heard he been sick, in and out of hospital. Shit is kinda hectic here...people dying and shit, family in town, working, etc.


!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Are they effective in making edibles and such or is the CBD lost in the process?


Super effective as edibles, decarbed or not. Any auto immune disease, migraines, etc. can't recommend it enough. Everyone should have one in their garden IMO


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3276833 Remember, don't judge a bud by it ugliness...
> Love how they get frozen in time like this..
> 
> View attachment 3276834


Ugly?! Thats beautiful!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Super effective as edibles, decarbed or not. Any auto immune disease, migraines, etc. can't recommend it enough. Everyone should have one in their garden IMO


Great! I guess i gotta do some more research and find the right flavour.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

DANG, 
I LOVE YOU GUYS


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ugly?! Thats beautiful!


WOAH DID I SAY UGLY? I MEANT TO SAY GNARRRLY, BRA!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> What a wild range of phenos this strain has! But the fact we landed gravy twice in a row, awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwesommmmeee mon


i bet! I Am going to just start flowering and pick thebest babes and reveg them to be mommas. Hopefully I think I will get a few mashed potatoes and gravy!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

cannakis said:


> i bet! I Am going to just start flowering and pick thebest babes and reveg them to be mommas. Hopefully I think I will get a few mashed potatoes and gravy!


hahahaha, i hope so too mon

only thing is, its more like pure gravy, no potatoes.. ahhaha 

like smelling the bottom of a restaurants potent gravy warming chamber


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

Pass the gravy, please!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> hahahaha, i hope so too mon
> 
> only thing is, its more like pure gravy, no potatoes.. ahhaha
> 
> like smelling the bottom of a restaurants potent gravy warming chamber


haha damn is that what it actually smells like?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

cannakis said:


> haha damn is that what it actually smells like?


No joke. Its such a unique terpene profile. Rotten chicken gravy with a hint of Nag Champa. Almost made me gag once when i cracked open a jar of cured nugs.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

hahhahaha oh man, can the Don "One Step"Petro explain smells like no other.. he aint lying


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

i just smoked a pinner of the grave 4.0 (bottom) fresh from cure, pre-"dry"..okay?

point is.. i passed out for like, 5 mins. even drooled on myself.

my word. kodiak a witness…oh man.

how awesome is that?

Purple Gravy (a la bottom) more potent than the Black Gravy? (top)? noooo wayyy

my tolerance is right virgin agin tho.. never been lifted like that Vortex flight last night in a long minute.

I better bring a wheelchair when I come see you bro hahaha


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2014)

Pass the vortex, please!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> No joke. Its such a unique terpene profile. Rotten chicken gravy with a hint of Nag Champa. Almost made me gag once when i cracked open a jar of cured nugs.


hahaha! i like it!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

So, What did you invent today bro? Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

-Smoked vortex b.gum bowl today with good buddy
-one tiny nugget each
-Craziest, funny, honest, fluid conversations unravelled
-intense hyper threading and elevated speech patterns
-seemed to have better memory and sense of humour
-getting another wave of liftoff..seems consistent trait
-Continues to be a str8n to tinkle with..
-seems to pull only positive, but not all positive, aspects of old highs back, ie last wknd zooms

- can only imagine DonPetro and i's reunion
-Might have to recmmnd 2 cut/smell gravy, smoke this first


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Pass the vortex, please!


Didn't see this?! Hahahahak niiiiiiiiiiiiice. Triple like nice, mon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Super effective as edibles, decarbed or not. Any auto immune disease, migraines, etc. can't recommend it enough. Everyone should have one in their garden IMO


This humble guy, jus chillin on the next next hidden level like its nothin'
Like yep no big deal, all in a days work..
Is this Sparta? dropping jewels, son


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

The Dons Latest Round, Terpene Summary

1. Chernobyl xxx bagseed = Grape Zambuca sativa
-Grapey, fruity, slightly diesely, with Zambuca taste on unlit green j

2. Super Silver Hz x lem sk x Chrnbyl = Aged Cheddar Sativa (with a side of musky lime diesel)

3. S.S.Hz x LS x Ch = Rotten Chicken Gravy Sativa (with nag champa hints)

4. bubba Chernobyl = Grape Dirt Kush
-Earthy with sweet hints ..grape again the closest fruit for me

@DonPetro


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

Tell me how da ash looks, mon!
Your Bagseed ash here @DonPetro ch xxx



Ro only .. Btw I wanna test these locations Ro waters


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

what type of reds are in this china led bro?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> what type of reds are in this china led bro?


I can't even remember...i think 660's and 730's.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> So, What did you invent today bro? Lol


Trying to conjure up some sleep. Got none tonight...feel like shit!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Trying to conjure up some sleep. Got none tonight...feel like shit!


You got a lot going on, but half the time you unveil crazy shit anyway.. So just buggin haha


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> You got a lot going on, but half the time you unveil crazy shit anyway.. So just buggin haha


Having trouble with the pic...gotta link to the original?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

A Gravy Claw Trap


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3277306
> A Gravy Claw Trap
> 
> View attachment 3277308


Damn that shit looks amazing, bro! I need me some of that. Lovin the colors this round.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3277306
> A Gravy Claw Trap
> 
> View attachment 3277308


Yo! What sup with your piece?! Hit me up!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yo! What sup with your piece?! Hit me up!


Piece less! ATM. need to get some new glass for sure. giving the quartz pipe and the glow in the dark hitter to McLone, for breaking his black glass haha (and yes i na mean, of course)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn that shit looks amazing, bro! I need me some of that. Lovin the colors this round.


Shit son, She said she needs her some slick white boi, told her I AINT WHITE!! so that means YOU, so its mutual.. y'all gwan get down.. i'll set it all up (muhahaha)


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

I cant get that pic to come through un-pixelated...sorry dawg.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

This the best i could come up with.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Shit son, She said she needs her some slick white boi, told her I AINT WHITE!! so that means YOU, so its mutual.. y'all gwan get down.. i'll set it all up (muhahaha)


I think i can handle her...bring 'er on!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> View attachment 3277640
> This the best i could come up with.


Whaaaaaat the ....day yam. 

Uhh,...

Sold


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

Ha @DonPetro gave ol Kodiak this speech on the big speakers and it was dope.
(This latest joke is best if you Have your computer/phone read it to you aloud..)

Hello Neo. My name is Torpheus. And this is the matrix garden of the Dons.

Take the yellow pill, and chemical vitamin c will induce health benefits and you will carry on like nothing happened. You will not remember our talk. It will become nothing but a faded dream.

However..

Take this bic, and set of small scissors, and Smoke the purple white orange green furry pill, and you will enter the Dons Matrix. You will see truth. You will be a new man, unable to revert back to old paradigms that allowed previously delineating forces that have been imiting your existence to only this so called basic, Third Dimension. This simple, 5 Sensual Dominated Plane. You may drool, may even pass out for a second or more, but when you wake up, you will be aware, ready for anything.


(Vortex bubba)


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> My name is T'Orpheus .. And this is the matrix garden of the Dons..
> 
> Take the yellow pill, and chemical vitamin c will induce health benefits and you will carry on like nothing happened..
> 
> ...


The color of that bud makes me really excited and frustrated at the same time...strange feeling.
"So long as one feeds on food from unhealthy soil, the spirit will lack the stamina to free itself from the prison of the body." - Rudolf Steiner


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> The color of that bud makes me really excited and frustrated at the same time...strange feeling.
> "So long as one feeds on food from unhealthy soil, the spirit will lack the stamina to free itself from the prison of the body." - Rudolf Steiner


woaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh. I like that, the prison of the body..exactly what I'm talking about, EXACTLY


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

The absolute, absolute, absolute earliest i can leave is after work Wednesday at 9pm now. But i am willing to do it. I am willing to literally drop everything else. You saw the destruction I can do haha. I can't wait much longer, either. Like shit son, this has to be torture for a Don

Especially for the one Don carving out so much Gawd Dayyam Progression. Thats pyschhoo.. I'm going crazy just empathizing, the reality is so extreme. Just you F***ing wait BOY!!! DAYM!!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> woaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh. I like that, the prison of the body..exactly what I'm talking about, EXACTLY


Thought you'd feel that one.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> The absolute, absolute, absolute earliest i can leave is after work Wednesday at 9pm now. But i am willing to do it. I am willing to literally drop everything else. You saw the destruction I can do haha. I can't wait much longer, either. Like shit son, this has to be torture for a Don
> 
> Especially for the one Don carving out so much Gawd Dayyam Progression. Thats pyschhoo.. I'm going crazy just empathizing, the reality is so extreme. Just you F***ing wait BOY!!! DAYM!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Thought you'd feel that one.


Your avatar gets sicker, the more you know about Giraffes, and their spiritual meanings.. its fitting son, you scouring the skies, wait til i bring you whats at ground level, you long necked beast


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3277725
> 
> View attachment 3277726


Arrgghhh! That sweet lookin...!
What did you dip that stem in?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Arrgghhh! That sweet lookin...!
> What did you dip that stem in?


Hahahaha looks bloody, I know. All naturell tho bruv, jus our steez.

*yeah i think the act of cutting it itself, dyed it somehow.. what a mad purple stem she done stemmed from @DonPetro


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2014)

Forgot to mention...the b+c be away for a week.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

shit son! Duty calls, then


DonPetro said:


> Forgot to mention...the b+c be away for a week.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

heirloom spat out a straight set, jahhh.. 
think the night time air pressure, pre-photograph misting, and almost too much air movement was the issue.
also, got a couple reeky stems! one smells like that classic, real old school stank, another like some old school biker kush
got my four fav's marked.
thyroid swelling down, tonsils back to normal size, lung infection gone already. mother nature provided some fast results, no doc needed, so building a new room today. kissing the 40x40" tents good bye. 

got reflective durafoam, plywood and 45 studs.. get deals plus have another project too so its cool.

building wood framed, reflective foam panels that can screw together, so it can change size and uses (studio, insulated porta potty, etc. 4x4ft or 4x8ft by adding 2 extra panels. gonna have a 3/4" plywood floor and 3/8 plywood roof, plus studs every 2 feet inside, so can mount fans, cameras, thermometers, even shelves, anywhere and everywhere easily. will paint them flat white, and walls will be reflective other wise. ceiling will be able to have hook screws and things embedded easily. will be 7 feet high so easy to walk in. 
takes us from 11.25 sq ft x 2 (22.5 total) to 32 sq ft (4x8'). increases our size nicely but also, simplicity, utility, rigidity, and will allow plants to ROLLLL OUT!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

Sounds awesome. You gonna be done by tomorrow though? Lol Not sure how much longer i can hang on. Don't want to spend a dime on anymore garbage but its getting close to that point.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3277725
> 
> View attachment 3277726


Man, cant stop looking at that bud. It just LOOKS potent!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3277306
> A Gravy Claw Trap
> 
> View attachment 3277308


haha i love the claw trap


----------



## cannakis (Oct 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Shit son, She said she needs her some slick white boi, told her I AINT WHITE!! so that means YOU, so its mutual.. y'all gwan get down.. i'll set it all up (muhahaha)


hahaha i was wondering that...?!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Whaaaaaat the ....day yam.
> 
> Uhh,...
> 
> Sold


haha did you really pay for that avatar?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Sounds awesome. You gonna be done by tomorrow though? Lol Not sure how much longer i can hang on. Don't want to spend a dime on anymore garbage but its getting close to that point.


Be done by today. Got help. Can't be taking two days to build a room when we have 8 princesses. Gimme 8 hours. Minimal cuts was the idea..if i had one more foot of height we wouldnt need to make a single cut. paint the white next week. You'll see. Have faith bruv haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

cannakis said:


> haha did you really pay for that avatar?


I stole a 'free' flask that ill give the Petro for making it for me. Lmao. I have a matching flask and now we have matching avatars muhahaha. Thanks local liquor store security guard.. I even told him, I shouldn't take this, here, you take it, he's like no no, just this once, you take it.. Im like here i cant, he's like no i insist!! Hahaha, we'll..Alright!
To the captain in us all...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

cannakis said:


> haha i love the claw trap


Aren't they perrrrty,mon, love the curing/drying process.. It's like destiny unfolding.. Time lapse style. Reminds me of this insane Salvia trip I took once. Paper thin Razor Blades miles long fall from the sky, slicing me frozen alive somehow, ... Became a pepsi logo, on a canvas banner flapping in the wind, on a semi that blows by at 100km, all wearing the perfect colours so i was just a blue white and red spec on the canvas..'twas me destiny mon...Mind blowing. Imagine being an organic bud, now, and the journey, time lapsed, from DNA containing seed to consciously clawing your way to inhalation and vapour... sheeit dawwg


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Man, cant stop looking at that bud. It just LOOKS potent!


Another candidate for a frameable blow up, I knowwwww!! Agh fallin behind in that department now.. But not worried


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

A master of words you be...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Wife not too happy haha


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3278235 View attachment 3278237 View attachment 3278238
> Wife not too happy haha


When did you get married?!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> When did you get married?!


Jus married to the game, bruh.. Got chu again!!!!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like you might be a bit behind schedule. Get to work!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Passive air at night, Drill holes in floor? Could even mesh under neath, Hmm.
Either way nice to have such natural, hand made, sanded additions to the Dons Garden.. Sanding floor ATM 
 
Can you imagine once I paint it?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like you might be a bit behind schedule. Get to work!


8 solid hours between now and 430 am we got this np lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Gonna pop up quick..but first.. Sanding EVERYTHING


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Don Studio Floors gonna play with Mary first...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Safe to have sex on too, she suhhhmooooooooooth


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

Going. F×cking. Crazy. Can't. Sit. Still.
Would love to be helping you. In a rut mentally. Alot of stress lately. Need an outlet. Raging on the inside trying to keep my shit together.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

Keep looking at the thyme and rosemary i've dried wondering if it would get me lifted...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Taaaaaaaking care of bizzzzness, everyday

I could eat ribs off these boards and lick em clean! Think I might! Hahahahah


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Keep looking at the thyme and rosemary i've dried wondering if it would get me lifted...


Haha oh man, breathe petro brotha breathe.. Meditations the key. I'd have left if not for tomorrow's importance


----------



## cannakis (Oct 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I stole a 'free' flask that ill give the Petro for making it for me. Lmao. I have a matching flask and now we have matching avatars muhahaha. Thanks local liquor store security guard.. I even told him, I shouldn't take this, here, you take it, he's like no no, just this once, you take it.. Im like here i cant, he's like no i insist!! Hahaha, we'll..Alright!
> To the captain in us all...


haha!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Keep looking at the thyme and rosemary i've dried wondering if it would get me lifted...


I hate that! I feel for you! That is the worst that's why you should Always have something! Thank GOD I haven't ran out in a long time.!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Gotta say f*ck the world, I'm groing six! I'm thaaa Petrooo


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2014)

Sheet chya, look at all that ceiling surface area to screw into. 32 sq ft. Sure beats 11sq ft of tarp


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2014)

Fuck just had the craziest dream before waking up from indigestion...the one night i could finally sleep. #×[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

Eagle Gravy. This batch is nothing but eagle gravy. It makes you soar where you've never before.. Right through Turkey Heaven and beyond. a chance to see what happens to a turkey who live and die right.. They become eagles and soar over a million families eating turkey..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

Tell me bout dat dream mon u can delete it I delete msgs one every hundred or soso


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 22, 2014)

Had you and a bunch of friends arrive. Partying in the basement, outside. Tigro was there...i said "is that my boy?!" He comes over and says "what am i? Your son?!" I laugh and say "you'll always be my boy cuz you're the man!" Then there was an attempted break in or some shit like that and i went storming up to the front door ready to smash some fucker. No one. Went out side. Started asking party goers if they had seen anyone. Can't remember much else. 
Crazy thing is i wake up and look at my phone. Gotta a text telling me about an attempted home invasion on a buddy of mine the other night.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 22, 2014)

I never blaze in the middle of the night but fuck i would do back to backs right now. Heart burn/indigestion. Can't stop burping. No pepto or even lemon juice or fuck all. Gotta work in the morning of course. Know any home remedies? Its killin me.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I never blaze in the middle of the night but fuck i would do back to backs right now. Heart burn/indigestion. Can't stop burping. No pepto or even lemon juice or fuck all. Gotta work in the morning of course. Know any home remedies? Its killin me.


Dam bro, uhh.. Need alkalinity and better angle prop pillows up sleep slightly sitting. Deep diaphragmic breaths x30 and a green drink. 

Also use TFT.. hold neck n chest with left hand and tap top of head with right hand. Channels chi for restoration ..

Also, use amber or black tourmaline if you have. Hold on neck stomach chest..amazing results with eye of tiger especially polished wand shaped rocks..

Also can increase metabolism if you say f$ck it.. you can do some jumping jacks then massage stomach very lightly ..

Try (tricky) to Not mix proteins with starches the stomach acids neutralize eachmother


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Had you and a bunch of friends arrive. Partying in the basement, outside. Tigro was there...i said "is that my boy?!" He comes over and says "what am i? Your son?!" I laugh and say "you'll always be my boy cuz you're the man!" Then there was an attempted break in or some shit like that and i went storming up to the front door ready to smash some fucker. No one. Went out side. Started asking party goers if they had seen anyone. Can't remember much else.
> Crazy thing is i wake up and look at my phone. Gotta a text telling me about an attempted home invasion on a buddy of mine the other night.


Woaaaa tapped right in dawg. You ain't human, you consciousness son.. Saliva showed you that you giant pool cue haha. Classic dream minus that!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

Almost done
Curtain can hang there til the pocket door arrives

So nice to be able to walk in the garden


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

Puttin my Blood sweat piss and saliva into this.. Princesses made it back into their new home jusssst in time for lights out. Nice to be able to do four plants wide instead of just the 3. And soo much room to spare. Ahhhhh. Could sleep in there


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

Side note:
Topped the first and tallest girl she was mashin up the even canopy


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3278597 Almost done
> Curtain can hang there til the pocket door arrives
> 
> So nice to be able to walk in the garden


Lookin clean. Gotta love that Durafoam. You gonna clone that top?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I never blaze in the middle of the night but fuck i would do back to backs right now. Heart burn/indigestion. Can't stop burping. No pepto or even lemon juice or fuck all. Gotta work in the morning of course. Know any home remedies? Its killin me.


I get heartburn/reflux any time I eat tomato sauces. Apple cider vinegar does the trick for me every time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3278597 Almost done
> Curtain can hang there til the pocket door arrives
> 
> So nice to be able to walk in the garden


Fuckin eh DT! Nice work brotha!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

REESPECT, STOW!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Lookin clean. Gotta love that Durafoam. You gonna clone that top?


I couldn't bare myself to clone it, it was the best smell I've smelled in years. had to keep smelling it, and smelling it, and smelling it. best aroma therapy in a long time, minus the grave of course.

What i need is more 3 gallon pots, preferably ones i don't gotta make from scratch lol. 

i think its almost time for another set of seeds and beer cups now. the second I'm back from our reunion


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 22, 2014)

Can hardly wait...and thats a huge understatement!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I couldn't bare myself to clone it, it was the best smell I've smelled in years. had to keep smelling it, and smelling it, and smelling it. best aroma therapy in a long time, minus the grave of course.
> 
> What i need is more 3 gallon pots, preferably ones i don't gotta make from scratch lol.
> 
> i think its almost time for another set of seeds and beer cups now. the second I'm back from our reunion


How's it going?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

great. just got in. got 3 new strains tonight .. heirlooms . 

not only did we get a super serious sativa hash plant, we also got one of the most renown strains from back in the day, the almighty "big 4 ouncer"…

but to top all this off, we got our hands on a few glorious seeds that no one else is gonna have.. the classic Hard to Say

hahaha, now its on


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2014)

and just sobering up to the point of safe driving .. see you for lunch!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> and just sobering up to the point of safe driving .. see you for lunch!


Ha, yea ok. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

and by lunch i mean my lunch time, not yours. lol. i eat breaky between noon and 4, lunch between 6 and 10, and supper at like 1am to 5am.. couldn't leave all these wires and styrofoam balls all over entire room, nor the worms dry, (and outside), and i had to shower too this morning after stepping in a pile of soft margarine. 

what'd you do for breaky? ohhh smushed margarine into every crevice of my foot, what about you?

so then i go to shower, its broken. next thing you know i had to replace the shower curtain and taps. 
no problem at all. dollarama a decent chain.

now,
clothes buried in a suitcase under a million things (remember the wifey mad pic after takedown ?) yea.

so i might have to buy clothes or borrow some. haha. anyways, its a great day. i don't have a spare tire tho. 
so im gonna try get a car real quick. 

whats a couple hurdles to a quick fox? 

nothin'.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> So i guess im grabbin some garbage then cuz i cant take much more if this. Fuck. Thought you had everything straightened out.


if you wanna be a foo, gotta do what chu gotta do


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

i just went 5 days with it in front of my nose, unable to eat, or swallow, filling up mason jars by the litre, don't forget the power of the mind bro, whats another few hours. jesus


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

u want me to forget a million things? this isn't a ten minute drive


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

shit sorry bro. i forgot i was superman. i'll be right there hahaha


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea your right dawg. Dont take it personal.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

i know its frustrating. but i wanna make up for it PROPERLY, not sloppily. leaving plants dusty, unprofessional, leaving things under managed, un integral .. survived the tornado of the den ill survive all this. I'm almost there. remember we don't know what we don't know, not all things have even been communicated. but it will be epic. just don't rush it too much. enjoy this last day


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

and i did take it personal, you're my right hand man, i need you militant and strong, in control of the frustrations.. otherwise we have a situation. you make marijuana, marijuana doesn't make you. I'm sure you have THC in your body still .. channel the last of it out. prepare for a whole new wave of euphoria. its gonna be strong. we may just have to up the moisture content a tiny bit though to maximize the experience. and an experience, it WILL BE


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

of a LIFETIME. find the hottest escort in the city too. woah woah woah i should filter that out. we'll go to the bar. I mean, we'll get a bottle. something with a cork


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

but yea bro, be glad its even happening. so much adversity bro. crazy. gotta appreciate the pain, to REALLY appreciate the good times. you stronger than you know, BOY!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

you didn't even say anything about the big heirloom acquisition / announcement. you better not be sour grapes when i arrive on scene. I'm expecting a a blissful reunion


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

seriously though, i just got my life back in more ways than one, prepare for a party by night, and go / live all out by day mentality!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> but yea bro, be glad its even happening. so much adversity bro. crazy. gotta appreciate the pain, to REALLY appreciate the good times. you stronger than you know, BOY!!!



Words of wisdom right there. If not for the down times in life we would not have the capacity to appreciate the good!

A RIU member by the name of Canndo posted something one time in the halucinatory substances section that registered with me. Paraphrasing here, but he said something to the effect of.... The process of scoring a bag of weed, or a hit of acid is a high all in itself. The waiting, the planning, the anticipation, the excitement all lends itself to the high that you will experience once you actually spark up.

May your buzz be a blissful one fellas!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Had to heat sink these holes around each pot before jetting bro as to not leave princesses hungry for air down low. Design flaw in my double pails, but corrected now. Think it's about gtg now. Hard to leave them alone


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3279361
> Had to heat sink these holes around each pot before jetting bro as to not leave princesses hungry for air down low. Design flaw in my double pails, but corrected now. Think it's about gtg now. Hard to leave them alone


What did you use to make those holes?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

nothin but 2 joints,
forrrr my breakfiss,
swear to god, play hard,
this sheet so hectic,
but i love it.
not much above it
got a jar for my bruv it
contain one strain 2 strain, 3 strain, Fo'
Tessie swept and vac yo he even mop tha flo'
grab the flasks, then hit the do'
even denying a threesome,
to blaze wit the bro


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> What did you use to make those holes?


nice, hey..simple karate chop, fox stab technique.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Candle flame shows good direction of air flow of co2 rich 'worm farm air'


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Had to lock something down before leaving..
 
That's right.. The gravy.
Future "goat smothered gravy".
"12 gauge gravy".
Now with her own cfl's..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Doing final inspection, found this tiny white bug on heirlooms latest set 

Hopefully she dinner for this girl..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 23, 2014)

Aphid. Squish it.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Dead. Lady bug traversing each leaf, underneath too.


DonPetro said:


> Aphid. Squish it.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Dry Frassed the two air pots at half strength. Will do a.f.tea upon return


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2014)

Your present..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope those water droplets are on the OUTSIDE of the jar?! Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3279423
> Candle flame shows good direction of air flow of co2 rich 'worm farm air'


Them girls seem to be growing pretty quick. Look nice and healthy too.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 24, 2014)

An update would be REAL nice!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

Survivor of the slushy midnight spin outs, mon!! Took me almost 20 hours! Deadly deadly deadly times.. thank god for me massive amount of piss to warm da tires, mon. on dry ground! bout to blast off!! JAH JAH!! Even got a new pipskee, she a real clean


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

Found a Chernobyl XXX bagseed!! and ya mon, she mature!

(side note, lights raised!! beast mode entered despite vaycay, yaaaa mon! )

*now for some serious heirloom germin' and a mad sesh of mixing/mellowing 2 new batches of soil, including the Dons Food Grade Supersoil.. for our high CBD strain which will ultimately make balm and canna caps. perhaps butter too..

But FIRST, one MASSIVE clean bowl, DonPetro Style, and perhaps a nap thats NOT in a vehicle haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3279361
> Had to heat sink these holes around each pot before jetting bro as to not leave princesses hungry for air down low. Design flaw in my double pails, but corrected now. Think it's about gtg now. Hard to leave them alone


Growth has exploded on some of the pailed girls since these holes were made. I think the extra gas exchanges are biggin' up da ladies real nice! Now, what seeds to germ.. choices on hand include:

-Vortex BK (no ceiling but lower yielding)
-SLCh (read: gravy pheno potential)
-BK Ch (frosty but low yielding)
-_The Rev's_ Blak Forrest (like 9 month sativa haha)
-Chernobyl XXX Bagseed (meaty pheno)
-SLX (SuperSilverHaze x Lemon Skunk x ???)

Heirlooms to choose from: aka the OG RareLooms
-Hard 2 Say
-Big 4 Ouncer
-Hashplant
-E-One (a cola-dominant, OG fav)

Any thoughts, bregrens & bredgina's?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I hope those water droplets are on the OUTSIDE of the jar?! Lol


Nah worries mon! I was misting da lettuce! Here's to the next chapter..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

Hit me wit dat magickal formula one more time, dawg!

3G-EWC
6G-Humus 
Then 5G coir and 4G aeration?
or 4G aeration and 5G coir?
(plus the super magick of course)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

Wondering how the Don's gravy would come through if crossed with Gage Greens closest Golden Goat strain, the Golden Gage, which is a Joseph OG Sativa dominant hybrid mon..

heres its write up.. early potential names include the Golden Gravy, Smothered Goat, and 12 Guage Gravy. any feedback is as always, more than welcome

"In this Golden Age of Gage, let us fill our bowls with happiness, health, harmony, and buds of Golden Gage. This super resinous flower is a sativa dominant cross between Joseph and the clone-only Golden Goat. This herb packs a punch. Take tokes of Golden Gage and envision infinite possibilities within the human mind. This brightening herb will keep you lifted and conscious with creative thoughts
Our Golden Goat mom comes straight out of Colorado and we have been blessed to work with the cut. Her seedlings pack on good weight and golden frost throughout flower. The Golden Gage smells of zesty lemons and sour OG with a trace of spice and haze. Crystalline trichomes cover every surface. Some phenotypes can tolerate more mold issues outside as well. Every phenotype is uniquely pungent and delivers the sativa high that keeps the energy going throughout the day.
Transform your world with creative thoughts and a toke of the Golden Gage. Manifest better herb, better communities, better relationships, and a better self. The essence of Gage begins with giving our very best to others."
GG HempDepot

the gravy already knocks me out, i could only imagine it crossed with another heavy hitter..
Their White Funk is also calling me.. its a cross between their SourDieselX and White Kush.
Pass that clean, mean, Funky Grave, boi… dayyamn this year is gonna be busy experimenting

We might need one of our Colorado homies to come through with a pure goat somehow!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 28, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hit me wit dat magickal formula one more time, dawg!
> 
> 3G-EWC
> 6G-Humus
> ...


6 gal humus based soil
4 gal coir
4 gal perlite
3 gal WC
1 gal steer manure


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

After some vigorous F1 hybrids that pack potency and good yield, plus have some flavour..
note to self: Morning Flight, Flight 813, and Flying Hammer from GG are F1's


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> 6 gal humus based soil
> 4 gal coir
> 4 gal perlite
> 3 gal WC
> 1 gal steer manure


AHHH! 4 and 4, of course, SIMPLE yet effectively potent

can't be forgetting about the ol horsey contributions


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

Topped girl (top right) is rebounding nicely.. Meanwhile this one (bottom right) took off perhaps from being in a choice co2 rich spot or maybe the myco took off..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

Satiiiivaaaa... 

And her counterpart.. Indiiiiica


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 28, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> After some vigorous F1 hybrids that pack potency and good yield, plus have some flavour..
> note to self: Morning Flight, Flight 813, and Flying Hammer from GG are F1's


They must have made a new drop cuz i done never heard of those. Ima have to check em out and i was just there the other day too!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 28, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3282686
> Topped girl (top right) is rebounding nicely.. Meanwhile this one (bottom right) took off perhaps from being in a choice co2 rich spot or maybe the myco took off..


Bottom right...yes!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> They must have made a new drop cuz i done never heard of those. Ima have to check em out and i was just there the other day too!


Their GG website has like 7 grand worth of choice genetics, bro..muchMore than HD carries! Didn't realize either


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Bottom right...yes!


Beastin', hey?! That was right after watering she a real happy girl.. I'm thinking of topping her as soon as she's got a 4 inch clone up high.. Another day or two. Gonna start a nice little frass tea too, half strength ..activated. And knock 2 hours off the day. I'm not convinced of the fast flip yet despite rosenthal's stance. The Dons rock they own stances na mean.. And all they bring to the potlucks, is gravy. Soupa Gravy


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] i love Mary Jane.. this next run gone be WILD


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Growth has exploded on some of the pailed girls since these holes were made. I think the extra gas exchanges are biggin' up da ladies real nice! Now, what seeds to germ.. choices on hand include:
> 
> -Vortex BK (no ceiling but lower yielding)
> -SLCh (read: gravy pheno potential)
> ...


I say go with half Black Forrest and half of the fastest flowering strain you got. That way you can have a perpetual by way of nature(flowering time) instead of keeping a mom(s). Also, i would consider acquiring some more BF depending on the quality and perhaps some more longer flowering sativa doms. I would check out Hemp Depot and look at Beanhoarder for some great f1's and Malberry for some exotic landrace African sativas.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 30, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I say go with half Black Forrest and half of the fastest flowering strain you got. That way you can have a perpetual by way of nature(flowering time) instead of keeping a mom(s). Also, i would consider acquiring some more BF depending on the quality and perhaps some more longer flowering sativa doms. I would check out Hemp Depot and look at Beanhoarder for some great f1's and Malberry for some exotic landrace African sativas.


SHAT SON, that might be Hard To Say hahaha

BUT YO

FOUUURRRR TIMES THIS GRAVY's KNOCKED ME OUT

PLEASE PLEAASE GIMME A SMOKE REPORT BRO
THIS WEEK bro instead of next month
hahahaa
I NEEED IT

Survived a small gravy sesh today.. Very nice, since I couldn't afford the nap time lol

The key is to smoke less than a quarter gram and get moving, other wise it's Gravy-Quil time


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2014)

Call it a cheat day..lol, I'm chalking it up as 'extra inspiration' .. its Vortex Gate Night..

Painful to chop this nug up... Almost .. Doesn't get too much prettier


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 31, 2014)

I will try to get a smoke report up tonight. On a side note, i believe i have settled on a design for the diy project. I really want to get those cobs and the other active heatsink. I think i should grab the two passive heatsinks first though. Just don't have the scrilla right now. Need two of these: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/190709689287?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
You are gonna like the design i think. May be a little rough being in the prototype stage but going to add some nice touches. So once i get the two passive heat sinks and the other active heat sink i can start assembling it. Attach the lights after. Should be fun but damn i just wanna build it right NOW!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2014)

Doin it up Like a boss, bro.. Don't stoppa! On a side note this batch is alive and a thriving mon..
Food web be bubbling over


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2014)

Re getting your smoke report a month early.. JAH JAH!!! Can't wait..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2014)

Yo, check what we brung, 
It'll, Expand your mind,
Neck and thee lung
Clean like winter run
Mean like Splinter, mon


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2014)

It'll leave you,
Lifted, 
Realizing you're,
Gifted,
again, quickly,
Uplifted,
Through the bullsh.t..
It Sifted


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 31, 2014)

Smoke Report
StrainDonTesla 's Super Lemon Haze × Chernobyl
Appearance: slightly leafy, very coated with crystal, purple tinge to bud
Texture: dry, easy to break, slightly greasy, good overall crumble
Smell: like its Toonie Tuesday and im the first ma'fucka in line
Taste: slight piney/lemony kick on first burn, earthy overall
Effect: very mellow onset, cleansing feeling in lungs, clear and creative thought processes, soaring after 5-7 minutes, numbness in brow region, wanting to do something but mind is taking over the body
Overall: 8/10


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Smoke Report
> StrainDonTesla 's Super Lemon Haze × Chernobyl
> Appearance: slightly leafy, very coated with crystal, purple tinge to bud
> Texture: dry, easy to break, slightly greasy, good overall crumble
> ...


Hahahahahahaha first mufucka in line

Only one bowl?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

My amsterdam beauty busting lyrics with my boy the Ganja Cowboy


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

-Garden looking better and mo primo .. princesses (and potential heirloom fathers) still on 16 8 for another day, then on to the 14 10 for final sexing and prep for flip..you think the babies will mind being on 14 10 only? the new wave starts today if we like..

-btw, WC+BSM tea inna da morn…gonna add Frass one hour before pullin' bubbler.

-have about 20 gal of 4 way base mix recycled from last time. it was inoculated one time, mon, one time. it done survived some reddish leaching fyi

***
-think its a good home for one of the new amendment cans? i could pull 2 gal out or measure 18 1 gal pots ha. i can't see these 5 gal pails being only 5 of these little smart pots.. thats just crazy mon. i think they might be like 3 litres mayyyybe 4

tell me what cha think bra


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> -Garden looking better and mo primo .. princesses still on 16 8 for another day, then on to the 14 10..you think the babies will mind being on 14 10 only? the new wave starts today if we like..
> 
> -btw, WC+BSM tea inna da morn…gonna add Frass one hour before pullin' bubbler.
> 
> ...


You could just add the amendments straight to the 20 gallons of recycled mix or cut it back a few gallons. But i would use the high power mix. You will also want some source of manure; either plenty of worm castings and/or grab a bag of steer manure.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> You could just add the amendments straight to the 20 gallons of recycled mix or cut it back a few gallons. But i would use the high power mix. You will also want some source of manure; either plenty of worm castings and/or grab a bag of steer manure.


yes, yes, yes.
yes.
yesss, yes mon,
lets see, castin's, I'm a bit shy on the 3 gals, i prob got 1.5 our own, so i was gonna add some more in a couple weeks..of our own, avoid da store mon. what chu think?
i still got horse manure tho, dawg. no lie, i want an ideal batch, one time, furry n alive. 
warm, moist and dark, naw mean? yyyepppp you do don't cha

so i'll pull a couple gal's out and put the Dons Vampire Blend into action. i'll save the Rasta Batch for when we get another tote and some of that humus dirt, which i couldn't find today BOOOOOMBACLOT!!
but i was in a rush and them doors was locked like nun draws. s'all G tho bro cause something dawned on a Don.. was wondering where on earth could i build a big earthworm farm and keep it warm.. then poof it hit me.. it could be anywhere. so i started picturing' custom bed frame with pull out worm farm drawer underneath. half storage half slithering kingdom
mon, what chu know about dat? I'm tired of laying so low. girl be like, what the heck is that sound, baby, i be like, shh my kingdom be slithering', they matin'.

lol. anyywayyys, girls get to try everywhere but the bed haha thats jus a Don rule yo, sheet everybody know dat, they don't call me Johnny Gushemgoooda for nothin hahahah

for real tho, what about the babies being born under 14 10 tell me one time One Steptro, you think they down? could keep it at 16 8


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

this one for u bro, peep the vid.
albo and you alike: inna ya own world, pon your own levels, your own style.. zonin'
ill dump all dem tracks on the muffin thread once a month don't worry, this thread need da good vibes too


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Smoke Report
> StrainDonTesla 's Super Lemon Haze × Chernobyl
> Appearance: slightly leafy, very coated with crystal, purple tinge to bud
> Texture: dry, easy to break, slightly greasy, good overall crumble
> ...


Hahaha, Similar experience here bro, well said. Hits me about At the 3 to 4 minute mark tho but I'm usin.. Well here, you might laugh but its f-ck-n awesome 
Torchy's blue flame Cherrie's hoots quickly and cleanly
fully and completely
and you taste more crystal I find, my favourite. 
Time for a wash, pipe, you had epic day gyal
Made it to November, congrats!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

what you smoke today mon? purple headache? i think not


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

Had a bit of larfy goodness this morning. Very good.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

Rhizospheres inoculated .. forgot the frass lol. on to another tea i see.. u watch that albo vid? i was about THAT lifted. Need us a pic one day of the Dons gardening in the clouds, with gravy clouds coming from the gardening cloud, just a bubbling like a willy wonka chimney. Maybe a smoke out with Don Stowy, Don Mohi' and all our good bredgrens from the beastin' threads here


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> yes, yes, yes.
> yes.
> yesss, yes mon,
> lets see, castin's, I'm a bit shy on the 3 gals, i prob got 1.5 our own, so i was gonna add some more in a couple weeks..of our own, avoid da store mon. what chu think?
> ...


They will live. Might be a little more nodal spacing is all.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

YEOO
no bat, man, here, that homeboy is guano,
Mon, its a Don take ova Gwaan
enter my cave 'n', peep them stems, son dem hollow
grab a chair rate there yo prepare, for a, yo,
.. true Sativa haven, like when you look Stow or @DonPetro up, and just find "Tough Axe to Follow" yup
Bro, Jus the,
essence of havin gravy in your presence'll
clarify the blessings and many testings
as fam trees rise, yo, yes to,
since thy entrance as peasants,
to ripe type status
pyschoactive, badass,
pure
beautiful lessons
the consistent discipline,
plus
sexual symbiosis,
centuries of synergy, the resonance, too primo
Man, Tes, again, yes, moppin' up, off the top, wit voice box, or not, from any F*in residence
and for free, not a drop, of that gwap, for he got, nah need fi dem presidents
just passion, yo
this evidence


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

How the re-veg going?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> How the re-veg going?


Didn't cut root ball yet. It's moist and alive tho, done innoculated her special a$$


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Didn't cut root ball yet. It's moist and alive tho, done innoculated her special a$$


Cutting the rootball isn't necessary if you are up-potting to a big enough container. Rather, you could score it but this whole topic is debatable so...


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

I would likely just top-dress the re-veg and leave it in the same container.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

Birds eye update (post watering)


Little ones got some new training wheels mon


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I would likely just top-dress the re-veg and leave it in the same container.


I like. Some original amped up vamp blend be kickin. Meanwhile, here the original tplant vs the last one who stayed in beer cup til few days ago
 
Scioliosis, little doggy! Scioliosis !


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

And then there was zeolite added to the DonVamp Blend


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

Lookin good man!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

I need these...
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1543705943.html


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

Smoke a bowl,
Moisten batch, mix like mad, by any means
Work til clumpy aggregates form that fall apart with ease, cover, moisten dat now, boom,
raise off ground put in warm part of room

Lil grease of the elbow, rocky road, now we mellow..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

Me 2 and 3 mon!!!!!!


DonPetro said:


> I need these...
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1543705943.html


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

Just wait til flowering.. And til mamas are set up at buddies. Oh man. And the new genetics. Here's some lighting refinements since this gonna be an addictive round full of surprises. New shades on the get list
Couple more notches she gonna click together perfect


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Smoke a bowl,
> Moisten batch, mix like mad, by any means
> Work til clumpy aggregates form that fall apart with ease, cover, moisten dat now, boom,
> raise off ground put in warm part of room
> ...


No lids for your totes?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> No lids for your totes?


thats your lidless tote aint it? lol. so i made a burlap lid haha.

after a couple 25 gal totes for mixing the next round of 18 gal tho yea lids sound good


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2014)

Revised one time flow baptized no
lie, bro, guy, human LST, why i think this the birth of a new thread,
too many offshoot lines risin' i's done packed the rhizosphere's of my head,
word, strictly organic, boy you know i smoke her on the stead,
your boy close to my pipe like a pick sticks close to a fro on the bred',
or the bic sticks close and coasts thru cream on bald head,
no joke no coke no preacher yo, but to reach this lev' a brev',
had to focus, shed sweat, smear a tear, wait, even bled
escalator ties, wit the guys, no surprise, simply said,
We jus starting, nufff said, simply said, the right foot, like my pops, simply lead,
and now, yo, psychoactive spiders coerce
preying upon the fresh verse,
stuck up in the web, like tampons in a purse,
no hearse never mind time to rehearse its pedal to the metal for better and worse,
look back in a minute, crack the time capsule scope the mummified lines wrapped up in it, ancient words, like the hieroglyphic rivers I can see while on earths, magical fungus amazing what happens when you let go, traverse and submerse,
without a fear of the non ability to reimburse let alone lack of reverse, or lack of access to a nurse,
word son, words..
sheet these raps were pre-seeded in the supersoil of the head,
but only got germed once baked like French Bread
From clouds of grape sativa spread like ashes of the dead,
But careful of that envy, spread up on that bread,
Just ask my brave rave Lioness, probably changed her head,
Peace, One love, and beauty, tho, On the road to inner richness and finer med
It's an Organic Jungle this jus one path we brung you,
In fact it's a certified tunnel of the qualified funnel-fed @DonPetro
I'm just here to help my boy let go, been down for higher education since tha mu'fuhkkin get go


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 2, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> thats your lidless tote aint it? lol. so i made a burlap lid haha.
> 
> after a couple 25 gal totes for mixing the next round of 18 gal tho yea lids sound good


Oh yea the big green one...now i remember.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2014)

Had to raise the lights due to this ones like 9 inch leaves and her habit of heavy co2 gulping upon lights on..imagine starting your day like that. although i guess we deal with being in one reality one minute and then boom we in another dimension with a boner Haha i guess here's .. to PERKY MORNINGS, mon!!! Today dem seeds drop, DATS IT!




Da root of all EVE? Or the birth of the death of Many's creativity?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2014)

Early gravy mutations..wooo


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 2, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Early gravy mutations..woooView attachment 3285787View attachment 3285788


Are those pistols shooting out the ends of those side leaves?!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Are those pistols shooting out the ends of those side leaves?!


Not only pistols, they got sweet resinous glands!
Was told re vegging would drop the thc but so far it's increased it, lol

Tell us bout dem pistols!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I need these...
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1543705943.html


We should order enough for 3 lights, i need more lights asap
Says 2 pcs free shipping, is that 2 heat sinks per 29.99?!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2014)

New growth since tea-time yesterday.
 Food web is looking healthy, check the worm at 7 o'clock, mon.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

This cross will especially appeal to fans of the Sour Diesel. The high is clear and uplifting and can last up to *three* hours. Great for social situations as well as pain relief. 
Many phenotypes displayed the diesel smells and very desireable growth patterns such as fast vegetative growth, high stress tolerance, and desireable internode spacing. Expect up to two to three times stretch, these plants grow big. 
The White Funk may benefit from topping to stimulate horizontal branching. This hybrid will leave you with large colas covered in glistening trichomes. Very dense and compact nugs with beautiful bud structure. 
Growth outdoors, these ladies will fair much better than many others, demonstrating signs of mold resistance and tolerance to shifting temperatures.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

Sheit this ones gotta get put in Petros Raggamuffin thread fishoooo


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> We should order enough for 3 lights, i need more lights asap
> Says 2 pcs free shipping, is that 2 heat sinks per 29.99?!


Yes two for $29.90 US.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

so we need, 3 orders, for 3 lights? so 90us$


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> so we need, 3 orders, for 3 lights? so 90us$


That is correct.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

@Mr.Head what about you dawg, should we pop a couple heirlooms too on top of petro's request for the BlackForrrrrest? (and yes, i will label them this time, bro, lol)


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Super effective as edibles, decarbed or not. Any auto immune disease, migraines, etc. can't recommend it enough. Everyone should have one in their garden IMO


Hey Stowy, mon, have you found any high CBD strains that you like? Our taste are fairly similar .. can hardly wait for balm and cannicaps, cookies, though, i might eat them all end up on the floor, lol
sheit, maybe we should make some psychoactive fat so we can make gravy, like Gravy-Haze Chicken Gravy


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

Gravy has mad new growth starting, looks SUPER healthy, glossy style, crystally too. Is it supposed to be crystally during re-VEG? Or is it just in flower mode still a bit, too


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah man, they get crazy sticky during re-veg. Same with taking flowering clones after they root they will throw trichomes out like crazy too. I got some super sticky Grape Stomper Og Clones 

And certainly start those Heirlooms, should be an interesting journey.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

Dam what page are the Gage Green F1's on, I swear we need a thread thats like one or two pages, its just a table of contents for this thread. Too much good shat in here. But what i really want is to tear up again with you, taking those MONSTER RIPS! shiet, you know.. those ones that make you drool and INSTANTLY escalated


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome. Im in.

Sticky Stomper Clones hey, niiiice…
all i gotta say is, Post them Pics in the the Diamonds in the Rough Thread, son!!
Sounds priiimo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hey Stowy, mon, have you found any high CBD strains that you like? Our taste are fairly similar .. can hardly wait for balm and cannicaps, cookies, though, i might eat them all end up on the floor, lol
> sheit, maybe we should make some psychoactive fat so we can make gravy, like Gravy-Haze Chicken Gravy


Cannatonic #4 is a good one that I'm currently running. There's another Cannatoic cut floating around MI here called the Perkins Cut. 17%-18% CBD, less than 0.5% THC which is excellent as well too. I've also had one called Valentinex which was bred by a fellow Canuck (Nate Morris). The yields on that one were pretty low though


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Gravy has mad new growth starting, looks SUPER healthy, glossy style, crystally too. Is it supposed to be crystally during re-VEG? Or is it just in flower mode still a bit, too


I believe its a defence mechanism. Just a theory though.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic #4 is a good one that I'm currently running. There's another Cannatoic cut floating around MI here called the Perkins Cut. 17%-18% CBD, less than 0.5% THC which is excellent as well too. I've also had one called Valentinex which was bred by a fellow Canuck (Nate Morris). The yields on that one were pretty low though


Wow that's like 35 to 1.. I had a favourite strain out in Van from the dispensaries, it was their Organic Cannatonic it was SO clean.. so easy to burn. It was 1:1 ratio with crazy bulbs. Only Petros SD came close so far for ease of burn, that contagious cherry. Thought I had something insanely clean but its pockety.. Doing these crazy Chernobyl crosses this year, I tell ya, can hardly wait to find the right strain.. The gravy though, is by far worth the extra ... Luvin'. Maybe vortex too, for the..multi levelled high.. A Perkins cut though, that'd be powerful


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know what it is about this gravy.. Maybe it's ability for a jar to make you almost puke, after, like right after you think it's safe and its dam lids on, it's getting further away, then BAM, like a bull whip, a potent whiplashing wave of gravy after aroma penetrates your airwaves and f'n make you frog forward a couple inches to keep your innards in...hahahaha. Normal gravy wouldn't do this.. must be the lingering rotten chicken @DonPetro talk about lmao


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I don't know what it is about this gravy.. Maybe it's ability for a jar to make you almost puke, after, like right after you think it's safe and its dam lids on, it's getting further away, then BAM, like a bull whip, a potent whiplashing wave of gravy after aroma penetrates your airwaves and f'n make you frog forward a couple inches to keep your innards in...hahahaha. Normal gravy wouldn't do this.. must be the lingering rotten chicken @DonPetro talk about lmao


It'll get you if you're not prepared for it. Pretty unique terpene profile imo.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 3, 2014)

Ouuuuuuuuuu-ehhgh-!!! (Rooster pokes with neck)


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 4, 2014)

Nov 4.
Frassed dem bad gyals up nice with an activated molassCass tea…

14/10 going well..we got sex organs startin to pop.. looking like some gorgeous females on deck..
should have some confirmations within 48 hours. 

the 2 Nasty curly ones have rebounded nice since their trim and teas, too


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 4, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Nov 4.
> Frassed dem bad gyals up nice with an activated molassCass tea…
> 
> 14/10 going well..we got sex organs startin to pop.. looking like some gorgeous females on deck..
> ...


I forgot you have them on 14/10 already. When you makin the flip? Flowering in 3 and 5 gallon pots?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 4, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I forgot you have them on 14/10 already. When you makin the flip? Flowering in 3 and 5 gallon pots?


Not sure bro lol .

the 2.0 root ball ones may stay in their 3 gal if fem.

the fabric beauties should get up potted probably

the rest if fem. may get custom boxes built out of this extra material..
why grow in round pots if the room is square?
(i see things like our worm farms, but on wheels..after we find some dees castors for good tag)


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 4, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Not sure bro lol .
> 
> the 2.0 root ball ones may stay in their 3 gal if fem.
> 
> ...


Post a pic or link to the type of castor you want.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

big ones mon. smooth, strong ones. like the ones we got so far.. ill post a pic when lites go on

got the funniest smoke report from the TeeGro re the VortexBk. Asked him if he felt lifted, he was like OH YEAH.. i was like do you feel a band on the sides here or…? he's like .. I feel it.. all over.. then he like waved his hand everywhere all over his face space even knocked his sunglasses off and poked himself in the face he seemed .. well medicated hahahha .. he said it was tasty too, tastier than the nicest stuff he could find to smoke. it was classic


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

scuffed the heirlooms and soil embedded dem inna da homemade 4way, un-ammended. i read you should germ the forrest in soil too, from the Rev, if I'm not mistaken, which I'm pretty sure I'm not. lol

the rest may get the burlap treatment instead of paper towel but ima wait a bit. wanna see how princesses we sportin 1st


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

So guys, for our first GageGreen Run, which will probably be next round after this, nows a good time to share any input, grow experience, even just opinion and fun requests (Before i drop over a hundred a pack, lol) Gotta try pick 3 somehow.. Y'all opinions always help the Dons roll strong. If no one don't chime in, I'll probably end up dropping a g note lol

*Mindscape*.
Old school skunk with diesel smells and fruity high tones from Mendo Father, this is a 6-8 week strain known for grape soda tasting pheno's, instant psychedelic effects, and its soaring energizing high. (Not F1 tho)



*Flight 813*, its exotic competition, is 8 to 9 weeks, a F1 limited run with high keeper ratio, with a focus on potency and flavor. The exotic flavors and look come from Mandala's Eight Miles High parent which was bred from landrace seeds discovered in Africa and India. Said to be an excellent medical strain with a pleasant and upbeat effect. The smells are complex and include scents of vanilla, lemons, and various herbs.


Heres what they say on GG site
*Mendo Montage F2* (Mendo Montage x Mendo Montage)
The Montage returns to the Gage Green Genetics stage with more frost, more potency, and more flavor than ever before!

Our selection from the first generation cross between the legendary Mendo Purps and Jojorizo's champion Trainwreck x Aloha White widow aka Crystal Locomotive was not easy. Plant after plant, the Mendo Montage F1’s continually produced some of the frostiest candy buds that all packed a punch.

In the end, we found two outstanding parents from an extremely competitive selection process that clearly stood out among the rest. Both of the extremely hearty parents that we selected take resin production to the extreme. We have found that the Mendo Montage F2's are also prone to the most beautiful coloration contrasting the tall white trichomes with the dark purple leaf surfaces.

The qualities of the Mendo Montage F2 are unmatched. Don't miss out on what Bucket head describes as "prolific terpene production." Our parents produce offspring with grape drink flavor and much needed potency. Effects help with insomnia and anxiety for those looking for an indica-dominant effect.

*****************************************
I'll post the final contenders, too. next
*****************************************


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

**************************
*THE CONTENDERS*
**************************


*Flying Hammer,* 8-9 wks, Heavy Yielder
From Site: "The Anesthesia mother ([Afghan x Skunk] x Herijuana) by 'Whazzup' was selected for its physical, narcotic properties inherited from the Herijuana. Paired with the pride of the Gage Green Garden, Afghan Haze, we expect to extraordinary F1 selections. Look for compact buds with high yield. Experience a relaxing body high with a clean psychoactive effect."


*White Funk, *White Kush Hi Resin Pheno x Sour Diesel X
3 hour high, 9 to 11 wks, appealing to likers to SD, not finicky, good for indoor and outdoor


*DayBreaker, (*ChemDawg x OG) x Joseph OG
"7-8 wks... Large Yields... unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency"


*Cherry Puff, *Cherry Pie (Bay Area Clone-only cut) x Joseph OG
"Champion" pheno's. "Intense frost". OG funk with assortment of sweet, candy variances. Potent. 7-9 wks.

and the Last One:

*Mendodawg, *7-9 wks, Chemdawg OG x Mendo Montage
from their site:
The mind crushing Chemdawg OG Next Level pheno comes together with the Mendo Montage Four Star male to create mind-blowing highs. The Mendodawg pushes resin development and offers a variety of high yielding phenotypes that will satisfy many growers.

The Chemdawg OG is one-of-a-kind phenotype that was used in the Royal Flush and stands as one of our favorite Chem OG varieties to date. It produces hard dense nugs of pure frost. The Mendo Montage passes off its coloration in the form of pink, magenta, and even purple highlights on the calyxes.

These genetics contain the potential for many winning phenotypes. Highs will range from indica to sativa dominant varieties. The dessert flavors are easy to come by and highly desireable


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

DayBreaker probably edges out CherryPuff with its bag appeal and shorter flower, might be a good wild card. 

MendoDawg is beautiful too, with its fat reddish plump calyxes, but come on, man..how much green purp can a couple Don's burn.. probably semi loads actually, haha

The question is, does White Funk take a podium spot for daytime smoke, with its 3 hour high? It would be kinda hard to take Mindscape out being 6 to 8 weeks vs the funky 9 to 11, but I can be impatient 
That would leave the exotic Flight 813 vs the MendoMendo, an international battle, son.. There gwan be competition for floor space with the Big Forrest finishing in month 7 so this a crucial decision lol


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 5, 2014)

My choices are Blue in Green, Mindscape and Golden Gage.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> big ones mon. smooth, strong ones. like the ones we got so far.. ill post a pic when lites go on
> 
> got the funniest smoke report from the TeeGro re the VortexBk. Asked him if he felt lifted, he was like OH YEAH.. i was like do you feel a band on the sides here or…? he's like .. I feel it.. all over.. then he like waved his hand everywhere all over his face space even knocked his sunglasses off and poked himself in the face he seemed .. well medicated hahahha .. he said it was tasty too, tastier than the nicest stuff he could find to smoke. it was classic


I would have to agree about the flavor. Best of the bunch. Had a sample last night and had that classic "kush" after taste on my tongue for hours.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> My choices are Blue in Green, Mindscape and Golden Gage.


lol i didnt even see Blue in Green on the GG official website, or golden gage. let me check h depot out here..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 5, 2014)

and Petro's Picks:

*Blue in Green*
The Super Blue Dream comes from a blessed friend and grower from Los Angeles. We are honored to work with her high yields and immensely blueberry and candy haze flavors. Gandalf, tester of this cross, describes the flavor as "wonderful blueberry pancakes, sweet sugar, sour citrus, sweet fuelled grapefruits, blue slurpee syrup, and the classic spicy haze.
This is true medicine. You get a really nice high that is very clear. The high leaves you with a warm body feeling and any area of stress or pain in your body is soothed. This is a completely social medicine that you don't have to be afraid to leave your house.

*Golden Gage*
Our Golden Goat mom comes straight out of Colorado and we have been blessed to work with the cut. Her seedlings pack on good weight and golden frost throughout flower. The Golden Gage smells of zesty lemons and sour OG with a trace of spice and haze. Crystalline trichomes cover every surface.
Both 8-9 wks

TORRRRN!!! lol


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> and Petro's Picks:
> View attachment 3287580
> *Blue in Green*
> The Super Blue Dream comes from a blessed friend and grower from Los Angeles. We are honored to work with her high yields and immensely blueberry and candy haze flavors. Gandalf, tester of this cross, describes the flavor as "wonderful blueberry pancakes, sweet sugar, sour citrus, sweet fuelled grapefruits, blue slurpee syrup, and the classic spicy haze.
> ...


They do have a pretty extensive catalogue. Pricey though. You gotta check out Beanhoarder or Jordan of the Islands if you want some solid genetics at a good price.
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/MalawixSweetTooth3.html
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Jordan_of_the_Island/BlueHawaiianSativa.html


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Nov 5, 2014)

DayBreaker. My nutz tingled when i saw that pick. Totally awesome. I gotta tell ya you two are my official Organic Hero's. I'm growing with Scientific Soils by Reed Spears and like it so far but after reading through your post here I aspire to be on your level. Expect some lengthy questions coming your way from the Grundle here. Again Organic Gods much to learn and absorb. 

P.S Love your music selections. 

Grundle


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

Nuff luv, bruv, nuff luv, we just a product of some other wise guys, but we do use our own nice twist, word. u got a thread going or what? and yea that day breaker is at the forefront of the wild card race man, damn. i think BlueInGreen is getting the nod too, its growing on me like mould, son… its gonna be hard to cut Flight 813 or the purpMendo .. but one of them gots ta go. Im willing to get 4 packs, its a smooth $420 so why not. But five, nope. won't do it. gotta cut one. want day breaker . . might have to save flight 813 for a Christmas present from Santa, to the Dons, but thats only possible cause the Rev sent us some exotic ass landrace bred sativa, Jah *Black Forrest*

and yea mon, we keep the music vibes upper echelon, we some picky cats lol, enjoy Petros Raggamuffin thread too, its a dope platform


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I would have to agree about the flavor. Best of the bunch. Had a sample last night and had that classic "kush" after taste on my tongue for hours.


Hours???? dang, Don. you for real?

btw, reconstituted the DonMega Herbs with a little organic pear skin slivers, DAM son, talk about a NICE touch.. took it from fragile-crispy to sticky-moist and crispy-soft in about an hour flat.. Mmm smell so good now dawg


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> They do have a pretty extensive catalogue. Pricey though. You gotta check out Beanhoarder or Jordan of the Islands if you want some solid genetics at a good price.
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/MalawixSweetTooth3.html
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Jordan_of_the_Island/BlueHawaiianSativa.html


I don't want good genetics at a good price.. well i do.. but for next round, i .. i want the wildest most exotic at whatever the cost is .. but yea i'll def keep Beanhorder and Jordan as my 2 back ups for afterwards, thanks brotha.. cheers! (with the pipes, mon)


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

Current thoughts:
1. Mindscape
2. Day Breaker
3. Blue in Green
---------------------------------
4. Flight 813 = Wildcard!
(Cause its F1, limited run, and others will be easier to get later)


edging out the Golden Gage and Mendo Mendo at the moment (The Purp F2)

THAT is some serious arsenal for daytime smoke .. the gravy can be the bed time herb, The Vortex the sunday herb. Plus Black Forrest gwan be ready in like 7 months, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

Must be a morning shot right after lights on right...
Actually this shot is from 2 hours before bed ..dat be da auto immune response from the insect Frass tea, a couple days before, mon.. Very perky, alert ladies


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

Supersoil makes plant super healthy. . truly exemplary health .
(She got left over sludge from a tea too)
Been on a tear since,  no matter where she chillin.
Had to share despite its species of genum, mon


----------



## Bueno Time (Nov 6, 2014)

My picks are White Funk, DayBreaker, Cherry Puff, Mendodawg in no particular order*.*


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2014)

Woah


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

Mission time during bed time..

Staggered the t5s, mon.. as much as cords would allow. Covers the new width a bit better. Added 2 more lights, and a sturdy wood frame. Better for 2 rows now, plus the room in the middle good for cfl or par, or even led. The 1x3 be better for the eyes tool


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 7, 2014)

what is youre recipe for youre mix?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 7, 2014)

have you ever tried using just coco coir as the media to amend? any suggestions?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> have you ever tried using just coco coir as the media to amend? any suggestions?


I have a potted vine that has some for a top dress but i dont see it as an ammendment, except the thin layer touching the soil will decay a bit. Best ammendment is more supersoil, then a wiggler tea, then pure ewc, imo. unless your mix lacked it in first place, lol.

We endorse coir despite arguments about the lower cec mon..it's a dees source of P and K too. We are close to eliminating dol-lime entirely as well as pH concerns..
With more focus on the soil food web and the fungal and bacterial armies..and the nutrient pathways that follow mon..

We rock a niiice humus rich base, a secret of our success.. Own castings too a biggie. But we just did a side by side of our supersoil vs un amended.. Results were revealing.

The supersoil had density down low like Serena Williams..
The basic four way meanwhile was crackhead Larfy and required a staged harvest, but that was a gift in disguise, too, imo.

Other than that, most organic guys use 33% castings in their base mix.. We use 15% based on the less is more research @DonPetro found that states decreased advantages with 20%+ ewc mixes .. Eg..less branches than 15% mix, more nodal spacing, etc.

So start a worm farm out of scrap wood if u can. Get castings locally to kickstart. rock some aeration, and a well rinsed coir.. Build a basic 4 way mix.. Once you got some organic black strap molasses and a TBSP of your own castings, you can make your own ammenmendent, the almighty ACT. Micro-life Innoculated rhizospheres, can't stress the importance of this, even just one time, makes big diff. 

Insect Frass is a killer fertilizer natural pesticide too.
But we different. Just ask Petro. He be the truth. But he just gonna say same thing in less words. Get one amendment at a time, source as you go. Lol. Hope that helped a bit


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> what is youre recipe for youre mix?


Enter, Soil Master..
( @DonPetro )


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

Bueno Time said:


> My picks are White Funk, DayBreaker, Cherry Puff, Mendodawg in no particular order*.*


dayBreaker made it! And white funk and mendo will be wild cards for the next order.. Gotta get that godly goat too, yet, Mann


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 7, 2014)

already go the worm farm lmfao, I have been into vermiculture for quite some time lol I actually have to harvest that soon I get twelve pounds every two to three weeks depends on how muchc food I gave them to eat what worms are you using im using regular red worms and super red worms, and I meant like just using coco coir as my media but turn it into a super soilless media, like a super soil but a soilless meadia does that make more sense. I was gonna use sub cools recipie but with my tweaks added to it. and I use worm teas and such all the time have you ever added alfalfa tot eh worm tea it is an aweseome bacteria food source which is what te molasses is for too.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

At last. With room for petro's DIY led lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> already go the worm farm lmfao, I have been into vermiculture for quite some time lol I actually have to harvest that soon I get twelve pounds every two to three weeks depends on how muchc food I gave them to eat what worms are you using im using regular red worms and super red worms, and I meant like just using coco coir as my media but turn it into a super soilless media, like a super soil but a soilless meadia does that make more sense. I was gonna use sub cools recipie but with my tweaks added to it. and I use worm teas and such all the time have you ever added alfalfa tot eh worm tea it is an aweseome bacteria food source which is what te molasses is for too.


Nice wc output! Would love a pic here.. kK good. Misread your q a bit, but yea i get you, But yea again big endorsers of the supersoil. You can add all the amendments to coir solo, but you will be lacking exudates imo, and the symbiotic synergy that lies within. Amazing what can be in just a teaspoon of good garden soil.. The numbers are staggering. Coming from a guy who makes all his own stuff, so I never say don't pioneer, but it may be a lost cause. But do a side by side, both is always best. Then you can't fail. You succeed and learn too, maybe even teach. Til then, I'm reading teaming with microbes and soil is a world among worlds, you have no idea if you haven't read it yet.
And yes alfalfa, we mellow it right into our mix and I'm open to triancantonal teas upon the 1st 2 weeks of the flower flip too


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 7, 2014)

hmmm ok, ill definitely have to do that, or what about mixing a bag of potting soil into two parts soilless, idk I hae soo many ideas I just cant do tham all at once. ill just get different medias and make super soils out all of them and see which media does the best. im just a firm believer in coco coir, that's all ive been using and just wanted to see what other thought aboutn that. and no I haven't but I know that book is highly recommended especially for organic growers like me and you, it just sucks that people are now just realizing that organics are the way to go for high quality meds and shit know what I mean.
what would you add to make it ha=ve the exudates, and have that symbiotic synergy?
sorry for all theses questions.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> hmmm ok, ill definitely have to do that, or what about mixing a bag of potting soil into two parts soilless, idk I hae soo many ideas I just cant do tham all at once. ill just get different medias and make super soils out all of them and see which media does the best. im just a firm believer in coco coir, that's all ive been using and just wanted to see what other thought aboutn that. and no I haven't but I know that book is highly recommended especially for organic growers like me and you, it just sucks that people are now just realizing that organics are the way to go for high quality meds and shit know what I mean.
> what would you add to make it ha=ve the exudates, and have that symbiotic synergy?
> sorry for all theses questions.


its good to have ideas, its even better to test two of them at a time, na mean?
you can test 8 theories a year that way np.
we some firm believers in coir too. hence we rock a peat free mix. you see, the more micro life in your soil, the higher the CEC as well, a point not talked about often. if you have bacterium and microbes living inside old channels that fungus left behind, then certain nutrients remain INSIDE their "bodies" or " anatomical structures" so therefore, protected from predators, as well as leaching. I.e. a higher CEC based on preservation of life

As for it sucking, i just enjoy the journey I'm on, vs enjoying the journeys other ppl be on. They realizing things slow, but truth is ridiculed before accepted as self evident, so don't worry bout dat. Better today than tomorrow, bruh

As for exudates, etc, here's the basic 101: as slugs, protozoas, worms, nematodes, and other life forms move around in soil, they excrete a liquid called "exuduates" that are packed with nutrients. What be slimy waste for these life forms be ionically available prime food for the plants, (thats what helps build aggregates, or clumps in soil) so if you rock pure coir, texture of it would become the utmost importance. Some are more pithy, and stringy chunks dominate… others have a soil type basis. this would be paramount. Loamy is the goal. So to answer your Q, you would prob have to add compost or castings or some dirt, humus based being the ideal. You may want to try 75% coir mix vs 50% coir first, and go from there, and document, for us curious cats, of course.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 7, 2014)

ps it would be best to test the same strain too, of course. and ideally clones from the same area of the mother, a mother that has never been flowered is best imo


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 8, 2014)

ok, lol like I said I was gonna dump 12 lbs of my castings into, I just added the new layer with old coir soil, and added my old EXhale bag, and they be loving the shitt outta that man, and add huumic acids and other shit into. also I just mixed up three gallon pot full of coir perlite and my compost, as well as the humic acids. and then added a crap ton of bacterium and fungi into it. so int a couple of weeks ill be able to throw a seedling that's in a .5 gal


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2014)

yea just be careful you don't have too many worm castings even though you may want their texture..
what %'age of castings will your mix be, approx? 
our most effective base mix is, per 1 cu ft:
6 gal humus soil
4 gal aeration
4 gal coir
3 gal fresh castings (15%)
1 gal manure
(plus all the amendments..)
plants have been finishing with serious integrity..glossy and REAL happy

we also start seedlings in a lower powered mix. supersoil cut with 4 way base mix ~50/50


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 8, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Woah
> View attachment 3288635


Looking good man! Any confirmed ladies yet?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2014)

actually seedlings in basic 4 way, with fresh castings

first up pot in supersoil thats simmered down

then flowering pot is full power


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good man! Any confirmed ladies yet?


PETROOOO!!! been worried bout chu mon! u been away for 3 days, thats 6 rotations on RIU at least.. dope to have you back.

Just waiting for confirmation pistols to protrude, them glands be small as hell, bra


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2014)

Tea time, mon


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2014)

Rasta blend, mon..
no blood,
no bone (meal)


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 9, 2014)

Yea i been busy tryin to make a dollar. Tough times. Gonna be a rough winter.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't fret quite yet Don Pet.. we gwan find Jah Answer, yet. boost that bumbleclot income yet i bet..maybe you could have buckets of amendments ready to ship. Just add base type thing, u know? Was thinking how jah jah it'd be to have a label that could wrap a handled one gallon. that could then be used to measure out your coir, air, humus, manure, and cast. Bump that proprietary blend legit. 

Speaking of which, How's your soil going? Gwan do a cab grow? 

And what else to order other than the 6 heat sinks bruh?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 9, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Don't fret quite yet Don Pet.. we gwan find Jah Answer, yet. boost that bumbleclot income yet i bet..maybe you could have buckets of amendments ready to ship. Just add base type thing, u know? Was thinking how jah jah it'd be to have a label that could wrap a handled one gallon. that could then be used to measure out your coir, air, humus, manure, and cast. Bump that proprietary blend legit.
> 
> Speaking of which, How's your soil going? Gwan do a cab grow?
> 
> And what else to order other than the 6 heat sinks bruh?


COBS, drivers, cpu coolers, more 3w chips.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Nov 9, 2014)

COBS ????


----------



## DonTigro33 (Nov 10, 2014)

Roarrrrrr my slumber has been long and rejuvenating


----------



## DonTigro33 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was munchin on some Vortex Bubba from the organic garden, nice and smooth pull. Very traditional Kush flavour. Strong cerebral stone. Very pleasant fragrance as well. Strong notes of bubba flavour.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 10, 2014)

DonTigro33 said:


> Roarrrrrr my slumber has been long and rejuvenating


hahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 10, 2014)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> COBS ????


COB (Chips on Board) , is a new technology of LED.. Multi LED chips are packaged together as one lighting module. When it light up, it looks like a lighting panel.

They be BAF..bright as F**


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> COBS, drivers, cpu coolers, more 3w chips.


Got a final cost on your design, G?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 11, 2014)

check out my fire og male x ak's afghan kus fem s2. the fire og is whats completely dominate and its beautiful path ass fucking leafs and just shiny and amazing. I wish I had camera to show, not to mention my romulan s2 fem x super sour og male, and white skunk fem x northern lights male s2. the rom, looks absolutely amzing and beautiful and nody as fuck


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

dam, what you gonna nick name em, dawg?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

FEMALES inna dee house, mon, or grow room i should say..
at least a couple confirmed so far, no male conFo's yet
jahjah


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 12, 2014)

idk. lmfao, I need help lmfao!!!! me n some friend were fucking round with names called it al Qaeda kush for a minute. but idk about the rest. and mine are all fems too, gonna be epic, I do a four month vegg.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> idk. lmfao, I need help lmfao!!!! me n some friend
> were fucking round with names called it al Qaeda kush for a minute. but idk about the rest. and mine are all fems too, gonna be epic, I do a four month vegg.


Names be my middle name, brada

...being as Romulans were a cunning, opportunistic and tricky humanoid ET race, could call the sour OG Rom something like.. 
*"Sour Machiavelli"* look up machiavellian in thesaurus its perfect.

as for the NorthernLights x wht sknk, hmmm…
the glowing vermin…
no no noo, wait for it…
how bout?

*"Aurora Yefko"* (said "Yefko"/ spelled Lefko, its greek for white)
or Aurora Borealis (Borealis is greek for northern)
or if greek is a little heavy, maybe

AURORA MIST


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 12, 2014)

aurora mist I fucking love that!!!!!! fucking done!!!!! its aurora mist. and the rom will be though hard, maybe what about sour space? or sour planet og?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am trying to find alien tech., lol I want to make alien cookies. I have girl scout cookie pollen waitying to be used lmfao!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 12, 2014)

ok I lied btw about the fire og times aks afghan kush, its actually fire alien og x aks afghan kush my bad, it was alien tech fem, times a fire og male, and then took one of those and crossed one of those with a fire og.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> aurora mist I fucking love that!!!!!! fucking done!!!!! its aurora mist. and the rom will be though hard, maybe what about sour space? or sour planet og?


How bout Saturn OG!? Saturn looks like a giant, epic jaw breaker. 

And Aurora Mist got the nod???! NICE!!! Is that gonna be a Michigan Rarity!?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow.
Pays to address them as princesses, imo, lol.
7 out of 9 looking female!!!
2 still sexing themselves..
4 are *for sure* Royal ladies so far, Without a doubt

Was hoping for at least 4 (only).. Woooo
Serious ratios for male and female seeds


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like one of the unknowns became the lone male actually. But I'd like to feature one of our girls who's consistently adding leaflets every 2 nodes. She set up 2 sets of 3, then 2 sets of 5, then 2 sets of 7, then 2 sets of 9, now she's spitting out her first set of 11..
Her tenth and 11th leaflets are so tiny still, what a cutie


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

Feminine hybrid with unknown origins thus far


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 12, 2014)

There's a 3'rd Don?

Can I join your group? I wanna be Don Key.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's a 3'rd Don?
> 
> Can I join your group? I wanna be Don Key.


Lmaoooo, oh stow! U insane. That's too golden


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2014)

This girl was a gnarly little wilting badass.. and now she's a recently watered female princess on the rise in the Dons Garden, Jahjah!! Must have inoculated wit fighting bacterial micro beasties


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3292672
> This girl was a gnarly little wilting badass.. and now she's a recently watered female princess on the rise in the Dons Garden, Jahjah!!


Looking very indica-ish. Nice plant.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3292336
> Feminine hybrid with unknown origins thus far


She sexy. Do a stem rub yet for an early keeper candidate?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2014)

For sure, the above shorty is a big difference from this stretcher, who I believe was transplanted into a recycled root ball and exploded to 20 somethin-inch width in a 11" wide 3 gal in no time 
Stem rub left a lot of classic smells lingering, aromas of hash, different pines, old school biker weeds, and one hitters from the 80s.. You smell one fav classic then find another with pungent nuances just as therapeutic .. Tough call ATM


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2014)

DonKodiak saws logs but the bears paws got skills y'all
Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2014)

been finding baby worms on this inside of corrugated cardboard pieces in the worm farm, them seem to love it. was low on tp rolls, but have since upped me fibre flowage, jus harvested another roll lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2014)

Gwan Steep 2 pinches Cheddar Deez wit one pinch Gravy leaves
wit one pack of these Lemon Ginger yerba matte bag-ditty-bag-gies.

Pfflease like fleas

the Dons done put fake flav and the cans of tonic Palm Bays on lay, son, we've s-
-slowly grown to hone home to gold teas and the Cannatonic Balm Day on way, cold breeze

So? Jeez.
The flow: freez-


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2014)

p.155 compost teas
fungal dom preparation:
3Tbs oatmeal /cup compost
moisten,
use heat pad
Leave for 72 hours
Then:
Massive network of visible mycelia
Use to brew a fungal dom. compost tea

Speaking of which, Rasta blend is looking furrier than the Vamp blend at the moment..many patches have begun


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2014)

Canada getting colder, but Dons got tricks in their folder..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2014)

Now where the Black Ferrarrist at..


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> p.155 compost teas
> fungal dom preparation:
> 3Tbs oatmeal /cup compost
> moisten,
> ...


Been thinking about this for awhile. You just leave the oatmeal/compost in an open container? Maybe moisten with BSM/water? Fungal dom brew best for flower correct? Any difference in brewing times/temps as opposed to bacterial dom brew?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Been thinking about this for awhile. You just leave the oatmeal/compost in an open container? Maybe moisten with BSM/water? Fungal dom brew best for flower correct? Any difference in brewing times/temps as opposed to bacterial dom brew?


They dont say but they do say zeolite is good fungal food, and they say powdered baby oatmeal is best, heat For 72 hours, in a warm dark place..or until you see:

Is Bsm also good food for bacteria? And this chapter was more about getting the food web thriving up to like 14 inches deep and how fungal teas are good for fighting mold and mildew while bacterial teas outcompete pathogens and insects, not that fung. teas don't pester pests too.

Times they said 24 to 36 with their set up, they use a bigger pump and substituted their stones out tho. Commercial can do 12 hours, but gotta be careful bubbles don't pierce microbes.. So probably 36 to 40 until we upgrade, like vc tea. They say numbers don't multiply much for fungus, they more so only grow in size, hence the pre fungal party notes.

As for flowering, interesting. Most annuals and vegetables prefer bacterially alkaline environment is all they say, and to start your fungal networking as early as possible, 6 months ideal. with tlc, be incredible


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 16, 2014)

Check out this pdf. It lists the origin and usage standards for pretty much every organic amendment you can think of. 
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=R71mVN3ZGM79oQS634H4Dg&url=http://www.ecocertcanada.com/sites/www.ecocertcanada.com/files/032-0311-2008-eng.pdf&ved=0CBwQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNF0sBcGxXmWrjOgeGIUHIFTESvVFA


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

Please be a female gravy pheno, please.
SLCh peeker


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

These worms represent regardless of their resources..


Protozoa breakout? These guys run from worm exuduates sensing the danger. Note the baby worm (see thru) at 10 o'clock with its belly half full. Quite the show to watch.
Close up of baby: 
 

Here's the after math on a leaf, note the webbing:


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

Love da angle of this little snakelike Vortex bubba!!! It's like, "what Gwan on out here??"


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 16, 2014)

How is that re-veg doing @DonTesla ?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

This. Here. Is. Thee. Lone.
Jahjah bagseed I just pulled off our current mu'f$ckin Gravy!

I value it at 4 almost 5 figures, mon..
what a great way to start thee day!!!!!!!!
Will it be a pollen producer or big mama


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> How is that re-veg doing @DonTesla ?


 Slow but good?... Tea time, again.
Top dressed but gonna do a fungal-bacterial combo mulch now
Glossy and sticky looking though


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

Bacteria like surface area and moisture so adding this to a bit of vermipost, then adding that to larger, fungal friendlier, dry mulch, and i gwan water, spreading a bit away from the stem as to not infect her bark, mon.
Nutribulleted house plant extras btw


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 16, 2014)

Whoa...getting serious now! How much tea do you brew at a time?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol, My pails were busy so last two batches were only in a 2L

The 2.5 Gal is free now I think I will make a 6L tea.
There are non medical plants to adhere to as well mon.
Plus you can innoculate deep son
But yea, I in 2 deep, I know, lol


DonPetro said:


> Whoa...getting serious now! How much tea do you brew at a time?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Whoa...getting serious now! How much tea do you brew at a time?


And..
Anything for the gravy,
Which I would like to re announce we have a Gravy-xxx seed officially, it finished alongside another SLCh, seed came from the bottom larf, 11 week mark harvest


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2014)

Dozens of small worms in this layer of compost
 
That's better. Uppin our mulch game abit


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 16, 2014)

Serious mulch action. Nice!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

This is one I reveged http://rollitup.org/t/ultimate-saves.851070/


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 16, 2014)

What would you think about a base mix containing the following:
30% leaf mold
30% coco coir
15% worm castings 
15% oyster shells
10% cattle manure
This would eliminate the need for bagged soil mixes and be more in line with our organic beliefs.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> What would you think about a base mix containing the following:
> 30% leaf mold
> 30% coco coir
> 15% worm castings
> ...


its on another level
just curious, what about compost? 
mold seems bit high but i haven't read research on it yet. 
and aeration, no rice hulls needed?
great direction though


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 17, 2014)

Oyster shells, leaf mold and coir should be plenty of aeration.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 17, 2014)

Also, im finding that compost made from yard waste and kitchen scraps can be wildly inconsistent in a lot of aspects. Dont get me wrong, im all for composting but im thinking it may be best used in the veggie garden.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

leaf mold? I think my mix this summer was 3 parts composted cow manure 1 part perlite and enough BX promix To lighten it up. It was close to 3-1-1 ratio. I mixed in bloodmeal, bone meal, soft rock phosphate, greensand, dolimite ag lime, I also used great white mycorrhizae. potassium when I transplanted again when I seen some buds forming. When I first started seeing yellow I hit them with some bloodmeal and it burned a couple plants so I stopped trying to complicate things and just top dress with cow poo. I switched to all organically done products with roots organic base for this winter. I hear so much about it I had to try it. So far so good plants look nice and green a little twisting but I think they'll settle in. http://www.organicallydone.com/


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> They dont say but they do say zeolite is good fungal food, and they say powdered baby oatmeal is best, heat For 72 hours, in a warm dark place..or until you see:View attachment 3293777
> 
> Is Bsm also good food for bacteria? And this chapter was more about getting the food web thriving up to like 14 inches deep and how fungal teas are good for fighting mold and mildew while bacterial teas outcompete pathogens and insects, not that fung. teas don't pester pests too.
> 
> ...


Good information Don. I'm going to have to get going on my worm bin.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Good information Don. I'm going to have to get going on my worm bin.


You won't regret it !


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2014)

The cute indica. Our smallest 3 gal girl, topped and lst'd

What size grow boxes would be good. Thinking worm farm. 2x4 Layers. Screen less tho


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> The cute indica. Our smallest 3 gal girl, topped and lst'dView attachment 3295529
> 
> What size grow boxes would be good. Thinking worm farm. 2x4 Layers. Screen less tho


Damn those stalks be a beautiful shade of green. Very healthy by the looks of it.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn those stalks be a beautiful shade of green. Very healthy by the looks of it.


Haha yea hey..Almost hate to transplant her, she's made a great comeback. It's official btw, we got an all female 'den now.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> What would you think about a base mix containing the following:
> 30% leaf mold
> 30% coco coir
> 15% worm castings
> ...


can't wait for the Earth Blend!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> can't wait for the Earth Blend!


It should be decent. Of course it will be fully amended as well. I may or may not add the DE rocks to this mix.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Also, im finding that compost made from yard waste and kitchen scraps can be wildly inconsistent in a lot of aspects. Dont get me wrong, im all for composting but im thinking it may be best used in the veggie garden.


I thought you were vermicomposting?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 18, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> I thought you were vermicomposting?


Yes i am for sure but have more waste than my worms can consume. I keep a big bag of scraps in the freezer for them, the rest goes outside in the compost heap.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> It should be decent. Of course it will be fully amended as well. I may or may not add the DE rocks to this mix.


a pimp got options!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

man, in a few years we gonna have like 60 solid batches of soil, i wonder if we gonna have em all labelled or mixed together and amended. imagine being like, oh thats the rasta blend from '14, thats the DE-free earth blend, thats the Vamp blend growing the Mendo F2 there. thats the re amended 2.0 and this here is the new DonMega Super batch with uber fungi! lets roll, braa!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 18, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> man, in a few years we gonna have like 60 solid batches of soil, i wonder if we gonna have em all labelled or mixed together and amended. imagine being like, oh thats the rasta blend from '14, thats the DE-free earth blend, thats the Vamp blend growing the Mendo F2 there. thats the re amended 2.0 and this here is the new DonMega Super batch with uber fungi! lets roll, braa!


Imagine a 25-cycle soil mix. Or a large no-till bed. Living mulch and worm cast teas...oh the life!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful bro. Inspiring.

"well Petro, its been a 7 solid years now! I told you I wouldn't shave my beard the whole time! Lets bust out the microscopes, maybe add a couple things we learned from our last decade or so"
hahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

Cross the continent.. I have arrived for the sabbatical mellowing, my good fellow Don


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 18, 2014)

Just trying to picture you not having shaved in 7 years...whoa!!! 
So i landed the 3w 660nm reds. Next on list are the heatsinks and another Arctic Alpine 11. Then drivers and cobs.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

"Don't you fight us down!"


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Just trying to picture you not having shaved in 7 years...whoa!!!
> So i landed the 3w 660nm reds. Next on list are the heatsinks and another Arctic Alpine 11. Then drivers and cobs.


hahaha i'd have that beard dreaded right down, with little nuggets stashed in it.. like a christmas tree but with exotic strains like Mindscape and Gravy Widow
----------------------------
Reds, Awesome bra
Slow and steady wins the race
.
What do you think would be good for a 4x4 space
and a 8x4 (two 4x4s attached, open in middle)

I know that (un)professional growers lol use one 1000w in a 5x5
or an air cooled 1000w HPS in a 4x4 (maybe that helps)

but what would be a good equivalent with DIY LED i wonder


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> hahaha i'd have that beard dreaded right down, with little nuggets stashed in it.. like a christmas tree but with exotic strains like Mindscape and Gravy Widow
> ----------------------------
> Reds, Awesome bra
> Slow and steady wins the race
> ...


400 true watts of quality LED should replace a 1000w hps i believe.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 19, 2014)

Just finished reading the vermicomposting thread. Don T I like the pictures of your worm bin design.  I'd like to build one similar, so if you don't mind I'll be picking your brain when I get started.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

whats our hybrid led gonna do?
4 small lights, 2 longer lights, or one big fat square light per 4x4, whats your thoughts..



DonPetro said:


> 400 true watts of quality LED should replace a 1000w hps i believe.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks dawg! But yea. It was Petro's design hahaha.
I just endorsed it, and painted it, lol.

But now i've adopted it, and even came up with a couple small improvements..mini castors instead of legs, and less blocks on the side so you can slide it off. replace 2 blocks with one hook and eye-hook screw. Be trying to help people set them up the same way, its great for house plants, peppers, herbs, tomatoes, anything and everything.. they're powerful when fresh and thriving. Plus AACT's, dang.
And the wood is a nice touch, tho. Layers are nice too. We don't really have to worry about a wet layer, but thats cause we enjoy going in there more. I pull the Co2 out of it nicely, its beside the vegging princess squad with a fan shooting it up and on an angle, being heavy it spreads everywhere.
But yea Petro is a good designer/formulator he does everything his own way after digging deeep, mon. With our hardware mesh we don't even have to harvest, its automatic. Nothing like big heavy scoops out the bottom, I don't worry about the worms in there, the more worms everywhere the better. 



NoSwagBag said:


> Just finished reading the vermicomposting thread. Don T I like the pictures of your worm bin design.  I'd like to build one similar, so if you don't mind I'll be picking your brain when I get started.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

There be 50 earthworms per square foot, in a really healthy garden soil. (0.09 sq meter)
according to Lowenfels and Lewis (Tm'ing w Microbes) 

And this is just awesome:
_A mere teaspoon of good garden soil, as measured by microbial geneticists, contains a *billion* invisible bacteria, several *yards* of equally invisible fungal hyphae, several *thousand* protozoa, and a few *dozen* nematodes._


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

With a good amount of worms in each pot or plant zone, they pull decaying mulch down into the topsoil, making richer castings.

Im all about the worm tunnels and dens, and the increased aeration and water retention they bring. Thats why I mix them in with the mulch now. They keep reproducing like crazy so why not. Plants like worm exudates, they carry beneficial bacteria and fungal spores too. Then boom these bacteria jump off cause they like the root's exudates. An insane restaurant, I imagine it'd be like riding tremors underground, mon.

Side note:
Not to knock P's worm researcher, he was a pioneer, but in Teaming with Microbes they say each cocoon has about 15 babies. However, they don't footnote their sources until the end of the book.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Becky, grab the baby bacteria NOWWWWW!!!!
We're HERE!!! 
RHIZOSPHERRRRRRRRRRRREE!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Also from Microbes:

_All manner of macro- and micro-arthropods are able to live in mulches, speeding decay, adding to soils organic content, and attracting other members of the soil food web.
_
I find this amazing, the combo's and synergy NEVER STOPPA

This is why we took our mulch game up.. it improves everything.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Mulch vs nutribullet, round 2

 

Add this to a little VC, soil, and wood chips, then see how it tests 

 
Filtered this one for fun. Looks alive! Couple tbsp soil, cup of water, a male, and some trimmings from a house plant.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Moist and bacteria friendly, this mulch recipe is about to get tested


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't Call it a Comeback !!!
Before
 
After


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> With a good amount of worms in each pot or plant zone, they pull decaying mulch down into the topsoil, making richer castings.
> 
> Im all about the worm tunnels and dens, and the increased aeration and water retention they bring. Thats why I mix them in with the mulch now. They keep reproducing like crazy so why not. Plants like worm exudates, they carry beneficial bacteria and fungal spores too. Then boom these bacteria jump off cause they like the root's exudates. An insane restaurant, I imagine it'd be like riding tremors underground, mon.
> 
> ...


? I've always said up to twenty worms per cocoon. Oh well...


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Don't Call it a Comeback !!!View attachment 3297096
> Before
> View attachment 3297098
> After


Healthy!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

She was just a bit finicky, like you said!! Just needed some unconditional ushering.

and yes leaving a couple untopped, my man! au naturelle.. even though i sourced a deadly blade from an OG cloner yesterday.. so thin it bends like nothing, so sharp it can slice a finger and nail off

what i will do is take a couple clones here and there and see if anyone can start flowering them.

Btw a black forrest germinated and then came out upside down, root up, seed down...the other one is proper tho.

our only Gravy xxx meanwhile germinated, hopefully it pops thru!!!


DonPetro said:


> Healthy!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> ? I've always said up to twenty worms per cocoon. Oh well...


Better than saying 3-5 like Pat! lol. jk. maybe in 1978 there were less in every cocoon, lmao. He does know his shit though. But now he's arguing with Lowenfels and co. muhahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Tesla puffin some vortex, F*^CK what day of the week it is!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Gawd Dayyam, cutting up medicinal with this bendy Gillette blade has to have taken the Jamaican way to the next level, bra's. 
Under the 80x microscope i'm seeing about 80-90% unpopped bulbs in this pile, vs 20-60% with scissors. After cutting, this is RIGHT before vaping or smoking. For when you pursuing a REAL clean, psychooooactive high!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

@DonPetro you REALLY GOTTA try brewing some tea with that good ol coconut oil and some thc packed leaves, even some CBD/N laden stems.. just anything. Yerba Mate is best but whatever you like. I don't even use honey its been the truth. I don't know if you'll ever make caps again. It's that good. I won't be stopping the tea. Its a very well rounded, relaxing, clean amazing glow that leaves you smiling heavily, profusely enjoying the moment, even in line or normally frustrating situations, you're elevated, grounded, and energized. With a calm, potent forward leaning focus.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

The fat be crucial, and I prefer a long, slow, low-temp steep


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> She was just a bit finicky, like you said!! Just needed some unconditional ushering.
> 
> and yes leaving a couple untopped, my man! au naturelle.. even though i sourced a deadly blade from an OG cloner yesterday.. so thin it bends like nothing, so sharp it can slice a finger and nail off
> 
> ...


I had high hopes that she'd come around for you...lol. It could have to do with the plant self-regulating like in nature. Takes time to adjust.


DonTesla said:


> The fat be crucial, and I prefer a long, slow, low-temp steep


I will have to try that. I think my coconut oil may have spoiled on me. Texture was off last time.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro you REALLY GOTTA try brewing some tea with that good ol coconut oil and some thc packed leaves, even some CBD/N laden stems.. just anything. Yerba Mate is best but whatever you like. I don't even use honey its been the truth. I don't know if you'll ever make caps again. It's that good. I won't be stopping the tea. Its a very well rounded, relaxing, clean amazing glow that leaves you smiling heavily, profusely enjoying the moment, even in line or normally frustrating situations, you're elevated, grounded, and energized. With a calm, potent forward leaning focus.


Pot butter Really messes with my guts. How the "tea" on the ole belly?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Coming soon to a thread near you..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Pot butter Really messes with my guts. How the "tea" on the ole belly?


Lol, like mushrooms? Damn. This here tea is great, it alleviates pain vs causing it, no stomach issues!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I had high hopes that she'd come around for you...lol. It could have to do with the plant self-regulating like in nature. Takes time to adjust.
> 
> I will have to try that. I think my coconut oil may have spoiled on me. Texture was off last time.


Damn! thats a shame.. But good on you, you won't regret it, bro!
I tasted some expensive coco oil it was sooooo creamy, so melty, so tasty. I don't even like mine for flavour but I get it in, lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Check out this pdf. It lists the origin and usage standards for pretty much every organic amendment you can think of.
> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=R71mVN3ZGM79oQS634H4Dg&url=http://www.ecocertcanada.com/sites/www.ecocertcanada.com/files/032-0311-2008-eng.pdf&ved=0CBwQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNF0sBcGxXmWrjOgeGIUHIFTESvVFA


Interesting .. Doesn't seem as strict as ppl make out..
stupid how they say if no organic is available use non organic alfalfa as long as it's not genetically modified.. 
Didn't see Frass or myco but its good to know. 
However the hell you dug this up..lol


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 19, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting .. Doesn't seem as strict as ppl make out..
> stupid how they say if no organic is available use non organic alfalfa as long as it's not genetically modified..
> Didn't see Frass or myco but its good to know.
> However the hell you dug this up..lol


Never ending quest for knowledge. 


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3297220
> Coming soon to a thread near you..


Last One Down...i like that.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Never ending quest for knowledge.
> 
> Last One Down...i like that.





DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3297220
> Coming soon to a thread near you..


Should do an all Heirloom run.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Never ending quest for knowledge.
> 
> Last One Down...i like that.


haha, me too, broling
what a wicked acquisition


----------



## DonTigro33 (Nov 20, 2014)

mmm gravy, gravy sativa. Found it to be very earthy in taste, resided primarily in the chest. Spicy aroma


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

Petro, that you at the top of the List?! Oh its Pedro.

You'll probably win the Sativa Cup if you enter. You and I got 11 months and a week.

Here's the Canadian Karma Cup results from this year

http://thekarmacup.com/results/

Below is for the 2014 Sativa Cup:




ID /NameStrain
1st The Green Canvas: …... Ambrosia
2nd Pedro: …………………….Janita La Lagrimosa
3rd Jordan of the Islands:…….Blue Cheese
4th Pedro: ……………………...Strawberry Cough
5th Alchemy Extracts: ……….Dairy Queen
6th Med-man Brand: ………….Lady Bugs Bubba
7th The Green Canvas: ………...Agent Organge
8th The London Comp. Soc. ….xxx?
9th PhatPharmer Industries:…….C99
10th House/Great Gardeners: …..Sweet Skunk CBD
11th Med-man Brand: ……………...Bubble Haze
12th Med-man Brand: ……………...Lemon Thai


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Or a large no-till bed. Living mulch and worm cast teas...oh the life!


That's what I would eventually like to have. A nice big 20cf-30cf bed. Let the ladies really stretch their legs out in a huge swath of soil


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's what I would eventually like to have. A nice big 20cf-30cf bed. Let the ladies really stretch their legs out in a huge swath of soil


Yea that would be epic. I've always wanted to have a huge bed of rich earthy goodness. Be as close to nature indoors as you could get i imagine.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 21, 2014)

@st0wandgrow any input on this. http://boards.cannabis.com/rhode-island-ri/195218-snow-watering.html
@DonTesla will dig it im sure.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

inspiring


DonPetro said:


> @st0wandgrow any input on this. http://boards.cannabis.com/rhode-island-ri/195218-snow-watering.html
> @DonTesla will dig it im sure.


+UBER interesting. I do wonder if elevation and chem trails play a role?!
Damn, in Canada we'd be set!!

BWD's snow tested ph 6.2, and PPM 008


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @st0wandgrow any input on this. http://boards.cannabis.com/rhode-island-ri/195218-snow-watering.html
> @DonTesla will dig it im sure.


Why not? Other than the process of melting the snow potentially being a pain in the nut sack I'd say its a no-brainer.

Some interesting comments in that thread. Is it possible that melted snow is better than regular rain fall? I might have to try this on a plant myself


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

A 14 week flowering Sativa with wild Vietnam Black and Cherry Bomb bloodline, this one should be a REAL treat .. THANKS Dp and the Rev!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's "D". She is amazing smelling, sharp and piney. 
 
Not bad for some t5s!
 
Little Razor sharp cleanup and clone job makes it easier to water and check mulch.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3298753
> A 14 week flowering Sativa with wild Vietnam Black and Cherry Bomb bloodline, this one should be a REAL treat .. THANKS Dp and the Rev!


Bury that stalk! And those beans be 16-week flowerers.


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3298761
> Here's "D". She is amazing smelling, sharp and piney.
> View attachment 3298762
> Not bad for some t5s!
> ...


Damn she is stacked! I can't get over the color. So green and consistent throughout. And by the looks of those petioles i'd say that soil mix is pretty much dialled in.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like you got some big ladies for this run. Bigger veg pots than last run?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3298753
> A 14 week flowering Sativa with wild Vietnam Black and Cherry Bomb bloodline, this one should be a REAL treat .. THANKS Dp and the Rev!


*** This is not a hyped up warning***
"There’s nothing even close to it in smells, flavors and effects."
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/BlackForrest.html


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Bury that stalk! And those beans be 16-week flowerers.
> 
> Damn she is stacked! I can't get over the color. So green and consistent throughout. And by the looks of those petioles i'd say that soil mix is pretty much dialled in.


Thats what i thought, 16 week. But first few web pages i checked all said 14 weeks! 11 to 14, actually! But the Rev says veg for 11 weeks flower for 16! so in 27 weeks we gonna have world class Vietnam sativa.. Wonder why he recc's straight soil germ'in?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like you got some big ladies for this run. Bigger veg pots than last run?


For sure, bro, they be maturing very nicely. Not feeling transplants anymore at this size lol. Did we go from 1 gal to 5 gal last time? Must have, hey..we had nothing else, lol.
These went from beer cup to 3 gal pail.. i just thought of a sick idea, and how one could transplant a bigger smart pot past its "easily handleable" stage.. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut tho, its serious!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Bury that stalk! And those beans be 16-week flowerers.
> 
> Damn she is stacked! I can't get over the color. So green and consistent throughout. And by the looks of those petioles i'd say that soil mix is pretty much dialled in.


Crazy green hey bro!? Not one skinny purple stripe or even green variation. 

The temps are nice and steady: 18-19* at night / 24-26* during lights on. 

Soil's looking real solid. A little less shine and dark green than the Vortex had but probably cause i added some extra recycled mix, diluted it a little bit.. now I'm taking the soil very serious tho. Can hardly wait for the next batch.

FYI
-The rasta blend was warm 2 days ago and not much furrier,
-The vamp blend cooled off meanwhile. How much tea would u say is good per 18gal batch. They only got like a cup or two each, not sure what i was thinking but i had a lot going on i guess


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

27 week Sativa (left) on deck!
NEXT June is gonna be INSANE


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Crazy green hey bro!? Not one skinny purple stripe or even green variation.
> 
> The temps are nice and steady: 18-19* at night / 24-26* during lights on.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry about specific amounts as the moisture content in the mix will determine how much to add.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

Simply slide a layer back to add food and water


Scraped some new bedding aside to expose the castin-harvesting screen

The dots on the corners note the week of the month and therefore what corner I rotate to


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I wouldnt worry about specific amounts as the moisture content in the mix will determine how much to add.


(Y) That's what I did they were fairly moist still.. Thumbs up


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 22, 2014)

I fed a 1/4 cup manure along with about 1 cup of chopped romaine lettuce and carrot peelings around noon. The manure is completely gone and the activity is amazing.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2014)

Alas! The actual gravy has risen.. Not just a potential gravy!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 23, 2014)

How's sister re-veg?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 23, 2014)

Worms are getting huge since starting on manure! Its crazy!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> How's sister re-veg?


She's in her own cab now with a couple CFL's dedicated to her nice and close. Had some perlite in the bottom of her 5 gal so it was slowing things down a bit. Made more holes put a fan by her base too, just been moistening the top. Tmrw she gets some tlc. The 5th 6th and 7th litres of tea this round be ready soon


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Worms are getting huge since starting on manure! Its crazy!


Bigger worms mean bigger appetites! 
They sound really amped on that stuff!! 
Good job, bro- Cant wait to get some!


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Worms are getting huge since starting on manure! Its crazy!


What kind of manure? How hot is it?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> What kind of manure? How hot is it?


its organic free range cattle manure i believe, from petro's potential farm to-be. How hot, tho, i know not, bro


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> its organic free range cattle manure i believe, from petro's potential farm to-be. How hot, tho, i know not, bro





NoSwagBag said:


> What kind of manure? How hot is it?


Its composted cow manure from free range, organically raised cattle. Generally speaking, cow manure is referred to as a 'cold' manure.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Its composted cow manure from free range, organically raised cattle. Generally speaking, cow manure is referred to as a 'cold' manure.


I guess what I meant was if it was composted or fresh. I've got access to free horse manure myself and plan to compost that with leaves, seaweed and vegetable scraps from the house. I love FREE.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> I guess what I meant was if it was composted or fresh. I've got access to free horse manure myself and plan to compost that with leaves, seaweed and vegetable scraps from the house. I love FREE.


Your Patriots made the Lions look stupid on Sunday.

Fucking Lions. Most frustrating team to pull for.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

This little animal was rolled up and disguised as a shelled snail.. Went to mark spot for Photo and it took off with its hundred legs, but not before I snapped it in action


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> I guess what I meant was if it was composted or fresh. I've got access to free horse manure myself and plan to compost that with leaves, seaweed and vegetable scraps from the house. I love FREE.


It's well aged if I'm not mistaken. Correct me if I'm wrong Petrooo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3300513
> 
> This little animal was rolled up and disguised as a shelled snail.. Went to mark spot for Photo and it took off with its hundred legs, but not before I snapped it in action


Did ya shit your pants a little?

Be honest


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did ya shit your pants a little?
> 
> Be honest


hahaha i was like, WOAH BUDDY and head juked like it was gonna punch me in the face, floated back like a foot, then i dove in quick for the shot!! slightly Ali-like, lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> hahaha i was like, WOAH BUDDY and head juked like it was gonna punch me in the face, floated back like a foot, then i dove in quick for the shot!! slightly Ali-like, lol


Ha! Nice.

Having those critters further up the food chain move in is a good sign that soil is dialed in. Other than that I'm not a huge fan of sharing my grow room with the larger bugs. Whacked my head a few times trying to avoid those mo-fos


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

shit son i think 14 and 10 might have induced flowering on a couple ladies… let me take a pic… and been on 16 / 8 yet again, for ohhh bout a week now
 Before

And now:


close up:
Was flowering induced here bradaMons? Bark it up! @DonPetro


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! Nice.
> 
> Having those critters further up the food chain move in is a good sign that soil is dialed in. Other than that I'm not a huge fan of sharing my grow room with the larger bugs. Whacked my head a few times trying to avoid those mo-fos


IS IT!? AWWWWESOME…. i thought it was a good sign, too.. thankfully i had brought her out where there was lots of head room! That's funny but rough same time! Careful bro!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> shit son i think 14 and 10 might have induced flowering on a couple ladies… let me take a pic… and been on 16 / 8 yet again, for ohhh bout a week now
> View attachment 3300547 Before
> 
> And now:
> ...


Yea i'd say she is in flower mode. Thats kind of why i liked the two tents. You can move them into the flower tent as they show sex. But the space the one room offers is nice.


DonTesla said:


> It's well aged if I'm not mistaken. Correct me if I'm wrong Petrooo


Its pretty well aged. Its nice, got bits of straw and whatnot in it.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

This was in sub's thread…made me think of them sweet DE rocks!

_Silicon is not classed as an essential nutrient, but, in response to a wealth of new findings highlighting the importance of this nutrient, that status may soon change. Silicon is the second most abundant mineral on the planet. It is everywhere. Clays are alumina silicates and sand is largely silicon, so how could there be a shortage of silicon? The answer lies in the form of silicon that enters the plant. Plants uptake silicon as silicic acid and this is what is missing in the soil. Something we have done in conventional agriculture appears to have compromised the conversion of insoluble silicon into the plant available form. It may reflect a mineral imbalance or we may have knocked out some of the soil microbe species that solubilise this mineral. I*t is not yet understood what drove the widespread deficiency but we do know that a healthy, disease suppressive soil should contain 100 ppm of monosilicic acid (as measured in a soil analysis) and very few soils come anywhere near that mark!
*_
*@DonPetro *yea 2 tents was nice for that reason, hey.. They were so small tho! Good for a beastly mother or a 27 week BlackForrest tho! Still trying to think of the final design for this puppy. Never quite content! hahaha. JUST GOTTA GRIND daily til we get our farm


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

To be or not to be, that is the question..

wonder if we should give this lanker the X or not. F*** i dislike 2 things… rushing and plant stretching, lol.
guess alfalfa should be intro'd when dipping off the 18/6, or stronger veg lights?
know of an OG around here who had his 1 footers stacked with about 48 nodes.
Even they had to find the right strain though. 
Lest us not forget.
Patience and breath work


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I've designed some passively cooled 36" bars for your ladies. Will use roughly 32w per bar and put out 137 lumens/watt. Total cost: $125


Hahahahaha read my mind!
You're the best, man! Tell me mo'!?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hahahahaha read my mind!
> You're the best, man! Tell me mo'!?


I may revise it slightly and make it 40w. And i slightly underestimated on the post above. Edited.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking forward to jump in quality of lighting, mon.

Here's the overview of Teaming with Nutrients and the 1st chapter.. its like Magic School Bus for Adult Organic Growers, lmao.

http://www.workman.com/static/assets/TeamingwithNutrientsSampleSpreads.pdf

Its actually an overview, foreword, intro to chapter 1 on cells, and then its chapter 3, *Botany for Plant Nutrition *


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok so the 40w would work out to be $140.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hahahahaha read my mind!
> You're the best, man! Tell me mo'!?





DonPetro said:


> I may revise it slightly and make it 40w. And i slightly underestimated on the post above. Edited.


Ok so here is the finalized plan after crunching some numbers and taking some heat in the LED forum.
5 Vero 10 COBs with a total vf of roughly 130v driven at 300mA. They will be spaced roughly 7" apart on a 36" slab of the 3.5" profile from HeatsinkUSA. Should be able to get 10 maybe 8 inches from the top of the canopy which would make for great penetration combined with the wide coverage.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ok so the 40w would work out to be $140.


Very nice, how many bars is that, good sir?

And to follow up that DE Rock Talk,

_Blotches, stripes and pale colours, from shortages of minerals, represent the mismanagement of chlorophyll. Sometimes its not just the lack of these nutrients but their delivery into the crop that is the issue. Silicon can have a big impact upon mineral uptake. Phloem and xylem are the pathways that govern mineral absorption and the translocation of minerals within the plant. These nutrient highways are built from silicon and their performance will suffer in its absence._

Maybe for the 27 week stuff we should make sure we have a bit of Rice and some DE Rocks.. whats the ideal amounts though? One of us gwan need to read up on em, dive in!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Very nice, how many bars is that, good sir?
> 
> And to follow up that DE Rock Talk,
> 
> ...


That is per bar. 3 feet wide.
And i forgot to mention to add rice to your mixes along with the amendments. I always have but i always forget to mention it.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ok so here is the finalized plan after crunching some numbers and taking some heat in the LED forum.
> 5 Vero 10 COBs with a total vf of roughly 130v driven at 300mA. They will be spaced roughly 7" apart on a 36" slab of the 3.5" profile from HeatsinkUSA. Should be able to get 10 maybe 8 inches from the top of the canopy which would make for great penetration combined with the wide coverage.


Very sick whats the heat from!? Pioneering too much!? Challenging the DIY Geniuses? Tsk Tsk Tsk, lol. Or just being too EVERYWHERE hahahaha


DonPetro said:


> That is per bar. 3 feet wide.
> And i forgot to mention to add rice to your mixes along with the amendments. I always have but i always forget to mention it.


Very nice. So one bad ass 36" bar with 5 COBs, each on those mini heatsinks? Then you can use it for veg and flower, just add your spectrums as you wish!

What is the width it can cover? Like other width wise,

and yes thats right hey, rice vewy gooooo.
2 cups per batch? what kind of rice we like to use, mon? lol


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Very sick whats the heat from!? Pioneering too much!? Challenging the DIY Geniuses? Tsk Tsk Tsk, lol. Or just being too EVERYWHERE hahahaha
> 
> Very nice. So one bad ass 36" bar with 5 COBs, each on those mini heatsinks? Then you can use it for veg and flower, just add your spectrums as you wish!
> 
> ...


No the whole 36" bar IS the heatsink. Very simplified. 5 cobs, 1 driver, 1 heatsink. I would say 1 bar would replace 4 of the t5s coverage wise. And at only 40w.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

As far as the rice goes i like 1 cup per cubic foot.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

So Rev says soil germ be best for the BLkFrrst, 7 year old seed with 100 % apparent germ rate. so far no jokes.. 3 of 3 have germed, one came up root first tho.
This is on day 3 or so vs the heirloom that's still unsurfaced for 10 days now..What a little beauty


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice, bro! We gonna have a few DIY projects this year lol.

But yea that was the fastest soil germ ever for me. Heating pad with basic mix.

You should see the Vortex tho, its like its smiling, the way the leaves have been from the day they opened… very cute plant mon


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Very nice, bro! We gonna have a few DIY projects this year lol.
> 
> But yea that was the fastest soil germ ever for me. Heating pad with basic mix.
> 
> You should see the Vortex tho, its like its smiling, the way the leaves have been from the day they opened… very cute plant mon


I need to make a couple small lamps for the house plants. Maybe a 5000k bar as well for starting veggies.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I need to make a couple small lamps for the house plants. Maybe a 5000k bar as well for starting veggies.


Crucial! Big up


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 25, 2014)

You're gonna need a few bars pretty quick by the looks of it! Taking orders. Customizable spectrums. Mounting hardware included. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

Confusing times, confusing times, lol.. but thru the fog the Dons gwan jog


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> You're gonna need a few bars pretty quick by the looks of it! Taking orders. Customizable spectrums. Mounting hardware included. Lol


hah! lets get what, 2? or 3? Kinda depends on what the final flowering set up is, and how much we drop and when, i guess… and if these can be a part of flowering set up, then we'll just have to add the reds (and blues?) separately, after . But not too much after! Its getting to be a jungle! This china will only suffice for so long! I guess we could always SxS the 400w china vs our 400w Don DIY then upgrade to whatever wins that battle! hahaha i wonder what side that would be


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> hah! lets get what, 2? or 3? Kinda depends on what the final flowering set up is, and how much we drop and when, i guess… and if these can be a part of flowering set up, then we'll just have to add the reds (and blues?) separately, after . But not too much after! Its getting to be a jungle! This china will only suffice for so long! I guess we could always SxS the 400w china vs our 400w Don DIY then upgrade to whatever wins that battle! hahaha i wonder what side that would be


Well these bars i'm planning will just use cobs, no red or blue diodes. That will keep cost and labour down. They will be solder free and should only take a few hours to build. Being passively cooled and with the cobs running in series each bar will have only one plug. I think my original concept with the semi-passive 660nm wings should take a back seat for awhile so we can set you up. Its almost too simple not to. Besides you have all those light thirsty ladies there. I got some herbs. Any amount of light you add is going to be a benefit. That china light has done well. I think getting some cobs in there early and seeing what they can do will make it an easy transition for when it does go. Three bars would likely replace it and then some in terms of luminous flux but in terms of PAR should blow it away. DIY builds are taking over as they maximize efficiency and are highly customizable.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Well these bars i'm planning will just use cobs, no red or blue diodes. That will keep cost and labour down. They will be solder free and should only take a few hours to build. Being passively cooled and with the cobs running in series each bar will have only one plug. I think my original concept with the semi-passive 660nm wings should take a back seat for awhile so we can set you up. Its almost too simple not to. Besides you have all those light thirsty ladies there. I got some herbs. Any amount of light you add is going to be a benefit. That china light has done well. I think getting some cobs in there early and seeing what they can do will make it an easy transition for when it does go. Three bars would likely replace it and then some in terms of luminous flux but in terms of PAR should blow it away. DIY builds are taking over as they maximize efficiency and are highly customizable.


kudos, brotha, kudos.. time is ticking indeed. Thankfully this panel's still here. 

And running such high quality lights so softly, amazing how they can last a decade without suffering HPS-type losses. Cost is really divided if you use them to their decade+ potential. Do you think its worth going with Cree over the Vero?

And yea the simpler the design the better with long term flexibility.. 3 foot bars should be good for almost anywhere. If the red and blue diodes can each go on their own sinks after, that'd work. Individual timers and separate sinks is probably easier to control on the lights than having everything on giant sinks, with dimmers, hey.

Only thing is, if this is a 10 year commitment, i would prefer to begin with the end in mind..kind of want to foresee the final design before pulling triggaz on any purchases. 

I want to run like 800w DIY ideally, or 2000w HPS (air-cooled) equivalent, I see buddy online here replaced 2 x 600w hps with one 500w DIY. That's what I'm talking about. I think that's whats needed so we don't run out of medicine, I'm gonna be out in like 45-50 days!! lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2014)

plus i want a good amount of coco oil, which i will use medicinally as well as in the tea's.

i may need to dig up a couple 250 watters to get us thru this round worse case, but these DIY are the bees knees, no doubt brotha


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> kudos, brotha, kudos.. time is ticking indeed. Thankfully this panel's still here.
> 
> And running such high quality lights so softly, amazing how they can last a decade without suffering HPS-type losses. Cost is really divided if you use them to their decade+ potential. Do you think its worth going with Cree over the Vero?
> 
> ...


Thats 45-50 days longer than me! I may have to build myself one so you can see the design. May take a few months though.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2014)

in regards to clones, bro, how good or bad is having some mycelium looking fibres cling to the tips of the submerged end? Its the start of roots? Or the death of them? lol


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> in regards to clones, bro, how good or bad is having some mycelium looking fibres cling to the tips of the submerged end? Its the start of roots? Or the death of them? lol


Not sure bro. Not done too much cloning. Try rinsing off, change water and increase dissolved oxygen levels.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


>


I know right?!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Do you think its worth going with Cree over Vero (edit: Bridgelux)?


Simply put, no. A few reasons:
1. Entry level cost (cree cxa's are over $100 each if you can find them. A Vero 10 is $5, Vero 18 is $14, etc.)
2. Availability (see above)
3. Better thermal packaging
4. On board solderless connection
5. Better range of drive options

Seeing lots of good things from the Vero series. Can't deny the performance. These are nothing like the diodes used in the china panels. These are quality emitters. 

http://www.digikey.com/product-highlights/en/vero-series/51566


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2014)

Little praying before bed make for good sleep!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Simply put, no. A few reasons:
> 1. Entry level cost (cree cxa's are over $100 each if you can find them. A Vero 10 is $5, Vero 18 is $14, etc.)
> 2. Availability (see above)
> 3. Better thermal packaging
> ...


Hard to argue with better availability, price, and the solder less feature, let alone other options !
Sometimes less is more.

Speaking of which.. Tried some All-organic, water-only cloning to see what would happen..

Just used thin thin blade. No aloe, coconut, or any other rooting compounds..

Fresh Ro water and a bubbler..Roots started today! Its about day 7


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 27, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hard to argue with better availability, price, and the solder less feature, let alone other options !
> Sometimes less is more.
> 
> Speaking of which.. Tried some All-organic, water-only cloning to see what would happen..
> ...


Nice! I need to get a light up...


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 27, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hard to argue with better availability, price, and the solder less feature, let alone other options !
> Sometimes less is more.
> 
> Speaking of which.. Tried some All-organic, water-only cloning to see what would happen..
> ...


Im thinking about making some lamps for around the house too. Complete with shades. Man, i just wanna build lights!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2014)

hahahaha i could just picture ur place packed with lights.. open a cupboard for a cup of coffee.. see some 5000K beams

Turn on a lamp in the living room, its a shaded COB. Sheeit.. all places should come standard with some COBs, imo. Forget the hide-a-bed, how bout the hide-a-mini-garden instead?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 27, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> hahahaha i could just picture ur place packed with lights.. open a cupboard for a cup of coffee.. see some 5000K beams
> 
> Turn on a lamp in the living room, its a shaded COB. Sheeit.. all places should come standard with some COBs, imo. Forget the hide-a-bed, how bout the hide-a-mini-garden instead?


Yea i got two matching lamps. One doesn't work so i thought i would salvage the shade at least and make a matching hanging lamp.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea i got two matching lamps. One doesn't work so i thought i would salvage the shade at least and make a matching hanging lamp.


I can hardly wait for new lights!!!!! Its gonna be an awesome year. Im staying inside til spring, lmao. Slick shit tho, Petro. Gonna be preem


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 27, 2014)

I need to start a new worm bin too. Getting over populated.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I need to start a new worm bin too. Getting over populated.


Yea? good problem to have! 
Lifted a pot when watering today, there were 3 worms under it and a bunch of fresh castings, they had made there way out of the holes.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 28, 2014)

Yea thats a good sign of a healthy soil. My box has never been more alive. Had a big spider run out of it yesterday. Scared me, almost dropped the lid.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 28, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea thats a good sign of a healthy soil. My box has never been more alive. Had a big spider run out of it yesterday. Scared me, almost dropped the lid.


Hahhahaha, thats awesome bro.. we've had slugs, ladybugs, centipedes, beetles, and spiders pop out of nowhere so far.. still waiting for a sparrow to swoop thru one day, lol


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 28, 2014)

You gonna run any snow water comparisons?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't see why not, bro. It'd be good to have our own stance on it I think. 

***
Have you found any beans? Found a lone, mature seed in the 11wk cheddar larf. Accidentally sliced it a bit but gonna try salvage it, see if it germs.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 28, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I don't see why not, bro. It'd be good to have our own stance on it I think.
> 
> ***
> Have you found any beans? Found a lone, mature seed in the 11wk cheddar larf. Accidentally sliced it a bit but gonna try salvage it, see if it germs.


I did find the odd immature seed. Totally out now though so it looks like you got them all.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

Made a mistake, I mean happy accident, lol.. Light was way too big to access back row without arm surgery or wheeled.. everything, so..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3292672
> This girl was a gnarly little wilting badass.. and now she's a recently watered female princess on the rise in the Dons Garden, Jahjah!! Must have inoculated wit fighting bacterial micro beasties


 
Update of our indica cutie!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

Another victory for the Med Principle and therefore the Dons'!!
Additive-free cloning going well so far.. Ro only, with o2.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Another victory for the Med Principle and therefore the Dons'!!View attachment 3303112
> Additive-free cloning going well so far.. Ro only, with o2.


Nice roots! 


DonTesla said:


> Made a mistake, I mean happy accident, lol.. Light was way too big to access back row without arm surgery or wheeled.. everything, so..
> View attachment 3303089View attachment 3303090


Plants are looking nice and healthy. Keep it up!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3303100
> Update of our indica cutie!


That's a beauty right there DT! What strain is that?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3303100
> Update of our indica cutie!





st0wandgrow said:


> That's a beauty right there DT! What strain is that?


I second that! Is there a more beautiful plant than cannabis? I think not! If there is im yet to see it. And that is a prime example. Did you top all of them?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a beauty right there DT! What strain is that?


we're not sure yet Sto! we normally label everything really well, but we got a TGA mix of seeds and germed them all, its gonna be my kind of detective work i tell ya! it could even be an heirloom lol, i just let them go this one time


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I second that! Is there a more beautiful plant than cannabis? I think not! If there is im yet to see it. And that is a prime example. Did you top all of them?


I HEAR THAT! damn, its gonna be an exciting round, with everything thats around the corner.. what an art form, pass time, and great way to weave with the medicinal community!

EDIT:
@DonPetro almost bro, left 2 untopped that were stackers. Just gonna LST them down lower a bit since all flowers to be are lining up together in four vertical columns


----------



## Scroga (Nov 29, 2014)

Big ups from West oz. . What are you guys thoughts on neem. .Do you use? Cheers for the 101

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

I FEEL FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT HAVE HERB!!!
EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE THIS PLANT, I repeat, PLANT!

PLANT!

Not DRUG! -PLANT!

A plant so OLD (4000 years+)
.. it CO EVOLVED with humans so our OWN BLOOD has CBD receptors, never mind OUR BRAIN!!!
Even Big Pharm knows its medicine, they synthesize the isolated compounds themselves now, its undeniable..
THE BLASPHEMY!!!

AGHHH

HANG IN THERE PEEPS!

One state a year since Cali in 96 the tides are turning..Recreational ganja legal in Alaska now too, and Emerys out in Amsterdam, planning something Im sure.. (Cannibis Cup was cancelled!)


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

@DonPetro what did you say again, about the neem last time bro? lol

Meal of course…

we don't like oil, except for coconut!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 29, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I FEEL FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT HAVE HERB!!!
> EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE THIS PLANT, I repeat, PLANT!
> 
> PLANT!
> ...


Well thanks! Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/BC/ID/2545200779/
Life in prison for 4.5 years with no cannabis
to this:


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Big ups from West oz. . What are you guys thoughts on neem. .Do you use? Cheers for the 101
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


Is it the neem you in love wit @DonPetro? Looks like, tasty.. add milk! Mini Coco pebbles!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 29, 2014)

Loving the nuances in smells..and structure, lol


One of the untopped otl
The indica cutie otr


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 30, 2014)

This is interesting.. Pathogen, bacteria, or fungi?


hyroot said:


> best leds to get are area 51, apache tech, Hans led (bonsaihero), DIY Cree cobs. Then another tech that's equal is inda gro induction / led pontoon combo.
> 
> area 51 runs all top bin Cree leds. Apache runs Nichia mid -top bin leds, Hans runs Cree and osram top bin leds (no lenses).
> 
> ...


Have you decided on what you're running for your 4x4 room, Hyroot?

As for attached pic, @Stow @DonPetro is this.. uh. what is this? white spoof looking marks, very small, numberous though, in spots. Seems a weaker one got them


----------



## Scroga (Nov 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro what did you say again, about the neem last time bro? lol
> 
> Meal of course…
> 
> we don't like oil, except for coconut!


Not the oil bro the cake. ..

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Nov 30, 2014)

Although I do use an oil product that has other elements added that I spray in veg to good effect... Nice glossy dark leaves and keeps them bugs away! 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Nov 30, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> This is interesting.. Pathogen, bacteria, or fungi?
> 
> Have you decided on what you're running for your 4x4 room, Hyroot?
> 
> As for attached pic, @Stow @DonPetro is this.. uh. what is this? white spoof looking marks, very small, numberous though, in spots. Seems a weaker one got them


been vegging perpetual with marsII for a while no complaints they love those big 5w leds. .

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2014)

Houston, we are ready for takeoff...

The vamp blend (red) had me wondering a bit..

Until I put it in this new strong box, and got to see herds of worms EVERYWHERE.. Literally handfuls of giant aggregates bound by worm slime. Another Critter too. I wasn't liking the woodchips but they are snapping like crackers and shredding like mini wheats


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Houston, we are ready for takeoff...View attachment 3304527
> 
> The vamp blend (red) had me wondering a bit..
> 
> ...


It's alive!!! Lovin the tight corners with the durofoam too. Love that stuff! So easy to work with and serves multiple purposes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> As for attached pic, @Stow @DonPetro is this.. uh. what is this? white spoof looking marks, very small, numberous though, in spots. Seems a weaker one got them


That looks like early stage of thrips to me.

This is what a leaf looks like once they settle in.....


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That looks like early stage of thrips to me.
> 
> This is what a leaf looks like once they settle in.....


. Thanks Stow.
On it.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> It's alive!!! Lovin the tight corners with the durofoam too. Love that stuff! So easy to work with and serves multiple purposes.


I KNOW! Those centipedes are amazing to watch, their legs move in little clusters so fast they almost look like wings, its organized motion, almost sacred geometry. And yea durofoams real nice.. your cab is gonna be pimped by 2015. Eye Wish you could be here, bra!

****
ps. Looks like majority of clones are rooting now!...Added pic @DonPetro !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


>


Just keep an eye out. Nothing to stress over. They are visible to the naked eye. Look for a long'ish yellow'ish thing moving about the leaf. If you see one, or if those spots get worse then you can treat them with neem, azamax, or spinosad.

They are easy to deal with. Only if left unchecked for a while will they do some serious damage


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just keep an eye out. Nothing to stress over. They are visible to the naked eye. Look for a long'ish yellow'ish thing moving about the leaf. If you see one, or if those spots get worse then you can treat them with neem, azamax, or spinosad.
> 
> They are easy to deal with. Only if left unchecked for a while will they do some serious damage


Thanks again, bra.
Looks like the lone girl who was left in a beer cup for too long got it a bit, she's separated from the pack..
Ima keep a close eye.. whats better u think? the neem or spinosad


----------



## Scroga (Dec 1, 2014)

Neem .. Natural, systemic


Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 1, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I KNOW! Those centipedes are amazing to watch, their legs move in little clusters so fast they almost look like wings, its organized motion, almost sacred geometry. And yea durofoams real nice.. your cab is gonna be pimped by 2015. Eye Wish you could be here, bra!
> 
> ****
> ps. Looks like majority of clones are rooting now!...View attachment 3304596Added pic @DonPetro !


Should try to have those clones' roots protected from the light. I will try to find some plugs like these  for you.
You can then cut holes in a lid for whatever type container suits your needs.
And bro, you have no idea how much i wish i could be there.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 1, 2014)

Did you guys catch that thread where the fella was cloning using aloe vera vs ? ... He's getting great results

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 1, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Did you guys catch that thread where the fella was cloning using aloe vera vs ? ... He's getting great results
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


Yea i think that was @DANKSWAG but i could be wrong.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah that was me and I've been using Aloe Vera since, great healthy clones is all I've experienced using Aloe and it is easy and very inexpensive....

DankSwag


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 1, 2014)

Aloe Vera plants are good to have around. I remember burning myself as a kid and my grandma cut a leaf off and squeezed it out onto the burn. Felt so good.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 1, 2014)

Haha we've all got one a them good ol granma aloe vera stories! Lol

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2014)

my granny poured alcohol! lol


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 2, 2014)

@DonTesla...look familiar?
http://www.organicallydone.com/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Aloe Vera plants are good to have around. I remember burning myself as a kid and my grandma cut a leaf off and squeezed it out onto the burn. Felt so good.





Scroga said:


> Haha we've all got one a them good ol granma aloe vera stories! Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app



We could all learn a lot from our grannies. 

I used to cut my grandmothers lawn when she started getting older.....and she always insisted on me bagging the clippings and hauling them to the compost bin. Push lawn mower, bag after bag after bag hauled to that god forsaken compost bin on the other side of a one acre lot. 

My mom used to always marvel at her roses and other flowers. I had no clue at the time, but granny knew what was up. She used that nice rich compost in her flower beds, along with rain water that she caught in big 55 gallon drums.

In hindsight I wish I would have taken notes


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> We could all learn a lot from our grannies.
> 
> I used to cut my grandmothers lawn when she started getting older.....and she always insisted on me bagging the clippings and hauling them to the compost bin. Push lawn mower, bag after bag after bag hauled to that god forsaken compost bin on the other side of a one acre lot.
> 
> ...


Sounds alot like my grandma. She's always had a green thumb. My mom can't keep an artificial plant alive so i know where i get my affinity for all-natural, organic gardening. A lot of weekends spent out at the farm as a kid playing in the dirt and exploring the forests.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 2, 2014)

@DonTesla...i've always felt different...
http://blake4d.hubpages.com/hub/24-Signs-that-You-are-an-Annunaki-Descendant-or-Past-Lives-of-the-Lizard-Kings


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi folks,
I've been battling fungus gnats. The local compost I've been getting is unfortunately the source. Anyway, im brewing a compost tea now. Should I add neem meal or crab meal to the tea, or top dress with and water in? I'm already using yellow sticky tape and have dried out the soil as much as I'm comfortable with.
thanks
NSB


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla...look familiar?
> http://www.organicallydone.com/


Very! They jacked our pic!
Haha

And yea bro, yesterday I got a chill.. Literally felt life itself is a double lucid dream, one physical and one astral, combined.. Meaning, yes.. We are ALREADY DEAD, and when we "actually die" we actually wake up in another dimension..

Imagine what kind of beings would be able to manifest dreams in a "3D" physical existence and a 5D astral plane


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been battling fungus gnats. The local compost I've been getting is unfortunately the source. Anyway, im brewing a compost tea now. Should I add neem meal or crab meal to the tea, or top dress with and water in? I'm already using yellow sticky tape and have dried out the soil as much as I'm comfortable with.
> thanks
> NSB


I would do a bsm vc tea with Frass and spray the leaves but do it in a way so gentle that you spray upwards and let the tea fall downwards on to leaf surfaces. Get some healthy pathogen competition ... And I would water daily but just tiny tiny amounts so bottom never gets wet just stays just moist enough to not wilt, stirring your dry mulch making those puppies escape, then BAM.. HUNT Away


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 3, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been battling fungus gnats. The local compost I've been getting is unfortunately the source. Anyway, im brewing a compost tea now. Should I add neem meal or crab meal to the tea, or top dress with and water in? I'm already using yellow sticky tape and have dried out the soil as much as I'm comfortable with.
> thanks
> NSB



Available at any big box hardware store. This beneficial bacteria will kill the fungus gnat larvae for you....

http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/2382/pest-solver-guide-mosquitoes?kpid=1211108&gclid=CLzzy8ikqsICFYM7aQodhjQAcA


.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Available at any big box hardware store. This beneficial bacteria will kill the fungus gnat larvae for you....
> 
> http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/2382/pest-solver-guide-mosquitoes?kpid=1211108&gclid=CLzzy8ikqsICFYM7aQodhjQAcA
> 
> ...


Good, 
they've got the mosquito dunks at lowes.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

This is supposed to be a black Forrest update but look. Almost 4 weeks later, Big 4 Ouncer pops up, same cup! These heirlooms sure have been difficult.. Should maybe soak them, scoring hasn't helped much it seems.


They'll have to live together til I can clone the forest


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Available at any big box hardware store. This beneficial bacteria will kill the fungus gnat larvae for you....
> 
> http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/2382/pest-solver-guide-mosquitoes?kpid=1211108&gclid=CLzzy8ikqsICFYM7aQodhjQAcA
> 
> ...


Even better!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

Shit, son. Looks like We got some stinky ass Relish Kush, smelling like strong old school pine and pickled yellow relish, with that home made, mustard undertone.. F me, its grossly addictive. 14 and 10.. last day.. 


 

The only plant of this type, no clones..this beauties name is simply "E", she's led the pack in in many ways already, first to hit 20inches wide, stretch, be topped, show sex, and now flower


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Shit, son. Looks like We got some stinky ass Relish Kush, smelling like strong old school pine and pickled yellow relish, with that home made, mustard undertone.. F me, its grossly addictive. 14 and 10.. last day.. View attachment 3306118
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306119
> ...


"E"xcellent!!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Shit, son. Looks like We got some stinky ass Relish Kush, smelling like strong old school pine and pickled yellow relish, with that home made, mustard undertone.. F me, its grossly addictive. 14 and 10.. last day.. View attachment 3306118
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306119
> ...


Gotta love that 14/10 cycle! Looks like she may have some ruderalis in her genes cuz that is a pretty well developed flower already. Nothing wrong with that though. Would make good breeding stock with a long flowering sativa genotype such as the Black Forrest.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Gotta love that 14/10 cycle! Looks like she may have some ruderalis in her genes cuz that is a pretty well developed flower already. Nothing wrong with that though. Would make good breeding stock with a long flowering sativa genotype such as the Black Forrest.


I think it's the IRS!!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 3, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I think it's the IRS!!


Indica.Ruderalis.Sativa.
Could be.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

buddy asked me since i like all natural cloning if some VC/ leachate would be best things added to the water reservoir ..

i told him, well, the goal is to use zero ingredients, lol, so the most i would use on top of water and dissolved o2 is one thing max.. if possible, and personally, i would pick myco.

and if I didn't have that, then I'd use fresh aloe from a plant.
then coconut water.

the blade is the most important thing, a clean sanitary cut, and getting it wet quick. 
(aloe is better than water, but just water works. i just wanted to try it out)

so far 90% rooted the only one not rooted was the one farthest away from the dissolved o2, the other important factor it seems.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

I SMOKE THAT, MARY JAAAANE


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 3, 2014)

@DonTesla try and get those BF seedlings under as much intense light as possible. 
From an email convo with Mike regarding the Black Forrest: "there are some phenotypes (pretty common you should get at least 2) that are seriously psycho powerful, for like 4 hours. 

Make sure you raise them under powerful lights and let them get at least 60-75 days old from seed (no matter how many clones of clones etc.) before you flower the fems. Watch for the super sharp Nag Champa and black hash smells that are extra strong. Peace amigo and thanks "


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2014)

mike-
psycho-
powe-
nag ch-
black hash-

4 HOURS?!

DONE!!!
RAISED, PROPPED< CENTRED>
could get old blue MH from the Wolf
Was gonna do 73 and 77 days respectively, flip to flower on a full moon


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 3, 2014)

Mike aka the breeder aka the rev...


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 4, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Mike aka the breeder aka the rev...


I like how you know him by his real name, of course a dude so humble as the Rev is gonna have a chill name, a regular joe kinda name, just cool to know it haha


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 4, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I like how you know him by his real name, of course a dude so humble as the Rev is gonna have a chill name, a regular joe kinda name, just cool to know it haha


Yea he's pretty cool. I'll have to send him a link once those BFs are established so he can check out the progress. Maybe you could do a dedicated Black Forrest thread in the seed and strain review section.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello again Dons. I have a few questions. First off I am using a blend of Happy Frog, Ocean Forest and Light Warrior and liking the results. I started with Scientific Soils and ran into a ton of problems so i shit canned that and start with the Happy Frog blend. I'd like to start making my own soil starting in a few months, but live in a apartment. Space is limited and cooking out side isn't feasible. Is it possible to blend the soil in a tote and let it cook indoors? If so what temperature should i keep the tote at as well as the room i keep it in. Again really enjoying your thread and all the knowledge your passing along. Thanks

Grundle


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 4, 2014)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Hello again Dons. I have a few questions. First off I am using a blend of Happy Frog, Ocean Forest and Light Warrior and liking the results. I started with Scientific Soils and ran into a ton of problems so i shit canned that and start with the Happy Frog blend. I'd like to start making my own soil starting in a few months, but live in a apartment. Space is limited and cooking out side isn't feasible. Is it possible to blend the soil in a tote and let it cook indoors? If so what temperature should i keep the tote at as well as the room i keep it in. Again really enjoying your thread and all the knowledge your passing along. Thanks
> 
> Grundle


Is there any other way than totes??? Lol really though totes are the way to go and i would keep temps above 10°C.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Dec 4, 2014)

Above 10ºC. No shit i thought it would have to be a lot warmer then that. I was figuring in the 70-80ºF range. That's going to be much easier then I thought. Thanks DonPetro. As it gets closer to cooking time I'm sure I will have more questions.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 5, 2014)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Above 10ºC. No shit i thought it would have to be a lot warmer then that. I was figuring in the 70-80ºF range. That's going to be much easier then I thought. Thanks DonPetro. As it gets closer to cooking time I'm sure I will have more questions.


That is an absolute minimum as microbial activity slows down and many microbes will become dormant beyond that. 70-80 is fine if you can tolerate it. There is no magic number here really.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 5, 2014)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Above 10ºC. No shit i thought it would have to be a lot warmer then that. I was figuring in the 70-80ºF range. That's going to be much easier then I thought. Thanks DonPetro. As it gets closer to cooking time I'm sure I will have more questions.


I'd say 90% of defeat is done by the biggest enemy, ourselves..

More good news..

If you use "Strong Box" style of totes ($6 to $19 here) you can stack them ceiling high, no problem.. well 2 or 3 is no problem, they a bit heavy when moist, lol..you can even put them on a piece of 2 x 4 piece of plywood with 4 "missing" shopping cart wheels as castors, no mine are NOT stolen lol they were a gift. Then you can scooter one or two totes around like nothing.

With strong boxes you can't even bend the lids when they're off the totes.. very worth it. I got a tote I can stand on. But don't test this in stores, lmao, i don't want you falling into a flimsy one


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea he's pretty cool. I'll have to send him a link once those BFs are established so he can check out the progress. Maybe you could do a dedicated Black Forrest thread in the seed and strain review section.


the Seed and strain review *section? *WHAT SECTIONS, MON*? * Tessie like sections


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 5, 2014)

How long does rice last?

Rice, it be a fungal food, right.

I forgot to add rice this time, but this is also RECYCLED, mon, so last time I DID add rice, ye get me?

I was thinking of sprinkling some on top while I wait for up-pot days vs mixing it in.. excessive over-tilling not my thing


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 5, 2014)

These castings, found under our girls pot, be the foundation for, well, the pot..

 

Clones meanwhile live, and adapt to their first real home


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> the Seed and strain review *section? *WHAT SECTIONS, MON*? * Tessie like sections


https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 5, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3307372 These castings, found under our girls pot, be the foundation for, well, the pot..
> 
> View attachment 3307373
> 
> Clones meanwhile live, and adapt to their first real home


That's a beauty DT! Well done brotha


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking good bro! Lets see some side angle shots!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good bro! Lets see some side angle shots!


Side shots on deck, brotha.. Got a night time sched now so i can achieve other stuff during the day garden all night, lol.

And thanks Stowie! Appreciate all your guys input, sure makes it a powerful, potent rise as a grower.. Feel like rookie of the year over here with mad stars around me!
Yall Humble glue, brothaas

 

Started the Black Forrest thread btw
RasTa Far-I-kid you not


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 6, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Side shots on deck, brotha.. Got a night time sched now so i can achieve other stuff during the day garden all night, lol.
> 
> And thanks Stowie! Appreciate all your guys input, sure makes it a powerful, potent rise as a grower.. Feel like rookie of the year over here with mad stars around me!
> Yall Humble glue, brothaas
> ...


Link it!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Link it!!


Started in the middle of the night, and it STILL didn't take Stowie but a few hours to find it, lol.

Here it is, brotha's. Let me know if it doesnt work!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-dons-27-week-sativa-black-forrest.853254/#post-11122515
Wow. Am I f*cked up. I thought the middle of the day was the middle of the night and now it feels like Christmas morning and its middle of the night. I'm eating cereal after my morning bowl of gravy (exception) and i see its 2:30 am.. Interesting… I guess, good morning everybody, lol

One with my ladies, 
T


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 7, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Side shots on deck, brotha.. Got a night time sched now so i can achieve other stuff during the day garden all night, lol.
> 
> And thanks Stowie! Appreciate all your guys input, sure makes it a powerful, potent rise as a grower.. Feel like rookie of the year over here with mad stars around me!
> Yall Humble glue, brothaas
> ...


I dig the night light as well.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2014)

Our plastic potted pot, is beautiful, a lot.


Our cute little indica is not so little no mo'
(There's no yellowing don't worry)


The fabric girls next to each other on day 2 of flour. C-F2 is beasting.. Clones of all four continue to survive


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 7, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Started in the middle of the night, and it STILL didn't take Stowie but a few hours to find it, lol.
> 
> Here it is, brotha's. Let me know if it doesnt work!
> 
> ...



The organic section and seed and strain reviews are pretty much the only two spots I post in. 

Nice to see the Dons over there.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The organic section and seed and strain reviews are pretty much the only two spots I post in.
> 
> Nice to see the Dons over there.


Looks like the 3 of us have very good taste, hahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2014)

Started our sacred geometrical Devine broccoli today, fresh from china.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 7, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Started our sacred geometrical Devine broccoli today, fresh from china. View attachment 3308865


Wtf...?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol, cool eh


DonPetro said:


> Wtf...?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 8, 2014)

What's the ideal distance for cfl's!?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 8, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Started our sacred geometrical Devine broccoli today, fresh from china. View attachment 3308865


That stuff is really good. Grew some this past summer in the garden. Tastes like cauliflower.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 8, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> What's the ideal distance for cfl's!?


As close as you can get. Hold your hand close to the lit bulb. The distance at which you can hold your hand without it getting uncomfortably hot is about the same for the tops of the plants.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That stuff is really good. Grew some this past summer in the garden. Tastes like cauliflower.


Awesome, looking forward. I thought it seemed cauliflower like.. I don't think I'll want to eat it that much. Rather keep it as a cactus type plant, lol. The worms (bacteria) are less picky than me.. I just drink my veggies down ASAP


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2014)

So it's day 5 of 12/12.. Here's Miss "E", who's about 30 inches tall, 22" above soil line..

The shortest girl is 19" and the tallest is 24" (32" with pot).. So just under waist height. Good thing we got 7 ft to play with!


A little LST payin dividends


And this shot is just pure art, what contrast


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2014)

Brother Culture rippin' up the cypherrrr, mon


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 11, 2014)

Can hardly wait to get you some white LEDs up in that box. Its going to really improve yield. 


DonTesla said:


> So it's day 5 of 12/12.. Here's Miss "E", who's about 30 inches tall, 22" above soil line..View attachment 3311316
> 
> The shortest girl is 19" and the tallest is 24" (32" with pot).. So just under waist height. Good thing we got 7 ft to play with!
> 
> ...


Definitely some fast flowering genetics wrapped up in that beauty. Enough can't be said about the 14-10 light schedule though. Already getting fairly frosty too. Reminds me of the Lethal Purple i never got to finish. Gonna have to grab a pack or two again.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Can hardly wait to get you some white LEDs up in that box. Its going to really improve yield.
> 
> Definitely some fast flowering genetics wrapped up in that beauty. Enough can't be said about the 14-10 light schedule though. Already getting fairly frosty too. Reminds me of the Lethal Purple i never got to finish. Gonna have to grab a pack or two again.


I hear you brother. Im hoping to get paid in a few days and dump the ol paycheque into some serious DIY.. 500w should do for now, we can replace the chinese alien NEXT round.

And hell yea, there sure is.. definitely.

Characteristics starting to pop on em all, I wish you could see all at once. I don't like to post pics of too many plants, but its so cool to see all their differences.

As for that lethal purple, yea. We should do an all purp round, pop some MendoMendo, the LP, and maybe some Grape Stomper OG or something


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 11, 2014)

Right on...gonna dable in the DIY yourself are you? Thats awesome. I gotta start saving as i want to get at least two different fixtures made before March.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Right on...gonna dable in the DIY yourself are you? Thats awesome. I gotta start saving as i want to get at least two different fixtures made before March.


Together we near unstoppable
With good health, good thoughts, and good friends on RIU all I gotta say is look out


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 11, 2014)

Never have i wanted to build something so bad. DIY LED, organic soil mix and pure water should make for a Zen-like experience.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Never have i wanted to build something so bad. DIY LED, organic soil mix and pure water should make for a Zen-like experience.


With the fair Mother Nature captain of the team, 
Playing O and D Leavin our Quarterbackin' lean
The outcome Without a doubt son, gone burn so clean

Real deal preem to shimmer with that zen-like gleam
One light smell, one might swell. Slight puff? miight creeam
Doing it proper with the Petro, I'm set yo, its MY DREAM


----------



## Tank Murphy (Dec 11, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Together we near unstoppable
> With good health, good thoughts, and good friends on RIU all I gotta say is look out


Tank here, what's the story for today?


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 11, 2014)

Tank Murphy said:


> Tank here, what's the story for today?


Tank!!! Good to see you on board.


----------



## Tank Murphy (Dec 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Tank!?
> 
> Pleasant surprise..
> 
> ...


Nice, I'm up playing EVE with Mac, it's 1:30 now....


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 12, 2014)

*Our GageGreen run: bit **expensive atm, bit unproven*
*heirloom run: bit finicky, difficult to germ*

*Thinking: do a** purple **& pineapple** run first, Ras Ta Farri*

*Strains on the brains:*
*Pineapple Thai, Golden Pineapple, Pineapple Diesel, Pineapple Kush

Lethal Purple, Mendo Mendo (GG), and one more exotic purple strain that is hopefully tasty as [email protected] Open to suggestions.*

Think this PT will hold us over until we find the Cannatonic Cut we want for the CBD slot in the garden?

_Pineapple Thai is a strain that sets itself apart from the rest with a high 5% CBD content. This flower’s attractiveness comes from its ability to administer powerful pain relief without sedation, embodying true hybrid effects. Although Pineapple Thai is an option for daytime use, its strength may lead to a nighttime preference. Patients who desire the powerful medicinal effects of cannabis without the psychoactive inundation will find Pineapple Thai to be a staple in their arsenal._

(Still doing a Gage Green run after!)
-DT


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 12, 2014)

My first choice for high CBD:
*CBD Lullaby(Jack CBD hybrid)
*
_"We offer these seeds as a medical selection for those interested in a seed line with plants high in THC and CBD (cannabidiol), one of the medical marvel compounds produced by the cannabis species. CBD is known to attenuate the THC high; you feel a clear mental relief from pain but don’t get that “THC Zombie” burned out feeling some pure-THC plants produce when taken in the larger doses medicinal users require. CBD is a non-psychoactive cannabinoid compound that has proven anti-inflammatory, anti-anxiety, anti-metastasis/ anti-proliferative/ anti-tumor properties.

What is different about this seed line is that it’s a mixed population of plants- allowing patients, depending on their responses, to choose from the approximately 50% of the higher-THC chemotype plants, or the 50% of plants considered “high-CBD” containing no less than 4% CBD (most of these in the 9-12% THC/ 9-12% CBD range). The flavor profile has been selected towards the sweeter high-myrcene spectrum, an accessible scent palate enjoyed by many smokers both experienced and new to the medical use of cannabis flowers. These plants are excellent for extracts or edibles, and the flowers have proven beneficial to medical patients across the county. Yield is well above average.

Indoor flowering 8 to 9 weeks"

_


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 12, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> My first choice for high CBD:
> *CBD Lullaby(Jack CBD hybrid)
> *
> _"We offer these seeds as a medical selection for those interested in a seed line with plants high in THC and CBD (cannabidiol), one of the medical marvel compounds produced by the cannabis species. CBD is known to attenuate the THC high; you feel a clear mental relief from pain but don’t get that “THC Zombie” burned out feeling some pure-THC plants produce when taken in the larger doses medicinal users require. CBD is a non-psychoactive cannabinoid compound that has proven anti-inflammatory, anti-anxiety, anti-metastasis/ anti-proliferative/ anti-tumor properties.
> ...


I can dig that. Its not pineapple or purple but its probably better in terms of CBD % and seems like a good medicinal start


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 12, 2014)

And for a unique "Purple" strain i like:
*Afghan Haze 3 x Super Silver Haze
*
_"

Afghan Haze 3 is a unique purple pistil pheno that smells like roses soaked in pine sol. Mellowest, most relaxing high of the AH's (but still extremely potent) with excellent resin production that make killer bubble hash. Plants turn deep purple when exposed to cold.

Indoor flowering centred at 9 week."_


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> What's the ideal distance for cfl's!?


I'm assuming all of them are different. You will have to hang or support a thermometer under the bulb to get the temps. You guys are blowing my mind with all the cfl grows. I tried one plant, an auto last year. worked out good for what it was, the plant was beautiful. Some of those cfls get hot and will burn you. The one I used is bad ass still going. Cant remember what kind but it is now my porch light.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I hear you brother. Im hoping to get paid in a few days and dump the ol paycheque into some serious DIY.. 500w should do for now, we can replace the chinese alien NEXT round.
> 
> And hell yea, there sure is.. definitely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 12, 2014)

Solar is going down in price I found solar cells for 1$ each and they are 1 volt apiece.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Dec 12, 2014)

Tank Murphy said:


> Nice, I'm up playing EVE with Mac, it's 1:30 now....


I played EvE for 3 years. Been on break for about 7 months now. I'm in Kadeshi. Great game


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 12, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm assuming all of them are different. You will have to hang or support a thermometer under the bulb to get the temps. You guys are blowing my mind with all the cfl grows. I tried one plant, an auto last year. worked out good for what it was, the plant was beautiful. Some of those cfls get hot and will burn you. The one I used is bad ass still going. Cant remember what kind but it is now my porch light.


Cfls are bright! and t5s have sure set us up and saved us big time in veg, including now.. we be under an inch away from t5s sometimes.. but We'll be pure DIY LED soon! STILL haven't used my 1000w hps lol

We neeeed to upgrade but they work. Can't argue that. Mary is so genetically inclined to succeed its amazingShe continues to impress us with her flexibility and adaptability to the minimalistic approach


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 12, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> And for a unique "Purple" strain i like:
> *Afghan Haze 3 x Super Silver Haze
> *
> _"
> ...


Nice.
Well done, dawg.. Don't mean to sound easy, but uh, I'm in.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

Unbelievable feedback on day one. 

Ten minutes in, DonKodiak found pain relief from arthritis. Serving size: 1/2 tsp on a donut, lol

Four hours after eating a 1/2 TBSP straight, DonKeetzo still laughing and blissfully loving everything in life

Personally, I felt several waves of warm highs sweeping over me every once in a while. Very active. Car boxed at 220-240* for 2 hours. 
Dose: ~1 tsp..

Über pleasant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2014)

I regularly make infused coconut oil/butter with local sativa duff (vaporized bud). I use ~2 ounces duff to ~5 cups fresh coconut oil. Just using it as prescribed in a box a brownies is the shit. 1 small brownie will keep you laughing for hours, or if you want to sleep eat it before bed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2014)

^ and I am not talking about a little giggle, it's full on crying your eyes out howling laughter. Fkn therapeutic


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> I regularly make infused coconut oil/butter with local sativa duff (vaporized bud). I use ~2 ounces duff to ~5 cups fresh coconut oil. Just using it as prescribed in a box a brownies is the shit. 1 small brownie will keep you laughing for hours, or if you want to sleep eat it before bed.


I love how it can kick In fast and last for hours. If that's how strong 2 zips is in 5 cups I can only imagine a 1:1 ratio like stow uses. That's about what ours is actually, 1:1... So creamy, smooth, and quick to melt.
We used a few sativas too it's incredibly therapeutic you ain't lying 

Everyone should have this in their fridge and medicine cabinet.. But wait, then pharmaceutical companies would poof- vanish.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree 200% and thats why I love cannabis so much. Absolutely EVERYONE should have in their herb cabinet, along with loads of veggies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2014)

Before I started infusing I used 3 oz of duff straight into 1 box of brownie mix and it only took 1 x 1" square to hammer you; and chocolate masks well.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

It's a beautiful thing.. How Mother Nature is so.. all-encompassing, approaching perfection within her chaos


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2014)

Absolutely


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 13, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Unbelievable feedback on day one.
> 
> Ten minutes in, DonKodiak found pain relief from arthritis. Serving size: 1/2 tsp on a donut, lol
> 
> ...


That stuff looks right lovely! Fuck i gotta get back into the game somehow. Missing out big time. Not having access to your preferred medicine is beyond frustrating. Can't justify the cost of Reggie Bush; feel guilty if i do splurge on it every now and then. Know a local grower but he won't part with any because shit is at such a premium. New position at work has me under pressure too and its hard to find relief without the sacred herb. Would love to build a few fixtures to ease my restlessness but its just not in the cards financially. Hopefully after the new year things will start to turn around.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> That stuff looks right lovely! Fuck i gotta get back into the game somehow. Missing out big time. Not having access to your preferred medicine is beyond frustrating. Can't justify the cost of Reggie Bush; feel guilty if i do splurge on it every now and then. Know a local grower but he won't part with any because shit is at such a premium. New position at work has me under pressure too and its hard to find relief without the sacred herb. Would love to build a few fixtures to ease my restlessness but its just not in the cards financially. Hopefully after the new year things will start to turn around.


Damn bruh!!!! Want your cabinet!? For Xmas?  I can up your foam sitch, trick it out.. Need you growing more! We all do!! And yes that Cana coco oil is on ANOTHER LEVEL!!!! Soooo medicinal, so nice, we need more balm, mon


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 13, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Damn bruh!!!! Want your cabinet!? For Xmas?  I can up your foam sitch, trick it out.. Need you growing more! We all do!! And yes that Cana coco oil is on ANOTHER LEVEL!!!! Soooo medicinal, so nice, we need more balm, mon


I actually have a better cabinet here that needs a few minor modifications but at this point it looks like i may be limited to attempting a small outdoor plot this upcoming summer. Its gonna be a shitty winter to say the least. I need to get some fixtures built by March to start veggies so i guess that will be my focus. I know as soon as i have one made im gonna be growing something. I got lots of pepper seeds.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

Look familiar, fam??
This beauty's leaves almost looks upside down.. may she be female one day!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

Following the DP's steez, heres more Foundational wood work.. With a slight mod so the layers go on easy..

That said, bro, wondering if you can help me find magnetic roll.. Next goal: building a magnetic durofoam door for the box. Click on, pop off


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3312555
> Following the DP's steez, heres more Foundational wood work.. With a slight mod so the layers go on easy..
> 
> That said, bro, wondering if you can help me find magnetic roll.. Next goal: building a magnetic durofoam door for the box. Click on, pop off


 
The Quadro Design

No legs, 
No extra handles,
Multi use reversible lid (& base).

Built to let air in, but keep light out, 
this sanded worm farm is our Later, leaner concept.. 


To add a layer: 
-8 screws
-Four pieces of 2x4, all 14" long
-piece of hardware mesh ~16.5 x 13.5"
-staple gun

Very EASY

Sits 14x17" and just 8.5" high. 
VERY URBAN

Exactly a foot with a 3rd layer


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Unbelievable feedback on day one.
> 
> Ten minutes in, DonKodiak found pain relief from arthritis. Serving size: 1/2 tsp on a donut, lol
> 
> ...


TODAY.
First time since early August,
DonKodi wakes up feeling good and pain free
Able to rise and move vs having to un-worp his body like a twisted board

COINCIDENCE, I think not.

HAILing last nights MARY's Cana-coco oil..
-DT & DK


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 13, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Look familiar, fam??
> This beauty's leaves almost looks upside down.. may she be female one day!View attachment 3312544


Looking good. Doesnt seem to be much variation in that strain; at least between the ones you've run.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

Delicious!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 13, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good. Doesnt seem to be much variation in that strain; at least between the ones you've run.


Not in look but if you recall the first one was very musky, spicy, then sweet upon snap.

This past one was more kushy and sweet from the get go.

I wonder what other phenos'll come out to play!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 13, 2014)

Yea thats kind of what i was gettin at; the structure and leaf pattern.
I've been thinking of doing a different style bin as well. But haven't given the design much thought yet. 
Got a twenty pound bag of zeolite coming. Oyster shells i know where to get a few hours away. Fish bone meal i may need your help with. 


DonTesla said:


> Not in look but if you recall the first one was very musky, spicy, then sweet upon snap.
> 
> This past one was more kushy and sweet from the get go.
> 
> I wonder what other phenos'll come out to play!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 13, 2014)

This will stimulate the senses... https://www.rollitup.org/t/can-get-more-addictive-can-it.853664/unread


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 14, 2014)

The Savvy Savage Salvager

With check stop looming, he takes ten hits of LSD25. No choice but to avoid confiscation.
The peanut butter jar, cramped safe haven for the 2 ounces of rare Envies, ensures both gifts make it all the way home.
Purple breathing highway aside, with the help of low heat, half a fresh creamy PB jar and some organic coconut oil, the save is complete.

Mind blowing stuff

In deep,
Teslo


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3312683
> The Quadro Design
> 
> No legs,
> ...


Uber urban:
10 inch sides
3 layers with just one 10ft 2x4
No waste

13x10 and one foot high. Sweeeet


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3313235
> 
> View attachment 3313237
> The Savvy Savage Salvager
> ...


Sweet edibles man! the way you guys talk about em gets me goin! lol im so pumped with all this organic stuff and soon my organic garden. Thats a sick pipe btw. And im not much for pipes. 
Would you be willing to offer some tips as to how you make your edibles? how long do you let it infuse in coco oil and how? How do you make em with fresh bud vs duff/abv?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

abv/duff (2 ounces) straight into 5 cups coconut oil which has been warmed to a simmer. I simmer covered for 3 hours, then pour through coffee filters after its cooled a bit so as to separate duff from oil. i squeeze the coffee filters (with abv inside) so to get all goodies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

fresh bud needs to be decarbed in oven (30 minutes) to about 250 deg f after its been ground up to expose the most surface area possible. Just grind it up and onto cookie sheet. 1 ounce of fresh bud

After bud is decarboxilated make oil same way as i make with abv. the longer the simmer time the better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

Hang on for the ride!


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> abv/duff (2 ounces) straight into 5 cups coconut oil which has been warmed to a simmer. I simmer covered for 3 hours, then pour through coffee filters after its cooled a bit so as to separate duff from oil. i squeeze the coffee filters (with abv inside) so to get all goodies.


mmmmmm mmm! lol you simmer with abv in it correct? Dump in abv after it starts to simmer then simmer with abv? same for fresh bud?
Have you tried it without filtering it? or leaving some? Will it dissolve when baking?
And you use all the oil in a bath of brownies or something? or just what it calls for? i cant imagine 5 cups of oil in brownies? lol

edit: just saw what you posted so ignore the questions you answered already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

you can leave in or filter out, your choice. the solids will not go away. Use what the recipe calls for


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> fresh bud needs to be decarbed in oven (30 minutes) to about 250 deg f after its been ground up to expose the most surface area possible. Just grind it up and onto cookie sheet. 1 ounce of fresh bud
> 
> After bud is decarboxilated make oil same way as i make with abv. the longer the simmer time the better.





Vnsmkr said:


> Hang on for the ride!


Aw man! Im like a lil kid right now in a toy store! And all the toys are made of weed! ima simmer that beezy all day! what's the longest youve simmered? 
I guess that's the best way of puttin it cause i dont even know where this journey will lead but i have a feelin it's gonna be awesome...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

24 hours in a crock pot does it well. I do it stove top big pot with water bath with pot inside with coconut oil weed mixture so as not to burn, as i dont have that much time available.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

so, 1 big pot with water on the fire. inside that pot you have smaller pot holding coconut oil mixture. this way nothing burns. you will have to refill water when it steams off from time to time


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2014)

Man...edibles are great. @DonTesla 's Penis(envy) Butter looks crazy! That shit gets me everytime!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

earthling420 said:


> mmmmmm mmm! lol you simmer with abv in it correct? Dump in abv after it starts to simmer then simmer with abv? same for fresh bud?
> Have you tried it without filtering it? or leaving some? Will it dissolve when baking?
> And you use all the oil in a bath of brownies or something? or just what it calls for? i cant imagine 5 cups of oil in brownies? lol
> 
> edit: just saw what you posted so ignore the questions you answered already


Was reading on here, they say you can use water and coco oil, the water stops burning and the coco and aminos do the rest.

Mo might just use straight coco oil and a lazer therm, I forget.

But I believe Stow, Pet and I gently bake herb at about 200-240*F for 2 hours, then Apply Immediately apply to warm coco oil in pan. Before its browned is best.. Correct me if I'm wrong!!

One cup to an ounce give a bra bounce!
Sweet danger! Haha


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Man...edibles are great. @DonTesla 's Penis(envy) Butter looks crazy! That shit gets me everytime!


Penis Butter, hahaha 

You sick [email protected]

Um, adopted


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hang on for the ride!


NO DOUBT!! Wowzaa.. Good to be back! Great to get gone!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

I like to keep the solids in a cheesecloth or nylon paint filter In a tight ball and use as a press for inflammation, knee and neck pain, etc. just press on, and seep medicine. Bun dem painkillaz!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> I regularly make infused coconut oil/butter with local sativa duff (vaporized bud). I use ~2 ounces duff to ~5 cups fresh coconut oil. Just using it as prescribed in a box a brownies is the shit. 1 small brownie will keep you laughing for hours, or if you want to sleep eat it before bed.


So you vaporize the sensi then you can still get good coco oil product from it? So awesome. I buy vaporizer tmrw. Is there anything more awesome than this? I could have vaped a whole zip of crazy crystally leaves and caLyxes THEN made the coco oil tsk tsk what would grandma say.. Bad Waster!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2014)

Did you really take ten hits of LSD?! Thats ten more than i've done in my whole life!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Did you really take ten hits of LSD?! Thats ten more than i've done in my whole life!


Bro ! With 20 RCMP on either Side of the road! The shit they don't know! The highway was purple for hours and sometimes it would wallop in a wave and disappear! I have some photos that could make for a new Fear and Loathing in BC, my word! I'm glad to be alive and free, trust!


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Was reading on here, they say you can use water and coco oil, the water stops burning and the coco and aminos do the rest.
> 
> Mo might just use straight coco oil and a lazer therm, I forget.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Before browned would make sense to me. As far as i know you just want to activate it and when i vape, as soon as it's browned it doeesnt taste the exact same and has lost some potency slightly. I would think just before or a light gold brown would be perfect.

So with fresh bud do you use more oil? using more would make oil less potent correct?


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> 24 hours in a crock pot does it well. I do it stove top big pot with water bath with pot inside with coconut oil weed mixture so as not to burn, as i dont have that much time available.





Vnsmkr said:


> so, 1 big pot with water on the fire. inside that pot you have smaller pot holding coconut oil mixture. this way nothing burns. you will have to refill water when it steams off from time to time


Ah good idea mate! im about to start mine lol should it be stirred every now and then? and are you saying the double pot method with water is faster??


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

earthling420 said:


> Interesting. Before browned would make sense to me. As far as i know you just want to activate it and when i vape, as soon as it's browned it doeesnt taste the exact same and has lost some potency slightly. I would think just before or a light gold brown would be perfect.
> 
> So with fresh bud do you use more oil? using more would make oil less potent correct?


You gotter earthling, you wanna leave this planet you make it strong. You wanna stay grounded and keep it kosher, make it weaker. Done made mine stronger thinking I could always warm er up and add more oil.. 

But there is something to be said for having 5 cups around vs just one.. I'd be using that stuff 3 times a day vs once for sure!


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I like to keep the solids in a cheesecloth or nylon paint filter In a tight ball and use as a press for inflammation, knee and neck pain, etc. just press on, and seep medicine. Bun dem painkillaz!





DonTesla said:


> So you vaporize the sensi then you can still get good coco oil product from it? So awesome. I buy vaporizer tmrw. Is there anything more awesome than this? I could have vaped a whole zip of crazy crystally leaves and caLyxes THEN made the coco oil tsk tsk what would grandma say.. Bad Waster!


Yes brother, buy a vape. They are amazing. and probably nothing more awesome besides combining it with organics! 

Thas it man! Nice, how long you press it on area til you feel it?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

earthling420 said:


> Yes brother, buy a vape. They are amazing. and probably nothing more awesome besides combining it with organics!
> 
> Thas it man! Nice, how long you press it on area til you feel it?


Takes just minutes for pain! Almost instant on the knee, bit slow for a migraine in Progress.

If its still bit soupy I'm real quick. And if its getting dry I hold it down for five. Takes about ten minutes ingested I'm hearing.. 

What kind of vape is recommended ?!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

Time to grow wise, start vaping.. With ganja teas and butters. 

These bowls gonna become a rarity.. 

But in a special, deep, classic throw back way

Constantly morphing,

D.Tesla


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

This girl almost got the X as we were flipping to flower, and now she got us saying REESPECT

REMINDS ME OF THIS GIRL WHO GOT BEAUTIFUL...mmhmm

Nothing like a ten out of 10 shocking you on day 1 of grade 10


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey is sawdust good for bedding!? Tell me bout it!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Hey is sawdust good for bedding!? Tell me bout it!View attachment 3313679


That stuff looks ok. I would only use sawdust if i created it myself; knowing what its from. Would not want cedar or treated lumber obviously.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3313676
> This girl almost got the X as we were flipping to flower, and now she got us saying REESPECT
> 
> REMINDS ME OF THIS GIRL WHO GOT BEAUTIFUL...mmhmm
> ...


Looks like a beautiful sativa-leaning beauty!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> That stuff looks ok. I would only use sawdust if i created it myself; knowing what its from. Would not want cedar or treated lumber obviously.


Shes a looker, now!

It's my home made saw dust, yep. 100% Spruce 2x4s, untreated, from your classic Home Depot .. Giving em the nod? A bit in the top layer maybe, I got some manure too. Need to up bedding a bit. Tp rolls hard to come by


----------



## nullfaith (Dec 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Whatsup fellow organic peeps?! Don Tesla and myself are here to share our growth with our favorite online community. We grow 100% organically, taking what we have learned over the last several years and shaping it into our own style. We have two worm bins to help with our all-natural needs and will be incorporating isect frass into our aerated brews. We have several beans of various strains germing but will be culling down to 4 or 5 max. Here is a rundown on the setup:
> *Tent Dimensions*: 3'×3'×6'
> *Lighting*: 4-3'/39W 6400K T5HO/400W Full Spectrum LED
> *Medium*: custom organic soil mix
> ...


I am about to start some LED action of my own, and the strains you are growing are right up my alley. I am a kush lover indeed. Needless to say I am going to be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol, a beautiful beauty.. Sativa sure does a number on us haha


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Lol, a beautiful beauty.. Sativa sure does a number on us haha


I just went with it...Haha i can't remember what they are like...its been too long! No joke!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> So you vaporize the sensi then you can still get good coco oil product from it? So awesome. I buy vaporizer tmrw. Is there anything more awesome than this? I could have vaped a whole zip of crazy crystally leaves and caLyxes THEN made the coco oil tsk tsk what would grandma say.. Bad Waster!



Yes you waste NOTHING. Vape away then use to make oil


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a spoon full every morning along with keeping a tray of brownies or lemon butter cake made with oil. I have a SSV and I LOVE IT.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a spoon full every morning along with keeping a tray of brownies or lemon butter cake made with oil. I have a SSV and I LOVE IT.


SSV a vape ?? Man, what a good life you got! Doin it proper!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

http://silversurfervap.com/index.php/silversurfervap/aitsplash/index/index/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

Cannabis seems to be the all encompassing cure so will keep at it plus I enjoy growing so much; therapy for the mind and soul


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Says 2015, is it out? Seems like a cool ass, customizable vape with marble knobs and ability for a good hands free experience, which is a flaw in the volcano .. Doesn't seem to have digital temps though- That's that shit I do like


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

Its been out for few years now. Digital is a nice to have though no bearing on anything if it doesn't have


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

basically if one is smart enough to control knob they are good to go. want it hotter turn to right...


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cannabis seems to be the all encompassing cure so will keep at it plus I enjoy growing so much; therapy for the mind and soul


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> basically if one is smart enough to control knob they are good to go. want it hotter turn to right...


What if a foolish engineer wants it at 325 ? Marble to the 73rd parallel? Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

Better buy something with digi control then. im old skool and know this works


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

i set the knob on ssv to click on at 7:00 and its range is to 5:00, 0 to max, so my perfect vape is 12:30-2.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

of course you can start low and increase through all the range but i just go one level then save all my duff; I get probably 10-15 good hits from 1 bowl


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its been out for few years now. Digital is a nice to have though no bearing on anything if it doesn't have


Ah I see. They have a new one coming out, with mood LEDs lol, and a quick(er) connect.

Soon it will cook dinner for you, but you won't know at what temp! Haha, I guess if its delicious, who cares. Haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

you know what the min and max temps are, extrapolate and estimate in betweens....


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> of course you can start low and increase through all the range but i just go one level then save all my duff; I get probably 10-15 good hits from 1 bowl


10 to 15, get out. For real?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

for real. so much more from a good vape!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

3 good inhales on each time you put heat to your bowl and I usually get 3-4 times before i notice taste change more to burnt side


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> i set the knob on ssv to click on at 7:00 and its range is to 5:00, 0 to max, so my perfect vape is 12:30-2.


This post might take the cake for most confusing MSG in the thread, but whether these are times or temps, cheers to that!

just when I thought nothing was more efficient than a DIY light


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> for real. so much more from a good vape!!


Wow. I just got convinced like 10-15 times, times 365, times however many years its gonna last


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

temps correspond to clock positions as the temp control is a dial....


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Takes just minutes for pain! Almost instant on the knee, bit slow for a migraine in Progress.
> 
> If its still bit soupy I'm real quick. And if its getting dry I hold it down for five. Takes about ten minutes ingested I'm hearing..
> 
> What kind of vape is recommended ?!


wow that is awesome! I didn't know it was that great! 
10 min is fast! I ate an edible recently took about 1:30 to 2 hours. lol wasn't strong though so prob didn't have enough.

As for a vape my friend if you're looking for a cheap portable that is kickass get the solo. Another beast is the pax, but more expensive. For a first timer not sure, I say Solo  if you want a plug in there's a lot of good ones.solo is around 120$ 130$ I think


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

been satisfied for more than a year now with my SSV. Previously had a ZEPHYR ION , which is similar to volcano and also use RUVAPED TITAN for on the go.


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 16, 2014)

he aint.lying about those hits man! the vapes are nuts. if I cash a bowl to the absolute end. the bowl.will for 15 min at least in the pax. At least 7 fat hits off a bowl lol and that's not even organics man! but still some dank 

SSV is a good plugin. if you got the money. the sublimator is a monster...


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> temps correspond to clock positions as the temp control is a dial....


So makes perfect sense now. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

Just realized we could make flat worm paninis, by the dozen, and keep them between wax paper outside in a cooler being winter, freeing up time and space, and dishes

Smear on, sprinkle some vc, moisten and add a tooth pick.. Bona petite! Superfood and rice added after blending mushy scraps


Disturbing less, feeding more,
Listening to all, following none,
-DT


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

is mushroom compost not big on RIU, bro? don't see it in a lot of mixes, wondering why..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> is mushroom compost not big on RIU, bro? don't see it in a lot of mixes, wondering why..


Quality mushroom compost is hard to come by. Also you wouldn't want to use it at the same ratio you would other compost for reasons that i can't think of atm.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 16, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> is mushroom compost not big on RIU, bro? don't see it in a lot of mixes, wondering why..


Maybe this will help...
http://extension.oregonstate.edu/gardening/mushroom-compost-use-carefully

From the article:

" For containerized plants, fresh mushroom compost should only make up about one-quarter of the volume of soil in the container."

I would personally prefer leaf mold over mushroom compost.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Quality mushroom compost is hard to come by. Also you wouldn't want to use it at the same ratio you would other compost for reasons that i can't think of atm.


Interesting..

I was thinking ahead, and more like 5-10% of total volume, organic in house compost


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

Speaking of fungus..went to grab a few cups for a top dress..Then I saw this:


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Speaking of fungus..went to grab a few cups for a top dress..Then I saw this:
> View attachment 3314543


Wow...
Is that in the worm bin?


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2014)

Here is a pineapple choice for you:
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/C99.html

"The smells of the citrus pheno can range from grapefruit to pineapple depending on what you feed her and how you grow her. That citrus pheno is also noticeably higher in resin production and smoking her will really spin your melon big; but all the females are sugar coated and deadly potent."

Can't really go wrong with this classic.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Wow...
> Is that in the worm bin?


Nooo, That's the Rasta soil blend, bro


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Here is a pineapple choice for you:
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/C99.html
> 
> "The smells of the citrus pheno can range from grapefruit to pineapple depending on what you feed her and how you grow her. That citrus pheno is also noticeably higher in resin production and smoking her will really spin your melon big; but all the females are sugar coated and deadly potent."
> ...


Thanks, bro! Good research


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah man good mycellium!! Looks the same in my compost barrel


----------



## Tank Murphy (Dec 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks, bro! Good research


Hey Tesla, contact me if you can, asap...it's Wednesday....need to have a convo...


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2014)

Tank Murphy said:


> Hey Tesla, contact me if you can, asap...it's Wednesday....need to have a convo...


Damn what i would give to have sit-down with you two.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

Tank Murphy said:


> Hey Tesla, contact me if you can, asap...it's Wednesday....need to have a convo...


Totally forgot about the wine rack! okay!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Damn what i would give to have sit-down with you two.


FUCK.
ME TOO, G
Hey what're your thoughts on that Rasta blend? Seems like weak it won't be..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

This little girl went to the (cloning) market..
She's under an inch and a half..
Regard her new growth in this Semi-SS 
I think you like.


----------



## Tank Murphy (Dec 17, 2014)

That seems quite substantial, looks to be enjoying her new home. Great colour and shine to the foliage. I need to know when you can get by for the wine rack, getting ready for the holidays and trying to get organized.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> FUCK.
> ME TOO, G
> Hey what're your thoughts on that Rasta blend? Seems like weak it won't be..


I think it should rock, bro! Shifting towards that type of mix. Plant and mineral based amendments. Clean as could be i think.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I think it should rock, bro! Shifting towards that type of mix. Plant and mineral based amendments. Clean as could be i think.


There are serious chunks of dense mycelium fluffin up the place, bro.. Wish I could see your reaction, bro.

Speaking of beneficial fun-jeye..
Dam I be FLYING .. Seeing ahead of time itself, hahahaha 
Super Mario has so much more meaning now...


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> There are serious chunks of dense mycelium fluffin up the place, bro.. Wish I could see your reaction, bro.
> 
> Speaking of beneficial fun-jeye..View attachment 3314955
> Dam I be FLYING .. Seeing ahead of time itself, hahahaha
> Super Mario has so much more meaning now...


Those peppers look familiar. Damn, i could go for...whatever that is.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2014)

Your alter ego. Haha


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> View attachment 3314987
> Your alter ego. Haha


Lmao!!
Fuuck bro,

Almost spit coconut oil all over the tablet !!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> View attachment 3314987
> Your alter ego. Haha


Fuckin picture gave me a headache, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Those peppers look familiar. Damn, i could go for...whatever that is.


Hahah ya bro, your organic babies in action.. That's some homemade, oven baked, roasted garlic-infused, organic hemp and olive oil .. Just bake oil with peeled garlic (chopped) at 200 until brown and breathing aromas from heaven

I use a big glass Pyrex cake dish
So simple and tasty


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2014)

^ Spoonful of infused coconut oil followed with 1 x 1" square chocolate walnut brownie. 1 hour later cotton mouth ensued followed by unending laughter which didn't stop for the next 2 hours. My wife thought I had gone crazy and my kids thought dad was the happiest ever. FUCKING GREAT!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> ^ Spoonful of infused coconut oil followed with 1 x 1" square chocolate walnut brownie. 1 hour later cotton mouth ensued followed by unending laughter which didn't stop for the next 2 hours. My wife thought I had gone crazy and my kids thought dad was the happiest ever. FUCKING GREAT!!!


Hahahaha, nice bro. Way to sport the combos. I wonder how the brownie influences.. Petro knows how much I like my chocolate and milado flavours, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2014)

My favs for utilizing the coconut oil are chocolate brownies, lemon butter cake, & pound cake. I dont use any icing and they have that awesome hint of coconut. Use the same measurements as recipe calls for or if you feel like really getting down double the oil and add bit of flour.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2014)

Really want to get down then drizzle that oil over sautéed vegetables. Straight to the head!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 18, 2014)

Couple treats I saved for the new digital vape, which works wonders..
 
Collecting duff now,
-Tesla


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 18, 2014)

When the bottom node can't be buried, I shift the plant to the side of pot so it can, she will straighten out 
A SLCh babe that we hope is a fem. gravy cut.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn..

This is just ten days into 12 and 12... Must be another rude heirloom, look at that petiole!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol, shit, I think Wood's gonna be my boy's middle name..


----------



## Tank Murphy (Dec 19, 2014)

We have to get together today, Friday. Get back to me..Tank out


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 19, 2014)

Tank Murphy said:


> We have to get together today, Friday. Get back to me..Tank out


Kk, Did some hauling yesterday, made room for that giant wine rack. Does it come with any wine, I'm thirsty lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Couple treats I saved for the new digital vape, which works wonders..
> View attachment 3315161
> Collecting duff now,
> -Tesla


Dude those nugs are beautiful. On my way home now for holidays and should have some dinafem critical +2.0 and possibly quantum kush tasters which are ready. Wife says the garden is reeking!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

They were fuckin potent and narcotic, bra, thanks! you enjoy them tasters!


Vnsmkr said:


> Dude those nugs are beautiful. On my way home now for holidays and should have some dinafem critical +2.0 and possibly quantum kush tasters which are ready. Wife says the garden is reeking!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

Couple days old but what a killer petiole..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Damn..View attachment 3315747
> 
> This is just ten days into 12 and 12... Must be another rude heirloom, look at that petiole!!


Frosting up nice! Gotta love water only bud.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3316411
> Couple days old but what a killer petiole..


Those curled leaf tips...i would look into that a bit. Is she the only one doing that?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

Check it..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

Those are gonna be some huge buds by the looks of it being only 10 days in.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

[QUOTE


DonPetro said:


> Those are gonna be some huge buds by the looks of it being only 10 days in.


she's just booming bro, and now she spaced nicely under the light vs out to the side. apparently she looks a lot like the IRS, according to her original breeder, and she fast, a 6 week strain no more


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Those curled leaf tips...i would look into that a bit. Is she the only one doing that?


yea and not only is the curling basically isolated to that plant, its isolated to the upper layer.. out of -- plants she is the curly one..

she has crystals along the centre vein under the leaf too, seems to be tightening her a bit.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> she's just booming bro, and now she spaced nicely under the light vs out to the side. apparently she looks a lot like the IRS, according to her original breeder, and she fast, a 6 week strain no more


Well she seems to love being grown organically. Can hardly wait to make our own beans. I want to cross the Tahoe OG × Kosher Kush with my Sour Diesel. That would make for a real kush lovers treat.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> yea and not only is the curling basically isolated to that plant, its isolated to the upper layer.. out of -- plants she is the curly one..
> 
> she has crystals along the centre vein under the leaf too, seems to be tightening her a bit.


Is it possible she may be slightly over-watered? Couldn't be root bound...?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Well she seems to love being grown organically. Can hardly wait to make our own beans. I want to cross the Tahoe OG × Kosher Kush with my Sour Diesel. That would make for a real kush lovers treat.


i JUST got some kosher seeds, perhaps better than the TOG K, since that one be a hermie.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Is it possible she may be slightly over-watered? Couldn't be root bound...?


quite poss bro, its a coir mix, so lil easier to over water.. was gonna up pot them then they got so big and started flowering. we hit the 40" mark so could be!!.. plastic pot too so she rounding bottom now, no doubt. the felts be perkier, but needing more water for sure. also the extra aeration holes were not in place at the beginning, made for some chaos..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> i JUST got some kosher seeds, perhaps better than the TOG K, since that one be a hermie.


Well it CAN hermie but there are ways around that. Hard to pass up the genetic potential contained in those beans.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 20, 2014)

I also want to cross a Lethal Purple to the Black Forrest. Call it Dark Magic.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

This stuff is fluffy-dense yet note the flat white circles..the rice is snapping in half when breaking chunks apart and crumbling to a fine powder between the fingers.. Time to test a tea


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2014)

Bossin up bro, I can HARDLY wait to dabble in some Dark Magick


DonPetro said:


> I also want to cross a Lethal Purple to the Black Forrest. Call it Dark Magic.


----------



## Bueno Time (Dec 21, 2014)

Did you just bury rice for that?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2014)

Bueno Time said:


> Did you just bury rice for that?


Almost, Bueno mon

Just sprinkled a half cup on top and left it for a couple weeks outside the room, then bam, a low lying layer of thick, dense mycelium was there

Gently turned it in and sprinkled another third cup on top. 

Imo It's interesting to note our Rasta blend (bone/blood meal free) is more active fungally than the vamp blend


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Well she seems to love being grown organically. Can hardly wait to make our own beans. I want to cross the Tahoe OG × Kosher Kush with my Sour Diesel. That would make for a real kush lovers treat.


I can't wait for sour diesel anything. Lol

On a side note, ordering some Chocolope Kosher Kush achenes (a friend is, its his fav). Should be some real tasty flowers


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I can't wait for sour diesel anything. Lol
> 
> On a side note, ordering some Chocolope Kosher Kush achenes (a friend is, its his fav). Should be some real tasty flowers


Yea that SD was pretty good. Very clean. Good yielder.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Is it possible she may be slightly over-watered? Couldn't be root bound...?


Laid with the girls for a couple hours on the floor, Inspected mad leaves
Looks like the curly ones on that one girl are limited to the top quarter of the plant and for some reason all the under-belly
centre veins are coated with crystals unlike any other !

Might also be reaction to how we switched to nights/ flowering but its isolated so unlikely.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Yea that SD was pretty good. Very clean. Good yielder.


So clean, mon
We need, i mean should have, a diesel cross running at all times pretty much


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Laid with the girls for a couple hours on the floor, Inspected mad leaves
> Looks like the curly ones on that one girl are limited to the top quarter of the plant and for some reason all the under-belly
> centre veins are coated with crystals unlike any other !
> 
> Might also be reaction to how we switched to nights/ flowering but its isolated so unlikely.


The only other cause i can think of is that she is sensitive to nitrogen.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> They were fuckin potent and narcotic, bra, thanks! you enjoy them tasters!


Dinafem Critical + 2.0 and TGA Quantum Kush. Smells are unfknreal and they are both sticky as f*k. Still time to go yet.

 


EDIT: Ate a large infused brownie and took some more photos. Regular time of year hear to have really sticky cambodian bud so have been vaping that mixed with jungle sativa for a nice high.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 21, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dinafem Critical + 2.0 and TGA Quantum Kush. Smells are unfknreal and they are both sticky as f*k. Still time to go yet.
> 
> View attachment 3317280 View attachment 3317281 View attachment 3317282


Lookin good bro.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dinafem Critical + 2.0 and TGA Quantum Kush. Smells are unfknreal and they are both sticky as f*k. Still time to go yet.
> 
> View attachment 3317280 View attachment 3317282
> 
> ...


Vape combos, very proper


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 22, 2014)

Jungle sativa...sticky Cambodian...ughh...i want!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2014)

Frosty petiole, from day 13 of 12/12:


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2014)

Me too, please! 

Side note: ordered neem oil
It's on way for next time..
Meanwhile,
Thrips are gone, plants are perky


DonPetro said:


> Jungle sativa...sticky Cambodian...ughh...i want!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2014)

QK


DonPetro said:


> Jungle sativa...sticky Cambodian...ughh...i want!


I have pulled some healthy looking seeds from the cambodian.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Frosty petiole, from day 13 of 12/12:View attachment 3317572


How did i miss this?!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> How did i miss this?!


Pays to reflect, hahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2014)

And you're not used to me posting at 748 am lol


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 22, 2014)

Are you looking forward to smoking Organic Heirloom flowers?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

Plants loving the extra air and worm farm.. Ready for some HQ DIY LED ASAP, IMO AND FYI, MR. MJ M.D., AKA THA DP, LOL


DonPetro said:


> Are you looking forward to smoking Organic Heirloom flowers?


Oh shit chya, bro. (Heirloom) Lightning Haze for the Dons soon. Spacer is helping her fatten up even faster. Vape'll be more than ready for new flowers, meanwhile this organic shake mix is super tasty. You know it's organic when the bag isn't a thick grey fog, jah jahhh


Mushroom waffles, playaaa, you want a lil mini jar of PE PB for Christmas? I'm sure you do.. Lol. I made you one


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

Formerly known simply as E /Ms. E, I'm calling her Lightning Haze now. A, B, C names are weak. LAST week


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 23, 2014)

Im off for a few days after today so i'm clear for takeoff.


DonTesla said:


> you want a lil mini jar of PE PB for Christmas? I'm sure you do.. Lol. I made you one


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 23, 2014)

Some multi-spectrum white light will look cool with the spectrum from that beast from china. I might pull the trigger today on a 12' piece of aluminum that i will use to make a few bars. Another supplier was supposed to get back to me with cost though so i may wait if i can save a few bucks. I was dreaming about drivers again last night so its time to make something happen.


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3318240
> 
> View attachment 3318242
> 
> Formerly known simply as E /Ms. E, I'm calling her Lightning Haze now. A, B, C names are weak. LAST week


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Some multi-spectrum white light will look cool with the spectrum from that beast from china. I might pull the trigger today on a 12' piece of aluminum that i will use to make a few bars. Another supplier was supposed to get back to me with cost though so i may wait if i can save a few bucks. I was dreaming about drivers again last night so its time to make something happen.


I can cover just rush everything!!!! If you only saw this place!! Lol
We got some horny girls here asking for some DON CERTIFIED DIY LED!!!! They soo hungry.. And been soo good. Just asking for more light for Christmas, we gotta give it to em!!

********************************************************
Vamp blend testing has begun. Gravy xxx, Aos, clones C2 and D2, and the mini blk. forrest mama. All up potted in the Dons Garden!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3314421
> 
> View attachment 3314422
> 
> ...


Worms destroying new food sheets, loving the coated surface paper


DonPetro said:


> Should try to have those clones' roots protected from the light. I will try to find some plugs like these View attachment 3304843 for you.
> You can then cut holes in a lid for whatever type container suits your needs.
> And bro, you have no idea how much i wish i could be there.


here's our extreme clones, who were rooted in Jah light with nothing but water and o2. They been topped now, up potted and put into some 2.0 and new Vamp soil


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

These 2 gal plastic pots with wicking technology house some Vamp Blend supersoil along with our (only) coveted Gravy XXX achene .. And below, just for fun, is an AOS from TGA
Getting wild now, son!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

Got Kosher and a Super Silver Skunk too, begging for a New Years germ


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

Found some fuckin magnets fuck, finally.
YES


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Found some fuckin magnets fuck, finally.
> YES


Right on. I knew you could do it! Lol
Drivers and cobs on deck.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Right on. I knew you could do it! Lol
> Drivers and cobs on deck.


Had to!
Can hardly wait to reunite again 
I want to order everything we need to build our LEDs as soon ask arrive, minus the Chinese beasts replacement.. That can wait til after I move


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 23, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Had to!
> Can hardly wait to reunite again
> I want to order everything we need to build our LEDs as soon ask arrive, minus the Chinese beasts replacement.. That can wait til after I move


Nothing wrong with the china panel. No doubt it can produce amazing quality buds with decent density. What is lacking is the yield. However, imo, yield hasn't been too bad for 200w actual with some supplemental from the T5s. These bars i'm planning with the Vero10s will be really bright with all the light focused down into the canopy. Half the intensity is lost by design with the fluoro tubes. Also i found a piece of hardware that will work great as a case for a future build. But right now im really into the idea of passively cooled bars to replace fluorescent fixtures. Damn im drunk. I gotta find some smoke...


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Nothing wrong with the china panel. No doubt it can produce amazing quality buds with decent density. What is lacking is the yield. However, imo, yield hasn't been too bad for 200w actual with some supplemental from the T5s. These bars i'm planning with the Vero10s will be really bright with all the light focused down into the canopy. Half the intensity is lost by design with the fluoro tubes. Also i found a piece of hardware that will work great as a case for a future build. But right now im really into the idea of passively cooled bars to replace fluorescent fixtures. Damn im drunk. I gotta find some smoke...


Haha, sippin some rum or rye over there?

Yea for only 200w actual it's crazy good considering its from china. But I can hardly wait for the real lights to show their skills.. And we gonna be working with better genes and soil builds .. Here's an update since I know you miss them like your own..


 
This one like to branch out with bud like a good girl.. I'm sure gonna miss her and her little clone sisters.

Thank god we had a watering tutorial today with the Brothas

They gonna be loved


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

Miss C is au naturell while miss B was topped one time. Seeing their natural structure has given much insight as to how to train their clones..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the garden more than ever.. Sweet reinforcements and camera added today..so much room to grow. Picked up some giant windows today for a greenhouse in summer. Can hardly wait. Now to cut magnets. Slept for a good hour, runnin on 90% adrenaline, until I'm suffering from success and its satisfaction..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

Taking over the morning shift on the thread today while Petro shakes a presumable hangover lol..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Haha, sippin some rum or rye over there?
> 
> Yea for only 200w actual it's crazy good considering its from china. But I can hardly wait for the real lights to show their skills.. And we gonna be working with better genes and soil builds .. Here's an update since I know you miss them like your own..View attachment 3318792
> 
> ...


Started into the whiskey at work at around 3pm. Not many bosses bring three 26oz bottles of whiskey, a bottle of vodka and a 36 pack of beer to work for his employees. Good times. 


DonTesla said:


> Taking over the morning shift on the thread today while Petro shakes a presumable hangover lol..


Me hungover, nah. But i did sleep in! Fuck its 9:30am already?!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Haha, sippin some rum or rye over there?
> 
> Yea for only 200w actual it's crazy good considering its from china. But I can hardly wait for the real lights to show their skills.. And we gonna be working with better genes and soil builds .. Here's an update since I know you miss them like your own..View attachment 3318792
> 
> ...


Them girls are lookin good. 'B' looks like it grows like an indeterminate vine.
'C' looks like a killer sativa all tall and slender. Beautiful.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Started into the whiskey at work at around 3pm. Not many bosses bring three 26oz bottles of whiskey, a bottle of vodka and a 36 pack of beer to work for his employees. Good times.
> 
> Me hungover, nah. But i did sleep in! Fuck its 9:30am already?!


What a boss ass boss!!! 

Me, just woke up a couple hours ago.. Sleeping in pitch black after all nighter be very nice. Magnetic door in place, added plugs to the ceiling, gonna have to tear myself from ladies...I see you tmrw!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Them girls are lookin good. 'B' looks like it grows like an indeterminate vine.
> 'C' looks like a killer sativa all tall and slender. Beautiful.


I think you're right broo.. B is quite the gnarly producer, smelling slightly sweet, very earthy, and a bit musky. 
C is hard to pin down..

The Lightning Haze though, (Ms. E) is soo sweet smelling.. The Wolf was like, "yea, none of my strains were kushy"


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 24, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> I think you're right broo.. B is quite the gnarly producer, smelling slightly sweet, very earthy, and a bit musky.
> C is hard to pin down..
> 
> The Lightning Haze though, (Ms. E) is soo sweet smelling.. The Wolf was like, "yea, none of my strains were kushy"


So far MissE is leading the pack overall? Lightning Haze has a nice ring to it. Crossing an Afghani into it would be real nice i think.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> So far MissE is leading the pack overall? Lightning Haze has a nice ring to it. Crossing an Afghani into it would be real nice i think.


For the flowering girls, I'd say she's in charge.. She's holding down the middle back spot, staying glossy, and fattening up so fast.. And she's more resilient it seems too. I really hate re vegging though. So One and Onl"E" might be a one time treat .. Ill have to expand in order to re veg.. Shit is getting crazy here..lol


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 24, 2014)

Too many strains out there to try anyway.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Too many strains out there to try anyway.


Word.

Like the Gravy XXX who has some sexy mycelium re growth at the surface.. Note the furry fungi chunks at the 1, 2, and 9 o'clock positions.

 

Wondering what she'll be like,

DT


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 25, 2014)

Quick meal before jetting. Ha, but not for me

Feels like I'm feeding my cat, but I'm not, lol
 
Rip little big man, you were the Don Mega..
Forever buds,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's the before and after with my Sheet Technique.. Real easy to know when they done: 

 

Big up the A n Dub for the burger bags, apple pie all day baby

Merry Christmas to all the growers world wide, and Happy Holidays from the Dons.. We look forward to new strains and killer recipes in 2015!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 25, 2014)

Jah Jah completions, mon..


Air Donskin, wooooooo 


Signing out for a couple days,
Tes


----------



## Tank Murphy (Dec 25, 2014)

Greetings and salutations, Don Tesla, Don Petro, may the bounty of the season find it's way to your homes. I come with a "You gotta try this" suggestion. Go buy a mango, that's right a mango.....go to Youtube and watch a "How to cut a mango" video, they are tricky buggers to cut right.....Once you have learned the proper way to cube it, do that, cube that mango.....EAT IT.....wait an hour.....fire some herb up...the mango intensifies and lengthens the effects of the herb...I just tried it, ate the mango, waited an hour, went outside and fired one 1/3 gram rocket of Chernobyl......I'm noticing a big difference, FOR REAL.......saw a video explaining the whole thing from the scientific side, the reason for this happening due to a chemical that is only in mangoes....and at worst, mangoes are good for you....Personally I'm giving it a thumbs up and will be a mango shopper from this day forward....Tank out


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 25, 2014)

Tank Murphy said:


> Greetings and salutations, Don Tesla, Don Petro, may the bounty of the season find it's way to your homes. I come with a "You gotta try this" suggestion. Go buy a mango, that's right a mango.....go to Youtube and watch a "How to cut a mango" video, they are tricky buggers to cut right.....Once you have learned the proper way to cube it, do that, cube that mango.....EAT IT.....wait an hour.....fire some herb up...the mango intensifies and lengthens the effects of the herb...I just tried it, ate the mango, waited an hour, went outside and fired one 1/3 gram rocket of Chernobyl......I'm noticing a big difference, FOR REAL.......saw a video explaining the whole thing from the scientific side, the reason for this happening due to a chemical that is only in mangoes....and at worst, mangoes are good for you....Personally I'm giving it a thumbs up and will be a mango shopper from this day forward....Tank out


Copy that, Mang(o)! Very cool, I add some mangoes to my shake next time.. merry Christmas to you and yours, bro..
Safe travels, mon..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Holidaze to all!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 25, 2014)

@DonTesla i know you love your roots...check out the last post on this page.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/sativieds-picture-journal.831229/page-5


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 25, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla i know you love your roots...check out the last post on this page.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sativieds-picture-journal.831229/page-5


woah!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 25, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> woah!!!


So when we linking?!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> So when we linking?!


Tomorrow!! Issues, hurdles, etc..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2014)

Calling all da STRONG!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2014)

Getting me rental at 8am so here's a little holiday Sativa showcase as we rap up again..

 
1st up, miss D

 

 

Day 19 of 12/12


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2014)

And her sisters with Sativa blood..
Miss B, F, and C, from left to right..
 
Beeeeutiful.

 
F me, this girl done stretched out..

 
But she still has me loving her err'day like a hopeless romantic.. 

In search for a peculiar experience..
never alone...
-Tes


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2014)

After mainlining 5 for 40-50 last time we topped only 4 of 6 girls this round, and only one time.. So easy.

But LST has brought about extra tops, Jahjah. One has 4, another 5, and then there is miss B, the cactus like babe who I've nicknamed BV, or Best Value, a no name brand with much value, Jahjah..stretch them dollars, bun dem branding..

Wising up slowly,
Rising up surely,
Tes et Le Dons 
Happy Holihaze, @stowandgrow and all our good cats on the threads, all a dee best


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Getting me rental at 8am so here's a little holiday Sativa showcase as we rap up again..
> 
> View attachment 3319759
> 1st up, miss D
> ...





DonTesla said:


> And her sisters with Sativa blood..View attachment 3319762
> Miss B, F, and C, from left to right..
> View attachment 3319764
> Beeeeutiful.
> ...


Thats quite the line up there. They look well suited for outdoors with the open structures and early flowering. Long nodal spacing to allow for big sun fuelled colas. Should be interesting to see upon finish.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Thats quite the line up there. They look well suited for outdoors with the open structures and early flowering. Long nodal spacing to allow for big sun fuelled colas. Should be interesting to see upon finish.


Totally. If indeed the heirlooms they were specifically bio engineered just for that... Hard to spot the TGA mixed seeds i don tell ya.

Can't wait for our light builds.. Must build one time...cure the need, Lol

Here's some super lemon churns waiting for us..extra motivation, as if its needed now..
Landing tonight,
Tes


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 26, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Totally. If indeed the heirlooms they were specifically bio engineered just for that... Hard to spot the TGA mixed seeds i don tell ya.
> 
> Can't wait for our light builds.. Must build one time...cure the need, Lol
> 
> ...


Thats looking nice! From seed?


----------



## PigTrotter (Dec 31, 2014)

Just read my way through your thread. It was quiet a journey. Eppic grow guys loving the development. have been learning lots reading through. Might try a worm farm like yours. I currently use a compost bin in my garden which produces loads of lovely black compost from kitchen waste and garden waste. Is the end product of this style of compost heap similar to the worm castings your bins produce? I have been cooking up a super soil mix (vegan) using my compost, perlite and various amendments. Looking forward to putting it to use.

Thanks for the inspiration guys and i will be keeping up with this thread in 2015. Happy NYE from the UK


----------



## Tank Murphy (Jan 1, 2015)

Don Tesla, can you raise me on the wireless set? Back from the Wastelands, need some air time..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 1, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3313676
> This girl almost got the X as we were flipping to flower, and now she got us saying REESPECT
> 
> REMINDS ME OF THIS GIRL WHO GOT BEAUTIFUL...mmhmm
> ...



Happy New Year Err'Body!!

Here's miss One and Only"E" again.. Hope we get a mature seed off this girl now, I tell ya.. What a sweet, sweet, fruity-grape smell protruding from her glands.. She'd be great to breed into the 27 wk Blk Frrst
Call her Quick Magic


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 1, 2015)

Our cute little indica, a bit redder since xmas, is making up for her size with mad resin...she's totally coated and she only on day 26 of 12/12 (as well). 
Hoping the last few colder nights is why she colouring up.. The redness is more spotty than stripey..
Her odour is the deepest, smoothest, sweet diesel I've ever smelled..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3323614
> Happy New Year Err'Body!!
> 
> Here's miss One and Only"E" again.. Hope we get a mature seed off this girl now, I tell ya.. What a sweet, sweet, fruity-grape smell protruding from her glands.. She'd be great to breed into the 27 wk Blk Frrst
> ...


Looking good dawg. Love the bud structure. She looks like a decent yielder too. Good stuff.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Thats looking nice! From seed?


Indeed from seed!! She ready for uppotting or flowering no doubt .. Or cloning .. Aye mane maybe she a gravy!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good dawg. Love the bud structure. She looks like a decent yielder too. Good stuff.


Sweet, sticky, and a real stacked structure hey. Glad we let her live lol.. Damn. Good to have trichs back in jah life.. How're the 4 builds going?  Imagine the room afterwards, ohhhh man!!!! Gonna be SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Just read my way through your thread. It was quiet a journey. Eppic grow guys loving the development. have been learning lots reading through. Might try a worm farm like yours. I currently use a compost bin in my garden which produces loads of lovely black compost from kitchen waste and garden waste. Is the end product of this style of compost heap similar to the worm castings your bins produce? I have been cooking up a super soil mix (vegan) using my compost, perlite and various amendments. Looking forward to putting it to use.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration guys and i will be keeping up with this thread in 2015. Happy NYE from the UK


Uk!? Nice! Glad to have you on board!
End prod I'd say is more fibrey-humus vs mini poop pellets, but still a one up on bagged soil imo

Just be careful with leaves, thrips love em! 
Chunks of coir shell = breeding ground too

Quickest way to have greenhouse problems indoors, trust, lol.

Best of luck,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Getting me rental at 8am so here's a little holiday Sativa showcase as we rap up again..
> 
> View attachment 3319759
> 1st up, miss D
> ...



Finalllly put a finger on this girls smell..a long time ago me done smoked some "jacks cleaner".. So unique, with her slightly coconut-infused, lemony kitty litter-pine sol smell..

This is without a doubt a jack cleaner cross, the question is which one..

Galactic jack, 9lb hammer, the Skellington cross, the ripper crosss, or the straw cross.. Ill decipher further, a bit later..this ones just getting started


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

What chu know about a skin moisterizer-exfoliater-extraordinaire that triples up as a tasty anti-bacterial mouthwash and killer natural sweetener for jah coffee or tea!?

Works 2 Deadly..And it's tasty and edible. That's when you know it's not poison, mon..

 

Freeing up the cash,
DonTessy


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

Excited to have 4 DIY LED panels on way from 'G Negativity' aka the Don Petro.. Pleasure to have collab'd with such a high calibre of cat

For real

And fuck it, I'm SUPER EXCITED

#GameCHANGER

OH MAN, blazing Reggie chern 
Yet, somehow..
IN ORGANIC HEAVEN
-T


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3323886 What chu know about a skin moisterizer-exfoliater-extraordinaire that triples up as a tasty anti-bacterial mouthwash and killer natural sweetener for jah coffee or tea!?
> 
> Works 2 Deadly..And it's tasty and edible. That's when you know it's not poison, mon..
> 
> ...


Is that coconut oil? Whats added? Looks lovely


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is that coconut oil? Whats added? Looks lovely


Thank you very mulch..yea its some smooth, organic, tasty coconut oil with organic coconut sugar.. No colours or flavours added, just the way we like it..

Now ..is there a spiced rum free of fake flavour and color?? I wish.. I know The Dons Dark Rum would be..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PigTrotter (Jan 3, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Uk!? Nice! Glad to have you on board!
> End prod I'd say is more fibrey-humus vs mini poop pellets, but still a one up on bagged soil imo
> 
> Just be careful with leaves, thrips love em!
> ...


sweet man will keep an eye on the bugs! thanks for the heads up. I will also look at building a worm bin in the future now i know it makes a better end product. I've been happy with my compost bins though they have a shed load of worms and micro life working in them. 

Looking forward to seeing the Dons LED diy fixture, i am interested in trying the veros in the future. I just finished a 2 bulb CXA 3070 setup and its working very well. First time on the LED DIY so happy daze  


Nice one Don Tesla keep up the good work its enlightening to read.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 3, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> sweet man will keep an eye on the bugs! thanks for the heads up. I will also look at building a worm bin in the future now i know it makes a better end product. I've been happy with my compost bins though they have a shed load of worms and micro life working in them.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Dons LED diy fixture, i am interested in trying the veros in the future. I just finished a 2 bulb CXA 3070 setup and its working very well. First time on the LED DIY so happy daze
> 
> ...


Congrats! wow a cree diy before a worm farm, youre a beast! Can we get a pic!? We love DIY led


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 3, 2015)

Dahrkness!!
No salt mon


----------



## PigTrotter (Jan 4, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Congrats! wow a cree diy before a worm farm, youre a beast! Can we get a pic!? We love DIY led


Will try to snap it for ya


DonTesla said:


> Congrats! wow a cree diy before a worm farm, youre a beast! Can we get a pic!? We love DIY led


yer man will try to post a pic when i can. Its a version of the standard COB design with a good solid heat sink, one constant current driver for each COB (running 1.05 amps at the moment, may up this if i need more light) and made a DIY duct attachment from the inline extractor fan inlet, to pull air through the COB heat sink so it cools it nicely. I am going to add a different fan to the heat sink soon so i can have the light running when i have the fan off (so i dont have to all ways have to have the low rumble of the inline fan and maybe only run it when things get smelly). I made this DIY LED the first part of my setup as the COB tech is what has enabled me to start my project. low watts low heat low stress good light spectrum  bit nervous about posting pics have not popped my cherry yet in terms of documenting online but i will post some pics in the future when i feel more at ease


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 4, 2015)

Squished room, massive light upgrade needed ASAP!! Dpeeeeeee!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 4, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Squished room, massive light upgrade needed ASAP!! Dpeeeeeee!!


Waiting on parts. And the design has changed again. Oh man wait til you see it.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 4, 2015)

AWESOME!! Looking forward dawg!!!

LED DBD

LEDs Done by a Don


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2015)

Still using the white metal cases?


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Still using the white metal cases?


Oh yea the white cases remain. Those are the tits. Re-designed the inner workings a touch. I think you will be impressed. Even had some projected thermal imaging done up by a fellow RIUer. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2015)

Put some veggies under it, I thought you were growing strictly carrots and peas anyway
Ha
T


PigTrotter said:


> Will try to snap it for ya
> 
> yer man will try to post a pic when i can. Its a version of the standard COB design with a good solid heat sink, one constant current driver for each COB (running 1.05 amps at the moment, may up this if i need more light) and made a DIY duct attachment from the inline extractor fan inlet, to pull air through the COB heat sink so it cools it nicely. I am going to add a different fan to the heat sink soon so i can have the light running when i have the fan off (so i dont have to all ways have to have the low rumble of the inline fan and maybe only run it when things get smelly). I made this DIY LED the first part of my setup as the COB tech is what has enabled me to start my project. low watts low heat low stress good light spectrum  bit nervous about posting pics have not popped my cherry yet in terms of documenting online but i will post some pics in the future when i feel more at ease


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Oh yea the white cases remain. Those are the tits. Re-designed the inner workings a touch. I think you will be impressed. Even had some projected thermal imaging done up by a fellow RIUer. Pretty cool stuff.


Get out.. Sweet! Likey likey??


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2015)

Frosty times! Pic tonight!


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3324162


(815) 637-4769
Organic mite and soft body critter killer concentrated.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2015)

Neem oil is natural, good for skin problems, like psoriasis, when diluted is extremely useful in many ways. Something I look for in organics or make sure of when blending them. Even my bacon has health boosts ha.
Zesty orange and garlic hemp bacon


Sprinkle some good blend of herbs, fruit and veggies..

Add that to some hearty soup and you're livin' good.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (Jan 6, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3326178


Sugary...heirloom?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 6, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Sugary...heirloom?


Indeed bro. That there is Miss A aka the sweet grape indi almost like AOS but seems an auto flowerer..with a slight deez to her

First thing Wolf said when he saw the Jacks Cleaner.. "That's not one of mine..what's that.. " .."JackeD Cleaner" I said!

As for BV aka Best Value aka miss B, it was identified as the heirloom "o2" right away..

As for lightning haze, Wolf was like, you should take a clone off the bottom of that one..that ones nice


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 6, 2015)

Lil Banger


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 6, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Sugary...heirloom?


Her resin profile is almost organized and aligned like the kosher was though.. Very pretty


----------



## PigTrotter (Jan 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Put some veggies under it, I thought you were growing strictly carrots and peas anyway
> Ha
> T


Ha ha yes for sure  it is actually an indoor green juice garden. Elixir of life = green juice Imho. Got some medicinal herbs growing in there wit some really medicinal herbs just sprouting


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2015)

Speaking of Kosher...

The tricky, afghani-like, über tasty kosher Kush has finally arrived...


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2015)

What was I supposed to get for us again? I remember where just not what

Was it...
Oyster shells???


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (Jan 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What was I supposed to get for us again? I remember where just not what
> 
> Was it...
> Oyster shells???


Fish bone meal. They likely wont stock it though. Find out how much to get it. Welcome Harvest brand. They should have greensand though which i need.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3326932


What ya got there?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> What ya got there?


Couple ten inchers of Jah Lightning Hz bra.. She was way cloudier and ready than her hairs put off.. Good thing i was warned to check her daily starting a couple days ago cause..she had some caramel popping action going down already!


----------



## Tank Murphy (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Couple ten inchers of Jah Lightning Hz bra.. She was way cloudier and ready than her hairs put off.. Good thing i was warned to check her daily starting a couple days ago cause..she had some caramel popping action going down already!
> 
> View attachment 3327039
> 
> ...


Interesting. So what did that go...5 weeks? Could be on to something special there. Good trichome production, nice calyx to leaf ratio, yield looks decent. Would be a good candidate to cross with something like this http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/MalawiGold.html, 
Internationally acclaimed as one of the most potent, feel good psychoactive, pure African sativas there is, and see what happens.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2015)

Flipped on dec 7
Harvested jan 7

Like that breeding combo too


----------



## Tank Murphy (Jan 7, 2015)

go check the POOP thread....


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 8, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Fish bone meal. They likely wont stock it though. Find out how much to get it. Welcome Harvest brand. They should have greensand though which i need.


Ok bro sounds like a plan


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 8, 2015)

*Started some kosher!

*LST'd the 2 SLCh's, raised em up.. Lookin great

*2 Heirlooms at 50-55% curing, metabolizing sugars and chlorophyll nicely. 

*Lil Indy (A) also came down for most part
Here's her bottom, note the angle, frost and sheen of petiole
 
*Clones taking off finally, vibrant health after just one neem oil app. Liking dee organic pesticide team, nah neem?

*Flowering an ameliorated (de-fan leaved) JackeD Cleaner in a one gal smart pot..she only 3.5 inches short and super stacked, on her 8th node

Imagine a mini sea of this unique lemon cleaner, perhaps 1L bottle pots

Week 1 of flower


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 9, 2015)

Kosher germin' nicely, 2 beans tappin'! Hoping the only SSS bagseed germs too...yesyes


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 9, 2015)

Didn't realize we 14/10'ed for a month!! Wow


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a couple pretty SLCh's from seed almost ready for cloning, just to round out the gravy quest and keep the Gravy xxx company next to the Sativa beasts..

 
Topped just once they're bushing out nicely.. Especially for water-only, one gallons under T5s.. Working these tubes overtime, son, love it. Looking like they fresh back from Jah Army


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

They are beautiful


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (Jan 9, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3328065
> 
> Here's a couple pretty SLCh's from seed almost ready for cloning, just to round out the gravy quest and keep the Gravy xxx company next to the Sativa beasts..
> 
> ...


Looking mighty fine DT!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looking mighty fine DT!


Thanks, One love, mon!

Excited to announce that the Sup.SilverSk. Bagseed has germed

As well as this mini jack cleaner ma that is gonna be around for a bit:


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks, One love, mon!
> 
> Excited to announce that the Sup.SilverSk. Bagseed has germed
> 
> As well as this mini jack cleaner ma that is gonna be around for a bit:View attachment 3329481


Plants always look healthy with DT at the helm. Good job.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2015)

Soooo sticky


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Plants always look healthy with DT at the helm. Good job.


Respect bro..
Blessed to have some of the best mentors on the planet at my helm!!!
My word!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 12, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3329752
> 
> View attachment 3329754
> Soooo sticky


Oh man my mouth is watering! That is some frosty shit right there!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 13, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Oh man my mouth is watering! That is some frosty shit right there!!


It's the densest stickiest bud I ever touched.
Wolfs reaction to the timing at first wAs already!?
Then he microscopes it.. Wish y'all could see.
He's like, damn, they're _Just hanging on there!!_


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh my that looks fkn lovely DT!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh my that looks fkn lovely DT!!!


Serious times, V, serious times!

Best part is it keeps going and going, a continual, truly organic journey..

Speaking of organics, I present:
Topped once, water fed, and 5.5 weeks into 12/12 under a chinese panel, this old school heirloom girls' name is Furry 'B'east cause she is just too gnarly for (new) school

Its breeder was a 6-8 week sativa specialist so thinking 2-3 Weeks to go yet.. Looking forward to exploring this stout girls' high

So far, heirloom wise, stumbled upon:
1. a creepy motivating sativa dom that leaves you ready to chef up a storm, (Lightning Haze), and
2. a body-stoning indica dom that makes you want to melt into furniture and meditate / make sweet lusty love (Sweet Grape Indic'a' Deisel)


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2015)

Overhead cam


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2015)

Both are beauties. Whats their genetics background? Unfortunately I am away working for the next 6 weeks so I live through these photos. I can imagine what they smell and taste like. Smoke (or vape, or eat), 1 or 10 for me


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Both are beauties. Whats their genetics background? Unfortunately I am away working for the next 6 weeks so I live through these photos. I can imagine what they smell and taste like. Smoke (or vape, or eat), 1 or 10 for me


Some is well preserved BC primo bagseed from the late 90s early 2000s.

But most are heirloom combos dating back to the 80s .. This Sativa Dom collection specifically, their entire lineage is not quite known by the Dons yet.. We peel the onion periodically when we can..They were designed for Canadians though. Fast frosty sativas mostly that can finish at our latitudes.
We thought we'd take a stab at them indoors just to get acquainted, something fun to do

So far impressed with their taste, ease of burn, and high. Hard to not over indulge .. They made wicked strong Cana coco oil too. Crawled to a spot on floor, just a laughing and took a nap. Woke up pain free! Hhaha


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

Love it. That little indica turned out to be real deal heirloom..
In a joint it tastes like Anise
Popping crystals, she smells like grape diesel..
Smoke it, it taste like earthy kush
Flash the flame over her, she burn like fast heaven

Now to focus its growth into a single cola..
speaking of which, our flowering clone of this here grandmother is already stacking nicer.

2.55 weeks into flower she's at just 8 inches tall, a couple inches taller than our mini (bush)jack, lol even kept her under T5s for the first week cause I think our Chinese panel has way too much red in it. 12 of 16 rows are almost all red, whereas only 4 rows of white (which could also have red) and then 18x3 watts of blues speckled into red rows. So that's why I been flowering under t5 in beginning


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 16, 2015)

Soon, that chinese panel will be overwhelmed by bright white light and you will be amazed. 


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3332658
> Love it. That little indica turned out to be real deal heirloom..
> In a joint it tastes like Anise
> Popping crystals, she smells like grape diesel..
> ...


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

Miss C aka what ive been calling the Faint Sativa is now being called the Faint Fox from now on.

She is fox tailing like a mu fucka.. Was wondering what the hell to call her.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Soon, that chinese panel will be overwhelmed by bright white light and you will be amazed.


Woohoooooooooooo


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3330878
> It's the densest stickiest bud.._!!_


..another heirloom cure shot. This one is not the indica, its the Lightning Haze..
Truuue medicine no needle needed haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> ..another heirloom cure shot. This one is not the indica, its the Lightning Haze..
> Truuue medicine no needle needed hahaView attachment 3332707


Mufucka!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

I absolutely cannot wait until I get home to the quantum kush on the left cured up and that critical 2.0 as well.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I absolutely cannot wait until I get home to the quantum kush on the left cured up and that critical 2.0 as well.


Shit, Like a sweet little family reunion, eh

we did co evolve to the point of growing canna receptors in brain and blood after all. It's synergy only avoided by the broke and brain washed and broken brain washers

Dem tell weh fi cut, weh still grow..Rasta way fly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeh bro absolutely. So many robots and pushers of the madness out there though. Its hard for our tribe to survive, but we doin it!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 16, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> ..another heirloom cure shot. This one is not the indica, its the Lightning Haze..
> Truuue medicine no needle needed hahaView attachment 3332707


Looks wonderful!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

This res'sie little pinner ashed to a near invisible whitish grey.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeh bro absolutely. So many robots and pushers of the madness out there though. Its hard for our tribe to survive, but we doin it!


They'll never fool any of US though
Ever again.
Bun dem propaganda agendas, 
Extinct panda pretenders


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looks wonderful!


She's as creepy and motivating as she is hairy and coated!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> They'll never fool any of US though
> Ever again.
> Bun dem propaganda agendas,
> Extinct panda pretenders


Absofknlutely


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2015)

Finally some 2nd'ary growth on the gravy-indica mystery seed. Gonna be real Interesting to See her develop.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Finally some 2nd'ary growth on the gravy-indica mystery seed. Gonna be real Interesting to See her develop.View attachment 3333133


You and them mystery seed. Never know em til you grow em.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2015)

Haha, doing what I can, with what I got..
But to get some MORE genetics...
That is the next focus once lights are in place 

But yep, got a few 2nd gen mothers getting ready for summer.. Their clones will be BOSS! You wanted heirlooms, now we got some locked down my bred'


DonPetro said:


> You and them mystery seed. Never know em til you grow em.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2015)

We Bringing back 1988, baby..look out! May as well call it Mullet Haze!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2015)

Who got dat Perm Kush! I neeeed it


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Haha, doing what I can, with what I got..
> 
> That is the next focus once lights are in place


Won't be long now...


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2015)

North America, Asia, we have crystals popping!

Extremities ripening, even some yellowing on the four topper, 
who been auto flowering since 14/10 .. therefore technically they are at the day 53 mark.

Explains why the super early finish. Ruderalis' auto flowering trait definitely triggered by the 14/10, asked Wolf, he concurs.
So average harvests of 42 to 56 days pits us near the tail end of the continuum.. 

Colas are tipping to slightly amber and very cloudy now, upper interiors are super coated with mostly fat clear bulbs, overall, and the bottoms could use some time and penetration.. Too Larfy ATM.

***Big jack cleaner showed a single banana, i just happened to be doing a close inspection, plucked it right away and noticed some new gnarly isolated mutations developed. 

Small cluster of crystaly buds at two upper nodes developed where simply caLyxes should have been..removed her from clan.

.. Took her to a basin. Opened calyxes, found a couple green seeds very immature but getting sizeable. But it's isolated on her, and no other plants affected it seems they continue to res up

Hm.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> North America, Asia, we have crystals popping!
> 
> Extremities ripening, even some yellowing on the four topper,
> who been auto flowering since 14/10 .. therefore technically they are at the day 53 mark.
> ...


Should be fine. Just keep an eye out for nanners as per usual with unknowns.


----------



## humboldt bear (Jan 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3264359
> 
> Bit hard to see here but this fuel-induced girl is beasting hard, son.. she's really swelling up down there now, real happy in your mix DP!
> 
> View attachment 3264379


nice


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Won't be long now...


DonP, daunting LED, Great White Moonlight Scientist
Grand Brain Children haunting me, Soon light blindedness!!

Beeeeeeeiiiiimmmmm!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Should be fine. Just keep an eye out for nanners as per usual with unknowns.


Leafy forest to see through but I got er!! From a few weeks ago..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2015)

Girl Guides weren't cutting it..
So
Grower Guides stepped in.
Lol
You can tell virgin ones from Cana ones simply by their sheen. Wow. What flavour. Ground up the coco duff and mixed it In to the oats like flour. Great consistency and no baking required


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2015)

Hallucigenic cookie sporting the famous mutant envies and some heirloom Cana coco oil to glue you in for the ride...or melt you in might be more accurate. Muhahaha, what a night


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3334707
> Girl Guides weren't cutting it..
> So
> Grower Guides stepped in.
> ...


Damn...those are my favorite!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Damn...those are my favorite!


a new staple for The Dons? Brownies are good but you can't eat one in the morning, can you!? These have OATMEAL hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> a new staple for The Dons? Brownies are good but you can't eat one in the morning, can you!? These have OATMEAL hahaha


Hell yeah you can eat brownies in the morning. If they are medicated there is no better time to eat them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3334707
> Girl Guides weren't cutting it..
> So
> Grower Guides stepped in.
> ...


Those looks prettty fkn good!! What exactly the recipe?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah you can eat brownies in the morning. If they are medicated there is no better time to eat them


Haha u crazy V.

But I like the mentality..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those looks prettty fkn good!! What exactly the recipe?


They are delicious. Wish I could remember the recipes. But the one is off the peanut butter label, its perfect...the other is simple too, just googled haystacks

Sub some butter or or margarine out,
Sub some magic oil or butter in.

Voila. Edibles in an hour


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2015)

Lil Organic jack "chaos"
2nd gen clone
1st month of flower
Little six inch monster getting wider not taller


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2015)

Man, DP, you sure came a long way since this shady cabinet construction! I could barely get the damn thing in, had to take the top off, switching tools like a mufucka, and ill be lucky to get 4 gallons in it. Now you an LED shaman, making the world more efficient, hahaha
Ironic times,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2015)

This untopped, de-fanned J Cleaner got a spank before going back in the garden to finish beefing up. 

6000 leaves were scratching the face..Now, she's in a beta inspection mode

And Getting frostier

Glad for the quick reply, Dp
Prolonged her execution date,

T


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Haha u crazy V.
> 
> But I like the mentality..


Man the morning is the prime time, and I aint bullshitting....Dont think this herb aint healing no matter how smashed you might be, laughing at everything and anything. In saying that though why is laughing non stop a bad thing? You feel so wonderful and thats so positive. F*ck what the nay sayers think, I aint crazy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

But me, I can work on anything. I'll go hit the vape with a bong to back it up and go to work. Thats how I roll, and be totally straight at the same time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3335717 This untopped, de-fanned J Cleaner got a spank before going back in the garden to finish beefing up.
> 
> 6000 leaves were scratching the face..Now, she's in a beta inspection mode
> 
> ...


F*ck me looks at that Jack's!!!!!!! Good job


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Man, DP, you sure came a long way since this shady cabinet construction! I could barely get the damn thing in, had to take the top off, switching tools like a mufucka, and ill be lucky to get 4 gallons in it. Now you an LED shaman, making the world more efficient, hahaha
> Ironic times,
> DT


Yea that cabinet was something with all those CFLs and it was never even close to being light proof. But i made it work. That SourD was epic if not for the small amount that was to be had. I think there is some magic in those beans for sure. 


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3335717 This untopped, de-fanned J Cleaner got a spank before going back in the garden to finish beefing up.
> 
> 6000 leaves were scratching the face..Now, she's in a beta inspection mode
> 
> ...


That is some cola! Looks like it may be a bit of a pain come trimmin time but that will only make for more coco-canna material. How long is that cola?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> But me, I can work on anything. I'll go hit the vape with a bong to back it up and go to work. Thats how I roll, and be totally straight at the same time


Combos, baby. That's how we roll too. 
Walkin tru de valley of death,
Smokin ay'thing til nothin left


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea that cabinet was something with all those CFLs and it was never even close to being light proof. But i made it work. That SourD was epic if not for the small amount that was to be had. I think there is some magic in those beans for sure.
> 
> That is some cola! Looks like it may be a bit of a pain come trimmin time but that will only make for more coco-canna material. How long is that cola?


Love the cocobis oil and jack will def add to the collection, yeah. Shoulda saw the pile to come off her already!

As for jah cola, she about a foot long! 6.5 weeks into true flower (since she's not an auto)
Should be 8 to 9 week strain, and its known to swell late


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea that cabinet was something with all those CFLs and it was never even close to being light proof. But i made it work. That SourD was epic if not for the small amount that was to be had. I think there is some magic in those beans for sure.
> 
> That is some cola! Looks like it may be a bit of a pain come trimmin time but that will only make for more coco-canna material. How long is that cola?


We should have a sour D mother no doubt. Should bring me a bean or two!!! I can make dozens of little sour dees over time.. Truly clean herb. i love dem easy burning strains.. Soooo necessarynecessary


----------



## whiteboiii (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking good bro


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea that cabinet was something with all those CFLs and it was never even close to being light proof. But i made it work. That SourD was epic if not for the small amount that was to be had. I think there is some magic in those beans for sure.
> 
> That is some cola! Looks like it may be a bit of a pain come trimmin time but that will only make for more coco-canna material. How long is that cola?


How many cfl's were in that lil cab? I wish I could get my t5s in there! Gonna have to buy a bunch of 4000k's from wherever the best place is..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 22, 2015)

Our 40 inch tall heirloom Sativa suspected to be the classic throwback strain known as o2, famous for its fat, mind [email protected]!king, potent popcorn clusters, saw its first of 4 tops come down today. 15 inches total of organic heirloom herb clusters here..10.5 weeks into auto flower with heavy fading.



Frozen in time, how sexy are these girls?




Macro of her bulbous trichs. This is the one branch who began popping. @ ~70% cloudy, ~3% amber/popped, she's leading by example and will be february's morning bud.
The remaining 3 colas can ripen up for another half week or so.


----------



## TRK (Jan 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I gotta get me a copy of that book.


You want a digital copy brother? Here's a link mate...
https://kickass.so/teaming-with-microbes-a-gardeners-guide-to-the-soil-food-web-pdf-pld991-t7314688.html
Don't know if I'm technically 'allowed' to post that, but hey ho, there she is for ya. Nice one; keep em coming


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 23, 2015)

Presenting, from seed, and in classic throwback fashion, the strain we renamed the FaintFox, an unknown heirloom Sativa from late 80s and 90s.. Resurrected and re-presented except this time, indoors and organicly, under LED in a Don-made living supersoil packed with our personal worms.
Known for her calming, mellow sweetness and foxtailng structure, and now 10.75 weeks into auto flower, here is just her top half..

 

Damn heirlooms been gently kicking my ass I tell you..surprised at the strength of the stones.



 
I wish you guys could see what I see under the microscope..these crystals are nuts. Some are double headed, some are towering giants and curling back down, some are soo wide, some are oozing like stringy marshmellows. We need a 1000x microscope so bad


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## whiteboiii (Jan 23, 2015)

Mmmmm nice is is nice ! looking good looking good !


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Presenting, from seed, and in classic throwback fashion, the strain we renamed the FaintFox, an unknown heirloom Sativa from late 80s and 90s.. Resurrected and re-presented except this time, indoors and organicly, under LED in a Don-made living supersoil packed with our personal worms.
> Known for her calming, mellow sweetness and foxtailng structure, and now 10.75 weeks into auto flower, here is just her top half..View attachment 3337649
> 
> View attachment 3337659
> ...


Wow...


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 23, 2015)

whiteboiii said:


> Mmmmm nice is is nice ! looking good looking good !


Thanks whiteboi!!
when u gonna Load a sick pic for ur avatar bro
A bridge on fire
Or a Berner wax room shot
Or a close up shot of your favourite strain
Or chain


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 24, 2015)

TRK said:


> You want a digital copy brother? Here's a link mate...
> https://kickass.so/teaming-with-microbes-a-gardeners-guide-to-the-soil-food-web-pdf-pld991-t7314688.html
> Don't know if I'm technically 'allowed' to post that, but hey ho, there she is for ya. Nice one; keep em coming


Dp, you Done reading Teaming wit Robes yet!? Been quiet..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dp, you Done reading Teaming wit Robes yet!? Been quiet..


Yea i been through it a couple times. And yea i've been super busy. Work everyday pretty much. You know how it is.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 25, 2015)

Yea bro..keep it up. Spring is nearing!
& Right on dawg. It's a quick read hey.
********************************************
Btw, Jah Cab be back in working order, housing the kosher and the one SSS bagseed, who's on her 3rd node and looking real perky


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 25, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow...


That crystally fox done did caught your tongue too hey, bro..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 26, 2015)

Just wait til you see the Furry Beast
What a frosty, gnarly heirloom 
Instead of filling in, her foxtails got twice as pronounced

Her top gonna come down after tonight .. Craaaazy fade on her in last couple days to go with all this mature sugar


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 28, 2015)

check it out, mon… one love, real truths, and many jokes..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a lil friendly reminder..

 

Don't forget yah roots..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> check it out, mon… one love, real truths, and many jokes..


I am mind blown...


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I am mind blown...


GANGSTERS FEAR THEM!!!
did that crack a chino up???!
had me laughin' good..

for real tho, check THIS one out, mon!!!
GET UP AND ROCKAROCKAA

The Dons Present their sick photography in: a Live Black or White DrrrawBack Riddim by Brother Culture
Don Produced ReggaeMountain Fiyaaa


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 28, 2015)

That's DonPetro's Alter Ego at :58s mark!!!! LOL


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Just wait til you see the Furry Beast
> What a frosty, gnarly heirloom
> Instead of filling in, her foxtails got twice as pronounced
> 
> Her top gonna come down after tonight .. Craaaazy fade on her in last couple days to go with all this mature sugar


 

 
Regard that sugary, purple petiole jetting out at 8 o'clock.. Yeaaaaah trick, yeaaaaah.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 29, 2015)

*tea time, adjourned. . 

*hit the 2 forests, who flip next week (wow!)
also hit the couple little flowering girls, who were looking bit pale

*hit the non sexed mini mothers, too
(aka the 2 lemons, shit, anything with gravy potential)

*sitting fairly pretty, now, mon,
almost perfect timing for them lights, homedawg!!
anymore parts is we waiting for still??

*also gonna need some air in soon and a real cloning setup.
might go to peat pucks or rock wool cubes despite ma dislike for 'em,
want to be able to clone 4 off the bottom like nada, whenever we want, 
stick em in a row, never lose track of them, 
and be able to see when roots pop, 
then transplant easily.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3341075
> 
> View attachment 3341085
> Regard that sugary, purple petiole jetting out at 8 o'clock.. Yeaaaaah trick, yeaaaaah.


Fresh vs Cured .. a furry beast glimpse:


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Fresh vs Cured .. a furry beast glimpse:
> 
> View attachment 3341945


The resin content on your flowers always looks top shelf. How are the smells on that one?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> The resin content on your flowers always looks top shelf. How are the smells on that one?


Thanks big dawg..
Thc just runs through my blood, I think..lol.

Terpene wise, I think her dominant one is probably :

_Linalool_, a terpenoid prominent in lavender as well as in some cannabis strains, is an anxiolytic compound that counters anxiety and mediates stress. In addition, linalool is a strong anticonvulsant, and it also amplifies serotonin-receptor transmission, conferring an antidepressant effect. Applied topically, linalool can heal acne and skin burns without scarring.

Hard to pin her under tone.. Might be:

_Beta-caryophyllene_ is a sesquiterpene found in the essential oils of black pepper, oregano and other edible herbs, as well as in cannabis and many green, leafy vegetables. It is gastro-protective, good for treating certain ulcers, and shows great promise as a therapeutic compound for inflammatory conditions and autoimmune disorders because of its ability to bind directly to the peripheral cannabinoid receptor known as CB2.
.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2015)

Interesting:

_THC also activates the CB2 receptor, which regulates immune function and the peripheral nervous system. But this is not the reason people feel stoned when they smoke marijuana; instead, what causes the high is THC binding to the CB1 receptor, which is concentrated in the brain and the central nervous system.

Stimulating the CB2 receptor doesn’t have a psychoactive effect because CB2 receptors are localized predominantly outside the brain and central nervous system. *CB2 receptors are present in the gut, spleen, liver, heart, kidneys, bones, blood vessels, lymph cells, endocrine glands, and reproductive organs. Marijuana is such a versatile medicinal substance because it acts everywhere, not just in the brain

*_


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2015)

Serious:
_*
Terpene testing* has enabled the Werc Shop to identify when strains have been misnamed. “We’ve seen a dozen of samples of Trainwreck, for example, that have a consistent terpene profile,” Raber says. “And then we examine some bud purporting to be Trainwreck, but with a terpene content that differs markedly from what we know is Trainwreck. By testing for terpenes, we can often verify if the strain is what the grower or provider says it is.”_
_
In the future, when the herb is legal nationwide, it should be possible to access strain-specific cannabis oils, as well as *made-to-order marijuana extracts with a full array of terpenes artfully tailored to meet the needs and desires of individual users.*

-talking terpenes, high times 
_


----------



## Tank Murphy (Jan 30, 2015)

Tesla, contact me.


----------



## Tank Murphy (Jan 30, 2015)

Please, quickly.....I'm juggling and don't want to drop the chainsaws....


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting:
> 
> _THC also activates the CB2 receptor, which regulates immune function and the peripheral nervous system. But this is not the reason people feel stoned when they smoke marijuana; instead, what causes the high is THC binding to the CB1 receptor, which is concentrated in the brain and the central nervous system.
> 
> ...


That would explain how cannabis helps with nausea.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That would explain how cannabis helps with nausea.


There's a fkn terpene for everything ..
Amazing

And there a CBD receptor for everything (and as you can see they are everywhere inside us, even to our bones)

Funny, the only plant in the universe as we know it that has CBD (which looks like a happy emoticon with aura, see?) is marijuana or sensmillia

Madness..the world is upside down mon..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 31, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> *sitting fairly pretty, now, mon,
> almost perfect timing for them lights, homedawg!!
> anymore parts is we waiting for still??.


Almost there man. Almost there.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 1, 2015)

You should take a crack at this:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/6th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-registration-thread.855762/


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 2, 2015)

Hear me now...
Think the two heirloom sativas be the same strain.. I just didnt realize since they grew so differently (topped vs natural)..It's like musky, lavender and licorice Deisel with whiffs of ancient gravy past.. 3 people now have smelled the elusive gravy nuances, wth mon!! People telling me that smell haunts them now, hahahaha 

@DonPetro I missed the Cup by a day and a night mon!!..
Next time sounds fun tho..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahh too bad. Oh well.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 6, 2015)

Well!!!... looks like the organic is on a new level of potency!

Gave buddy a gram for a gift..he got me some cool hemp wick that you light your bowls with instead of a lighter..very clean.

He blazed up his work buddies up on break.. "I lit them up bro..little tiny bowls, my fingers were stuck together. One buddy was like oh yea, good taste. Tastes clean.. Pretty good. Then a few mins later, he was like, woahhh.. "
Suddenly deep in a haze, they go back to work.. All sales dropped off dramatically, after a ferocious first half to the day, haha.

Glad to know I'm not the only one, haha

Apparently these heirlooms used to either end parties instantly or keep you going all day.. Gotta get to know them very individually. . Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 6, 2015)

He also said it was stronger than buddies new dabs..which were almost his nicest to date.. Nice and smooth, tasty smelling, clear bright golden
rock star wax. 

He thought I made it, he was like "your organic is way better than your shatter man, its stronger.. straight up next level, bro."

"Oh Really..!! hahaha that's awesome!!"

*****************************************

Just wait til someone gets to try the Grape/ Berry Anisette, smells sweet like a girl, hit like angry beast. 

After many stoned investigations, it has been re theorized (we appreciate your ongoing patience with this mystery round) and hopefully permanently clarified it is the actual party ender, known as Hazel. 

So we have a little Hazel mother in a one gallon, who will be able to provide some 3rd gen berry smelling and hash tasting babies with hints of black licorice who are 49 day'ers only. Low yielding but super super super potent cactus with one stretcher. 

I save a few one litre cartons for em.

Twisting and turning but on the path to success,
The Dons


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 9, 2015)

Early flowering ,
To reduce stretch
Hit us with a recipe ChefPetro!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 11, 2015)

They said to recycle..
Now we got a supa-tea. Just bake at 200 for 2 hours, strain, then refrigerate it.. add a splash to your favorite drink, anytime, quick fast, and pow.
Medicayyyyted


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 11, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Almost there man. Almost there.


Keep up the great work, bro!!!!! Big up!!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Keep up the great work, bro!!!!! Big up!!


Thanks man. Same to you!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3349180
> They said to recycle..View attachment 3349420
> Now we got a supa-tea. Just bake at 200 for 2 hours, strain, then refrigerate it.. add a splash to your favorite drink, anytime, quick fast, and pow.
> Medicayyyyted


No one liked this idea? Used all the stems, made a mad concentrated tea, avoid making tea all month now.. Just open fridge. add a splash to any juice! Pow. High AND heaps of healing happening, done in under half a minute


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 14, 2015)

I love the idea! No waste.


DonTesla said:


> No one liked this idea? Used all the stems, made a mad concentrated tea, avoid making tea all month now.. Just open fridge. add a splash to any juice! Pow. High AND heaps of healing happening, done in under half a minute


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2015)

The fillet mignon of piney strains, this Kosher K from seed is ready for anything..

 

She likes long walks to the edge of the cabinet so she can play cute. Raised under just a couple shared cfl's so far, she's in for a great surprise before her 4 months are up..
Patience a virtue gyal


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I love the idea! No waste.


Right!? Crop in a jar, mon.. Root balls became hemp style dish cloths once we get our CBD strains they'll be the balm babes


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 14, 2015)

@DonTesla you are approaching druid status.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla you are approaching druid status.


Since that must be the greatest compliment ever, here is a beautiful picture I took for you, Don S'tiva Petro The Great Bringing Cyan On The Scene, Seen? Kabakan Neo-Organiconian Mad Scientist with honorary PHD in Jah DIY* LEDs ..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2015)

Overhead silhouette of the sacred, sexy, single black Forrest, 10 days into her 16 week flower..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Since that must be the greatest compliment ever, here is a beautiful picture I took for you, Don S'tiva Petro The Great Bringing Cyan On The Scene, Seen? Kabakan Neo-Organiconian Mad Scientist with honorary PHD in Jah DIY* LEDs ..View attachment 3351012


Beauty! I might have to manipulate it a bit.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3351018
> Overhead silhouette of the sacred, sexy, single black Forrest, 10 days into her 16 week flower..


Wow...how wide is her wingspan?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Beauty! I might have to manipulate it a bit.


Please do. And her wingspan ? Quite Wide..

2ft by 1.5 ATM


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Please do. And her wingspan ? Quite Wide..
> 
> 2ft by 1.5 ATM


And still 14 weeks to go. Haha.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> And still 14 weeks to go. Haha.


14.44 baby, haha every day counts,

Here's another shot of our mystery gravy xxx that is probably AOS or bubba vortex after all the hype..lol. We appreciate the flexibility one love..

Not that we don't got the gravy locked down as well...so it was all for something.. She's excited to exist, and to be Canadian ..

As for this one, we will identify her for once and for all very soon..topped just once she's a real poised croucher


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> 14.44 baby, haha every day counts,
> 
> Here's another shot of our mystery gravy xxx that is probably AOS or bubba vortex after all the hype..lol. We appreciate the flexibility one love..
> 
> ...


She's a beauty!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> She's a beauty!


She's very cute hey, so crouched .. Much like this sexy kosher in her felt-wick 2L, looking very satisfied not even 24 hours after her little up pot..or what I'm programming to be a her, heh..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> She's very cute hey, so crouched .. Much like this sexy kosher in her felt-wick 2L, looking very satisfied not even 24 hours after her little up pot..or what I'm programming to be a her, heh..View attachment 3352108


Nice! Is she from seed?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Nice! Is she from seed?


Indeed, bro... Have yet to clone any kosher.. But do plan on it..

These are a couple girls from seed though to start things off ..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 16, 2015)

Tank Murphy said:


> Greetings and salutations, Don Tesla, Don Petro, may the bounty of the season find it's way to your homes. I come with a "You gotta try this" suggestion. Go buy a mango, that's right a mango.....go to Youtube and watch a "How to cut a mango" video, they are tricky buggers to cut right.....Once you have learned the proper way to cube it, do that, cube that mango.....EAT IT.....wait an hour.....fire some herb up...the mango intensifies and lengthens the effects of the herb...I just tried it, ate the mango, waited an hour, went outside and fired one 1/3 gram rocket of Chernobyl......I'm noticing a big difference, FOR REAL.......saw a video explaining the whole thing from the scientific side, the reason for this happening due to a chemical that is only in mangoes....and at worst, mangoes are good for you....Personally I'm giving it a thumbs up and will be a mango shopper from this day forward....Tank out


Tanks right,
The mango has a terpene in it that helps diminish the blood brain barrier.
You only have to wait 25-30 mins before puffing to get its moreinstantaneous, heightening effects ..
Good fruit or juice to have around !!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 16, 2015)

@Tank Murphy you should by more often and drop more knowledge.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2015)

Pop by* indeed we miss ya mate ! You said you could read this thread in one day where are our likes at? Hahaha jk.. But it's getting longer and more vigorous so bite now or chew later!! Hahahah


----------



## PigTrotter (Feb 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> No one liked this idea? Used all the stems, made a mad concentrated tea, avoid making tea all month now.. Just open fridge. add a splash to any juice! Pow. High AND heaps of healing happening, done in under half a minute


I like the idea, got a few questions thought. What liquid did you put in the jar with the green? and was it trim leaf and stem the extract the goodness out. I have done extraction into coconut oil and it works great, but is that water in the jar ??? Thanks a million Dons loving your thread, i like to pop by every week or so to catch up


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> I like the idea, got a few questions thought. What liquid did you put in the jar with the green? and was it trim leaf and stem the extract the goodness out. I have done extraction into coconut oil and it works great, but is that water in the jar ??? Thanks a million Dons loving your thread, i like to pop by every week or so to catch up


Right on dude !

It was 97 % Ro water btw your right
Bit of larf but mostly fresh stems from previous months, mon

Usually, For duff a Don go with coco oil.
For the stems I go with a water-Dom mix.
I think the hot water can penetrate the fibre and bark a bit better.

Still use 2 or 3 TBSP of coco oil for fat soluble absorbtion tho/
Little honey for sweetness

Baked it for 2 hours at 200
To decarboxulate and activate the THcA etc
Cool, cover, store in fridge for concentrated use
Bam all done
Heat free usage for rest of month


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2015)

What happens when you flower a de-fanned 3-inch clone of an 80s heirloom in a one gallon smart pot with living soil and add only chinese Led and Ro water for the next 8 weeks?

You get to welcome a bit of uber dangerous Hazel Anis back into our life..

Here's a little preview of her sweet, sticky, misleading demeanour ..



She knocked me out several times last month, she was the first one down and I was totally out, so I leaned on her heavily, and she kicked my ass just as heavily every time.. Totally ruined my month, but in a very beautiful and organic way, lol


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What happens when you flower a de-fanned 3-inch clone of an 80s heirloom in a one gallon smart pot with living soil and add only chinese Led and Ro water for the next 8 weeks?
> 
> You get to welcome a bit of uber dangerous Hazel Anis back into our life..
> 
> ...


Frosty!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Frosty!


Always, bro skive!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it Hazel Anis like Hazel _Anise _or Hazel's _Anus?_


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 17, 2015)

SOB! Wow man that's about as covered as I've ever seen. Holy shit man bet that would lay your ass down.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Is it Hazel Anis like Hazel _Anise _or Hazel's _Anus?_


Lol, that's why I was avoiding the Anis/e
And was going with Anisette..
I knew you would say this.. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> SOB! Wow man that's about as covered as I've ever seen. Holy shit man bet that would lay your ass down.


Oh yeah, buddy, it more melts you into a daze THEN lays you on your back, lol..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Lol, that's why I was avoiding the Anis/e
> And was going with Anisette..
> I knew you would say this.. Lol


You know me too well...


----------



## PigTrotter (Feb 18, 2015)

how big did miss anis get in her 1 gal smart pot? Did you get much yield?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Is it Hazel Anis like Hazel _Anise _or Hazel's _Anus?_


Haha! Hazel's Anus is a great name for a strain


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! Hazel's Anus is a great name for a strain


I thought so too!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2015)

You guys are SICK! I usually incorporate the taste into the name.. Lol

Quite the ring tho.. Not literally haha

As for yield, she was stripped of her leaves in an experiment right before flowering, something I wouldn't do much off in the future. I like other forms of training better

She went from 3.5 inches to about 9 or 10.. Low yield for sure. Def under a half zip. But she's stronger than anything I've ever smoked and only 6-8 weeks so ima keep a mama around for her, and dedicate a mini sea of ten to her in the near future


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess she's one of your own crosses? Found the perfect pheno?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I guess she's one of your own crosses? Found the perfect pheno?


It's a local underground breeders cross actually who was kind enough to give us some of his heirloom beans from way back for our experiments.. They just happened to be stored well enough so some germ 2, even 3 decades later.

Now we have single mothers in one gallons of two heirloom strains, one ass-kicking _Hazel [Anus(ette)]_ and one i am now calling the '_88 Sativa_, our beautiful and resinous foxtailing rarity.

_*Our*_ first strain, is some sort of serious Gravy..
..only Petro can describe her ..

Specifically the pheno we've isolated now, is :
SLCh Rare Gravy pheno (KFC chicken gravy over apples) 
x
SLCh Lime Diesel Pheno 

I'm still trying to finalize the name..
Don Gravy
CP Gravy
Venezeulan Gravy
SheepWolf 
Barington Gravy
Anvil Haze

Open to votes and hq suggestions !!
Influence North American History!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2015)

The Hazel is or was called Hazel Anisette cause the pheno we've isolated as a 2nd gen mother ready to offspring 3rd gen clones tastes like Grapey black licorice liquor in a joint unlit.. 

Now it's organicly morphing into Hazel's Anus, one thing not to be reckoned with 

...as for '88 Sativa we aren't even sure what she is except that she's from this breeder and its a beautiful sativa with a bit auto flower .. shes a foxtailing furry beast with with a wild trich profile and some real clean, creeping effects.

We were told not to grow her indoors but we did anyway, lol.
And now we can pull 3rd gen clones for our summer medicine ..and really let them stack and flourish
For daytime, its too nice
And _so_ rare


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 18, 2015)

Harper's Haze
Bohemian Growz
Toonie Tuesday


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2015)

Toonie Tuesday, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2015)

For Yah Raga thread bro @DonPetro !
Enjoy y'all..




Spark er up and bark it up!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 18, 2015)

The '88 Sativa peaked my curiosity, but the description wasn't what I was looking for. I cut my teeth in the mid and late 80s on some mean ass locally grown roadkill skunk we called Kentucky Thunderfuck Skunk for which we paid $45 a quarter oz at a time when most pot was $15-$20 for a big "three finger quarter". The buds were fucking huge man and in fact, I remember buying a qp that was a single cola folded in half and stuffed in a wonder bread bag (sack if you're from KY, lmao). It had that mega roadkill smell that would bust you if you were holding and I remember anything over a half hit would expando so bad you coughed up a lung and I watched friends lose their lunch from a bong full. Hell, I was just a teenage punk back then, but I remember getting so high off it I threw up. I'd LOVE to find that old 80s pheno, but don't know what stock it came from or which strains to begin with.

Awesome stuff here man! I'm subbed up and following.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 19, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> The '88 Sativa peaked my curiosity, but the description wasn't what I was looking for. I cut my teeth in the mid and late 80s on some mean ass locally grown roadkill skunk we called Kentucky Thunderfuck Skunk for which we paid $45 a quarter oz at a time when most pot was $15-$20 for a big "three finger quarter". The buds were fucking huge man and in fact, I remember buying a qp that was a single cola folded in half and stuffed in a wonder bread bag (sack if you're from KY, lmao). It had that mega roadkill smell that would bust you if you were holding and I remember anything over a half hit would expando so bad you coughed up a lung and I watched friends lose their lunch from a bong full. Hell, I was just a teenage punk back then, but I remember getting so high off it I threw up. I'd LOVE to find that old 80s pheno, but don't know what stock it came from or which strains to begin with.
> 
> Awesome stuff here man! I'm subbed up and following.


Thank you SmidgeMon !
Hahaha wonder bread sacks, that's classic..
And yea I know the old school rank you mean.. A true skunk that fills the room and almost makes you chuck dinner up.. Miss it..
Haven't found anything near it either, closest was this one Rhino this one time
Tooth cutter material is a rarity ..
We gotta corral these unicorns like a hounddog, dawg


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 19, 2015)

An older strain called Couchlock had that massive loud roadkill skunk smell. Couldn't keep that shit in the house stunk so bad.


----------



## the aparition (Feb 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3349180
> They said to recycle..View attachment 3349420
> Now we got a supa-tea. Just bake at 200 for 2 hours, strain, then refrigerate it.. add a splash to your favorite drink, anytime, quick fast, and pow.
> Medicayyyyted


No way! That's awesome! Do I just put stems in a jar with some water and bake at 200 for 2 hours, strain, then refrigerate it.. add a splash to your favorite drink, anytime, quick fast, and pow.?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 19, 2015)

the aparition said:


> No way! That's awesome! Do I just put stems in a jar with some water and bake at 200 for 2 hours, strain, then refrigerate it.. add a splash to your favorite drink, anytime, quick fast, and pow.?


Couldn't have said it better mon! Hey wait those are my words..lol
you jus missed a fat like coco oil.. And after they gonna be the most potent little floating parts if ya cool it.. 

Edit:
I add my crop juice to somethin like this er'day!
A 1L jar o fruit will last me 48 hours or so..10 seconds in the nutribullet and your gtg
100% golden bananas added on dee spot if I have time
_*DonT's Groovy Recipe:*_
3 cali oranges
1 lemon, organic
1 pineapple (Dole or Fresh)
1 apple
1/2 banana or more added daily to mi blender
Splash of crop juice
Blend for 10secs

Voila
You pimpin' now!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 19, 2015)

Google Paw duction! Check it out Hahaha


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> It's a local underground breeders cross actually who was kind enough to give us some of his heirloom beans from way back for our experiments.. They just happened to be stored well enough so some germ 2, even 3 decades later.
> 
> Now we have single mothers in one gallons of two heirloom strains, one ass-kicking _Hazel [Anus(ette)]_ and one i am now calling the '_88 Sativa_, our beautiful and resinous foxtailing rarity.
> 
> ...



What does the "SLCh" stand for?


----------



## the aparition (Feb 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Couldn't have said it better mon! Hey wait those are my words..lol
> you jus missed a fat like coco oil.. And after they gonna be the most potent little floating parts if ya cool it..
> 
> Edit:
> ...


I am definitely tryin this! Thanks!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What does the "SLCh" stand for?


If i'm not mistaken thats DT's coveted Super Lemon Haze/Chernobyl hybrid. AKA "The Gravy".


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> If i'm not mistaken thats DT's coveted Super Lemon Haze/Chernobyl hybrid. AKA "The Gravy".


Well, if that's the case, considering Chernobyl is a Trainwreck cross, the answer to his dilemma over what to name it seems obvious to me:

Gravy Train


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, if that's the case, considering Chernobyl is a Trainwreck cross, the answer to his dilemma over what to name it seems obvious to me:
> 
> Gravy Train


Sure is .. Hence all the railway name suggestions yet somehow i forgot Gravy Train.. haha. SLCh is indeed for Super Lemon Chernobyl and that makes our new Gravy a SLCh x SLCh Gravy-Lime Diesel pheno cross..
was hoping someone would suggest that! 

Its official, then.. Lets call it Gravy Train, 
code name Tooney Tuesday..

Appreciate the collab inputs..Right beautiful


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> If i'm not mistaken thats DT's coveted Super Lemon Haze/Chernobyl hybrid. AKA "The Gravy".


SLCh seeds I got off our breeder homie are indeed SLHz Chernobyl crosses, and they seem to produce the gravy pheno about only one in fifty to one in a hundred, if that.

Out of over 50 of his crops he's never had a gravy crop. 

But we got a lucky gravy each of our first runs somehow. 

So we locked it down, but by sheer luck..
our re veg was struggling but we got a second blessing, and that SLCh just happened to be another gravy, and it went on for 11wks plus and ended up having one single giant beautiful mature seed.. It was a gravy hybrid, and now it is gonna be a 3-5 gallon mother here shortly..shooting out 3rd gen gravy trains.. Alllll aboard!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> You know me too well...


You're a dirty pig 
You love your hardcore porno
Hahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

The rabbi done said to pray so..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> You're a dirty pig
> You love your hardcore porno
> Hahaha


Including bud porno, easiest way to get ahold of Zpetro from across the planet ...haha. With response times that rival ambulances 



Hazel Anusette a la Ding, mon, beaming her incredible resin profile under the weakest lights we will ever, ever use...ahhh


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Including bud porno, easiest way to get ahold of Zpetro from across the planet ...haha. With response times that rival ambulances View attachment 3355442
> 
> View attachment 3355454
> 
> Hazel Anusette a la Ding, mon, beaming her incredible resin profile under the weakest lights we will ever, ever use...ahhh


She is one frosty lady! Very nice!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> She is one frosty lady! Very nice!


You can see how she can kick like a mule despite her smell like a girl cloak!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Its official, then.. Lets call it Gravy Train,





DonTesla said:


> Alllll aboard!!!


LOL!!

So we have Gravy Train and Hazel's Anus. A cross of those two would yield.....?

Gravy Anus? Hazels Anus Train?


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!!
> 
> So we have Gravy Train and Hazel's Anus. A cross of those two would yield.....?
> 
> Gravy Anus? Hazels Anus Train?


Hazel's Anus Gravy...ah i can see it now...Cannabis Cup winner 2016...cover of High Times. I wonder which font they'll use...


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

Anus Gravy, WOW gentlemen!!.. It might set the record for throw ups! this threads rated R now.. Lol


DonPetro said:


> Hazel's Anus Gravy...ah i can see it now...Cannabis Cup winner 2016...cover of High Times. I wonder which font they'll use...


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Anus Gravy, WOW gentlemen!!.. It might set the record for throw ups! this threads rated R now.. Lol


Ok Mr. Chinese Eggplant.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lol! One of the better threads in my nearly 3 years on RIU! You gotta be sharper than the average head to keep up in the organic section, hahaha.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

Holy


DonPetro said:


> Ok Mr. Chinese Eggplant.


shit ..
That made me cackle!
Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

In my defence, purple makes a really beautiful contrast with any girl since there are no purple humans..

Meaning its basically art of the rawest most organic and early earthly form, art fit for a King..

Anus Gravy, you could argue, is perhaps fit for a King? Lmao
Maybe we are legendarily accurate ..
Any plattered PLRs on the splattered matter? Hahahah


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2015)

Found a way to get BBQ flavour without getting cold!
My new Bacon Star Technique with Marijuana oil, secret spices, and coco sugar..flips in one piece like a pancake 
Taste like cray BBQ
These sandwiches don't play..
Organic coco sugar carameilzes the bacon into a fused omelette
(I just realized I could pour omelette over lol)
but it's on another level just solo.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Found a way to get BBQ flavour without getting cold!
> My new Bacon Star Technique with Marijuana oil, secret spices, and coco sugar..flips in one piece like a pancake View attachment 3356022
> Taste like cray BBQ
> These sandwiches don't play..
> ...


Breakfast at midnight...looks tasty!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Breakfast at midnight...looks tasty!


It was bright and early for Dee Girls Mon!!!
 
NOW it's midnight hahahaha this girls from the other side of the world remember!! And she my girl, so... Mash up dee clock!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a bird, its a plane..
Hold up heyy, yo, it's Mary Jane, but what strain?
AOS? Or VBk mang? We nah know but it's okay..
We No panic, she organic


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> It's a bird, its a plane..
> Hold up heyy, yo, it's Mary Jane, but what strain?
> AOS? Or VBk mang? We nah know but it's okay..
> We No panic, she organic View attachment 3356234


I'm voting AoS but i guess only time will tell. Looking good though!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2015)

Do petro said:


> I'm voting AoS but i guess only time will tell. Looking good though!


I hope you're wrong boi!! But you're right, time Gwan tell..
Just took the Anus out the fridge, gave her her final watering (w/ colder water)..
Curing her in her entirety..

As for the 2 heirloom mothers in one gallons, and gravy, SLCh, and what not, building a bed for them, on wheels.
i thinking of putting them in a _3 ft by 2 ft by one ft deep wooden box with spaced slits for air_ (filled in with smart pot fabric).. You'll see. Being from clone they don't have tap roots so they need more width vs depth right.
Gonna be mad cool..

Meanwhile,
This little Koshers taproot is loving her deeper container..
Note her fattening up nice and quickly for a seedling..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I hope you're wrong boi!! But you're right, time Gwan tell..
> Just took the Anus out the fridge, gave her her final watering (w/ colder water)..
> Curing her in her entirety..
> 
> ...


Yea the Bubba/Vortex was better overall i think as well.
The bed is a good idea...are you planning to do it as a no-till bed? Maybe utilize a living mulch?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea the Bubba/Vortex was better overall i think as well.
> The bed is a good idea...are you planning to do it as a no-till bed? Maybe utilize a living mulch?


Yea I'd to try the no till.. Gonna mix up a lil RV blend, no Winnebago
As for mulch I don't know yet..moisture is one issue, the other is pest control .. Maybe I should grow companion pyrethrum flowers lol


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Yea I'd to try the no till.. Gonna mix up a lil RV blend, no Winnebago
> As for mulch I don't know yet..moisture is one issue, the other is pest control .. Maybe I should grow companion pyrethrum flowers lol


I think a no-till bed with a living mulch would be ideal for clones. With a living mulch you also get increased moisture and nutrient retention and an added level of pest protection. Check this link out:
http://www.veganicpermaculture.com/agroecology.html


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2015)

What do you think our best LM combo is?

They mention white clover and its pros I see..
& Those mallows sure are N recycling beasts .. 

And interesting that in tomato plants the yields were delayed but increased with LMs..

Not too much on pests though, or thrips in particular .. Got some in the castings so teas only til solved


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What do you think our best LM combo is?
> 
> They mention white clover and its pros I see..
> & Those mallows sure are N recycling beasts ..
> ...


Clover is an interesting choice. I honestly haven't done much research on the topic to say for sure. Maybe @st0wandgrow can chime in here.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2015)

With 3 weeks to go and already frostier than last time, this jack looks like she's gonna pack a more potent punch this time round..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> With 3 weeks to go and already frostier than last time, this jack looks like she's gonna pack a more potent punch this time round..
> View attachment 3356982


Very coated indeed! Somethings workin for ya.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2015)

Thinking Nitro Alfafa be good for you dawg, for before your landrace sativa crosses get planted outdoors. It's canadian winter certified, drought resistant and slightly alkaline, perfect for the Forrest's and Jah Dark Magickal crosses..

White clover seems good for indoors..it's what everyone uses right? For during veg anyway?
...
_stores 45% of the nitrogen it gives back to the soil in its roots. This is more than any other legume and is important to consider in managing white clover for nitrogen addition. Mowing the top growth of white clover will not give you a fast boost of nitrogen, but white clover is a great recycler of nitrogen.
_
Common Mallows are wild N recycling beasts too according to your farm mistress in the vid who manhandles that farm like a pro .. A pepper specialist she isn't your sister is she? Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thinking Nitro Alfafa be good for you dawg, for before your landrace sativa crosses get planted outdoors. It's canadian winter certified, drought resistant and slightly alkaline, perfect for the Forrest's and Jah Dark Magickal crosses..
> 
> White clover seems good for indoors..it's what everyone uses right? For during veg anyway?
> ...
> ...


She knows her shit it seems. Really wanna start some pepper seeds but my heatsink hasnt arrived yet. Fukn chinese new year!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Very coated indeed! Somethings workin for ya.


I think her stress routine helped a bit.. Not the defanning so much, that wasnt the wisest move ever but was worth trying.

Found out how the auxins work via height censors .. It's all about position, any dominant site is brought lower than any other node signals to all nodes above its level to TCB..

I thought it was if you lst the branch the whole plant goes schwing but no. And once auxins are signalled to beef below, you can chill out cause the programming has been set in place already.. Also good to know.

Def changed my lst game


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2015)

Rooting medium for clones
Rockwool. Is it anywhere near organic? It's spun rock into filament, but is it chemical free?
Peat pucks are aite.. Or coir cubes, do these exist

Need a speedy modular effective cloning technique


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Rooting medium for clones
> Rockwool. Is it anywhere near organic? It's spun rock into filament, but is it chemical free?
> Peat pucks are aite.. Or coir cubes, do these exist
> 
> Need a speedy modular effective cloning technique


Why not just coir and perlite? Have you given up on the aero-cloning? I think your biggest problem was light contamination for the roots. They need darkness.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Why not just coir and perlite? Have you given up on the aero-cloning? I think your biggest problem was light contamination for the roots. They need darkness.


I put a clear container inside a dark one now but..
It's a pain to label them all or have enough pumps and containers going if they were separated .. Since we running like 9 strains..
When it was only 4-5 I could change the way I clip the leaf tips.. Now its just crazy to manage a legend. Lol

We need rows not bouquets
Row of this lil row of that

Want speed too since chaotically squished
4-7 days is the goal

also want grab-able with visual indicator of rootage
Easy transplant into a bed


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2015)

Who woulda thought over 20 thousand views in our first year bro!? Good thing you're so likable and I'm so crazy!! Makes for interesting work.. Here's a clone that survived being in stale water with no bubbler, I might of added a bit of coconut water mayybe.. Using the lemon tree technique here, it went from wilty to happy in great time

The new Gravy Train continues to continue continuing.. And I love it! She is one potent gya yall NEED to fux wit..

This here is the _*first 3rd generation clon*_*e*, may she be a bountifully stacked, historical hero..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> how big did miss anis get in her 1 gal smart pot? Did you get much yield?


What're you runnin for pot sizes PT?

Side note, since this is bud porn, I have to say, this _heirloom_ _o2_ is a daymn lung gaper .. A _lung prolapser _no less!
Oh man.

Kinda wishing we had it alive and thriving but it was a one time thing.. She has cured up into something _fiercely_ aromatic .. It gets better every week like I swear stronger, sweeter and deeper and more sharp. 

Has me forcing a big inhale minutes later so I can get my full wind back, sounding like a sealion so I don't cough, Woahwoahwoah, hahaha. 

Now if only you could tissue culture cured bud!!!
Cause man, This is birds a chirpin during spiced pumpkin cake after garden fresh blueberry pancakes and a glass of concord grape juice, next to a lavender bush, on a wood deck freshly cut, in the sun, at a chic lil bistro glass table, all in a bowl. . . Then it stones you like a witch. Haha

@DonPetro you will need fresh glass and pen handy for this one time classic.. Jah Franchise Playa's Smk Rprt, Vol. 3, I can't wait. The most classic couple gebers you'll ever be gifted perhaps.. The gaseously expansive, _Elusive o2_


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What're you runnin for pot sizes PT?
> 
> Side note, since this is bud porn, I have to say, this _heirloom_ _o2_ is a daymn lung gaper .. A _lung prolapser _no less!
> Oh man.
> ...


You'd better grab me a fresh glass then cuz well...lets not go there.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> You'd better grab me a fresh glass then cuz well...lets not go there.


Broke your pipe or its spirit? Lol .. She was a dirty girl..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2015)

Little male female Kosher fam from seed:
Legal to drink now, and 21, lets intro..
Lst'd Lesly oTL
Natural Nicky in the back
Topped at fourth node, little Francesca/o in the middle 
And topped at sixth node Sam/antha oTR

Lets peek in the change room make sure they're off to the pool again..
How cute and happy they are.. Roots popping out bottom now, shall they get embedded or up potted I wonder


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2015)

Hmm, both. Embed the bush let the rest ride
Okay, will do.
Thanks for hearing me out lol


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Broke your pipe or its spirit? Lol .. She was a dirty girl..


She was and still is a very dirty girl. Been to busy to clean her up.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Little male female Kosher fam from seed:
> Legal to drink now, and 21, lets intro..
> Lst'd Lesly oTL
> Natural Nicky in the back
> ...


Looking healthy as ever, DT!


----------



## PigTrotter (Feb 25, 2015)

I have made some diy approx 1 gal smart pots and have 2 friendly gals living it up in them. Just topped and they are pre flowering now as on 14-10. Also have an auto in a bigger pot 10ish liters i think. And she is fine as can be and coming on good prob 4 weeks left i think. She is called alice and she is in a plastic pot. 1st run so all experimental. My super soil is working well plus using act teas every now and then. Been following organic growers like yourselves and enjoying learning about soil. Next project is a worm bin  



DonTesla said:


> What're you runnin for pot sizes PT?
> 
> Side note, since this is bud porn, I have to say, this _heirloom_ _o2_ is a daymn lung gaper .. A _lung prolapser _no less!
> Oh man.
> ...


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> I have made some diy approx 1 gal smart pots and have 2 friendly gals living it up in them. Just topped and they are pre flowering now as on 14-10. Also have an auto in a bigger pot 10ish liters i think. And she is fine as can be and coming on good prob 4 weeks left i think. She is called alice and she is in a plastic pot. 1st run so all experimental. My super soil is working well plus using act teas every now and then. Been following organic growers like yourselves and enjoying learning about soil. Next project is a worm bin


Worm bin, right on man, thats what's good..
Way to make a smooth and simple transition.. It's funny how we make things easy or hard depending on our attitude.
Learn one thing at a time, make one change at a time, and add water along the way.. How sweet it is


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2015)

Hazel Anis in her naked glory..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3359386 Hazel Anis in her naked glory..


Greasy.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2015)

Rice thick almost, prior their air pruning, these roots love the moist felt keeping things Kosher in Jahjah land


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Greasy.


One bowl = sticky danger
The jack is actually greasy its funny you say that.

Gravy Train, meanwhile, has grown. Peep the fungal Dom ts


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3359772View attachment 3359780Rice thick almost, prior their air pruning, these roots love the moist felt keeping things Kosher in Jahjah land


Thats cool. Love me some roots. Nice and white.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Thats cool. Love me some roots. Nice and white.


Healthy ass system with the water tenticles.. less stress!
Roots? Ya gwan enjoy the Forrest update too then !


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> 5 track mix with ass (reggae, of course, mon) @DonPetro !
> Enjoy one time..
> 
> 
> ...


Carve out that NEW WAY lil bit here
Lay Dow some felt slittage
Grab dat living soil
Pop the bed on wheels
Giver her a spin,
Okay, now we Rollin'


----------



## PigTrotter (Feb 27, 2015)

Loving the tentacles man  does the material continue up the pot ??


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)

This low-cost ($10), Canadian-made, vapor-sealed tray on castors sports a drop-in, hybrid smart bed with gaps, allowing for mad air flow, root runway, and easy checks for soil-crunchiness .. Oh yeahahhhh..

At 15 _living_ gallons a layer, she's gonna top out at 45 gal or 170L max, _plenty_ of room for our single gems like Gravy Train and Anastasia's Anus to stretch out.. (Hazels nick name)



She'll house a few of this seasons single moms too, cause yo, the Dons are all love..including:
-the '88 Sativa heirloom,
-S.Silver Skunk fs (the only unconfirmed fem but optimistic)
-and our Super Lemon Haze with Trainwreck lineage
-Oh yea and an organic jack 2nd gen, cause you know that pinene is good for energy and memory

That way there are 2 knock out artists
2 day time strains
And 2 mysteries (not sure of the SSS/ SLch phenos yet)

Does a bed get much more beautiful?
50% in house strains and climbing
100% organic

Mama miaa!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Loving the tentacles man  does the material continue up the pot ??


I bridged them about a third of the way up at least so that way the capillary action gets the whole bottom half moist. In fact almost the whole thing stays perfectly moist.. Just up potted one and the roots were like spaghettini piling up.. Fast action with less stalls!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 27, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> .. Oh yeahahhhh..
> Anastasia's Anus to stretch out..
> 
> Mama miaa!!


Bwahahaha!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Bwahahaha!


Just when I thought you were shocked by the 170L, you focus on what? The anus.. we otta find you a twistable DP loving, playboy-bunny bro!!, how fitting that'd be, your name being DP and all, lol!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)

I think if your worm farm had a round jiggly butt for a lid you wouldn't sleep else where!! Lmao


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 27, 2015)

Presenting more madness, post-mushroom madness..

 

Served open faced with roasted garlic & organic orange slices..
It's a bacon lettuce _tornado

Qiller with a q_


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 27, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3360806


Never know em til you grow em.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Never know em til you grow em.


Isn't she a cutie!!! Oh man...
How's my big dungeon dawgy today on this fine blustery day


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Isn't she a cutie!!! Oh man...
> How's my big dungeon dawgy today on this fine blustery day


In the dungeon as we speak...need to wire in the switches on the last two power cords, mount the CoBs and fire these bitches up.


----------



## PigTrotter (Feb 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> In the dungeon as we speak...need to wire in the switches on the last two power cords, mount the CoBs and fire these bitches up.


You got a thread for your cob grow?? Im loving the cobs just got some new vero 10 4000k that i added to my existing 3000k 3070 cxa array and the ladys are well into it


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> You got a thread for your cob grow?? Im loving the cobs just got some new vero 10 4000k that i added to my existing 3000k 3070 cxa array and the ladys are well into it


I am not growing...only mentoring and helping people out with their right to choose what medicine they consume.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> You got a thread for your cob grow?? Im loving the cobs just got some new vero 10 4000k that i added to my existing 3000k 3070 cxa array and the ladys are well into it


What are you driving your vero10's at?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2015)

Dp is low key !! Underground DIY legend in the mist..
Only pics of his dungeon builds are in my private folders!!! 
Worth THOUSANDS these pictures... too classic
He's a handy man pimp who should have a YouTube channel cause he takes hoots better than anyone I know... Makes them look silly compared to his glass hoot skills and damn, homeboy has smoke command


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dp is low key !! Underground DIY legend in the mist..
> Only pics of his dungeon builds are in my private folders!!!
> Worth THOUSANDS these pictures... too classic
> He's a handy man pimp who should have a YouTube channel cause he takes hoots better than anyone I know... Makes them look silly compared to his glass hoot skills and damn, homeboy has smoke command


About to fire up a non-ganic'r.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> About to fire up a non-ganic'r.


Ill blaze wit u in toast to these great builds..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I think if your worm farm had a round jiggly butt for a lid you wouldn't sleep else where!! Lmao


I know that's what I would do.. Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I know that's what I would do.. Lol


For sure!


----------



## PigTrotter (Feb 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> What are you driving your vero10's at?


Im driving them at 350ma 4 x vero 10 off one fasttech driver. supra recomended the combo in a thread. It adds to 2 x cree 3070 3000k driven at 1.05 amps. fair play for helping others grow their meds could not agree more


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2015)

Gonna sex the Koshers with some 14/10 ..

The Forrest is over 3ft now..

The new bed is doing wonderous...

First aloe plant welcomed to the Don Fam.. 

Perky healthy girls all around..


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've also grown under a variety of lighting sources, including the Sun. Indoors, my 1-st early projects included the "electric garbage can" (back in the 1990's) using the OLD (circular 22w lamps). As technology advanced, so did availability of different (better & more efficient) bulbs. Next was my CFL "stint" during the mid-late 1990's & into 2000. I Finally (!) scraped some bread together and bought a 400w MH/HPS dimmable digital system. Best Lamp I have owned thus far, we're very happy with it.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I've also grown under a variety of lighting sources, including the Sun. Indoors, my 1-st early projects included the "electric garbage can" (back in the 1990's) using the OLD (circular 22w lamps). As technology advanced, so did availability of different (better & more efficient) bulbs. Next was my CFL "stint" during the mid-late 1990's & into 2000. I Finally (!) scraped some bread together and bought a 400w MH/HPS dimmable digital system. Best Lamp I have owned thus far, we're very happy with it.


I love hearing about old school classic grows in garbage cans or under the Ol house... Oh, The love we got for Mary!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2015)

@DonPetro et al;
We got an abyss-deep, unsolved mysteries thread, called Exploring the Cosmos without a Rocket.. 
_Psychoooo Stories of a Don Gwan Trippin, Mon..

Like The Lost Tapes of Lost Apes, _we explore the unexplainable..
_
Including all bumbleclot illusions, the dream realm and other dimensions, and of course, the powerful nature of plant spirits.._

Feel free to drop in and open your mind..

(Don't worry Dp we won't be releasing our salvia footage lol)


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2015)

_CFL-only raised Kosher update_.. 
Topped at the 6th node (my random experiment) 
vs topped at the 4th (as I was recommended)
Runnin out of room fast!! 6 on left 4 on right


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2015)

What a cute little beast..


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3363122
> What a cute little beast..


Good to see some branches on those normally tall ladies.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Good to see some branches on those normally tall ladies.


I wasn't sure about the topped ones at first, but they've *really* turned around big time.. 
Pretty little bushes need more room now..


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 3, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> @DonPetro et al;
> We got an abyss-deep, unsolved mysteries thread, called Exploring the Cosmos without a Rocket..
> _Psychoooo Stories of a Don Gwan Trippin, Mon..
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 3, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Link?


http://rollitup.org/t/exploring-the-cosmos-without-a-rocket.862477/#post-11364841

Good to see you over there!!!

Just getting started..about to let the wild trip stories roll..


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea i checked it out...rory is a riot. Lol. We used to know a rory...


DonTesla said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/exploring-the-cosmos-without-a-rocket.862477/#post-11364841
> 
> Good to see you over there!!!
> 
> Just getting started..about to let the wild trip stories roll..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 9, 2015)

Rorys in calgary he's hilarious!
And a cool cat, our kinda dawg.

As for Marie, here's a SLCh fs, unknown pheno ATM


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 9, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Rorys in calgary he's hilarious!
> And a cool cat, our kinda dawg.
> 
> As for Marie, here's a SLCh fs, unknown pheno ATM
> View attachment 3368042


Looking great. You liking the bigger pots?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 9, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looking great. You liking the bigger pots?


Thanks G..
Ideally I'd be growing in 45 gallon drums, tho, lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 9, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks G..
> Ideally I'd be growing in 45 gallon drums, tho, lol.


That would be good for outdoor. Wouldn't be reasonable indoor i don't think.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 10, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That would be good for outdoor. Wouldn't be reasonable indoor i don't think.


If I was building a house, instead of a basement I would bury six 45 gal drums in my greenhouse bedroom, so when I wake up, they would be out of site, out of mind, embedded right down to the rim so they sat flusher than a pair of aces, mon..

Then I would try grow trees to about 7-10 feet tall, _inside_.. Lol


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 10, 2015)

GrrrEat looking plants there Don ! I have a couple questions  / Is your "BC Big-Bud" a sublime strain? Back when reading CC (cannabis-culture), I saw a few entries, and those Canadian guys/gals raved about it. Where could I get seeds, mail-order for this strain? Also, is the UBC Chemo worth the hype? What separates this from a standard-couch lock Indica? Thanks in advance,


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 10, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> GrrrEat looking plants there Don ! I have a couple questions  / Is your "BC Big-Bud" a sublime strain? Back when reading CC (cannabis-culture), I saw a few entries, and those Canadian guys/gals raved about it. Where could I get seeds, mail-order for this strain? Also, is the UBC Chemo worth the hype? What separates this from a standard-couch lock Indica? Thanks in advance,


Well, mate, wish I could help more..
My fam scooped that BCBB off an uncle from Chilowack, in 02, and I've yet to germ any of it..kinda peaking my interest though.. Totally forgot about it.
I just got the beans this year, personally..should do some up tho, no doubt..
I might have a travel agent who could bump you some seeds on my behalf.. Act as our liaison 
As for the UBC chemo, I wish I had an opinion on it, but I never got my hands on any while I was out there... Not that we need any more couch lock, our strains are damn strong at the moment.. Kinda looking for my daytime holy grail ATM lol

But it's always fun to try the regional greats out..


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 10, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Well, mate, wish I could help more..
> My fam scooped that BCBB off an uncle from Chilowack, in 02, and I've yet to germ any of it..kinda peaking my interest though.. Totally forgot about it.
> I just got the beans this year, personally..should do some up tho, no doubt..
> I might have a travel agent who could bump you some seeds on my behalf.. Act as our liaison
> ...


Nice man, if you're looking for a good daytime, I'd highly suggest DJ Short's Flo. Everyone raves about this mostly Sativa, and we all know DJ's strains are exceptional. I know, with all those strains floating around, it's a JOB to narrow it down to just a few! Peace-


----------



## earthling420 (Mar 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> This low-cost ($10), Canadian-made, vapor-sealed tray on castors sports a drop-in, hybrid smart bed with gaps, allowing for mad air flow, root runway, and easy checks for soil-crunchiness .. Oh yeahahhhh..
> 
> At 15 _living_ gallons a layer, she's gonna top out at 45 gal or 170L max, _plenty_ of room for our single gems like Gravy Train and Anastasia's Anus to stretch out.. (Hazels nick name)
> 
> ...


 That's a sweet ass bed you got there mon. With your ad you wrote that baby is sold! Care to elaborate at all, I would love to read it. But $10?? wow you Dons are some nnifty fuggers lol stunnin plants bro. May I ask why you leave the plants in pots?


----------



## earthling420 (Mar 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Presenting more madness, post-mushroom madness..
> 
> View attachment 3360892
> 
> ...


Damn son, got killer garden, killer bro, and zee killer grub! I like your style mon I try to eat clean too avoiding sugar and flour primarily and dee preservatives of course. After picking up this organic jazz a bit im gonna start nice fruit and vegetable garden, sincr they cost up thee ass. But just like mj, ill grow my own. Gots to have my damned veggies dammit. Gonna hit up the butcher for meat too. fuck ya


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 11, 2015)

Lmaoooo
Hahahahaa
Ahhhh
Too rich mon


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 11, 2015)

earthling420 said:


> That's a sweet ass bed you got there mon. With your ad you wrote that baby is sold! Care to elaborate at all, I would love to read it. But $10?? wow you Dons are some nnifty fuggers lol stunnin plants bro. May I ask why you leave the plants in pots?


Hahaha them plants came out their panties second hahahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2015)

@earthling420
they Came out their panties **Last second** I mean

I was contemplating leaving them in their pots tho and allowing the roots to pop thru..

& Good work on da clean route mon! Dont let babylon Run dis jungle, massive big ups






I couldn't type or drive well last night, I was _laced up_


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2015)

*Lil update:*

***
The Koshers are _stretching_ for light ..
(Way too big for cab now, still vegging)
Hang in there girls!! 
Monday is your DAY when DIY lights arrive!!

Meanwhile,

***
Eye and I's exotic mommies be _beasting_ _hard_ in bed, no incest,
Great reaction to the drenches mon, insane
More tweaks to the moisture game to be INC.
4th run should be _piiiiiiiiiimper than iceberg slim chronicles _

and..

***
The Black Forrest is up to my _ribs_ now!
Passing mid _40s_, inch wise..
Next stop, nipples on Monday..
Weird, I'm the boy she's the girl..

Lastly;

***
Studying California during these delays, and will be starting a thread in search of a hip, Cali-based, 420-friendly-city (if i cant find a good one)..
i gotta get a feel for cities especially from SanFran to Oregon, the liberal region... 
Alas, planning _The Dons' 1st Annual Cali-Winter Herbal Emprise.._
with classes, organic fruit markets, surfing (anyone?), indy film, music & art, and wine tasting on the side.. Flight deals too so my compadres, especially the big Dp, can make it out for a long wknd vaycay mid winter, Don Tessie had a _dreaaam_!!

Hope all is well as can be out there in these storms of change,

-Teslo


----------



## earthling420 (Mar 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> @earthling420
> they Came out their panties **Last second** I mean
> 
> I was contemplating leaving them in their pots tho and allowing the roots to pop thru..
> ...


Lmao still had me weak either way. Im sure it was last second though, you talked them good girls into it wit that charm you seem to got lmao
Be safe homie!


----------



## earthling420 (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks mon, and hell ya brotha. thanks for da tunes, gonna chief and listen to the rest


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 16, 2015)

The DIY LEDs have arrived!!!!!
Dp is a dungeon genius.. Damn. 
Blindingly beautiful solder less ingenuity..

And
The Forrest is over 4 feet..

Like woah


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 16, 2015)

Check out this 1 gallon job:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/groerr-grows.851933/page-30


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Check out this 1 gallon job:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/groerr-grows.851933/page-30


Homeboy has some nice lil beasts, over there, mon.

I'm excited to announce I wish to retire from one gallon grows after these 3 mini beauties are done..focus on the beds and wheeled DIY pots .. Had me a nice little vision today of the ultimate system. cant wait to build it...Great journeys in them though. Wouldn't trade the experience for a trip to Disneyland, unless it came with a six foot modelesque Asian with cat face, knee high boots, mini skirt, and blooming passion for LSD25 to intermingle with and ease my addictive nature..

Lol.. Meanwhile, tooka duzz clones of the other female Kosher fs.. Aloe and water only. Love this aloe like I do my gravy.. It's a part of me now hahaha

 

Peep the mad hollow stem, a curer's delight

 

Paraphrasing a man called Pat:
*Aloe* is really great for cuttings and seedlings - Salicylic Acid & IAA

_The ten main areas of chemical constituents of Aloe vera include: 
-Amino Acids, 
-Anthraquinones, 
-Enzymes, 
-Minerals, 
-Vitamins, 
-Lignins, 
-Monosaccharide, 
-Polysaccharides, 
-Salicylic Acid, 
-Saponins,
- And Sterols.

Amino acids found in Aloe vera include:
Isoleucine, Leucine, Lysine, Methionine, Phenylalanine, Threonine, Valine, and Tryptophan. 

Non-Essential Amino Acids Found In Aloe Vera Include:
Alanine, Arginine, Asparagine, Cysteine, Glutamic Acid, Glycine, Histidine, Proline, Serine, Tyrosine, Glutamine, And Aspartic Acid.

Enzymes include :
Amylase, Bradykinase, Catalase, Cellulas, Lipase, Oxidase, Alkaline Phosphatase, Proteolytias, Creatine Phosphokinase and Carboxypeptidase.

Aloe vera also contains Vitamins:
B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, and B12 along with Choline, Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc, Manganese, Chromium, Selenium. 

Additional elements found in Aloe vera include:
Copper, Iron, Potassium, Phosphorus, And Sodium._


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 18, 2015)

And in case you're only following this thread and not the Forrest thread, allow me to share...

 
Peep our sexy DE rocks at play. They make a sizzling sound as water courses thru them.. Not sure who was complaining about their clumping tendencies but not here.. That must have been powdered DE for this stuff is AWESOME- keeping her cool with Si and interrupting any pest life cycles.. Def gotta get us more of this Dp, don't care what no one says on it


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow


DonTesla said:


> And in case you're only following this thread and not the Forrest thread, allow me to share...View attachment 3375022
> 
> View attachment 3375023
> Peep our sexy DE rocks at play. They make a sizzling sound as water courses thru them.. Not sure who was complaining about their clumping tendencies but not here.. That must have been powdered DE for this stuff is AWESOME- keeping her cool with Si and interrupting any pest life cycles.. Def gotta get us more of this Dp, don't care what no one says on it


...her jungle-ness is really starting to show. What a beauty!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2015)

earthling420 said:


> Damn son, got killer garden, killer bro, and zee killer grub! I like your style mon I try to eat clean too avoiding sugar and flour primarily and dee preservatives of course. After picking up this organic jazz a bit im gonna start nice fruit and vegetable garden, sincr they cost up thee ass. But just like mj, ill grow my own. Gots to have my damned veggies dammit. Gonna hit up the butcher for meat too. fuck ya


What're u gonna grow for veggies n fruit, mon?!! Badass lifesteez



DonPetro said:


> Wow
> 
> ...her jungle-ness is really starting to show. What a beauty!


Oh, yes, Rasta.. Oh yes.. An observant engineer you are..


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> And in case you're only following this thread and not the Forrest thread, allow me to share...View attachment 3375022
> 
> View attachment 3375023
> Peep our sexy DE rocks at play. They make a sizzling sound as water courses thru them.. Not sure who was complaining about their clumping tendencies but not here.. That must have been powdered DE for this stuff is AWESOME- keeping her cool with Si and interrupting any pest life cycles.. Def gotta get us more of this Dp, don't care what no one says on it


Are you thinking about adjusting the light schedule to 11/13 for the second half of flowering? Still 10 weeks to go? Looks like a heavy yielder.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Are you thinking about adjusting the light schedule to 11/13 for the second half of flowering? Still 10 weeks to go? Looks like a heavy yielder.


Was thinking 11 and 11 if it was possible..
But 11/13 might be dees hey

And yea 10 more wks bro
Still under a 600ml of tea she's had in her life.. 
Probably time for one..

Been 119 days, already! Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2015)

Big changes inna dee garden..ya mon


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Big changes inna dee garden..ya mon


Such as???


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2015)

Demitrius visited last night.

Mothers are gone bro
Bed is bare. For a week or two.

Got over 120' clonees..

Built mini duro foam rooms with humidity domes..

Built cables for lights..too fine son.

Bed is coming into room..somehow.
30 gallons of SS for flowering, alright.

Starting the next interim batch Jah Jah bless.

Getting black and white plastic Jahjah rest..

So in a phrase, Seabed style begins.

Co2 on deck too, professional ganja smoker mon

Fuckim with the far reds meanwhile,

Enjoying the extra meat these DIYs are packin on..

Sportin some serious CinnamonOil power now..
Workin on capsicain next or however you spell it mon

Miss ya already..

-Your boy!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Demitrius visited last night.
> 
> Mothers are gone bro
> Bed is bare. For a week or two.
> ...


So you had a vision when dmitri came by?
How is the Bf doing?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> So you had a vision when dmitri came by?
> How is the Bf doing?


I had the vision before he came, all I need is de herb for that!

When he came by, i became couch, son..and melted into a male and female free domain, where you were everything, everything was you, and all inanimate objects became alive, with soul and smile, every beer bottle, every cushion, every chair, every shelf, alive somehow.. Like aliens in disguise the whole time as our own furniture. Smiling at us like haha now you know..
We've been with you all along, sucka..

And your niece is good she continues to grow despite her scares..
She got some trimming done, I hated to do it..
But got yea, like 6 or something clones off her... They have ten weeks left.. Gonna see what happens I guess.

Lol, gonna learn something no doubt


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I had the vision before he came, all I need is de herb for that!
> 
> When he came by, i became couch, son..and melted into a male and female free domain, where you were everything, everything was you, and all inanimate objects became alive, with soul and smile, every beer bottle, every cushion, every chair, every shelf, alive somehow.. Like aliens in disguise the whole time as our own furniture. Smiling at us like haha now you know..
> We've been with you all along, sucka..
> ...


Sounds like a good time.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Sounds like a good time.


Oh yea bro. Wish for your company here.. Melted into this girl who was rubbing my head I could not quite tell who or what I was.. It was orgasmic for the visual senses.. It was kinda like dying while alive .. Your environment morphs into something fantasticly new.. And by the time you look down your paralyzed and you give in, your very eyesight and attention, your own gaze alone (so how can you escape this) lazer burns new holo- reality faster than you can observe and report, or even touch, the old reality to the point you can be grasping at holographic beer bottles that aren't there (their image or hologram is just multiplied so it appears there, see the film Lucy) .. 

It's utterly the flip of salvia.. You enter your light body aka leave your body or face an almost "near death experience" except instead of fearfully or confusingly becoming an inanimate object perhaps against your will, you get astounded into your chair (couch, and or girl) in utter amazement ..
then realize as your fading that your body is disappearing into thin air that you're experiencing _death by astonishment_, as Terrence says.. But you're like, this was the best experience ever, nothing has been more eye opening .. Then your room crisps up, adds a few feet, and some design, and details you've never seen, with life, then you come back to lower frequencies.. In a plain old "solid" room..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 25, 2015)

Dp, peep the forrests a le left.. I wonder how they're gonna react..

question tho, can the organic cow manure freeze without harm?

Gone to get fish bone meal twice now, still to no avail.

And do you got a capscaicin recipe?
Big up dawg,
One love!

Got a source for the black and white poly now, too .. That was a headache lol.

Also, 3 of 4 lights up.. Sooo bright now


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 26, 2015)

The Black Forrest, with just under 9 weeks left.. Continues to persevere.. Thank God, Dp, and the Rev

New pic on her thread ..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, perhaps the only clone shorter than a toothpick 
and she roots not only first out of all her multi-node kin folk, but in 5 days flat, just using live aloe Vera plant gel and Ro ..

And she's a kosher _female_ no less.
Yeeeah boi!
Tastyyyy


----------



## radicaldank42 (Mar 27, 2015)

I cant remember who said this but on maximum yield they said that fresh seaweed best to use cause whenm fresh it contains around 60 trace elements, growth hormones, nutrient, and fungaland disease preventatives plus the salt and sand that's still sticking to it contains essential erlements that will greatly benefit youre soil.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 29, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> I cant remember who said this but on maximum yield they said that fresh seaweed best to use cause whenm fresh it contains around 60 trace elements, growth hormones, nutrient, and fungaland disease preventatives plus the salt and sand that's still sticking to it contains essential erlements that will greatly benefit youre soil.


Gotta love how comprehensive, all encompassing, and naturally synergistic nature is ..
@radicaldank42 that's some good stuff if that's the case.. You should, if you could and dont mind, find a link, affirm your sweet findings and post here for all our friends.. We trying to corral the facts on all the _naturel products directly from Mother Earth .. Buck a bumbleclot hydro store

We broke the DE down,
the frass,
Pat broke down aloe for us
We otta do Coconut next
But Seaweed..
Real Awesome stuff man

******************************

6 days since @DonPetro was on de thread!?!?

Holla at your boy!!!!

Where you been dawg..

You Missin like a cat, way more fun with you on here daily, mon_


----------



## radicaldank42 (Apr 3, 2015)

http://maximumyield.com/seaweed-for-the-garden/

their you go. its a short article. but their you go lol, and what do you mean coconut?


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Radical,

Interesting..
Here's the article..

_The term “seaweed fertilizer” is actually a bit mis-leading. Some say it is more of a tonic, due to its low quantities of nitrogen and phosphorus. However, seafood fertilizer contains a full range of properties that improves soil. As well as supplying bulk to condition the soil, seaweed contains around 60 trace elements, growth hormones, nutrients, and fungal and disease preventatives. Taken from its natural state, there is no need to wash seaweed before adding it to soil because the sand and salt water clinging to it contains essential elements that will benefit plants. Dry and hard seaweed is just as phenomenal for plant growth as when it’s wet and soft, and the older and harder it is, the longer it will take to break down and supply nutrients to the soil for feeding your plants. Don’t try cutting seaweed up with a mower because there are stones, sand and shells hiding in it._

******
As for coconut, I just mean we need to break it down next and gain a better over-standing of all its micro ingredients and uses

Thanks again,
Tes


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 4, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Imagine a 25-cycle soil mix. Or a large no-till bed. Living mulch and worm cast teas...oh the life!


Where are all our recipes!? We need a pot for them.. I mean a spot. Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 4, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Where are all our recipes!? We need a pot for them.. I mean a spot. Lol


Are they in the Keeping it Real thread? I can put some together and inbox you. Feel free to start a new thread for them if you want.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 4, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Are they in the Keeping it Real thread? I can put some together and inbox you. Feel free to start a new thread for them if you want.


Sure inbox me if you can and maybe I'll start one When caught up..
I almost want to start one more on water and its myths and effects of applying at different times, like night time, in forced situations like a sched conflict .. To better understand what's happening.. I mean in nature there's almost always moisture at night. Mold doesn't sweep across the continents cause of it lol.

and one more as well, for the organic, real, raw weapons of Mother Nature (cinnamon, aloe, coco, etc) but hey .. That can wait too.

A thread of just our recipes as they've progressed would be cool though, 
No doubt.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 4, 2015)

This resilient little babe wants to say hello to all you killaGardeners out there..

 

And here's some jack that got de fanned then flowered at just _3 inches_ tall to see what would happen, jus a lil experiment, this here is pre trim
That's all for now, have a good day,
T


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 5, 2015)

Yooo killaGardeners 

Check this wicked pic out of the normally lil perkier Black Forr after she endured her first chilly night of her sexy life ... The New night-air-in is _real_ coool.. Can finally dial her back and get this last new light up. Her buds range from 6-8 inches long down low to 28-_33_ _inches (shown)_


Excited to have 52 days to go still,
Tes


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 5, 2015)

This Blk Forr Pic was taken from over six feet high so the full shot can help Dp sleep at night, lol.. HappyEaster everyone - bigup!
-Tes from the Dons Camp


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3388820
> This Blk Forr Pic was taken from over six feet high so the full shot can help Dp sleep at night, lol.. HappyEaster everyone - bigup!
> -Tes from the Dons Camp


For as old as she is i gotta say she is looking incredibly healthy! Looks straight out of the jungle. Very nice!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 6, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> For as old as she is i gotta say she is looking incredibly healthy! Looks straight out of the jungle. Very nice!


Glad you be feelin her spicy curves, my favorite fellow collaborator!!!!!! Gonna start giving her the OT love .. Final fifty days starts now...


----------



## radicaldank42 (Apr 10, 2015)

dude you guys need to see these pics of my crosses im goiong to be using this awesome scope I got that hooks up to my pc.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Apr 10, 2015)

everything is full of beautiful forests of trich's its beautiful.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Apr 10, 2015)

also will be showing you peeps my cross of my gorilla glue #4 with my whiteskunk. reason Im using white skunk is cause its a super yielder plus gives everything a ctrusy skunky smell with dense ass nuggs lmfao, and gorilla glue being high in thc and taste is amazing figured to give it a try lol


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 12, 2015)

Good day my fellow herbalists,
Hope your enjoying the sun, 
And your garden,
Just wanted to share a shot of the Black Forrest
As she rounds the 145 day mark aka just 44 days left..
Now the real action begins..that's a full size drill on the floor beside her if you can spot it.

She's loving her new deadly albeit supportive bamboo spears.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 12, 2015)

Ever since sourcing this new 5mil black and white poly its been project-one-panel-a-day. 

Every stud along the floor got custom cut and gorilla taped, ..even the ducting is insulated and light proof now as is the poly-wrapped secondary foam ceiling we put in above the wooden one. 

Now if screws go _thru_ the wood ceiling there's a forgiving air gap with reflective durofoam suspended _above_, with black poly wrapping _that_, all sealed along the room's edges by double-wide gorilla tape. Heh heh heh so happy mon

The only tricky part was the magnetic door..had to leave a gap for the door's homemade DIY flaps out of gorilla tape to cover the slightly beaming seams so Just rolled up a piece blackout fabric, laid it down on the roof above the wood (but below the foam) and now its 100% fully light proof. Its so sealed the door flexes as you open it, even had to reinforce the door handle with wood, lol.I get an extra-satisfied feeling every time I open the door now or look at her exterior..haha.

Gonna be great for our DIY greenhouses too now @DonPetro !! It's ten feet wide, bro, we just need us some PVC now


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 14, 2015)

Herbalists!
My Best goes around the world..
All is well in the Dons Camp here..we got a Little treat to share too..
She was topped once from seed 
then minimally LSTd, 
with water only for all 10 wks of flower, 
minus just 1L in basic tea. 
Natural Aloe foliar once for heat protection, 
And one frass watering and one coco-watering too.
_Real_ simple.. Lets scope her sugar out, shall we?

 This Super LemonChernobyl in a DIY 2.5 gallon pot had next to no effort put into her- thańks to her living, organic soil

Note the leaf belly at 9 o'clock coated to her max


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Herbalists!
> My Best goes around the world..
> All is well in the Dons Camp here..we got a Little treat to share too..
> She was topped once from seed
> ...


Wow man i really can't get over how healthy your plants look come harvest time. Looking great.


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes man looking well frosty and nice  your garden is still glowing purple is that the original china led still going strong?? have you got the vero setup going now too?? Great looking plant living soil rocks


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow man i really can't get over how healthy your plants look come harvest time. Looking great.


Thanks big guy, shit hey
I keep forgetting they're supposed to fade!!
I'll let the lower portion do her thing for a while more while I watch the trich show..
It's definitely some of the tastiest Chernobyl I've ever tasted.. And it's only day one of dry after a quick ~2.5 day cure

And the glass was dirty, at least 2 days without a wash


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 15, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Yes man looking well frosty and nice  your garden is still glowing purple is that the original china led still going strong?? have you got the vero setup going now too?? Great looking plant living soil rocks


Hey PigTro!
You bet, OLS are boss especially when you can keep the microbes flourishing.... Bigger is better imo and we will be retiring these little pots as they harvest out..still pleased with them but they gotta be 18 US or 22 imperial gallons to be qualified for entrance into the flowering room from now on!! (Minus sea-bed technique!)

And yeah boi, that's Chun Li our Chinese panel working overtime after lights went out, We usually run her for the first 8 hours of a night then again for the last 15 mins or so.. Just to blast the canopy with far reds and allow for the sleepytime flowering hormone to switch faster and give us more potential production during lights out. Not to mention the DIY LeDs are immensely bright during photo time, they require shades and a hat, lol.


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Hey PigTro!
> You bet, OLS are boss especially when you can keep the microbes flourishing.... Bigger is better imo and we will be retiring these little pots as they harvest out..still pleased with them but they gotta be 18 US or 22 imperial gallons to be qualified for entrance into the flowering room from now on!!
> 
> And yeah boi, that's Chun Li our Chinese panel working overtime after lights went out, We usually run her for the first 8 hours of a night then again for the last 15 mins or so.. Just to blast the canopy with far reds and allow for the sleepytime flowering hormone to switch faster and give us more potential production during lights out. Not to mention the DIY LeDs are immensely bright during photo time, they require shades and a hat, lol.


Ah right thats why the pics still have the purple look after the light upgrade i gets ya  

Yer them cobs are seriously bright hey i sometimes look at them just to instantly regrett it. Flashing marks on eye lids for the next few mins lol. And thats only at 1amp i cant even imagine them running at 2 amps + must be super bright. 

big pots sound good. I have to make do with smaller pots of living soil and teas for now but the results are great. Top dressing with ewc seems to do me wonders aswell. 

Looking forward to seeing your progression into big pots and see how that plus the cobs leds affect your grow  inspirational as always man keep up the good work  safe


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 15, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Ah right thats why the pics still have the purple look after the light upgrade i gets ya
> 
> Yer them cobs are seriously bright hey i sometimes look at them just to instantly regrett it. Flashing marks on eye lids for the next few mins lol. And thats only at 1amp i cant even imagine them running at 2 amps + must be super bright.
> 
> ...


For sure buddy,

Blindingly bright.. be careful..lol
And thanks man,
Don't let our new style sway you one sec!! .. We rocked the one gallons real proudly! Tea can always re-inoc, and castings are true bioweapons! Just figured its time to work with the grain a bit, if we can. I'm really looking forward to them being on wheels too. Gonna be great for the ol back, lol
Til then, peace!
T


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 16, 2015)

Wanna see an untopped, F1 Kosher cross from seed in a 2 gallon plastic pot who's loving her organic, simple life?
She's about four feet tall already, about two feet taller than her topped sis!


Smelling like a sweet diesely pheno, I've yet to smell Kosher with this twist


Scope her Frosty petioles, my fav!

More on deck,
Meanwhile,
Hope y'all feelin' gravy!
-DT


----------



## radicaldank42 (Apr 17, 2015)

I really need to get this scope and camera so you guys can see my creations


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey hey everyone,

Thought some SuperLemonChernobyl shots might be a good idea since they been cured and jarred for a few days now..

I don't even know what to say about the potency right now, other than its really, really fricken potent.



Smells like Apple diesel with sharp sambuca and sassafras undertones..





Leaving extra leaves on seems to have slowed the cure and metabolized it a bit more.. Note the nice, light green shade and well protected trichs.. Pretty crazy for unedited tablet pictures!!
It sure packs some flavour for Chernobyl, too!

Hope y'all having a good week,
Your friendly neighbourhood
DonTesla


----------



## radicaldank42 (Apr 24, 2015)

sweedt im running Chernobyl rite now!!!! I got two more days and its flower, also I have found that if you trim all big leafs off and leacve the smaller ones on it increases the time to dry but it also gives it a better taste and is alott smoother


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 24, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> sweedt im running Chernobyl rite now!!!! I got two more days and its flower, also I have found that if you trim all big leafs off and leacve the smaller ones on it increases the time to dry but it also gives it a better taste and is alott smoother


cool man nice might try that. Do you mean like just doing a rough trim ?? Leaving all the sugar leaves on ?? Do you then trim them once its all cured up. I normally like adding them to smoking mixes or cooking them into coconut oil bad kitty smiles style. Guess if i leave them on the bud they will get ground up and used anyway in the end. And if it improves flavour and smoke its a win win! Thanks for the heads up don tesla and radikal dank 

You guys have fun on 420 ?? I made sure i was medicated most of the day. Luckily i had a day at home so good times. Medicated diy  prob was on the 21st i just wanted to continue lol....


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> cool man nice might try that. Do you mean like just doing a rough trim ?? Leaving all the sugar leaves on ?? Do you then trim them once its all cured up. I normally like adding them to smoking mixes or cooking them into coconut oil bad kitty smiles style. Guess if i leave them on the bud they will get ground up and used anyway in the end. And if it improves flavour and smoke its a win win! Thanks for the heads up don tesla and radikal dank
> 
> You guys have fun on 420 ?? I made sure i was medicated most of the day. Luckily i had a day at home so good times. Medicated diy  prob was on the 21st i just wanted to continue lol....


Yeah !! happy 4/20 guys!!!
..had to rent a hual but got extremely medicated all day too, lmao..it was cross joint after bowl after j after bowl..
Hope you guys had a good one!! 

And yea Trotta, Def keep some leaves on, I wasn't aware if bigger leaves can affect taste..if this is true.. Then bun dem big leaves mon!! I leave all leaves on for 48 hours, or so, then rough trim for final day of cure, then i save my immaculate trim for right before I blaze so the remaining Claws can protect even more trichs.
A tinted jar with parchment lining cut to fit helps this preservation too. However, I now believe I get TOO high sometimes, lmao..

Meanwhile, here's a shot of our in house Gravy Train.. A little 3rd gen girl from clone in a one litre of diy OLS-S.. Just for fun since i missed the beer cup comp.
She's about two feet tall now and starting to flow.
 

Now on 

Now on to much larger specimens..
Here be the BlackForr in her first day of her _final_ month..
 

 

 Only 30 days REMAIN... YES MON

 
PEEP HER MEAN LEAN!
More pics on deck!
Dt


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3396862
> Smelling like a sweet diesely pheno, I've yet to smell Kosher with this twist
> 
> View attachment 3396864
> ...


So here's a little F1 Kosher update on our girl fs .. She is fading like no other in the garden.. She is under her own DIY LED plus there are two more harbouring near her that overlap, so she is metabolizing like crayyyyzy .. Hit her with two teas this last month too, I swear.
Must be the spot in the room(under cool air in), the extra light, and the 50% weaker soil I mixed with her Rasta blend SS to make up her pot.. Was tight at the time on supersoil..Wow, what a diff.. She is fading more _daily_. What a show .. I'm so mean I'm just watching her and watering her..amazing how she prospers despite the adversity


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2015)

On to non-fading specimens, here is our unknown baby fs in her Heisenberg pot, nothing but a modified 2 gallon Walmart adaptation housing a newer living soil. Topped just once, she will be finished any day with not one spot of yellow on her..bad ass

 

 
This ones just too vibrant to fade. And get this, she smells like raw hotdogs and gasoline.. Who the F are her parents!? AOS / UK BK / gravy Train.. Only time can hope to tell.. Lol..
Do enjoy!!
DonTe


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 27, 2015)

Good evening our 420 friends,

Just came from a quick photo shoot with the little mystery cross..
Damn she's a bit of a looker for an unbabied, topped once specimen that got her light above right her turned off for much of her life.

She was under the china panel the hottest light we got and it was the first to turn off during hot times.

Turned out surprisingly frosty and decently chunky too, for such a small pot.
 

 

Here's a nugget from a bottom node that's coated like Julia Roberts in 1999, too crystally for scissors and grinders this ones gonna hurt to cut..RazorRamon will be her name till I figure her genealogy out, lol.

Enjoy!
-Tesla & the Dons


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 1, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> cool man nice might try that. Do you mean like just doing a rough trim ?? Leaving all the sugar leaves on ?? Do you then trim them once its all cured up. I normally like adding them to smoking mixes or cooking them into coconut oil bad kitty smiles style. Guess if i leave them on the bud they will get ground up and used anyway in the end. And if it improves flavour and smoke its a win win! Thanks for the heads up don tesla and radikal dank
> 
> You guys have fun on 420 ?? I made sure i was medicated most of the day. Luckily i had a day at home so good times. Medicated diy  prob was on the 21st i just wanted to continue lol....


yea man made a decent ball of shatter a few days prior and all my crosses have been cured and so it was pretty epic lmfao!!! and what I do is cut all fan leafs when harvested then I hang dry on line still attatched with stalk and wait till the outside gets that crisp. then I cut them down to size still on stalk though and throw into a paper bag for a few more days then I trim them up and I do the same thing is make cocnut oil and I usually do like 1 1/2 jar coconut oil to about five jars of shredded up trim and before its cooked I throw in the coconut oil and the trim in my ninja pro blender and pulse it for a good few minutres then poour into crock pot and cook on medium and high and reperat for 30 hours. my sister ate a smorews bar on her way to Arizona and she passed out in o'hares airport in Illinois for about four hours lmfao!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> yea man made a decent ball of shatter a few days prior and all my crosses have been cured and so it was pretty epic lmfao!!! and what I do is cut all fan leafs when harvested then I hang dry on line still attatched with stalk and wait till the outside gets that crisp. then I cut them down to size still on stalk though and throw into a paper bag for a few more days then I trim them up and I do the same thing is make cocnut oil and I usually do like 1 1/2 jar coconut oil to about five jars of shredded up trim and before its cooked I throw in the coconut oil and the trim in my ninja pro blender and pulse it for a good few minutres then poour into crock pot and cook on medium and high and reperat for 30 hours. my sister ate a smorews bar on her way to Arizona and she passed out in o'hares airport in Illinois for about four hours lmfao!


Hahahahaha 4 hours in an airport, that's boss


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 2, 2015)

dude no joke she missed three flights lmfao!!!! was epic


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> dude no joke she missed three flights lmfao!!!! was epic


Oil/edibles are no joke. Our bodies metabolize cannabinoids way differently when eating it. I'm not proud of this in any way, but I've had three different people go to the ER after eating one of my chocolates thinking they were having a stroke. The very clear instructions to only eat half of one are ignored after they don't feel any buzz for a half hour or so, so they eat the rest. SMH.


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oil/edibles are no joke. Our bodies metabolize cannabinoids way differently when eating it. I'm not proud of this in any way, but I've had three different people go to the ER after eating one of my chocolates thinking they were having a stroke. The very clear instructions to only eat half of one are ignored after they don't feel any buzz for a half hour or so, so they eat the rest. SMH.


Hahaha wow ER, that's serious..I guess now they know that Stow know, though, lol.. Keeper bite size sista's, and Bredgrens..especially when messing with a 5:1 cat


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2015)

Dear Journal,
the _Original DP blend_,
_Rasta blend_ (blood and bone meal free)
and _Vamp blends_ (w/ zeo)
have all been recycled,
and sifted to remove wood chips and larger debris,
and mixed to form a nice 2014 super blend we gonna the *Stallion Blend* ...
.
and thats going head to head in a no till sideXside..
its opponent:
the 1st mix of 2015, which we are gonna call the

_*-Ocean Farma Blend-*
The (slightly tweaked, larger) 85L Base :
27% Coconut Coir (23Litres)
27% Perlite (23L)
**27% Poop Mix (23L=13L EWC + 10L OCManure)**
20% Humus Black Earth (16L)

+The ~1L Meal Mix:_
Alfalfa Meal, 1 Cup
Neem Meal, 1 C
Kelp Meal, 1 C
**Fish Bone Meal, 3/4 C** (new)

_+The 2L Rock Mix:_
Greensand, 1Cup
Rock Phosphate, 1C
**Bio Char, 2C** (new)
**DE Rocks, 2C** (new)
Crushed Eggshells, 2C

_+The 2L Fungi Food Mix:_
Rice, 4 Cups or 1 per week
Oats, 2 Cups
Myco F, 2 Cups, post mellow 

=90L OLSS (Organic Living Super Soil)

This Ocean Farma blend then has no zeolite, no steamed bone meal, no blood meal, (and no glacial rock dust yet), but does have the new amount (15%) local/diy ewc, plus bio char, de rocks, organic cattle manure and fish bone meal intro'd.. Should be a lil cleaner, cooler mix and even cooler end-burn too.

Ya mon,
Exciting experiment, can't wait to,try some finished product.
Fish bone meal is strong smelling though, gad damn.
There are no words to describe its potency other than run. Hahaha
-donTe


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2015)

This Little KK tester nug gots hecka gluey trichs right _superfilled_ with lemony-floral coffee and piney Kush fuel undertones.. In awe at her smell, man, big time.
Wow..like a prize in a box of kids cereal in 1990, I could throw her at the fridge and she'd probably stick


and get this..
That AOS/BK-looking indica with wide pretty, leaves, 4 little mains, ..
it Smells like gravy after all, im blown away, which is what I thought .. I swore to god her bean came from a jar during a bowl of gravy a few months ago. So this Jarseed was pollinated by Ch Bk?! Does this gravy have a life and star of its own.. A fuckin constellation dedicated to her progressiveness? Like wth, it is insane it's following me and evolving by itself, it seems, lol


----------



## DonTesla (May 7, 2015)

Introducing the new no-till bed on wheels and the first glimpse of the Stallion Blend in action ..

Home now to 7 flowering strains-or 8 including the two types of Kosher on deck.. with our Gravy Train, Super Silver Skunk, Green (anis) Spirit, and more, this bed is a crazy potent organic orgy..
Jack Cleaner, the 88 Sativa, and SLCh round out the line up, so a memory Sativa, a clean productive one, and a quick-ass heavy hitter..some real 2nd and 3rd gen beauts to play with ..




Gonna squeeze in a fifteenth one in the top left yet..
They took the transplant crazy well..
Lets see how it fills in now .. Custom Aligning lights as we speak..
Cheers
DT


----------



## DonPetro (May 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3412199
> This Little KK tester nug gots hecka gluey trichs right _superfilled_ with lemony-floral coffee and piney Kush fuel undertones.. In awe at her smell, man, big time.
> Wow..like a prize in a box of kids cereal in 1990, I could throw her at the fridge and she'd probably stick
> 
> ...





DonTesla said:


> Introducing the new no-till bed on wheels and the first glimpse of the Stallion Blend in action ..View attachment 3412988
> 
> Home now to 7 flowering strains-or 8 including the two types of Kosher on deck.. with our Gravy Train, Super Silver Skunk, Green (anis) Spirit, and more, this bed is a crazy potent organic orgy..
> Jack Cleaner, the 88 Sativa, and SLCh round out the line up, so a memory Sativa, a clean productive one, and a quick-ass heavy hitter..some real 2nd and 3rd gen beauts to play with ..
> ...


Looking amazing as always, DT! Those nugs look great! That bed will be interesting indeed.


----------



## DonTesla (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, bro! The Kk is so sticky, wow, you gotta see her.

What do you think of the new soil blend, tho, i was low on humus dirt and added extra everything else, accidentally, for the base. Pail was bit bigger than it said.
It's 15% Ewc and 10% OCM btw, your cow poop..if you didn't catch that.

Then I theorized my best options with what I could source.. Still haven't added the bio char or oats, half the DE, or eggshells. The Welcome.Harv. FBM was pretty high in calcium so..


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 8, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dear Journal,
> the _Original DP blend_,
> _Rasta blend_ (blood and bone meal free)
> and _Vamp blends_ (w/ zeo)
> ...





DonTesla said:


> Dear Journal,
> the _Original DP blend_,
> _Rasta blend_ (blood and bone meal free)
> and _Vamp blends_ (w/ zeo)
> ...


spuid is an awesome nutrient supplement should give it a try rather then fish, but I use it in bloom cause it has higher phos then nitro and potas. the end product was varey smooth and clean. also recent update my fire og backcross x landrace afghan kush fem. end product was extremely spicy like tickled my nose and made me sneeze spicy but amazing energetic buzzzz and creeped up on you hard when you sit down.


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 8, 2015)

im going to try youre recipie but im going to not use any humus and just use 40% coco 30% perilite and 37% compost (ecoscraps+vermiworm) everytrhing else is a go though! I just like coco alott and don't mind implementing moire cal-mag lol


----------



## DonTesla (May 8, 2015)

Too late now, for this batch..The Ocean Farma takes off in a week or two.. Good to have an organic fish fert that's liquid in the future, though..
As for that Fire OG Afghani, sounds like a beauty, we better get to see some finished product, man!

Here's a shot of our latest fluke creation, Gravy Kush .. A darker, stickier, faster hitting, putrid cross of gravy train and a suspected bk ch F1. We been getting requests to enter a cup, she may be the drooler we put forward..her resin profile is...man, her bowl has left me me short for words.. I'll post a macro so you guys can judge for yourself.. Lol. Do enjoy!


----------



## DonTesla (May 8, 2015)

Shiit son,
This black4 is beasting like a gorilla on acid.
First 3 pics are from four days ago.
Last pic (#4) is from 2 days ago, just 48 hours later.
Serious sugar showed up, it looks like a force now.






4.


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 8, 2015)

what is DE rocks?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> what is DE rocks?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 8, 2015)

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lmfaO


----------



## DonTesla (May 8, 2015)

Had to find a kitchen appliance to scale this nugget properly!

Cured one cola early..
Had to. You can tell she was hung..bringing back the hang style

Off to the paper bag then jar for this jungle girl


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks, bro! The Kk is so sticky, wow, you gotta see her.
> 
> What do you think of the new soil blend, tho, i was low on humus dirt and added extra everything else, accidentally, for the base. Pail was bit bigger than it said.
> It's 15% Ewc and 10% OCM btw, your cow poop..if you didn't catch that.
> ...


@DonPetro


----------



## DonPetro (May 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dear Journal,
> the _Original DP blend_,
> _Rasta blend_ (blood and bone meal free)
> and _Vamp blends_ (w/ zeo)
> ...


Mix looks pretty good. Could use some rock dusts maybe. Humus content looks good.


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Mix looks pretty good. Could use some rock dusts maybe. Humus content looks good.


Right on, Dude
Glacial rock dust something we have to order?
Only have rock phosphate, bio char, greensand, and eggshells ATM 

Here's an ash test of the new mystery Gravy cross which hails her heavy head band of relaxing cyclops mask on to whoever inhales her smoke .. She'll ground you for a bit in the mental realm then you lift off into a productive clean energizing high.. Quite the two sided girl...
Mix seems to be getting cleaner slowly but surely..
And the cure is staged more slowly now too.


----------



## DonTesla (May 16, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (May 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Right on, Dude
> Glacial rock dust something we have to order?
> Only have rock phosphate, bio char, greensand, and eggshells ATM
> 
> ...


Should be able to source that locally...check out the place on H.H.. Can't recall the name atm...


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3419594


This was a morning Kosher tester btw, while the tablet was dying.. Wow is she a frosty, frosty girl. Her trichs are bloody HUGE man.. They make her impossible to cut without it hurting, feeling bad.. It's that pretty, man..


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="DonPetro, That bed will be interesting indeed.[/QUOTE]

Little backwards, here..
The Kush be taller than the S'tiva now!
Damn Kosher sure loves to stretch, lol
Time for some LST I see..
Ten days in btw

 
Little aloe mist for these beautiful heirloom "88" twins go a long way, mon


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2015)

Just 12 days into 12/12 and this Silver Skunk is already starting to live up to her name, wow!
Is she ever gonna be a frosty girl..


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2015)

Looks like the new Ocean Farma Blend is alive and ready.. Here's a nice shot of the new texture of mycelium that floured rice and oatmeal produces.. Much less dense but beautifully filled in and fluffy no less.. More consistent and less yellow too..


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2015)

Here's a little bed-shot with the lights off.. Evened the canopy out with some lst work and top dressed with some fluffy OLS ..Then added a Diy Led, inoculated with a basic BSM Ewc AACT & sparked some OKK upon completion. Feeling real good now!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 22, 2015)

Sourced some glacial rock dust!!
Time for some mixing son...its 4am, got some chicken nuggets on deck and my newest artist, just discovered, Burro Banton bumping ..banger in the AM.





Still haven't found myco locally..Rona and Home Depot are sleeping on us, man, right? Like Kodiak during a hail storm.
Lol. If only there was a store that was actually good and actually had everything for good organic cats like us... Hmm


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (May 23, 2015)

Nobody must of peeped the white ashes, clear & distinct indication of clean medicinals got tah love that!


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2015)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Nobody must of peeped the white ashes, clear & distinct indication of clean medicinals got tah love that!


Amen Coughphee
To cleaner and leaner mixes,
from Canada to Cali,
And beyond...
Go herbalists!

Here's a little peek of one the 88's after her tea time..
In the last couple weeks, She went from one of the more sensitive looking ones to one of the prettiest and perkiest..man is she cute
Something about an untopped, freestanding natural girl that's just so admirable
Exciting times as she starts to flourish.
This is just Day 15.5 of 12/12 and they had to root into their topdress while flowering already
So I'm very proud of them
They deserved the rest of the myco


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful girls, from clone? Cant lie i can't wait to get a bed i never thought of doing one indoors, props for adding the wheels.


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Mix looks pretty good. Could use some rock dusts maybe. Humus content looks good.


How much rock dusts would you reccomemnd brothaDp @DonPetro and why.. I should add since I haven't yet. 1 cup? 2? Or 3? Doing 90litre batches again, which is exactly triple the revs recipes in his book tlo, although brotha mike doesn't use GRdust, we do!!
That said, thoughts on next batch? Looking to up the TRIA a bit, dusts, pho and calcium too..
Thinking 85 L base plus 6 L amendments plus 10L AACT for a hi end organic ~100L no till

*Base:*
22L Coir
23L dons poop mix (~15% EWC, 10% OCM, of total)
20L humus dirt black earth
20L perlite

*Rocks*:
3 cups glacial rock dust
1 cup rock phos
2 cups de rocks
3 cups semi-ground shells
1.5 cups greensand
2 cups bio char
(Thats 12.5 cups total or 3.6% of base volume)
Would 15 or 16 cups be better? Somehow..lol

*Meals:*
1.5 cups kelp meal
2.5 cups alfalfa meal (too much? rev would do 3 FYI)
1 cup neem meal
1 cup fish bone meal
2 cups crust or shell crab meal

*Fungal food:*
1 cup Organic oat groats (chitinase source too, big up @coughphee.connoiseur for dat)
3 cups rice hulls, whole
1 cup rice and oat flour, on top
1 cup myco fungi, granular, post mellow

*Flowering:*
Onetime (1x) TRIA aact tea (with alfalfa seed)
1x Diy Pho-cal app
1x coconut water app
1x aloe misting
All in 1st week
Then 7 weeks+, water water water!
Maybe one more basic aact tea with 4 weeks left or if she got dry

*Microbes/bene's:*
10 L BSM Ewc AACT
(Diy Lacto bact.)

*Bed Mulch: *
White clover

Our 2014 all inclusive Stallion blend is looking real good and alive in her wheeled bed btw!!



coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Beautiful girls, from clone? Cant lie i can't wait to get a bed i never thought of doing one indoors, props for adding the wheels.


The whole bed is from clone, brotha.. Gen 2 and 3 baby.
Doing a clone only run ATM although some organic sour diesel is on deck, from seed.. Can't wait!

Love the wheels too btw,
Great to spin the whole bed around every second day..with ease!! Don't even wanna know how much 45 gallons of moist supersoil weighs lol
I have to thank the Dons Gravy for giving me the idea of a breathing bed on wheels..
Don't forget it has spaced boards with smart pot fabric!!
The Borneal terpene activated my third eye, no lie ..
Saw it in the mind before i and i built it.. Lol
Y'all need some gravy I'm telling you!!! It's very visual


----------



## DonPetro (May 25, 2015)

Well my brother glacial rock dust is only going to up the performance of your crazy bed on wheels. Oh the benefits...where to start...natural source of silica for those big strong stems and defence from the grips of summer heat not to mention calcium and magnesium and loads of trace elements. Plus it increases CEC and improves soil structure and drainage. But most appealing for me; it helps the living soil re-create colloids. Colloids = humus my friend. Perfect for a no-till bed on wheels. I would at least another 3 cups of GRD to that mix. Should be good. I see you got a thread started...hopefully some of the heavyweights weigh in.


----------



## DonTesla (May 25, 2015)

Badass
Much love big homie..
So do u mean 6 cups total then or what is ideal in your don certified opinion

why u call dee bed crazy tho mon
U like it do u not
Lol


----------



## DonPetro (May 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Badass
> Much love big homie..
> So do u mean 6 cups total then or what is ideal in your don certified opinion
> 
> ...


Yea 6 cups total...and crazy as in its gonna rock! I must have missed it...what are the dimensions on that bed?


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea 6 cups total...and crazy as in its gonna rock! I must have missed it...what are the dimensions on that bed?


Awesome, good thing I double checked!

And the 1st bed is 2ftx3ft wide by one foot deep, so bout 6 cubic feet or ~170 litres/44 US gallons. It's sweet homeboy.
Shallow and wide like clones like, since they na produce tap roots like they do from seed. My thoughts anyway.

The second bed is not built yet.


----------



## DonTesla (May 27, 2015)

How long does the GRD take to break down brotha?
Just curious.
As for an update..almost bedtime so far reds basking over.
Here's a lil untopped 3rd gen Gravy Train, just 3 weeks in. She's gonna a nice, lil cola come harvest..

And damn, this silver skunk is sugary.. She be more loaded than the Kosher.. What a resin profile.. Only 3 weeks in as well

Gonna be an exciting 6 weeks..
Til next time,
DT


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 29, 2015)

do you guys ever make an enzyme tea? just curious to see what you guys do./


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> do you guys ever make an enzyme tea? just curious to see what you guys do./


Petro, ten year vet, would water like a boss but he makes perfect innoc'd soil and would keep the bene's happier than his own wifey, my word, lmao.

Me, I'm just 13 months into growing and believe it or not, i don't even know what enzymes are, lmao.

I like to learn tho, so lets drop enzyme game right now..
What enzymes does mj like, herbalists?
Wat does she need ? (i know the seeds have enzymes, and coco water and aloe do too)
and how and when are we gonna make it happen, mon,
for those who want a strong enzyme game...

Lets identify the coolest, simplest ways, for the lazy, 
and the most retarded, complex best ways too for those who are crazy Lol

***********************************************************************************************************
Here's a sexy shot of the bed on just *night 22* of flower. 
Seems progressive considering how harshly I flipped them. 

They got zero transition time into their bed; 
they were put on 12/12 *before* getting transplanted into the no till! 

Then they were top dressed like 10-15 gallons of new soil as it was ready, 
so they had that slow them down too.

But flashes of far red every night, 
and a slightly random, shortening cycle.. 
Some fungal food, myco, 
And a gallon of AACT later, and who would ever know?
I'm so proud of these cuties..


This bed has ten smells, among 18 girls. And I love em all the same..
Real talk..


----------



## DonPetro (May 29, 2015)

Need a shot of them under just the 4000k panels...how are they doing anyway? The panels i mean...


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Need a shot of them under just the 4000k panels...how are they doing anyway? The panels i mean...


They are insanely great, bro.
Panel 1 and 2 are grooming the Stallion bed as we speak.

.. the 3rd and 4th D'Panels are raising the 2 fabric potted Skunks and 2 plastic Koshers. Back was too mashed to build a new bed mon..

Love how the sinks barely get warm, never mind hot..
Here is a SLCh lit right up next to the last 88s we may never see, ever again, anywhere!





Man, could only imagine if I put in 35 babies vs 15..
Bet i could next time..
Added 3 babies in the largest free spaces for now.. Little Green Spirits (formerly the Anus of Anastasia, you can see one crouched in the back)

First bed-run looking dope, bro. I like how they stay moist down deep and give u options every time you harvest..big plants small plants, up to you..the wheels are so pimp too!

The Don future is gonna be *raised*-_table_-beds on wheels with storage space _underneath_ so you can garden in your no till up higher..and store _under_ it!! 
Think huge queen size cabin style beds on wheels! 
Swap that foam for organic soil son! Wild! Indoor heaven..


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2015)

*Secrets of a Don Gwan Mad:*

I put whole toilet paper rolls in my biweekly AACT for these poor skunk babies who were robbed of myco fungi during their transplant from beer cup to 3 gallon.

Ever since I found out that worms from the farm will eat an entire roll in 2-3 days flat to the point it is right gone vs it lasting for weeks, i chuck em in the brew. Frenzy for my friends'ies yo



And peep the embedded, slitted, (top) half of the beer cup filled with my secret mix of goodies including cinnamon oil water soaked de rocks, drained then inoculated with AACT..this way I don't lose any of my bros DE and the plants get a boost for cooling and problem prevention.

 

 

 
This slightly stretchy Silver Skunk is cola Dom and real frosty.. Her hairs are thin and straight ish with fat organized rows of leaf-trichs..
Loving this untopped round like you wouldn't believe .. Dreaming of little plants of all colas then wake up and live that dream, lol.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (May 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3405225
> On to non-fading specimens, here is our unknown baby fs in her Heisenberg pot, nothing but a modified 2 gallon Walmart adaptation housing a newer living soil. Topped just once, she will be finished any day with not one spot of yellow on her..bad ass
> 
> View attachment 3405227
> ...


Heisenberg pot HAHAHA.... classic name, but no joke this might be one of my top 5 bud porn pics, she's hella sexy under that green lighting lol no lie. I have to ask fuck ya missed ? or just topped ?


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2015)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Heisenberg pot HAHAHA.... classic name, but no joke this might be one of my top 5 bud porn pics, she's hella sexy under that green lighting lol no lie. I have to ask fuck ya missed ? or just topped ?


Hahaha it looks like his hat,
right?
Man that cutie was topped once then lollipop trimmed to defan the bottom few nodes., leaving two nodes to focus on four branches so they could do their thing. It was basically under no direct light over half the time and only had water added as I thought it was an AOS.. Then it cured and a gravy hybrid smell popped upon cutting the first bowl.
What a curve ball. 
So iunno, fack, must be the Bubba K crossed with the Gravy. She be messin with us Dons since day one when we saw her fat leaves..and now her burnout is knocking my friends out at parties now whenever I share .. Even yesterday I slept like crazy after a big early bowl of her..talk about day wrecker.. 
She's certified strong, especially after lift off, lol. Would have dedicated a hundred litres to her had I not doubted her.. Should call her Karma Train Lol


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (May 31, 2015)

Hell Yeah actually it does lol. Is gravy a creation of your own? i was thinking it is because i been searching for the lineage but no files.... AOS i have only had one time and it was TITS, been looking for her! i remember the last time i was with her.... sighs. 

Sure wish i could some get a hold of some gravy though.


----------



## DonPetro (May 31, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> They are insanely great, bro.
> Panel 1 and 2 are grooming the Stallion bed as we speak.
> 
> .. the 3rd and 4th D'Panels are raising the 2 fabric potted Skunks and 2 plastic Koshers. Back was too mashed to build a new bed mon..
> ...


Looks like they are really pushing the frost under that spectrum. The first pic looks like a nice clean, natural spectrum meanwhile in the second pic the red/orange is definitely noticeable. Nice.


----------



## DonTesla (May 31, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like they are really pushing the frost under that spectrum. The first pic looks like a nice clean, natural spectrum meanwhile in the second pic the red/orange is definitely noticeable. Nice.


Bruddy.
It's like, day 24 since the transplant into the bed. That's it.

They maybe had a two day head start before going in it.

And I'm looking at some of the frostier leaves, buds and petioles I have ever seen ever and you know we see frost.
I can't believe it. It's gonna be the sugariest round bro. This skunk is gonna be something to watch. The 88s are looking insane. The Koshers are filling out and taking off, already coated.

Could harvest it now, and start doing 22 day grows, lmao.
Each day, exciting. I expect progress daily or else something is off.
A balanced soil, kept moist and inoculated, under these penetrating D'Panels.. A treat to watch..



coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Hell Yeah actually it does lol. Is gravy a creation of your own? i was thinking it is because i been searching for the lineage but no files.... AOS i have only had one time and it was TITS, been looking for her! i remember the last time i was with her.... sighs.
> 
> Sure wish i could some get a hold of some gravy though.


AOS is soooooo pretty so sweet smelling but a big let down if you are used to heavy hitters.. And I live off of potent punchers somehow.. Lol

But yea so squat and so perfect otherwise hey.

As for gravy, its like this:

Super Silver Haze x Lemon Skunk =
SLHz
SLHz x Chernobyl = SLCh

Grow SLCh, Take rare gravy pheno

Odds 1:50 to 1:100
(Dons were luckier somehow, one a round, at least twice, my buddy can't ever pop em, just once a decade) lol

Then take SLCh
Lime diesel (green sambuca) pheno
The lone baby of that was the gravy train

And that bagseed or jar seed led to a mean mother for a bit, and many stories of drool.

Borneal is one helluva terpene, CC.

That's an understatement i'll probably die with..
It's so key..or the key I should say..


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (May 31, 2015)

Dopington......can you patent this? trademark something, idk but ye i won't say this again but the dons might have to start their own thing , put out a manuscript or something,


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2015)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Dopington......can you patent this? trademark something, idk but ye i won't say this again but the dons might have to start their own thing , put out a manuscript or something,


I really want a sponsorship with a dispensary that rocks our own strains and terpene-specific-eddie's..by dec 2016
an exotic vegetable (greenhouse) compound.. By summer 2017
Our own rolling papers and pipes, clothes, and e-shop..progressive, 2015/2016
Partnership this decade in a little Canadian, public brick and mortar co-op that does allll things organic.. June 2020
A Don Certified DIY channel on YouTube.. Video means 360 degree learning.. More for beginners and those transitioning right ... Once we cast the right voice over.. I would love burro Banton to rap a DIY rap for us.. Might cost me few k. Lol. So gotta sell hella seeds, that's legal. Lol.
Annual Articles in Skunk that highlight our yearly learnings and sweetest pics..Petros a decade deep but I will wait til at least a thousand days..I'm only 400 in..
Now we looking at Yearly Competition in a Canadian and American cannicup by request..starting nov 2015 and spring 2016 if all goes well. 
So, yea gotta make 6 strains each in the next couple years so a dozen, unreal, über potent, custom in house strains..
Nice, big, healthy, green goals..not fuckin around.
Been a few years since won a trophy, Stow Mo, and Pat, grease, hy, the newbs, all y'all been helping us a mega tonne y'all done even know
My cut men
Dp my manager, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2015)

Less than 25 days in..from yesterdays session, this skunk is pushing the frost envelope already..
 Really impressed with how white this SSS is .. It's my favorite when there's white on white, you know?.. that huge sugar with no orange hairs yet.. I wonder how she is in...bed..lol


Under the DIY LED, alone, above.


I seem to see _finished_ buds much less frosty than this being used in magazines, Skunk included, being used to document processes, let alone promote seed companies!!! Petro look what you started! Lol. Tell me What happens if your bud is this frosty.. Can you still smoke it? Will you pass out? What about driving, lol..


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Less than 25 days in..from yesterdays session, this skunk is pushing the frost envelope already..
> View attachment 3432070 Really impressed with how white this SSS is .. It's my favorite when there's white on white, you know?.. that huge sugar with no orange hairs yet.. I wonder how she is in...bed..lol
> 
> View attachment 3432072
> ...


Wow bro that is pretty insane frost! Not sure if i've ever seen anything like it. Great job!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow bro that is pretty insane frost! Not sure if i've ever seen anything like it. Great job!


It's hard to believe hey, bro..it's like, too early for this much frost, or so I thought, lol
Wouldn't be anywhere near here tho, if not for you, man..
real talk.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2015)

Man, I'm in love, son!
Peep this frost appeal, its looking contagious .. Now the 88's have caught the frosty fibrosis..

 

Let me zoom in more for y'all..
 
I wanna smoke that calyx but not yet.. oh the discipline..lol

 
Plain ol', unedited tablet shots, got me like "woah.."
These Grapey 88s are gonna make some beyond nice morning bowls..
Yesssss..big up to all those who
Garden steady,
donTe


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 3, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Need a shot of them under just the 4000k panels...how are they doing anyway? The panels i mean...


Day 27, and just 50% of this run got myco!
Whaaaaat?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 3, 2015)

How is the Gravy Train you guys wonder? 
Well, its leaning and gleaming, do you want to see? 
Okay, I must be quick then..

 
Isn't she just a doll?
Oh my god man, im like straight crushin..
btw This is also at day 27! Preem on deck!
Our strongest organic yet I fathom..

 
She's going to sleep already, say goodnight to the boys, baby girl!! Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 3, 2015)

Is this the most beautiful plant known to man?
I think yes..
This is art, to me.
I mean, look at her..so perfect.
Just doing her best in shameless naked silence.
Her only complaint will only ever be expressed via body language..get good at reading Mary you get good at reading 3.5 billion other women, lol.
It's crazy..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 3, 2015)

Do the Dons' gardens stay sexy, or is it just me and the dungeon master, wicked wild Dp!? Hahahaha
My woman Gone be impressed when she finally gets to enter this Narnia one day.. It's so clean and naturelle, every woman like that..
Full bamboo stakes now, out with the steel, I say..
Besides, The Dons don't steal, now we unveil..lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 3, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Day 27, and just 50% of this run got myco!
> Whaaaaat?
> View attachment 3433115


Wow man that is some crazy shit! Hurts my eyes just looking at the pic. Wow!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 3, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> How is the Gravy Train you guys wonder?
> Well, its leaning and gleaming, do you want to see?
> Okay, I must be quick then..
> 
> ...


It's those lights im telling you. So many cats are onto the 4000k now you can't even get them anymore. Constantly sold out. Crazy. 3500k of the new 2.0 version of the vero 18 is looking good though and should perform just as well. Have a crazy build on deck. It'll likely cover that 2x3 bed on its own.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 3, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow man that is some crazy shit! Hurts my eyes just looking at the pic. Wow!


I just loooove this pic bro! Especially blown up and zoomed in..
Gotta frame it..
Someday



DonPetro said:


> It's those lights im telling you. So many cats are onto the 4000k now you can't even get them anymore. Constantly sold out. Crazy. 3500k of the new 2.0 version of the vero 18 is looking good though and should perform just as well. Have a crazy build on deck. It'll likely cover that 2x3 bed on its own.


Is that right!? Man it's growing on me more by the week! And man, sounds like some serious pawgression over there, dungeon dawg.. Got me intrigued.

I can hardly sit til the next bed run..
Imagine 40 ten-node, Sour Diesels in there , oh man..
400 nodes..
Oohweee
5 rows of 8 babies..
Need beans!
Those two sours germed btw.
Soaked in bowl of Ro
Worked excellent.
Won't use paper towel ever again!
-amen


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 4, 2015)

White hairs developing Bamboo coloured tips to match the new stakes, 
lol
Jk.
But i had to pull out the camera..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 4, 2015)

Fresh, organic,
Pressed castings..
Aka _Worm Rounds_..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2015)

This little Sour Diesel just opened up in the last hour, what a doll! Oh man.
Day 1 of Veg


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2015)

Freshly popped Sour Diesel..spot the helmet at the base


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2015)

The wheeled-bed is taking off, herbalists...
Peep that young colie..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2015)

Greenthumbs,

Enjoying your day i hope, rain or shine!!
..that's the SLCh growing taller than the 88's, btw, at day 29 &1/2..looking like the colas in my dreams: not huge per se but PURE f!$king bud..and teetering on world class quality.

Here's a shot from day 30, last 5 minutes... The OKK aka organic koshah should have like 5 weeks left..not our fastest finisher by far but she has some full orange hairs now..showing her LST effects now, her thick meaty leaves are glistening happily. She seems to be a higher Brix or a higher immune system strain than the others..
I'm Gravy's out off this mean bong so ya gots to feel me..
English no easy right now my prenn.

Still holding the photography down, tho, np.
DonTe like babes so..much.
But you can't see my gyal so here's my bong art lmao.





And lastly, a lil update from the Dons' nursery:


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2015)

This Killa SoundBoy Dubplate called "Badda Than Dem" bout sums it up for us here at The Dons' Camp..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2015)

Rise up Herbal Soldiers!!

Remember those four stretchers in bed?
If not, Im sure you wish you do, lol.

Well they created Koshers Corner,
A little LST'd-tunnel of bridging OKK's ..
They be a month in now, as of the 7th..
And they ain't so skinny now, boys!!
Can only imagine if I packed the bed with girls! Damn!
These lights are helping so much they force extra tea time which helps more.. Organic Domino





Had to darken the photos a bit so you could see the orange hairs, it was WAY TOO bright, lol.
With over a month left these might be some fatties..

Big up!
-Loving my beds,
donTe


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking marvelous dude. Love the bong!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2015)

Dang,
here's a giant trich worth spottîng, everyone.. Look at her girth. Lol

 

 



Mr.Head said:


> Looking marvelous dude. Love the bong!


Haha, Thanks brother, she hits real smooth! Best way to hit the Black4, taste wise.
Appreciate the drop-in! How did your blue Tara and grape sto cure? SUCCULENT pics.. Oh yeah, I saw.. Lol

Motivated me to push my girls longer too.
Would you run the OG again or what you looking to do this year?


----------



## CerealSmoker (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking forwards to it, one my the firsts threads i'm following here ^^


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 8, 2015)

Man stuff doesn't last long in jars around me  by the time it's getting to be cured nice the jars 90% gone 

That said grape stomper had some nice OG funk out of the jar, not huge on the taste but the funk was there on the smokes smell and the buds smell. The Blue Tara had some nice Bubba-ish flavours with very subtle berry flavours, GORGEOUS buds. That Snow Lotus Bud structure is something else, dense gorgeous buds. Both the Snow Lotus crosses I've grown out have had that bud structure it's beautiful.

Right now I'm shut down for a while got some drama one of those better be safe then sorry things. So I'm going to build a new LED light to replace my 400watt HPS and redo my grow space. The way you built your grow chamber gave me a great idea of how to add some passive intake to my grow space, I'm going to raise my floor with 2x4 and put some floor vents in for passive intakes should help me get some of the purples/reds out of this Lee Roy.

For the future it's Fireballs from Breeders Boutique and if the Lee Roy reveg's Lee Roy or I'll be buying a pack or two next promo RD has  found a couple really nice plants this last year so I am going to run with them for a while. Once I get a couple runs of the clones done I'm going to be searching for males to pollinate these ladies. Found a solitary bean in my very last nug of Fireballs so it's going to get sprouted once I get up and running again.

Chopped the Lee Roy a couple days ago hard to tell what it's going to be like has that OG toit but I swear I was getting some whiffs of watermellon/mango's/somethingelse sweet and fruity when I cut it down. I rosin'ed some lowers it's got the kick for sure.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 8, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dang,
> here's a giant trich worth spottîng, everyone.. Look at her girth. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3436302
> ...


Wow...you could dab that sucker! I gotta say that has to be the finest looking example of Kosher i've seen. Those lights are really pumping things up. DIY LED is a revolution. Things will never be the same. Its a new paradigm.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2015)

CerealSmoker said:


> Looking forwards to it, one my the firsts threads i'm following here ^^


What's good Cereal, thanks for riding with us!
Are you a Canuck or Americano? Or toker from abroad!?

****


DonPetro said:


> Wow...you could dab that sucker! I gotta say that has to be the finest looking example of Kosher i've seen. Those lights are really pumping things up. DIY LED is a revolution. Things will never be the same. Its a new paradigm.


You climbed the mountain so we can cross the chasm, my friend!
Now there's no looking back, except to laugh..

Just half way on this OKK.. Unreal hey?????



Mr.Head said:


> Man stuff doesn't last long in jars around me  by the time it's getting to be cured nice the jars 90% gone ..


..totally know what you mean here haha..

Dang, Wondering how Mango LeeRoy would be..

As for the floor,.totally man, that's dope.. We Gonna drill good holes in one day but not til all the beds are in there, pots leak too easily lol.

(Def looking forward to the BB Fireball too, btw.. Til then, Enjoy your time off !!
That is, if it ain't torture, lol. I'm trying to post pics daily for those who can't grow, 
I could only imagine the pain, unless one has many jars, lol)


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 8, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Rise up Herbal Soldiers!!
> Koshers Corner,Damn!
> These lights are helping so much they force extra tea time which helps more.. Organic DominoView attachment 3436241
> 
> ...


Looks like the clones are going to out yield some of the past from-seed plants. That is definitely a testament to the power of those lights. So efficient and cool-running. I'm so addicted to these lights bro. Can hardly wait until this next one is done. It's gonna be a BEAST! Quad-channel driver. Twin 120mm coolers. Black aluminum heatsink. 4 Vero 18 V2.0. Caseless. Sick.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like the clones are going to out yield some of the past from-seed plants. That is definitely a testament to the power of those lights. So efficient and cool-running. I'm so addicted to these lights bro. Can hardly wait until this next one is done. It's gonna be a BEAST! Quad-channel driver. Twin 120mm coolers. Black aluminum heatsink. 4 Vero 18 V2.0. Caseless. Sick.


YOU'RE SICK...faaaack dude.. Is that light for here after you finish launching this years garden!? ...

Only rocking two lights when its over 18celcius but that's with no ac yet and in almost mid June now. That's pretty deadly. Will have all four lights on in an hour or so as it cools..damn, winters gwan be the best!

So, yea, again, This is with part time application and a harsh flip .. Just makes this more beautiful.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 9, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> YOU'RE SICK...faaaack dude.. Is that light for here after you finish launching this years garden!?..
> View attachment 3436734


You know it.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> You know it.


Heavenly..
Here's one of your godchildren you gifted me, SourDeez 1 of 2..in the cab which is still kickin'.
Naaaaaaasty ass charm these little seedlings have, especiallymthe newest leaves, dahaamn..

Gotta say, the innocence at this stage is so convincing
you almost forget what she turns into..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2015)

O/SD organic sour diesel bagseed. Get to run it in the new soil .. No zeo no blood no bone meal yesss


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3436979
> O/SD organic sour diesel bagseed. Get to run it in the new soil .. No zeo no blood no bone meal yesss


Our babies never look more funny than when all elongated on two of four sides..right before the second set evens out her look..

Organic Sour diesel
Day ~3.5
I like how her leaf textures match her smoke report...nice and smoooth..
Far cry from some of the heirloom sativas and pointy Chernobyl crosses


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 11, 2015)

6am..
Time for breakfast...
 
That's not a 2-6 by the way...
Its a 40.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 12, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Our babies never look more funny than when all elongated on two of four sides..right before the second set evens out her look..
> View attachment 3437966
> Organic Sour diesel
> Day ~3.5
> ...


That sour diesel should be amazing under the DIY panels. 12.5g dried from a 1 gallon under 150w of non-directional cfl lighting was pretty decent i think. How long do you plan to veg for?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That sour diesel should be amazing under the DIY panels. 12.5g dried from a 1 gallon under 150w of non-directional cfl lighting was pretty decent i think. How long do you plan to veg for?


I'm just in the moment with these ladies bro..
I would like to get them 2 sours out of the beer cups today and go from there..

As for new updates,
Got several new strains in house..various breeders..
Very excited..
List to be posted shortly..

Also, been nominated by some friends of Med-Man to enter a Cannibus Cup in Canada later THIS year..
GONNA OFFICIALLY MEET THE DISPENSARY BOYS
*And AIM TO win the Dons they 1st Cup!!!*

That said, spot this frostayy girl in action..
..a lil heirloom shot from the wheeled bed this morn ..
41 days in, no hotel, Na mean..


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I'm just in the moment with these ladies bro..
> I would like to get them 2 sours out of the beer cups today and go from there..
> 
> As for new updates,
> ...


All i can say is...wow!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> All i can say is...wow!


Exciting times!!
Right!?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 20, 2015)

hell ye aman congrastulations!!!!!! im sper excited for you dude!!!! better keep all of us updated and photos of all the sexy shit you gonna be around!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 21, 2015)

What strain will you be submitting and when/ where is this cup?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> What strain will you be submitting and when/ where is this cup?


ay bredgren!!
And our fellow herbalists..

The cups are in Tdot (and Saskatchewan).
Called The Karma Cup and (Prairie Harvest Medicinal Cup)..
Karma goes down nov 18-20 I believe and the Prairie Cup was October 4-6 last year.
Looks like you gotta submit about one ounce of concentrate and or two ounces of cured herb to enter a strain, depending what categories you compete in.

I hope to enter the Dons' Gravy, a killer diesel cross, and a kush..if all goes well I will grow med-man's ConKushion and compete with him in a (friendly) head to head using his placer from last year..
I'd enter the anus/ green spirit too if I can find a seed..
we will see though..I'm working on an order of 500 seeds as well as we speak..
Meanwhile, started the following yesterday..

*Great White Shark*, from Greenhouse

*Purple Diese*l, from Cali Connection

*Romulan Haze*, from Next Gen

*Chocolope x LA Confidential*, from Reserva Privada/DNA

*Sour Cream (G13xSourD)*, from DNA

*Purple Bubba Kush*, from Provision

*Northern Lights*, from King Crop Seeds

Gonna be some exciting times ahead!!!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> ay bredgren!!
> And our fellow herbalists..
> 
> The cups are in Tdot (and Saskatchewan).
> ...


Wha?! You should do a feature on the Purple BK in the seed and strain review section. Gotta show those boys from @provisionseeds some love and get them noticed.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 25, 2015)

Check this out: https://instagram.com/dynastygenetics/


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Check this out: https://instagram.com/dynastygenetics/


Glawdamn.. Look at them trichs..
Do we ever need a digital 'scope..
Like, ASAP..


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> ay bredgren!!
> And our fellow herbalists..
> 
> The cups are in Tdot (and Saskatchewan).
> ...


 I think you should try some of rascal ogs strains!!! I ran alott of his strains and they aslll were fucking awesome!!! as well as anything from dna and idk if you hear of them but 710 genetics is fucking awesome rite now. im running their 710 cheese and their super shark,


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a leyroy og from rare dankness that gets trichs on the fan leaves for days. Do you have to start from seed or can you find nice phenos at clubs ? I like to run seeds outside my self, they get so big.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea buddy, big beasts, and breasts, are the best..
My favorite is to run F1 seeds and top and lst right fs.
Direct trades with breeders is the best but I'm sure clubs can have specific and awesome phenos from the medical comm.. Rare clones, high CBD ones like the pH Cannatonic etc..
For an embedded sea, though, I looooooove third gen clones (bred from an F1 mother's _babies)_..you can harvest more crystally, heavily stacked plants a fair bit earlier

However, the craziest trichs I ever saw came off this Super Silver Skunk and it was only a bagseed turned clone and flowered the 2nd gen clone not even 3rd..

Probably The largest factor tho, is genetics; Gotta work to grip the dopest DNA possible when it comes to your girls..

Speaking of which, i see parent potential when i stare at This OKK .. she has my fingers gummed up with this insanely floral lemon-fuel resin.. A cross between individually packed wet lemon napkins for camping, kellogg's fruit loops, and freshly ground hazelnut coffee beans


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Yea buddy, big beasts, and breasts, are the best..
> My favorite is to run F1 seeds and top and lst right fs.
> Direct trades with breeders is the best but I'm sure clubs can have specific and awesome phenos from the medical comm.. Rare clones, high CBD ones like the pH Cannatonic etc..
> For an embedded sea, though, I looooooove third gen clones (bred from an F1 mother's _babies)_..you can harvest more crystally, heavily stacked plants a fair bit earlier
> ...


That looks yummy....sure miss the organic. I havent had any flavor for months...thinking about quitting. No fun anymore with generic crap. 
How is the bed doing?


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 28, 2015)

Well you have to find good clubs to get cuts, its hit and miss, but south Sacramento care center is the best place I've gotten cuts from. They work with a collective called the village that brings in fire Phenos. What makes a seed a f1? So far I have only grow TGA seeds or bag seed. I've only got 3 grows under my belt with 2 going right now and am learning about making foliar sprays with my dry amendments.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That looks yummy....sure miss the organic. I havent had any flavor for months...thinking about quitting. No fun anymore with generic crap.
> How is the bed doing?


Should invite me over more!!!

Cause I got dat fiya homie..
Bed is cleared and a couple diesels be transplanted in..
Beans popping galore..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 28, 2015)

Recognizable by her super thin hairs and massive coat of sugar, this Super SilverSkunk is holding true to its name and is a bagseed that won't be forgotten soon..


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Recognizable by her super thin hairs and massive coat of sugar, this Super SilverSkunk is holding true to its name and is a bagseed that won't be forgotten soon.. View attachment 3450130


Gotta love bagseed...you seem to have good luck finding gems.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jul 2, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> I have a leyroy og from rare dankness that gets trichs on the fan leaves for days. Do you have to start from seed or can you find nice phenos at clubs ? I like to run seeds outside my self, they get so big.


 are you sure its not just leeroy and noy lee Roy og caus ei think you're thinking of Larry og


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 2, 2015)

@radicaldank42, I think your dumb, you know what I have better than me ? Lol do you need more info or is this good.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 12, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Gotta love bagseed...you seem to have good luck finding gems.


We sure do have good luck finding gems, you know..I feel I can grow SLCh and almost command gravy to pheno-ize itself..if we really want..
Gotta believe it to achieve it..
Gotta ask for it to receive it..
Here's a beauty from seed, bagseed..
Your sour deis no less..embedded and headed for a single beheading..
In other words, topped once, no lst yet..that's next..

They've been praying for days with no frass, its been a gd show..this is after lights out so they were sleeping and this ones still a bit perky. It was hot in there, like plus thirty, and felt I had to water since I was gonna be late tending that night..

Next to the SD is a cute lil baby from the Provision boys.. The stout lil DPK which is in the yellow cup. Deep purp


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry, which ones are the sour ds?


DonTesla said:


> We sure do have good luck finding gems, you know..I feel I can grow SLCh and almost command gravy to pheno-ize itself..if we really want..
> Gotta believe it to achieve it..
> Gotta ask for it to receive it..
> Here's a beauty from seed, bagseed..
> ...


And check out the new drops of GG @ HD
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/GageGreen/index.html


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 13, 2015)

Lee Roy is legit and so is there description. I got a couple freebies from Attitude and it's getting revegged now. Nice OG flavours decent yield. Dense nugs that change colour. Frosty for days.

The first five things they mention I deal with and it helps them all pretty well. Going to be in my garden for a long time after a reveg. I may be willing to part with some clones after I run it a couple times and make sure the reveg didn't stress it into herming out next time she flowers.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 13, 2015)

I've tried out "bagseed" twice and both times ended up with plants that hermied, one time too late to prevent a hundred or two seeds throughout the other 4 plants. Never again my friend.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 13, 2015)

The sour deisels are the two who are topped and in the bed.


DonPetro said:


> Sorry, which ones are the sour ds?
> 
> And check out the new drops of GG @ HD
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/GageGreen/index.html


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> The sour deisels are the two who are topped and in the bed.


Holy shit they are just pumpin! Didnt think they were that far along already. They look healthy and there seems to be a good amount of vigor in that strain. That one in the foreground does look familiar now.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's some Lee Roy shots. She's revegging super fast looked last night and she's got 2 inch shoots new full leaves coming in.

These pics are from a fucked up grow she definitely never hit her full potential she didn't like the soil late flower. Under this new DIY LED Vero 29 rig and my new mix and I bet she looks even better


----------



## cannakis (Jul 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> We sure do have good luck finding gems, you know..I feel I can grow SLCh and almost command gravy to pheno-ize itself..if we really want..
> Gotta believe it to achieve it..
> Gotta ask for it to receive it..
> Here's a beauty from seed, bagseed..
> ...


And you definitely have to believe! You have not because you ask not is right.!


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Here's some Lee Roy shots. She's revegging super fast looked last night and she's got 2 inch shoots new full leaves coming in.
> 
> These pics are from a fucked up grow she definitely never hit her full potential she didn't like the soil late flower. Under this new DIY LED Vero 29 rig and my new mix and I bet she looks even better
> 
> View attachment 3459161 View attachment 3459162 View attachment 3459163


Can you share any pics of your DIY luminaire...i'm all about the DIY lighting now @DonTesla can attest. Got 4 vero 18 3500k v2 arriving tomorrow for my next project. Should be amazing. I gotta build one for myself one of these days though.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Can you share any pics of your DIY luminaire...i'm all about the DIY lighting now @DonTesla can attest. Got 4 vero 18 3500k v2 arriving tomorrow for my next project. Should be amazing. I gotta build one for myself one of these days though.


Sure can Don, it's not the cleanest looking light out there  But it's not bad for a first attempt . Some miss measures and some design changes had to be made due to driver cord length and what have you.

I've actually got it out of my grow right now so I'll get some good shots. I put some crazy glue on all the nuts and bolts on the frame, fucking loctite is like $10 for a small ass tube  Krazy glue was like $5 for 5 tubes 

Cobs are 3 Vero 29 4000k Drivers 17.5 inches apart are Meanwell CEN-100-42. 1 driver per Cob figured if 1 failed I'd still have a light this way cost quite a bit more but in the long run I'm hoping it makes it easier on me. Heatsinks are Arctic 64's. WAGO and the Vero connectors. makes building these suckers a breeze. Disconnected a fan and ran one light fanless for a 8 hour stretch unintentionally and she held  

I used the little insulating washers I got with old PC screw kits and they actually hold in the little molex Vero connector nicely.

These guys in the LED section really made this shit easy as pie to figure out. All owed to them.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Sure can Don, it's not the cleanest looking light out there  But it's not bad for a first attempt . Some miss measures and some design changes had to be made due to driver cord length and what have you.
> 
> I've actually got it out of my grow right now so I'll get some good shots. I put some crazy glue on all the nuts and bolts on the frame, fucking loctite is like $10 for a small ass tube  Krazy glue was like $5 for 5 tubes
> 
> ...


You spared no expense on those drivers...real nice. I never dreamed of building such bad ass lights until i lurked in the LED section for about three months. Now im blowing peeps minds. You chose a good spectrum too. That 4000k is money imo.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah those drivers cost me like 200 then customs fucking nailed me getting them here from Cali. Lesson learned. Look into shipping options because anything over base shipping from UPS doesn't have duty fee's I thought I was saving money until I got another bill on delivery. 

Wasn't impressed but the light should last for a long time and my 400watt HPS should cover most the cost when I sell it.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah those drivers cost me like 200 then customs fucking nailed me getting them here from Cali. Lesson learned. Look into shipping options because anything over base shipping from UPS doesn't have duty fee's I thought I was saving money until I got another bill on delivery.
> 
> Wasn't impressed but the light should last for a long time and my 400watt HPS should cover most the cost when I sell it.


Yea most people dont realize just how cost effective these DIY lights are. What scares me is the ineveitable commercialization of our beloved COBs. I see its already happening in fact with members from this very forum looking to cash in. Makes me feel uneasy a lil bit. I will never buy a commercially manufactured light as i have the know how to build pretty much any light for any given space with custom specs.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jul 14, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> @radicaldank42, I think your dumb, you know what I have better than me ? Lol do you need more info or is this good. View attachment 3452507


Rite but you callled it lee roy og at first its kust lee roy. Sorry for being technical


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Can you share any pics of your DIY luminaire...i'm all about the DIY lighting now @DonTesla can attest. Got 4 vero 18 3500k v2 arriving tomorrow for my next project. Should be amazing. I gotta build one for myself one of these days though.


Yesssssssssss!!!! You da man DP!! And yee, this winter you gotta go ham for yourself!! Lets see a couple tomato garden pics up in this thread!! Cousin of the herb.. Those beasts are gorrrrgeous...



DonPetro said:


> Yea most people dont realize just how cost effective these DIY lights are. What scares me is the ineveitable commercialization of our beloved COBs. I see its already happening in fact with members from this very forum looking to cash in. Makes me feel uneasy a lil bit. I will never buy a commercially manufactured light as i have the know how to build pretty much any light for any given space with custom specs. View attachment 3459491


Amen and kudos for bridging the gap and becoming the bridge itself that connects us to DIY LED... Really has allowed me to focus on other goals.. What a team!



DonPetro said:


> You spared no expense on those drivers...real nice. I never dreamed of building such bad ass lights until i lurked in the LED section for about three months. Now im blowing peeps minds. You chose a good spectrum too. That 4000k is money imo.


The 4000k don't play .. Frost at day 21 got me like woah


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> And check out the new drops of GG @ HD
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/GageGreen/index.html


Top picks, Dp?
I like GG I'd like to meet them one day.
On a good mish..

Also.. Got a smoke report for ya boy!?
And our friends here..
Much love


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Top picks, Dp?
> I like GG I'd like to meet them one day.
> On a good mish..
> 
> ...


Well i dont got much to offer in terms of smoke reports...that stuff went pretty fast! I will summerize though.

Black Forrest: love the terp profile on this one...classic and unmistakeable sativa through and through. My tolerance is pretty high these days but that first bowl was like WOAH!!! Couldn't quite get there again though. The flavor was lacking and a little rough. Wa expecting more of a "wow" factor from this one but still worth trying again. I got like 12 beans left i think. Smoke was smooth though. 6/10

DonTesla Kosher Kush: well well, i guess there is a place in my heart for these heady beasts after all. Hard to describe the terp profile...burnt rubber and fuel maybe. Very thick smoke from this very resinous flower. Could hardly bottom out a bowl. Very loud smell after smoking. Decent kush flavor. Quite potent. 7/10

Grape88: the prettiest girl at the ball oozing with the most AMAZING grape aroma. Potency to match while being tasty on the palette with a smooth finish on the exhale. My only complaint is that i didnt get more. 8/10

Green Spirit: WOW...the best overall hands down with a terpene profile that is almost a combination of the Kosher and G88. Saved this one and only nug for last and i was glad i did. Soaring potency, great flavor and the amazing look of the silver-white frosty coating on the dark green under-carriage makes this one the winner. 9/10


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Top picks, Dp?
> I like GG I'd like to meet them one day.
> On a good mish..


My top picks in alphabetical order:
Animism
Blue in Green
Cornerstone
Crimson Crush
Euphoric
Foo Fighter
Gawd Dawg
Golden Gage
Precious Child
Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Well i dont got much to offer in terms of smoke reports...that stuff went pretty fast! I will summerize though.
> 
> Black Forrest: love the terp profile on this one...classic and unmistakeable sativa through and through. My tolerance is pretty high these days but that first bowl was like WOAH!!! Couldn't quite get there again though. The flavor was lacking and a little rough. Wa expecting more of a "wow" factor from this one but still worth trying again. I got like 12 beans left i think. Smoke was smooth though. 6/10
> 
> ...


Do you ever know how to say what I'm thinking in a way I could not do better myself...
I might rate those the exact same tbh..
And for sure in that order,
Ima try bring some Silver Sk and Gravy Train 2.0 next week .. Jus enough for us to medicate and hopefully stir up another smoke report or two..
These things are the pinnacle of my month..
Thanks for typin em up dawg


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Do you ever know how to say what I'm thinking in a way I could not do better myself...
> I might rate those the exact same tbh..
> And for sure in that order,
> Ima try bring some Silver Sk and Gravy Train 2.0 next week .. Jus enough for us to medicate and hopefully stir up another smoke report or two..
> ...


Hey no problem man!
Not sure if i linked you to this yet but you have to get on this and i know you will. 
http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/
I'm thinking of starting some BIM tonight.
Also, i've been asked to build another light. I missed out on those last two quad-channel drivers so its back to the drawing board again. I might have to bring back the B-MW-**00K design....hmmm.
Those still rocking for you?


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 22, 2015)

Where in the world is @DonTesla???? Anyone else dying for an update? Lets see some organic/DIY at work!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rite wtf don c'mon already lets see this shit


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 23, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> Rite wtf don c'mon already lets see this shit


i 3rd this motion


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jul 24, 2015)

heres a little video for you guys who like to make hash this is called frosin and its soleventless hash.

http://www.pot.tv/video/2015/07/24/rosin-tech-making-fresh-frosin/


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 25, 2015)

Wth...he swooped in real quick like...then poof...there he was...gone.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Where in the world is @DonTesla???? Anyone else dying for an update? Lets see some organic/DIY at work!


I'm alive!

Forgive the delay.. Was busy putting extra hours in on the old jobsky.
Pics very soon..will see if I have anything new right now. Nope not really, dang.
Gotta take new pics. Damn have the sour dees grown..gotta show y'all..

*Also lookin like the Dons rugged 14/10 sched has coaxed a couple more ladies into existence..both SDs are looking female.. The Sativa Dom pheno is really widening and stretching and she is 100% for sure female..pistols galore ..

*Her more indica Dom sister (SD #2) is looking like a female too.. Her first hairs are so thin I want to confirm again in a bit. 80% sure rn

*Other Updates:
Got an LA Chocolate in the 2014 blend and another LA C in the '15 blend goin SxS
Also got Sour Cream in an organic SxS comparing both soil blends 



DonPetro said:


> Hey no problem man!
> .. I missed out on those last two quad-channel drivers so its back to the drawing board again. I might have to bring back the B-MW-**00K design....hmmm.
> Those still rocking for you?


Still rocking em dawg. Jus got two running as air in has been hotter than I would like.. Need some ac during the summer there jus ain't no way around it.

But they sure doing the plants justice...
Can't believe how much growth there is and I have it down to one light for the hotter parts of the night..

I'm looking at shutting this location down ASAP tho and getting into something more proper..

Enjoying the last run a lot tho..
Lot of variety not to mention so many new strains on deck..



radicaldank42 said:


> Rite wtf don c'mon already lets see this shit





coughphee.connoiseur said:


> i 3rd this motion


Haha you guys are awesome.
Let me take some pics for y'all..


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I'm alive!
> 
> Forgive the delay.. Was busy putting extra hours in on the old jobsky.
> Pics very soon..will see if I have anything new right now. Nope not really, dang.
> ...


Alright, will be looking forward to those pics man. And that would make it 4/4 beans have been fems...i think i have 6 left.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2015)

Put five Tp rolls in the diy wig-farm, whole.
Along with 4 cups of water melon rind, defrosted..
Then misted, I think..
A few days later..

Sd pics next..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Alright, will be looking forward to those pics man. And that would make it 4/4 beans have been fems...i think i have 6 left.


Crazy male female ratio from seed..
Way higher than my clone success rate,
Shit be In the nineties.. Since that 8/12 its been nearly 100% fem


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Crazy male female ratio from seed..
> Way higher than my clone success rate,
> Shit be In the nineties.. Since that 8/12 its been nearly 100% fem


Wish the same could be said for the TOGs. Sad, very sad.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2015)

Sour diesels be taking over...

Topped just once and the whole puppy branching off of just two nodes..
(the bottom three branches were trimmed off at the nodes..)
 

The closer one is less S'tiva Dom and is for sure a female as well now..



And for Dp, a Lil Dpk from provision in a 2 gal
That's deep purple k, hopefully she settles in and stretches her legs..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wish the same could be said for the TOGs. Sad, very sad.


Bad ratio? They must have missed you...

Forgot to mention we got purple diesel, one each, going head to head in the new and old blend as well.. To go along with the la choc and sour cream..
And one rom Hz in the old soil as well.. Jus for fun


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Sour diesels be taking over...
> 
> Topped just once and the whole puppy branching off of just two nodes..
> (the bottom three branches were trimmed off at the nodes..)
> ...


Wow those should yield huge for you bro.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow those should yield huge for you bro.


You foresee a good yield do you?
They sure have fleshed out in the bed

Lets hope the neighbouring girls can reach a good height and do their thing next to these bad girls


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 27, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> You foresee a good yield do you?
> They sure have fleshed out in the bed
> 
> Lets hope the neighbouring girls can reach a good height and do their thing next to these bad girls


Well Sour Diesel is typically a good yielder to begin with and you seem to have shit pretty well dialled in. Plus, those panels really push the photons and you can maximize the spread like a ma'fucker with all 4 going. Those plants look like a decent size already and healthy as can be. They are slightly sensitive to teas and such so be careful in that regard but you are mostly water-only these days, no?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Well Sour Diesel is typically a good yielder to begin with and you seem to have shit pretty well dialled in. Plus, those panels really push the photons and you can maximize the spread like a ma'fucker with all 4 going. Those plants look like a decent size already and healthy as can be. They are slightly sensitive to teas and such so be careful in that regard but you are mostly water-only these days, no?


Yea bro, been water only this round..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Well Sour Diesel is typically a good yielder to begin with and you seem to have shit pretty well dialled in. Plus, those panels really push the photons and you can maximize the spread like a ma'fucker with all 4 going. Those plants look like a decent size already and healthy as can be. They are slightly sensitive to teas and such so be careful in that regard but you are mostly water-only these days, no?


And yeo dawg, thanks for the intel, ay
Always insightful

A little natural aloe water (ro) is all these puppies ever saw..

Can give her or both hers next to no tea while the others get a little more, I was thinking at least one innoculation would be good

its been vegas hot and hasn't been any myco added since like ahunnid days ago

Petioles couldn't be greener tho. No doubt.

Finally get to try the new blend too. It was layered just slightly with poop blend being lowered in the mix..the cow pow and wigcass were mixed with a third batch and then put in the BOTTOM 1/3 of the new no till lazy bed on wheels.

I know the layering game is way over done for you, Dp, and i dont blame you..but I think if there was one layering method to employ this would be the one..

With the zeolite gone, the bone meal gone, blood meal outta here,
the poop down low, this could be the cleanest herb yet fi our camp yet..

comps require two zips so with such a low plant count gotta up the veg
Na mean
*********************************************************************************

_ForeSee Slaughterhouse free, Don Certified twenty 15, 
organic Sour Cream and Diesels, causin' sparks in front of we..
The tish too official, the ill gorill's with the Phil sick like a trick picnic we'll for real..
Up the ganic' on the planet help sooth the panic and manic and cancerous avalanches causin collateral damages who wanna Hitla the amateurs?
Just kidding, unless you wanna MSG me.. I'll handle it..

The Dons are artistic savages who can flip like some autistic ravages
Nipple rippin liquor sippin Rasta tippin pasta flippin family men
Who can put down the pen and throw it the f*ck down when..
Need be, Like Bruce Wayne , couple tight screws might BLoose Mang, 
Still tho, Daily visiters of the gan'den, who stay slick with the pen for all the homies in the pen
Mite Lace up in all black not white attack the crack shack then jat that's jet fast into a back lane that's black, and get swallowed by the night,
no 'lac back then but still hit quick like a lick in the back..aite nuff said, gnite_


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 28, 2015)

Can hardly wait til those girls start flowering...you will do those beasts justice.
Btw, the purple beans are exquisite. Ordering last of the 160w panels parts tomorrow. Then back to the dungeon...


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2015)

Youre probably right... These beans are valuable to me son!!
..
You gonna do tha next light justice too tho...
Maannngggggg you a real deal dungeon-cat, dawg..no play

U just need a chair down there some rope and a squirting.. Ah never mind wrong forum..

These sour dees are gonna be the bees knees tho y'all ..
Sheit, I ghats to take clones from the Sativa pheno for someone and that should help her stay under control til the newly topped and lst'd pups catch up..




DonPetro said:


> Can hardly wait til those girls start flowering...you will do those beasts justice.
> Btw, the purple beans are exquisite. Ordering last of the 160w panels parts tomorrow. Then back to the dungeon...


 

This tho, is somethin else..
An LA Choc who DID NOT GET TOPPED 
And still grew a double headed siamese style structure ..
Clearly two tops and no cut


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Youre probably right... These beans are valuable to me son!!
> ..
> You gonna do tha next light justice too tho...
> Maannngggggg you a real deal dungeon-cat, dawg..no play
> ...


Man i gotta get that light done ASAP cuz the orders are starting to back-up...
I see you still rocking that soft-tie wire...
I can hardly wait to sample that SD and see if there is any consistency in terms of yield and high type. If so we may be holding some special beans that we should seriously consider breeding out.
Also not sure if you are interested but i got you some dutch white clover seed if you wanna do a living mulch.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2015)

What orders, yours or the parts place!?

Dutch white clover? How did you know?
My man!

What you think of the double headed LAC?
Pure anomaly aye.. Quite diff from the other LAC

The DPK is finally raising up in her 2 gal too..

As for those SD beans, yea I really hope this is smooth like yours was..
That's the main thing I'm after then taste/ high and yield..
For the purse anyway..

Either way gonna be fun to start breeding.. -actually setting up another location just for breeding.. Only 400 a month and its month to month so we should start brainstorming..
Thinking of starting September first then renting it for a lil while!!

!stay solid!


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What orders, yours or the parts place!?
> 
> Dutch white clover? How did you know?
> My man!
> ...


My orders...for light fixtures. I can't build them fast enough. Its fun seeing the look on peoples faces though. Pure awe.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Youre probably right... These beans are valuable to me son!!
> ..
> You gonna do tha next light justice too tho...
> Maannngggggg you a real deal dungeon-cat, dawg..no play
> ...


My Cheese and one of the Wi-Fi Aliens did the same.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2015)

Are those amendments in yet!? Started some more beans today for dee breeding ocation, mon, but lil shy on our DonDirt!

Got some OKK

Great white shark

Super lemon X

Northern lights

And 5 mystery beans soaking in water



drekoushranada said:


> My Cheese and one of the Wi-Fi Aliens did the same.


Does this act of chance have a name?
Lets see a pic! And what country you from playa


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 1, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Are those amendments in yet!? Started some more beans today for dee breeding ocation, mon, but lil shy on our DonDirt!
> 
> Got some OKK
> 
> ...


Where is that NL from? I wouldn't mind grabbing a pack of Dr. Atomic's Atomic Northern Lights...a preserved line of NL#5, a true classic. I would like to breed that with almost anything.


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 1, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Are those amendments in yet!? Started some more beans today for dee breeding ocation, mon, but lil shy on our DonDirt!
> 
> Got some OKK
> 
> ...


Luminaire and amendments should be ready within two weeks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Where is that NL from? I wouldn't mind grabbing a pack of Dr. Atomic's Atomic Northern Lights...a preserved line of NL#5, a true classic. I would like to breed that with almost anything.


Folks say Peakseeds BC has a nice preserved NL.

I haven't tried it yet. I grew Vision seeds NL it had a nice flavour spicey-ish, was susceptible to mold. grew easy produced well.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Where is that NL from? I wouldn't mind grabbing a pack of Dr. Atomic's Atomic Northern Lights...a preserved line of NL#5, a true classic. I would like to breed that with almost anything.


King crop seeds version bro.
We Gwan see f they any good. I bought em because I'm using them as inspiration for graphic design and branding.. I feel they package better than anyone I've seen so far..

I couldn't find the docs gear at any of the banks I went to..
Jus saying..If you like I will carry his NL jus for you since you know your shit..
That said, The seed bank has begun..
It's even gonna have a physical brick and mortar store front by fall..our city first then Van.. Any other requests??



This topped LA choc is the only one exempt from LST training due to how beautifully and cola Dom she is unfoldin'.. Love her leaves and poise..
Excited to see her blossom..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> King crop seeds version bro.
> We Gwan see f they any good. I bought em because I'm using them as inspiration for graphic design and branding.. I feel they package better than anyone I've seen so far..
> 
> I couldn't find the docs gear at any of the banks I went to..
> ...


Shit son...you forget about HD?
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/dr_atomic/Atomic Northern Lights.htm


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Shit son...you forget about HD?
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/dr_atomic/Atomic Northern Lights.htm


I'm Tahoe OG, dawg.. I don't order off the Internet..
Lol
Besides, I was doing homework, traveling in person across the country ..
I wanted to talk to disp and seed bank owners and see their seed collections in person..

Not even rocking myco cause this city is molasses when it comes to organics..
Shits crazy!
Need us a crate of it so all the stores here can rock it..

Speaking of rocks, this puppies rocky start is starting to take a turn for the better...


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 4, 2015)

This OKK pheno is darker and almost a purple black..
Check her out!

 

Here she is next to a sister OKK with less hue..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 4, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> This OKK pheno is darker and almost a purple black..
> Check her out!View attachment 3473000
> 
> View attachment 3472999
> ...


Does it smell or taste any different?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Does it smell or taste any different?


Less lemony wet nap fruit loop smell and more diesel fuel smell, plus a little black licorice undertone..
Hits real heavy..smooth and instant


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Less lemony wet nap fruit loop smell and more diesel fuel smell, plus a little black licorice undertone..
> Hits real heavy..smooth and instant


Nice. Looks real dank anyway.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Nice. Looks real dank anyway.


For sure..
note the white hairs, full trichs yet slight ambering...
I like a slightly early harvest and a long slow cure..

Speaking of slow starts..


The Great white shark has finally sprung!

Top half of the cups are a nice mild humus blend..
Less perlite..
Seems to have helped..
All these babies have popped above ground this time..
Used tweazers and dip sauce containers to hold Ro ..and a seedling mat..
Just a bit of aloe..got a 100% germ rate
Btw, theres some nearly full strength supersoil on the bottom of the cups..


Can't wait to flower these sours though, damn..
Had to top the Sativa pheno last night she's been adding inches a day for days now..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> For sure..
> note the white hairs, full trichs yet slight ambering...
> I like a slightly early harvest and a long slow cure..
> 
> ...


Cool. And those SDs, they on 14/10? That will be causing the stretch but once you hit 12/12 the stretch will pretty much be done and that energy will go straight into forming big buds. Just another beautiful thing about the 14/10 sched. You could probably do 14/10 right from seed all the way to flower. Would make for huge plants i think. Maybe not.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Cool. And those SDs, they on 14/10? That will be causing the stretch but once you hit 12/12 the stretch will pretty much be done and that energy will go straight into forming big buds. Just another beautiful thing about the 14/10 sched. You could probably do 14/10 right from seed all the way to flower. Would make for huge plants i think. Maybe not.


Yea I'm on 14/10 ATM 
Don't really need it much more..I was sexing the diesels mostly..
But damn, gonna be fun to flip scheds next wk


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 6, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Yea I'm on 14/10 ATM
> Don't really need it much more..I was sexing the diesels mostly..
> But damn, gonna be fun to flip scheds next wk


Yea they should explode early...expect donkey dick colas.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 7, 2015)

that's wicked im running super shark as we speak


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 7, 2015)

im ordering from ultra genetics im ge4tting their ultra grapefrit just to get their promotions, which thiers three and you get three regular sweeds of each of them I want the space queen x grapefruit, but their 1also giving fire alien strawberry x ak confidential, and ak confidential x grapefruit.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 13, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> im ordering from ultra genetics im ge4tting their ultra grapefrit just to get their promotions, which thiers three and you get three regular sweeds of each of them I want the space queen x grapefruit, but their 1also giving fire alien strawberry x ak confidential, and ak confidential x grapefruit.


Strawberry Con, and its alien counterpart, sounds deadly, Radic
The LA Confident Chocolate has some insanely fat indica leaves and solid growth patterns so will be interesting to see our lil ones grow up..

**quick update**
This canopy is evening out a bit and the beds filling in a lot..what a stem on the Sativa diesel
Wow..must take pic..

**Edit** added pic:

Note the soft tie hanging loosely around the stem...





As for smelliest.. Might be this Romulan Haze, in the corner, Beasting like there's a famine on way..real dank, piercing stench reminds me of this white rhino guy I knew..

The purple diesel in the middle row is getting drowned a bit.. The corners are taking over in the big wood bed..


There's the diesel in the back far corner..
....

Side note, partied with the original local grower/breeder of the OKK and we smoked some.. He was shocked at the speed and frost of our finish (49 days, tho I told him 55 that night, I think)
Anyways, he said it looked a bit premature but admitted it had more frost than his 70 day flowering kosher under Hps's.
Determined it to be crossed with Querkle, this plant anyway..
Explains its unique smell, speed, and colour a bit..
So now there be "Qu'osher" and Kosher..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Strawberry Con, and its alien counterpart, sounds deadly, Radic
> The LA Confident Chocolate has some insanely fat indica leaves and solid growth patterns so will be interesting to see our lil ones grow up..
> 
> **quick update**
> ...


Dang that looks good...i be building this light dry and its no fun. Almost done though.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Dang that looks good...i be building this light dry and its no fun. Almost done though.


Dry!? That's nfg!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 15, 2015)

that's nfg!!!!! but harvest should flow soon aye?


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dry!? That's nfg!


Hahahaha!!!!


radicaldank42 said:


> that's nfg!!!!! but harvest should flow soon aye?


Ahhahahohohahahoha!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Hahahaha!!!!
> 
> Ahhahahohohahahoha!!!!


I fear for our sanity but mostly i can't wait to reunite! 
I've been abstaining from toking for days now too, and surprisingly as hell, I actually feel mostly good. I know right? Don't hate me, now..
I aint got a choice.. looking at jars of herbs and not hittin em up is torture but 

Anyways,
What's gd with them tahoes big dawg? I can't recall..
And how's jah lumimax coming!
And your TOMATOES!? We shud have a pic maybe..
BoomBuhclot beauties..

Here's an overhead shot of beauties from around my way, in the 1st bed on wheels..With the 2014 soil blends..
she filling in a lot more and its only day 2.5 of 12/12!!!
It's definitely gonna be out of control and fun to watch..
-Romulan Hz is _beasting_.. Had to lst she was gettin taller than the sours..
-Not that the sour dees aren't pumping out new growth too..

Surprised I was able to even the canopy with the SDs getting such a massive head start!
Our Sativa pheno stretches right across the bed its funny..
Thats sour diesels on the left.
rom hz and la choc on the right.
Purp dies front centre and sour cream middle back 
Cant wait to see some buds chillin' fuuhhhhhh

Other than that..
Workin on a third bed today - Whaaa

Excited,
DT


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I fear for our sanity but mostly i can't wait to reunite!
> I've been abstaining from toking for days now too, and surprisingly as hell, I actually feel mostly good. I know right? Don't hate me, now..
> I aint got a choice.. looking at jars of herbs and not hittin em up is torture but
> 
> ...


I fear for my sanity to bruh....no joke...the struggle is realer than real.
Tahoe...huge waste of time, effort and resources. Don't even care anymore.
Tomatoes...everyday i'm harvesting.
 
The luminaire is almost done...it's been a challenge with this open concept design and soberness. I will pm you a preview.
The amendments have arrived along with some coco and a new product, seaweed flour(think:fast acting), to try in conjunction with the kelp meal.

Check out those two "spotlights" reflecting off that durafoam. And i can hardly believe the intensity coming from that panel in the top right of that pic. Wow! I can't say enough how healthy the plants look (are) under that amazing white light. I can hardly wait to fire up these 3500k!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2015)

We had an airborne fungal disease in western KY this year, coupled with a wet and chillier than normal late spring/early summer which equals zero tomatoes pulled so far. Last year I couldn't give them away I had so many heirloom varieties kicking.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

I've only got 2 out of my garden so far and one went to my niece who helped me set up the beds 

Next year will be earlier finishing varieties I grabbed a bunch of beefsteaks from the farmers market for $1 each but they aren't finishing. One is definitely not a beef steak variety Looks like an Italian sauce tomato. All the tomatos look like little pumpkins and it's barely started to flower at all.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I fear for my sanity to bruh....no joke...the struggle is realer than real.
> Tahoe...huge waste of time, effort and resources. Don't even care anymore.
> Tomatoes...everyday i'm harvesting.
> View attachment 3482258 View attachment 3482259
> ...


Are u kidding me!? You got tomatoes like THAT where you are!? Where I am many people be struggling son.. And you should be struggling more than us lol
Dang
Insane pics. U need to make up your mind and send them in to veggy magazines and end this struggle crap. Tho it is a realer than real ting for many us..
Cause ur world class grower mang
These pics at this time the proof ninja
wow!
I wanna frame em!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Are u kidding me!? You got tomatoes like THAT where you are!? Where I am many people be struggling son.. And you should be struggling more than us lol
> Dang
> Insane pics. U need to make up your mind and send them in to veggy magazines and end this struggle crap. Tho it is a realer than real ting for many us..
> Cause ur world class grower mang
> ...


Haha thanks man. I've had alot of tomatoes this year. Its been pretty hot and dry here. With big rains in between. I have heard of lots of people having trouble with tomatoes elsewhere. I have plenty of good pics to share with you. Can hardly wait.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 20, 2015)

Let me know as soon as you be 100% gtg and I will visit!

Canopies really evening out now in the flow room..pic tmrw..

As for updates..

For under the price of a zip started another bed instead, with a half dozens strains..
We got:
*A row of Kosher K
*A Row of Super Lemon X
*A Row of mysteries (x3)..
*And a row of the ones who didn't germ and root last time, so:
*2 Great White Sharks and a Northern Lights!

(One OKK rest in peace as well..
Grandmas a good gardener she gone replant cha in heaven, baby..)

-Left the middle open for kosher lst training as they will thrive and beast as per uze..
-The green chunks are aloe live pieces btw.

That's all for now, can't get into the dark room rn..
Soon enuf..
_Edit:_
Update-
-smoked some BLK4S in a *clean* 3 foot bong and not just me but my girl and I BOTH were high for a good 2-3 hours probably!
-It started with a heavy hit to the chest, then crept up in the face, where we felt bands UNDER our eyes wrapping around the face on the high cheeks..
-Then it creeped directly into our eyes for a long time
-then forehead
-then arms...
-One of the most multi staged highs I have ever had and it came from ganja..
-Powerful changing sensations yet productive and clear..Like how beautiful is that..
Now I'm completely determined to grow it again and improve pon dee las time..
I think we tapped into a cola and she's almost into 90 days curing now..

It is UNREAL
if you want a real fun challenge with an amazing upside you must get this strain
.
Take care,
of everyone everyone,

=====
Can't wait to link dawg @DonPetro !
Just keep a Don on point and posted! dontvworry, ill set a nug aside for u of this cola nug bro, wowzaaa..
We might need a night at the lake


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2015)

Herbalists,
with a lil LST and LSD and no MSG,
This bed went from...


...to...



In just a matter of days!!!

The sour diesel now, Sativa pheno, is over 37 inches wide !!! .. Thats a 3 foot girth Lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Herbalists,
> with a lil LST and LSD and no MSG,
> This bed went from...
> View attachment 3483338
> ...


Dang...people gonna be asking what brand lights you rocking with that sleek side view shot. Nice! 
Next light done tonight.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Dang...people gonna be asking what brand lights you rocking with that sleek side view shot. Nice!
> Next light done tonight.


Tonight hey?!

Shitson!! That's huge!

As for brand, that's funny.. Remember March of 2014? all we had was a Chinese panel and a three foot tent...and that bone meal recipe..

Now our recipes evolved, the beds have wheels, our lights and grow rooms their own stamp of style, and our bud is getting love. Not to mention all of the friends n fam folk up in here..
Woooo
I can't wait to link up and catch up..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Tonight hey?!
> 
> Shitson!! That's huge!
> 
> ...


I will pm you a pic when i have it up and running. It should be a beast!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I will pm you a pic when i have it up and running. It should be a beast!


Can hardly wait dawg!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2015)

Jahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..
Rasta Farr Out Angles.. 

Check out the sun light in the corner representing a sunset and blasting dem far reds pon dee girls like a dropping sun would..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2015)

Btw, smoked a few bowls of B4 back to back last nite just to see what would happy I mean happen..
Damn.

Ate a beautiful nice supper, hit the bowls, and as the girl passed out to digest her bong rips, I jumped up and proceeded to make like four more snacks..

I don't know what got into me..
Must be the cherry bomb in her that took over in that regard..
Woke up wit chips in the bed and everything.. Never eat chips in bed lol.

**edit**
Added pic
Bed one filling up a 4x4 during her first week of flow got me like wow..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Btw, smoked a few bowls of B4 back to back last nite just to see what would happy I mean happen..
> Damn.
> 
> Ate a beautiful nice supper, hit the bowls, and as the girl passed out to digest her bong rips, I jumped up and proceeded to make like four more snacks..
> ...


Looking great man...those panels are killing it. That bed is gonna yield a pound!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looking great man...those panels are killing it. That bed is gonna yield a pound!


Buddy was like, you MUST BE HITTIN EM WITH TEA AFTER TEA, I was like, not once! Just a little aloe mist once a month!


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Buddy was like, you MUST BE HITTIN EM WITH TEA AFTER TEA, I was like, not once! Just a little aloe mist once a month!


That is an epic picture of health for water-only plants. Is that the second run in that bed with that soil or was that a new batch for this run. Sorry man...i forget this stuff usually at least once. 
Also i was gonna ask if you have all four panels covering those or just two? Its gotta be four...?


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Jahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..
> Rasta Farr Out Angles..View attachment 3484245
> 
> Check out the sun light in the corner representing a sunset and blasting dem far reds pon dee girls like a dropping sun would..
> ...


Far red, IR and UV supposed to be in that panel. And shit...all the diodes are still working so that thing has been a great investment! You wont see the IR with the naked eye so it will look like it isnt working so im glad you posted that shot. 
And i think i see only two panels to answer my previous question. Could be wrong. Need more coffee....


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Far red, IR and UV supposed to be in that panel. And shit...all the diodes are still working so that thing has been a great investment! You wont see the IR with the naked eye so it will look like it isnt working so im glad you posted that shot.
> And i think i see only two panels to answer my previous question. Could be wrong. Need more coffee....


*All diodes but two and they went during our beta run!
-Which was a shit tonne of fun, btw.. not that it isn't a privilege to be with such ladies any day of the week, solo or not, but that run was more classic than I realized..

*Anyways, got 3 panels running In a row back to back to back, and they cover the two beds that are flowering..can pretty much stay on for a full 12 with a little attention so that's good.

*The fourth is set aside for bed 3 which isn't flowering yet but as it cools and they flower it will go in as well, yes. Surprisingly tho, this vegging was all done with just either one or two lights on at a time, that's it!

*The china panel is getting used only for the first and last ten mins each day.. Like red sun ..
I dedicate the garden to the DIYs otherwise so we can see what they made of..

*So far, been really impressed..just went the summer without an air conditioner somehow.
Less lights on but 100% smooth running.

*Now with fall upon us, they are ready to do their best work yet..
Uninhibited by temps and well broken in..can't wait to see what they can do.



DonPetro said:


> That is an epic picture of health for water-only plants. Is that the second run in that bed with that soil or was that a new batch for this run. Sorry man...i forget this stuff usually at least once.
> Also i was gonna ask if you have all four panels covering those or just two? Its gotta be four...?


*Big complement, Dp..
Respect for your teachings.

*This bed here that we see booming is the second run in the wheeled no till.. We ran 18 clones last time almost all in house strains, and this time its six from seed.

*The soil tho is from all our 2014 batches, so i recycled the Rasta the vamp and the beta .. its all in there..
And it's only getting better..

*The second bed meanwhile is the soil I really wanna smoke..
Fuck it will be nice to be able to compare same strains from 2 soils...
Can hardly wait for Halloween this year ..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2015)

The diesels on the right sure got a lotta fight..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2015)

SHOOT
looks like the Romulan Hz might be a male..
That would suck.
Only one.. Next couple days will tell.


This bed though, of four, is confirmed- all chicas..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 25, 2015)

Should change the Sugar Crisp song to..
"Can't get enough of my no till beds.."
Cause ..
Dang I love these no till beds with a vengeance ..
Just love em

That above (taller, smaller, plastic) bed has a lone Purple Diesel that is female- I'm very happy she's a girl.. No need to fill that gap now..
Now we will have a Sour Cream and an LA Chocolate to compare from two different soil blends.. Stallion Blend and Ocean Farma Blend, Can hardly wait!


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> *All diodes but two and they went during our beta run!
> -Which was a shit tonne of fun, btw.. not that it isn't a privilege to be with such ladies any day of the week, solo or not, but that run was more classic than I realized..
> 
> *Anyways, got 3 panels running In a row back to back to back, and they cover the two beds that are flowering..can pretty much stay on for a full 12 with a little attention so that's good.
> ...


I really appreciate the dedication to the panels this run. I am really looking forward to seeing if all the research and long hours put into making them will truly be worth the effort. This will determine the path of future designs and concepts. The data i would most be interested in is the ratio of watts:area:volume of soil:yield...na mean? I know genetics plays a big role so maybe it will take a few runs to get solid numbers. But this is a great start.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 26, 2015)

The effort was worth it already imo because that was the best erb da ma life mon..
I'm not kidding. Newfound respect for how potent she can be.

Never mind the fact these panels keep goin..
But if you want data I'm sure some can render.

There's a solid 3 cobs over each bed.
One bed is 6cu ft and is 2x3 area
The other is 100L and yea.. Mo data on way.

Side notes..
1) Rom haze was male.
Such a beast and corner beast at that in the big bed.
Everything gonna be alright tho. Now there are no worries.

2) Babies lookin good. Rooting into new bed.

3) made some edibles that knock you right out in the slipperiest little way.. Oh man.
My schedule is mashed up now..

@DonPetro tell me bout the lumimax!



DonPetro said:


> I really appreciate the dedication to the panels this run. I am really looking forward to seeing if all the research and long hours put into making them will truly be worth the effort. This will determine the path of future designs and concepts. The data i would most be interested in is the ratio of watts:area:volume of soil:yield...na mean? I know genetics plays a big role so maybe it will take a few runs to get solid numbers. But this is a great start.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 26, 2015)

fuck yea you guys. dudes just made seed order ill be having five new strains two are clones and three are seeds.!!!! got the orange juice and the ultra grapefruit in seed and got space queen x grapefruit as a bonus plus two more other strains and are all regular seeds. the two clones are death star and blue widow pretty excited. lol i feel like a library for genetics lol!!!!!!!!!few more weeks and ill have camera plus a couple months ill have 350w advanced led light on top, and a 400w hps verticle light setup!!!!! cant wait to show you gang!! plus my library!!!! be prepared


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 27, 2015)

Just swinging through, killing it as always don.. Keep that organic electricity rippin'


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 27, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> fuck yea you guys. dudes just made seed order ill be having five new strains two are clones and three are seeds.!!!! got the orange juice and the ultra grapefruit in seed and got space queen x grapefruit as a bonus plus two more other strains and are all regular seeds. the two clones are death star and blue widow pretty excited. lol i feel like a library for genetics lol!!!!!!!!!few more weeks and ill have camera plus a couple months ill have 350w advanced led light on top, and a 400w hps verticle light setup!!!!! cant wait to show you gang!! plus my library!!!! be prepared


Blue Widow was one of the first strains I grew years ago. It is a pretty good stain and the smell is amazing.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 27, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> fuck yea you guys. dudes just made seed order ill be having five new strains two are clones and three are seeds.!!!! got the orange juice and the ultra grapefruit in seed and got space queen x grapefruit as a bonus plus two more other strains and are all regular seeds. the two clones are death star and blue widow pretty excited. lol i feel like a library for genetics lol!!!!!!!!!few more weeks and ill have camera plus a couple months ill have 350w advanced led light on top, and a 400w hps verticle light setup!!!!! cant wait to show you gang!! plus my library!!!! be prepared


Blue widow .. I would love some royal blue hued organic blue widow to puff on. Who wants to trade a couple grams of black forr!? Lol..



Indagrow said:


> Just swinging through, killing it as always don.. Keep that organic electricity rippin' View attachment 3487404


Thanks Inda! Dp and I thrive off of solid cats like you, much respect!!
And dope pic..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 27, 2015)

Picture of our Sour Diesel in dee corner spot of our no til on wheels..this less lanky pheno is a true beast as well..
She deserves a solo..

Used de book to signify where one do start and another begin..



No tea for two months and still happy..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 28, 2015)

20 minutes after mixing organic soil for this simple no till bed, these babies went directly in it.. Thats a death sentence is it NOT!?
What the heck is his secret, ladies and gangstas?

Did the Dali Lama bless this soil ?
Did we unleash an army of nematodes?
Naaaa
We just put our castings down low and our organic cow poop from our lil farm on the bottom, and the rest got mixed like a chocolate martini ..
Tell me bout da simple way!!!

No complaints from these ladies.. Even the sickest one made a sweet recovery and is spitting out shiny sets, making thrips feel like wannabees.
Super sexy Lemons line the left

Sweet mysteries on the right..


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 28, 2015)

I hope im not bugging you, I couldnt find what you use in your soil. Im low on cash for the next month, so I was looking at a premixed batch of minerals and nutrients and get the base soil together locally IF POSSIBLE. 

I was looking at Coots premixed. Im very jealous of your grow, thank you for posting manm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 28, 2015)

DT and DP...lookin great as always fellas!

Hope you're well...


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 28, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I hope im not bugging you, I couldnt find what you use in your soil. Im low on cash for the next month, so I was looking at a premixed batch of minerals and nutrients and get the base soil together locally IF POSSIBLE.
> 
> I was looking at Coots premixed. Im very jealous of your grow, thank you for posting manm


We appreciate you dropping in, dude..

@DonPetro is there any way we can help out our fellow herbalists here on RIU?
Make a Don Certified _shippable ammendment pack_ that has all the meals and required nutes for adding to a base locally, something people could just add water withonce inoculated and thriving..
I picture a reusable, well rounded start to finish mix, and another tailored to sensitive sativas maybe..
We have a couple requests and we aren't advertising, what you think!?

Also got a request for a couple light builds, DIY LeD.. Coughee conneseur for starters is lookin to make the leap..

It's been 18 months since we launched, is it time we give the people what they want!?

Maybe my travel agent friend can use their address..
We need those CBD strains from buffalo too



st0wandgrow said:


> DT and DP...lookin great as always fellas!
> 
> Hope you're well...


Respect!
We love them no tills Stow! With these panels, what a combo..
Good to have you drop in- Hope you G as well dawg!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 28, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I will pm you a pic when i have it up and running. It should be a beast!


Teasing mufucka ..lol jk


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 29, 2015)

*Check out this guys myco fungi research at Rodale Instititues experimental 333 acre farm and then holla at ya boi

Cut your costs of myco to under 1% while diversifying the species profile, increasing disease resistance, soil structure and water relations (tell me bout da fresh glomalin, mon)*
http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/depts/NFfield_trials/0903/daviddouds.shtml

*-heres's 2 quick examples from the article :
*
1) Build your own on-farm inoculum production system

* 
"A myccorhizae factory:* The basic procedure is for the farmer to construct a simple enclosure out of landscape fabric, fill it with a mixture of compost and vermiculite, and then transplant pre-colonized _bahiagrass_ seedlings into the mixture. Over the course of the growing season the bahiagrass spreads within the enclosure and the mycorrhizal fungi spread and _reproduce along with it_. When the grass dies back in the winter, the farmer is left with a concentrated mycorrhizal inoculant that can be incorporated into his or her potting mix when starting seedlings in the greenhouse the following spring."

2) do I need to say more?
It increases da yields of potatoes 50%, peppers 34% and herbs, who knows!?
who wants to do a side by side experiment !


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 29, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Teasing mufucka ..lol jk


Sorry bro...blew out my shoulder the other day at the farm...plus my mind has been a battlefield of late...not sure if im on the winning side or not. Almost done though...


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 29, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> *Check out this guys myco fungi research at Rodale Instititues experimental 333 acre farm and then holla at ya boi
> 
> Cut your costs of myco to under 1% while diversifying the species profile, increasing disease resistance, soil structure and water relations (tell me bout da fresh glomalin, mon)*
> http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/depts/NFfield_trials/0903/daviddouds.shtml
> ...


That's a huge jump in yields...wow!


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 29, 2015)

Im going to grow that in my garden next year, awesome tip ThNk You. Hey Dons, I still never saw whats in your mix. Im sorry to bug you, Im low on funds ATM and trying to not buy anything unnueccesary. 

I was looking at coots premixed for now, your opinions truly matter.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 29, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Im going to grow that in my garden next year, awesome tip ThNk You. Hey Dons, I still never saw whats in your mix. Im sorry to bug you, Im low on funds ATM and trying to not buy anything unnueccesary.
> 
> I was looking at coots premixed for now, your opinions truly matter.


No way dude, we really appreciate the fact you stopped here..
Don't be silly.
We just ordered from our suppliers and should be able to get something wicked together for you..our mix gets cleaner leaner and meaner every few months..
If you went with us vs homie coots that'd be DonMega lol

Dp hasn't replied to some of my requests as he blew a shoulder on the farm, we're a bit behind ATM.. But we catching up now, trust!

I happen have a thread where a few top dogs chimed in on our latest build (2nd latest now)
If you search Ocean Farma Blend on RIU here you should find that.. My notes are at another place rn.. Otherwise I'd hit you up..

Dp also spoke of the Earth Blend 3.0 may want to scope that too.
Can you get coir and aeration and castings locally? And a humus based black earth

Our mix is peat, dol lime, and blood free now.. As well as bone meal.. We go a lil more naturelle, Na mean



DonPetro said:


> That's a huge jump in yields...wow!


No play! Gota do a side by side.. I sourced a bit of myco and was able to hit the third bed, Jahjah


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 29, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Im going to grow that in my garden next year, awesome tip ThNk You. Hey Dons, I still never saw whats in your mix. Im sorry to bug you, Im low on funds ATM and trying to not buy anything unnueccesary.
> 
> I was looking at coots premixed for now, your opinions truly matter.


And are you growing heirlooms, sativas, autos, hybrids, or indys? Or everything ..
In other words, want well rounded or something tailored to sativas for example..

Ad you're gonna use this mix for at least two years??


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> And are you growing heirlooms, sativas, autos, hybrids, or indys? Or everything ..
> In other words, want well rounded or something tailored to sativas for example..
> 
> 1. Im having trouble finding anything locally, I live in Illegal state but can def travel to the stores which will still save money in the end. (2 hr drive tho, 1 way)
> ...


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 30, 2015)

nova1992 said:


> Woah! Beautiful plants guys
> Im from canada too.
> Keep the updates coming, i will be watching.
> That frass is pretty awesome stuff, i will have to find myself some!
> ...


Hey Nova! Haven't seen you Ina while.. How's BC treating you?? Thinking of making a trip with my girl, maybe next few weeks, jus thought we'd say hi!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 30, 2015)

I think the most relaxing thing I've done, along with melting into a sofa on deem, was eat a organic brownie that had at least ten strains in it..
Nothing quite like it..
That cocobis oil hits you instantly.. Something to do with how its processed immediately by the liver
Especially if using a recipe anything like stow's.
***
-Anyways, can you get leaf mold right now, most likely not but just gotta ask I would like to see the earth blend employed..
(Kinda will determine the recipes direction)
...if not, no prob, just means you need:

1) aeration,
2) a nice well rinsed fluffy-pithy *coir*, free of large chunks/salt/shell pieces etc
3) *castings*, the more local the more insane you gotta try adding even just a bit,of your own, is not to be underestimated..and cheap to start and easy to maintain.
We did 100 day Sativas in one gallons water only, and smart pots no less, they finished glossy, some of them, very unreal.
and
4) a bit of *dirt*. The blacker, more humusy, less peaty, the better..

This is our way and some of the secrets to our style working with itself..
That's base.
its cheap to order a coir brick that expands into lots of gallons btw.
(Dp knows the link on that in Canada .. Stow has to know the cuts for USA .)

**What we should do is compile a list of suppliers in north america ideally world wide since riu is so international, that bump certified base ingredients, not to mention worm farmers world wide, cause real living wigglers add immense value in their exudates and tunnels they form, anyone reading teaming with microbes knows that..**

But yea going with 100L / 25gal batches makes it easy. Add one bag this one bag that etc.
Then you have a no till bed in a giant tub and its high power and low maintenance ..
Divisible as you please..

You could mix it in a way that you plant right in it..tho of course I recc a smooth mellow always amigo

@DonPetro here's your beast bean.. This top is 30 inches off centre and way on the other corner of the bed..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 31, 2015)

Petro's beautiful diy panels from his first build and our latest soil recipe together, at work:
-Might have to lst one last time.
-Few thin purple stripes on couple stems in our new bed here, and other than that its pure green while the older stallion bed remains immaculately green..perhaps dialled in.
-Bushing out, the girls continue to grow lots in early flower..
-did an AACT as well, just 7 litres between the beds. . Responsive day.
-Almost regret the long 14/10 (Sativa sour diesel is stretchin) but should do 
-Yes, mon, The flowers have begun

Have an upful day herbalists..

Ps. Here's the last pic from last week or so


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 31, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3490080
> 
> Petro's beautiful diy panels from his first build and our latest soil recipe together, at work:
> -Might have to lst one last time.
> ...


That bed is amazing! Can hardly wait to see it full of colas. 
I just gotta hook up the COBs and plug it in...stay tuned.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 31, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That bed is amazing! Can hardly wait to see it full of colas.
> I just gotta hook up the COBs and plug it in...stay tuned.




You and me both, dawg.
Love how even with a broken hand I can rotate this puppy anytime with relative ease, though.. I get a kick out of it every time.. 45 gallons, flipped just like that. Hope that with your shoulder you can still garden!

Take care herbalists
Burn clean


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 31, 2015)

2 often I literally stick my head right _in_ the canopy and see what it looks like from _inside_ the bed..

Couple that with a Borneal profiled strain and you have a chance to see the garden from this view every time you close your eyes..it's surreal


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 31, 2015)

Your "container/pot" is wooden, or is there more to it? Do you like it?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 31, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Your "container/pot" is wooden, or is there more to it? Do you like it?


Big time.
It's wood mostly but smart fabric too. 

The spaced slits are breathable felt that air prune the roots 
and cause some extra growth and provide a bit more aeration.

Also, the slits are wide enuf for fingers to get into, meaning the user can check the beds texture and moisture levels anywhere around the whole bed at two different levels. Intimate watering, plants just love it.

It should last for a couple years at least then I will replace it with a lighter, thinner walled version. Maybe 1x6 cedar..fence boards. With slits. Extra 15 gallons so its 240 L.. Whipped this up for free basically on a rainy day and the removable, reusable bottom thats water proof is awesome. It allowed me to stand the bed up easily, get in a tight space, and clicked back together with no screws.


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 31, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3490559
> 
> You and me both, dawg.
> Love how even with a broken hand I can rotate this puppy anytime with relative ease, though.. I get a kick out of it every time.. 45 gallons, flipped just like that. Hope that with your shoulder you can still garden!
> ...


I'd take two blown shoulders for some mental clarity...shit got me twisted up. My shoulder is nothing compared to a broken hand though...you tough dawg.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I'd take two blown shoulders for some mental clarity...shit got me twisted up. My shoulder is nothing compared to a broken hand though...you tough dawg.


I'm only tough til I got my cute nurse around, lol

But yo Petro you're a soldier man, don't forget who you are-
Fuckin Legend and founder of the Dons
And more..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I'm only tough til I got my cute nurse around, lol
> 
> But yo Petro you're a soldier man, don't forget who you are-
> Fuckin Legend and founder of the Dons
> And more..


I only have one weakness really...besides being too nice of a guy.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I only have one weakness really...besides being too nice of a guy.


Buffer them weakness, brotha, and race your strengths!!

You're a mutant ..of a man ..like this double headed chocolope..
DNA in your blood says to win by any mean//
and keep puttin a good spin on deeOrganic scene\\

Check that stem out, or stems I should say.. Thick and natural, just the way I like my girl!!



Some gorgeous-ass flowers with thick curly hairs (in the small plastic bed) begin to bloom too, yeaaah..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 2, 2015)

A thick Sour Dies with blonde hair on _knees_..
Didnt complain, nor charge _fees_,
Just reacted well to her _L.S.Tease_..
.

Thin, spidery hairs denote this playette's stylo..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Buffer them weakness, brotha, and race your strengths!!
> 
> You're a mutant ..of a man ..like this double headed chocolope..
> DNA in your blood says to win by any mean//
> ...


I've heard good things about Chocolope. What is in the plastic no-till?


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> A thick Sour Dies with blonde hair on _knees_..
> Didnt complain, nor charge _fees_,
> Just reacted well to her _L.S.Tease_..
> .View attachment 3491799
> ...


Soon to be a beast...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 8, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I've heard good things about Chocolope. What is in the plastic no-till?


In the plastic no till.. And in each bed for that matter..
Cause the line up is de same mon,
Just the wood bed had two extra beans fall in and your beasts have appeared..

So,
Other than the naturally double headed mutation bearing:
1. LA Con x Choc, there be a
2. PurpleDiesel, &
3. Sour Cream (G13/sour dies)

So call it a one time classic, all organic, specially diesel-dedicated,
one time run with a side of white chocolate, bruh. Excited yet? Lol.

The Dons' 2014 Stallion blend has these three strains to compete head to head against .. 
The beds opponent: the 2015 Ocean Farma's blend.





What a side by side.




DonPetro said:


> Soon to be a beast...


You're soon to be a beast..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 8, 2015)

Check out my new belt, hombres..

Calcium belt, that is..

 
Witness a lil History, my son... First spike from a Don.
Has the world gone mad?

Naa, we just forgot our eggshells..lol


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2015)

Both sour diesels are three headed beasts ready for their ro drenching tomorrow..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2015)

1st day under a COB for this cute mystery seed with a Sativa influence.
The bed gets ready for a top dress and tea meanwhile..but first, some rice.. Soo gooood


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 10, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3496945
> 1st day under a COB for this cute mystery seed with a Sativa influence.
> The bed gets ready for a top dress and tea meanwhile..but first, some rice.. Soo gooood


Do you normally add rice just on top like that???


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3496941
> Both sour diesels are three headed beasts ready for their ro drenching tomorrow..


Wow what a jungle. Looking good!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 10, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Do you normally add rice just on top like that???
> 
> Wow what a jungle. Looking good!



Well, no.

But yes. Normally do it when mellowing but I'm about to top dress and I like experimenting with against the grain stuff...

As for the jungle, thanks! Still make mistakes every go, but its a rise up- cant wait for the next run.. Four beasts mained for 8 in the bed.. Forget the middle plants they get dwarfed lol


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 10, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Well, no.
> 
> But yes. Normally do it when mellowing but I'm about to top dress and I like experimenting with against the grain stuff...
> 
> As for the jungle, thanks! Still make mistakes every go, but its a rise up- cant wait for the next run.. Four beasts mained for 8 in the bed.. Forget the middle plants they get dwarfed lol


Yea i was thinking 4 plants might be more ideal.
Oh and hurry yo ass!
Lol


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 11, 2015)

DonTesla I am enjoying the grow. Do you think the rice will make it a more fungal dominate soil? Seems pretty cool. I enjoy experimenting as much as possible.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 12, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea i was thinking 4 plants might be more ideal.
> Oh and hurry yo ass!
> Lol


Is that an invite? Lets go camp out..

A fire for the ages.. On envies .. rum soaked.

Might need babysitter lol

****


drekoushranada said:


> DonTesla I am enjoying the grow. Do you think the rice will make it a more fungal dominate soil? Seems pretty cool. I enjoy experimenting as much as possible.


Thats dope bro..right on.
Yea, It's growing a short, thick dense mycelium. Floured rice will grow, beautiful thick fluffy 'lium tho..
I think both are good. I think untouched or unturned layers of this Ina bed would do a grower real justice..
With only a cup of rice I don't think it will make it fungal Dom per se
Just think of how many bacteria multiply during a tea..billions
Fungus doesn't multiply fast like bacteria, they grow, in length.. Single cell wide..as strands stack up to 500 layers we see them ..
fungal layers are good they can connect to each other eventually act as channels for many mini bene's, not to mention extend the roots reach for water etc in that nice bacterially alive soil..my thoughts anyway, hombre..
Pce,
Tesla


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 12, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Is that an invite? Lets go camp out..
> 
> A fire for the ages.. On envies .. rum soaked.
> 
> ...


Hell yea i been waiting patiently but i could really use a visit ASAP!!!! Emergency like.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Hell yea i been waiting patiently but i could really use a visit ASAP!!!! Emergency like.


Don't get me started...lol.
But I feel you, i feel you, dawg.

 
Dense mycelium feeding off the rice top dress continues to live in the corners..

Next..
 
A crystally stem and leaves coated to the tip house these young nuggets full of white hairs..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Don't get me started...lol.
> But I feel you, i feel you, dawg.
> 
> View attachment 3499943
> ...


Ok right on.
Is that the SD? Those 4k panels be bringing out the frost early. Whatever it is it looks great. A picture of great health.


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 14, 2015)

@DonTesla 

did you cook the rice before topdress??


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Ok right on.
> Is that the SD? Those 4k panels be bringing out the frost early. Whatever it is it looks great. A picture of great health.


That's the SD SD homie.
Sativa Dom sour d..
She's EVERYEHERE IN THA BED MON
ima do four indicas per bed from now on, and ONE SATIVA.
Hahaha



ShLUbY said:


> @DonTesla
> 
> did you cook the rice before topdress??


No I did not ..
If I did, it would have got eaten!

Do my brethren cook deir rice before topdressing!?


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> That's the SD SD homie.
> Sativa Dom sour d..
> She's EVERYEHERE IN THA BED MON
> ima do four indicas per bed from now on, and ONE SATIVA.
> ...


Ha, I seem to always have leftover rice from meals laying around! The reason why i asked is b/c when growing your own mushroom spawn with grains, usually the grain is hydrated fully before inoculation. but i suppose it would get slowly hydrated during waterings. Anywho, awesome stuff! you can use other stuff like wheat berries and what not, any grain would most likely work!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 15, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> Ha, I seem to always have leftover rice from meals laying around! The reason why i asked is b/c when growing your own mushroom spawn with grains, usually the grain is hydrated fully before inoculation. but i suppose it would get slowly hydrated during waterings. Anywho, awesome stuff! you can use other stuff like wheat berries and what not, any grain would most likely work!


Interesting stuff, and that's true hey!
I want to start micro green sprouts now, and give them a shot.
But I like a little layer or two of mycelium in there before the final topdress.
Seems like the right way to go-infact-
The SLXs are thriving since..

Speaking of thriving, this double headed LAChoc is going ham like a mutant might..


This is just the middle of one main.. The other main is a beast too..
It's got some curly leaves but continues to thrive..
She even has a step up on her sisters


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 15, 2015)

i can never decide if that curl is due to too much airflow at the canopy, or if it is a N sensitivity. I've pointed my fans to create convection current cells in the room now instead of oscillating patterns. I'm liking it so far. Seriously, love the grain idea as a topdress. I will, for certain, be doing that.

just curious, but what do you use for final topdress when you plant in? I too will be doing cover crops of microgreens and other things too. I think need to add some worms to the soil in a couple weeks as well.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 15, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i can never decide if that curl is due to too much airflow at the canopy, or if it is a N sensitivity. I've pointed my fans to create convection current cells in the room now instead of oscillating patterns. I'm liking it so far. Seriously, love the grain idea as a topdress. I will, for certain, be doing that.
> 
> just curious, but what do you use for final topdress when you plant in? I too will be doing cover crops of microgreens and other things too. I think need to add some worms to the soil in a couple weeks as well.


I guess that bed is under an inline and fan that used to be tilted more downwards.
Now its cooling so less direct cooling is needed..

Yah,
The grain sure loves the darkness (thrives overnight) but I find its helpful nonetheless.

For final topdress, been doing mulch, bark, live mulch, shredded this, soupy that, then de rock, but now I've gone back to plain old organic soil.

I try not topdress with anything poopy or ammendmenty now.
Just lean on our soil and water.. then innoculate with weak, plain, basic ewc tea as needed.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm gonna start rocking the same strains in each bed.
No more differences in a single no till.

Big beds.. main for 64.
Small beds, 32.

4 plant max per bed from next bed on.
One Sativa max per bed now as well.

Developing the no till theory,
DT


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting stuff, and that's true hey!
> I want to start micro green sprouts now, and give them a shot.
> But I like a little layer or two of mycelium in there before the final topdress.
> Seems like the right way to go-infact-
> ...


Looks like some N claw going on there g. Maybe ease back on the waterings somewhat if possible.


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I'm gonna start rocking the same strains in each bed.
> No more differences in a single no till.
> 
> Big beds.. main for 64.
> ...


less is totally more man for sure. the more space you give them the more they give you! I'm gonna be doing quadrants of 4; 15 or 20 gal containers per 600 watt using the oversized hoods i have. they really spread the light.

the grain most certainly loves the darkness, as that's how you let the mycelium grow when growing your own spawn! 

I read something about white oak bark as mulch... i know where lots of white oak trees are. i could take a little bit of bark off of a bunch of trees. I'll be mushroom hunting around them this week so i'll probably fill a bag with some. I will do as you suggest and lean on the soil, and just apply compost as topdress, and compost tea water in. I'm so stoked... and it's just my first container. i'm gonna try a few different mixes before i go full scale with one in particular. Seeing everyone's success is inspiring.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 16, 2015)

More roots = more fruits!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like some N claw going on there g. Maybe ease back on the waterings somewhat if possible.


Interesting. Thnx ..

This satiSour diesel, is starting to get busy..check it ouuut. Overexposed edit of one of her many tops.

It's an hour past bedtime, had to catch up.
Plants are on a slightly alternating sched so they are more flexible it seems.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2015)

These plants like to play with their 4000k panels all day.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2015)

This (other) LA Con cross Chocolope gets ready for bed. She sleeps naked, of course.. But with her sisters.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 17, 2015)

Lookin sexy DT. Hey, is that reflective material on your walls the foam board from home stores?

Chompin at the bit to plant in the first mix i just finished... only 4 more weeks *sigh*... I need to get some more mixes going though...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> Lookin sexy DT. Hey, is that reflective material on your walls the foam board from home stores?
> 
> Chompin at the bit to plant in the first mix i just finished... only 4 more weeks *sigh*... I need to get some more mixes going though...


You bet! Homedepot all day.
Easy to cut and light and reflective..Careful though, its not light proof.
Bummmmmbleclottttttt...
We have it covered with 5mil black poly tho, so its all good.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3501662
> 
> View attachment 3501667


Is that from provision or is that the other SD pheno?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Is that from provision or is that the other SD pheno?


Thats the CaliConnection bredgren.
The provision is not a part of the not till project..

Here is a macro of your SourD bagbean tho... 



<The 4000k DIY panels really help intense frost prevail prior to the hair-color change..my favorite>


 

<And with cooler temps on deck, this supplemental lighting can help the room get up to temp a lil quicker come morning time, so we can sit back, lean on the panels, and enjoy the show..>


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thats the CaliConnection bredgren.
> The provision is not a part of the not till project..
> 
> Here is a macro of your SourD bagbean tho...
> ...


I see...
Boy that SD gonna be frosty as fuck by the looks of it. Any smell at all to note?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2015)

A second, corner t5 reflects off the durofoam door to add a bit of light for the outside of the no till ..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I see...
> Boy that SD gonna be frosty as fuck by the looks of it. Any smell at all to note?


Well, it smells awesome.. Like, sweet unique organic sour diesel.. It's very soothing and calming.. Might have some lavender to it..

The LA choc is so sticky you could seal letters with it..

Seems the Purple Diesel is taking off in the plastic till..
Seems to be the strain for that bed.

The sativas meànwhile thrive in the wood bed..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 19, 2015)

Goodday herbalists,
hmm,
Intense crust like layer of mycelium and rice-(mould?)has me wondering if this is very good or very bad..

To topdress and leave alone or to scrape and re top dress ...
What do you cats think?

Here's a pic under warm spectrum..
Some recycled leaves litter the scene a bit..

And another pic of a plant under cool light, seemingly thriving since its topping..shiny green stacking and 0 pests.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 19, 2015)

One successful topping in the books for this organic GWS under a 4000k panel..


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3503507
> One successful topping in the books for this organic GWS under a 4000k panel..


I would probably break up that rice top-dress and scratch it lightly into the top-soil and away from the base of any plants. Then top-dress with a light fluffy blend of high humus material and water it in well.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 20, 2015)

I was thinking the same, about breaking that up and keeping it away from the base.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I was thinking the same, about breaking that up and keeping it away from the base.


So was breaking the rice crust up and almost every decent sized piece had one of these little beasts in it..

Made two mounds of rice mycelium crust away from the plants in an open part of the notill..and top dressed with fluffy, humus based black (amended) soil.

You can actually see a bunch of food in the belly..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2015)

I am so high and can't stop staring at this macro shot ..
I Imagine this as one of several six foot tall blowup art pieces on canvas as you enter the smoke room...
Where all the magic starts..


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 20, 2015)

That's just so fuckin badass man. Beautiful living soil bro!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 20, 2015)

That is some nice looking soil...i need to build a new batch. Really need some greensand though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

Killing it as usual brothers


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That is some nice looking soil...i need to build a new batch. Really need some greensand though.


I got chu dawg.
Yaboy Licensed.
Now I buy new tires.

Struggles real but we..
Making it happen.

Here's some bio char action to hold u down homie..
Activation time!!
Rarrrrrrghh!!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I got chu dawg.
> Yaboy Licensed.
> Now I buy new tires.
> 
> ...


Strugglin just to struggle these days.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Strugglin just to struggle these days.


You need your own radio channel or some shit dawg.
Too classic..

Is that the nicest picture of bio char in your life??
Check your texts or whatever they're called too bro! Oi!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Strugglin just to struggle these days.


Yeah bro unfortunately thats what most all people do these days. At least you got the dank in your corner


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 22, 2015)

DT, what are you charging your char with? I was thinking about charging it with the EWC and alfalfa, but not sure if the alfalfa is gonna be too hot to charge with. How long do you typically charge your char for? I need to get a batch going cause I have a bunch of soil to mix in the next few days. also, how much of your aeration mix is the char? I am thinking about doing 1 part char to 3 parts recycled glass pumice...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> DT, what are you charging your char with? I was thinking about charging it with the EWC and alfalfa, but not sure if the alfalfa is gonna be too hot to charge with. How long do you typically charge your char for? I need to get a batch going cause I have a bunch of soil to mix in the next few days. also, how much of your aeration mix is the char? I am thinking about doing 1 part char to 3 parts recycled glass pumice...


Ayoo, ShLuby..

Per gallon or 4 L of bio char I am adding 1:
-tsp alfafa
-tsp BSM
Bubble 24 hours.. 
Then add 1:
-tsp Ewc
-TBSP urine

Then I'm using 1 gal or 4L of bio char to about 25Gal/100L of soil or about 4-5 % of total volume 

(I may try up to 10% of TotVol if this goes well..rumour has it that's a good number)

As per the aeration aspects ratio, its about 1:5 bio char to aeration..

Let us know how your charging goes g!


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 22, 2015)

ty so much DT. will be charging soon!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Ayoo, ShLuby..
> 
> Per gallon or 4 L of bio char I am adding 1:
> -tsp alfafa
> ...


Only 1tsp of ewc?! Is that a typo.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Only 1tsp of ewc?! Is that a typo.


Haven't added yet. U thinking like half cup aren't you..

*************************************************************

The rice crust broken up, getting ready for a piling, topdressing and watering..


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 22, 2015)

yeah i thought 1tsp was pretty lite as well. i was gonna do 1/2cup or so.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Haven't added yet. U thinking like half cup aren't you..
> 
> *************************************************************
> View attachment 3505835
> The rice crust broken up, getting ready for a piling, topdressing and watering..


Yea 1/2 cup would do it.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> yeah i thought 1tsp was pretty lite as well. i was gonna do 1/2cup or so.


Well, alright!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 22, 2015)

Well you want to charge that shit with nutrients AND microbeasties. It would seem any basic recipe would do but I would worry that 1 tsp would not quite be enough and using more would ensure a good herd to start with. After bubbling you may want to let it settle for a few minutes for the colonization to really take hold. I should make a batch too. Here is a great read on the topic. 
http://www.ithaka-journal.net/wege-zu-terra-preta-aktivierung-von-biokohle?lang=en


DonTesla said:


> Well, alright!!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 22, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Well, alright!!!


couldn't hurt, right?!?


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 23, 2015)

@DonTesla i saw a pic on IG of some ECSD and it looked like a dead ringer for our cut. I can hardly wait til she starts swelling up in your no-till bed. We need to get that SD crossed into something to preserve those genetics.


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 24, 2015)

how big of chunks of char did you use DT?


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm going to do up a batch of bio-char for my new soil mix. I think thisnext batch will out-perform my previous batches but only time will tell. Its along time until tomato season.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 25, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla i saw a pic on IG of some ECSD and it looked like a dead ringer for our cut. I can hardly wait til she starts swelling up in your no-till bed. We need to get that SD crossed into something to preserve those genetics.


I concur,
Wise Petro.
This 1st gen (DP) SD bagbean here is getting frosty _quick.
(The skinnier leafed one..)
_
The other bagseed SD be getting chunky.
As is the Purple D..more so in the plastic no till..
That one was Topped just once yet 8-10 'tops' emerged!!
*************************************************************

 

Night time for these flowering babies from the 2014 soils' wooden no till..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 25, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> how big of chunks of char did you use DT?


Big medium, and small, amigo..
Hammering these chunks was...
Yeah.
Bit nasty.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (Sep 25, 2015)

Everything is looking great @DonTesla !!! Looking frosty even in the green light. Need a lights on pic now.


DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3507796


Could really use that greensand man!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Everything is looking great @DonTesla !!! Looking frosty even in the green light. Need a lights on pic now.
> 
> Could really use that greensand man!


Very frosty!
definitely ecxiting when you know youve made it far enough that you could harvest and get insanely ripped off some clean organic.
I know there's a long way to go but that frost!
We seem to get to this point very fast or is it just me and these panels you built?

Btw, had some issues with mites ..
.. so .. Culled quarantined and "focused" the girls a bit, got some organic soap, and wiped problem leaves.
Beyond the point of spraying now so its all intaimate.

Added some rice crust and watered her in good with the new 2gal watering can with super tiny holes..
Added 3 gal of our soil on top of that and made a mound with a hole-pit..
Now I'm inoculating the corners where the mound does not cover..
After inoculating I will spread the mound out so the tea can really get absorbed vs starting to evaporate..

Last few days, they got fair bit fatter and frostier and bugs have subsided..

*************************************************************

@DonPetro yea bro, i could really use a visit its just been one thing after another bro, can't wait to repent and catch up! You have no idea .. Miss you tonnes.

*************************************************************
 
Meanwhile, this lil handle from the worm-farm is now on the grow room, and is literally screwed in every night with a power drill to seal the door shut super tight during lights out. 

-One shorter screw holds her in the same place on the magnetic door 
-and the other catches wooden door frame and clamps her shut.

Just a lil secret from the Dons Camp..helps finish the girls.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Very frosty!
> definitely ecxiting when you know youve made it far enough that you could harvest and get insanely ripped off some clean organic.
> I know there's a long way to go but that frost!
> We seem to get to this point very fast or is it just me and these panels you built?
> ...


What is your humidity like? More likely than not however its likely excess nitrogen that is also contributing/causing your bug issue as well as the clawing on the more sensitive plants as mentioned earlier.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> What is your humidity like? More likely than not however its likely excess nitrogen that is also contributing/causing your bug issue as well as the clawing on the more sensitive plants as mentioned earlier.


I'd say..
It dips below 40 when ready for water and it hovers around 45-55 when satiated.
But yea it did hover up to 60s for a week or two as it was pretty humid out.

The sativas are starting to thrive all around.. Even the sour creams.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2015)

Organic Sour Cream in the plastic no till towers to the outside edge..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2015)

SourD pumping out serious frost from seed like there ain't no tomorrow..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2015)

Purple Diesel, Lower outside main, plastic no till, 99% ro water only!
Note the healthy sheen dis beauty has!


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 27, 2015)

hell to the yeah. that sour cream.... holy sativa! looks great as always DT


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2015)

SourD - one more time for Dp et al..satiPheno and one of her like 205 skinny branches!
The ten headed other SourD is much beefier..but not as loaded yet, go figure mon!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3509511
> SourD - one more time for Dp et al..satiPheno and one of her like 205 skinny branches!
> The ten headed other SourD is much beefier..but not as loaded yet, go figure mon!


They look awesome


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> hell to the yeah. that sour cream.... holy sativa! looks great as always DT


Thanks !

Yea took one sour D down it was lanky and spacey I started regretting them, now that one there has got me revived again! The happier the garden the happier I am and that girl is happy now..

Here's the other SourD from seed .. Less Sativa pheno and her tops which are filling in nicely under the 2- 4000k's


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 28, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yea took one sour D down it was lanky and spacey I started regretting them, now that one there has got me revived again! The happier the garden the happier I am and that girl is happy now..
> 
> Here's the other SourD from seed .. Less Sativa pheno and her tops which are filling in nicely under the 2- 4000k'sView attachment 3509516


Looks like a jungle after a snow storm! Looking great @DonTesla !


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey DT, what did you do with the water that you charged your biochar with? did you water it in to anything or dump it?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 1, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> Hey DT, what did you do with the water that you charged your biochar with? did you water it in to anything or dump it?


2 weeks is minimum charge time so I still got it!
What about you??
*************************************************************
@DonPetro By the way its the Prairie Medical Harvest Cup this wknd..
I can get us sponsored to be judges but the comp starts tomorrow at 330 pm..
I know a bunch of ppl going who're hitting the mineral springs up too..
I can scoop you and take you to SK and we get hotels ..
Let me know if I can free yourself up!
Otherwise I might just go for the last day..


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 1, 2015)

oh shit.... i didnt know that... how did i miss that part??? HA i already drained and used the water like a microbe tea and watered it into the veg plants. do you think i should re-char-ge it?  i still havent mixed in the char


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 2, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> oh shit.... i didnt know that... how did i miss that part??? HA i already drained and used the water like a microbe tea and watered it into the veg plants. do you think i should re-char-ge it?  i still havent mixed in the char


Haha, you otta read all of Dp's articles to the end, amigo..
very good intel up in there..
butyea! should be alright to jus charge it again a little longer ..
Mines been soaking for long time I just adding castings today..


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 2, 2015)

ok, gonna resoak in the the kelp meal. i may even grab some organic fish bone meal... oh i suppose i could use the fish hydrolysate i have too with the alfalfa. Damnit, here i thought i had something accomplished! thanks man. i'll be sure to check out DP's article


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 2, 2015)

I think if you have a well-amended soil mix with a healthy population of micro-life then you could do a shorter charge time as the char will get colonized being in the soil mix itself.


ShLUbY said:


> ok, gonna resoak in the the kelp meal. i may even grab some organic fish bone meal... oh i suppose i could use the fish hydrolysate i have too with the alfalfa. Damnit, here i thought i had something accomplished! thanks man. i'll be sure to check out DP's article





DonTesla said:


> Haha, you otta read all of Dp's articles to the end, amigo..
> very good intel up in there..
> butyea! should be alright to jus charge it again a little longer ..
> Mines been soaking for long time I just adding castings today..


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 2, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I think if you have a well-amended soil mix with a healthy population of micro-life then you could do a shorter charge time as the char will get colonized being in the soil mix itself.


i'll throw it in again, wtf why not! not like i need it today...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2015)

This organic diesel cross is frumpy with frost, and she's under a giant Sativa leaf this branch!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

looking good DonT


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2015)

Some organic LA Con Chocolate gets ready for sweet dreams..
In the background, a connected top fattens up and prepares herself for nap time..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> looking good DonT


Thanks V!
What do you think of a no till bed with moisture wicks!?

Here's another view of thè LA Con Chocolope .. From the wood bed.
Going on day 4 of no water and they are fattening up nicely..
The drought ends tonight and the new Ro system gets put in..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 3, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3513164
> This organic diesel cross is frumpy with frost, and she's under a giant Sativa leaf this branch!





DonTesla said:


> Thanks V!
> What do you think of a no till bed with moisture wicks!?
> 
> Here's another view of thè LA Con Chocolope .. From the wood bed.View attachment 3513455
> ...


Teasing us with these lights out pics...need some lights on pics. 
And greensand...asap!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks V!
> What do you think of a no till bed with moisture wicks!?
> 
> Here's another view of thè LA Con Chocolope .. From the wood bed.View attachment 3513455
> ...


I think that would work well. Take a look at soma style beds. I like em


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Teasing us with these lights out pics...need some lights on pics.
> And greensand...asap!!!


Those lights are so bright I get headaches from photos-hoots with them!
I need a welders mask almost..

The green light shots are awesome for certain things, change your attitude!!
Haha jk


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think that would work well. Take a look at soma style beds. I like em


Been reading about them!!
Interesting concept to have a layer of air with snorkels embedded.

However, I'm thinking of adding a full layer of rabbit-caged mycelium that can continue to exist once established.. So the soil added on the top doesnt collapse all the hard work put into it.. As well as a network of moisture wicks that keep the corners from drying put..

Once innoculated this type of bed will have a very hard time killing its microbial populations..

If a drought is needed or warranted, I will simply let the wicks dry out..

Maybe y'all can help me come up with a Name for this type of wheeled no till bed..
It seems like it should have a name...


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 4, 2015)

for the moisture wicks... Capillary Hydro Bed??

what do you mean by "rabbit caged" mycelium? keeping a food stock separate for the fungus to colonize in more permanently? and then it can find it's way through the bed as it wishes?

i've been thinking about trying to set up a passive hydro bed... it makes sense to me... acting like a natural water table.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> for the moisture wicks... Capillary Hydro Bed??
> 
> what do you mean by "rabbit caged" mycelium? keeping a food stock separate for the fungus to colonize in more permanently? and then it can find it's way through the bed as it wishes?
> 
> i've been thinking about trying to set up a passive hydro bed... it makes sense to me... acting like a natural water table.


Check out Dankswag here on RIU. He does a passive hydro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> for the moisture wicks... Capillary Hydro Bed??
> 
> what do you mean by "rabbit caged" mycelium? keeping a food stock separate for the fungus to colonize in more permanently? and then it can find it's way through the bed as it wishes?
> 
> i've been thinking about trying to set up a passive hydro bed... it makes sense to me... acting like a natural water table.


From 1 of his posts:

Not sure if you have checked out my PHOG links in my signature? My cloth pots sit on top of silca rocks (hygro-mite) that reside in shallow storage containers filled with water. For I use passive hydroponincs to water and provide oxygen to the roots that grow through the cloth pots into the water reservoir.

This provides a self watering system to work with the soil that is already prepared for the season to provide all needed nutrients. It is very important in not to let the soil go dry and that it remains moist and temp does not get to cold or hot to ensure soil web life stays active. There is no issue with root rot for the system I use there is plenty of air trapped in water in the porous silica rock holes not to mention roots in cloth pots get plenty of air cause of the cloth allowing breathing. In addition the entire bottom of the cloth pot becomes a wicking agent that allows water to be drawn up from the reservoir into the pots keeping the soil moist at all times.

Another benefit is the reservoir allows more time to indulge in other activities for the mundane watering is practically eliminated expect for filling reservoir and the best part since it is passive not active meaning no pump running on power to fail. So watering happens as long as there is water in reservoir. 

DankSwag


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> From 1 of his posts:
> 
> Not sure if you have checked out my PHOG links in my signature? My cloth pots sit on top of silca rocks (hygro-mite) that reside in shallow storage containers filled with water. For I use passive hydroponincs to water and provide oxygen to the roots that grow through the cloth pots into the water reservoir.
> 
> ...


thanks for reminding me of who did that. i read it within the first 100 pages of the ROLS thread and it's stuck with me ever since. i will check out the links for sure! i'm trying out the blumats first before i try PH.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> for the moisture wicks... Capillary Hydro Bed??
> 
> what do you mean by "rabbit caged" mycelium? keeping a food stock separate for the fungus to colonize in more permanently? and then it can find it's way through the bed as it wishes?
> 
> i've been thinking about trying to set up a passive hydro bed... it makes sense to me... acting like a natural water table.


Shit, I meant chicken wire not rabbit caged .. Haha.
Lay a support ceiling in almost.. Halfway thru the bed like a cross section layer dividing top and bottom..for the microbes and more so fungi.. Just 5-10% of total depth
I picture chunks of activated bio char surrounded by white fluffy mycelium..already thriving on a food source right..
Chicken wire on that.. a permeable fabric then another thick thriving layer of living soil..

In essence the goal being keeping this middle layer mycelium from collapsing,
Roots, microbes, mycelium and myco could co-mingle in a massive zone that connects corner to corner..

Or perhaps it would be better to have the very top dedicated to this zone, almost a dark dome over the middle of the topsoil where mycelium can flourish in darkness un disturbed..

I don't know why I feel so compelled to experiment like this, but .. 
Anyways, Yea passive water the way to go I think
Moisture solutions seem like a no brainer if interested in no till beds..
Guess my beds would have wings if they could, though, ideally.. Hahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2015)

Also thinking about harvesting a bouquet of branches in ice water..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Also thinking about harvesting a bouquet of branches in ice water..


Just for fun? What experimenting? I think that layer you want would be naturally closer to the top though in nature that layer is dynamic isn't it....


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just for fun? What experimenting? I think that layer you want would be naturally closer to the top though in nature that layer is dynamic isn't it....


yes definitely. fungal hyphae like to be at the top because that is where the decomp is going on that they are feeding on in nature. though they can absolutely have an endo/ecto relationship with the right species of fungus and plant at the same time i'm sure. the thing you have to figure out DT... as i'm sure you know, fungi can consume food sources very quickly and very thoroughly. i guess i'm just not sure what kind of fungi you're trying to inoculate into this grow bed!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

I dropped these links over in outdo section but would recommend a read. 

I utilize alot of same myself here in viet

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/
http://hawaiihealingtree.org


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 4, 2015)

@DonTesla i wonder how plants would react entering and growing through a "fungal layer"? Would the swings in pH have adverse affects?


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 4, 2015)

honestly from my mushroom picking experience... fungus that i seek often have a relationship with living trees/plants, so IMO there wouldn't be much of a ph difference in the fungal layer and the soil, but again, i think it depends on your species and food source for the fungi... and what your goal for the fungus is. sorry didn't mean to just butt in like that, i'm just a mushroom guy lol. i love hunting and eating wild ones!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2015)

Forgot to mention, got another thread in the outdoor section, very early stages, but have a look please. Feeding with fish hydroslate, coconut water, fresh aloe, uncoventionalfarmer recipes, & em. Soil is a local mix of peat based organic and a mix of local humus (with a kick like my supercharged coconut oil hummus that I fkn eat )

https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-se-asia.884140/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> honestly from my mushroom picking experience... fungus that i seek often have a relationship with living trees/plants, so IMO there wouldn't be much of a ph difference in the fungal layer and the soil, but again, i think it depends on your species and food source for the fungi... and what your goal for the fungus is. sorry didn't mean to just butt in like that, i'm just a mushroom guy lol. i love hunting and eating wild ones!


I agree, and obviously YOU have been paying attention eh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> honestly from my mushroom picking experience... fungus that i seek often have a relationship with living trees/plants, so IMO there wouldn't be much of a ph difference in the fungal layer and the soil, but again, i think it depends on your species and food source for the fungi... and what your goal for the fungus is. sorry didn't mean to just butt in like that, i'm just a mushroom guy lol. i love hunting and eating wild ones!


fungus/fungi/living soil/plants/EVERYTHING in a sense is connected. balance is the key


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla i wonder how plants would react entering and growing through a "fungal layer"? Would the swings in pH have adverse affects?


I hear you.. i was picturing 4 cylinder shaped soil zones in the corners that house the tap roots from top to bottom, maybe smart pot fabric.. Na mean... So its like a reverse spike of fungi, for the roots to tap into as they _please_..

I should research fungi more, draw this out in a lil sketch, and seriously consider a tinted dome on top instead. Or maybe say fuck it and just start growing micro greens.. I'm a bit jealous of the dude who sells his organic micro greens to fancy restaurants..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciate the sounding board and inputs tho, seriously.

Our cleaner, slaughterhouse free, blood free, badass soil recipe at work in a hundred litre no till...
@DonPetro lights on.. One cfl hahahaha


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I hear you.. i was picturing 4 cylinder shaped soil zones in the corners that house the tap roots from top to bottom, maybe smart pot fabric.. Na mean... So its like a reverse spike of fungi, for the roots to tap into as they _please_..
> 
> I should research fungi more, draw this out in a lil sketch, and seriously consider a tinted dome on top instead. Or maybe say fuck it and just start growing micro greens.. I'm a bit jealous of the dude who sells his organic micro greens to fancy restaurants..


my next no till mixes will have micro greens. I'm also going transforming the quarantine room i cleaned up right now for a few cuts i received from someone, into a garden for myself this winter. I'm thinking about putting a 4x3 garden bed in there where i will grow all my lettuce, spinach, kale, chard, and other stuff so i dont have to buy the crap from the store this winter. been so nice not having to buy greens and i don't want to go back to doing it!

as for the fungus... you gotta understand that mycelium can go for miles and miles. IE: Black morel mycelium, as i understand it, is the largest living organism on the planet. imagine acres upon acres upon acres of forest that has morel mycelium woven all through the soil going from tree root to tree root, endlessly in all directions, and boom; forest fire. the trees that perish in the fire will also lead to the death of the mycelium of that tree. next season is the most bountiful morel harvest you ever saw in your life. mushrooms spread hundreds of thousands of spores per mushroom to be carried by the wind to a new habitat and start the cycle over. I'm sure you know of this already though DT, you strike me as a knowledgeable guy.

i have a hard time imagining that the fungus is going to stay in any container that it can grow hyphae through, unless you have a good food stock in those containers for it. and if there is any food source in that no till bed for it, it's going to consume it. maybe that will be taking away from your bacteria food stock.... IDK to tell you the truth. I need to research these endo/ecto strains that the grow companies are selling us and see wtf it is they are feeding on in our mixes... i mean honestly, and they do this all the time, they could be selling us a gimmick... you know? 



VTMi'kmaq said:


> I agree, and obviously YOU have been paying attention eh?


I have been paying attention! shrooms are my thing. i have been harvesting wild shrooms for about 5 years now and it never gets old! the mosquitos get annoying though... lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

may as well admit to you guys i had incurred a serious head injury during my service to this asshat mass of land called merika! So i am CONSTANTLY coming back to old threads to remind myself of things i HAVE forgotten. Could you imagine reading a thread throughout (75 pages at last count in this thread) then realizing about a month later youve forgotten ALMOST 95 % of what you wanted to retain? I have to "start over" sometimes so ya gotta be able to understand/appreciate how much i love cannabis, my wife laughs at me, says it's the taurus in me that REFUSES to give in, i say it's the better half of me(first nations lennox island mi'kmaq) and knowing that giving in is like quitting to me, i can't handle quitting anything at this stage of my life. So i wanna thankyou guys for keeping this thread thriving!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

I got a bale of sunshine mix #4 leftover, any thoughts on what i could use it for?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> may as well admit to you guys i had incurred a serious head injury during my service to this asshat mass of land called merika! So i am CONSTANTLY coming back to old threads to remind myself of things i HAVE forgotten. Could you imagine reading a thread throughout (75 pages at last count in this thread) then realizing about a month later youve forgotten ALMOST 95 % of what you wanted to retain? I have to "start over" sometimes so ya gotta be able to understand/appreciate how much i love cannabis, my wife laughs at me, says it's the taurus in me that REFUSES to give in, i say it's the better half of me(first nations lennox island mi'kmaq) and knowing that giving in is like quitting to me, i can't handle quitting anything at this stage of my life. So i wanna thankyou guys for keeping this thread thriving!


 Thats some great words right there. 


VTMi'kmaq said:


> I got a bale of sunshine mix #4 leftover, any thoughts on what i could use it for?


 Make a living soil! Throw in some composted cow manure, worm castings and aeration material. Add your amendments and let her mellow for three weeks. Grow some indoor veggies!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2015)

Unedited Passion at its finest, VT..
We all appreciate each others passion for herbs..
Here's an unedited shot as a cheers to that, right off de tablet, mon..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2015)

Outsîde, leaves change colour and fall..
inside, this Organic LA Choco macro shot captures the colour change from white to orange pistils..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

geeeeez don........what can i say...........what a wonderful lady right there.......shoot with a stable like that why worry?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Unedited Passion at its finest, VT..
> We all appreciate each others passion for herbs..
> Here's an unedited shot as a cheers to that, right off de tablet, mon..View attachment 3514813


Looking killer as always, DT!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just for fun? What experimenting? I think that layer you want would be naturally closer to the top though in nature that layer is dynamic isn't it....


I try stumble upon things that might improve our outcomes, that's all..

I've noticed intense colour changes with colder air temps and water temps leading up to harvest..

Since the plants stay alive for 3 days and continue metabolizing if kept above 45% humidity then I figured you could have em like a bouquet of roses, and increase the coldness of the water progressively as you reach that 72 hour mark..

Maybe get some crazy blues and purples to pop..

I will try this with my next plant I think.

Good inputs on the mycelium tho...love the thread mon

That said,
I wonder what the preferred food source is for myco fungi, other than roots..


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 5, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> That said,
> I wonder what the preferred food source is for myco fungi, other than roots..


i'm gonna try and find some stuff out... basically the plant provides sugars to the mycelium in exchange for the phosphorus and other things that fungi are so good are making available. plants struggle with phosphorus uptake, or so i learned from my botany class. but i wonder what else those mycos they sell us would be interested in...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2015)

Activated bio char chunk soup.. Mmm


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

in your personal experiance guy could you link me a tried and true air pump and stones....need to replace my petsmart pump.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> in your personal experiance guy could you link me a tried and true air pump and stones....need to replace my petsmart pump.


I've been rocking Walmart pumps and its time to upgrade as they get weak once over 7litres imo.... Dp had a unit eyed up from somewhere. @DonPetro do we/I remember where that is.. 

*************************************************************

Here's some LA ConChocolate getting frostier by the day..
This one here is From our 2014 recipe bed.. Topped once.


 

Spoke to one of the sponsored and well-respected judges from the cup (prairie medical harvest cup in sk) and they said we could have won not only the Sativa category but the indica as well- I kid you not.. we must enter next year no matter what.. i have samples of all the entries .. A couple were pretty loud and decent competition but most were crazy weak compared to our super tasty, insanely frosty, all natural organic!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

I use adjustable aquarium pumps with dual outputs and these big 3" x 2" flat stones. Seem to work well. Chinese made cheap as, but they are very quiet and they do the do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

shit man that LA CONCHOCOLATE is a beauty eh!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

ok , i was thinking along the lines of two ports going out of the pump, and flat stones will def be an upgrade.....my 4 inch long triangular stones ended up breaking apart after about 15-20 tea batches not kool imho. 

Lmao that conchocolate has cannabis sunscreen EVERYWHERE!


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 6, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3515529
> Activated bio char chunk soup.. Mmm


still got my soup goin too DT! used alfalfa and fish hydrolysate this time. gonna add the worm castings this weekend i'm thinkin.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ...my 4 inch long triangular stones ended up breaking apart after about 15-20 tea batches not kool imho!


My giant cylinder shaped stone only spat bubbles out of the top third.. Weak!!

*************************************************************



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Lmao that conchocolate has cannabis sunscreen EVERYWHERE!


She be going ham, now! 
Fortunately, she's very photogenic..

*************************************************************



ShLUbY said:


> still got my soup goin too DT! used alfalfa and fish hydrolysate this time. gonna add the worm castings this weekend i'm thinkin.


Gonna be some deadly bio char ShLuby- nice work!

*************************************************************



Vnsmkr said:


> shit man that LA CONCHOCOLATE is a beauty eh!


No doubt! favorite time of the cycle ...She smells beautiful too! Kinda like nose-piercing, eye-widening jet fuel with citrusy-lemon undertones!!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 6, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I've been rocking Walmart pumps and its time to upgrade as they get weak once over 7litres imo.... Dp had a unit eyed up from somewhere. @DonPetro do we/I remember where that is..
> 
> *************************************************************
> 
> ...


The swell is on! Looking great! How's the SD?
I had a pump eyed up on ebay but am yet to pull the trigger. Just been rocking the cheapo from Wallys. I will try to get a link up.
See if this works.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111466228020&alt=web


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> shit man that LA CONCHOCOLATE is a beauty eh!


Right lovely, mon..

And now, purple deez, as y'all can sees..
Also a beaut..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Right lovely, mon..
> View attachment 3516049
> And now, purple deez, as y'all can sees..
> Also a beaut..


Beautiful. Give me a couple months and I should have some beauties to match yours


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Right lovely, mon..
> View attachment 3516049
> And now, purple deez, as y'all can sees..
> Also a beaut..


this almost looks like it's in natural sunlight. Great photo DT


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 7, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> this almost looks like it's in natural sunlight. Great photo DT


Must be the LED...haha.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm gonna have to start collecting petioles for the vaporizer .. Fuuuuuhhck.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 8, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3516951
> I'm gonna have to start collecting petioles for the vaporizer .. Fuuuuuhhck.
> 
> View attachment 3516969


Shit son...lookin good. Check your bloody inbox already.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> this almost looks like it's in natural sunlight. Great photo DT


Thanks G- DP's 4000k panny's _are_ as bright as the sun, maybe brighter!



DonPetro said:


> Must be the LED...haha.


You know it, DunjPetro..
Shit, I forgot to tell you, experimenting with heights a bit..
LA CHoc head at 10 inches.. Wood bed, Directly under a cob.._Bursting_ with pistil clusters, seems to be metabolizing well, staying below 25*C, fattening fast..and very often , and this is from a node below the top node!

La Con, At 12 inches and top node, just as frosty if not more, almost as fat,
Bit higher cal ratio.
A real afghani-like structure you could appreciate.

 
LaDonChoca loving life at a foot away from the DunjPetros 4000k panel..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2015)

Purpłe Diesel from CaliConn is very frosty and a good reactor to the LsT too.. Many nuggets shooting up off tiny thin branches and getting heavy now, especially off the one that was topped once and lst'd .. Keep them branches down low, they will impress you greatly. Here's a real small one not toppling yet..

LA Con however, will react well to mainlining.

A bed of each is what I'm thinking..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 9, 2015)

I like this baby claw.

Yo @DonPetro shit son, got deewindows smashed been one thing after another bro.
Going crazy a bit..
how'd you install your Ro system?
Gotta turn water off somehow?

Also, do you got the rasta lion picture with flames .. Trying to sell it!
Need to fundraise..


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey DT, could you post me a link to your biochar guide, or i guess just let me know if i need to do anything special before i mix it in with my soil? I was just gonna let the gravitational water run off of it in a grow container and then take it right up to be used in a 20gal mix.

I put the boogie brew and BSM in with it today, was gonna let it bubble for another 24-48 hrs. should i go longer?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 9, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> Hey DT, could you post me a link to your biochar guide, or i guess just let me know if i need to do anything special before i mix it in with my soil? I was just gonna let the gravitational water run off of it in a grow container and then take it right up to be used in a 20gal mix.
> 
> I put the boogie brew and BSM in with it today, was gonna let it bubble for another 24-48 hrs. should i go longer?


http://www.ithaka-journal.net/wege-zu-terra-preta-aktivierung-von-biokohle?lang=en


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 9, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Appreciate the sounding board and inputs tho, seriously.
> View attachment 3514804
> Our cleaner, slaughterhouse free, blood free, badass soil recipe at work in a hundred litre no till...
> @DonPetro lights on.. One cfl hahahaha


Shit son look at some of those colas....dang...i missed this pic somehow.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 9, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> http://www.ithaka-journal.net/wege-zu-terra-preta-aktivierung-von-biokohle?lang=en


thanks DP


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 9, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> thanks DP


I hope that was the right link.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2015)

@DonTesla i see you lurking...got any diesel shots? Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla i see you lurking...got any diesel shots? Lol


 Purple D shoots leaning like they sippin..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3518927 Purple D shoots leaning like they sippin..


Very nice...i should have been more specific though...i meant the SD. LOL


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 11, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Very nice...i should have been more specific though...i meant the SD. LOL


Haha you mean sour cream? I'm dislexixic...

Here's a SD then, dawgy.. I kid I kid.

 

Filtered rendition for de art wall.

 

I embrace both the dark and light, unlike you Dp,. Haha jk. U like darkness too, don't lie.. U regulator.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Haha you mean sour cream? I'm dislexixic...
> 
> Here's a SD then, dawgy.. I kid I kid.View attachment 3519313
> 
> ...


You're only kidding yourself.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2015)

1st Chocolate tester from the DIY LED gets ready for tomorrow's beta deployment..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3520319
> 1st Chocolate tester from the DIY LED gets ready for tomorrow's beta deployment..


That is a seriously scrumptious bitch


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3520319
> 1st Chocolate tester from the DIY LED gets ready for tomorrow's beta deployment..


Wow what i would do for some of that organic goodness!


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 13, 2015)

yeah that chocolate looks delish. look at those bright orange hairs! reminds me of this Mango I used to grow. As always, great lookin' stuff DT.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> That is a seriously scrumptious bitch


Hahah, she tastes scrumptious, too, you were right V!

*************************************************************



DonPetro said:


> Wow what i would do for some of that organic goodness!


Would you be happy with 5% of me crop?
For being my good bredgren..

*************************************************************

I know someone, btw, that has a grandfathered license for supplying 150 plants or so. Empty building, good permit, fully legal, plenty clones but no flower lights. 

I can get a sit down with them to talk action plan.
Any thoughts please inbox me..
Can you imagine being part of a Semi-big LED organic grow here in Canada? For legal medicinal purposes??? Aaahhhhh.. What a great job.
Would you move for it and wanna work or just wanna build the lights one time n exchange for honourarium (pursey as long its valid) or something..

I finance.
Up 2upimp.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> yeah that chocolate looks delish. look at those bright orange hairs! reminds me of this Mango I used to grow. As always, great lookin' stuff DT.


Respect, ShLuby - SH&iiiiiiiiiiiT eh, bit hairy but very tasty and sugary too, how was the Mango you used to rock? This ones bit fruity and fuelly .. Best part tho, day two of tester cure and it was real smooth. Not too long of a cure needed nor grow but with a Sativa type high. Have to say, pretty impressed with this La choc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Hahah, she tastes scrumptious, too, you were right V!
> 
> *************************************************************
> 
> ...


Still too early for me to have anything to look at unless you like green patios . But getting busy, training for mainlining, transfers, and popping another 20 in the AM. Got a 4x8 Gorilla Lite tent on the way and will pump it up with some LED's in a few months. Plan to use it to veg before I toss them outside


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 14, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Respect, ShLuby - SH&iiiiiiiiiiiT eh, bit hairy but very tasty and sugary too, how was the Mango you used to rock? This ones bit fruity and fuelly .. Best part tho, day two of tester cure and it was real smooth. Not too long of a cure needed nor grow but with a Sativa type high. Have to say, pretty impressed with this La choc


i've never tasted another strain that tasted like the Mango I had. every time, my sister in law would say "this is the best herb i've ever tasted." when we'd burn a joint. don't even know how to describe the flavor 'cause it's been too long, just really unique fruit flavor but not like all the stuff flying around today. it had a great structure, big buds that looked high in density but were not. never had anything like it again. i had given it to a friend who was supposed to hang on to it, and he had another strain that looked very similar in veg.... and well you know how the story ends, he didn't label them and thought he cloned it, but didn't and by the time i found out it was too late. i woulda had him take a flowering cut of that shit! even the good ones manage to get away from us. my brother gave it to someone, but i haven't been able to reach out to the guy to see if he still has it. if he did i think i would cry lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i've never tasted another strain that tasted like the Mango I had. every time, my sister in law would say "this is the best herb i've ever tasted." when we'd burn a joint. don't even know how to describe the flavor 'cause it's been too long, just really unique fruit flavor but not like all the stuff flying around today. it had a great structure, big buds that looked high in density but were not. never had anything like it again. i had given it to a friend who was supposed to hang on to it, and he had another strain that looked very similar in veg.... and well you know how the story ends, he didn't label them and thought he cloned it, but didn't and by the time i found out it was too late. i woulda had him take a flowering cut of that shit! even the good ones manage to get away from us. my brother gave it to someone, but i haven't been able to reach out to the guy to see if he still has it. if he did i think i would cry lol


I feel your pain. What else can you feel when they slip away.. I have to re find / cross / stabilize the gravy again if theres gonna be seeds of it.. oh the borneal..I miss it. Those rare ones can leave eternal stings it seems..

 

 
Untopped chocolate grew like this!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2015)

Hollow stemmed to the max..


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I feel your pain. What else can you feel when they slip away.. I have to re find / cross / stabilize the gravy again if theres gonna be seeds of it.. oh the borneal..I miss it. Those rare ones can leave eternal stings it seems..
> 
> View attachment 3521966
> 
> ...





DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3522024
> Hollow stemmed to the max..
> View attachment 3522025


Hi i was wondering what kind of nutes you use...it must be some harsh chemical nutes im sure to get buds like that. And what about lighting? Must be 10k worth of hps which is by far superior to anything else so i've heard.


----------



## goalie (Oct 18, 2015)

yum yum yum, good to meet u homie


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2015)

..organic roots near the surface in wheeled no till. 

This specimen is vamonos but her roots will leave a massive network behind where bene's can find refuge, retire in peace, or perhaps, raise a family.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3524300 ..organic roots near the surface in wheeled no till.
> 
> This specimen is vamonos but her roots will leave a massive network behind where bene's can find refuge, retire in peace, or perhaps, raise a family.


Nice shot!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 20, 2015)

Water-only her entire life except for one litre of worm tea, this frosty LA Choco main is foxtailing, filling in and turning purple-tipped.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Water-only her entire life except for one litre of worm tea, this frosty LA Choco main is foxtailing, filling in and turning purple-tipped.View attachment 3524748
> 
> View attachment 3524763


Lookin good...check your inbox much?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Water-only her entire life except for one litre of worm tea, this frosty LA Choco main is foxtailing, filling in and turning purple-tipped.View attachment 3524748
> 
> View attachment 3524763


Dude!!!! She is a serious fkn beauty. Nice plants that mix is producing.

Must be all that miracle grow and bottles you use eh


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude!!!! She is a serious fkn beauty. Nice plants that mix is producing.
> 
> Must be all that miracle grow and bottles you use eh


That and those shitty lights. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Lookin good...check your inbox much?


Dude, I don't even have a vehicle now! I'm so mad I punched my fridge out today! It's dented up bro.
Frustrating times.. But exciting too I guess..

Dont worry ima getting them both back.
Posting a pic a day has helped de nerves..
Create amongst the chaos..
My mantra..



Vnsmkr said:


> Dude!!!! She is a serious fkn beauty. Nice plants that mix is producing.
> 
> Must be all that miracle grow and bottles you use eh


Haha!
yep, Another water only top for the Don Clan as the 2014 Stallion Blend gets better with age..and produces another magazine quality, or perhaps cover material, bud-cause Shit! This IS one serious beauty!! Thanks for noticing V! Much love from de dons..
It's only getting better as now planning is becoming my biggest focus vs experimenting..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Telesperan (Oct 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3525651


sweeeeet!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dude, I don't even have a vehicle now! I'm so mad I punched my fridge out today! It's dented up bro.
> Frustrating times.. But exciting too I guess..
> 
> Dont worry ima getting them both back.
> ...


Shit son...i aint even gonna say it. 
Those flowers look pretty dense. 
Must be fuckin nice! Lol 
Thats my mantra these days...hahaha but thats gonna change soon. Hahaha


----------



## littlejacob (Oct 24, 2015)

Bonjour
Cobs + organik!...winning team!
Very nice plant...very healty and dense!
I start solid organics nutes...I did try liquid with very good results (B.A.C nutrients! )
I start bloom in a week!
But I am pretty new to it...so I ordered bat guano bloom and wormcasting.+ molasses...and I will add flourworm guano (1-47-32) in week 3 bloom!
Anyone got advices for me?
Have a nice day!


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Ayoo, ShLuby..
> 
> Per gallon or 4 L of bio char I am adding 1:
> -tsp alfafa
> ...


boy am i catching some hell from MistaRasta for this method lol. 

did you mix your soil for the char yet? i got 2 20 gals sitting, hoping to plant them in 3.5 weeks or so.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 24, 2015)

goalie said:


> yum yum yum, good to meet u homie


Yeah you too homie, a dope pleasure.
Here's to quality-


*************************************************************


Telesperan said:


> sweeeeet!


Smells sweet too! Like chocolate covered cherries or something, I swear..

*************************************************************



DonPetro said:


> Shit son...i aint even gonna say it.
> Those flowers look pretty dense.
> Must be fuckin nice! Lol
> Thats my mantra these days...hahaha but thats gonna change soon. Hahaha


I definitely put the light project in the right hands..
That was almost no tea under one litre, no top dress no co2 tank no moisture wicks just plain Ro water and irregular lighting.
That there taller top was the closest at about 12" average for the final month. From 2nd node down actually.
Blew a wheel, Raised the bed on an extra dolly, and yea long story short: voila.
69 gram that single cluster, pre cure!

*************************************************************


littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Cobs + organik!...winning team!
> Very nice plant...very healty and dense!
> I start solid organics nutes...I did try liquid with very good results (B.A.C nutrients! )
> ...


Go easy and go ham, same time, side by side!
And share and tell! Welcome to the Don's Den, too, btw..

 
Purple Diesel from the Ocen Farma blend bed, meaning no nasty blood or bone meals
No zeo
No horse manure.
Subbed organic cow manny from our farm link.

If the LA Choca is any indication, this 2015 mix is something else..
Like smoking tish


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 24, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> boy am i catching some hell from MistaRasta for this method lol.
> 
> did you mix your soil for the char yet? i got 2 20 gals sitting, hoping to plant them in 3.5 weeks or so.


What did de good rasta say? eye and I skipped the urine actually and used a half cup of castings, instead of a tsp, and soaked for 2 weeks total, aerated about half the time, more so once inoculated.. I got the 1st batch of char half-embedded into a couple beds ready for beta testing.
Lets pool any knowledge or learnings here so we can all further simplify this mystery charge..

Respect
DT


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What did de good rasta say? eye and I skipped the urine actually and used a half cup of castings, instead of a tsp, and soaked for 2 weeks total, aerated about half the time, more so once inoculated.. I got the 1st batch of char half-embedded into a couple beds ready for beta testing.
> Lets pool any knowledge or learnings here so we can all further simplify this mystery charge..
> 
> Respect
> ...


Shit i need me some of that! Wow!


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> What did de good rasta say? eye and I skipped the urine actually and used a half cup of castings, instead of a tsp, and soaked for 2 weeks total, aerated about half the time, more so once inoculated.. I got the 1st batch of char half-embedded into a couple beds ready for beta testing.
> Lets pool any knowledge or learnings here so we can all further simplify this mystery charge..
> 
> Respect
> ...


basically saying that bubbling is worthless or "unorthodox" as he put it... which i suppose it could be... but if people brew alfalfa for N2 in their tea, why would it not form ionic bonds with the carbon surfaces?

another slam was i did not "activate" my biochar. which means having your own fire, burning the wood until it is almost used up, and extinguishing it thus "trapping all of its carbon".... well the last time i checked the carbon was trapped when the fkin tree grew itself, as that's what trees are made of primarily. so when you burn wood the products are CO2 and H20. the C in CO2 comes from the release of Carbon. so he is making no sense to me at all with this. but i'm the idiot i guess lol.

but according to him "it's people like you(me he was referring to) that fuck up and blame it on organics." lol.

it's all in the last 2 pages of the 8cuft super soil recipe thread in the organic section.

i agree, i want to solve the char mystery. i have seen NO reference to "activating" the char in a fire fashion. the words "charge" and "activate" were used very interchangingly in most all the studies that I read.

Edit: and yes, the compost char activation method is probably the best, but by no means do i think bubbling was unorthodox. i guess we shall see....


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 24, 2015)

https://pubs.ext.vt.edu/442/442-311/442-311_pdf.pdf

this link mentions that activated carbon is not used in agriculture and is an expensive process to perform.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe they(we?) should call it bio-activate because i think they are two different processes when it comes to bio-char and activated carbon. 


ShLUbY said:


> basically saying that bubbling is worthless or "unorthodox" as he put it... which i suppose it could be... but if people brew alfalfa for N2 in their tea, why would it not form ionic bonds with the carbon surfaces?
> 
> another slam was i did not "activate" my biochar. which means having your own fire, burning the wood until it is almost used up, and extinguishing it thus "trapping all of its carbon".... well the last time i checked the carbon was trapped when the fkin tree grew itself, as that's what trees are made of primarily. so when you burn wood the products are CO2 and H20. the C in CO2 comes from the release of Carbon. so he is making no sense to me at all with this. but i'm the idiot i guess lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 25, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Maybe they(we?) should call it bio-activate because i think they are two different processes when it comes to bio-char and activated carbon.


you are precisely right DP. biochar and activated carbon are two totally different things, which mistarasta did get correct. however, we wouldn't even have the resources, know how, or technologies to make our own activated carbon, nor would we want to use it for agricultural purposes as it's used as a purification processes. EDIT: carbon does not become activated by an open burning fire. unachievable.

biochar is for gardening. the terms "activate" and "charge", referring to the addition of plant macro/micro nutrients (mainly nitrogen) and microbes, were used interchangingly in all the comparison studies that i have pulled up so far.

so we should refer to it as "charging" the biochar, and not involve the word "activate" when referring to agricultural purposes of carbon sources as to not confuse people in the difference of the two technologies.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> basically saying that bubbling is worthless or "unorthodox" as he put it... which i suppose it could be... but if people brew alfalfa for N2 in their tea, why would it not form ionic bonds with the carbon surfaces?
> 
> another slam was i did not "activate" my biochar. which means having your own fire, burning the wood until it is almost used up, and extinguishing it thus "trapping all of its carbon".... well the last time i checked the carbon was trapped when the fkin tree grew itself, as that's what trees are made of primarily. so when you burn wood the products are CO2 and H20. the C in CO2 comes from the release of Carbon. so he is making no sense to me at all with this. but i'm the idiot i guess lol.
> 
> ...


Interesting ..
The way I saw it,
If Oxidizing the coal is one of the key elements..
But so is saturating and so is loading it with nutrients,
Not to mention inoculating.. 
I figured a brotha oughta soak it, add nutrients, let it evaporate (oxidize) and re-soak (saturate)..
Then I inoculated (ewc with a bubbler) but left chunks sticking out of tea, so they weren't totally submerged.
I wonder if that accomplished the checklist as I imagined..
Maybe one could just place it in some soil in a tub for two weeks and inoculate soil?


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting ..
> The way I saw it,
> If Oxidizing the coal is one of the key elements..
> But so is saturating and so is loading it with nutrients,
> ...


from the article i read, and many other sources, putting the biochar in compost pile rich with nitrogen is the best way to "charge" it. you get the macro/micro cation nutrients (most importantly N), and the microbes all in one shot. 

i would be guessing, but if you saturate it, strain it, and let it run off to field capacity (let gravity remove any excess water and once that is done you have reached *field capacity*), then it's ready to be added to the compost for charging. i would think it will oxidize in the compost. i'll be trying this method next time.

the method you used DT, by no means seems unorthodox, and in the end, we shall see if it has positive, negative, or no effect on the bed. but i'm not making any judgments until i put at least 3 cycles through the container. i expect to see it get better with age. that is my hypothesis.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting ..
> The way I saw it,
> If Oxidizing the coal is one of the key elements..
> But so is saturating and so is loading it with nutrients,
> ...





ShLUbY said:


> from the article i read, and many other sources, putting the biochar in compost pile rich with nitrogen is the best way to "charge" it. you get the macro/micro cation nutrients (most importantly N), and the microbes all in one shot.
> 
> i would be guessing, but if you saturate it, strain it, and let it run off to field capacity (let gravity remove any excess water and once that is done you have reached *field capacity*), then it's ready to be added to the compost for charging. i would think it will oxidize in the compost. i'll be trying this method next time.
> 
> the method you used DT, by no means seems unorthodox, and in the end, we shall see if it has positive, negative, or no effect on the bed. but i'm not making any judgments until i put at least 3 cycles through the container. i expect to see it get better with age. that is my hypothesis.


What i did was fill a container 3/4 of the way with my smashed bits of charcoal. I then added a handful of composted cattle manure, a handful of compost made from kitchen and yard waste and a handful of garden soil. Then i watered it all down with rain water to fill the container. I think i will let it sit for a few days maybe then strain it and bubble in ewc/bsm along with some alfalfa. I need to get this batch of soil going. Im already a week behind. I have a ton of new tomato seeds i need to test for germination and i figure i will keep a few of the strong ones going over winter.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 25, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> What i did was fill a container 3/4 of the way with my smashed bits of charcoal. I then added a handful of composted cattle manure, a handful of compost made from kitchen and yard waste and a handful of garden soil. Then i watered it all down with rain water to fill the container. I think i will let it sit for a few days maybe then strain it and bubble in ewc/bsm along with some alfalfa. I need to get this batch of soil going. Im already a week behind. I have a ton of new tomato seeds i need to test for germination and i figure i will keep a few of the strong ones going over winter.


oh i forgot to mention, the smaller you mash up the char, the more effective it is, as you are producing more surface area for CEC to take place. the next batch i will have no hunks the size 3/4". gonna try for less than 1/2" and more towards the 1/4" in. size.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2015)

This looker is a Purple Dies bean from Cali Conn in one of our cleanest mixes yet, under our 4000k panels, or panel, I should say.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3529022
> This looker is a Purple Dies bean from Cali Conn in one of our cleanest mixes yet, under our 4000k panels, or panel, I should say.View attachment 3529039


Have you had a chance to sample her yet? I could use an update on the SourD.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2015)

File drop. Enjoy the 1''s you don't have access to already


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3529022
> This looker is a Purple Dies bean from Cali Conn in one of our cleanest mixes yet, under our 4000k panels, or panel, I should say.View attachment 3529039


dayum look at the pinks and purples in that untrimmed flower...

makin it look easy DT


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 28, 2015)

@DonTesla how are things?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 3, 2015)

Where in the world is @DonTesla ???


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 15, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dear Journal,
> the _Original DP blend_,
> _Rasta blend_ (blood and bone meal free)
> and _Vamp blends_ (w/ zeo)
> ...


have youtweaked this recipie out yet cause I'm about to use it but I'm going to use neptunes harvest new fish grow and bloom nute every two weeks for an added kick.im talking about the ocean farms blend.


----------



## littlejacob (Nov 15, 2015)

Bonjour
This looks like a great recipe!
I will have to check if all ingredients are available in EU...!
Thanks for sharing!
Have a great day ★


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Where in the world is @DonTesla ???


you guys are quiet over here @DonPetro @DonTesla


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 15, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> you guys are quiet over here @DonPetro @DonTesla


Ya man i have no idea where the f @DonTesla is. Stay tuned though man...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

cool things are rolling on here.


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Nov 15, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> oh i forgot to mention, the smaller you mash up the char, the more effective it is, as you are producing more surface area for CEC to take place. the next batch i will have no hunks the size 3/4". gonna try for less than 1/2" and more towards the 1/4" in. size.


I have a bag of crushed. I've been looking for a good recipie if anyone has one. Sort thinking I could just super charge the charcoal and use that as a stand alone amendment??
Is this too small of particle?


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 15, 2015)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> I have a bag of crushed. I've been looking for a good recipie if anyone has one. Sort thinking I could just super charge the charcoal and use that as a stand alone amendment??
> Is this too small of particle?
> View attachment 3543772


looks good. dontesla and I both bubbled our char in nutrient tea for a couple weeks and added the microbial ingredients in the last 48hours (or i did that anyway). use anything that has a + charge for nutrients and lots of it. i used alfalfa and fish hydrolysate. in retrospect i should have used more stuff. my no tills with the biochar mix and non char are ready to be planted, just dont have the situation figured out yet lol. oh yeah drain the char and let it dry and get some air to it...

just use the char as 5% of your mix....


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Nov 16, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> looks good. dontesla and I both bubbled our char in nutrient tea for a couple weeks and added the microbial ingredients in the last 48hours (or i did that anyway). use anything that has a + charge for nutrients and lots of it. i used alfalfa and fish hydrolysate. in retrospect i should have used more stuff. my no tills with the biochar mix and non char are ready to be planted, just dont have the situation figured out yet lol. oh yeah drain the char and let it dry and get some air to it...
> 
> just use the char as 5% of your mix....


I think it would be great to add to my bokashi fermenter. Or even soak it in the leechate. I'll play with it and post my findings.


----------



## littlejacob (Nov 16, 2015)

Bonjour
I do like to try oxy compost tea...is there a thread on it...or how to diy the machine!
Cause I saw it at 120 $ for 8gl...it is a bit expensive I guess...
Have a great day ★


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> cool things are rolling on here. View attachment 3543699View attachment 3543700 View attachment 3543701 View attachment 3543703 View attachment 3543706


++++ REP simply for the catnip plant!


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 16, 2015)

When I activate biochar etc I ferment alfalfa for a bit and then add biochar and let soak for roughly 5 days and then add straight to soil. Have not tested any other ways but has worked for me


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 16, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> When I activate biochar etc I ferment alfalfa for a bit and then add biochar and let soak for roughly 5 days and then add straight to soil. Have not tested any other ways but has worked for me


Have you done any side by sides to see how effective it is?


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Have you done any side by sides to see how effective it is?


No I have not but it's similar to @greasemonkeymann he may shed a lil more insight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ++++ REP simply for the catnip plant!


Few more herbs for ya


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Few more herbs for ya
> View attachment 3544375 View attachment 3544376 View attachment 3544377 View attachment 3544379


Looking good!


----------



## littlejacob (Nov 17, 2015)

Bonjour
@Vnsmkr could you name the herbs...I think I saw some similar in my garden (S/E France) is it possible!?
Is it to eat or for your plant?
CU


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

They are all for addition to dishes, soups, salads. Try this link
http://vietworldkitchen.typepad.com/blog/vietnamese-herb-primer.html

But yes they happen to have some properties which keep the fucking bad bugs away, strong terpenes, bitterness, etc


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 17, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> No I have not but it's similar to @greasemonkeymann he may shed a lil more insight


nah, not done a side by side, I use it more for the added aeration and microbial "housing" also it's helpful to control ph as well.
At this point, since the last soil mix was just about perfect, i'm not planning on ever changing anything.
But all I do really is add compost every third run, and that's it, haven't made any new soil in a long time.
just re-mix.
biochar is some good shit, but I don't know if it's something that you'd see a visual difference on though..
BUT, that being said, i'd do a side by side test for a bagged soil vs my soil...
I haven't but, that is something you'd see a visual difference in, for sure.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 17, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nah, not done a side by side, I use it more for the added aeration and microbial "housing" also it's helpful to control ph as well.
> At this point, since the last soil mix was just about perfect, i'm not planning on ever changing anything.
> But all I do really is add compost every third run, and that's it, haven't made any new soil in a long time.
> just re-mix.
> ...


i have two 20 gal no till with the exact same soil recipe, except one has char that i charged, and one does not. around 6-8% char iirc. I'll will be doing the biochar no-till challenge! I expect the results to be similar at first... and the char mix will get better with age. that is my hypothesis anyway. it's a starter biochar challenge. my next biochar challenge will be compost made with biochar in it, and compost without, and doing the same soil recipe except the different composts. that will be the ultimate test i think! i'll be sure to make a post when i get them started. they're done cooking i just need to get my veg space finished


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 17, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i have two 20 gal no till with the exact same soil recipe, except one has char that i charged, and one does not. around 6-8% char iirc. I'll will be doing the biochar no-till challenge! I expect the results to be similar at first... and the char mix will get better with age. that is my hypothesis anyway. it's a starter biochar challenge. my next biochar challenge will be compost made with biochar in it, and compost without, and doing the same soil recipe except the different composts. that will be the ultimate test i think! i'll be sure to make a post when i get them started. they're done cooking i just need to get my veg space finished


nice, admirable.
I used to do so many tests when I was younger, at this point, growing herb has sorta slipped into the "backseat" as I have my hands full with my shop, dog, the ladies I date (all certifiably nutso), writing (i'm an author), lifting weights, working on my project Nissan...
I just need a 40hr day, instead of 24...
Anyways, here is my thoughts on biochar..
it's advantages are good, but not groundbreaking..
for example.
It's ability to hold nitrogen is helpful, BUT not something you'd visibly see unless the soil was depleted of nitrogen to start.
It's ability to house billions of microbes, again, like the first point, you won't VISIBLY see that as a difference unless your plants/soil are quite sick to begin with.
So, my thoughts are, if you have it dialed in, then you won't see a difference.
Now, I am a HUGE fan of biochar, I won't have a soil mix without it, but I seriously doubt you'ss see a difference in an otherwise healthy soil mix.
See my thoughts on that?
I look at biochar as a fancy aeration, and a slight ph controlling additive.
That's all


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 17, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nice, admirable.
> I used to do so many tests when I was younger, at this point, growing herb has sorta slipped into the "backseat" as I have my hands full with my shop, dog, the ladies I date (all certifiably nutso), writing (i'm an author), lifting weights, working on my project Nissan...
> I just need a 40hr day, instead of 24...
> Anyways, here is my thoughts on biochar..
> ...


i agree with your statements. also, the drainage material that is used should be of one with good cec anyway... which is the point of biochar.... but we are still performing cec lol. so my pumice does the same thing as the char essentially. 

i think biochar is gonna be more of a beneficial addition to a nutrient poor soil, and not so much as a nutrient rich one like what we create with our mixes. totally agree with you man.

where in the world is DonTesla???


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 17, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nice, admirable.
> I used to do so many tests when I was younger, at this point, growing herb has sorta slipped into the "backseat" as I have my hands full with my shop, dog, the ladies I date (all certifiably nutso), writing (i'm an author), lifting weights, working on my project Nissan...
> I just need a 40hr day, instead of 24...
> Anyways, here is my thoughts on biochar..
> ...


Certified nutso a its funny I have the same problem... mechanic problems


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 17, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i agree with your statements. also, the drainage material that is used should be of one with good cec anyway... which is the point of biochar.... but we are still performing cec lol. so my pumice does the same thing as the char essentially.
> 
> i think biochar is gonna be more of a beneficial addition to a nutrient poor soil, and not so much as a nutrient rich one like what we create with our mixes. totally agree with you man.
> 
> where in the world is DonTesla???


Yea he is starting to upset me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Dude been MIA.....Better be coming back with a stack of dank pictures


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude been MIA.....Better be coming back with a stack of dank pictures


Fkn a rights!
But seriously thanks @Vnsmkr @greasemonkeymann @anzohaze @ShLUbY @littlejacob and others for keeping this thread relevant. I don't have alot to contribute at the moment other than general discussion. Anyway lets just hope @DonTesla is ok.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Fkn a rights!
> But seriously thanks @Vnsmkr @greasemonkeymann @anzohaze @ShLUbY @littlejacob and others for keeping this thread relevant. I don't have alot to contribute at the moment other than general discussion. Anyway lets just hope @DonTesla is ok.


i was thinking the same... just hope all is well in DT's world...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Positive karma @DonTesla hope everything is ok dude.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ditto, been checking daily.


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 18, 2015)

Wells fellas let's get it.
@DonTesla @DonTesla 

Yo bro were you at
A @DonPetro go kick his door in and tell him his friends miss him


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 18, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Positive karma @DonTesla hope everything is ok dude.





Smidge34 said:


> Ditto, been checking daily.





anzohaze said:


> Wells fellas let's get it.
> @DonTesla @DonTesla
> 
> Yo bro were you at
> A @DonPetro go kick his door in and tell him his friends miss him


Im gonna put the word out right now. He's gone rogue before but this is unusual even for him. It's been almost a month since he been on here.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Im gonna put the word out right now. He's gone rogue before but this is unusual even for him. It's been almost a month since he been on here.


i can live without seeing the beautiful shots of buds and all that lol, though i do enjoy it. I just hope he's doing well and that it's just life keeping him busy!


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 18, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i can live without seeing the beautiful shots of buds and all that lol, though i do enjoy it. I just hope he's doing well and that it's just life keeping him busy!


Probably found a woman. That pussy be powerful.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Probably found a woman. That pussy be powerful.


amen there....
ever see the movie "Bull Durham"?
Great fuckin movie, I played ball for yrs so it's awesome in that regard too, but there's a scene where Nuke Laluke (Tim Robbins) is talking to Annie (Susan Sarandon), explaining how the woman's pussy is shaped like a triangle... and how Crash davis (kevin Costner) has been warning him about it being like a Bermuda triangle... guys enter, and are NEVER seen again....

I'm paraphrasing of course, but if you seen the movie, you know what i'm saying.
If I was more internet savvy i'd put the clip up, but I can't find it.
if you haven't seen it, GO watch it...
a BUNCH of great quotes...
Coach "You're lollygagging around the infield... you're Lollygagging around the bases..."
Coach "You know what that makes you? Earl?"
Earl --"LOLLYGAGGERS!"
Love that shit...


----------



## oldbikepunk (Nov 23, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i can live without seeing the beautiful shots of buds and all that lol, though i do enjoy it. I just hope he's doing well and that it's just life keeping him busy!


I have been following this thread too and was wondering where he's been. I really enjoy RIU. You guys are all cool and i like the growing community on here a lot. The pussy comment may be dead on...I'm on break after being married 20 years..It's like a feast or famine situation. I understand it, but I'm thankfully single ATM, and for two years after beeya split on us, but i digress. Mine split on my weed growing. Her mom didn't like it I guess and I refused to stop as I've grown and smoked for 35 years so fuckit. You have to draw the line somewhere and for me it was over legal weed growing and use for pain over using hard drugs from the doctor. I quit drugs and I've had so many injuries that my MMJ use is legit and legal. But, let's hope the Don is getting some!! Chicks are great. Cannot deny loving women, just single for now. Cheers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> I have been following this thread too and was wondering where he's been. I really enjoy RIU. You guys are all cool and i like the growing community on here a lot. The pussy comment may be dead on...I'm on break after being married 20 years..It's like a feast or famine situation. I understand it, but I'm thankfully single ATM, and for two years after beeya split on us, but i digress. Mine split on my weed growing. Her mom didn't like it I guess and I refused to stop as I've grown and smoked for 35 years so fuckit. You have to draw the line somewhere and for me it was over legal weed growing and use for pain over using hard drugs from the doctor. I quit drugs and I've had so many injuries that my MMJ use is legit and legal. But, let's hope the Don is getting some!! Chicks are great. Cannot deny loving women, just single for now. Cheers.


I told my wife way before she was my wife that I would NEVER give up mary jane as I had known her for many years more than anything in my life definitely longer than the wife. She has never forgotten that and I sometimes push that point. I understand your position


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah hoping @DonTesla is ok there. How goes @DonPetro


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah hoping @DonTesla is ok there. How goes @DonPetro


Not bad bro...a little under the weather, trying to stay warm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear under the weather. Heres something to make you feel warm.


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sorry to hear under the weather. Heres something to make you feel warm.


Very nice thank you.


----------



## the aparition (Nov 27, 2015)

Love your thread DonPetro. Is your avatar the reflection of a giraffe in a lion's eye? 

Just finished a bowl and found my self staring at it wondering what it was. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Ha I see he is alive


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Drying out some thai basil peppermint and catnip leaves. Tastes really nice in vaporizer mixed with this cambodian bud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Im alive!
and back ! holay, where to start...
Good to be back up, everyone!
Hope allL is healthy!

Been a while, much love to all you good herbalists still holding it down..
Hectic times for a bit but all good and better than ever now
Some changes here to announce!
new place so new set up, and with that, new geo pots, also, a dope painted floor which is also getting lacquered, recipe wise the ocean farma was very pleasing so just new coir (3kinds now testing)
And YES!! a new crazy light from the Dp Maestro
No words can describe this boi's dungeon skills
No Internet yet, but at a buddies reporting. almost set up fully
******
rocking organic pink Kush, a gravy hopeful (SLCh),
And a couple more surprises



DonPetro said:


> Where in the world is @DonTesla ???


I missed you too dawg!!! Figuring things out as we speak.



ShLUbY said:


> Ditto, been checking daily.


Shit son, we be breeding some new strains right now!! we appreciate your perseverance dawg!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Wells fellas let's get it.
> @DonTesla @DonTesla
> 
> Yo bro were you at
> A @DonPetro go kick his door in and tell him his friends miss him


Anzo, You're a good cat, dawg..
Dp, you would have had time permitted I bet..
Some exciting things to announce.
We have a store front too, now, and yea, trying to convince Dp to move ..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> amen there....
> ever see the movie "Bull Durham"?
> Great fuckin movie, I played ball for yrs so it's awesome in that regard too, but there's a scene where Nuke Laluke (Tim Robbins) is talking to Annie (Susan Sarandon), explaining how the woman's pussy is shaped like a triangle... and how Crash davis (kevin Costner) has been warning him about it being like a Bermuda triangle... guys enter, and are NEVER seen again....
> 
> ...


Lmao, this is classic shit. I love you guys.

I admit, I might be a workaholic or do i mean alco/herboholic, jk i only drink one bottle a week, never even had a 5gallon jug yet, though i have an extra dispenser cooler..
To clear the air, my girls great and been helping renovate and might have even successfully cloned some SLCh for the gravyites lurking patiently.. I'll leave her out of this, but she is the one who mentioned getting back on here today. I've just been deadly busy.


greasemonkeymann said:


> nice, admirable..
> I look at biochar as a fancy aeration, and a slight ph controlling additive.
> That's all


 monkeyman, you and Petro boil er down like a couple grannies in a bingo hall at the town harvest, all day, no gimmicks.
Keep it up!


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 6, 2015)

In. 


DonTesla said:


> Lmao, this is classic shit. I love you guys.
> 
> I admit, I might be a workaholic or do i mean alco/herboholic, jk i only drink one bottle a week, never even had a 5gallon jug yet, though i have an extra dispenser cooler..
> To clear the air, my girls great and been helping renovate and might have even successfully cloned some SLCh for the gravyites lurking patiently.. I'll leave her out of this, but she is the one who mentioned getting back on here today. I've just been deadly busy.
> ...


The snake popped his head up lol good seeing you man... atleast you been busy staying active antld not busy doing other lol. What's new in the works for you? ANY new pics for drooling purposes only? Or no showing off today


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 6, 2015)

glad all is well my friend!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> In.
> 
> The snake popped his head up lol good seeing you man... atleast you been busy staying active antld not busy doing other lol. What's new in the works for you? ANY new pics for drooling purposes only? Or no showing off today


Haha!
Not too much to show yet other than this sexy floor as things get reconstructed..

Still got some color and stripes to add..
Painting the vertical 2x2's black as well

Gonna be Rasta themed
Next is yellow..
Then lacquer


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> glad all is well my friend!


Thanks bro!
Is now!!


Infact, heres..jah Newest member of the Don Family..
She is a BEAST!!
I will call her..Edna


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 6, 2015)

Bonjour
Very nice looking panel...is it V29?
I know black hs are not as good as grey one for heat dissipation...But wow!...it look so clean and classic...in one word...cool!
Since I try cxb 3590 I want to throw my hps away...it is like I was in the dark before...lol...!
I am in 22 days 12/12 atm and I never had bud that big at this moment of the bloom 
Have a great day ★


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 6, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks bro!
> Is now!!
> 
> View attachment 3558477
> ...


Whats the specs on edna.. i would say edna has some nice curves but she reminds me of pre teen year girls.... flat on both sides lol


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 7, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Very nice looking panel...is it V29?
> I know black hs are not as good as grey one for heat dissipation...But wow!...it look so clean and classic...in one word...cool!
> Since I try cxb 3590 I want to throw my hps away...it is like I was in the dark before...lol...!
> ...


Very nice jacob! DIY COB + organics=winning!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 7, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Very nice looking panel...is it V29?
> I know black hs are not as good as grey one for heat dissipation...But wow!...it look so clean and classic...in one word...cool!
> Since I try cxb 3590 I want to throw my hps away...it is like I was in the dark before...lol...!
> ...





anzohaze said:


> Whats the specs on edna.. i would say edna has some nice curves but she reminds me of pre teen year girls.... flat on both sides lol


She has 4 v18 @ 1.05A with dual active cooling powered by a quad-channel Inventronics driver. Just entry level stuff nothing too major. It was a fun build.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> She has 4 v18 @ 1.05A with dual active cooling powered by a quad-channel Inventronics driver. Just entry level stuff nothing too major. It was a fun build.


Thanks for answering that, Dp! 
She's a real beauty.. Wait til we all see the top view- you be an artist with the electronics, b! 



littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Very nice looking panel...is it V29?
> I know black hs are not as good as grey one for heat dissipation...But wow!...it look so clean and classic...in one word...cool!
> Since I try cxb 3590 I want to throw my hps away...it is like I was in the dark before...lol...!
> ...


Beautiful day- 22 shots, over there!
Motivational peek..
And ye Petro has a clean style. His lights, his soil recipes, they don't play.
Don't know how to.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 7, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Haha!
> Not too much to show yet other than this sexy floor as things get reconstructed..View attachment 3558468
> 
> Still got some color and stripes to add..
> ...


Shit, you're lucky we love ya man...
Posting a pic of a bare floor....  compared to what you usually show us...


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 7, 2015)

Bonjour
For me it is a very clean diy panel...one of the most beautiful I ever seen without casing!
My next panel will be black...too bad! 
Is it a 120w driver...inventronic look like a good source for driver and have multiple channel...and are easy to find in EU!
I have to confess that it is the first time I have such big bud at day 22...when I open the 4x4 with the 600hps next I want to cry...it is like there is 2/3 week difference between the 2 and in fact there is 1day...I already convert all the growers I know well...and more so know I have more friends...a lots in fact!
Now I have to learn from you organic guys and see what I can do with products available in EU!
Have a great day ★


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

From the last set of Viet ladies         

@ttystikk These are the leaves I am talking about which put me into the sativa trance


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

and a Durban Poison from 09


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 7, 2015)

Bonjour
This is one of the biggest mj leaf I ever seen...impressive!
What was the size of plant and pot?and how old it is
CU


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> This is one of the biggest mj leaf I ever seen...impressive!
> What was the size of plant and pot?and how old it is
> CU


It was in ~20 gallon (75l). It was big for a rooftop plant , real big. There it was maybe around 3 months, but she was cut down to almost nothing quite a few times, just kept getting bigger.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> From the last set of Viet ladiesView attachment 3559459 View attachment 3559460 View attachment 3559461 View attachment 3559462 View attachment 3559463 View attachment 3559464 View attachment 3559465 View attachment 3559466 View attachment 3559467 View attachment 3559468
> 
> @ttystikk These are the leaves I am talking about which put me into the sativa trance


Those leaves are incredible. Looks like a bitch to trim though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Those leaves are incredible. Looks like a bitch to trim though.


Aye I dont even worry about a little thing like that though


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye I dont even worry about a little thing like that though


Yea that is amazing! How is the high?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yea that is amazing! How is the high?


Ill tell you later on the high as have some going now which i will let go for however long required. I juiced the whole plant.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Lmao, this is classic shit. I love you guys.
> 
> I admit, I might be a workaholic or do i mean alco/herboholic, jk i only drink one bottle a week, never even had a 5gallon jug yet, though i have an extra dispenser cooler..
> To clear the air, my girls great and been helping renovate and might have even successfully cloned some SLCh for the gravyites lurking patiently.. I'll leave her out of this, but she is the one who mentioned getting back on here today. I've just been deadly busy.
> ...


Hello Don, I follow your site here too now. I guess i "lurked" a bit just reading. I've done tons of outdoor normal vegetable growing with three kids I raised with a wife 20 years...goneskies..kids good. Had huge compost pile, chickens, rabbits, outdoor terrapins, a small dog, etc., live large beetle colony in a compost pile 15+ years old, 12 feet long, three feet to a foot deep. the Beetle larvae had tunnels thumb-thick straight down under the compost. anyway. scared of live bugs indoors, but following the all-dirt, no added nutrients, just dirt method you're rocking. Use TGA strains, clones, and crosses between. There are a few of us on Cannoli, your site, TGA by other's etc.,. Enjoying the banter, the practice, and all of it. 51 yrs. old. 35 year daily smoker, no kinda police record, grown kids, still around, etc. . good to see you back.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> and a Durban Poison from 09
> 
> View attachment 3559469 View attachment 3559470 View attachment 3559471 View attachment 3559472 View attachment 3559473 View attachment 3559474


My Durban is a 10 yr In bred line. I use it in crosses now, but no Durban looks like the Durban I have had. I only grow it indoors crossed with other strains. I'd grow and make seeds on 6-10 plants a year for a decade. I have pure seeds from at least six mothers and crosses with all kinds, but it's so Sativa and never thickened or did much good. I burned it all and ate it all. But in crosses...it breaks out of it's anise, gross-licorice odor..what I like to call Mexican or 'Lumbo'. I'm 50+. Lumbo is short for Colombian in 1980 or so. Brick weed. My Durban IBL is a pure Sativa for crosses. In my opinion. Kids hate it.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> My Durban is a 10 yr In bred line. I use it in crosses now, but no Durban looks like the Durban I have had. I only grow it indoors crossed with other strains. I'd grow and make seeds on 6-10 plants a year for a decade. I have pure seeds from at least six mothers and crosses with all kinds, but it's so Sativa and never thickened or did much good. I burned it all and ate it all. But in crosses...it breaks out of it's anise, gross-licorice odor..what I like to call Mexican or 'Lumbo'. I'm 50+. Lumbo is short for Colombian in 1980 or so. Brick weed. My Durban IBL is a pure Sativa for crosses. In my opinion. Kids hate it.


My Durban is like Mexican or Colombian weed is what I'm saying. I'm making some unique crosses. I keep pure pollen too from all my males because I'm fanatic. four year old pollen makes seeds. Just sitting in a storage locker even.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> My Durban is like Mexican or Colombian weed is what I'm saying. I'm making some unique crosses. I keep pure pollen too from all my males because I'm fanatic. four year old pollen makes seeds. Just sitting in a storage locker even.


 Here is how I collect pollen. This is an unreleased TGA strain called "Purple Death Star". It's Querkle x DeathStar. Death Star is Sour Diesel x Sensi Star from a known breeder. This male is not random. It is the last-showing, shortest, stockiest, slowest growing of three male Purple DeathStar plant's. Following WeedNed, yes 'Ned', WeedNerd's theory of recessive genetics-don't use the dominant male, i had a huge one, a medium, and this slow-poke. It's on glass, near no female's blooming, and it'll pop out it's pollen on this clean glass. Which i will razor up and store. I will cross and make Insane seeds from ridiculously renowned females. Mickey Kush. Sour Secret. True OG. Deep Purple (slow as fuck) Urkle OG home-made. And a crazy cross five years in the works which smells like nothing sold. Gonna do the same with a male 9 Lb Hammer. A male is not a loss or a waste. The plant i clipped these tops from can now survive in a small container, take up no space, and be accessible for future projects.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 9, 2015)

Bonjour
What I read here and everywhere on RIU makes me want to start to try to make my own seeds...since I had a vegg box I can go for regular seeds and I am going to have male so instead of throw it...I will use the pollen of the best one...who know I could have good surprise!??
I really want to try tga strains...maybe JTR, Mikey kush, Qwerkle...I want to start with 2 strains...1 with a haze, encens, sental wood taste, 1 purple fruity and maybe a very productive one!
Or even good cross of his strains! 
Do you have advices?
Have a nice day!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 11, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> What I read here and everywhere on RIU makes me want to start to try to make my own seeds...since I had a vegg box I can go for regular seeds and I am going to have male so instead of throw it...I will use the pollen of the best one...who know I could have good surprise!??
> I really want to try tga strains...maybe JTR, Mikey kush, Qwerkle...I want to start with 2 strains...1 with a haze, encens, sental wood taste, 1 purple fruity and maybe a very productive one!
> Or even good cross of his strains!
> ...


The female Mickey Kush i sprouted was topped and it went straight to staying short and getting wide. The Deep Purple is soo slow. Un-topped it still is barely moving. Which makes is the more desirable and slow Urkle dominant. Dr. Who is growing reasonably. 9 lb Hammer was the absolute slowest to show sex and would not show until two months later and finally put under 12 hour. It was assumed male and i topped it as it is tall. It is female. A Sour Secret seed did the same thing. Appeared to be a stocky male. I use something to magnify and look after a month for miniature signs of male or white pistils without turning down lights or taking clones to sex. Most plants show in six weeks or so. But some hold out and i flower them to force it after that long. I keep males but you don't need a ton. i save one of each i want & collect pollen or keep it small in 18 hr chamber. Querkle is also heinously slow. I have one of those too. Size/hieght- 9lb, Mickey kush has good stockiness, followed by Dr who, Querkle, and Deep Purple. Of what if have going now. Agent Orange and 3D were good indoors. Cloned easy. Chernobyl is amazing and is tall and stringy and super sticky. I like them all but i am not growing for anyone or a schedule. For instance, Platinum GSC is expensive and sought after. No wonder. it has a quarter or less of the speed of a cousin plant called Sherbet. Key Lime Pie...tall and skinny. All will be good. I like variety. i have GSC cuttings three inches to a Sherbet at over a foot. Cut on same day, etc., and primitively rooted with nearly 100% success rate. Alien OG..good and thick. THC Bomb a close second.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 11, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> What I read here and everywhere on RIU makes me want to start to try to make my own seeds...since I had a vegg box I can go for regular seeds and I am going to have male so instead of throw it...I will use the pollen of the best one...who know I could have good surprise!??
> I really want to try tga strains...maybe JTR, Mikey kush, Qwerkle...I want to start with 2 strains...1 with a haze, encens, sental wood taste, 1 purple fruity and maybe a very productive one!
> Or even good cross of his strains!
> ...


Oh Shit, a Haze? Get a real cutting of Blue Dream..omg, DJ Short's Blueberry x Santa Cruz Haze. As in Santa Cruz which is close and of course a stoner capital of California. Lots of disgusting other drug addicts too. Anyhow, Blue Dream is killer. a slower budder than Sherbet but way faster than a lot. sticky, smells like it's supposed to, grows pretty fast, bud fill in out to 10+ weeks i bet. more time=more ganja.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> Oh Shit, a Haze? Get a real cutting of Blue Dream..omg, DJ Short's Blueberry x Santa Cruz Haze. As in Santa Cruz which is close and of course a stoner capital of California. Lots of disgusting other drug addicts too. Anyhow, Blue Dream is killer. a slower budder than Sherbet but way faster than a lot. sticky, smells like it's supposed to, grows pretty fast, bud fill in out to 10+ weeks i bet. more time=more ganja.


2 HSO BD's vegging now. I like so far


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 11, 2015)

Bonjour
Thanks guys!
Hso Bluedream on the list and I know it is in stock in my seed shop at Italian border...!
Next sherbet...I heard of banana sherbet...I will find it!
I have access to hso seed is there another good strain of them?
My biggest plant from far is the hso Trainwreck...very big for 4 weeks...than Amherst sour diesel and OG kush are almost the same the moby dick is the tallest due to the haze and the cheese have been attacked by spiders so she's not so well...she protect the others...I react too slow I guess...but it seems to get better...we'll [email protected]
CU


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Thanks guys!
> Hso Bluedream on the list and I know it is in stock in my seed shop at Italian border...!
> Next sherbet...I heard of banana sherbet...I will find it!
> ...


Have some 707 headband vegging. Lets see


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 12, 2015)

Bonjour
I went to a Spanish seed bank I use to use and I was surprised that they have
many US seed bank now available! They also have tga strains...is it only by 10 packs in US too...81 € and a few at 67 €...I would have preferred 5pack!
There is Crockett family or something like that grand daddy purps and a few others...it is on alchemia seed.com if anyone have time to have look and tell me if there's good strains available! 
Have a great day ★


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 12, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I went to a Spanish seed bank I use to use and I was surprised that they have
> many US seed bank now available! They also have tga strains...is it only by 10 packs in US too...81 € and a few at 67 €...I would have preferred 5pack!
> There is Crockett family or something like that grand daddy purps and a few others...it is on alchemia seed.com if anyone have time to have look and tell me if there's good strains available!
> Have a great day ★


Crockett family would be one to check out...elite genetics.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Crockett family would be one to check out...elite genetics.


Crockett and DNA work together, good stuff... TGA I know Chernobyl, Conspiracy Kush. Quantum Kush, Dr Who, & Sonic Screwdriver also I know but they are Homegrown Natural Wonders beans now. Anyway I can recommend them. I would say most all Karma, TGA, HSO so far would be all good to look at.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 13, 2015)

Bonjour
Thanks for the infos...I was looking at Apothecary genetics...sick med (Williams Wonder)...BC bud depot...grow your own...grand daddy purple...so many seed bank now...I never know what to choose when I have to order new strains...
Have a great day ★


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 13, 2015)

hey everyone long time lurker been reading non stop for who knows how long know I've never grown organic but I've been wanting to switch over to organics and get away from commercial nutes hopefully I've come up with a decent mix I've looked over so many different recipes nd kinda mixed a couple to come up with what I got if yall could leave feedback on your guys opinons on if my ratios are rite id greatly appreciate it



19cf @3.8 cf per bag 5bags for 19cf 142.5gallons befor ammendments



per cu ft total for 19cf base

Fish meal 2cups 38cups 
fish bone meal 2 cup 38cups
shrip/crab meal 1/2cup 9.5cups
alfalfa meal 1/2cup 9.5cups
flax seed meal 1/2cup 9.5cups
neem seed meal 1/2cup 9.5cups
kelp meal 1cup 19cups
oyster shell flour 1/2cup 9.5cups
gypsum 1/2cup 9.5cups
dolomite lime 1/2cup 9.5cups
azomite 1/3cup 6.55cups
glacial rock dust 1/3cup 6.55cups
soft rock phosphate 1/3cup 6.55cups
humates 1tsp 2/5th cup
green sand 1/2cup 9.5cups
k mag 1cup 19cups
earth worm castings 1/2cu ft 9cu ft
pro mix 3.8cuft per bag 6 bags 19 cu ft +3.8 for cutting it down for younger plants

I feel as though this is off some how I've read thru numerous mixes nd this is what I came up with any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> View attachment 3560297 Here is how I collect pollen. This is an unreleased TGA strain called "Purple Death Star". It's Querkle x DeathStar. Death Star is Sour Diesel x Sensi Star from a known breeder. This male is not random. It is the last-showing, shortest, stockiest, slowest growing of three male Purple DeathStar plant's. Following WeedNed, yes 'Ned', WeedNerd's theory of recessive genetics-don't use the dominant male, i had a huge one, a medium, and this slow-poke. It's on glass, near no female's blooming, and it'll pop out it's pollen on this clean glass. Which i will razor up and store. I will cross and make Insane seeds from ridiculously renowned females. Mickey Kush. Sour Secret. True OG. Deep Purple (slow as fuck) Urkle OG home-made. And a crazy cross five years in the works which smells like nothing sold. Gonna do the same with a male 9 Lb Hammer. A male is not a loss or a waste. The plant i clipped these tops from can now survive in a small container, take up no space, and be accessible for future projects.


That Deathstar should be potent, man. Tbh, our Sour Diesel bagseed was crazy potent, this past round, the strongest by far of the 5 new strains, and Dp agrees.
Crossing them with a Purpłe or weaker strain like Querkle might be wise to have some functionality behind it, for daytime or work/socializing.
Nonetheless great stuff on collecting pollen. Is it a sign of the breeding to come here at the Dons camp? Dp and I both have been slacking in that department but can make up for it I think 
Good to have you out of the bushes, bud.



DonPetro said:


> Crockett family would be one to check out...elite genetics.


Up there with the Gage crew i imagine.
personally, though, and seriously, I KNOW 
the don Fam needs to start releasing their line for 4/20 2016 .. 
Not only could one save a couple racks a year (me, lol)
we could make a little extra.
Plenty of pennies in seeds off a pollenated beauty. Like 5-10k a specimen, mon.

plus we could have fun doing something cool and creative that does good for the herbalist movement ..
And Don't forget dawg- Could get them up in stores across the country with one road trip.
100 retailers after one trip out west. 
Monthly Income from there could fund a little greenhouse acreage if we were wise.
Where you can embed your beds and refine recipes, and get some grocers/restaurants hooked on your exotic veggies and spread the Purple Hz legally, at last.

If you were in the city we could be filming promotional videos right in the storefront, bro! Right now! Organic bowls going up in smoke, poof, gone! Videos uploaded to YouTube by the time you ghost your hoot. We should have a bumping Instagram too, with a room like Medicropper. That picture changed my life, you ain't even know bro!
Lets fuckin do this, Dawg!
we need to fuckin expand!
Facility and land, and stores, I dream about it every night now.
Trips to china and all, homie..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

@DonPetro I forgot to tell you, my word man, all my homies who're building profitable companies here and compete in Spain and wholesale everywhere, they all say we should have our own booth, with couches and all, and instead of dabbing everyone out on butane honey like all the big cats like shatter beard and that do, (lame)

we should just have a dozen big cookie jars full of clean potent coated organic herb, a few clean pieces to hit them off of, a friendly girl or two helping us, and sell single beans by the ten euros, allllll day allllll wknd, like all the smart mufuckas, and build our mailing lists and support base and liquid base ie a bankroll of 100k plus.. And stop fuckin strugglin, amen to that, right?
Big money in the booth. Could have our amendment pack ready to purchase too in a 2kg paper bag with sick photo printed in from your harvest past fall.
I don't really care who tries to copy us. Our stuff is legit-
it's gonna get recognized once we knock off a big name at a cup. Then perhaps comes an interview with skunk.
That's the task at hand this year at our cups, are you down to kick ass with me!?

We have like 10-11 months, 
They all love our shit man, whoever tried it, even the guys who hate soil try call me I'm not kidding. I get heck everywhere i go, like what?! None for sale!?
Had 2 houses and a warehouse offered so far. The One guy already went to jail, its a good thing i stay opting for a legal environment and ticketed grow. (Interview still looming)

Either way, Guys are dying for our style cause its so clean compared to the crap around.
Chemdawg is becoming a cover up name jus used to match the chemical smells around the way these days.
It's sad man.
The game needs us, all, as much as ever.
Especially you Dp,
Normally you give me the visions and paths to scope out. but this time, 
It's my turn to return the favour.
Lets fuckin do this, i really want a cool, solid partner who's a genius its way better than flying to china and fighting off fake taxi muggers alone
Come on dawgy, lets pick up with new steam


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

dcasper75 said:


> hey everyone long time lurker been reading non stop for who knows how long know I've never grown organic but I've been wanting to switch over to organics and get away from commercial nutes hopefully I've come up with a decent mix I've looked over so many different recipes nd kinda mixed a couple to come up with what I got if yall could leave feedback on your guys opinons on if my ratios are rite id greatly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 540 litres, or 5.4- x 100 litre batches.
Okay lemme see..
Nice well rounded list, very solid. I wish my cupboards were full of this stuff..But almost too solid ya dig?

You are using 7x more fish bone meal than us, or 703% more, as one example. Plus you use fish meal on top of that.

Also, if using 9 cu ft of Ewc in only a 19 cu ft mix then that makes it 47% worm castings. You rolling warm homie.
We use 15% because studies show more nodal spacing after you go above 25%
Forget the 1/3 rule imo it was made by a lazy person probably.

Also with all that work done you gotta get myco, may as well mix some in tomyour youngen mix, it stays active for a couple weeks and basically can double yields.

Maybe try some full strength soil for your babies too or at least one and see if its fine. Might be able to get away with not mellowing our mixes, but not this one. I'd mellow for 3 weeks at least.

If you can go coir, I would. But that's us, we love coir and skip dol lime.

And Ewc is the only poop? Interesting. I like to skip all flying animals myself, but this is unilateral poop mix, a rarity, if so.

Either way, nice work and good luck, amigo- Post some results here so we can all learn !


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha, strange site to see hey, dawg?
Setting up the new location in winter, what a bitch. But lucky for me.. 
Shellac is down, floor is water proof now, and lookie here.. Guess Who's coming to dinner?

Two different species of 2nd gen Super Lemon Chernobyl ..
meaning these multinode clones are stacking out the gate in their nice clean soil..
Got a 2nd gen pink Kush I traded for too. She has three tops, is under a foot tall, and has over 50 clones coming off of her from every angle and spot possible!



greasemonkeymann said:


> Shit, you're lucky we love ya man...
> Posting a pic of a bare floor....  compared to what you usually show us...


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

Forgot to attach the pic, grease. I must be rusty, ha

Here's the floor after sanding, staining the wrong shit by accident, painting twice, and shellacking just once. Imagine another coat, damn hey.
Now I can resume the shit y'all like..
 

Did I mention The running of clones off of the same plants side by side in different soils..

Adding seaweed flour and new premium coir to new recipe too. 

Plus the newest vero build is warmer at 3500k.

So that and we are breeding this round..little location set up just for that finally


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

One gallons are back as we decide how to embed these beauties..
7 gal geo pots, a new (enhanced) bed shape, or just run em in one gallos again til we figure out life..
It's a verry good problem to have


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

This floor stays insanely clean now, btw. It's fun to wipe, now, vs scary ..
Will be good for the girls who are all plated now and get fresh plates changed out daily..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 16, 2015)

dcasper75 said:


> hey everyone long time lurker been reading non stop for who knows how long know I've never grown organic but I've been wanting to switch over to organics and get away from commercial nutes hopefully I've come up with a decent mix I've looked over so many different recipes nd kinda mixed a couple to come up with what I got if yall could leave feedback on your guys opinons on if my ratios are rite id greatly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waay too much brother.
i'd cut that recipe EXACTLY in half.
And drop a lot of the redundant potassium
i'd drop the d-lime too. You got enough to counter the ph.
Too much potassium is a bad thing man, it locks out a bunch of stuff


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 16, 2015)

hey don tesla nd grease monkey I really appreciate all the heads up nd warnings iamma cut some stuff back nd rework the recipe lil nd start pickin everything up so I can get it mixed nd ready u say myco in the young plants don but do u also add it into ur teas along the entire growth cycle?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 16, 2015)

dcasper75 said:


> hey don tesla nd grease monkey I really appreciate all the heads up nd warnings iamma cut some stuff back nd rework the recipe lil nd start pickin everything up so I can get it mixed nd ready u say myco in the young plants don but do u also add it into ur teas along the entire growth cycle?


myco only works if it has physical contact with the roots.
Otherwise, it's just a foodstock for the bigger/mean microbes/trichoderma.
What I do is at transplant I mist the root/rootball, and then sprinkle the myco on it, the misting makes the myco stick to the roots.
And then plop it into it's new container.
I only add myco at transplant.


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 16, 2015)

ok cool good to know again I appreciate every once of help nd everything you guys our helping me learn I wanna be able to grow the absolute best medicine for myself so this all really means a lot to my knowledge bank lol


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> myco only works if it has physical contact with the roots.
> Otherwise, it's just a foodstock for the bigger/mean microbes/trichoderma.
> What I do is at transplant I mist the root/rootball, and then sprinkle the myco on it, the misting makes the myco stick to the roots.
> And then plop it into it's new container.
> I only add myco at transplant.


Yep, that's how I do it too.
Was just saying if you have a mix that's not too hot and heavy you can run your seedlings in it from start, without a need to buffer. If there was one thing to do to the baby mix I'd say myco, but yea, listen to the Monk, No need to waste extra if you got a chance to hit roots directly at t-plant

Speaking of girls in their final soil from the get go, here's a soon to be sticky Super Lemon Chernobyl who be stacking beautifully, especially for a normally lanky and spacey lady..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Yep, that's how I do it too.
> Was just saying if you have a mix that's not too hot and heavy you can run your seedlings in it from start, without a need to buffer. If there was one thing to do to the baby mix I'd say myco, but yea, listen to the Monk, No need to waste extra if you got a chance to hit roots directly at t-plant
> 
> Speaking of girls in their final soil from the get go, here's a soon to be sticky Super Lemon Chernobyl who be stacking beautifully, especially for a normally lanky and spacey lady..


She so fire she invisible!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2015)

Almost forgot..
Our beautiful, squat Super Lemon Haze x Chernobyl or SLCh clone. She's outproducing her sistren in terms of speed of her secondary growth. Her roots pre transplant were branching out to the point they looked like white little zippers.

I like the lone blade of grass that shot up. Should be some fire with its Silver background.

Potential star here, I think. Have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> She so fire she invisible!


Haha, like that one hey?
Here's another of her.

6cm tall, 14 wide, or about 2.2x5.5"
Damn cute


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Haha, like that one hey?
> Here's another of her.
> 
> 6cm tall, 14 wide, or about 2.2x5.5"
> Damn cuteView attachment 3566336


Looking good. You should look for a stud male and just hit all those ladies open pollination style.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 17, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good. You should look for a stud male and just hit all those ladies open pollination style.





DonPetro said:


> Looking good. You should look for a stud male and just hit all those ladies open pollination style.


you're crazy man. I like it though.
Maybe do something like that at another spot .. Too bad you don't have some sour pollen yet, that's the expansive shit I DO like


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 18, 2015)

I can get DNA seeds for a real decent price today especially, and kinda need beans stat so I can pop some and start making seeds myself.

Give me your input on their best choices if you can and want! Sooner the better!

Thanks guys!
@DonPetro et al


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I can get DNA seeds for a real decent price today especially, and kinda need beans stat so I can pop some and start making seeds myself.
> 
> Give me your input on their best choices if you can and want! Sooner the better!
> 
> ...


24k


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 18, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> 24k


Your top pick from them, V?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Your top pick from them, V?


I like Kosher Tangie as well.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 18, 2015)

Bonjour
I heard they made very potent strains with Crockett family farm...
CU


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> I can get DNA seeds for a real decent price today especially, and kinda need beans stat so I can pop some and start making seeds myself.
> 
> Give me your input on their best choices if you can and want! Sooner the better!
> 
> ...


The underrated X18 Pure Pakistani would be my top pick. Next would be the classic Kosher Kush.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 18, 2015)

this diesel is for you my friend!!!! 10+ yr old genetics...


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 19, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> this diesel is for you my friend!!!! 10+ yr old genetics...
> 
> View attachment 3567644


Do you keep a mother?


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 19, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Do you keep a mother?


always. i mainly garden from clone. i've only started the 9lb hammer and 2 dr who phenos i have from seed. the rest is clone! that's what i mean, 10+ yrs they have been cloning this particular sour diesel. i got it from a friend who is in a well connected circle and this sour has been around for a long time. its amazing how similar the sour d and gorilla glue #4 i have are. you would think that it's the parent for sure.....

i used to do this dutch passion blueberry years ago as well from that group. man, i still have people ask me if the blueberry is ever coming back lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I heard they made very potent strains with Crockett family farm...
> CU


Crockett family is just their american "arm" ; DNA European based.....


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 19, 2015)

Bonjour
Do you believe it is just to sale some made in USA?
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2015)

Here comes Kosher!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2015)

Left beer cups alone for 2 days and came back to this:


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 21, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Left beer cups alone for 2 days and came back to this:
> 
> View attachment 3569572


Looking good. What are you using for a starter mix? What are you temp and humidity running at?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 21, 2015)

They go by DNA in Canada too I believe.
The Organic Dons will go by one name world wide, though, don't worry mon!

Hey ShLuby got any domina pollen I know u got some fire over there..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good. What are you using for a starter mix? What are you temp and humidity running at?


Using full strength stallion soil vs full strength ocean farma bro
in a side by side from clone, rocking 3 strains for now (basically, plus what's germing)
Fyi as reminder, ocean has:
-no turkey litter
-no zeolite
-No blood meal
-No steer manure
-No reggie bone meal
-Has fish bone meal
-Our own organic cow manure
-Couple other tweaks, nothing too major

Humidity is low when gone until I install two 5amp dimmers cause right now have both stealth inlines on one ten amper, my newest dim able wheel (That one on its own mini heatsink)
So, About 25-30 average.
Temps been from 22-28 with 23 and 26 being popular spots when I haven't been babysitting.
Getting her dialled in slowly.

Plants are under six inches, but very stacked, stinking already, and growing daily despite some fluxes. 

This Soil kept beer cup clones from limping all the way thru a 48 hour drought, at 26*C and low humidity- im very proud of them.

The one SLCh 2ndary growth be taking off the other SLCh pheno is slower. That's ok, I'm just hoping one is a gravy pheno
The other strains from clone are organized labeled and seperated but are mystery due to a couple glass cases cracking and seeds spilling. A new case was made for seeds since..with better dividers, heavier duty.
one was the black forrest believe it or not, so very intersting dilemna.
so the Thin Sativa is super dank smelling
The Big Mist has fat wide leaves. Real beauty..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's what the 7gal geo pots look like next to old one gallons. They hold moisture a lot better and have a double thickness rim which helps germing i say. Been working good.
Got organic lettuce and herbs starting too


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2015)

Holy, Dp, you pulled a tesla, where u be!?
Jk. Christmas got you going ham I bet..

Ok.
*Talked to owner of welcome harvest farm*,
Working on becoming a distributor and or maybe even wholesaler 
Get all minerals and meals at a discount and sell the excess in store.

(Heh heh They dont know this, but Probably gonna make our own alfafa meal brand .. hit an organic farmer up, scoop alfafa by the bail, grind it, and package it under a new company name instead of getting taxed almost 30$/kg may as well pay 50$/bail .. Must look into doing it properly but here's something interesting..

 

This says to use 8-12L of kelp meal (1-1-2 with 60 trace elements plus 21 aminos)
At 2-3% total vol

So 2-3 Litres or 8-12 cups per 100L tub.

That's 7-11 more cups than our current mix. I want to try a 2% kelp batch and run it SxS 

That's all for now, 
Have a good day, herbalists!


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Bonjour 
Maybe it is the doses if you use only kelp in the mix!??...no many other sources maybe??
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Maybe it is the doses if you use only kelp in the mix!??...no many other sources maybe??
> CU


It seems like one of the best and safest and most natural amendments 

I'm gonna try using what's recommended


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 24, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> It seems like one of the best and safest and most natural amendments
> 
> I'm gonna try using what's recommended


Kelp is a plant above most others this is true.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Kelp is a plant above most others this is true.


This sativa dom clone, the smallest at just *one inch tall*, is spitting out new sets of leaves and surfing thru the full strength soil with minimal stress. Note the greener and greener colour as its adapted to 100 000 lumens and our latest soil


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 24, 2015)

Installed an AirKing to mix the moist and warm as well as cool and dry air pockets mon!
Finally achieved dat BALANCE!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello don,

Subbed up for the rest the journey. I to am an organic grower


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 25, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3571508 Installed an AirKing to mix the moist and warm as well as cool and dry air pockets mon!
> Finally achieved dat BALANCE!


Nice temps...


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Thanks guys!
> Hso Bluedream on the list and I know it is in stock in my seed shop at Italian border...!
> Next sherbet...I heard of banana sherbet...I will find it!
> ...


I have a Blue Dream clone from Dark Heart Nursery in the SF Bay Area. I name it because they are original clone providers here and are the most-renowned tbh. No other connection. Every f*^cking clone they sell is amazing. Chem Dawg IV? Their clone would blow your mind. Sherbet. Platinum GSC. Whichever. I have a Blue Dream clone. It's great. Smells great. In 7 gallons of happy frog and watered. Great clone. Their website and seedfinder.org detail it well. The Blue Dream and Sherbet grows faster than the GSC, and not as spindly as Trainwreck, SFVOG, 9 lb Hammer. I'm picking an indoor Blue Dream early January. Sherbet buds fastest for a clone. I was pulling buds to smoke at six weeks in flower indoors so I could stop buying MMJ. I took clones off the Sherbet and will let the next one flower properly, but sometimes you want to smoke your home grown.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3565726
> One gallons are back as we decide how to embed these beauties..
> 7 gal geo pots, a new (enhanced) bed shape, or just run em in one gallos again til we figure out life..
> It's a verry good problem to have


I like to just keep moving up-size whether seed or clone because I usually like variety too much and from seed I won't go past a gallon size until it sexes visually. Most I force end up being males. I go to seven gallon at some point depending on room. The plant can deal and I just love variety when sprouting seeds so I start small and move them up as their growth and sex dictates. Males I keep stay in a gallon. Chop chop chop. I flower for pollen with cut flowers in water, isolated, over glass, and collect it for use later usually when I have whatever plants I want to create seeds on. You get to see weird and different plants with different qualities and smells and amounts of resin or not. You can IBL your paid for seeds and/or make unique seeds. It's additional fun in growing.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Nice temps...


DonPetro, your growing methods were the first I was reading here on RIU and the worms in the dirt thing, indoors, was a radical departure for me to see in practice. I've grown indoors in dirt since the 80's on and off depending on my situation. I have grown special & heirloom vegetables from seed after sprouting indoors for growing outdoors. I had a massive compost pile I did not even turn. It had a beetle colony. Man-thumb-size larvae and tunnels straight down an unknown depth. Chickens, rabbits, excrement, hay, and kitchen waste all went into a thick compost pile contained by wood and open on one end. 2' deep, 4' wide, 10'-12' long. Had to move!!!!!!!! After 18 years and it was an amazing compost pile and organic garden. I have to remake it all and I will. Weed indoors only though where I now live. Anyhow, your radical indoor growing is rad. I'm 51 years old and I'm not doing it your way yet, but I'm doing a bunch of one-gallon budding! From seed. We have MMJ. They give a "Grow/Possess" certificate that is a veritable Green Light on weed growing. Before 12 years ago it was illegal and I did it anyway for my use. I have some long-term breeding projects in bloom as well. Most end up in 5-7 gallon to bud. I don't look at many other sites. Merry Christmas.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> DonPetro, your growing methods were the first I was reading here on RIU and the worms in the dirt thing, indoors, was a radical departure for me to see in practice. I've grown indoors in dirt since the 80's on and off depending on my situation. I have grown special & heirloom vegetables from seed after sprouting indoors for growing outdoors. I had a massive compost pile I did not even turn. It had a beetle colony. Man-thumb-size larvae and tunnels straight down an unknown depth. Chickens, rabbits, excrement, hay, and kitchen waste all went into a thick compost pile contained by wood and open on one end. 2' deep, 4' wide, 10'-12' long. Had to move!!!!!!!! After 18 years and it was an amazing compost pile and organic garden. I have to remake it all and I will. Weed indoors only though where I now live. Anyhow, your radical indoor growing is rad. I'm 51 years old and I'm not doing it your way yet, but I'm doing a bunch of one-gallon budding! From seed. We have MMJ. They give a "Grow/Possess" certificate that is a veritable Green Light on weed growing. Before 12 years ago it was illegal and I did it anyway for my use. I have some long-term breeding projects in bloom as well. Most end up in 5-7 gallon to bud. I don't look at many other sites. Merry Christmas.


Just a minute before it's over.


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 26, 2015)

Always Killin it don.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2015)

In the 7gal geo pot, From seed: 
-classic Kosher Kush
-Purple (belly) Diesel
-Meaty Chernobyl 
-the Colonel's Gravy
-ConChocolate (female)
Just one bean each, all popped. Male or female they will have a role to play.

Meanwhile, the recently installed AirKing reflects far red and infrared rays as its oscillates fresh air in the easier to clean, shellacked room. 

Girls are growing steady despite being alone (together) much of the time.
They wish you all a Merry Christmas, happy holidays, and year of bountiful harvests 




oldbikepunk said:


> I have a Blue Dream clone from Dark Heart Nursery in the SF Bay Area. I name it because they are original clone providers here and are the most-renowned tbh. No other connection. Every f*^cking clone they sell is amazing. Chem Dawg IV? Their clone would blow your mind. Sherbet. Platinum GSC. Whichever. I have a Blue Dream clone. It's great. Smells great. In 7 gallons of happy frog and watered. Great clone. Their website and seedfinder.org detail it well. The Blue Dream and Sherbet grows faster than the GSC, and not as spindly as Trainwreck, SFVOG, 9 lb Hammer. I'm picking an indoor Blue Dream early January. Sherbet buds fastest for a clone. I was pulling buds to smoke at six weeks in flower indoors so I could stop buying MMJ. I took clones off the Sherbet and will let the next one flower properly, but sometimes you want to smoke your home grown.


We must have some of the best flower in the world, of course its tempting to smoke!

I've tried Blue Dream, just once, the bud was brutal actually (shitty grower) but winterized shatter tasted good. I'm sure yours would be much better if organic. Lets see some more bud pics sometime.
And yea GSC is a slower growing lower yielding girl but she's a potent one .. Much like our Green Spirit Heirloom, fck I miss that deadly potency. World class expansion and sooooooo clean
Ill be sure to hitup Dark Heart when I roll thru the bay tho. Cool..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3572486 In the 7gal geo pot, From seed:
> -classic Kosher Kush
> -Purple (belly) Diesel
> -Meaty Chernobyl
> ...


Nice fan...


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3572486 In the 7gal geo pot, From seed:
> -classic Kosher Kush
> -Purple (belly) Diesel
> -Meaty Chernobyl
> ...


Is the pic of the pic to let the plants no this is what you will look like when done if not off woth its bloony head...


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 26, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Is the pic of the pic to let the plants no this is what you will look like when done if not off woth its bloony head...


That pic in the pic does look familiar...maybe @DonTesla put some of his pics on canvas. Where the F is mine though?


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 26, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> That pic in the pic does look familiar...maybe @DonTesla put some of his pics on canvas. Where the F is mine though?


Yall are both Killin it though.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I went to a Spanish seed bank I use to use and I was surprised that they have
> many US seed bank now available! They also have tga strains...is it only by 10 packs in US too...81 € and a few at 67 €...I would have preferred 5pack!
> There is Crockett family or something like that grand daddy purps and a few others...it is on alchemia seed.com if anyone have time to have look and tell me if there's good strains available!
> Have a great day ★


In the San Francisco Bay Area CA we have five packs of TGA. And ten packs. Try seedfinder.eu if you want to see descriptions of what you're considering. Sometimes they have grower input besides info from the seed company. It's a neat site. Like this one .


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 26, 2015)

Bonjour
Thanks for the info...better to have review from other growers! 
CU


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3566319
> 
> Almost forgot..
> Our beautiful, squat Super Lemon Haze x Chernobyl or SLCh clone. She's outproducing her sistren in terms of speed of her secondary growth. Her roots pre transplant were branching out to the point they looked like white little zippers.
> ...


Making custom seeds is awesome. You can do a pheno search too.


DonTesla said:


> They go by DNA in Canada too I believe.
> The Organic Dons will go by one name world wide, though, don't worry mon!
> 
> Hey ShLuby got any domina pollen I know u got some fire over there..


i am going to have about five kinds of pollen soon. Maybe six. Not Domina.,


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3572486 In the 7gal geo pot, From seed:
> -classic Kosher Kush
> -Purple (belly) Diesel
> -Meaty Chernobyl
> ...


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

Both pics are Blue Dream. Grown in Ocean Forest Happy Frog. No added ingredients or fertilizers. Plain tap water. Just cut it. Went into a 12 hour chamber on October 21 and has cloudy trichomes today. I needed room too. Great smelling plant. Grew great. I had it staked. Was a clone inches tall October 8th. Blew away a Sherbet and Platinum GSC clones bought weeks earlier. I made Sherbet and GSC cuttings. Special plants. GSC grows slow and stout. Sherbet grows and roots very quickly and I was smoking buds off of it six weeks after it was placed in a 12-hour chamber to begin flowering. It was ripe so fast, to pick and dry, at under two months! Cloudy trichomes. Really stupendous but Blue Dream slays its' output. GSC, Sherbet, and Key Lime Pie are all 'Cookie-Family' creations sold as 'clone-only strains' in the SF Bay Area, CA. Key Lime got picked today for powdery mildew. Barely started to mold. Was also ready from being placed into flower on October 21. GSC is totally different than Key Lime or Sherbet, which are similar to each other with Sherbet out-pacing KLP. They're both off-shoots of GSC, though lighter-colored/different shaped leaves make them radically different plants. Speed? Sherbet. Bud time? Sherbet and KLP. Platinum GSC has THE reputation. Takes way longer just to begin budding after being placed under 12-hour light cycle. And a longer time, slower growth, etc., to get the ultimate CA bud.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

These are Key Lime Pie. Put into 12 hour light cycle on October 21. Picked December 26 with Blue Dream. Both had cloudy trichomes. BAM! That fast.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

I grew a few clones for mere weeks before budding because I needed more variety to smoke ASAP after two years of No Growing.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3572486 In the 7gal geo pot, From seed:
> -classic Kosher Kush
> -Purple (belly) Diesel
> -Meaty Chernobyl
> ...


I grew Blue Dream and most of what I grow from reputation without ever sampling. I buy real-deal clones just from my birthright here and an MMJ CA card. Look at MMJ provider, Elemental Wellness in San Jose CA and you see ultimate levels of quality of all products sold. Elemental wellness.com. Bud, concentrate, seeds, clones, etc., I wouldn't judge a strain from a bud sampling if it was bad. I do give credit for tested THC levels as far as what strains I may grow. The True OG tests at +/- 30% thc. I popped a 'feminized-only' seed. Growing tall and spindly and not fast.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 26, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> I grew Blue Dream and most of what I grow from reputation without ever sampling. I buy real-deal clones just from my birthright here and an MMJ CA card. Look at MMJ provider, Elemental Wellness in San Jose CA and you see ultimate levels of quality of all products sold. Elemental wellness.com. Bud, concentrate, seeds, clones, etc., I wouldn't judge a strain from a bud sampling if it was bad. I do give credit for tested THC levels as far as what strains I may grow. The True OG tests at +/- 30% thc. I popped a 'feminized-only' seed. Growing tall and spindly and not fast.


Six feminized seeds of "The True OG" cost $200 US Dollars. Because of the insanely high THC. Sour Secret is another one I have in bloom with 30% ish THC tests.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hello don,
> 
> Subbed up for the rest the journey. I to am an organic grower


Awesome, Good to have you on board PP-
How long you been organic ??
And what strains do you like the most ?

*********************************************************************

@DonPetro 
oi! got some art work for you too, dawg! 
Of course
And merry Christmas G
But broo..you need to start foaming your art too, its too good not to
(I got a guy who prints for super good price and a guy who foams em up and shrink wraps em, for jus another toonie per piece
Now we can sell our art wherever we want..forty- Fitty bones a piece..I got a few stores interested already and another creating a feature wall for us, its DOPE!!!!)
Jump on board and get in on the action!

Also got a cool ass store for our tshirts to sell in!! -they specialize in things you can't get in Canada and all sorts of cool ass shit... We the only company selling clothes in this store now, so now we need to print those ideas real quick!! They pure fire- Made my lion look 20x more deadly!


 

*********************************************************************
@oldbikepunk hey, i scoped out elemental wellness, thanks bro-
they have some great classes and a clean website never mind their cup winners like Jamaican Lion, high CBD, have you ever tried it by chance?

Straight up, i want to emulate their model and whole site a bit, for the local scene here needs more classes and structure and things for canna-community to dive into..

Ps. you should add a picture to your avatar as a contributor to our thread, aye bra!?looks real good when we all stylin


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 27, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Is the pic of the pic to let the plants no this is what you will look like when done if not off woth its bloony head...


Haha, how's it going Anzo?!
Yea its like Ultimate Fighter they move in and train with past champs on posters all around them, and they only choice is shape up or ship out on the stretcher!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 27, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> Making custom seeds is awesome. You can do a pheno search too.
> 
> i am going to have about five kinds of pollen soon. Maybe six. Not Domina.,


Agreed. looking forward to it..
What kinds you gonna have and how do you prefer to store them, OBP?
And how and when do you prefer to pollenate your princesses?

*********************************************************************

Here's some beer cup beauties getting lots of light under DPs deadliest creation to date.. The middle is our SLCh, a Super Silver Haze crossed with Lemon Skunk then Chernobyl, if its a rare visual and extra-potent gravy pheno it will be a super great 2016..


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 27, 2015)

Bonjour
Wow 186 €...200 $ for six fem seeds! ItIis very expensive! 
Jack jerrer are 150 € for regular it is expensive too...
Try Micky kush tga it is 28% tested and less expensive...!
I hope one of your seed will have the same characteristics! 
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 27, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> Six feminized seeds of "The True OG" cost $200 US Dollars. Because of the insanely high THC. Sour Secret is another one I have in bloom with 30% ish THC tests.


Bro, The Cookie Family are mostly a bunch of hustlers slash enthusiasts who love money, And know that if they cross tasty classic stuff with difficult crystally stuff and name it after super popular stuff, everyone will have a hard time hating it, and if they modify the genes and eliminate male female seeds, they they can get away with continual overpricing and keep competition fiercer..I don't call that for the people, lol. Tests are flawed imo, too, but if using as a criterion, It only tests at 21-22% 

If you want a chance to have that strain pop off 30% you're gonna wanna get it in my hands  i'd pop a third genner under DPs vero creations in a soil fully and artfully crafted from nature


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 27, 2015)

The new companion crop of choice for the next year, these tasty organic mini romaines, packed with flavour and fresh crispiness, mon!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 27, 2015)

The new companion crop of choice for the next year, these tasty organic mini romaines, packed with flavour and fresh crispiness, mon!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 28, 2015)

My messages are disappearing, wtf.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 29, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> My messages are disappearing, wtf.


This site has been pooched for days on my end too.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Bro, The Cookie Family are mostly a bunch of hustlers slash enthusiasts who love money, And know that if they cross tasty classic stuff with difficult crystally stuff and name it after super popular stuff, everyone will have a hard time hating it, and if they modify the genes and eliminate male female seeds, they they can get away with continual overpricing and keep competition fiercer..I don't call that for the people, lol. Tests are flawed imo, too, but if using as a criterion, It only tests at 21-22%
> 
> If you want a chance to have that strain pop off 30% you're gonna wanna get it in my hands  i'd pop a third genner under DPs vero creations in a soil fully and artfully crafted from natureView attachment 3573305



Yea, I kept debating posting something very similar. I still can't believe cookies took off like it did. I have had every legit cookie cut thru the garden at one time or another, from forum, thin mint, animal, platinum, s1s, etc and never been impressed with the grow to reward ratio. Sure the smoke is nice, but at least in my experiences, my other genetics make better smoke at a much more stable, less prone to hermie, and not yield like total garbage. Seems the price stays high simply based on name or something. All the growers I know that get the cookies end up junking it after a run or two.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

What have you previously used for companion crops? I love to cover crop with crimson clover overwinter, till it in the spring with tons of rabbit manure from my rabbit herds, then marigolds thru the grow season.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 30, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Bro, The Cookie Family are mostly a bunch of hustlers slash enthusiasts who love money, And know that if they cross tasty classic stuff with difficult crystally stuff and name it after super popular stuff, everyone will have a hard time hating it, and if they modify the genes and eliminate male female seeds, they they can get away with continual overpricing and keep competition fiercer..I don't call that for the people, lol. Tests are flawed imo, too, but if using as a criterion, It only tests at 21-22%
> 
> If you want a chance to have that strain pop off 30% you're gonna wanna get it in my hands  i'd pop a third genner under DPs vero creations in a soil fully and artfully crafted from natureView attachment 3573305


ThenTHC levels vary over the year, by the season almost. True OG has been sold at over 30%. There are some strains that hit 35%. There are a number of strains with the potential of going over 30% or hitting that number. Weed takes a week (Sherbet) minimum to begin flowering and a few weeks almost (Platinum GSC) and 8 weeks to finish at a minimum (Sherbet and Key Lime Pie). These are Cookie strains. I know zero about them as people. I'm just growing weed for myself and fun and it's legal. The THC levels are tested with each new batch of buds they sell. Right now, here in the SF Bay Area that True OG...is so slow to grow and get going, so that weed began budding when it was still warm here. The THC levels are higher in Winter when the temps here are lower and it's easier to keep the heat down. I don't even try to grow indoors in Summer or Spring or Fall. It takes air conditioners and dehumidifiers, etc., The weed they sell is so perfect that it's all indoor grown for the most part. Sour Secret has been sold there and tested at 30% or better. Pura Vida was sold there at 30% or higher too. Some strain hit 35% but it's always deep in the colder months here. The weather is weird here. I'm a bay native. I know these numbers because I have seeds from these strains. A high THC test is a good indicator of potential. It takes some magical growing skills and conditions. 30% is like the holy grail. Only it exists. I test my weed in the hood. We shall see. I have a Sour Secret bag seed and a "The True OG". There is a "True OG" from which Elemental's "The True OG" descended or was developed from clones. Cooler temps are seen through the years of their exacting testing to produce higher THC levels from what I've seen. I'm growing between, especially budding, 55-72 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm not currently using C02 but it seems that higher temps work with C02. I'm actually far enough along that I'm budding plants from seeds as opposed to clones and it's 2/3 homegrown seeds from crossing the Super Weeds. I have two ridiculous standouts in bud now. Fully vegged to 5' and I took clones.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I kept debating posting something very similar. I still can't believe cookies took off like it did. I have had every legit cookie cut thru the garden at one time or another, from forum, thin mint, animal, platinum, s1s, etc and never been impressed with the grow to reward ratio. Sure the smoke is nice, but at least in my experiences, my other genetics make better smoke at a much more stable, less prone to hermie, and not yield like total garbage. Seems the price stays high simply based on name or something. All the growers I know that get the cookies end up junking it after a run or two.


Agreed. By the way. The Cookie clones I budded are all Dark Heart Nursery. Key Lime Pie. Platinum GSC, and Sherbet. I tried them because it's supposed to be hard to grow and the real stuff is seedless and perfect and doesn't sell at under $60 an eighth in a club. A kid in the hood here bought a zip recently and it was full of seeds. That's stress or crap growing or light pollution. GSC-slow as f*ck to veg or begin budding, and slowish all over. It's drying. One plant sent a stank over my block when I chopped and trimmed it. Key Lime Pie almost went moldy, and was delicate and wimpy buds too. Sherbet grows fast and buds fast. It's good. They're all,good. I'm not doing anything but growing it all for the experience and weed. Alien OG. Now that's a standout. THC bomb is good too. I think these Cookie plants are just unique. I see why they sell for so much. I only buy weed on a high THC-to-cost level. Never bought GSC. I don't ever buy weed once I'm growing again. And I like 10-20 strains of buds, I like to grow the best, and to experiment with crossing strains.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 30, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> Agreed. By the way. The Cookie clones I budded are all Dark Heart Nursery. Key Lime Pie. Platinum GSC, and Sherbet. I tried them because it's supposed to be hard to grow and the real stuff is seedless and perfect and doesn't sell at under $60 an eighth in a club. A kid in the hood here bought a zip recently and it was full of seeds. That's stress or crap growing or light pollution. GSC-slow as f*ck to veg or begin budding, and slowish all over. It's drying. One plant sent a stank over my block when I chopped and trimmed it. Key Lime Pie almost went moldy, and was delicate and wimpy buds too. Sherbet grows fast and buds fast. It's good. They're all,good. I'm not doing anything but growing it all for the experience and weed. Alien OG. Now that's a standout. THC bomb is good too. I think these Cookie plants are just unique. I see why they sell for so much. I only buy weed on a high THC-to-cost level. Never bought GSC. I don't ever buy weed once I'm growing again. And I like 10-20 strains of buds, I like to grow the best, and to experiment with crossing strains. View attachment 3574623


Very slow growing Platinum GSC.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's Alien OG I chopped. Very dense buds, vegged a couple weeks, and budded for the buds!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 1, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Wow 186 €...200 $ for six fem seeds! ItIis very expensive!
> Jack jerrer are 150 € for regular it is expensive too...
> Try Micky kush tga it is 28% tested and less expensive...!
> ...


Like this one maybe?


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 1, 2016)

Of the female 9lb Hammer, Querkle, and the Mickey Kush showed female early. It grew better than the males: Dr Who and Deep Purple. The The OG started and grew poorly. Looked male. Sour Secret looked male. Querkle, Deep Purple, 9lb Hammer, and a 3D all had to be forced briefly in a 12 hour room to show sex. I am using Fox Farm HF, and even Dr Earth from Home Depot that actually has good ingredients.? Yeah, clearly catering to growers. I recycle soils and keep buying soil and perlite. I've added some worm castings to a tub I use but that's all. And tap water. I don't test sh*t. I water plants as they get droopy, recover the water after letting dried out containers soak up water for 20-30 minutes and let them drain. It's a huge pain in the ass. Works well though. Fool proof. Some plants get nitrogen burn from FFHF. All the dirt brands are now mixed together with perlite added to all brands. They're too thick as sold and take too long to drain and dry out. Then I can ignore it for days after watering.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 1, 2016)

Blue Dream. I haven't set up my C02 yet. These are just natural indoor.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 1, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Bro, The Cookie Family are mostly a bunch of hustlers slash enthusiasts who love money, And know that if they cross tasty classic stuff with difficult crystally stuff and name it after super popular stuff, everyone will have a hard time hating it, and if they modify the genes and eliminate male female seeds, they they can get away with continual overpricing and keep competition fiercer..I don't call that for the people, lol. Tests are flawed imo, too, but if using as a criterion, It only tests at 21-22%
> 
> If you want a chance to have that strain pop off 30% you're gonna wanna get it in my hands  i'd pop a third genner under DPs vero creations in a soil fully and artfully crafted from natureView attachment 3573305[/QUOT
> I grew the cookie strains for that reason. To see what's up. I haven't got it dried yet. These strains practically demand C02 to get dense and I vegged the GSC for at least a month. I buy strains to make crosses anyway and clones to get buds faster. I'm already done with store bought clone growing. They're all picked. My seed plants are budding now. I didn't make seeds with any cookies strains. Finicky and slow. I will smoke it all. I have clones going off my homegrown strains Urkle OG and a Poison 3D OG. They're 5' in 7 gallons of dirt and getting insanely frosty. California has a new law. We aren't limited to plant numbers now, basically. We get 100 square feet. MMJ. It allows room to play and not worry about numbers. I use a few chambers. They're not perfect yet but they're all growing plants in various stages at 12 or 18 hours. I turned lights on in later October and I have buds from Key Lime Pie, Platinum GSC, Sherbet, Blue Dream, THC Bomb, and Alien OG. Blue Dream is dry and Sherbet is almost gone. I have spare clones of GSC and Sherbet in case they were insane. That's just frugality.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Blue Dream. I haven't set up my C02 yet. These are just natural indoor. View attachment 3576117


Nice pic bra
This was no co2 either. u dont need co2 for frost.
This Is my personal in-house favorite, the Don's own "Colonel's Gravy" with its epic Skunk, Silver and Chernobyl influences..

Insanely debilitating potency, especially for the first half hour. Never seen a strain that could put vets right to sleep with a half a tight cigarette size j, like clock work.

This uber-original, double-dangerous Don Family strain could compete with cookie products no,word of a lie..its terp profile smell-wise is fuckin straight KFC gravy over rotten apples, so unique and rare, plus she activates the third eye harrd another super rare trait, thanks to its Borneal content. i'd look that up.. 4 potential candidates right now, here is one, in a one gallon fab-pot

..be looking very closely for a rare Gravy pheno this round. So far they all reek so I'm stoked


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Nice pic bra
> This was no co2 either. u dont need co2 for frost.
> This Is my personal in-house favorite, the Don's own "Colonel's Gravy" with its epic Skunk, Silver and Chernobyl influences..
> 
> ...


That pheno was special. That terp profile was so unique.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2016)

papapayne said:


> What have you previously used for companion crops? I love to cover crop with crimson clover overwinter, till it in the spring with tons of rabbit manure from my rabbit herds, then marigolds thru the grow season.


Tbh , Not much PPP

Gonna try different herbs lettuces and tasty things I can actually eat, why not try save money and get organic produce for free over winter when its normally tasteless and taxed

I've never seen such healthy looking romaine in my life, its fkn wild. Growing fast and staying bushy / sheeny / squat, while my friends bolted on him and was pale and lanky. Love it.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 2, 2016)

I been debating whether or not to throw down some white clover as a cover crop.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2016)

Again with a massive success rate!!!
4 different strains of clones have showed sex naturally as they are like 50-60 + days old now for sure and have been on 18/6 for a multiple weeks..

Thats 4/5 strains we grew From seed and decided to clone are female so 80% females from male-female seed and counting. Might be 100% after this last strain shows.. Kinda Hoping this last one is a male, its structure is insanely nodey, its squat and its really stinky to touch. Either way gonna be awesome.

Also have a Romulan above ground, a Kosher, a Purpłe Diesel, a LA Chocolate, a SLCh (a third pheno) and a Meaty Chernobyl too

Lets the games begin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> I been debating whether or not to throw down some white clover as a cover crop.


do it!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Tbh , Not much PPP
> 
> Gonna try different herbs lettuces and tasty things I can actually eat, why not try save money and get organic produce for free over winter when its normally tasteless and taxed
> 
> I've never seen such healthy looking romaine in my life, its fkn wild. Growing fast and staying bushy / sheeny / squat, while my friends bolted on him and was pale and lanky. Love it.


Yea I used to have romaine that did that (bolt) but after swapping to buying all my seeds from territorial seed company, have happy ones.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Tbh , Not much PPP
> 
> Gonna try different herbs lettuces and tasty things I can actually eat, why not try save money and get organic produce for free over winter when its normally tasteless and taxed
> 
> I've never seen such healthy looking romaine in my life, its fkn wild. Growing fast and staying bushy / sheeny / squat, while my friends bolted on him and was pale and lanky. Love it.


Growing your own produce is awesome. I have a large variety of lettuces, herbs, chilis, etc etc etc.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Haha, like that one hey?
> Here's another of her.
> 
> 6cm tall, 14 wide, or about 2.2x5.5"
> Damn cuteView attachment 3566336


This girl is growing quick!
 
7 gal geo
1 gal


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Nice pic bra
> This was no co2 either. u dont need co2 for frost.
> This Is my personal in-house favorite, the Don's own "Colonel's Gravy" with its epic Skunk, Silver and Chernobyl influences..
> 
> ...


That's freaking awesome. I have a C02 setup i usually use. I had to move and move storage into a pretty beaten house that needed massive work just to live inside of. I was happy just to setup two closets after missing two years of growing. It was terrible. I'm not kidding. I love growing weed. Anyway, i have a slew of homegrown weed crosses I sprouted in late October flowering as i have room in a bigger spot i made. I grow plants out from seed exclusively. I grew clones to get smoke faster when i started growing again and to try some new strains for growing and smoking and for fun. GSC and the other two are super wimpy with skimpy buds, slow or skimpy growth. I used to always add fertilizer to water in minute amounts, which worked fine tbh, but I skipped it because of your site. A neighbor said the Sherbet and Blue Dream I grew and smoked with him was smoother than weed they buy. Everybody in this story is a MMJ patient. He theorized the C02 used to bud made it more harsh. Idk, some of these skimpy strains cry out for C02. I just won't grow them. I have crosses with seeds from Kiloa that are a breeder's IBL of Chemdawg IV and of The Purps, as in Mendocino. I use clones and make seeds. I use TGA strains of which i have 20 or more. It's out of control seed making. I start all kinds of different seeds. I just crossed four home-made strains with Purple Deathstar pollen. 8 plants. I will next cross a bunch with DR WHO's pollen. No C02, huh? I have the technology and the tank! Should i skip it? I've used it the last ten years.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 3, 2016)

There are three strains in this group of eight. That purple-stem plant is clone-only SFVOG X Chemdawg IV. Some seeds grow like Chemdawg IV with jagged leaves. Other could be a five-blade, small-leaf, Kush plant. All these plants lowest branches got TGA strain Purple Deathstar pollen dusted on them. Separate plants will get pollen from Dr Who. 9lb Hammer X Dr Who. Querkle X Dr Who. I have a Deep Purple male so short, slow, thick, and with odd and thick leaves I will also be using.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> This girl is growing quick!
> View attachment 3577023
> 7 gal geo
> 1 gal


It seems growth is very fast under the white light of the LEDs...would you agree? And can you notice the extra red from those 3500k veros?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jan 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Nice pic bra
> This was no co2 either. u dont need co2 for frost.
> This Is my personal in-house favorite, the Don's own "Colonel's Gravy" with its epic Skunk, Silver and Chernobyl influences..
> 
> ...



Prove it let me get some beans lol
...


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Growing your own produce is awesome. I have a large variety of lettuces, herbs, chilis, etc etc etc.


That's dope. Now that I have space that's the goal.
What you find works well with marijuana ?
And what needs to be off on its own so its not interfering?

Here's a node-staggering 2nd gen beauty that hopes to find some companion crops soon..
Keeping the beer cups on soil has allowed huge healthy roots to grow out, avoiding air pruning and oxidation rust


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> It seems growth is very fast under the white light of the LEDs...would you agree? And can you notice the extra red from those 3500k veros?


Agreed Dp..
The plants sexed themselves without 14/10 and we are at 80% females from (Male/female) seed this round so far.. With temp and humidity fluxes that's very impressive. That tells me one thing: they like the paint job very much..lol
But yea,
Big difference in red with just a 500k drop, seems happy though..got seedlings under it and they're really starting to boom. Second sets of leaves are getting really fat and they're staying nice and low, around 3-4" tall.
I have to say, you did it again. How is your mini light coming though? I could really use that extra light, especially in the mornings..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Prove it let me get some beans lol
> ...





coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Prove it let me get some beans lol
> ...


Gone be a massive pleasure to convert a big cookie fan into a Colonel's Gravy spokesperson


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> There are three strains in this group of eight. That purple-stem plant is clone-only SFVOG X Chemdawg IV. Some seeds grow like Chemdawg IV with jagged leaves. Other could be a five-blade, small-leaf, Kush plant. All these plants lowest branches got TGA strain Purple Deathstar pollen dusted on them. Separate plants will get pollen from Dr Who. 9lb Hammer X Dr Who. Querkle X Dr Who. I have a Deep Purple male so short, slow, thick, and with odd and thick leaves I will also be using.


You just hit the lower larfy branches (wit poll) and flower out the top despite its triggered pollination? Don't find a lack in potency and abundance of popping, swollen achenes ?

As for your co2, I bet it could increase yield by a good 10% .. The question is at what cost, like you said..harshness etc.
I'm not saying it will be, I just doubt it will benefit in any other way, frost included.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 5, 2016)

@DonTesla i hope to have an update on the mini-beast soon. Waiting for parts sucks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> That's dope. Now that I have space that's the goal.
> What you find works well with marijuana ?
> And what needs to be off on its own so its not interfering?
> 
> ...


Have some runner beans and turmeric in with 1 of the Who's and they all are happy as can be. Herbs, like catnip, peppermint, spearmint, basil do well. Keep squash, zuchini separate as they love PM; some chilis as well. Basically I keep my cannabis lumped together in one area, but there are fruits and veges all around them with the exception of the 1x Dr Who. Aloe does fine in the same pot; I know as have grown a few plants in with the aloe.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla i hope to have an update on the mini-beast soon. Waiting for parts sucks.


It sure does, but exciting too. kk Thanks



Vnsmkr said:


> Have some runner beans and turmeric in with 1 of the Who's and they all are happy as can be. Herbs, like catnip, peppermint, spearmint, basil do well. Keep squash, zuchini separate as they love PM; some chilis as well. Basically I keep my cannabis lumped together in one area, but there are fruits and veges all around them with the exception of the 1x Dr Who. Aloe does fine in the same pot; I know as have grown a few plants in with the aloe.


Awesome. Gonna try some herbs like chives, oregano, basil mint & thyme and beans too, but keep the P monsters away. i could always harvest the whole herb bush..
still gonna give the carrots and bigger roots a separate, organic go, tho.

@DonPetro Think you could save me an (acid) trip down to the seed store and send me some of the beans I grabbed you in the spring!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It sure does, but exciting too. kk Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah these runner beans and cannabis are loving the same pot, no intrusions or deficiencies seen thusfar and both are flowering . Beans and buds!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It sure does, but exciting too. kk Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it you are after...the herbs? I don't have alot left. Went HAM last year with plans to go HAMerer this coming season. You can test some of my tomatoes too. I saved seeds from two varieties. And peppers too. I f2'd some Fat n Sassy bells.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

Honey what? No need for nbutane products when your beginning with organic.
when you have organic tish (diesel blend) and organic herbs.. You set.
But that's just me.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> What is it you are after...the herbs? I don't have alot left. Went HAM last year with plans to go HAMerer this coming season. You can test some of my tomatoes too. I saved seeds from two varieties. And peppers too. I f2'd some Fat n Sassy bells.


Those sound deadly ..
We were after rainbow shit mon
Crazy carrots and all those wild thangs, u know?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## DonPetro (Jan 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Those sound deadly ..
> We were after rainbow shit mon
> Crazy carrots and all those wild thangs, u know?


Ah...all the carrot seeds is gone...the carrots did awesome. Im going to market some this year. I'm going to be ordering 3 red varieties and 3 purple. I also will be getting a few types of purple beans as well as some purple podded peas. And you should see the types of tomato on my list...i can hardly wait.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 6, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Ah...all the carrot seeds is gone...the carrots did awesome. Im going to market some this year. I'm going to be ordering 3 red varieties and 3 purple. I also will be getting a few types of purple beans as well as some purple podded peas. And you should see the types of tomato on my list...i can hardly wait. View attachment 3579417


Love it, mon!
Hell of a niche and healthier too

Here's a bed organic babies from seed, several types of lettuce you could say..
Purple D, front right
Kosher K, left
Meaty ChernobylX, back left
And SLCh

Gonna eat this romaine, plant more, take 2nd gen clones in a few weeks, flower this out, and see if any parent potential lies here..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Love it, mon!
> Hell of a niche and healthier too
> 
> Here's a bed organic babies from seed, several types of lettuce you could say..View attachment 3579603
> ...


Q for ya...what was your average canopy to light distance using those 120w panels?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It sure does, but exciting too. kk Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I got chives, oregano, and thai basil always going plus catnip, peppermint, spearmint.

Question guys, if vege seeds are stored similar to cannabis seeds do they last just as long? They are not in glass vials like my cannabis seeds are, but they are in the crisper section of the fridge in ziplock bags with rice....


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Q for ya...what was your average canopy to light distance using those 120w panels?


I tried 12, 14, 16, and 18..inches.
The chocolate took the foot-height like a champ..had a strong metabolism. 
The SLCh are more sensitive.
The Diesels liked the middle road more.

This 3500k light is so strong that water droplets are the enemy during lights on, lol.
All beautiful lights .. A close buddy saw them yesterday and asked how much to build some for his friend, he fucking loves them..
I said 1000 and 500 depending on size and style.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh yeah I got chives, oregano, and thai basil always going plus catnip, peppermint, spearmint.
> 
> Question guys, if vege seeds are stored similar to cannabis seeds do they last just as long? They are not in glass vials like my cannabis seeds are, but they are in the crisper section of the fridge in ziplock bags with rice....


With rice. And fridge. Should be good for years, V
And if you want, you can
Freeze within sealed glass for decades of viability.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla i hope to have an update on the mini-beast soon. Waiting for parts sucks.


Here is to Mini beasts, dawg, this female chocolate has me wondering how to transplant tho.. Her roots grew like this insanely quick. She isn't even the width of the beer cup yet.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

Nothing like hitting some water-only organic that's slaughterhouse-free, glass mason-preserved, full season-cured (ie 3months) from under a 4000k DIY LeD panel no less
Oh man.
Amen.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

Taken with the tablet.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3579263


2 inches of Food grade clay stones, triple rinsed and screened, normally for hydroponics, but what de hell, why not use as an oxygen layer under the organic soil. 

More gas exchanging, better drainage, and little less compaction should mean more vibrant roots and robust flowers..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> 2 inches of Food grade clay stones, triple rinsed and screened, normally for hydroponics, but what de hell, why not use as an oxygen layer under the organic soil.
> 
> More gas exchanging, better drainage, and little less compaction should mean more vibrant roots and robust flowers..


Hydroton?


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I tried 12, 14, 16, and 18..inches.
> The chocolate took the foot-height like a champ..had a strong metabolism.
> The SLCh are more sensitive.
> The Diesels liked the middle road more.
> ...


Yea i really liked the intensity of that light. Hanging in the basement it would light up the upstairs if i had the door open.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Hydroton?


Hydrocorn, XXL mon, a top seller in Canada apparently
It's food grade clay thats airy.
I'm trying a bag out on a few geos, 
see if i like it as a rockdress and air bottom



DonPetro said:


> Yea i really liked the intensity of that light. Hanging in the basement it would light up the upstairs if i had the door open.


It's serious. My boy bent down and peeked up at it the other day. He won't ever do that again, I bet, lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hydrocorn, XXL mon, a top seller in Canada apparently
> It's food grade clay thats airy.
> I'm trying a bag out on a few geos,
> see if i like it as a rockdress and air bottom
> ...


Yea i still look a little too close sometimes. I think its pretty obvious the plants like the light though. I've got a tree that will be on its second over-wintering, a geranium that survived the frost and my 3 gallon smartie with the rosemary and thyme bush all going strong under that low profile 4' veg lamp i built.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2016)

Good idea


DonTesla said:


> 2 inches of Food grade clay stones, triple rinsed and screened, normally for hydroponics, but what de hell, why not use as an oxygen layer under the organic soil.
> 
> More gas exchanging, better drainage, and little less compaction should mean more vibrant roots and robust flowers..


Good idea. Should work great


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Yea i still look a little too close sometimes. I think its pretty obvious the plants like the light though. I've got a tree that will be on its second over-wintering, a geranium that survived the frost and my 3 gallon smartie with the rosemary and thyme bush all going strong under that low profile 4' veg lamp i built.


Note the bit of water mark bleach damage from watering when lights on.
Huge leaves from seed, even on this sativa dom PurpleD, which shot from a 3 setter to a 7 setter in about 3/16" flat


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 8, 2016)

Pass deSour Cream, please..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3580733
> Pass deSour Cream, please..


diamonds and dust. nice


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3580733
> Pass deSour Cream, please..


Loved the terp profile on that one.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 8, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Loved the terp profile on that one.


Jar smelled bit rude, but busted up she went right sweet and sour, very unique, and hard to explain..
Also hard to explain, this 3rd gen clone of our super Stinky stacky Sativa


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2016)

night before last me and my 2 kids (girls 4 & 6) were up on the roof and I asked them both to smell the flowers, 2x Dr Who, 1x Viet Sativa, 1x Blue Dream, which are flowering. The only one the said ewwww on was the Blue Dream and she does smell pretty skunky. The Viet has a unique smell, cant describe it, "fresh" maybe with some piney addition as well. And both the Dr Who's reek of lemon really nice smell, sweet and sour on stem rub.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Jar smelled bit rude, but busted up she went right sweet and sour, very unique, and hard to explain..View attachment 3581322
> Also hard to explain, this 3rd gen clone of our super Stinky stacky Sativa


Black Forrest HAM?


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Jar smelled bit rude, but busted up she went right sweet and sour, very unique, and hard to explain..View attachment 3581322
> Also hard to explain, this 3rd gen clone of our super Stinky stacky Sativa


Is the new growth different colors etc and messed up Weirdly compared to others?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

View attachment 3579603


Woah. Fattest leaves in the den belong to these babies who,are only 3 weeks old today
72 hours since last pic.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

Heres that shot 72 Hours ago
Impressive growth since


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Black Forrest HAM?


Haha, what's next, Black Forrest Cake!?
Good names, bredgren, keep it up.

***********************************************************



anzohaze said:


> Is the new growth different colors etc and messed up Weirdly compared to others?


The sour cream was really weird. Pink hairs, curly glossy leaves like excess nitrogen or water, but again, very sheeny. No till beds were too deep and wet I think.
A strange beast no doubt. Really grows on you tho.

***********************************************************

As for the Sativa, her new growth is verrry stacked and green. Hate to even top it.. It be Loving life in the 7gal, and the one gal under the sink too.
Figured a 3rd genner would be insane tho.
This 2nd genner is so stacked and so stinky and so tough, its totally resistant to changes, even stretching and P lockup, I'm excited to identify it and breed with her or him, whatever sex it is.

***********************************************************
Ok now, Enter the experimental pots with Ocean Farma tweaks..
Not only are we testing 3 types of the coir now, 
We have _3 different amounts of kelp we be testing.._
Normally Dp is the genius but I think I'm on to something..
With 60 trace elements and its low NPK it seems a safe and worthwhile trial 
It's not a huge leap like leaf mould but should be really good to see how the different percentages of kelp play out
0.5%
1%
2%
And 3%


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh my.
I think there might be a 3rd gen black Forrest in the house..

***********************************************************
Speaking of last years hilights, here's a little hilight reel from the Don Fam to yours..
F1 Super Lemon Chernobyl from seed

 
Vortex Bubba with a glossy finish after ~100 days of water only in a 1 gallon smartie

 
Sheer frost shots from our early days..thanks to the china panel 

 
Blurry but beautiful.

 
Our super special, visual, in house Gravy
Known as The Colonel's Gravy from now on..
She will be back soon 

 
Ok, Behind the scenes..
Tore down the tents to build the wooden one.. Little Imagination and a few screws later..

 
Ah thats better..Water proof red, yellow and green floor for the cuties be here to stay (with slick black trim for the winter)

 
One of the many Dense colas of Chocolate off of the 4000k spectrum panels that the talented Dp manifested for his boy.
'twas so tasty. This was the nug that liked being ten inches away late

 
Chocolate, once again.

 
It's all about the roots though, isn't it..


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow!!! are they grown under cobs?, I'm 2-4 weeks off starting my first run under my diy cob fixture, which is really a prototype for 2 slightly bigger lights, and to be honest, I'm pretty nervous about the harvest weight/denseness of buds, obviously I've read the threads, but they're proper poisonous threads pmsl, those guys could start an argument in an empty room. I've read conflicting reports and I've also seen great results with led (on photo's).

Here's some snaps of the fixture


   

9 cxa3070AB 3000k between 3 hlg-h185-c1050a + 24v led strip 5000k on 60w driver, the whole light draws a measured 358W, this is covering a 4x4 tent(the code on the driver may be wrong, but the values are right). Do you think this is enough? and what height do you keep your lights?, I'm having humidity issue's, although my temps are perfect.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Wow!!! are they grown under cobs?, I'm 2-4 weeks off starting my first run under my diy cob fixture, which is really a prototype for 2 slightly bigger lights, and to be honest, I'm pretty nervous about the harvest weight/denseness of buds, obviously I've read the threads, but they're proper poisonous threads pmsl, those guys could start an argument in an empty room. I've read conflicting reports and I've also seen great results with led (on photo's).
> 
> Here's some snaps of the fixture
> 
> ...


Hahaha, just noticed a major flaw in my room set up, looking at these pics, my oscillating fan blowing air on to my heat sinks is going right across my out take fan outlet, think I'll move it to the other side.


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 10, 2016)

When are you/yall stating a seed business. Let me no I'll order


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Couple more hilights here..

1st attempt at the no till..


Learned a lot from our mistakes..six plants mashed in here. Never again I tell you!


My little homeless assistant whom I rescued once Dp moved away and left me at the helm
Hope she's doing good in her adopted home..


Dp in spirit as his SourD beasts across this no till like a bully at recess.
Everybody bug him to make seeds this year pLeAsE!!!


Some local F1 KosherTahoe we flowered with water only from seed, in one gallon smarties.. What a profile on this one..


Glad we have a KK growing again.. I love her afghani structure and floral coffee-pine aromas


Some rare heirloom from seed, this difficult to clone strain grew dense popcorn around the stem and left stem holes thru the nuggets, gaining the name o2 back in the 90's
Fast strong and fruity.. Miss her as well


About the hollow stems around here, folks..


This Short 3rd gen Jack Cleaner clone got so frosty so quick it wasn't even funny. These petioles are mind blowing

 Black Forrest for breaky?
This nugget, dwarfing a 40 of rum like child's play, was a good 100grams wet and cured to over an ounce and actually required 2 separate 1L mason jars to house her, while the plant yielded over a qp in a 3 gallon plastic pot


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jan 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Wow!!! are they grown under cobs?, I'm 2-4 weeks off starting my first run under my diy cob fixture, which is really a prototype for 2 slightly bigger lights, and to be honest, I'm pretty nervous about the harvest weight/denseness of buds, obviously I've read the threads, but they're proper poisonous threads pmsl, those guys could start an argument in an empty room. I've read conflicting reports and I've also seen great results with led (on photo's).
> 
> Here's some snaps of the fixture
> 
> ...


FUCKIN RIGHTEOUS


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Wow!!! are they grown under cobs?, I'm 2-4 weeks off starting my first run under my diy cob fixture, which is really a prototype for 2 slightly bigger lights, and to be honest, I'm pretty nervous about the harvest weight/denseness of buds, obviously I've read the threads, but they're proper poisonous threads pmsl, those guys could start an argument in an empty room. I've read conflicting reports and I've also seen great results with led (on photo's).
> 
> Here's some snaps of the fixture
> 
> ...


High humidity or low?
Seems like a lot of light for 4x4..should be equivilent to about 750w hps with 30% less heat. normal guys would go 1000w air cooled in a 4x4 or 600w. so set for an awesome run if you don't chintz out on vegging.
Are your strains the same as your last run?

Only thing is your cobs are gonna penetrate a lot more than your little LEDs but its a beautiful build imo.
Congrats.. Who helped you?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

anzohaze said:


> When are you/yall stating a seed business. Let me no I'll order


Appreciate that Anzo

We have distribution lined up in Canada and USA thanks to a friend in biz.
Our packaging is under way and will be as good as CropKing if it goes well, with a DonFamily pin hopefully this year and hi def photography from our own garden splashing the packaging for sure
Our first set of strains will be ready in April or May (I hope)
Our Jordan of the Islands crosses should be ready for next Christmas..
If we could lower our percentage of females from seed this would be easier and faster, but its well over 80% fem from male fem stock


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Appreciate that Anzo
> 
> We have distribution lined up in Canada and USA thanks to a friend in biz.
> Our packaging is under way and will be as good as CropKing if it goes well, with a DonFamily pin hopefully this year and hi def photography from our own garden splashing the packaging for sure
> ...


please keep me posted and let me know when and were the drop happens I'll be sure to pick up a few packs


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> High humidity or low?
> Seems like a lot of light for 4x4..should be equivilent to about 750w hps with 30% less heat. normal guys would go 1000w air cooled in a 4x4 or 600w. so set for an awesome run if you don't chintz out on vegging.
> Are your strains the same as your last run?
> 
> ...


Low, dry as a bone, well around 40ish +/-5deg, but lower than I'd like for veg.

The strip leds were added as a bit of an after thought, I'm an electrician by trade, (although I'm no expert on electronics, different thing all together), and them and the driver were 'salvaged' after a job lol. I built the light myself, the main part of my job is installing led fixtures(increasingly so over the last few years) and we sometimes get faulty one's which we try and repair sometimes successfully, sometimes not. I've only just started to realize the potential of some of the fittings we are installing.

Here's my salvaged/botched lights keeping my mothers alive and used for early veg

     

Not gonna have any lighting companies worried but they're doing the job, free lights are better, and the little bay tree I bought a couple of weeks ago loves it in there.

edit....... a lot of light for a 4x4 sounds good to me


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Appreciate that Anzo
> 
> We have distribution lined up in Canada and USA thanks to a friend in biz.
> Our packaging is under way and will be as good as CropKing if it goes well, with a DonFamily pin hopefully this year and hi def photography from our own garden splashing the packaging for sure
> ...


Hmmmnnnnn............wouldn't mind sampling some of your gens to, I'll be keeping my eye out for this. I'd rather buy seed from someone I know is legit and in it for the love of it, rather than just a fast buck.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

Last set of hilights are a tribute to the true Founders of the Dons, not i, but both Dp and his genius of a dad, my two favorite teachers world wide mon, and very much the reason I am who I am today.. Couldn't have done half of what I did without their ongoing pooling of knowledge and experimentation

That said, lets explore some soil and seed and light shots, as that's where all the magic hides ..

Start with some humus based, organic Living soil..
Big up Dp for spotting this niche before it became popular


 
Add the best genetics you can get your hands on.. Big up to DonWolof for doing his thing back in the day and saving all these wildly potent F1 heirlooms.

And to DonPetro for networking with guys like the Rev
And getting us sneak peeks on strains before they came to world market.
Inspiring!

 
Hire a DIY LED genius to build you a fleet of solderless cob panels, or become one yourself.. Again, big up to Dp for crossing this bridge himself and coming back to share the knowledge 
And to all his mentors who helped, I thank you too. 



Also a shout out to the knowledgable Pat whereever you are, our humble homie Stow and especially the wise microbeMan, whose 2500gal tea batches helped us clear the air and identify our minimalistic sweet spots.

 
Big up to DP's endless obsession with creating better soil recipes, and now, light designs..as I'm in love with these vero's..straight up.. Possibly my best investment of my whole life

 
Did I mention they get better with age vs losing 10% viability every 100 days, like Hps's do unfortunately?

 
To a Solderless future for the Dons and our friends..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hmmmnnnnn............wouldn't mind sampling some of your gens to, I'll be keeping my eye out for this. I'd rather buy seed from someone I know is legit and in it for the love of it, rather than just a fast buck.


Much respect dude, I'd like your opinion.

Those feminized companies taxing the people drive me crazy tho..

My personal vision includes a company that sells insane vials of male pollen, deadly male female seeds all small batches, hand crafted, and fully loaded organic soil amendment packs.. 
The goal being helping the enthusiast and caregiver vs cornering the market and forcing ppl's hands..

And winning a few Cannibus cups of course 

We'll have to see what the future all holds, but either way,
Can't wait to meet all you cool ass cats that been supporting the thread for a minute!

Been a slice


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Low, dry as a bone, well around 40ish +/-5deg, but lower than I'd like for veg.
> 
> The strip leds were added as a bit of an after thought, I'm an electrician by trade, (although I'm no expert on electronics, different thing all together), and them and the driver were 'salvaged' after a job lol. I built the light myself, the main part of my job is installing led fixtures(increasingly so over the last few years) and we sometimes get faulty one's which we try and repair sometimes successfully, sometimes not. I've only just started to realize the potential of some of the fittings we are installing.
> 
> ...


U like it around 50 60?
I had bone dry humidity too.. Even lower.
Started sucking less air in
Less air out too, then increased pot size. Now we at 40-55% vs just 20-40 and the room's door is almost always cracked open a foot or two


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Jan 10, 2016)

Great pictorial. Glad i've been hanging out here with you two fine guys, I'd also be down with some of your gear when the time comes. Your plants always look so healthy and the buds, knuff said.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Much respect dude, I'd like your opinion.
> 
> Those feminized companies taxing the people drive me crazy tho..
> 
> ...


I bought a six-pack of feminized seeds from Elemental Wellness in SJ CA. They took 'True OG' clones, developed them for years and made their own 'The True OG' which wins awards. I won't buy anymore. I buy seeds (among others) that have hit over 30% THC purely to make my own seed-crosses with them. The True OG seeds are $200 for six. Total ripoff. I buy stupid stuff for fun. A new-strain $40 Sherbet clone. So, against 15 strains I sprouted it grew The Weakest. Among a 9lb Hammer (found two tiny expelled male sacs today), a Sour Secret, and a Mickey Kush-all potential 30%- it's hands down the loser. Among my own crosses it's just pathetic. I wanted to try it, get the high THC genetics to make seeds, and make it purple or something. I agree with the spirit of your weed growing feelings. I love making seeds. I'm flowering 7 strains of homegrown seeds with varying amounts of crossing over five years or so which were then all crossed with a male I grew from this cross: clone-only SFVOG Kush x Chemdawg IV. They're all different and similar in the frosting of leaves. I cross things with whatever males turn up among the plants I sprout. I don't need to buy seeds or clones anymore really. I have a lifetime of seeds made from great seeds i bought and my old Durban Poison. I'm making seeds with pollen from TGA strains Dr Who and Purple Deathstar (Querkle x Deathstar). I have three other males I'm not using. I gather pollen, use some, save it, and keep the plants alive awhile. I have different strains made from, but not all together : Mendo Purps; ten-year IBL, purely-sativa, bore of a Durban Poison strain turned spectacular in crosses; Chemdawg IV from Kiloa; an insane clone-only Chemdawg IV; 3D; Vortex; Urkle; F.O.G.(Northern Lights 5 Haze x Skunk #1); Chernobyl; Space Queen; Romulan Sour Grapefruit; clone-Cheese; Trainwreck; etc., I have 15 more strains of TGA to grow and cross. Yes, it gets ridiculous. I have a backpack of vegetable and weed seeds. I have not wrapped my mind around embracing your radical soil with bugs, but I've been using dirt and water only. And recycling my old soil with new as i use more.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> night before last me and my 2 kids (girls 4 & 6) were up on the roof and I asked them both to smell the flowers, 2x Dr Who, 1x Viet Sativa, 1x Blue Dream, which are flowering. The only one the said ewwww on was the Blue Dream and she does smell pretty skunky. The Viet has a unique smell, cant describe it, "fresh" maybe with some piney addition as well. And both the Dr Who's reek of lemon really nice smell, sweet and sour on stem rub.


Blue Dream makes great buds and grows fast. It blew away five other elite clone strains I just picked. Platinum GSC is a standout as well. A youngster in the hood got a whiff of all six and said, "That's loud." GSC is Loud. Slow, but I see why it's popular now. Even better in dirt grown at home.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> U like it around 50 60?
> I had bone dry humidity too.. Even lower.
> Started sucking less air in
> Less air out too, then increased pot size. Now we at 40-55% vs just 20-40 and the room's door is almost always cracked open a foot or two


The older plants don't mind it at 40%ish, but i find younger plants grow faster and healthier at around 55%, which is what i try to aim for during veg. I've tried slowing my fan down with a controller but it makes horrific noise if not run at maximum. I might try with a timer 15 on 15 off see what happens to my temps


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Nice pic bra
> This was no co2 either. u dont need co2 for frost.
> This Is my personal in-house favorite, the Don's own "Colonel's Gravy" with its epic Skunk, Silver and Chernobyl influences..
> 
> ...


I tried three Cookie strains for kicks. I missed 2 years of growing and i needed buds fast so i sprouted seeds and bought clones. Platinum GSC clone-only was pretty good. But I don't think i even kept a clone of the clone alive. Afterwards, the strong odor, it's good. The other two-Key Lime Pie, and Sherbet..the only two of twenty strains to get powdery mildew. It's not even hot. So, they're out. I still have Sherbet clones i made myself, but ..powdery mildew. ehh. Home made strains rule. Those two have spindly growth too. I'll take pics of a 5' indoor Urkle OG and a 5' Durban3DxPurpsPoison x OG. Both are off the hinges at six weeks of 12 hours. They're with others under an old 1,000 watt HPS with a brand new bulb and about to get a light mover installed. I had to move and start over.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Last set of hilights are a tribute to the true Founders of the Dons, not i, but both Dp and his genius of a dad, my two favorite teachers world wide mon, and very much the reason I am who I am today.. Couldn't have done half of what I did without their ongoing pooling of knowledge and experimentation
> 
> That said, lets explore some soil and seed and light shots, as that's where all the magic hides ..
> View attachment 3582830
> ...


Love that second last pic! The light coming from the cobs looks so cool!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Jan 11, 2016)

Damn dude, with all I have read and seen just on this one page, I'm subd! Going back to pg.1. I've got alot of reading to do. Great job, awesome grow, humble honest passion, DIY ingenuity, NEVER STOP! Your definitely an asset to this community and hopefully soon, to the industry. If ever products become for sale, I'll be among your first consumers!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Last set of hilights are a tribute to the true Founders of the Dons, not i, but both Dp and his genius of a dad, my two favorite teachers world wide mon, and very much the reason I am who I am today.. Couldn't have done half of what I did without their ongoing pooling of knowledge and experimentation
> 
> That said, lets explore some soil and seed and light shots, as that's where all the magic hides ..
> View attachment 3582830
> ...


Your bugs make me smile!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 11, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Love that second last pic! The light coming from the cobs looks so cool!


Hey Buddy, silly question. Is everyone still going by milky trichomes as the ripening point at which to pick, or are some people just letting the plants go into Amber-colored trichomes to let them fatten up and get super-crystalized? In the eighties we would pick when all the hairs were dried up, which is a little early on some plants containing purples or Indica where the hairs die early and the bud then needs to continue for longer to get mature. I've used this book since 1981 when I was sixteen. We grew seeds from bags in the woods. Mexican, Colombian, and Thai. A friend borrowed my newer copy, grow equipment, and never returned my book. This book is moldy from another grower borrowing it over 30 years ago. He grew the first Ruderalis in 1983 and it was total shit-weed with no high whatsoever. No one knew yet about Ruderalis, and of course it's Russian shit-weed used in Auto-Flower now, which I'll never grow. Female-only seeds were a one-time purchase for me. Pure Ruderalis DID NOT GET YOU HIGH. Dude lost an entire season of woods-growing efforts cultivating garbage weed a foot tall.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 11, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Hey Buddy, silly question. Is everyone still going by milky trichomes as the ripening point at which to pick, or are some people just letting the plants go into Amber-colored trichomes to let them fatten up and get super-crystalized? In the eighties we would pick when all the hairs were dried up, which is a little early on some plants containing purples or Indica where the hairs die early and the bud then needs to continue for longer to get mature. I've used this book since 1981 when I was sixteen. We grew seeds from bags in the woods. Mexican, Colombian, and Thai. A friend borrowed my newer copy, grow equipment, and never returned my book. This book is moldy from another grower borrowing it over 30 years ago. He grew the first Ruderalis in 1983 and it was total shit-weed with no high whatsoever. No one knew yet about Ruderalis, and of course it's Russian shit-weed used in Auto-Flower now, which I'll never grow. Female-only seeds were a one-time purchase for me. Pure Ruderalis DID NOT GET YOU HIGH. Dude lost an entire season of woods-growing efforts cultivating garbage weed a foot tall. View attachment 3583649


Normally they will go from clear to milky then back to clear then amber. Get once they go from milky back to clear is my preference.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The older plants don't mind it at 40%ish, but i find younger plants grow faster and healthier at around 55%, which is what i try to aim for during veg. I've tried slowing my fan down with a controller but it makes horrific noise if not run at maximum. I might try with a timer 15 on 15 off see what happens to my temps


Well said, DB, Well said.
And yep, Those horrific noises be no good
I hope the timer thing works
If not, well what I did was..
spent 30 on a wheeled dimmable 10amp on its own mini 4 inch heatsink
Does 2 identical inlines same make and model, both 6" both capable of 64 sq ft
Since this is just 30-32 sq ft and cold atm its turned right down.
All gears seem happy now and nice and flexible too
Even now, I'll "sweat" the room up a little bit, here and there,

pop that humidity up,
and maybe turn the china off even if need be, since she the hottest
..

yea, nothing like seeing them all praying and super happy

Good stuff



DonPetro said:


> Love that second last pic! The light coming from the cobs looks so cool!


Gonna have to print and foam that classic for ya, hey!?

Wowzaaa

That's _art_




Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Damn dude, with all I have read and seen just on this one page, I'm subd! Going back to pg.1. I've got alot of reading to do. Great job, awesome grow, humble honest passion, DIY ingenuity, NEVER STOP! Your definitely an asset to this community and hopefully soon, to the industry. If ever products become for sale, I'll be among your first consumers!


Damn! Light it up!
straight Firing up the Dons!
Much respect, gramps
Glad to have a solid cat on board so solidly!



oldbikepunk said:


> Hey Buddy, silly question. Is everyone still going by milky trichomes as the ripening point at which to pick, or are some people just letting the plants go into Amber-colored trichomes to let them fatten up and get super-crystalized? ...


Good question actually, ODP

I like 1% amber for daytime
And 20% for night time

You see it depends on sativa vs indy and more..

I'd like to have a staged technique most likely top to down for an LSTd plant and another more holistic and iced harvest (in full) for a cola Dom that's possibly mainlined

Overall though, my principle is..
*Harvest the tops for pure potency and max flavour,
so max terps as well as max volume and length of bulbous sacs,
(60x good magnification for me..)

Just Shooting for max expansion, and max physcoactivity. 

-really strong but really clean day time (functional?) erb where one hoot and you are expanded, medicated, elevated, and pallet's satisfied, with no energy drain and no burnout
That's my key

Then fck, why not Fatten up/ amber up the bottoms a bit, 
especially if LST sativa doms or of if a non cola dom for more yield and more couchlock stone. 

Also, remember Light types and spectrums, soil type, nutrient lockups, and generation of plant can all effect speed of trich development it seems..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2016)

Houston, ..
We created some monsters..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2016)

Crazy healthy, and did i mention edible, companion crops getting ready for BLT's..
More sprouting too..so awesome.

 
Water only Organic!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3583804
> Crazy healthy, and did i mention edible, companion crops getting ready for BLT's..
> More sprouting too..so awesome.
> 
> ...


Looks like a mustard green...?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3583804
> Crazy healthy, and did i mention edible, companion crops getting ready for BLT's..
> More sprouting too..so awesome.
> 
> ...


Leafy greens do well, just mulched a bunch of pumpkin sprouts and mustard under a few layers after it sprouted.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like a mustard green...?


Our romaine!? It's crazy.. Must have ripped the tap roots when transplanting, she so fat and wide.

Others are praying crazy.

Only have one pack of romaine lettuce seeds so..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Our romaine!? It's crazy.. Must have ripped the tap roots when transplanting, she so fat and wide.
> 
> Others are praying crazy.
> 
> Only have one pack of romaine lettuce seeds so..


Looks yummy anyway.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 12, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Looks like a mustard green...?





DonPetro said:


> Looks yummy anyway.


Very tasty leaf and super crispy veins.

Also special, this *Kosher* from seed..
Day 21
- topped her at the 4th node and look what came off the top..
An odd little 8 set 
She has a hollow stem too!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 13, 2016)

Just realized this switch is capable of handling 6-8 fans, according to the receipt.
Cost 40 but must be why it's happy dimming.

Speaking of 40, I'm tinkering with 40% aeration instead of 25% on this next 25gallons.

Along with a couple meal tweaks
Should be good!!

Also, males are confirmed, very stinky stacky and healthy, gonna move them to another location for pollination.

Ahh.
Was locked out of the thread, good to be back in, lol

DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 13, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Looks yummy anyway.


A little Kosher shot for you.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2016)

Some serious, sexy, and sensitive Gravy, whose the busiest one of all 4 in this 1st gen basket so far 

in terms of most sets and most progressive secondary growth
23 days old 
And under the 3500k mothership now.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Some serious, sexy, and sensitive Gravy, whose the busiest one of all 4 in this 1st gen basket so far
> 
> in terms of most sets and most progressive secondary growthView attachment 3585565
> 23 days old
> And under the 3500k mothership now.


Looking proper, DT.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 14, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Normally they will go from clear to milky then back to clear then amber. Get once they go from milky back to clear is my preference.


Thanks, I don't think I've seen cloudy back to clear but I have not been looking exactly for that change. I'll check my next plants more carefully at the end for that change. I have a load of home-crosses ending in X (SFVOGK x Chemdawg IV) in a few weeks/month. A kid here (young person over 20!) said some of the plants look like fake weed plants made for TV.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Thanks, I don't think I've seen cloudy back to clear but I have not been looking exactly for that change. I'll check my next plants more carefully at the end for that change. I have a load of home-crosses ending in X (SFVOGK x Chemdawg IV) in a few weeks/month. A kid here (young person over 20!) said some of the plants look like fake weed plants made for TV.


some of that good good fake shit eh


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey, Don's............... I wanna change my profile name and let you know where I stand. When I set my account up I'd never been on any type of forum before, but was looking for powdery mildew solutions and came across this site. I didn't know you guy's existed. Don Brennon was a nickname I was given at school cause of my inability to play FOOTBALL (NOT soccer!!!!!!!, pmsl, there was a 1 legged taxi driver in a soap opera called Don Brennan at the time) Then I this lead me to organics threads and you's totally killin it cool cats. I really don't want to step on your toes as I realize you're trying to set something up commercially.

Do you know if I can do this, or could admin do it? as I said I'm new to forums.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 15, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hey, Don's............... I wanna change my profile name and let you know where I stand. When I set my account up I'd never been on any type of forum before, but was looking for powdery mildew solutions and came across this site. I didn't know you guy's existed. Don Brennon was a nickname I was given at school cause of my inability to play FOOTBALL (NOT soccer!!!!!!!, pmsl, there was a 1 legged taxi driver in a soap opera called Don Brennan at the time) Then I this lead me to organics threads and you's totally killin it cool cats. I really don't want to step on your toes as I realize you're trying to set something up commercially.
> 
> Do you know if I can do this, or could admin do it? as I said I'm new to forums.


I wouldn't worry about bro...consider yourself a member of the fam.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 16, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> I wouldn't worry about bro...consider yourself a member of the fam.


Honored bro......... It can't be done anyway.


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Jan 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Some serious, sexy, and sensitive Gravy, whose the busiest one of all 4 in this 1st gen basket so far
> 
> in terms of most sets and most progressive secondary growthView attachment 3585565
> 23 days old
> And under the 3500k mothership now.


Nice dude! I love the branchy type. Makes a good yeilder, if the pheno is right!
Looks super vigorous!


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Well said, DB, Well said.
> And yep, Those horrific noises be no good
> I hope the timer thing works
> If not, well what I did was..
> ...


_
Really like your philosophy on staged harvesting, I will try that this year. Thanks._


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey Don's........whatsup? just been watching some vids on the tube and wondered if you were aware of Growmau5's DIY LED Basics vids(he's on RIU too) If you're into diy leds they're f**kin awesome, shit, I had to do hours and hours of research, resourcing and number crunching to even get near a build, these lay it all out plain and simple
- 



They make me wanna start building


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 18, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hey Don's........whatsup? just been watching some vids on the tube and wondered if you were aware of Growmau5's DIY LED Basics vids(he's on RIU too) If you're into diy leds they're f**kin awesome, shit, I had to do hours and hours of research, resourcing and number crunching to even get near a build, these lay it all out plain and simple
> -
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find DonB!
Appreciate you pooling good findings here..
It's all about simplifying..



vino4russ said:


> _Really like your philosophy on staged harvesting, I will try that this year. Thanks._



Shit,
Our pleasure, Vino
Forgot to mention I like to batch any cloning and final trimming/training together on the same day to keep the stress days down to a min, especially the more Sativa / finicky / landrace we go.
Most strains live for roughly a hundred days, it could be argued each one is roughly equivalent to a human year, we jus trying keep the number of good years high, right..anyways,
Best of luck, dude!



oldbikepunk said:


> Thanks, I don't think I've seen cloudy back to clear but I have not been looking exactly for that change. I'll check my next plants more carefully at the end for that change. I have a load of home-crosses ending in X (SFVOGK x Chemdawg IV) in a few weeks/month. A kid here (young person over 20!) said some of the plants look like fake weed plants made for TV.


Those are fake? Aw man, that be no fun..
If We Directed, they'd be real!!
You'd hear lighters flicking every scene behind the scenes lol



DonPetro said:


> Looking proper, DT.


Nice
Respect, dawg.
Brand new 7gallons under your lights on the new floor, 
Wow in itself.
Add our favorite specimens, means more wow.

Here's a lil sneak peek for you..

Our prize male, a 2nd gen BlackForrest double headed beast from the get-go, and soon, big pollen producer ..
will likely produce the First strain of 2016:
..... Silver Orchid.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Blue Dream makes great buds and grows fast. It blew away five other elite clone strains I just picked. Platinum GSC is a standout as well. A youngster in the hood got a whiff of all six and said, "That's loud." GSC is Loud. Slow, but I see why it's popular now. Even better in dirt grown at home.


Just chucked some chernobyl and conspiracy kush pollen on viet sativa #2, conspiracy kush, gage good ideas, 707 headband, blue dream. some got chernobyl, some got conspiracy kush.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 18, 2016)

Appreciate the info Don.....stress free is my motto. Keep up the good work and positive karma.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Appreciate the info Don.....stress free is my motto. Keep up the good work and positive karma.


Respect brothaaaa
I've also stopped using beer cups for myself.
They slow the organics magic down imo.
From seed, ima grow in my final pot and soil from now, from the get go!!
If you like growth explosions, fat stems and green health, that's the way, I think!
They stretch about 3 inches with that first set, then they get faaaaattttt, real squat too if under good foncé light..

Clones are slightly different, though.
For another day..



Vnsmkr said:


> Just chucked some chernobyl and conspiracy kush pollen on viet sativa #2, conspiracy kush, gage good ideas, 707 headband, blue dream. some got chernobyl, some got conspiracy kush.


That's how it's done homie!
Congrats!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2016)

Why does it mess up your whole MSG when u on a new page.. That little ad shouldn't squeeze everything skinny for miles, that's some glitchy shit..
Here's that pic again.Black Forrest in 7gal geo, 2nd generation as well.
Topped and ready for its own male tent


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2016)

4wks from seed
These 4 kinds are ready to clone, big time.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2016)

this is my girls' Super Lemon Chernobyl, JTR Pheno, getting ready for final trim, final cloning, and its LST/photo shoot..
Leading the garden in tops!!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3589377
> 
> 4wks from seed
> These 4 kinds are ready to clone, big time.


Shit have those ever taken off.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 19, 2016)

Bitchen......that is fantastic growth and color. I am going to plant some this year that way and a transplant to see how they go side by side. Either way I'll get a good crop and see the results.....very cool Don.....I have been a good gardener my entire life and wondered why not use you final pot just as farmer do for crops in the ground...Right!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow ..
The very first leaf off this Kosher is HUGE
From seed in the 7gallon looking like a mean way to go!
Had to let some airflow into the canopy, Na mean





vino4russ said:


> Bitchen......that is fantastic growth and color. I am going to plant some this year that way and a transplant to see how they go side by side. Either way I'll get a good crop and see the results.....very cool Don.....I have been a good gardener my entire life and wondered why not use you final pot just as farmer do for crops in the ground...Right!


Shit Vino, that would be fkn awesome if you side by sided that.

I like healthy, dense root balls like everyone else, but challenging the norm is what I like to do, and I have to say, it's awesome and so simple and a pleasure to watch a seed get so fat of a stem so quick and naturally.. Less messes. Less oxidation. Less time upside down, less dirt under the leaves, under the nails and on the floor. It's great.

As long as your myco is sprinkled in a few days beforehand (lives for 2 weeks, no roots needed) or scratched into surface; once some roots touch it the whole pot will get inoculated.

I super crop a bit more from seed as well as lst and top.

Works better for me.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Shit have those ever taken off.


4x3500k Veros means one thing..
Big Bertha doesn't play

She has the Meaty Chernobyl spitting out sets of 11-13 leaves already!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2016)

leaves so dark, jus had to shoot them on black leather..

Also hailing from the shadows of the mightily frosty SLch background is this special pheno..


Sheeny mutation a sign of sheer potency? Lets hope!!!


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Wow ..
> The very first leaf off this Kosher is HUGE
> From seed in the 7gallon looking like a mean way to go!
> Had to let some airflow into the canopy, Na mean
> ...



Same here my Friend, I like going at a different beat. I use Micronized Azomite which is the same....just not Mycos brand and it works great. I like Root drench(Kangaroots) from FF to help the soil microbes and fatten the root. Since I am an outdoor grower only is fun to plan out my 4/20 crop during winter and learn more.....we can always get new info from all the talent in here.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll document the side by side growth (seed started in final pot VS starting in a small vessel and transplant to final pot) this year and post info with pics this 420 cycle until harvest. Interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> I'll document the side by side growth (seed started in final pot VS starting in a small vessel and transplant to final pot) this year and post info with pics this 420 cycle until harvest. Interesting to see how it turns out.


Can't wait, bud
Gonna be a show..

****************************************
 
These lettuces are touching each other and are getting ready for their first harvest


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Can't wait, bud
> Gonna be a show..
> 
> ****************************************
> ...


Wow...what can i say...whatever you are doing keep doing it cuz things are looking great. Looks like everything is becoming dialed in...environment, soil, lights, etc.. That lettuce looks amazing. The penetration on those lights is far better than i thought. Man, i love those LEDs. I've been dealing with some real stress lately but am about to commence the Mini-Beast Turbo 10000 hopefully today. I will keep you posted. 
Ps...
Lemon Swhazey...


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Jan 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Can't wait, bud
> Gonna be a show..
> 
> ****************************************
> ...


I don't understand, are you guys using the lettuce as a cover or human consumption?
There's alot of nutrient jn those leaflets, good for a soil revitalizer. Or macro organism food source under a straw mulch.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 21, 2016)

I believe it is for eating....and a nice cover crop also....to good looking to not eat...


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Jan 21, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> I believe it is for eating....and a nice cover crop also....to good looking to not eat...


I'd eat that and the veg dank right about now, shit I have the munchies and anything from the Dons is mean and clean!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> I don't understand, are you guys using the lettuce as a cover or human consumption?
> There's alot of nutrient jn those leaflets, good for a soil revitalizer. Or macro organism food source under a straw mulch.


Both, GGJ-
I cut the giant leaves for BLT'S and fresh salads then mulch in the little clippings and trimmings for the macro beasties..
I also leave a handful of leaves intact on the romaine stem too, and it rejuvenates itself constantly 
2 healthy Romaines per pot and We laughing..
No cost, Pesticide-free organic salads all winter..
Since I'm in plus 25 all the time, I warm my car up more now, lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> I'd eat that and the veg dank right about now, shit I have the munchies and anything from the Dons is mean and clean!


Even our worm food is a hit!! Hahaaha


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Wow...what can i say...whatever you are doing keep doing it cuz things are looking great. Looks like everything is becoming dialed in...environment, soil, lights, etc.. That lettuce looks amazing. The penetration on those lights is far better than i thought. Man, i love those LEDs. I've been dealing with some real stress lately but am about to commence the Mini-Beast Turbo 10000 hopefully today. I will keep you posted.
> Ps...
> Lemon Swhazey...


Lemon Swhazey lol
Where do u come up with names, dawg!
Bark it up, bro..
Too classic

Hope you're hanging in there..
Here's some more proof u be the man..
 Herbalists, Nature has some super soft skin over here..

One leaflet for your sandwich, anyone?


Each lettuce became as big as the 7gallon geo so it was time to harvest.
So crispy and fresh!


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Lemon Swhazey lol
> Where do u come up with names, dawg!
> Bark it up, bro..
> Too classic
> ...


That lettuce looks too damn good!!! That's a great pic.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> That lettuce looks too damn good!!! That's a great pic.


We're gonna have quite the portfolio one day, my good bredgren


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> I'll document the side by side growth (seed started in final pot VS starting in a small vessel and transplant to final pot) this year and post info with pics this 4





DonTesla said:


> Lemon Swhazey lol
> Where do u come up with names, dawg!
> Bark it up, bro..
> Too classic
> ...


That right there is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Both, GGJ-
> I cut the giant leaves for BLT'S and fresh salads then mulch in the little clippings and trimmings for the macro beasties..
> I also leave a handful of leaves intact on the romaine stem too, and it rejuvenates itself constantly
> 2 healthy Romaines per pot and We laughing..
> ...


Within 10 days all the pumpkin sprouts I planted to revitalize pots where almost full size so I mulched them under and planted some karma genetics in those pots (headbanger, white snake, & wheres my bike). The headbanger was the 1st to pop up after less than 48 hrs and I expect the rest to follow soon. I took down a couple Dr Who's yday morning and 1 of them left behind 2 turmeric plants and a runner bean in same container.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 22, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Honored bro......... It can't be done anyway.


I had a feeling that you did not need to change your nickname. Real nicknames are cool. I gave permanent nicknames to guys like Rathead and that name is stuck 30+ years later. Most people never knew his real name. He was Rathead. Destroyer of upwards of 20 VW's bugs & buses and V8's too. Of course we were buddies & delinquents, then stoner buddies, then punkrockers, then dad's. He took this picture of me in 1982 at a grow above a cemetery when I was 17 and he was 15.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 22, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> I had a feeling that you did not need to change your nickname. Real nicknames are cool. I gave permanent nicknames to guys like Rathead and that name is stuck 30+ years later. Most people never knew his real name. He was Rathead. Destroyer of upwards of 20 VW's bugs & buses and V8's too. Of course we were buddies & delinquents, then stoner buddies, then punkrockers, then dad's. He took this picture of me in 1982 at a grow above a cemetery when I was 17 and he was 15.View attachment 3591493


Classic, bro!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 22, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> I had a feeling that you did not need to change your nickname. Real nicknames are cool. I gave permanent nicknames to guys like Rathead and that name is stuck 30+ years later. Most people never knew his real name. He was Rathead. Destroyer of upwards of 20 VW's bugs & buses and V8's too. Of course we were buddies & delinquents, then stoner buddies, then punkrockers, then dad's. He took this picture of me in 1982 at a grow above a cemetery when I was 17 and he was 15.View attachment 3591493


Brilliant!!!!! Pmsl, We had Fat's, he was obviously the chubby one, Giggs, he wore glasses, very original, then we had people like Hitler, Bombhead, Cow pat Hutchy, he once sank up to his neck in a farmers cowshit storage pit, we hosed him down for half an hour pmsl. But my personal favourite was Turd, I don't know if it means anything over there, but here it literally means shit, but a whole lot fookin funnier for a nickname.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 22, 2016)

Nicknames usually get given at an early age and only tend to get used by people you've known well for a long time, Don is actually more natural to me than my forename, only my mum, dad and work associates use my real name. I'm stoned/had a couple glasses of wine and contradicting myself pmsl


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 22, 2016)

The JTR pheno
Normally the first strain to stress and signal problems..
Burning tips, curling, fading, etc..

Anyways,
No aloe or coco foliar yet or any foliar for that matter..
Not yet

Just plain Ro water and healthy living soil from 2014 and these beautiful efficient lights

Not sure why so healthy..
Cause 2nd gen?

Check her out..
Quick, Unedited pic from the tablet

Much love,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 27, 2016)

Same pot after harvesting 80% of the organic Romaines.. Rotated to the right 90*

She had a happy accident type of night under colder air but continues to flourish as do the Romanies.. Eating lettuce almost everyday off of one pots companions...time to get some spinach goin next


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 27, 2016)

untrained slch in a 7 gallon geo that's been under one 3500k vero and another 4000k vero


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3595137untrained slch in a 7 gallon geo that's been under one 3500k vero and another 4000k vero


Beastin!


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey Don's, do those red stem on the fan leaves bother you at all? The photo above the Untrained SLCH.

thanks Grundle


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3595112
> 
> Same pot after harvesting 80% of the organic Romaines.. Rotated to the right 90*
> 
> ...





MyLittleGrundle said:


> Hey Don's, do those red stem on the fan leaves bother you at all? The photo above the Untrained SLCH.
> 
> thanks Grundle


Whoa good eye. What would you attribute that too @DonTesla ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Whoa good eye. What would you attribute that too @DonTesla ?


All of the chernobyls and quantum kushes I have grown have had red/purple stems. Someone argued with me and said they were deficient, said that any plant that exhibited those traits were lacking, but I think it could be genetic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2016)

They werent deficient, thats why I said argued


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, overall/normally I dont like purple stems.

*But*
slCh is SLHz and Chernobyl though, and both are known to petiole-redden

In this case, this strain is beefy and possibly jtr geno, a guaranteed reddener
A bit sensitive to over watering and temp fluxes and teas..
But I didn't over water her, however, nor over tea..if anything its been under.
And soil is tested and true.
Getting dialled in..
Thinking,
Everything is fine.
I can't eat lettuce fast enough to keep up with the flourishing companions 
I'll see what she yields.. Looking real bushy ATM..




MyLittleGrundle said:


> Hey Don's, do those red stem on the fan leaves bother you at all? The photo above the Untrained SLCH.
> 
> thanks Grundle


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah, overall/normally I dont like purple stems.
> 
> *But*
> slCh is SLHz and Chernobyl though, and both are known to petiole-redden
> ...


Yea i dont panic when i see the red stems...if its not genetics and continues strong into flowering i would get a little worried but i mostly notice this in vegging plants.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Jan 28, 2016)

I was told by an old friend that it was the first signs of Calcium/Magnesium Deficiency. Now what I have done is add cal/mag for 1 week or two and if if doesn't clear up its strain related. I would also agree that environment stress's would contribute to that as well. Both of you are spot on with every facet of your grow and wouldn't think its a deficiency or environmentally related. Thanks for your thoughts.

Grundle


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 28, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> I was told by an old friend that it was the first signs of Calcium/Magnesium Deficiency. Now what I have done is add cal/mag for 1 week or two and if if doesn't clear up its strain related. I would also agree that environment stress's would contribute to that as well. Both of you are spot on with every facet of your grow and wouldn't think its a deficiency or environmentally related. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Grundle


Yea cooler temps can lead to this as well.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah
We got chocolate and other strains straight green still.
like super green

Think it was the cooler air that one night

Um. Was gonna veg til valentines day but..
Getting BEAStLY wide!
Took a couple plants somewhere else and now even these ones are touching each other again..
Height wise ..
..About 20 inches above soil line on average right now

Was gonna shoot for 28" before flipping ..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2016)

2 lettuces in one pot with a plant keeping me loaded with fresh never sprayed organics..premium clean organic feels so alive and fleshy and tacky moist almost like fresh out of the shower.. MmJust harvested 85% about 6 days ago and here we go again..


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> 2 lettuces in one pot with a plant keeping me loaded with fresh never sprayed organics..premium clean organic feels so alive and fleshy and tacky moist almost like fresh out of the shower.. MmView attachment 3597385Just harvested 85% about 6 days ago and here we go again..


You should try kale too. Trailblazer!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 30, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> You should try kale too. Trailblazer!


Sold! Def getting some blue kale..
Got a list of about 30 seeds we gonna get, all different veggies/ fruits and herbs

Can hardly wait for strawberries above all
******************************************************
A note about the lights...

*Comparing 
4000k vs 3500k (vero) vs china with far and deep reds*

Looks like the 4000k Veros, are pumping out the darkest healthiest leaves..little less bushy, maybe, but super healthy, super deep green, super sheeny leaves.. and a little bitmore of them..
Wicked photosynthesis going on..
Beautiful Metallic paint almost type of sheen on several..almost like crystals inside the leaves..

(A buddy even thought he was looking at a fake plant..haha
Jus Had one out for a topdressing )

3500k is putting metabolisms to the test a tiny bit more it seems..
Seems, little bit less efficient at sheer photosynthesis, or maybe overbearing just a tad, but due to the warmth/extra reds/demand, they are pumping out the huge thick stems and taking the sizes up, well, shit, fattest leaves i ever seen, especially in such a short time frame, they're insane.. 
This is becoming my preferred light for creating size, both width/girth, and height but to keep them dark I like to rotate em under the 4000k

The china LED with its Infrareds and far reds and deep reds, seems to help lateral branching and overall metamorphosis .. I think the 660nm range impacts the morphological changes the most.. 

Maybe why my untrained SLch is so bushy and round and its barely been touched.. jus topped once real cleanly, cant even tell very easily at all where it was topped..hasnt been under full light either bro.. 70-80% of the light-time the other ones been getting cause the china is first to turn off if 

Of course genetics and phenos and soils and temps are to be considered, as well as the stages, this is just mid and late veg.. But interesting to see the pros and cons of each spectrum.. 

I wonder what the violets and greens and different blues and reds do..

Just saw a video breaking down spectrums from different companies and different DIY builds, and if ...


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Sold! Def getting some blue kale..
> Got a list of about 30 seeds we gonna get, all different veggies/ fruits and herbs
> 
> Can hardly wait for strawberries above all
> ...


I would say 4000k 80cri HP LED is my favorite light. Cant really go wrong with that spectrum. Can we get another comparison...say, mid-flower, @DonTesla ? That would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## AnzohazeSucker (Jan 30, 2016)

Sup yall hows the works and breeding coming


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 31, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> I would say 4000k 80cri HP LED is my favorite light. Cant really go wrong with that spectrum. Can we get another comparison...say, mid-flower, @DonTesla ? That would be cool. Thanks.


Np, Dp
Not at all

and yeah, 80cri wins over 90cri, hey, despite the suns value of "100"

The 4000k sure is the veg friendly go to light and what the plants want after week 2.. The question is, exactly, as you are inferring, what's the difference during _flower_

* how will the leaves respond 
* how will the flowers 
*and trichs respond*

Note to self.
Might need keep journal for at least one plant of each strain 
to help learn more, faster, about lights soils waterings etc


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 2, 2016)

SLch Update!

 
The woman's very impressive 2nd gen SuperLemonChernobyl, in just 7 gallons of organic soil. She's almost 3 feet wide and only 20 inches above soil line. She was really pinned down so her sub-mains could rise above and join the race. Now she has branches shooting from the soil thicker than pencils. Really fun to watch this one. She may have some serious potential. She already REAKS like pungent cheese and skunks hash.. It's f-ckin nuts


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 2, 2016)

Purple petioles and purple petiolic veins ..
but praying leaves and bright *green* stems!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> SLch Update!
> 
> View attachment 3599888
> The woman's very impressive 2nd gen SuperLemonChernobyl, in just 7 gallons of organic soil. She's almost 3 feet wide and only 20 inches above soil line. She was really pinned down so her sub-mains could rise above and join the race. Now she has branches shooting from the soil thicker than pencils. Really fun to watch this one. She may have some serious potential. She already REAKS like pungent cheese and skunks hash.. It's f-ckin nuts


Gonna be a beast come harvest. Did you end up with a BF clone too?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 3, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Gonna be a beast come harvest. Did you end up with a BF clone too?


A real beauty on our hands here.

Yes mon
I have BlackForrest clones, 3rd generation, with roots fatter then I have ever seen in this cloner.. Wow. They are thick n CHunnnky bruh, neo style
Must be 40 times thicker than the pink roots we had. My WoRD!


Plus I have a big black forrest at a buddies, also male.. 2nd gen.
In 7 gallons.

Totally separate location from my prized females here enjoying the flip thus far..
I like it. Real clean set up here. Just need my other light. Got a 7 gallon beast under NO LIGHT!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 3, 2016)

StangStudFarm asked a good question, I think the answer be good to post here too:
_
"So, a no-till would be better suited for a fungal growth and recycling soil in a bin would be better for bacterial growth? I know, I still have some reading to do!"_


Long Answer:
Well Stang!
*Both LOVE the plant and its root exudates..
*Both develop symbiotic relationships..
*They even both eat carbs and sugars.
*They both are big recyclers ..

Overall tho, yes, the bacteria prefer simple carbs, "green" foods and the fungus more "brown" foods, the complex carbs and tougher dinner items (stale bun, anyone?)

As for your question, 'Stang..
I would think the no till provides larger "stadiums" for the bacteria to survive too.

for example, if you don't sustain fungal growth by adding fungal foods I'd say bacteria could easily dominate..especially if you "scratch/work" the surface.

(Your choice of aeration can impact this lots then, rice is 1 example)

Remember darkness is one of the fungi's favorite things too, easier for them to establish in beginning then to survive up top during the end. So better to create the fungi, and work it in, cause bacteria will end up dominating the topsoil more easily.

Of course, There are two mains types of fungi we love.
There is regular mycelium easily to grow with any fungal food, then there is the special genera know as myco fungi.

*Myco* fungi is known to increase yields up to 35% in tomatoes, a similar crop to ours.
They tap into roots, take about 5% water/juice (root exudate, their fav) in exchange for up ~45% more nutrients and water, a killer trade off!
-they're also known to increase root mass by 7-10x according to these books, that's 1000%, amazingly.

So that's some basic foodweb101 bruv..
Fungi greatly help water and nutrient-reach and are needed for all the rocks, bones and minerals..
(Monkeys right, No one wants phosphorus locked up during flower)
They also help soil structure, and therefore help not just _reach_ for water, but _retention_ of it, and the inherent nutrients too.

Whereas *bacteria*, the porn stars of the soil food web who can have up to 500, 000 offspring in just 12 hours, are "CRUCIAL" recyclers for Co2, sulphur, and carbon, and they can even (amazingly) "employ" _*enzymes*_ to do work for them (break this down for us, that chain too long, we hungry, bruh)

In fact most must eat carbon ( or sulphur) to sustain themselves (no wonder chelated cats get salt lock up, they wiped out their salt eating friends on day 1). Then, Anything they eat is mineralized and bio available when they die, unless eaten by a bigger beast, of course.
And the cycle continues..

Short Answer:
Sorta maybe, but not really, dawg..
..what it basically boils down to, is that nitrogen recycling, sulphur recycling, as well as the carbon cycle, (fresh co2, anyone?) are normally taught as chemical processes, but they are all, actually, _*biological*_. For example, a byproduct of bacteria processes is fresh CO2 and therefore can have praying leaves all the time almost, without a co2 tank)

The heroes behind the scenes are the bacteria, (their enzymes), and fungi, every time.

So both are crucial, and both could dominate a no till, its more so up to us to create the environment (soil, temps, darkness vs light, foods, etc) where they can both thrive an a balanced, harmonious way.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 3, 2016)

Same plant worth the two big lettuces from just days ago..
Darkened a bit cause the 4000k its half under is a bit blinding at times, hah


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3600343
> 
> Same plant worth the two big lettuces from just days ago..
> Darkened a bit cause the 4000k its half under is a bit blinding at times, hah


Nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> if you don't sustain fungal growth by adding fungal foods I'd say bacteria could easily dominate..especially if you "scratch/work" the surface.


What kinds of food would Myco like? I worked with cubensis and they are grass/dung decomposers, so you feed them manure. I dont understand what myco likes, so I dont know how to feed them? Thanks for putting in so much effort to explain this to me!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> What kinds of food would Myco like? I worked with cubensis and they are grass/dung decomposers, so you feed them manure. I dont understand what myco likes, so I dont know how to feed them? Thanks for putting in so much effort to explain this to me!


Their favorite thing is root exudates!
So healthy roots and a nicely aerated soil that avoids compaction would be good


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3600343
> 
> Same plant worth the two big lettuces from just days ago..
> Darkened a bit cause the 4000k its half under is a bit blinding at times, hah


Beautiful!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Not a single mite in site .. 
Day 5 of flower and this girl is beasting..
Her leaves could palm basketballs already, if they were hands

Cut two weeks off off veg too, and this is only a 7 gallon..
Looks like a 3 gallon in is pic but its a 7 gallon.

The 20 gallons haven't come in the mail yet..


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Not a single mite in site ..
> Day 5 of flower and this girl is beasting..
> Her leaves could palm basketballs already, if they were hands
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Looks sat dom. How many week are you gonna bloom her.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Beautiful. Looks sat dom. How many week are you gonna bloom her.


Yeah she's got Skunk, Silver, and Chernobyl in her and she wants to go for a full 9 under her own light DIY LeD panel.. I cannot wait to try her.. She really stinks!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

She beautiful man


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> She beautiful man


Fuckin rights bro.
My girl says the plant is a representation of herself, haha, but she's so humbly joking, although she be very beautiful too, obviously, haha.
No play homie

How's life over there this week?!

My usual repost when an ad tries to mash our thread up..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Fuckin rights bro.
> My girl says the plant is a representation of herself, haha, but she's so humbly joking, although she be very beautiful too, obviously, haha.
> No play homie
> 
> How's life over there this week?!


Its Chinese New Year all week . All good

Check out my thread as I just tossed up a few pics this morning


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its Chinese New Year all week . All good
> 
> Check out my thread as I just tossed up a few pics this morning


Sounds cool dude!
Will do!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 8, 2016)

Scope the stems on this Super Silver Chernobyl, modelling here for us at day 6
I save the mainlining for another round, these strains love a little tie-down action
They respond by getting seriously. Thick.
Trich'ing out on day 6, flower!
Under 4000k Veros built by veggie farmer/ light & soil builder @DonPetro
..gonna harvest this one tmrw.
Haha na jk


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3604032 Scope the stems on this Super Silver Chernobyl, modelling here for us at day 6
> I save the mainlining for another round, these strains love a little tie-down action
> They respond by getting seriously. Thick.View attachment 3604036
> Trich'ing out on day 6, flower!
> ...


Lol, I have all sorts of grass, cantaloupe, cucumber, pepper, berry and tomato sprouts that every couple days pop above ground in my 20's. Certainly a good sign that the soil is rich and alive.
Props on frosting out on day 6. That's quite the yeild. Lol
Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 8, 2016)

I hate to tell you this but that calayx pic has a gnat on it. Hiding on the backside of the calayx.

Edit. ... um there's 2 actually. But the more I look at it the more it looks like they are stuck to the resin like they would on a sticky trap. 
I'm sorry but that's pretty cool as long as they don't go for the colas!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 8, 2016)

Our Skunk Headcheese, shocked pheno, who's been susceptead to injury and extremes so we can learn its reactions, resiliency, & preferences.
The others are babied.
Note the worm at the base of the stem.
Lots of life up here.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 8, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> I hate to tell you this but that calayx pic has a gnat on it. Hiding on the backside of the calayx.
> 
> Edit. ... um there's 2 actually. But the more I look at it the more it looks like they are stuck to the resin like they would on a sticky trap.
> I'm sorry but that's pretty cool as long as they don't go for the colas!


Nice eye! Yea bought some coco, there were a few in there but they're no problem now. Caught about a hundred almost, now they're all gone. . Thankfully.

Edit:
You were right by the way. Both were fried high and dead.. Some potent glands, i guess. at least they died high, haha


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 9, 2016)

Week 1


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Week 1 View attachment 3604555


Look at all that sativa-dom goodness...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Their favorite thing is root exudates!
> So healthy roots and a nicely aerated soil that avoids compaction would be good


I know that I really dont talk to you much, but I really do think about what you tell me! You explained that Myco fungi was important and I asked how you feed them. I took a little time and I found some interesting articles about Bio-char. I have talked to Grease about using it, but I didnt understand all of the benefits! This article explains that biochar feeds both bacteria and myco fungi! It can hinder growth if the biochar is not charged first and cause unfavorable conditions for fungi growth also.

http://www.css.cornell.edu/faculty/lehmann/publ/PlantSoil 300, 9-20, 2007, Warnock.pdf


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know that I really dont talk to you much, but I really do think about what you tell me! You explained that Myco fungi was important and I asked how you feed them. I took a little time and I found some interesting articles about Bio-char. I have talked to Grease about using it, but I didnt understand all of the benefits! This article explains that biochar feeds both bacteria and myco fungi! It can hinder growth if the biochar is not charged first and cause unfavorable conditions for fungi growth also.
> 
> http://www.css.cornell.edu/faculty/lehmann/publ/PlantSoil 300, 9-20, 2007, Warnock.pdf


Great read, but it does show how little we actually know about the interactions/mechanisms of soil biology and chemistry.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Look at all that sativa-dom goodness...


You know ..
theres a wise cat who got me onto dis Sativa stuff and I haven't looked back since that summer 
haha

Measuring everyday..
Here's the new growth since yesterday on the girl that's under her own 4000k
No tea during flower yet no coconut yet, jus living soil and a badass light
Huge elegant pistils with slight curves denote this fine SLCh beauty.
She'll get her first spa day tomorrow..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> You know ..
> theres a wise cat who got me onto dis Sativa stuff and I haven't looked back since that summer
> haha
> 
> ...


I remember it well...


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know that I really dont talk to you much, but I really do think about what you tell me! You explained that Myco fungi was important and I asked how you feed them. I took a little time and I found some interesting articles about Bio-char. I have talked to Grease about using it, but I didnt understand all of the benefits! This article explains that biochar feeds both bacteria and myco fungi! It can hinder growth if the biochar is not charged first and cause unfavorable conditions for fungi growth also.
> 
> http://www.css.cornell.edu/faculty/lehmann/publ/PlantSoil 300, 9-20, 2007, Warnock.pdf


My fellow herbalist, youre assuming myco arent genius little fungi . They got life figured out.. They feed their masters and their masters feed them..the plant does the work for us, no need to worry about food sources ! The light is the main food source, in a way, I'd say..

It's a very very natural thing in nature remember .. Bio char I see as a forest fire .. It happens here and there but its not a precursor to a forest growing, fungus is whats necessary .. Once composted everything it becomes a weapon again it seems, (edit: Mother Nature is one bad bitch, hey?)

Here's what I'm kinda saying/ trying to illustrate:

_"Mycorrhizae are symbiotic relationships that form between fungi and plants. The fungi colonize the root system of a host plant, providing increased water and nutrient absorption capabilities while the *plant *provides the fungus with *carbohydrates* formed from *photosynthesis*."_
Hope this simplified things a bit!
DT


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> My fellow herbalist, youre assuming myco arent genius little fungi . They got life figured out.. They feed their masters and their masters feed them..the plant does the work for us, no need to worry about food sources ! The light is the main food source, in a way, I'd say..
> 
> It's a very very natural thing in nature remember .. Bio char I see as a forest fire .. It happens here and there but its not a precursor to a forest growing, fungus is whats necessary .. Once composted everything it becomes a weapon again it seems, (edit: Mother Nature is one bad bitch, hey?)
> 
> ...


I wasnt trying to say that I was right or anything, just learning!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I wasnt trying to say that I was right or anything, just learning!


You were also right! Carbon char is just like army ration version of juicy Carbohydrates.. Enzymes and some sugar and you got ability for both to eat carbon technically. But yea, why work hard when the plants give you a buffet everyday! They'd start using the char like hotels vs feeding zones, per se, I imagine, tho in an apocalypse that could change.. Bio char riots perhaps..
You're accelerating everyone's learning by learning, its very good mon


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> You were also right! Carbon char is just like army ration version of juicy Carbohydrates.. Enzymes and some sugar and you got ability for both to eat carbon technically. But yea, why work hard when the plants give you a buffet everyday! They'd start using the char like hotels vs feeding zones, per se, I imagine, tho in an apocalypse that could change.. Bio char riots perhaps..
> You're accelerating everyone's learning by learning, its very good mon


I have a compost pile started and it is where I have been adding my biochar. I was hoping that I could get fungi colonization before I use the soil, like I said, I am still fairly new to this. From what I read, it takes about a month for Myco to form a colony.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> You're accelerating everyone's learning by learning, its very good mon


Bang on.......I buzz off conversations like this, they make us all go do a little bit more research. After I read the paper Mustang posted earlier I found another great one..........but it was on my phone, I'll have to dig it out and attach a link. There isn't that much academic research been or being done into these things and I also think that we as a community are probably the best(most numerous using these methods) source of information in regards of yield results. I think it'd be a great idea for a University to try to pool info on the organic medicinal grows going on in the USA, there seems to be a load of you doing it.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have a compost pile started and it is where I have been adding my biochar. I was hoping that I could get fungi colonization before I use the soil, like I said, I am still fairly new to this. From what I read, it takes about a month for Myco to form a colony.


All the biochar I use for my veg garden goes into my slow compost pile straight, as the compost breaks down it will charge the char with nutes, fungi and bacteria, but not mycorrhizal fungi. The myco fungi will not colonize biochar, they only germinate on living roots, they may hook on to biochar after colonizing a root, to extract the vast amounts of nutrients and water stored in it, but mycorrhizal fungi need a living root system to live. You may get myco spores in you compost, but they'd be likely to get devoured by other microbes/critters, before they get anywhere near your roots, where you actually want them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> All the biochar I use for my veg garden goes into my slow compost pile straight, as the compost breaks down it will charge the char with nutes, fungi and bacteria, but not mycorrhizal fungi. The myco fungi will not colonize biochar, they only germinate on living roots, they may hook on to biochar after colonizing a root, to extract the vast amounts of nutrients and water stored in it, but mycorrhizal fungi need a living root system to live. You may get myco spores in you compost, but they'd be likely to get devoured by other microbes/critters, before they get anywhere near your roots, where you actually want them.


Cool man!!! Its a nice bit of information... I am just trying to figure out how do do this without having to buy a bag of Myckos. I am spending less and less money on every harvest!


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Cool man!!! Its a nice bit of information... I am just trying to figure out how do do this without having to buy a bag of Myckos. I am spending less and less money on every harvest!


I've seen something on the net about growing bahai grass to propagate your own mykos for free, not sure where, may have been the tube, do a google on that, good info


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 10, 2016)

All this organic mumbo jumbo...


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> *Check out this guys myco fungi research at Rodale Instititues experimental 333 acre farm and then holla at ya boi
> 
> Cut your costs of myco to under 1% while diversifying the species profile, increasing disease resistance, soil structure and water relations (tell me bout da fresh glomalin, mon)*
> http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/depts/NFfield_trials/0903/daviddouds.shtml
> ...


@DonBrennon youre not talking about post #1965 from our thread are you? jk ..here buddy. i figured id find it for you since google searches always bring me right back to RIU, lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 10, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> @DonBrennon youre not talking about post #1965 from our thread are you? jk ..here buddy. i figured id find it for you since google searches always bring me right back to RIU, lol


Hahaha................it's very possible I am, it's definitely the same article


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's the biochar study link I found yesterday
http://aem.asm.org/content/77/14/4924.full


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonjour
I have some Oyster shells to crush..!
How many should I add to 30gl of used soil?
Same for biochar kelp and alfalfa...thanks!
CU


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 11, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Here's the biochar study link I found yesterday
> http://aem.asm.org/content/77/14/4924.full


I am just feeling my way around in the dark by asking questions, I dont want people to take my questions as fact. I am still unsure of the usefulness of Biochar and Bokashi and I dont want to mislead anyone...


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am just feeling my way around in the dark by asking questions, I dont want people to take my questions as fact. I am still unsure of the usefulness of Biochar and Bokashi and I dont want to mislead anyone...


I don't doubt the usefulness of biochar as a soil amendment, the ancient amazonian's used it to turn infertile land into the most sought after organic soil you could imagine.......terra preta.............this is a fairly long documentary, but well worth watching, I love this kind of shit man


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 11, 2016)

Hahaha, shit, I'm watching it again


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 11, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I have some Oyster shells to crush..!
> How many should I add to 30gl of used soil?
> Same for biochar kelp and alfalfa...thanks!
> CU


Bonjour
Is this is a re-amendment of well amended used soil?
What else are you adding?
'US' Gallons or 'Imperial' Gal?

depending on how many minerals/nutrients are already in your soil (ie, what it was previously amended with) I'd say:
(US measures)

around 1-2 cups Oyster shell

Biochar is recommended at 10% of total soil volume, pre-charged or it will suck all nutrients out of your soil.............so 3 gal

Kelp.............throw 2-3 cups in, I don't think you can over-do kelp??????

Alfalfa????...............not sure.........I 'think' I have had problems with alfalfa in my soil mix, I've heard others have, I know a lot of other people swear by it in their soil mix. All the soil my plants are currently growing in have some in, but in future I'll only be using it in a tea if I feel the plants need a nitrogen boost or are stretching a little too much.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 11, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I have some Oyster shells to crush..!
> How many should I add to 30gl of used soil?
> Same for biochar kelp and alfalfa...thanks!
> CU


Oyster shells can even replace aeration depending on its form, granular vs powdered etc 
Myself, I don't like powders as they clog drainage

I would start at 5% and work your way up .. I think the best aeration recipes use a variety of items and are in the 40-45% range unless their're in the 50 worms per cubic foot range, then aeration and compaction won't be issues ever ..

Same goes for Biochar (5% then grow)
altho 10% is listed as a good recommendation
Results seem good as long as activated or bio charged

As for kelp They say 2-3% of potting mixes tho 1% has also shown good results 
I'm experimenting with all three amounts rn.

Alfalfa is best worked in thru compost, like Biochar, vs directly applied into soil, as we now know.
Dp as example uses jus one 1/2 cup to 1 full cup per cubic foot
IVe tried using double that, directly, with a five-day mellow only..and it can burn your tips on first two sets of leaflets a bit, after that it seemed _all_ good.

If you do find stretching an issue, super cropping in the first 12 days of flower can help turn nodal spacing into an opportunity for extra yeilds.


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonjour
Thanks!
I was looking for a N source to reamend a well amended soil
And a source of K too!?!
It is to mix in my soil
I will use teas soon
And for suppercropping...itis my cup of tea...lol!
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 12, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Thanks!
> I was looking for a N source to reamend a well amended soil
> And a source of K too!?!
> ...


Super cropping's a much bigger part of my Sativa game both during veg as well as some point in the first two weeks of flower.. Not that LST isn't an even BIGgER part of my game,
But similar to how babies are more flexible and old people aren't,
Same goes for this plant..
Thankfully had some aloe vera skin handy as well as some medical tape..

This aloe bandaid is _packed_ with goodness.

And another trick, this diy Branch weight helps me find the perfect force to help keep a pinched branch in place just long enough to cancel auxin signals


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 12, 2016)

Sativa taming. Next to 


..a 19L/5 gal jug of RO


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 12, 2016)

Same strain as previous pic, SLCh.. 
This is the other pheno

2nd pic..
Next to a vase of roses for scale.
 
Hard to see the 7 gallon fabric housing this organic gem.
Gonna be nice to see her in 8 / 9 weeks though.
Despite having no LST done to her. . Grew beautifully round and bushy
Nothing like a natural funky pheno hitting the flower room


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm just gonna put a wire rack in my kitchen and go hard


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3607684
> I'm just gonna put a wire rack in my kitchen and go hard


Thats badass! Pictures when you do it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2016)

Just put yourself a 40' out back and hit it like these guys  02:00 in


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2016)

These lockable, breathable, openable propagation cells are saving me from having to reverse engineer the beer cup





Sometimes you just don't have room to go into your final containers, especially when their 20gallons

@$2.50 a pop I think I might grip ten for the cabinet

Too bad they only go to a 12 gallon in the US

Anyone have a 3D printer I can borrow? Lol


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3608102 These lockable, breathable, openable propagation cells are saving me from having to reverse engineer the beer cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour
I saw people use 2 to make a big one...it work very well!
Take 2 x 12gl to make a 24gl
Other peoples use 5gl in 2 or 3 time...use it tighter it will contain less soil so with a 5gl you have also a 1gl a 2gl...etc!...smart pot size is up to you! 
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 15, 2016)

3rd gen black4
Male


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 15, 2016)

Bonjour
I can't wait to try to make my own seed when I see a male cuts!
And I guess some plants could make you proud!
I want to find a very smelly cheese male...to cross it with everything I can!
CU


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 15, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3608832
> 3rd gen black4
> Male


You gonna dust all the fems you can with that or find something specific like a short flowering indica? Cant wait to get some beans.


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 15, 2016)

Bonjour
If I change for Don littlejacob may I have beans too...lol!
My grandparents where on both side from Italy so I could be a Don I guess...
Salut e bacci!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 16, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I can't wait to try to make my own seed when I see a male cuts!
> And I guess some plants could make you proud!
> I want to find a very smelly cheese male...to cross it with everything I can!
> CU


Cheese is such a cool terpene profile
It's really grown on me. 
This round we have a lot of cheesiness its realllllly strong once touched, like almost makes your gag reflex kick in from the thick, heavy, sour aroma



DonPetro said:


> You gonna dust all the fems you can with that or find something specific like a short flowering indica? Cant wait to get some beans.


These bushes are getting insane now!

i thought i designed it to be a perimeter grow along the outside of the room,
6 girls along the back row so i could keep walking room, make it chill

Well forget that..due to underestimation I gotta move the lights tmrw
They fill the whole room up

Gonna be a wicked run, tho.. better than I thought.

I have removed the door too.
no more hinges, just magnets...click the door in place when I want

This round is looking like its gonna be reserved mostly for the Karma Cup and personal sativa stash

Crossing will be done to all the smaller (momentarily) 3rd genners on hand, namely the cheese (BlackCheese) and 2'silver crosses, (SilverOrchid) but I also have a Romulan to spare (Name suggestions?)

However, what I really want is an insanely coloured pheno like blue or pink

As well as a a limonene based high yielder thats also fast, 8 wks max..like Lemon OG .. limonene is good for memory and is a tumor killer that inhibits the Ras Cancer gene.. A winWin

Topping the list rn and I'm open to your thoughts...(Pink haired) Afgani Ghost, Cannatonic the high CbD /Ph Cut and yeah, Lemon OG

They should pair well with the Pink Diesel and Chocolate crosses which will be coming back for a much needed 2nd round

Jus put some chocolate in the cloner cause there was room from rooting some more cheese, in fact


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Cheese is such a cool terpene profile
> It's really grown on me.
> This round we have a lot of cheesiness its realllllly strong once touched, like almost makes your gag reflex kick in from the thick, heavy, sour aroma
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. I just popped 30 for a hunt. Uploaded a few pics this morning on my thread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

Heres a few. I have the selection of a seedbank


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few. I have the selection of a seedbank
> View attachment 3609386 View attachment 3609387 View attachment 3609388 View attachment 3609389


Beautiful!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Beautiful!!


Cheers I feel a good group on the go


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few. I have the selection of a seedbank
> View attachment 3609386 View attachment 3609387 View attachment 3609388 View attachment 3609389


That be some variety right there ..
Should be at least one keeper!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> That be some variety right there ..
> Should be at least one keeper!


Hell yeah gotta have the variety . I hope there is more than 1  though I think I just enjoy the growing time with them all. I view them all as good only some better than others, esp. if you put your time into it and keep it "clean".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

Heres whats on the go:
Females: Viet sativa, Cambo sativa, Connoisseur Genetics Cheese & Chong, Greenman Organics Black Malawi, Greenman Organics Black Rhino, 2× HSO Green Crack, 2× HSO 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour

Not Sexxed: Karma Genetics Headbanger, Karma Wheres My Bike, TGA Chernobyl, TGA Quantum Kush

Seedlings: 11× TGA Dr Who, 10× Karma 24k WG, 10× Gage Green Good Ideas


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah gotta have the variety . I hope there is more than 1  though I think I just enjoy the growing time with them all. I view them all as good only some better than others, esp. if you put your time into it and keep it "clean".


If Only everyone had 30 varieties in their medicine cabinet!
One for every morning

An organic club, a trading co-op..

That'd be heaven though, imagine
Open your monthly package ..
2 grams each of 30 different kinds .. All organic fire loaded with resin

Donate your 180 grams every three months or pay the fee, up to you, and get to try a couple grams of 90 kinds in return..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> If Only everyone had 30 varieties in their medicine cabinet!
> One for every morning
> 
> An organic club, a trading co-op..
> ...


Id be down for that! Thats a win win win for everyone


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres whats on the go:
> Females: Viet sativa, Cambo sativa, Connoisseur Genetics Cheese & Chong, Greenman Organics Black Malawi, Greenman Organics Black Rhino, 2× HSO Green Crack, 2× HSO 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour
> 
> Not Sexxed: Karma Genetics Headbanger, Karma Wheres My Bike, TGA Chernobyl, TGA Quantum Kush
> ...


Shit son
Can I come over and babysit the ladies
I'm not afraid of rooftops..

Have to tell me your thoughts on the Mindscape ASAP, tho, for real, I was gonna grip that strain

Whats the good ideas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

I am trying to stay positive in this positively chaotic age, but I would like to imagine a world where everything that is grown organically (well everything is in this world ) is just shared across boundaries. There is no need for sales or money.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Shit son
> Can I come over and babysit the ladies
> I'm not afraid of rooftops..
> 
> ...


Well I hit up the (http://rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-60#post-12319918) thread on the mindscape and got some good feedback from someone I would consider to know since he tested them. (this is what Genuity said: The ones I had got big...with nice long colas. ..The high was good,but i like more knockout nugs...so I let them go. Not weak smoke, just very thought provoking.)

Good Ideas were like the older Diamonds and Dust beans. They were what Gage said were dropped on the floor during ongoing projects about a year ago or so. Should be some fire is what I am thinking.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

I just smelled her and she is really sweet smelling, fruity. 
The Sinfully Sour next to her is exactly that, sour. Both of them smell fkn awesome!!! And thats only 2


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am trying to stay positive in this positively chaotic age, but I would like to imagine a world where everything that is grown organically (well everything is in this world ) is just shared across boundaries. There is no need for sales or money.


It's fucked hey.
Everyone bartered worldwide at a point..

Currency was created after the realization that people will trade IOU's in good faith (with the confidence that they'll be backed by the bank) which is where the saying, "it's as good as gold" came from.. thats when gold and silver were extracted from the currency supply and they got replaced with pulp and ink. 

It was law you had to grow hemp, then bam, it was prohibited cause the paper industry was already invested in (dumb choice)

Taxes, meanwhile, which were originally instilled just for times of war, became permanent because they became generally accepted as well.

Then the education system taught everyone backwards (after abuse was removed) just long enough for the medical and food industry to go to shit

But then the organic cats united and helped the people grow clean food, by just adding water.. Since the microbes are the ones really in charge


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

Myco fungi increasing the surface area of a root


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

8 weeks left on this SuperCropped SuperLemon


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 36101298 weeks left on this SuperCropped SuperLemon


Shit son...your game is on point. 
That SuperLemon...9 weeks flower?...just curious.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Shit son...your game is on point.
> That SuperLemon...9 weeks flower?...just curious.


That's my girls plant actually.
Jus consulting, not touching.

As for 9 weeks?
Well I'd say 8-9.5 depending on goal.
The breeder says 9.5 but he'd run any stuff late for he knows not the way of the Dons'

Here's what leafly says..
 


***********************************************************

...and about the other parent..
 

 

So they say 8.5 for one, and 8-9 for the other, for a 8.5 week average.

Average leafly and the breeder and you get the 9 weeks..
But you know ill be watching closely 

What we really need still..to invest in is that microscope
How huge would that be


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I hit up the (http://rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-60#post-12319918) thread on the mindscape and got some good feedback from someone I would consider to know since he tested them. (this is what Genuity said: The ones I had got big...with nice long colas. ..The high was good,but i like more knockout nugs...so I let them go. Not weak smoke, just very thought provoking.)
> 
> Good Ideas were like the older Diamonds and Dust beans. They were what Gage said were dropped on the floor during ongoing projects about a year ago or so. Should be some fire is what I am thinking.


Right on homie
You've inspired me to purchase some seeds pronto
That's IT!

I'm looking forward to your critique of the Karma gear as well, btw


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Right on homie
> You've inspired me to purchase some seeds pronto
> That's IT!
> 
> I'm looking forward to your critique of the Karma gear as well, btw


Awesome is it Mindscape you ended up with? Absolutely I will let you know how the Karma gear goes. I expect big things after seeing what others have done with them. Put it this way, when I bought Karma I picked up 1/2 dozen strains and a load of 24k White Gold freebies came with them. White Tange Haze Outerspace, Karma OG, Wheres My Bike, Headbanger, White Snake Ltd, AG13 x Biker Ltd, 24k White Gold


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 17, 2016)

Bonjour
Where's my bike?...lol!
If you ever went in Amsterdam you know what it mean...lol...I have a friend who still look for his rental bike since a decade...lol!
Rental bike have a small gps chip in now...it happen too often in Amsterdam...who knows why!??
CU


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 17, 2016)

And if any of you come in holiday on french Riviera...you will know where to find organic products...lol...herbes de Provence! No probs!
Not 30 different but 6/7 is ok! (Just bring me some of your home made cross seeds and we should trade mes amis!)
CU


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 17, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Where's my bike?...lol!
> If you ever went in Amsterdam you know what it mean...lol...I have a friend who still look for his rental bike since a decade...lol!
> Rental bike have a small gps chip in now...it happen too often in Amsterdam...who knows why!??
> CU


I hate crossing the road in Amsterdam.......Look left, look right, cross........whoooaaaa, there's a bike parked up my ass, I didn't look behind me, pmsl


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> That's my girls plant actually.
> Jus consulting, not touching.
> 
> As for 9 weeks?
> ...


Ok...cool. i was thinking 8-9 weeks...


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome is it Mindscape you ended up with? Absolutely I will let you know how the Karma gear goes. I expect big things after seeing what others have done with them. Put it this way, when I bought Karma I picked up 1/2 dozen strains and a load of 24k White Gold freebies came with them. White Tange Haze Outerspace, Karma OG, Wheres My Bike, Headbanger, White Snake Ltd, AG13 x Biker Ltd, 24k White Gold


I didn't order from Gage yet actually
They seem like dope cats tho
Dp got me on to them
He doesn't recommend too many ppl 



DonPetro said:


> Ok...cool. i was thinking 8-9 weeks...


Yeah 9.5 is overkill
Bout 60 days be good for potency I think


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I didn't order from Gage yet actually
> They seem like dope cats tho
> Dp got me on to them
> He doesn't recommend too many ppl
> ...


Ok good to know. Thanks.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

3rd generation clone of some nameless genetics

It's under 24hour light and under 2 inches tall but is producing frost

 

In our latest soil recipe
The P'Ocean Farma


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> 3rd generation clone of some nameless genetics
> 
> It's under 24hour light and under 2 inches tall but is producing frost
> 
> ...


WTF? .............LOL.............That's crazy shit man, is she showing pistels too?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I didn't order from Gage yet actually
> They seem like dope cats tho
> Dp got me on to them
> He doesn't recommend too many ppl
> ...


Check em out. If I had the means right now I would trigger these....They have alot of Gage still in stock 
http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/gage-green-seeds/Gage-Green-West-Coast-willie


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

@DonBrennon she has pistils too. Here's her mama, topped just one time
She was cloned while this one was still on veg. She really stinky
No clue the strain.. yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3611234 @DonBrennon she has pistils too. Here's her mama, topped just one time
> She was cloned while this one was still on veg. She really stinky
> No clue the strain.. yet


Got any chernobyl in her? Purple stems noted


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

This cubic meter SLCh dropping frost top to bottom in week 1 and week 2
Under a combo of multiple vero's and in 7 gallons of Ocean Farma from 2015


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got any chernobyl in her? Purple stems noted


Literally no idea yet but will keep ya posted, V

I do happen to know a Chernobyl breeder..

I was actually gonna scrap this one until she reaked on me now she's been growing on me steadily..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks good


Thank you, V!
from here in NorthAmerica 

Here's one that has Chernobyl for sure,
The only plant not several feet tall..
She gets her a lil booster seat so to speak tomorrow 
She just went thru a 4 inch super cropping


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thank you, V!
> from here in NorthAmerica
> 
> Here's one that has Chernobyl for sure,
> ...


Yep she is beautiful. Canopy looks to be several feet wide at this point anyway


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thank you, V!
> from here in NorthAmerica
> 
> Here's one that has Chernobyl for sure,
> ...


Damn son you killin it with those Veros. Good to see plants of that stature. Gonna be amazing in a few weeks!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 18, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Damn son you killin it with those Veros. Good to see plants of that stature. Gonna be amazing in a few weeks!


It's a blessing to play with these lights, man!
Even though I'm still missing one 

That there is the smallest plant..
Really stoked for the ride now

Here's another beast..my SLCh George Wbush pheno.. 
Topped once left untrained
Then SuperCropped 12 days in to flower
No stakes no cages no LsT or maínline and she's a savage


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's a blessing to play with these lights, man!
> Even though I'm still missing one
> 
> That there is the smallest plant..
> ...


Gorgeous, GW Bush pheno, ha ha ha


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's a blessing to play with these lights, man!
> Even though I'm still missing one
> 
> That there is the smallest plant..
> ...


Wow!


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's a blessing to play wt these lights, man!
> Even though I'm still missing one
> 
> That there is the smallest plant..
> ...


Poor plants...gave her this name...if it is a good plant you should change it!!!
This guy believe dinosaurs were on earth 5000 years ago with cavemans.!?
Do you use blurple with your cob or did you add 660nm?
if you do use blurple did you noticed a difference with or without?
i have a few blurple spotlight that i do not use atm...but i should try it together with cxb 3590!?!
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Wow!


 
Took this shot with the tablet and get this: did it by snapping a shot of what was on my girls cell phone screen ..and still looks almost like magazine quality! 
This is an organic lemon tree sprout that shot up in an organic super lemon chernobyl pot.
 

Here she is before being transplanted


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Poor plants...gave her this name...if it is a good plant you should change it!!!
> This guy believe dinosaurs were on earth 5000 years ago with cavemans.!?
> Do you use blurple with your cob or did you add 660nm?
> if you do use blurple did you noticed a difference with or without?
> ...


That hue is from the original light we bought in March 2014 when we first started on RIU
Its a Chinese panel ran hard with a full spectrum of your basic far reds, deep reds and Infrareds
I'd supplement all you can unless your temps are above ideal!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2016)

Day 16 on this Silver trainwreck pheno, also frosty


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Day 16 on this Silver trainwreck pheno, also frostyView attachment 3612826


Stunning. You gonna have to share your training and supercropping techniques.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Stunning. You gonna have to share your training and supercropping techniques.


Well..

You see..

It came, or

It comes..

From..

....

...

...Within..

Haha jk.

For training tho, we topped once around fifth node as per usual

Brand new wilkinson blade wiped washed and misted with organic solution

Tbh, Not sure if its the second topping or tailored super cropping that is initiating the frost, (or is it the soil and lights) or just combo of potent breeding and extremes in enviro..
But the super cropping ?

seems to be producing crazy results when the branch buckles after a good warm up and eventually folds somewhat,
my fav is just enough to not collapse and need support but rather to the point it needs _some_ weight to not spring up that day..
48 hours seems to be the key to keep er Straight lateral..
Doing at least four inches caused big explosions from several nodes.

Bro doing this right before your main cola's/tops can allow a stiff knuckle to support the plant and elimate stakes. Medicropper Clean. Actually he uses cages and double trellis but he also scrops between day 10-14 of flower 

So yea I like to do it again as flowering starts to even out the canopy
It can help at the end too a lot if one stage harvesting is preferred.
Signal everything to finish

So now I LST and Scrop a lot..what did you start? Created a monster, mon


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Well..
> 
> You see..
> 
> ...


Your skills are surpassing my own.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Your skills are surpassing my own.


Thanks dawg
Damn..

But, you know?
I See it more like DNA spiralling upwards, we just constantly create wrungs for each other so we can leap frog each other.. your gain allows my gain which is your next gain and so on..
In fact, you've inspired me to build lights but I'm still lost..
Lol you killed that arena, man
Shit son
Hard act to follow

And you inspired me to breed too
I have a note in my bathroom says breed success, it makes me think of our landrace talks, bro
Like you been way ahead for eons,
I been munchin lunch n shit, not trying

I'm just trying to accomplish something now

Here's what's on deck if all goes well in the breeding room:
Keep in mind everything is in beer cups atm and subject to risk as they mature
But everything is also super healthy right now so lets announce so I can prove the date I thought of these names in the event of a discrepancy
..
Introducing,

A DonCertified

Small Batch of HandCrafted breeding ..

Introducing. 

Black Satin (our resinous uber flavourful kosher Kush crossed with the quarter-pound-producing black Forrest sativa dom (our baby 3rd gen male aka BF3))

Onyx Blade (our sharpest, cheesey, super stinky, skunky, mystery strain (3rd gen) crossed with the Blak4)

Silver Orchid (SLCh Silver Trainwreck (frost day 6, flwr) pheno x BF3)

Lemon Shotty (our beastly, meatiest SLCh, aka GWBush pheno (3rd gen producing frost under 24h veg) x BF3)

Should be some highly regarded fire!!!!
Exciting times

 

Here's a 90* 4" super crop from yesterday just to follow up our Scrop talk!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## DonPetro (Feb 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks dawg
> Damn..
> 
> But, you know?
> ...


Good on you to only try and pollinate with one male for the first go. Thats how i would do it too. Then you know there is no cross-pollination. Cool stuff. I want testers of all of them.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Good on you to only try and pollinate with one male for the first go. Thats how i would do it too. Then you know there is no cross-pollination. Cool stuff. I want testers of all of them.


Agreed.

Cancel the stress.

Gonna do all the Blak4 crosses.

Then the Durban poison crosses

Then the chocolate Thai ones..

Each round at least 7 months apart or so


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 21, 2016)

Bonjour
Yes so many things to do and not enough space to do all...and time too!
I will try to make my first seeds this year outdoor...I will do it with 2 male is it ok to do it the same day or is it better to wait a week between? 
If i do that is it going to be 3 pheno?
One more dad one more mom and one who is going to be a mix of both parents?
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Yes so many things to do and not enough space to do all...and time too!
> I will try to make my first seeds this year outdoor...I will do it with 2 male is it ok to do it the same day or is it better to wait a week between?
> If i do that is it going to be 3 pheno?
> ...


I'd Keep them separated on different weeks if u can bro, different floors.. Different everything-possible and when they about to drop id change clothes a lot or shower between plants, lol

That pollen can travel

i might keep em under a one foot hood fan u can get for 40.. til the pollen sacs are fat and girls are on their 2nd - 3rd week

I wonder what effects a pollen sac pinch (forced pollen extraction) would have on its viability if the timing was very close as is..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2016)

Frosty fans!
Resin profile gonna be insane on this one
40 more days yet


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3614505
> Frosty fans!
> Resin profile gonna be insane on this one
> 40 more days yet


Hmmmm...i dont know...looks like she could go 44 more days to me.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 23, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Hmmmm...i dont know...looks like she could go 44 more days to me.


Good eye, Dp
I think you're right, G


Edit.
Ps. Look at all these ugly lights on the market..
These are wayyy nicer.

Why aren't you starting a consulting page on IG

They'd call you .. _*VeroDoctor 
*
Truth:
Ppl are revolving websites around your work, son_


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 23, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Hmmmm...i dont know...looks like she could go 44 more days to me.


View attachment 3615234 How many days left for this one, Dp?
Judging by her stature..
Appreciate it homie
One love


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

115.25 days left


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3615236
> View attachment 3615234 How many days left for this one, Dp?
> Judging by her stature..
> Appreciate it homie
> One love


Looks done to me lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Good eye, Dp
> I think you're right, G
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm....well we do have a few working prototypes...im just not going to have much if any time to build any lights for awhile.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Hmmm....well we do have a few working prototypes...im just not going to have much if any time to build any lights for awhile.


Big change on the horizon. Life changing. No,...defining.


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 24, 2016)

Bonjour
Thanks for the advice don!
I will take care...
I was planning on grow the male indoor and keep polen for 3/4months in a freezer...but I read that polen don't like it sometimes...but I can't grow male outdoor (guérilla! So a lot to walk and uneasy access!)
When I will harvest polen do I just have to put it right in the freezer or should I dry it a bit before? Best way to store it?
Very nice SLCh!
And the seed in the glass...how long was it in water?
CU


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2016)

Day 21


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3616106
> Day 21


Looking good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Thanks for the advice don!
> I will take care...
> I was planning on grow the male indoor and keep polen for 3/4months in a freezer...but I read that polen don't like it sometimes...but I can't grow male outdoor (guérilla! So a lot to walk and uneasy access!)
> ...


Put some dry rice grains in with the pollen to make sure no moisture is getting to it and it will be fine; the key to keeping pollen is to make sure NO moisture gets to it. Some people mix it with flour to make it go further. I just bagged mine up and then poured some rice in the bag, works fine. I keep mine with my seeds in the refrig.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3616106
> Day 21


Looking fukn mint! I like it alot. Nice strain that one !


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Thanks for the advice don!
> I will take care...
> I was planning on grow the male indoor and keep polen for 3/4months in a freezer...but I read that polen don't like it sometimes...but I can't grow male outdoor (guérilla! So a lot to walk and uneasy access!)
> ...


It was in water for like 2 days. All 12 sprouted but not crazy like these..

Pollen doesn't keep well at all, from what I hear, but @Vnsmkr how long does yours last viable with rice? In fridge..

Me, I like to go same time and keep it fresh but for you, I would try half your pollen one way and the rest the other way and keep em labeled

Dry freeze batch
And dry fridge batch*



And thanks about the SLCh!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking fukn mint! I like it alot. Nice strain that one !


A real silver angel!
Thanks V!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2016)

Copped a kilo of wigglers, here's a few of them.
Stoked !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Not sure how long it will keep, but have seen folks on here which have no reason to bs say a few years if kept dry. Mine is a year old. Will let you know soon on seeds whether its still viable . Those worms look the biz, good


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not sure how long it will keep, but have seen folks on here which have no reason to bs say a few years if kept dry. Mine is a year old. Will let you know soon on seeds whether its still viable . Those worms look the biz, good


Interesting.
With potent breeding stock coming from that pollen?
Ill ask my breeder buddy what his problem is, haha
Tell him organic has more viability haha

Speaking of organic, here's the new soil under a combo of lights producing some incredible results..peep the sheen on the normally sensitive SLCh


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few. I have the selection of a seedbank
> View attachment 3609386 View attachment 3609387 View attachment 3609388 View attachment 3609389


 That is an excellent selection. I agree with the variety approach. I have upwards of 15 strains of dried bud I have grown since I started again October. I don't know exactly how many strains I have currently sprouted and in various stages of growth. You and the Don's(es) grows and lists of plants always make me sprout more seeds and I end up barely fitting them all in three growing spots indoors. I have so many seeds but you guys make me want to buy more different seeds. We get a great selection of clones and seeds here in the San Francisco CA Bay Area, which is like an MMJ Holy Land even if the state isn't legal. It is defacto legal with a card.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 25, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3612736
> Took this shot with the tablet and get this: did it by snapping a shot of what was on my girls cell phone screen ..and still looks almost like magazine quality!
> This is an organic lemon tree sprout that shot up in an organic super lemon chernobyl pot.
> View attachment 3612813
> ...


that lemon tree sprout is hilarious


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> That is an excellent selection. I agree with the variety approach. I have upwards of 15 strains of dried bud I have grown since I started again October. I don't know exactly how many strains I have currently sprouted and in various stages of growth. You and the Don's(es) grows and lists of plants always make me sprout more seeds and I end up barely fitting them all in three growing spots indoors. I have so many seeds but you guys make me want to buy more different seeds. We get a great selection of clones and seeds here in the San Francisco CA Bay Area, which is like an MMJ Holy Land even if the state isn't legal. It is defacto legal with a card.


Likewise on making me sprout more @oldbikepunk @DonTesla @DonPetro; I really do enjoy having a huge variety. There are a few more people in the outdoor section which also have that effect on me  @papapayne @Dr.D81. I am the same when I hear about new beans. I have a ton, but I would like a few tons more .

DonTesla made a comment a few pages back below which I will be down with when its more "feasible" across international borders: 

If Only everyone had 30 varieties in their medicine cabinet!
One for every morning

An organic club, a trading co-op..

That'd be heaven though, imagine
Open your monthly package ..
2 grams each of 30 different kinds .. All organic fire loaded with resin

Donate your 180 grams every three months or pay the fee, up to you, and get to try a couple grams of 90 kinds in return..


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 25, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Good on you to only try and pollinate with one male for the first go. Thats how i would do it too. Then you know there is no cross-pollination. Cool stuff. I want testers of all of them.


I use one male at a time as well to be sure the seeds are what i intended, and any other seeds are the occasional hermies. I don't pollinate any plants once they are inside the 1,000 watt bloom-room, also to help determine that a seed was a hermie or on a plant next to one i saw hermie and is thus a different cross. I got some 9 Lb Hammer x The True OG seeds recently that way. I currently have a male Dr Who which resides in a closet with about 8 different plants, clones, and a favorite Deep Purple. The Dr Who will pollinate any pre-flowers on any of 30+ plants that will cycle through that 400 watt chamber until i stop indoor growing in May when it's too hot and complicated. I'll keep clones of favorites alive and start over indoors again in Fall. Freaky seeds from crosses are really awesome.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting.
> With potent breeding stock coming from that pollen?
> Ill ask my breeder buddy what his problem is, haha
> Tell him organic has more viability haha
> ...


Nice man. She is beautiful. No different than utilizing an older bean to get stock from imo (on the pollen), but I am no expert by any means.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice man. She is beautiful. No different than utilizing an older bean to get stock from imo (on the pollen), but I am no expert by any means.


Good point !

Tho I have had _some_ issues with older seeds, myself anyway..

Some of the most insane potency ever witnessed in our lives came from that heirloom stock, though..

Just getting thru a weathered shell was the main challenge.. Must have had some swings in temps and Rh


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2016)

Pollen chuckerz...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

I yanked 5 (1 24k, 3 Dr Who, & 1 Gage Good Ideas) of the 30 seedlings I started few weeks back and started 5x Aloha Grape Stompers today in their place today. Still got some males in play it seems though, just due to bolting/fast starts imo.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2016)

All natural, 100% Pest-free sativa doms on Day 27

.. Vero's causing major hash buildup on the canopy thermometer

The smallest plant is in this shot and the biggest plant is NOt, she off getting watered.. But here's five beauties in a total of 3 different recipes of soil doing us proud







Local frost warning in effect for the next several days


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2016)

mmmm mmm frost warning indeed


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> All natural, 100% Pest-free sativa doms on Day 27
> 
> .. Vero's causing major hash buildup on the canopy thermometer
> 
> ...


Wha?!?!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Wha?!?!


Did your MSG get cut short, bro!?


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Did your MSG get cut short, bro!?


Nah man i was speechless. Crushing it bro!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 2, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Nah man i was speechless. Crushing it bro!


Now you realize the essence of your powerful teachings ...


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Now you realize the essence of your powerful teachings ...


I mean that is one impressive shot of all those colas, especially the two big monsters up front there. You still rocking just the DIY's...?because that is really something.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 5, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> I mean that is one impressive shot of all those colas, especially the two big monsters up front there. You still rocking just the DIY's...?because that is really something.


Yeah, jus Rockin the 10 cobs, G
Hard to believe how little lights can do big tings
*UPDATE
MID FLOWER*

Soil comparisons aside, the preferred spectrum has shifted it seems, although all growth seems robust and frosty already.

I used to have to rotate the ladies out from underneath the 3500k light every 48 hours it was so powerful. Was doing 20" height, too. They'd still seem to get tired a bit.

For early veg, tho, the 35k light was insane, hands down the go to light for seedling speed and size
Then the 4000k's took over a few weeks in, and really amazed us til early flower..
They packed the frost super quickly (day 6, wtf) while keeping the leaves dark and metabolizing well.

Now the spectrum seemingly preferred is the redder 3500k
No need to rotate. Infact it seems to be the best light now for them.
Constant growth and efficient metabolism
Sheen is sexy.
Wow.
What a fun run this is..

Here's *Day 30* shots of one of the *Silver TrainWrecks* got me like Woah


This all-organic bud is already frostier than your average Canadian Windshield ..


Imagine _another_ 30 days from now..


Just getting started here.. My favorite when the hairs are still white


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah, jus Rockin the 10 cobs, G
> Hard to believe how little lights can do big tings
> *UPDATE
> MID FLOWER*
> ...


On fucking point DT!!!! Beeeeaaaauuuuuttttiiiiiffffuuuuulllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> On fucking point DT!!!! Beeeeaaaauuuuuttttiiiiiffffuuuuulllll!!!!!!!!!!


Garden fulla fire!!!!!
Bless our good sensi Sativa, V!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah, jus Rockin the 10 cobs, G
> Hard to believe how little lights can do big tings
> *UPDATE
> MID FLOWER*
> ...


Omg...look at all that sativa-dom goodness. I'd better get a few samples!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Omg...look at all that sativa-dom goodness. I'd better get a few samples!


That's just one plant, amigo ;D
But I feel you.
6 plants, 3 different phenos in 3 different soils means we get to really taste the difference between 2014 and 2016

Most amazing thing about this round, though.. Is we topped these girls just once. Minus one girl, she got topped twice. Their training went really well afterwards.

This is gonna be some of the frostier stuff we've ever put out since '14 I think


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> That's just one plant, amigo ;D
> But I feel you.
> 6 plants, 3 different phenos in 3 different soils means we get to really taste the difference between 2014 and 2016
> 
> ...


Better lights, better soil no doubt.
Getting a range of terps yet?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Better lights, better soil no doubt.
> Getting a range of terps yet?


Yeah bro.
No gravy yet but there's a beautiful Apple-Grape wit diesely undertones..

And..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

This curvy specimen jus got a hefty watering of plain Ro..
Our latest soil recipe was a bit hot on the clones but its whats used here, in this 7 gallon, and shes the darkest girl in flower, which is a surprise and relief.. as well as the one of the stickiest ever- its literally like glue on your fingers after


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3626782
> This curvy specimen jus got a hefty watering of plain Ro..
> Our latest soil recipe was a bit hot on the clones but its whats used here, in this 7 gallon, and shes the darkest girl in flower, which is a surprise and relief.. as well as the one of the stickiest ever- its literally like glue on your fingers after


Looking beautiful DT. This round of flowers I have going now I went without topping to see what they would do, but its back to heavy topping next round. I do have some donkey dicks hanging about . The Black Malawi from Greenman Organic Seeds is a beauty at ~5.5' feet tall and about 1/2 that wide, Christmas tree style; buds are starting to frost up and swell


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

(More on the terp profiles next week.. nose is causing some issues this week with taste and smell right now)

To satisfy your palette until then, scope these organic LED colas out .. On Day 34


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking beautiful DT. This round of flowers I have going now I went without topping to see what they would do, but its back to heavy topping next round. I do have some donkey dicks hanging about . The Black Malawi from Greenman Organic Seeds is a beauty at ~5.5' feet tall and about 1/2 that wide, Christmas tree style; buds are starting to frost up and swell


Nice!!
au naturelle.
always fun to do and see the form.
I think a five to six footer is in order next time, its been a while.. They're so cool when they're the same size as you.

This one here reminds me of the BlackForrest and its spears of Sativa..
This ones called SourPuss and is just a 7 gallon on day 34, topped only once and LSTd nicely during veg then SuperCropped a bit once flowering.

I think I finally learned how to wrestle these lanky sativas a bit. 

These spears look potent already too, I can hardly wait!
I thank god there be ńo spider mites anywhere near


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3626782
> This curvy specimen jus got a hefty watering of plain Ro..
> Our latest soil recipe was a bit hot on the clones but its whats used here, in this 7 gallon, and shes the darkest girl in flower, which is a surprise and relief.. as well as the one of the stickiest ever- its literally like glue on your fingers after


Killing it!!!


DonTesla said:


> (More on the terp profiles next week.. nose is causing some issues this week with taste and smell right now)
> 
> To satisfy your palette until then, scope these organic LED colas out .. On Day 34
> 
> ...


Killing it!!!


DonTesla said:


> Nice!!
> au naturelle.
> always fun to do and see the form.
> I think a five to six footer is in order next time, its been a while.. They're so cool when they're the same size as you.
> ...


Killing it!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Killing it!!!
> 
> Killing it!!!
> 
> Killing it!!!


That's what's up!
Mad props!!!

A special specimen coroner with Don Petro in my corner

Here's another girl topped once.
I almost chucked her she looked so lanky at this point here..
Am I ever glad I didn't toss her now!
Look how far she came..
Ten colas await harvest now.. Bout 30 days left


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

Peanut butter cookies gonna be strong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3627103
> Peanut butter cookies gonna be strong


hell fkn yeah. I need to generate some more duff so I can make some more brownies. time for a system top up soon


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3627103
> Peanut butter cookies gonna be strong


You ever get those envies still? I'm totally due.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 9, 2016)

Next round sneak peek:
.. Kosher Kush chillin under the ol sink in deep'& narrow plastic pots
These organic girls got some Deep Purpłe K and Purpłe Diesel to accompany them too 

 
And here's how the cookies turned out., like peanut butter shortbread, melt in your mouth! Whoever needs the good recipe, jus holla. Bought a really good book every recipe has been fiyafiya


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 9, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> You ever get those envies still? I'm totally due.


I still get envies bro
U miss those chocolate fingerlings? I was thinking of making some this week.

Hey I have buddy going to where you are.

He could deliver some chocolates and get my light off you.
I have so much space now and so little light..really gonna hurt if I don't get more lights pronto


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hell fkn yeah. I need to generate some more duff so I can make some more brownies. time for a system top up soon


These edibles are adding 4 hours to my average sleep time!
We woke up with chips all over the bed and nightstand and shelves, I guess we were eating the in our sleep hahaha

One of my buddies dogs got into the no bake oatmeal cookies and he pissed the bed for two days straight. Careful where you put your snacks people!
Seal that shit up good


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I still get envies bro
> U miss those chocolate fingerlings? I was thinking of making some this week.
> 
> Hey I have buddy going to where you are.
> ...


Yea im pretty much done with it...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> These edibles are adding 4 hours to my average sleep time!
> We woke up with chips all over the bed and nightstand and shelves, I guess we were eating the in our sleep hahaha
> 
> One of my buddies dogs got into the no bake oatmeal cookies and he pissed the bed for two days straight. Careful where you put your snacks people!
> Seal that shit up good


fucking hilarious. pizza boxes under the sheets dont know how they got there


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 9, 2016)

Last nugg of this PurpłD 
..until this next _next_ round is complete anyway


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 13, 2016)

You got another week with the light Dp!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> You got another week with the light Dp!


Cool...maybe i'll start some tomatoes.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 15, 2016)

Organic Silver Trainwreck
Day 41.
! Two-thirds of the way thru flower


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 15, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Organic Silver Trainwreck
> Day 41.
> ! Two-thirds of the way thru flower View attachment 3633043


Whoa!!!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Organic Silver Trainwreck
> Day 41.
> ! Two-thirds of the way thru flower View attachment 3633043



Beautiful!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 17, 2016)

Shit son
New page
I better #repost so y'all can see the difference..


 Lil droopy after a good bottom feed watering but well worth it.. She spat out a tonne of new growth today.. what a sight when you're HITTIN the dabs but prefer the organic over it anyDAY.. Oohwee!

What about thee new fisheye view mon..
Round out the repost a bit mo for y'all who share my pain and passion





Down below the canopy ..
we have 3 more Lemon trees sprouting, ready to add to the Craigslist and kijji portfolio..
I'v wanted lemons at the bedside for a while too..since seeing a tree two and a half feet tall with like twenty five little yellow lemons on it. Ill have to tree one out for myself ańd the woman I think and show you guys our organic lemons in like, 2018 lol



papapayne said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2016)

I have one in my veg room to  shes starting to bloom!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I have one in my veg room to  shes starting to bloom!


Ive got a lemon tree which hadnt ever produced fruit yet but these big fkn green worms love it. They already ripped the kum quat tree next to it to shreds. Its better than my cannabis but fkn pain in the ass. I squash them on the regular, hungry cunts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 17, 2016)

Beautiful as usual DT. She is 1 frosty bitch


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Shit son
> New page
> I better #repost so y'all can see the difference..
> View attachment 3634077
> ...


Looking amazing as always, bro.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I have one in my veg room to  shes starting to bloom!


/shit son

Why aren't you and Petro putting out calendars together?



DonPetro said:


> Looking amazing as always, bro.


Thank you, 
But..
I have a girlfrien, G




Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful as usual DT. She is 1 frosty bitch


Thanks, pimp.
Was gonna chop er down on day 6 but glad I waited ha


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive got a lemon tree which hadnt ever produced fruit yet but these big fkn green worms love it. They already ripped the kum quat tree next to it to shreds. Its better than my cannabis but fkn pain in the ass. I squash them on the regular, hungry cunts


BT will take care of that


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2016)

@DonPetro what are your thoughts on the Old School Breeders Association (the seed company)


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2016)

_*Results from this years Sativa Cups 
in Canada
*_
(Other categories incl. too)

-Organic soil took the big cup btw!

The Karma Cup (Eastern Canada, Toronto)
http://thekarmacup.com/2015-entries/

Prairie Medical Cup (Western Canada, Sk)
http://saskprairiecup.ca/index.php/2014-06-16-06-33-02/pmhc-winners-2015.html


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow
Hand got stuck in the freezer 
defrost under way lol


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2016)

So..
..we took the *smallest, most* runtiest plant and plopped it right in a 7gal fabric pot 

(without even taking it out of the 3gal fabric pot, or tipping it, nothing)

..and not only did it catch up in height, it got darker, greener' and shinier the rest, and it also produced solid frosty bud from top to bottom.

This was also transplanted *one week* into flower. I would never do that, normally.

Here she is now, week 7, or about day 48 and not a fading leaf in sight
Check out the frost


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> So..
> ..we took the *smallest, most* runtiest plant and plopped it right in a 7gal fabric pot
> 
> (without even taking it out of the 3gal fabric pot, or tipping it, nothing)
> ...


Shit son...that is a beauty!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Shit son...that is a beauty!


Mesmerizing in person, bro.
Accidentally not following the conventional ways pays off sometimes.
This was the easiest transplant and overall easiest plant I ever grew, now that I think about it.
Only thing is I had to stake it this week cause it was getting too much bud for how thick the stems were.
.. Only advantage to the others is their stems got fatter being able to dip deeper longer.. So they were stronger/self supporting
But this one seems to be less dense up top, soil wise, and therefore easier to water/ faster; the others are getting topsoils of somewhat spongy root masses, from all constant the air pruning and longer time in the 7's.

Definitely something for me to consider when the 15/20/25 gallon geo pots come in..
Normally I would prefer a smooth plastic pot so the root ball slides out easily, but if plopping down into a more intense flowering version of the same soil, then I think I'm on to something here, maybe


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Mesmerizing in person, bro.
> Accidentally not following the conventional ways pays off sometimes.
> This was the easiest transplant and overall easiest plant I ever grew, now that I think about it.
> Only thing is I had to stake it this week cause it was getting too much bud for how thick the stems were.
> ...


Yea those fabric pots are a bitch at times to transplant from. If you can stand the pot on something like an upside bucket and peel the pot down, that helps. But even if you had the cheaper pots from reindeers or made your own, cutting the bottom out may be wise before transplanting the way you have.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Mesmerizing in person, bro.
> Accidentally not following the conventional ways pays off sometimes.
> This was the easiest transplant and overall easiest plant I ever grew, now that I think about it.
> Only thing is I had to stake it this week cause it was getting too much bud for how thick the stems were.
> ...


here is 18 gallon no till monster cropped clones with my nute made nute line giving it feeding one every 2 weeks to feed worms etc other then that water only by far the easiest and healthy @ 4 weeks another 2 - 2.5 to go 1 liter sized stalks is crazy pic3228 is 2 plants 

PS way to go you killed it this time well done


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2016)

Week 7.5
(Day 51 of ~60 days)
Organic Silver TrainWreck
Just got watered


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Week 7.5
> (Day 51 of ~60 days)
> Organic Silver TrainWreck
> Just got wateredView attachment 3640434
> ...


Shes a beast man. Looking fkn lovely


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2016)

All plants this round just in a 7 gallon geo pot but nonetheless a happy go.

 

 

 
My buddy that grows under hps doesn't get frost like this and he runs his stuff 65-70 days. This is just day 51 under the DIY panels, SilverTrain, exact same plant


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shes a beast man. Looking fkn lovely


Thanks brotha

and She says Thanks too!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2016)

I like what the Quad-3500k is doing late in flower here to the trichs.
Purple resin!

Next up, my experimental plant in its stronger flowering batch of soil ..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2016)

Her fan leaves .. Day 51 of 60ish


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> All plants this round just in a 7 gallon geo pot but nonetheless a happy go.
> 
> View attachment 3640438
> 
> ...





DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3640463
> 
> View attachment 3640465
> 
> ...


Im glad those lights are giving you results like this man. Im proud to have served you proper. Keep it up bro, you killing it!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Im glad those lights are giving you results like this man. Im proud to have served you proper. Keep it up bro, you killing it!


Bro.
I love these lights..
You built some real classics!
I don't know which generation I love more, they're both so damn good to me.

I'm pushing the heights in the last few weeks btw FYI ..

.. Between ten and fourteen inches for the most part and maybe a little higher for the 3500k beast

Really seeming to stimulate some late growth, in _*all*_ directions ..

Have to say..
Gonna be a hurdle and a half to duplicate your DIY success with these next light builds, but with a little consulting help from you, I really believe a railed, dim-able design, with remote panel housing everything (drivers, heatsink, and active cooling) is in store. 

I'm stoked and ready to drop a gnote or two


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 25, 2016)

Little organic testers looking absolutely stunning under the macro lens 

Which cost just 10 bucks btw


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 26, 2016)

Organic SilverTrainwreck, only part way thru day 52 of the suggested 60-70 days

What's amazing is her frost-popping/colour-enhancing regime hasn't even started yet.


Couple days of RO ice melt
+
Couple nights of chilly air intake over top her

All that and more,
Up next


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## DonPetro (Mar 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3642071


Trailblazer...


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 27, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Trailblazer...


That a Name suggestion for the strain big homie?

Btw, Big up @Grandpa GreenJeans for the tweaks to the harvesting regime, especially the 48hr ice melt which we are trying in this 7gal geo.

He wrote a Good lil article on it I'm sure he won't mind the repost I happen to have to handy..see attached

I can barely imagine this herb getting even frostier, but if it does I'm going to shit my pants in joy.

Meanwhile, P'Oatent Meal Cookies with 10x strength cocobis oil get ready for the ol' ov'

Herb is the healing, fellow herbalists!

These edibles seriously leave you feeling blessed after just 10 minutes and effects lasts 7 massive *hours*.
Wake up dreaming vividly, talking out loud, with tummy rumblin like never before


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 27, 2016)

Tester #2 looking like dry sift macros with all these trichs!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3642648
> Tester #2 looking like dry sift macros with all these trichs!


I should send you a pic of this Nuclear Haze...


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 27, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> I should send you a pic of this Nuclear Haze...


Lol. How bad is it


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 27, 2016)

Leaves mature faster than bud and calyxes'

Beware!!
 

Note de amber here while the buds em selves remain clear to cloudy


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> That a Name suggestion for the strain big homie?
> 
> Btw, Big up @Grandpa GreenJeans for the tweaks to the harvesting regime, especially the 48hr ice melt which we are trying in this 7gal geo.
> 
> ...


Respect!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3642648
> Tester #2 looking like dry sift macros with all these trichs!


I think you guys need to attach a warning label to this one. One hit and people will think they have a rhino in their chest.
Lol, I bet this bitch would stick to the wall. Nicely done!


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Apr 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Little organic testers looking absolutely stunning under the macro lens
> 
> Which cost just 10 bucks btwView attachment 3641415
> 
> View attachment 3641416


'Organic testers aye?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 8, 2016)

Epic as always!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 10, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> I think you guys need to attach a warning label to this one. One hit and people will think they have a rhino in their chest.
> Lol, I bet this bitch would stick to the wall. Nicely done!


DUDE
your ice regime is something else..permanently adopting it.

I hit this runty plant with 48 hours of premium Reverse Osmosis Ice and she responded by developing a second jacket of of frost! Now the glass jar she chills in is coated with trichs!!

And you were right man, she hits SO hard that just one bowl of fresh herb out of the bong is putting the peeps right horisozontal .. Hand on the chest wondering what hit them.. It was so smooth and tasty.. Then it hit!

Fuckin most epic expansion on a hoot I've felt ever.

Like taking four dabs on a rig-strong

Again, big thanks!

More pics to come..
Buy ass week.

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 10, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> 'Organic testers aye?


Nothing like switching back from commercial to organics!

Fkn nearly best day of my life!!




papapayne said:


> Epic as always!


Respect brotha!
As always!!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 24, 2016)

Check out these frosty leaves..

Harvested a week early and all at once (vs staging the harvest), these 2nd generation organic beauties still pumped out a near qp per plant, and that was without the root-expanding myco.

Hung by their roots for 10 days then into bags and jars for their rh fine tuning..
Sitting at 55% overall now they are burning smooth with epic expansion, thanks to the gramps and the ice regime tip

So now we have third genners goin who actually got their myco, and will get harvested in at least two stages.. 

Should be solid-good!

Smelling like fruit loops, lemon jet fuel, and Ajax, with Kushy undertones


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 24, 2016)

What are the yield expectations when switching from 7g to 20gal !?

Cause this is already awesome..

& It's hard to believe that quality can increase even more, by going even cleaner in the mix from now on..

 

This girl had a plethora of tops coated in resin and now she's cured for a few weeks..

Sour Puss is her name,

Serious munchies her game..


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 25, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> What are the yield expectations when switching from 7g to 20gal !?
> 
> Cause this is already awesome..
> 
> ...


Must be nice.


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2016)

Heres the last shot i could find alive..3 or 4 weeks before harvest..
Wish I woulda taken a pic of these beasts right as they finished but life got crazy and well, fast forward a full month or two..

Here they are once again, at 55-60% rh about to hit the wine cooler..






Figured they deserved one last shot as a big happy bouquet

Peace!

DT


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Must be nice.


Hopefully see you soon, bro!


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2016)

Update!

Got a nice 25gallon *Reserve Prevada Chocolope* going in the newest soil blend, fresh off the press, I'm stoked, big time- she's getting some real room to play this round

Also got some beautiful, bushy, four headed, *Deep Purpłe Kush*s to finally try from Provision.. They look like perfect poised praying cacti.. @DonPetro was requesting this awhile back..

Also got some classic *Kosher Kush* going this round, they're growing so fast and remain the lushest and shiniest..can't wait for their bursting organic flavour and insane terps

Got a few *3rd gen Sour Puss' and 3rd gen Silver Ice*'s (SLCh), too, they'll be this rounds' returnees.. try beat their yield from last round.. Thanks to couple thangs..

*Purpłe Diesel* makes a return as well, and is looking really healthy..

*Green Crack* makes its debut as well! She's a girl and very perky..


Stay tuned for SWEET pics in the next 48!!

Gotta fly and get high!
Peace!!!


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3671226
> Heres the last shot i could find alive..3 or 4 weeks before harvest..
> Wish I woulda taken a pic of these beasts right as they finished but life got crazy and well, fast forward a full month or two..
> 
> ...



Yum! Looks tasty as fuck. Congrats on the bountiful harvest. Any tweaks your doing this round?


----------



## Tank Murphy (May 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Update!
> 
> Got a nice 25gallon *Reserve Prevada Chocolope* going in the newest soil blend, fresh off the press, I'm stoked, big time- she's getting some real room to play this round
> 
> ...


Hey There, come see me....


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2016)

Tank Murphy said:


> Hey There, come see me....


You get your new puppy dog, finally!?
Load a pic! I don't have wheels anymore, otherwise I would!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yum! Looks tasty as fuck. Congrats on the bountiful harvest. Any tweaks your doing this round?


Thanks Payne!

It was insane to baster feed those big girls for 100 days but we did it.. Hard to find a good watering can that I like, lmao

As for tweaks, dropping aeration 2%

Got rid of rock phosphate forevermore

Introducing our DIY compost finally, been breaking down 2 years, its beautifully sifted now and charged with goodies

Also brought in Neptune shell crab meal

Other than that, trying a side by side with two soils, one has local red wiggler castings and the other has African night crawlers from Montreal

This round will also mark the end of vermiculite and perlite as we commence our shift to lava rock, rice hulls rotted wood, and pumice

Cause from here on out I'm gonna grow aluminum free, organic and 95% vegan, my friend..


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks Payne!
> 
> It was insane to baster feed those big girls for 100 days but we did it.. Hard to find a good watering can that I like, lmao
> 
> ...


Fucking A dude, that mix you got coming ie lava rock, hulls, rotted wood is going to be banner!!!! I have never used perlite here and I never will. Last round was killer as fuck. Cant wait to see this one coming. You'll be happy with both castings I think and will be interesting to see which one wins.


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking A dude, that mix you got coming ie lava rock, hulls, rotted wood is going to be banner!!!! I have never used perlite here and I never will. Last round was killer as fuck. Cant wait to see this one coming. You'll be happy with both castings I think and will be interesting to see which one wins.


Im stoked too!!
big time.. gonna win a cup with it i bet 
Meanwhile, I'm not tooo worried bout my use of perlite tbh, just cause I always rinse it good with RO and add it after mellowing my meals in, so its no where near hot and acidic when being added, but I hear you.. And props for keepin it kosher, P
Why risk it and have to even worry, right?
The fact that perlite and vermiculite are the only two amendments available locally shows how much learning the store owners have to learn around here still..
Imagine the world without us organic guys.. Gawdamn
That's too sad to even think about, all our herb is sooooo good
Da community needs us


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Im stoked too!!
> big time.. gonna win a cup with it i bet
> Meanwhile, I'm not tooo worried bout my use of perlite tbh, just cause I always rinse it good with RO and add it after mellowing my meals in, so its no where near hot and acidic when being added, but I hear you.. And props for keepin it kosher, P
> Why risk it and have to even worry, right?
> ...


I wouldnt have minded using it in the early days but couldnt find it here anyway so no loss. Reason I wouldnt use it now because it eventually floats to the top and renders itself useless and that doesnt work in no till. I got some local red volcanic/lava rock from the highlands here. The guys which plant trees use it here with great success so thats what I use for aeration. My neighbor sells rice so just need to print a picture of the hulls and I think I'll be in business with them too. Much easier to show a picture than trying to wade through wrong pronunciations . Hell yeah brah set those goals high, they are attainable, cup winners!!!


----------



## papapayne (May 6, 2016)

Yeah I used lava rock in my outdoor mix last year and vastly preferred it to perlite. Perlite all ends up in the top the pot and then on the ground anyway. I am very curious to see the difference in the wiggles to. Do you farm the night crawlers or buy em? I have an newer establish red wiggler bin, and one that's pretty rocking out. Luckily I have a lot of on the farm inputs to give the worms. The worms are definitely awesome to have on hand! 

Can those night crawlers be housed in same bien or they need their own?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 6, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Can those night crawlers be housed in same bien or they need their own?


I have European night crawlers and red wigglers in the same bin. Everyone's happy.


----------



## papapayne (May 6, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I have European night crawlers and red wigglers in the same bin. Everyone's happy.


Mind snapping a pic of your bin? Lets see some worm bin porn! Im a cheap bastard, mines just 2 huge rubber made tubs with some small wholes drilled for air/ drainage. I cover crop the bin though, used sunflowers one round, then clover, now have kodaik mustard in it for the cover crop. I like having some live roots in it to keep mycos expanding and then i bury for the worms to eat.


----------



## papapayne (May 6, 2016)

Someday I want to build a nice rolling wooded trough with a spiget on the bottom for my worms, but prob a ways off as theres a laundry list of stuff I need to do.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 6, 2016)

I'll see about taking a picture tomorrow. I'm about to break it up into two bins. Hopefully I'll be able to have three bins by the end of the year. There was alot of babies in the bin when I harvested my castings. Hopefully it's really booming now. Mine is also in plastic bins.


----------



## DonTesla (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wouldnt have minded using it in the early days but couldnt find it here anyway so no loss. Reason I wouldnt use it now because it eventually floats to the top and renders itself useless and that doesnt work in no till. I got some local red volcanic/lava rock from the highlands here. The guys which plant trees use it here with great success so thats what I use for aeration. My neighbor sells rice so just need to print a picture of the hulls and I think I'll be in business with them too. Much easier to show a picture than trying to wade through wrong pronunciations . Hell yeah brah set those goals high, they are attainable, cup winners!!!


MAD Respect!!! Love the rice hull pic idea.. What a life u got bro, so cool


----------



## DonTesla (May 8, 2016)

Green crck seedling is a happy lil fem



Organic basil at the 1st and 2nd leaf stage.. DElicious



Organic garlic taking off! Next is the romaine, rosemary, spinach and strawberries

Stay healthy, friends

DTDT


----------



## DonTesla (May 14, 2016)

The newest member of the team is little DonLopey and here she is goin ham on some cannastems, one of her favourites!
 

Time to catch my bunny and hit the mall,
Burn clean,
DTDT


----------



## DonTesla (May 14, 2016)

Gallons of organic gear from my last bedroom grow remain stable in this sealed cooler with little flux in Rh, which is about 58% inside and outside the jars..

I still pick up tips from every angle, even off of guys I consider out to lunch in organics.. Sometimes they still think of good stuff

Listening to the plants is still the ultimate, tho..



Respect,
DonTe


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2016)

She jumped up here by herself ! 9 weeks old and most fearless bunny I've met.. Every time I'm building something I find her next to the power tools haha


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2016)

Little bit leafy is this beautiful girl. But so tasty and extra smelly as well.. The most pungent Sativa from this last round no doubt

Lets see what removing alfafa from the soil does.
I'm keeping kelp meal, neem meal, fish bone meal and shell crab meal in the mix, as we grow the same pheno again this round


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2016)

While i get ready to ruin some scissors, lets check out whats gonna explode next..

i bet it will be this Greenkrack in its first month still..

But 2 landrace Afghanis have joined her as of yesterday as welll!! So now it gets very interesting!


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2016)

Anyone have Franks Gift up here in Canada!?
High CBD pink haired beauty is next on radar,
And almost 
À must have in any well rounded garden ..
Reward for anyone who lands me it


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3264373
> Got it! Jah..


 Good buy , read it twice. Now you need teaming with nutrients. here's a pdf http://www.workman.com/static/assets/TeamingwithNutrientsSampleSpreads.pdf


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Good buy , read it twice. Now you need teaming with nutrients. here's a pdf http://www.workman.com/static/assets/TeamingwithNutrientsSampleSpreads.pdf


 Or you can just have these  @Dr.Pecker . Here's a few


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Or you can just have these  @Dr.Pecker . Here's a few


Cool man, I dig.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Definitely good reading material


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Or you can just have these  @Dr.Pecker . Here's a few


NICE!

That's a damn good lil library right there!


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2016)

Meanwhile,
Check out these vegging beauts..
Preparing for de Medical Cup:
 

Includes a 25 gallon LACon-chocolope, by Reserve Prevada, 100% organic and water only as usual..
 

Some huge-leafed, colaDom Deep Purpłe K by Provision :

 

As well as the fan-favourites; Red Bellied (Purpłe Sour)Diesel and classic Kosher Kush, ready to make their return with a vengeance!

All plants should be getting 48 hours of ice to finish as well to help jack potency and frost levels..

Who's ready for my best work yet? I know I am..


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2016)

Copped me some Landrace Afghani beans
Organic Beasts Coming soon!


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2016)

Banger Alert!


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2016)

So I want to test some of my herb..

Found someone in Canada who does it for $300 plus 30 grams of bud.

If you think that's steep, its 20,000$ for this machine ...

 ..wow hey, these guys charge another $5k for the attachment that test your extracts!

There must be a cheaper (yet still accurate) way

Luckily another company has raised $7million in venture capital and is currently pre-selling more affordable $700 units that will be able to test water purity, air purity, plus herb and more..

My personal problem with all these tests is that grinding the herb degrades the trichs, pops gland, mushes everything together, and leaves mega resin just coating the surfaces used to "grind" it down... how're you supposed to test THAT!?

Some flaws to work out yet, but at least we're trying.

This industry will evolve more soon enough and hopefully explode as the sensi revolution continues to swarm..


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2016)

How I stay so high?
I don't grind herb..
I don't cut big nuggets up..

I Make small nuggets by snapping at the stem.
No crushin my trichs

Then i cut a little carefully and as simply as possible..

 

No editing or flash just natural !


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Nice brah. A pair of sharp scissors works well instead of grinding


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice brah. A pair of sharp scissors works well instead of grinding


Glad you agree bredren
Hurts to cut diamonds up but hurts more to grind..


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2016)

Should I flip this SLch Sativa Dom today?
She had that classic afghani structure 2 weeks ago but now she's flat and wide with about 8 tops


----------



## DonPetro (May 22, 2016)

That organic is looking good @DonTesla ...i need some.


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (May 22, 2016)

Yall are rocking it man! Been following your grow awhile now and I must say I'm a fan of TheDons. From the organics to the bomb lights...keep on keeping on brothas!


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> That organic is looking good @DonTesla ...i need some.


It's insane
I broke a pair of scissors today !
..the plastic couldn't hold up to the resin madness

And now, For you..
These psycho complimentary nuggets require only one thing:
One short phrase of Feedback each

The OP is the same SLCh pheno yet has the craziest differences in taste n smell due to the recipe tweaks
Can't wait to hear your thoughts G


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2016)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Yall are rocking it man! Been following your grow awhile now and I must say I'm a fan of TheDons. From the organics to the bomb lights...keep on keeping on brothas!


Thanks Funkey!
We appreciate the props! 
I have to say, its been a fun journey..
Lookin 4wRd more than ever


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (May 24, 2016)

your plants are frostier than a vanilla frosty from Wendy's!! I bet one nug in your grinder fills the kief catcher almost hahah


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2016)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> your plants are frostier than a vanilla frosty from Wendy's!! I bet one nug in your grinder fills the kief catcher almost hahah


Haha
Wendys frosty..
That's a good name, never mind comparison !

These damn trichs are so huge though, Funkey, they don't fit thru the dang screen!
And the herbs so sticky it won't even drop into middle ground, man!

So shit, had to go back to scissors 

Ruin about 4 pairs a month but its worth it, for sure

 
This organic Kosher here was harvested day 49 

My buddy ran his 70 and wasn't half as frosty, but he didn't use LED or organic soil


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (May 24, 2016)

Haha ruining scissors isn't bad at all!! 

Gah that Kosher looks tasty!! Organic buds just shine in the light!


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2016)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Haha ruining scissors isn't bad at all!!
> 
> Gah that Kosher looks tasty!! Organic buds just shine in the light!


They even shine in the dark!

And yeah Kosher is stupid tasty/smelly


----------



## DonPetro (May 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's insane
> I broke a pair of scissors today !
> ..the plastic couldn't hold up to the resin madness
> 
> ...


As good as done.


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2016)

Some notes on live predators for a couple of the most common pests we face..


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2016)

_Also.. _


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2016)

This years articles from Skunk and their focus/release dates/deadlines for entries

Big up, herbalists!

DT


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

I was watching some old school breeders/farmers speaking at the emerald cup and one said something which stood out to me rgd bugs, "just remember when the bugs come its because the sick plants are calling them as they do in nature. keep up pm regime and dont give the plants a reason to call the bugs".........Yeah I agree


----------



## DonTesla (May 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was watching some old school breeders/farmers speaking at the emerald cup and one said something which stood out to me rgd bugs, "just remember when the bugs come its because the sick plants are calling them as they do in nature. keep up pm regime and dont give the plants a reason to call the bugs".........Yeah I agree


Best approach is a proactive healthy one with chitin incorporated. For sure.
With a plan for when you do what

But I like these little creatures too, if u read about them you can't help but respect each of them for what they do. 

Ones a giant spider mite basically that kidnaps smaller ones but leaves the plant alone..

Another is like a killer worm that enters holes of its prey then infests it with bene babies ..

The other a scorpion beetle that flies and runs around beating up bad guys..

I think all the stores should carry these.. Why almost no one does is a shame imo.


----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2016)

I took the 7 gallon sativas and put them on top of a open tub packed full of soil and compost.. So now each plant has access to just under 20 gallons each of soil

Way better than 7

Roots are shooting out the bottom of the fabric now like crazy 

This should stop them from getting root bound with a few weeks left in flower

Its day 3 and they're starting to explode, we have frosty calyxes already too!!

Oldschool ragga: to kick start the day..


----------



## DonBrennon (May 29, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Best approach is a proactive healthy one with chitin incorporated. For sure.
> With a plan for when you do what
> 
> But I like these little creatures too, if u read about them you can't help but respect each of them for what they do.
> ...


Got 50 of the A.Cucumeris breeder sachets on their way in the post.......Thrip are a total PITA and although my organic sprays work on the adults, they don't anything to the eggs, so I'm hoping these and the 'Mighty Mite' I've just added to my soil will finally nail em. Apparently, when the first instar larvae pop their head out of the leaf, the A.Cucumeris mite bites it off, lol

https://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/Amblyseius.html?bsk=1

http://www.organiccatalogue.com/Pest-Control-Biological-Control-and-Nematodes/c61_183/p3232/MIGHTY-MITE/product_info.html


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2016)

@DonBrennon 
I'm looking at ordering these too

I think its awesome u got some cucu's on the way..


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2016)

Apparently the strat mite and Orius are pupae and soft bodied attackers, but the cucu's are supposed to be versatile well rounded predators good for year round especially if u keep humidity high

They're optimum is 60-70% rh

Let us know how those cucu's do for ya man!


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2016)

Green crack under 13w cfl !?


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2016)

Time for some magnesium/soul fate ?



Next to the bed is a wałk in closet..
Almost done setting up..

3500k DIY panel leading the way..hopefully pull 12 sticky zips off these two PureSilver Ices


Cuttings goin śtraight into organic soil round here...


Babies of all sorts seem to love it like crazy! Fast sprout times all around..


Topped once
Lst for seven tops each
Soil, under the geos for extra root room
Potatoes are for gnat traps (currently elimated)
So easy to water
Jus gotta wait now..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2016)

.. sprouting your own food organically right before your eyes is the shit!

These watermelons and cantaloupes have sprouted too




I'm gonna have 8 of these with different lettuces and greens goin..
Mad greens for the bunny/worms and us too of course



72 would be hectic but Could fit five rows of three in one of these no pròblemo
Seems they've rooted and now got too tall for the dome
Props to Soma I didn't know mon!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 1, 2016)

Looking great brother mon. I topped off most all of my vege planters with some of the soil I used last round and everything is green as can be. I too need to get some more veges and herbs down and I am past ready to get my tent going inside (just need some $$$$ )


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking great brother mon. I topped off most all of my vege planters with some of the soil I used last round and everything is green as can be. I too need to get some more veges and herbs down and I am past ready to get my tent going inside (just need some $$$$ )


Thanks G! Another tent inside is always nice too! A worthy goal, bro mon.. I gotta do the same actually


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2016)

One of my fav Products of the month:

Shit, I need these bad!
Tablespoon markings..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry, that was May's product..lol

My favorite product for _this month, being June now..
_
Is the LYFE, which is a levitating rotating 12 sided cube that houses various house plants, both air and soil are possible mediums..

Not big enough for my 25 gallon girls but pretty damn cool how serious they took it..
Check this short vid out for something badass


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2016)

These guys are a Swiss firm raising money on kick starter rn, they say they can ship next month cause its a pretty basic product.

Scope out more cool shit first, here, on ThedDons' thread, every month on the first starting now!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3698000
> 
> These guys are a Swiss firm raising money on kick starter rn, they say they can ship next month cause its a pretty basic product.
> 
> Scope out more cool shit first, here, on ThedDons' thread, every month on the first starting now!!


They're cool as fook.............may not be able to get a big momma in there, but if you entered the 'party cup competition', it'd look ace in one of those LOL


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 4, 2016)

@DonPetro and our Canadian cannabists

What it Gwan with this Petition to legalize the herb

We got five days til their deadline to sign it, I hear its short about 30,000 signatures

Kinda cool you can send in signatures in envelopes _without stamps_ to de House of Commons

Or sign online
Or give sheets of 25 signatures to your MP

Thoughts? 
Anyone opposed to signing this ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

30,000 seems like alot for 5 days left...What are the people there on if not to kick the prohibition model?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 30,000 seems like alot for 5 days left...What are the people there on if not to kick the prohibition model?


First I heard of this and I've been going to the shops here

Shame

If I had a store I'd have a fkn petition active as hell


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2016)

Herbalists!

Little update on the new strain, Green Crack, she's been topped once and trains real well!

 

 
Not bad for 13w of cfl!

Meanwhile here's a shot from week 1 of the Silver twins ..
Uhh, Almost 5 feet already !? I'm in trouble I think lol

 

 
here's a shot for the DonFather himself- big up my dawg @DonPetro!

One love all,
Garden wise


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2016)

Herba!!!
.. wanna hear Some BIG SOUND that mash up de system!?

Alborosie drops a banger-filled new album and the Dons' are on top it!!

Check Protoje's new track out wit Albo,

And the BIG tune, _money don't make you rich _
@DonPetro 
_




_
_"*Dis is not astrology,
We nah need no 'pology"*_


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 10, 2016)

Above, GeorgeWBush has kept curing and is the lightest now
She smells like Lilac bushes, grandmas basement, and floor cleaner

My favorite, tho, is the Silver, below, which got iced and extra kelp


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's the twins yesterday



Roots goin ham in the 12gallon tub under the geos
Eh yeah they cannot move anymore lol


Wasnt expecting the roots to boom so quickly considering haven't even hit the 2 wk mark yet.
Might have add some scrap blackout fabric !


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 12, 2016)

This strain likes it warm, even at night I've found.
One litre jars along the wall on the left show the size a bit
Almost six feet !
Might have to supercrop real soon lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuckin bunny!

Ate two Afghani pure breads!
.. from seed that started on like may 15

Cute Little [email protected]&$# jumped up on a bag, them onto a bin, then another bin and end table, during a Day of shuffling

Lucky she's so cute and makes us laugh everyday, 
Otherwise shed be in timeout all day.
Don't procrastinate putting up that second tent, like me, guys

Cause damn, those afghanis were happy and green 
Gonna have to start over tomorrow lol



Night, herbalists
Or good day


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.....but.......LOL.........Fucking Bunny...........pmsl


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Jun 12, 2016)

When did I miss the sip build? Been seeing those a lot more lately. They look cool af. Any more details or did I miss the build a few pages back?? Rock on brotha


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 12, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Sorry for your loss.....but.......LOL.........Fucking Bunny...........pmsl


Thanks DB, haha

Guess I should run a tighter schedule and ship around here,
Bunny is jus sharpening my game in this sense..

Haha



FunkeyMunkey said:


> When did I miss the sip build? Been seeing those a lot more lately. They look cool af. Any more details or did I miss the build a few pages back?? Rock on brotha


Im a big fan of SIP right now too, altho this is a hybrid style i call PLP cause i literally PLoP a fabric geo onto a shallow no till bed that's wider..

This allows two zones and two heights to water at, as well as all drainage and leechage just drips into the bottom carrier for the secondary roots, eliminating leaks while recycling water

Edit: we also get to take advantage of the air pruning up top while using the fabric on the bottom to act as a root-gateway into the the bottom of the container

I would actually employ SIP on deeper beds (over 12"), this one is pretty shallow, (like 7") so I opted for straight soil, which is mostly homemade compost.

Stumbled upon this theory when growing the 6 month black Forrest in a 3 gallon.. Had to add extra soil to kick start further growth and ended up yeilding a QP of organic landrace sativa dom herb off this beauty that was vegged under just a couple 13w cfl's!! This time I added the soil under vs _on top, _that's all, bro!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 12, 2016)

This tune is soo dope

"Add water, Move out of me way!!"


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks DB, haha
> 
> Guess I should run a tighter schedule and ship around here,
> Bunny is jus sharpening my game in this sense..
> ...


Great outlook to have, haha

Also liking the PLP idea, I've switched from known female cuts in 20 gals to reg seeds in 5 gals to do a bit of pheno hunting, I've currently got 21 plants in my main tent, waiting to show sex, which I'm hoping for 10 good females and 4-5 good males to flower in a different tent, but I was worried about lack of soil space for roots in the 5 gals...........this could be the answer I'm looking for. I've got plenty of spare soil, I might fill the bottom of my tent with soil to about 7" deep and throw a load of clover seed on it, then just 'PLoP' my 10 fems on top to flower, gives soil space and flexibility.
My only concern would be the humidity during flower, but plenty of mulch could sort that out and the bed itself could stay true 'No Till' using good quality mulch and letting the worms deal with it.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 12, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Great outlook to have, haha
> 
> Also liking the PLP idea, I've switched from known female cuts in 20 gals to reg seeds in 5 gals to do a bit of pheno hunting, I've currently got 21 plants in my main tent, waiting to show sex, which I'm hoping for 10 good females and 4-5 good males to flower in a different tent, but I was worried about lack of soil space for roots in the 5 gals...........this could be the answer I'm looking for. I've got plenty of spare soil, I might fill the bottom of my tent with soil to about 7" deep and throw a load of clover seed on it, then just 'PLoP' my 10 fems on top to flower, gives soil space and flexibility.
> My only concern would be the humidity during flower, but plenty of mulch could sort that out and the bed itself could stay true 'No Till' using good quality mulch and letting the worms deal with it.


Saving some soil, some how, some way, for the last 6 weeks of flower, whether you intro it up top or down below, PLP style, I think, is a really good way to contrôl "root pace", and avoid bounded ness ..

I find the humidity gets up to about 15-20% higher at the floor than the canopy, especially on water days, but my canopy is maintaining 38-40% rh while the floor stays around 55%.. Not that high surprisisingly

I like your clover idea on that bottom layer, ima have to get me some of this..
Do you find the biggest Benny is the nitrogen fixing or moisture control or overall micro-life improvement when u companion with WC?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2016)

Yesterday was day 14 and I forgot to mention we have early frost warning in effect -mid summer!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 13, 2016)

Day 15 for this Platinum Ice Sativa under 4 3500k vero's
Already just under six feet I'm thinking might have to supercrop like tomorrow!
She's really beasting with her extra 47L of no till soil underneath her, damn! -things are getting exciting now, its all about the last 6 weeks


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3707436
> Day 15 for this Platinum Ice Sativa under 4 3500k vero's
> Already just under six feet I'm thinking might have to supercrop like tomorrow!
> She's really beasting with her extra 47L of no till soil underneath her, damn! -things are getting exciting now, its all about the last 6 weeks


Looking good, bro.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Looking good, bro.


Thanks big guy 
How goes the battle over yonder?
Its been a minute, dawg
I miss ya!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2016)

Heres. .
One bad ass gardening tune

Check the plants out in this video everyone
@DonPetro

Makes me wanna move ..

https://youtube.com/watch?list=RDvUjE2Y7GaWI&params=OAFIAVgB&v=vUjE2Y7GaWI&mode=NORMAL


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2016)

Added organic lemon peels to the organic Cana coco this time to see if we get extra BOoM on de skin!



One litre organic herb n shake

One litre organic coconut oil

Peel from one lemon

Bake for 60-90 mins in Pyrex at 240 degrees , strain cool and enjoy!

Using the leftover excess in chocolate no bakes, mmm


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 15, 2016)

Store in a cool dark place, and bust out when you wanna make brownies that're ace!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2016)

Green crack topped once and lst'd for 6 tops getting flowered early so we can taste her in 8-9 weeks !!

Could always start more, right. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2016)

Sucunat
Brand of pure organic dehydrated cane juice... with vitamins and minerals and molasses _intact_..
Its a Molasses replacement that Hy recommends.. What do you guys think- apparently pure molasses has some draw backs which I can say, I'm starting to feel the same way..

Example:

Over promoting the growth of bacteria and just bacteria

Leading to Nitrogen getting tied up/ requiring more nutrients

Plus the Mess

Stickiness, etc



I picture Tablespoons of this being much much better to work with.. I shall test it!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3714460
> Green crack topped once and lst'd for 6 tops getting flowered early so we can taste her in 8-9 weeks !!
> 
> Could always start more, right. Lol


 
One last staking to put the tops in their final positions!

 

Close up of the Maui Thai clinch! don certified LST special!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=RDvUjE2Y7GaWI&params=OALAAQE%3D&v=vUjE2Y7GaWI


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3715716
> One last staking to put the tops in their final positions!
> 
> View attachment 3715724
> ...


haha I used cut pieces of coat hanger like that for my plants too. its easy


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2016)

Shiny virginia creeper Sprouting from the living second stage of this Sativa _beast pot_


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2016)

75% off so I scooped it cheap! Laser precision means I can find hot spots in a spliff


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2016)

Stickier and stinkier at day 25 this round than when we harvested last round !
At day 56 they were still sweet, more than anything.
This time, its more _pungent_ and _super_ gluey

Note those fan leaves, @DonPetro et al!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Sucunat
> Brand of pure organic dehydrated cane juice... with vitamins and minerals and molasses _intact_..
> Its a Molasses replacement that Hy recommends.. What do you guys think- apparently pure molasses has some draw backs which I can say, I'm starting to feel the same way..
> 
> ...


Found a better brand than Sucanat , its smaller, stickier, fresher, and less chunky.. It melted right into the castings quick and the garden loved it..
It's processed gently the same day its harvested and was _wayyy_ easier to use than bsm.. I also scooped up organic coconut sugar which is loaded with vitamins and minerals.. I'm gonna try a tea with it as food stock as well and see how it reacts on some lesser plants!
Fuck molasses from now on!



Vnsmkr said:


> haha I used cut pieces of coat hanger like that for my plants too. its easy


Very handy for getting an extra top or two into the game!! Just pinch for 72 hours along the stem and bam, say hello to my little friend !


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2016)

Insane cure on this organic GwB pheno goin on

Day 92 and counting. Nice full jar at 57%
Keeps getting whiter and lighter green.

Stems snap, but herb sticks like glue!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2016)

Scope out the _sheer quality_ of this organic bud that is almost 200 days old! She been curing for 100 days now!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2016)

Just spilled a whole jar of organic coco oil next to the bed!!

Don't use full jars right next to the bed, as amazing as coco oil is for massages, sex and pain, its a bitch to clean up a litre!!!

Gonna start using single use small sizes from now on, shiiiiiit...

Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

gd a litre is alot to spill over


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> gd a litre is alot to spill over


I know bro! Fuck, I got a massive pile of baking soda on my bedroom carpet floor now.. Lmao, like a whole box of the shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3720299
> 
> View attachment 3720303
> Scope out the _sheer quality_ of this organic bud that is almost 200 days old! She been curing for 100 days now!!!!


100 day cure fuck. looks awesome. I cant hold onto anything that long


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 100 day cure fuck. looks awesome. I cant hold onto anything that long


Thanks dude! It's a milestone for me too.. Haha

So nice to,not run out. I can't even put it into words. Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2016)

Caught my friends hand in the fisheye, one of my favourites from last round !!!
Much love, homegirl!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3721420


Looks like the leaves on an aloha grape stomper I took down a month ago (and its already recycled into me)


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like the leaves on an aloha grape stomper I took down a month ago (and its already recycled into me)


Yea!?
I darkened the pic a bit to get the background out, just to highlite the crazy ass trichs on the petioles, but these are some coated third genners no doubt! how was that AlohaGS tho bruh??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Yea!?
> I darkened the pic a bit to get the background out, just to highlite the crazy ass trichs on the petioles, but these are some coated third genners no doubt! how was that AlohaGS tho bruh??


The whole plant looked like that  except for the main stalk. I have 1 finishing flowering now which is coated with candy too, I love it. I still have 1/2 a pack left, but gonna hold onto them until can get tent running so I can chuck some pollen and recreate!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The whole plant looked like that  except for the main stalk. I have 1 finishing flowering now which is coated with candy too, I love it. I still have 1/2 a pack left, but gonna hold onto them until can get tent running so I can chuck some pollen and recreate!


Did you smoke any Aloha yet tho!? 
-curious
DT


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Did you smoke any Aloha yet tho!?
> -curious
> DT


Vaped 1 whole plant. Tasty stuff


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow herbalists from here, and beyond, eh!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 2, 2016)

Classic Kosher testers !!!

 
So nice to have broken a branch by accident.. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Classic Kosher testers !!!View attachment 3723270
> 
> View attachment 3723271
> So nice to have broken a branch by accident.. Lol


I always end up breaking a branch by accident ha ha ha. Very very nice looking stuff eh!! Hows she taste? Looks like its dripping . Sounds like a porn novel


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Just spilled a whole jar of organic coco oil next to the bed!!
> 
> Don't use full jars right next to the bed, as amazing as coco oil is for massages, sex and pain, its a bitch to clean up a litre!!!
> 
> ...


on a good note tho coconut oil is great for cleaning.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Sucunat
> Brand of pure organic dehydrated cane juice... with vitamins and minerals and molasses _intact_..
> Its a Molasses replacement that Hy recommends.. What do you guys think- apparently pure molasses has some draw backs which I can say, I'm starting to feel the same way..
> 
> ...


I faux wit the suca.... i top dress with from time to time and use for waterings from time to time, much more user friendly the mols.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I always end up breaking a branch by accident ha ha ha. Very very nice looking stuff eh!! Hows she taste? Looks like its dripping . Sounds like a porn novel


Thanks brother

Tasted like _fruit loops_ in my mouth with extra hints of _fresh lemon _and those classic floral kushy undertones
No joke

Lit _super_ easily
Smooth, white smoke, and serious expansion felt for _minutes_ afterwards..

Gonna be some _organic fire to remember!!_


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 3, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> I faux wit the suca.... i top dress with from time to time and use for waterings from time to time, much more user friendly the mols.


NICE

Yea, its insanely easier to work with, has all the vitamins minerals and molasses in it, but its not all gooey and stringy and sticky 

Sprinkles right out of the spoon and melts as soon as it hits moist castings, and makes a clearer tea a bit easier to monitor 
I had some finicky ladies go thru a series of stresses before the new environment got dialled in, and an ACT BSM-free really reinvigorated them, so so far so good

I got organic coconut sugar too and am gonna give that a test on my GC I think.
Didn't ever think of topdressing tho, that be something new


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Yo, brothers, enjoy


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jul 8, 2016)

DANKSWAG said:


> Yeah that was me and I've been using Aloe Vera since, great healthy clones is all I've experienced using Aloe and it is easy and very inexpensive....
> 
> DankSwag


Hey guys,

Been looking to up my organic game.

Came across Adam Dunn show had Clackamas Coot on... he was talking about coconut water having properties that's supports propagation of clones.

Anyone try it? Also noted he statest likes to use enzymes tea from malted barely grains? Anyone familiar with this proces?

Also curious about his compost from organic barely straw and basalt rock dust... has anyone create this initial compost and familiar the composting process before reaching mesophilic stage where the addition of kelp, neam and fish meals are added before throwing into worm bins for final processing before mixing finished EWC with peat moss and aeration substrate?

Really curious about initial processing of barley straw and basalt...I'm sure some low TDS H2O is involved as well?

Dank Out...
DankSwag


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 20, 2016)

Still waiting for my testers, @DonTesla !!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Still waiting for my testers, @DonTesla !!!!


Dude, bro!
Not only do you got those aforementioned testers to try, from last round there, cause yeah my brotha, its true, i managed to stash those aside for 100 days without touching them, np, but you now have .. drum roll..
_third gen Sour Diesel to test now too_, bro
.. plus I just gave about 3 first gen kushes the axe, so we got some :
-organic _Deep PK_, from Provision, to try, I know u been waiting for that, 
-_Kosher K_,
-_Purpłe Diesel_ (red belly pheno returns with the uppity pre 98 bubba crossed with sourD) and some _LA Con Chocolate_ that foxtailed huge.. Must be Sativa pheno..

And wait til you try the new soil recipe and what they did to our old strain SLCh..which I've grown steadily for over two years now..
One pheno, the lavender one, is so sweet and gone right cotton candyish its _insane_ ..
The sweet Grapey pheno has gone right kushy, stinky, and retarded danky smelling..

Look forward to catching up


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2016)

Potent little silver ass tester that cured right on the live SLCh plant for 2 weeks, gonna enjoy her right now !

Been trimming for days, so why not not stop n smell the roses


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2016)

DANKSWAG said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been looking to up my organic game.
> 
> ...


Hey Dank, 
Haven't checked out Coot yet but been messing with fresh coconut young juice, and been loving the results..

For cloning you'd be surprised what you can do..and get to work..
I drive many of my clones right into soil now with no delay and no additives and they stay perky and root np if humid.

But its true, Both aloe and coconut have so many vitamins and useful ingredients its hard to ignore either one, imo
..We've written a few article-type posts about them for a reason, homie
Undeniable weapons in the organic game.

What I really prefer is a few well timed foliars over anything, tho, namely when young and first starting veg, and again when somewhat mature, and first starting flower

As for that compost, I agree with using all the meals thru there, and staging a couple things, especially if using Weaker Aeration materials that may have ALuminum, although not sure its necessary to process thru worms

I'm sticking to the med principle, or minimum effective dose, and so far the less ingredients I use, the danker and stickier and sweeter and more pungent the herb has gotten

Only using 50% of the ingredients of when I first started two plus years ago, and the herb has gotten _twice_ as mean

Sounds like that'd be some deadly compost tho, and enzymes are like nitros for the bacteria, let us know if that tea causes an immediate explosion..

You may be onto something

Respect, 
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2016)

Some organic LA con chocolope nugs !


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jul 22, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hey Dank,
> Haven't checked out Coot yet but been messing with fresh coconut young juice, and been loving the results..
> 
> For cloning you'd be surprised what you can do..and get to work..
> ...


Hi DT,

Thanks for the reply. Trying to praise KISS in my organic aka natural grow. Trying to source all my soil components locally, that is what I can borrow from nature that is all around free for taking. 

Once I figure out Coot`s barely tea I'll start doing a side by side test.
1. Control plant - no foliar spray - soil feed only
2. Standard EWC tea foliar spray
3. Coot's enzyme tea foliar spray
4. Combo of EWC & foliar spray

I'll take 4 clones to document and post results of that.
Building a vortex brewer to replace non vortex, see if that helps too.

I've heard through the grapevine that wear the green sand mining pit is, that it shut down and then green sand will be no more? Have you any info on that?

I also picked up some microbe Catalyst do you know anything about how best to use this?

Also could you point me to the link where you wrote about how to use coconut for propagation?
I just bought a coconut at the grocery store I should be able to open that up and use the water in it correct?

Also for germinating seeds can I just soak seeds in it as well and for how long?

I wish I had more time to visit this site and read up more sorry to be asking for directions to think you've probably already written about?

Have a Danktastic Weekend

DankSwag


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 23, 2016)

DANKSWAG said:


> Hi DT,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Trying to praise KISS in my organic aka natural grow. Trying to source all my soil components locally, that is what I can borrow from nature that is all around free for taking.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy

I'd prob use a _tsp coco per litre_
of low ppm spring water or rain or distilled or Ro, 
or TBSP per gallon actually, and swell em for 24 hours,
in a warm dark room (vs cupboard) with good air movement and
use big glasses of water, vs shot glasses, and use that remainder coconut water (dilited) to mix your soil up to perfect humidity while its fresh and live.

As for greensand you're the first to tell me so far but thanks for the heads up. 
Better place my huge order finally, fack hey

As for the cat enzyme you'd have to be more specific 
I suggest reading up and of good, trying one plant then adjust from there 

Respect btw for your local style and intentions to do a four way side by side

Rasta far out, G


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Dude, bro!
> Not only do you got those aforementioned testers to try, from last round there, cause yeah my brotha, its true, i managed to stash those aside for 100 days without touching them, np, but you now have .. drum roll..
> _third gen Sour Diesel to test now too_, bro
> .. plus I just gave about 3 first gen kushes the axe, so we got some :
> ...


I can hardly wait, man. It's been too long! If ya'll got any questions for Coot i could pass them along. Aint no thang!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm looking forward BIGTIME!!
Jus gots a flush and oil change today

Here's some organics in some organic coco, time for some crazy eddies, u have any special favourites you'd like to mention, feel free!

 

 
And above is some Don certified wicked tasty, wicked potent Deep Purple K by Provision 

Gonna run her in a 30 gallon SIP bed next and see what happens


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2016)

A bit of DeepPurple ... 
Again, for your viewing pleasure.

And some macros of the George, which is like cotton candy on dank steroids,
Truly nutty stuff that gets you laser focused before she speeds you up then slows you down (unless you hit the chalice again)

 

 
This George needs to get tested, she messes up a jar in _seconds, damn_


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2016)

Forgot to mention this Green Crack tester plant (7gal) is enjoying her homecoming In a Few weeks, her smell has me in awe..

Gonna have to run her in a 30 gallon SIP as well, I think..
Yeah, for sure


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 6, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> Still waiting for my testers, @DonTesla !!!!


 
Purple D, red bell bowl ready to smoke.. Wow!


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Aug 6, 2016)

Question to the Dons's. When a strain says it finishes in 55 days do you start counting at the beginning of 12/12 or wait till the stretch is done and pre flowers start? I/m sure there is some preference to it and strain characteristics to consider just looking for your 2 cents. Thanks guya and your buds always look so Fn' good.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Question to the Dons's. When a strain says it finishes in 55 days do you start counting at the beginning of 12/12 or wait till the stretch is done and pre flowers start? I/m sure there is some preference to it and strain characteristics to consider just looking for your 2 cents. Thanks guya and your buds always look so Fn' good.


Thanks dawg

Appreciate that

As for your q, ideally I like to have my petioles and node sights staggering / spiral-alternating, before the flip, plus plenty of pre flowers.. The plant shades itself less this way

Some extra infrared and far reds will help those flowers explode out the gates, and as long as there's not a shortage of magnesium and sulphur, u could expect serious frost, size and smell all within first few weeks

Anything second and third gen etc will obviously be showing more signs, as first genners can take up until a couple weeks into flower if you chose to 'under veg' and sea it up (55 days being standard, more for landraces and longer sativas)

And then harvesting technique comes into play.. Cola Dom smaller plants can get the wholistic hack with roots intact, where sativas can get staged over 6 weeks to allow proper maturation down low.

But overall and ideally i would say that I like to follow the seed company once, let the plant go untopped once for a round if i can, see what happens, and then I like to take over and apply my own steez..

Either way, Once harvesting, whether whole plants with roots intact or nugget by nugget for higher yield, jus try keep in that *58-59% rh* zone if You can 

With temps at about *19.5 to 20.5*C *and air flow around 500cfm _and no matter when you harvested, it should turn out potent, smooth, mold free, and full of unique terps and therefore flavour

Good luck G_


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's some Platinum Ice slated for the Cannibus cup next month !!

(formerly known as round here as Super Lemon Chernobyl
which is SSHz x Lem Sk then x with Ch)
 
This was from day 42 and its cured. Like Wtf
Plants got too huge so I topped
I just harvested another 3oz off the same plant a couple days ago at day 64

and now ima run the bottom for another 2 weeks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Here's some Platinum Ice slated for the Cannibus cup next month !!
> 
> (formerly known as round here as Super Lemon Chernobyl
> which is SSHz x Lem Sk then x with Ch)
> ...


Simply beautiful. Props brother!


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks guys. Always like your take on things.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Simply beautiful. Props brother!
> View attachment 3752153


Thanks dude!

Nice variety of herbs there, bro, I like how u have big basil right next to ganja!
..what are the laws there in the V??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Nice variety of herbs brother, I like how u have big basil right next to ganja!


Cheers brother. Lots of turmeric popping up too.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 8, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Thanks guys. Always like your take on things.


Glad to help, brethren


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Nice variety of herbs there, bro, I like how u have big basil right next to ganja!
> ..what are the laws there in the V??


Haha I just answered that q on the gage green thread. Focus is on ice-heroin. The could gaf about cannabis. Under 50 plants is a fine.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Haha I just answered that q on the gage green thread. Focus is on ice-heroin. The could gaf about cannabis. Under 50 plants is a fine.


Sick, man.
I see there are like a hundred provinces there, they all chill? I'm looking to move Somewhere super liberal my G Word

 
Blasted some frosty larf n turned her into some serious personal travel edibles

 
These fast-acting, grape Dino-fruit snacks were made with an organic deep Purpłe kush resin 

Meanwhile the AAAA platinum ice with its lemony backgrouñd was used to infuse these guys


 
Organic deep purple Rose werthers surprised me today 
Delicious and super effective


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2016)

Organic Chocolope infused WatermelonCherry JollyRancher


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2016)

Sticky, 
Expressive,
Deliciouly smooth, soil-fed organics 

Praise the herbs!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Sick, man.
> I see there are like a hundred provinces there, they all chill? I'm looking to move Somewhere super liberal my G Word
> 
> View attachment 3763412
> ...


Hell yeah candy man. You need to drop some of that in the mail ! Ha. Most provinces are chilled out, at least for the bottom half of the country. I cant attest to the North, but theres a lot of grows going on there so I can only assume same. South is cool for sure.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2016)

Oohweeee
Stinky, guey
In house, ocean-organic (latest recipe)
_With a couple input tweaks and stress tweaks we are now seeing more terpene expression _and of course our own compost /soil and castings don't hurt_.

" Farm-Diesel Provolone_ " a la 3rd generation, amigos! 
How her first and second genner predecessors slipped thru the cracks is one for the Lethal Purpłe Pages of Unfortunate Events!

Got several colas saved at optimum rh getting ready for a lil competition 

Big thanks to life and everything she let u slice with a knife,
DT signing out, bun de chalice as well as de strife


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3763459
> Oohweeee
> Stinky, guey
> In house, ocean-organic (latest recipe)
> ...


Look at that absolute grease. Awesome job Brother DonTesla


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah candy man. You need to drop some of that in the mail ! Ha. Most provinces are chilled out, at least for the bottom half of the country. I cant attest to the North, but theres a lot of grows going on there so I can only assume same. South is cool for sure.


Vietnam, hey
Shit son, how are the restaurants ..

Hah Mail
Tempting but..
Rather that,
Help me find a place, cat, and a don gone slide thru with the infrared gunn,

How good is American and Canadian money there, I wouldn't mind leveraging currency a bit while I grow abroad with my girl, so I can work less and garden way more, shit yeah

But yeah I read in many books many many times it rains candy for those Help a couple Dons migrate mon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah bring yo ass man. USD and CAD is pretty strong with the VND here. Ive always been paid USD while living here and the exchange has basically been same since I came 10 yrs ago with minimal changes. Quite a few Canadians here actually. Stay in country is a fkn breeze. Without marriage etc you can still get a 6 month multi entry visa and in reality you never have to leave; you just pay someone to get it restamped.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Food is excellent. Where I am its pretty much VN and more VN, not too many tourist restaurants but the main cities definitely have plenty


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2016)

My morning dose!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Look at that absolute grease. Awesome job Brother DonTesla


Thank you Brother
Appreciate it

Fkn love macros of organic..
So serious


Our in house, soil-fed, led-multi spectrum
Deep Purpłe Kush a la Provision

..an exquisitely tasteful yet simple _@DonPetro Request

 
Au naturel_
Sans filter


15% contrast boost


Nice Natural macro


20mg of Deep Purpłe K blonde resin in each of these ocean-green chewy snacks

Edit: a real dope way to use up plant matter that didn't get optimum positioning 

Forgot to mention we scooped up two new strains 

Blue City Diesel 
And Blue God

Coming soon!!!!!

Afghani and Romulan coming soon as well


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2016)

InHouse Platinum Ice slated for its unveiling soon..

This is from Day 42

Also have Day 64 and 84 

 

Damn hey
She's not playing around this round..

 
Super active high leaves you instantly ready for missions
Wooo!
Time to spark some in the illadelph n get ripped up


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2016)

Holy fck, I jus ripped the illa and almost thpught i was gonna pass out
Time slowed down and i thought i was in for a timber
haven't felt expansion like that since I held huge dabs in my lungs for like 20seconds while running to a window in my buddies nonsmoking loft, dawgdayyamn!!!


I still can't take a full breath

Even Got those Borneal visuals 
A sick strain to say the least
Sad to say we be retiring her for ever more but proud to announce she more than likely to compete in two cups before the year is over

Very happy about that 
In fact..Can barley wait

Short breath right now,
But lovin the quality of our organics so much I had to holla
N say
Big up all organic growers worldwide


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 27, 2016)

Werther infused monster cookie ice cream sandwich aka the _*DonBurger*_


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 27, 2016)

_The Dons_' also present..
_*Mr BiggyBark*_


----------



## bizfactory (Aug 27, 2016)

Lookin good Don! Got any good resources for learning how to make infused candies / gummies? I'm definitely interested in trying that, yours look so delicious!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 27, 2016)

This beauty has behemoth power behind her and has sent a couple people, unfortunately, to the puking station cause they didn't listen to the warning behind her..lol


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 27, 2016)

bizfactory said:


> Lookin good Don! Got any good resources for learning how to make infused candies / gummies? I'm definitely interested in trying that, yours look so delicious!!


My searches lead me to no other than roll it up, amigo!

Recipes from scratch, and much more are couple clicks away bruh
I jus search every time depending what i wanna make 
But there's no substitution for experience 
Jus get making messes 

Have you bought an infrared gun or candy therm?
Or molds? 

After you have those you can try few different ways


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 28, 2016)

The Dons Present..

*Super Platinum Ice*
The _super glue pheno_..
 
Day 64 shot
From 2nd stage of harvest
.. 3rd gen soil fed under 4000k,
3500k, and
T5 as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> My searches lead me to no other than roll it up, amigo!
> 
> Recipes from scratch, and much more are couple clicks away bruh
> I jus search every time depending what i wanna make
> ...


I know someone who probably could help, @fumble is wonderful with cannabis kitchen creations


----------



## bizfactory (Aug 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> My searches lead me to no other than roll it up, amigo!
> 
> Recipes from scratch, and much more are couple clicks away bruh
> I jus search every time depending what i wanna make
> ...



Haha right on, I figured a pot growing forum might not be the best for candy making technique! I have zero of those item listed, maybe I should stick to baking! Let's see what the old search turns up.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know someone who probably could help, @fumble is wonderful with cannabis kitchen creations


Aren't you a sweetheart  i will certainly help where I can. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, I know what you be baking up accd to the outdoor boys!! Check out donteslas gummy bears. a page back. Someone was asking about making gummy bears.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> InHouse Platinum Ice slated for its unveiling soon..
> 
> This is from Day 42
> 
> ...


Got damn man! Those are some beautiful, frosty nugs


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, I know what you be baking up accd to the outdoor boys!! Check out donteslas gummy bears. a page back. Someone was asking about making gummy bears.


Those gummies look awesome...especially the ocean green ones  I've made finger jello medicated before but haven't done the gummies yet. Sugar is a temperamental bitch lol. But I can pretty much medicate anything you can eat. Ive got tons of recipes if you need


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm good at the moment. I picked up this cookbook few months ago: "Herb, Mastering the Art of Cooking with Cannabis"; pretty good book. I usually stick with my tried and true brownies or cookies or I'll just infuse coconut/olive oil and medicate everything  with those. If I have coconut oil handy I'll eat it with literally everything. He has some beautiful candies huh! Not the first time Ive seen him baking up some goodies. The herb ALWAYS looks good


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

It sure does...no matter what form


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got damn man! Those are some beautiful, frosty nugs


Woah, Thanks Fumble, dope of you to drop in!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm good at the moment. I picked up this cookbook few months ago: "Herb, Mastering the Art of Cooking with Cannabis"; pretty good book. I usually stick with my tried and true brownies or cookies or I'll just infuse coconut/olive oil and medicate everything  with those. If I have coconut oil handy I'll eat it with literally everything. He has some beautiful candies huh! Not the first time Ive seen him baking up some goodies. The herb ALWAYS looks good


One love, hombre

My woman deserves a TONNE of credit, tho.. she has skills for eons in the kitchen, without her I'd likely be sippin shots of green cream 

But with her, like with Dp, we're able to push each other, for example deep dish cookies and multi layer cakes are perhaps my ideas, but she has _sick_ intuition when it comes to recipes and always makes em better and moister _and_ healthier _and_ tastier somehow.

Like, wtf
RESPECT!!!

Here's some of her beautiful yesterday's work:

 
Super Chocolate Trip Cookies

Perfect colour distribution and deep dish texture got me like woah
And potency? ..stronger than ever, knocked me out yesterday 
Fell asleep with the garage open
All While less sweeter
N With a higher end chocolate

I'm in heaven

Now..
super moist Canna Carrot cake 

This girl on fiya folks


Mira this glistening layer..
 
Time to make more icing!!
Big up all kitçheneers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> One love, hombre
> 
> My woman deserves a TONNE of credit, tho.. she has skills for eons in the kitchen, without her I'd likely be sippin shots of green cream
> 
> ...


Well props to your girl too. Shit man, that carrot cake looks fuggin delic!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

Bit dark so mader bit brighter


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well props to your girl too. Shit man, that carrot cake looks fuggin delic!!!!!


I wish I could send you some !
It's retarded spongy and fresh and flavourful


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I wish I could send you some !
> It's retarded spongy and fresh and flavourful


Shit I wish you could too my man!!! I love some carrot cake. I do usually make a carrot cake when I make brownies, so that I have a combi. But nothing that looks that sweet. Awesome


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 3, 2016)

Am I fookin hungry now?.................pmsl.............looks absolutely delicious


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

Dang!
2nd night in a row I left my garage open and mad tools out !
passed out so hard I woke up with a pocket full of screws stabbed into my thigh!

Pics of the new bunny-worm farm soon..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Am I fookin hungry now?.................pmsl.............looks absolutely delicious


Hahaha, bro, I finished two boxes of cereal and I'm STILL STARVING
U sure you wanna eat some? Might turn into a savage beast lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2016)

Got 


DonTesla said:


> One love, hombre
> 
> My woman deserves a TONNE of credit, tho.. she has skills for eons in the kitchen, without her I'd likely be sippin shots of green cream
> 
> ...


Got Damn DonTesla! Those deep dish cookies look downright marketable  and that cake looks devourable...your wife is gifted for sure. 
Btw...with 'green cream' so many possibilities...ice cream, mac & cheese, etc.

...what does pmsl mean?


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got
> 
> Got Damn DonTesla! Those deep dish cookies look downright marketable  and that cake looks devourable...your wife is gifted for sure.
> Btw...with 'green cream' so many possibilities...ice cream, mac & cheese, etc.
> ...


piss my self laughing................pmsl


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2016)

Pissing my self laughing! I love it


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got
> 
> Got Damn DonTesla! Those deep dish cookies look downright marketable  and that cake looks devourable...your wife is gifted for sure.
> Btw...with 'green cream' so many possibilities...ice cream, mac & cheese, etc.
> ...


she sure is
Much love, Fumble, dang, coming from a Kitcheneer like yourself that's a compliment and a half! 

We gonna call them Chocolate Trip Cookies 

Here's a Super Resinous Brownie with 24 double doses, fookin I wish I could eat it all right now!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

Soil fed Cush with our latest compost is looking like she be expressing some serious rainbow resin 
On top of goldish amber and cloudy we have reddish maroon and black and purple tipped trichs, look at those snakes!


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> she sure is
> Much love, Fumble, dang, coming from a Kitcheneer like yourself that's a compliment and a half!
> 
> We gonna call them Chocolate Trip Cookies
> ...


Aww  thanks it all looks so good.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful trichs!


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 4, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3772404
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772405
> ...


Hahaha, you and your damn coloured trichs, LOL, since your earlier posts about your pink and purple trichs, I been scoping my buds out hoping to find something...................and nothing.........all clear or cloudy on the buds and the only amber I'm getting is at maturation from degradation, rather than natural trich colour.

Is that Cush the original cut that became generally known as G-Crk? 

Also what lights ya running them under?..............is that using your COB's?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 4, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hahaha, you and your damn coloured trichs, LOL, since your earlier posts about your pink and purple trichs, I been scoping my buds out hoping to find something...................and nothing.........all clear or cloudy on the buds and the only amber I'm getting is at maturation from degradation, rather than natural trich colour.
> 
> Is that Cush the original cut that became generally known as G-Crk?
> 
> Also what lights ya running them under?..............is that using your COB's?


I'm sure you're gonna see them soon, dude, you're everywhere on this site like a beast!

Whats funny is I've seen them express in the winter when we ran 3rd genners with the temp controlled water and room at controlled temps and seen them express during a first gen run, diff breeder, with no air intake during the summer so humid and hot, the opposite conditions basically, so perhaps its soil related ..

We are getting more serious expression over here, with a more simple recipe, i jus wish testing was more prevalent around here

And that minimums for the cups were lower, god damn! Fookin hate givin away a half pound of gluey organics, shit son

But yeah g-crk brother, jus don't like the name much

As for lights we rocking the cobs still, nice and steady with the 3500k and 4000k


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks @fumble, we fookin love our trich shots round here, , we hope you "stick" around to enjoy

And now, Everyone, this is the eva readyDonEdna in her new worm-farm-loft

Just gotta put the other bins on wheels and add a lil hinged door after work tmrw



 

 

 
Her spacious 2nd story suite hovers over 4 separate bins which can house a potential 25 gallons each


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2016)

Hella cool bunny. So does her poop just fall through into the worm bins?


----------



## HeadyYonder (Sep 5, 2016)

I hate to be the guy that asks gpw what you're pulling @DonTesla, but i got lol. Im curious bc you run organic, custom built, compost based soils and was just wondering a ballpark estimate, and because I'm curious also as to how long ya veg for prior to flipping. You're shit looks fire, I can last taste it haha. Aaaaaaaand, by what chance did you find that Gravy pheno of ChxSlH?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hella cool bunny. So does her poop just fall through into the worm bins?


It does!

Self cleaning cage provides the worms with food to survive

Half inch smoothened mesh lets everything fall thru so all i might have to do is compost a few sheets of paper a month instead of changing the poopy pad daily and dealing with the mess that goes with

Atm, I think ima just leave some paper bags from the liquor store on the worm farm bedding and let them collect the pee while the poop'll roll off

That way the ammonia/salts are lower


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 5, 2016)

I forgot to mention I'm putting a mini rooftop garden on the bunny hi rise for seedlings and sprouts, mostly food for the bunny, like frass radish and clover,
Oh yeah, and a lil hinged door

@HeadyYonder

This is just one measurement and not my preffered stat, but I'm in the 1-1.2 GPW range, on my _*120 watt 4000k's*_, depending on :

strain, veg time, if i add myco, push my water and baby my heights and rotations, and give them good room and fresh air, and a staggered Harvey if not cola Dom 

And with the _*3500k 4cob*_ beast I can pull a pound in a 2x3 bed, and its like 250w so guess lil closer to 2

Veg times:

Usually veg smaller plants/new strains for a month or less then flip 

Bigger plants/normal sativas/Third genners for bout 55 -60 days ideally, give or take 10

And land race sativas for 75, no less! 

As for _*gravy*_ its a rare terp profile and a visually strong one at that, and yea it was a pheno hunt, like 38 seeds we popped and one one was the gravy but the breeder we know specializes in this strain and just dies to get this kind of quality and smell in his SLCh phenos..
It's something that is about 1:50 to 1:100 rare and has an easier time expressing itself under DIYLeD in a soil-fed organic custom build, now why do u ask bra!?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 5, 2016)

Few Jars of super insanely expansive and strong _--------- Platinum -------_ ready for the cup if the limits are not too high

Juuuuust shy of a half pound

Awaiting response from organizer
Intense moments!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 5, 2016)

Its snowing in summer


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2016)

I think i like it in here


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 5, 2016)

Think we Pushing 33% thc yet??!! I need a cheap test done so fkn bad!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> I think i like it in here


Definitely a cool place to hang out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3774038 Think we Pushing 33% thc yet??!! I need a cheap test done so fkn bad!!!!!!


Wow man, thats a beaut!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wow man, thats a beaut!!!!!


Sad to hang her jersey!!!! But glad we got to hit the ice together


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

that Platinum looks fkn badass too


----------



## HeadyYonder (Sep 6, 2016)

Your stuff always looks super fire man,that's why I ask. Oh and hps kills the electric bill 


DonTesla said:


> I forgot to mention I'm putting a mini rooftop garden on the bunny hi rise for seedlings and sprouts, mostly food for the bunny, like frass radish and clover,
> Oh yeah, and a lil hinged door
> 
> @HeadyYonder
> ...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Your stuff always looks super fire man,that's why I ask. Oh and hps kills the electric bill


Thanks, yonder!

I hear you about the hps, bruh,
It's like almost 20$ a month per 1000w but with the led setup I have the whole grow on a few amps (not to mention healthier plants with happier metabolisms) and the whole thing costs me like 5 bucks a month to run, including fans and filters, its crazy. 
I need less inlines per room, less venting, and less air conditioning 
Plus no buying $50 bulbs every hundred days to keep efficiency from dropping off

Plus the lights stay so cool that you can push your heights to get crazy fat nugs that are dense. Some strains can take it, I ran my chocolate at ten to 12 inches, and got several fat, fresh, resinous 100g nuggets like this:


----------



## DANKSWAG (Sep 10, 2016)

DANKSWAG said:


> Hi DT,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Trying to praise KISS in my organic aka natural grow. Trying to source all my soil components locally, that is what I can borrow from nature that is all around free for taking.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I just wanted to update some personal observations of using worm leachate recently in my base seedling soil. I spend enough time creating my own living soil for vegging and flowering that I depend on Black Gold natural & organic potting soil with worm castings as my seedling soil that I plant my cuttings in for propagation. I've posted on how effective it was to use Aloe Vera as a natural rooting stimulant and have show side by side comparisons on how it out performed CloneX cuttings taken from same plants at same time.

Well I probably haven't stumbled across anything new here, and I've had decent success with cuttings rooting well within 7-10 days. But recently I am seeing rooting and new shoots taking place within 72 to 96 hours after transplant. The only thing that has changed is that I have been recently adding moisture back to this potting soil using a 1:10 ration with rain water. I've got 2 to 3 new shoots per cutting. Top leaf set praying along with good lower leaf fullness. So anywise I just want to confirm that for me using worm leachate is significant and has made a big difference in time to root and overall health. I tend to propagate a couple of extra cuttings in case one or two didn't take. Well, that is no longer a need. This is the second set, a more difficult strain to root and it took quickly. I am frigging stoked. Been looking data to confirm on web no luck, but as I said I am sure I am not the first to report, but I can confirm its amazing the difference I have seen.

PS still trying to source my organic barely straw, if anyone knows a source in Pacific Northwest area let me know.

Dank Swagging it...


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

DANKSWAG said:


> .. I am seeing rooting and new shoots taking place within 72 to 96 hours after transplant. The only thing that has changed is that I have been recently adding moisture back to this potting soil using a 1:10 ration with rain water.
> 
> ...


Killer times, bro

So real aloe is the shit hey, not to mention leachate and rain water..

I'm gonna try that a bit since I have both avail

Much love to all those posting findings here..

 

 
Organic Kosher from seed, so tasty its not funny


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2016)

It looks delicious!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> It looks delicious!


It does, fumble!
Tastes like how the rock star live resin _smells_

Almost like real pungent fruit loops and floral, piney Kush at the same time


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2016)

Slurp


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> that Platinum looks fkn badass too


What's your favorite company for led lights brotha V!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> What's your favorite company for led lights brotha V!?


No ones putting anything out yet I would throw money at, even if I had it . @ttystikk had a custom set of COB's built to spec


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No ones putting anything out yet I would throw money at, even if I had it . @ttystikk had a custom set of COB's built to spec


...and I would not recommend that approach to others. 

Being a little closer to the LED industry than others may be, I respectfully disagree with the above assessment; 

IMHO, COB LED is already better and cheaper in terms of life cycle costs than any HID lighting options, including DE HPS and 315W CMH lights. 

Efficiency is the highlight, but spectrum and longevity are just as impressive. There are lots of good choices in the market. Do your homework.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...and I would not recommend that approach to others.
> 
> Being a little closer to the LED industry than others may be, I respectfully disagree with the above assessment;
> 
> ...


Well, the question still remains Ttystikk. What are the good choices then?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, the question still remains Ttystikk. What are the good choices then?


I'm biased, but I'd look at Northern Grow Lights and Johnson Grow Lights.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 12, 2016)

Cobs are the best choice for _every_ reason except one:

- they aren't readily available at over 99% local stores - lol

But that's where this thread comes in handy, thanks @Vnsmkr 
For being persistent and feeling at home here

Thanks @ttystikk for poppin by and chiming in
This is one area worth doing homework in, I guess its time to leave the kitchen for a bit..

@DonPetro if you have time to build i have organic glue worth misplacing lol

here's your SourD bagseed cured up 100 days and still lookin mighty pristine, i just have to post it up!
This speary 3rd gen was done via our cobs and 2nd latest soil, and she under the macro here

 
Cave of bulbous trichs


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 12, 2016)

Edna is hiding in her new second story loft

 
Here she comes to say hi


----------



## fumble (Sep 13, 2016)

Mmm...such beautiful crystals!
...and a cute bunny too


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking good sir!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Looking good sir!


Thanks Joe!!

Anyone who wants a free-sample in exchange for a free write-up/review, just pm me, I can discreet ship muhahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Mmm...such beautiful crystals!
> ...and a cute bunny too


I love trichs too, Fumble, dayyam

Ha edna, She makes us laugh everyday, I think I might get her a tiny fluffy boyfriend soon! A black mini lop

Soon as her food starts growing fast I think will drop the extra 35 on another rascal


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2016)

She would love a fluffy boyfriend


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 15, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I love trichs too, Fumble, dayyam
> 
> Ha edna, She makes us laugh everyday, I think I might get her a tiny fluffy boyfriend soon! A black mini lop
> 
> Soon as her food starts growing fast I think will drop the extra 35 on another rascal


Be careful, they mate like..............err, rabbits, pmsl


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Be careful, they mate like..............err, rabbits, pmsl


Haha, true
But
Cool with me! Them pure bread cuties be worth 50 a pop on kijiji all day

Convert them extra bunnies into steak dinners and precious metals, without having to kill them!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2016)

Sea of trichs covering this delicious morning flower


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2016)

Got damn!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 20, 2016)

Organic _Super_SourDiez
Earning its new title, she be Looking _mighty_ fine


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2016)

got some young thai coconut mon!

Check me green Cush while I pour me a boost


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2016)

The platinum and super diesel look similar
 

Smell and taste couldn't be more different though


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3785362
> Organic _Super_SourDiez
> Earning its new title, she be Looking _mighty_ fine
> 
> View attachment 3785363


Wow! Not much more to say. Just fckn wow!

And killer pic that joint


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 22, 2016)

Hahaha, thanks Fumble!!

Those were sour D calyxes topping that sour d j, my girl is a vg roller!!
She says thanks


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 1, 2016)

Didn't even transport this into a dark bin yet, and within a few short days these organic oats caused a nice lil mycelium boom 

Definitely works gd while the kelp comes in the mail

Meanwhile, the new grapes be gellin'!
Makin some lab now, goodnight y'all 
Much organics,
d.telsa


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

1. Jah LeMon
2. NahCrabby Apple
3. Platinum Cherry Pie
4. Gorilla Grape
5. Amnesia Orange
6. Silver Strawbear
7. Don-Killa Kream-Soda


@DonPetro
@Mohican
@fumble
@bizfactory
@Vnsmkr
@DonBrennon 
Mira, amigos!!

Willing to _donate for free_ to he or she who helps me find franks gift, honeybee, gummybear Kush, Gage Green Gear, Swami seeds, or anything _super_ potent slash _super_ medicinal slash _super_ exotic

Much love!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3796259
> 
> View attachment 3796260
> 
> ...


quick question, what type of extract are you using for your gummies?.................I gotta make some of those


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3796259
> 
> View attachment 3796260
> 
> ...


@Dr.D81 has some frank's gift maybe honeybee. Super exotic he is full of


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

ATM, using cup winning shattr and bho made from Don organic 
my buddy does orders for disps up here, he built a 160+ piece terpinator and he a nice guy 

Although We looking at going to pure dry sift and gonna try live rosin right away too
Solvent less baby

These ones got a target dose of 20-25mg of clear resin each, most flavs got hit with the nug run from a day 64 of 84 harvest of platinum the rest got the cup winner from The Kush cup, they be g for the nite time ones

just half of one of 20's will make my girl sleep like a baby past noon if she takes it anytime around midnite lol 

Gotta be careful tho, u wnna hydrate like mad, coconut is best as potassium vg
And sleep in pure dark if u can!! 

I wanna add vitamin A and omega 3's to mine as well



DonBrennon said:


> quick question, what type of extract are you using for your gummies?.................I gotta make some of those


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Dr.D81 has some frank's gift maybe honeybee. Super exotic he is full of


That's wicked

@Dr.D81 is this true? Have you harnessed the exotic medical unicorn strains we speak of??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2016)

yea i have honeybee, franks gift and Charlotte web
this is the CW and FG yelds great and both over 20% cbd. mo got his from cuts i brought to the bbq in dec


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

I forgot to say puréed fruits, essential oils, and hydrating elements will be in the rounds to come, and perhaps coco/beet sugar crystals for vitamin and mineral enriched natural sweetener

With target strengths from 5mg of extract each all the up into the 100's for night time, these could pose a lot of medicinal and recreational uses. 

They already merk pain really well, but I can't wait to do Franks Gift for those with bad bad arthritis and worse

Gonna be fkn awesome 

Thanks @Vnsmkr for helping the cause
Aint gonna forget it bruh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I forgot to say puréed fruits, essential oils, and hydrating elements will be in the rounds to come, and perhaps coco/beet sugar crystals for vitamin and mineral enriched natural sweetener
> 
> With target strengths from 5mg of extract each all the up into the 100's for night time, these could pose a lot of medicinal and recreational uses.
> 
> ...


Happy to make the connection brother


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea i have honeybee, franks gift and Charlotte web
> this is the CW and FG yelds great and both over 20% cbd. mo got his from cuts i brought to the bbq in decView attachment 3796490


Damn, not only a beautiful shot, but a statement too, mon

Brother .. Tell me, how can de Dons be at your service ..cause dem be the strains we need to harness


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

DrD81:
medical master

CropKing aka CrapKing:
Medical disaster, Lol 

& again, twenty (more) points for RIU, et al

Thanks again V

Props and credit too, Na mean

Off to dinner, has a good night y'all

New round, couple Day 18-19 shots tmrw
(Y)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> DrD81:
> medical master
> 
> CropKing aka CrapKing:
> ...


LMAO you arent the first Ive heard say that about crapking seeds . Props back at cha for those beautiful goodies


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm not the only one am I !?

Hahaha, man they suck

I look forward to their downward spiral as these real breeders rise up and spread out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I'm not the only one am I !?
> 
> Hahaha, man they suck
> 
> I look forward to their downward spiral as these real breeders rise up and spread out


No you aren't. Have heard them referred to that before. Yeah I hear ya on the real breeders, fo sure


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 3, 2016)

Respect, V

If anyone wants their gear repped at stores up here in Canada, just send me some testers and I will hit the owners up personally upon a happy completion 

I'd be so happy to get some better stuff selling 
For someone who deserves it more

Fuckin CrapKing all he has is packaging and distribution, the contents are pure garbage at least 80% of the time if not more

Spread the word y'all 
@Sativied 
@Mohican 
@Dr.D81 

I'm happy to distribute beans for you guys, and help get higher quality gear in many of our hundreds and hundreds of shops nationwide
we can overcome the US border-hurdle I hope
Cause shit, CrapKing needs to cease and desist, for real


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Gotta be careful tho, u wnna hydrate like mad


ha ha, I can attest to some extreme cotton mouth sessions after the edibles made with infused coconut oil kicked in, really just edibles in general for me do that, but definitely ones made with coconut oil


----------



## fumble (Oct 4, 2016)

Great looking candies! It looks like VNsmoker hooked you up with Dr.D81 which is who I was going to suggest as well lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Great looking candies! It looks like VNsmoker hooked you up with Dr.D81 which is who I was going to suggest as well lol.


Thanks Fumble!
Might have to accidentally drop a bag of them as soon as we bump in to each other, lol

Hopefully the doc gets back me!
@Dr.D81 is the perfect cat for the cause

@Vnsmkr i didn't know a single negative about coco oil existed, damn, that's interesting !

Especially considering the coconut juice is the most hydrating thing on the planet

....

Alas,
As mentioned here's a little update 

Still building the sip's and finishing some fall projects but these 7 gallons are gonna do me proud at least one more time here.

Some fat untopped colas comin up, and some are topped once

Here's the red diesel, not to be confused with our new blue diesel, on 18th day of flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> Might have to accidentally drop a bag of them as soon as we bump in to each other, lol
> 
> Hopefully the doc gets back me!
> ...


Its not a negative per se, I think its more general effect from edibles though I knew exactly when I got cotton mouth if I didnt get water asap I would be gagging my mouth was so dry. Always made sure I had plenty water


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

you probably stumbled upon these already, but if not. Mainly everyone on the 1st thread now, but I think Doc still updates the other as well
http://rollitup.org/t/docs-dank-seeds.895546/page-104
http://rollitup.org/t/docs-lab-or.866017/page-198


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> Might have to accidentally drop a bag of them as soon as we bump in to each other, lol
> 
> Hopefully the doc gets back me!
> ...


Right on...i don't think I'd mind that one bit!
Those are some beautiful flowers


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on...i don't think I'd mind that one bit!
> Those are some beautiful flowers


Thanks AuntieFumble, they say, lol, they sure are swelling up fast and smelling awesome

Super dense, and very early for full out terpene profile expression, not to mention some mad resin production!

Here we are on day 23 

Remember these are just 7 gallon monkeys compared to the 30 gallon monsters that are vegging right now but they are so cute and fierce 

We loves dem

They've gotten quite the attention despite the more natural style of training
this round

_First week(s) of flower saw them get_:
-Lacto mist, lacto drench,
-Aloe mist 
-Aloe drench
-Young Thai coconut water mist
-YTC drench
-sprinkling of fresh worms
-daily fabric mists of cool ro water
-2 rotations plus a day
-Fresh live release of the beneficial Orius Insidius thrip hunting mini beetle
-a topdress of compost-enriched homemade soil with organic fed, freshly folded in-fungal mycelium

Safe to say there are zero pests - the beetles have fkn ate themselves after running out of snacks and prey.. A few fat ones still stand guard and remain digesting Ina sleepy relaxed state
Lol
Theyll actually go into diapause(and cease breeding) within a couple days if they don't have temps 15-30celcius, plus 14 hours of light, and humidity roughly 40-60 preferably jus FYI

If anyone needs a good link for bugs I have lists of all the major suppliers in North America



Can u spot the sleeping tiger?
 

Luckily they're so active they can get the whole garden on lock down in just a few hours. Doesnt take too many for them to manage a whole acre.
Although the veg room would be there best bet, They were very easy to release. I just told them it was ok and they crawled from the bottle to the plant using my finger as a bridge
It was dope

 

I got a link on over 25 beneficial gardening bugs, if anyone wants access to my new friend and awesome Entomologist and her Insect crew, I'd be more than happy to help a few friends source whatever combo of bugs they want 

No more neem or garlic or capsciasin spray for this guy

Just one lab spray, several garlic cloves planted right in each plant and a beetle or two 

 

First 2 pic: 
Grape Bubble pheno of the Chocolate
Four yummy massive colas ensuing

Last pic:

Magenta Diesel
Crazy ratio of Thick hairs, on rounder nuggets and stiffer branches, this pheno 

No staking which for this strain is _super_ rare


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Also,
while one vegs and awaits its 30 gal up pot, one gets kicked into flower super early, this looks to be the darker, stouter, blueberry pheno of the New York City Deisel

With a mutation portending some ultra potency perhaps
Still gotta topdress her and mulch her but check the leaf out!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Also,
> while one vegs and awaits its 30 gal up pot, one gets kicked into flower super early, this looks to be the darker, stouter, blueberry pheno of the New York City Deisel
> 
> With a mutation portending some ultra potency perhaps
> ...


Yeah those are some significantly beautiful leaves brother. Thats gonna be a beauty.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks AuntieFumble, they say, lol, they sure are swelling up fast and smelling awesome
> 
> Super dense, and very early for full out terpene profile expression, not to mention some mad resin production!
> 
> ...


Aye I spotted the tiger straight away. Gorgeous girls as usual


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Dh shorts blueberry theme continues as this is the BlueGoo god bud cross right here, also getting an early flower and sampling to see if this breeder is up to snuff and worth growing out bigger beasts

Lets hope for er!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye I spotted the tiger straight away. Gorgeous girls as usual


They say, ayyy, Uncle V, u gots Ta smoke us sometime mon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Dh shorts blueberry theme continues as this is the BlueGoo god bud cross right here, also getting an early flower and sampling to see if this breeder is up to snuff and worth growing out bigger beasts
> 
> Lets hope for er!View attachment 3802945


Love em bro. Awesome leaves!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> They say, ayyy, Uncle V, u gots Ta smoke us sometime mon


I look fwd to that day!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

One more shot, this sideways growing nugg is my fav

Here's the one that gonna get vegged out the longest:
Just getting ready for her new room


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Love em bro. Awesome leaves!!!


U should have seen these plants after my trip to the coast, damn near died thanks to my non green thumb homie 
I almost cried and killed him but I've seen mad recoveries and I can't believe the density and nugget size rn
We've since gone on to do a bunch of great work tho, and the plants have made a full recovery to say de least
Ill give them a rotation for ya, brother!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I look fwd to that day!


Shit son, me too!!

Regardless of continent, the content gone be prominent


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

To buy some gold/ silver this month, or grip new beans, a tshirts press and a rosin press

Both seem like fkn great investments rn

I have my eye on the sweet ass Elysian h frame tbh, quality strength speed size and performance is all calling my name
_
Sheit, must_ build one if no one in Canada is comparable 

that or become a fkn dual citizen lol cause I don't know about flying back with one over the border, interstate customs is one thing, but international is another ay

They seem tolove me there, fack

Tune in for, An "Any solid rosin companies in Canada thread" next

Lol

If u know anyone who copped one, @Vnsmkr I'd like to confirm the price 

Thanks homie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> To buy some gold/ silver this month, or grip new beans, a tshirts press and a rosin press
> 
> Both seem like fkn great investments rn
> 
> ...


@mushroom head probably help you out there and he is in Canada; he just had a cheap one built. But yeah I actually do from DoubleJJ getting into it. Check out the last few posts here, http://rollitup.org/t/20-ton-rosin.916389/page-6


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Shit son, me too!!
> 
> Regardless of continent, the content gone be prominent


Quite lyrical you are DonTesla


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks AuntieFumble, they say, lol, they sure are swelling up fast and smelling awesome
> 
> Super dense, and very early for full out terpene profile expression, not to mention some mad resin production!
> 
> ...


So effing beautiful! And a little sleeping tiger too lol. I def could have used some of those little tigers this year...damn thrips just wont die


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> Quite lyrical you are DonTesla


JahFumble tummy gonna rumble den tumble like some young wool gone AWOL when she stumble pon the Dons' bon bon gum bowl  in fact yo, I just ate a broom, so, watch out y'all!

Lol

Dense ass GrapeChocolate chugging thru the calcium and foxtailing like never before, not to mention earlier than ever!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @mushroom head probably help you out there and he is in Canada; he just had a cheap one built. But yeah I actually do from DoubleJJ getting into it. Check out the last few posts here, http://rollitup.org/t/20-ton-rosin.916389/page-6


@mushroom head congrats dude!! How goes the rosin game so far for ya!?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Stiff chunky Magenta pheno calyx off of the purple Dz 


 
Super long whiskers turning into fat trichs of gluey resin fast

This is day 25 only!

 
Blood trichs!?


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2016)

Making me smile DonTesla


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Good morning adults,

Who wants to get fucked up at work!?
Ahahahaha


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2016)

All day every day!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> All day every day!


Ahaha 

Properrrrr

---------------------------------------------

Ayy @DonBrennon whats good buddy, how u doin


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Ahaha
> 
> Properrrrr
> 
> ...


Hey Don, all's good here, been a busy old week at work though and I'm trying to overhaul my growroom to get the disco lights up and running......................the little tent's looking good though, just loving my cobs.....................got five 600w HID ballasts and 3 cooltubes for sale if anyone's interested,pmsl

A mixed bunch, roughly 6 weeks in


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> @mushroom head congrats dude!! How goes the rosin game so far for ya!?


Good just squishing for myself and family currently. Worked my way from a hair straightener to a four ton custom press.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hey Don, all's good here, been a busy old week at work though and I'm trying to overhaul my growroom to get the disco lights up and running......................the little tent's looking good though, just loving my cobs.....................got five 600w HID ballasts and 3 cooltubes for sale if anyone's interested,pmsl
> 
> A mixed bunch, roughly 6 weeks in
> View attachment 3803952 View attachment 3803953 View attachment 3803954
> View attachment 3803965


Holy fkn colas DonBrothamon! RIGHT Spearing!! KUDOS


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

Our Magenta "Magic" Diesel is turning totally hued with purple frosty calyxes while these hairs stay right white, thick, and sprawling


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

Lights are out!!
Quick!
Above, magicDz!!
These are deBedtime shots day 26

Below, the Grape Choc!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

My girls BlueBerryEggo sat Dom pheno 

ROCK HARD!!

MASSIVE SMELLS OF BLUEBERRY EGGOS SMOTHERED IN SYRUP (AND a lil PB , thin layer, lots of butter, imperial I would say)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Good just squishing for myself and family currently. Worked my way from a hair straightener to a four ton custom press.
> 
> View attachment 3804044


Oh buddy, that's what your making with your homemade!? Looks right beautiful

Way to go!! 

Was it easy to do?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hey Don, all's good here, been a busy old week at work though and I'm trying to overhaul my growroom to get the disco lights up and running......................the little tent's looking good though, just loving my cobs.....................got five 600w HID ballasts and 3 cooltubes for sale if anyone's interested,pmsl
> 
> A mixed bunch, roughly 6 weeks in
> View attachment 3803952 View attachment 3803953 View attachment 3803954
> View attachment 3803965


Hey bro, what kinda heights u rockin your lights at?!

For main colas and for the average


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

Someone's a happy bunny!!

Mad poop gonna rain tonight for de worm homies


Free carrot tops from the store are one of her top five favorites

Nothing makes her sprint in circles like a banana tho, def gonna have to film it sometime for u guys hahahahakhahahahak


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

Threw a strawberry in there and she went to upgrade instantly ! Lol

 
Ahaha, Edna has a sweet tooth


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2016)

Love all the pics...those flowers look downright tasty as ... 
Kiss Edna's cute luttle bunny nose for me


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hey bro, what kinda heights u rockin your lights at?!
> 
> For main colas and for the average


The tops of some of those sativa cola's are no more than 6" away from the actual COB, but not directly underneath it. The rest of the canopy is 12-16" away, apart from the stumpy little indica. I'm still experimenting with the 'sweet spot', but it seems very wide. As this sativa kept stretching, I was adjusting the light to suit, but never noticed any Ill effects when it got close to the light, so thought I'd see how close it would get it without damage. 

Must add..........those COB's are only running at 1A, so around 36W each and the big heatsinks really draw the heat away, with good airflow. The ambient temperature around the canopy stays between 23-27 degC and the heatsinks stay around 35-40 degC, so the COB's are running really efficiently without getting too hot.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The tops of some of those sativa cola's are no more than 6" away from the actual COB, but not directly underneath it. The rest of the canopy is 12-16" away, apart from the stumpy little indica. I'm still experimenting with the 'sweet spot', but it seems very wide. As this sativa kept stretching, I was adjusting the light to suit, but never noticed any Ill effects when it got close to the light, so thought I'd see how close it would get it without damage.
> 
> Must add..........those COB's are only running at 1A, so around 36W each and the big heatsinks really draw the heat away, with good airflow. The ambient temperature around the canopy stays between 23-27 degC and the heatsinks stay around 35-40 degC, so the COB's are running really efficiently without getting too hot.


Awesome findings brotha

I fkn like to push my heights now too here and there

But I also like to do so most right in between cobs or just outside their direct downwards penetrating rays

I'm running my Veros a little harder as they prefer..
Air movement (and hydration) are definitely key mon!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Love all the pics...those flowers look downright tasty as ...
> Kiss Edna's cute luttle bunny nose for me


Aha, for sure!
i get to every time I see her

She always jumps down and runs up to us haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2016)

Edna likes to post up and watch the super foods grow, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Day 30 update:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Day 30 update:View attachment 3806888
> 
> View attachment 3806889


some beautiful Blueberry


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Day 30 update:
Above was the girls latest LAxCh pheno, our fav to date!

Below is the Grape Bubba Cherno which is a touch lower yeilding but is suuuuuuper frosty like wtf

This we have few packs of beans avail of, our own in house cross


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> some beautiful Blueberry


Thanks Vinny!


----------



## fumble (Oct 17, 2016)

I can practically smell blueberries now...so pretty DonTesla


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> I can practically smell blueberries now...so pretty DonTesla


Thanks Fumble, you should smell her _now!!_

She smells like multiple eggo waffles covered in melted imperial and butter flavored syrup.. But now_, _
She _also has strong undertones of bacon and KFC_ 

It's wild!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


vdawg with a clutch new tune right when we need it 
Thanks man, yet again!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2016)

Ay fam! Here's day 32

Normally don't update so often but we jus lovin these colas too much rn!!


Plumpin up, n Ripenin up fast, y'all !
Hard to believe we got another 35 days or 5 weeks to go! Shit..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2016)

@Vnsmkr ay bro what's the word on _twisty treat seeds_, have u heard of them? I was looking for a golden goat cross that was in stock thru Oregon preferably !

Also, anyone heard about _In House Genetics_ ?
Was gonna check em out if anyone has good feedback

Ps. 
Orderin some strawberry from Shoreline! 
So now,
8 new strains on the way

All supa serious!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> @Vnsmkr ay bro what's the word on _twisty treat seeds_, have u heard of them? I was looking for a golden goat cross that was in stock thru Oregon preferably !
> 
> Also, anyone heard about _In House Genetics_ ?
> Was gonna check em out if anyone has good feedback
> ...


Never heard of twisty treats, but In House Genetics is a go to for sure. @skunkwreck you know anything about twisty treat seeds? @eastcoastmo @akhiymjames heard of them?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Never heard of twisty treats, but In House Genetics is a go to for sure. @skunkwreck you know anything about twisty treat seeds? @eastcoastmo @akhiymjames heard of them?


Fairly new on the scene I think mate, seem to be pretty popular too as they have a Bruce Banner strain...https://www.rollitup.org/t/twisty-treat-seeds.905881/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fairly new on the scene I think mate, seem to be pretty popular too as they have a Bruce Banner strain...https://www.rollitup.org/t/twisty-treat-seeds.905881/


Yeah that sweet tart looks badass. Greenpoint seeds had some good Bruce Banner crosses eh? Know anything about them?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah that sweet tart looks badass. Greenpoint seeds had some good Bruce Banner crosses eh? Know anything about them?


Yeah bro, wouldn't mind some of that sweet tart myself, looks very tasty! 
Greenpoint have some fire crosses too, they use thier Bear og in a lot of them which has some great reviews of it. They were using some nice cookie crosses too from what I remember. I think their customer service has gone downhill though, there was some comotion going on not long ago ha ha.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, wouldn't mind some of that sweet tart myself, looks very tasty!
> Greenpoint have some fire crosses too, they use thier Bear og in a lot of them which has some great reviews of it. They were using some nice cookie crosses too from what I remember. I think their customer service has gone downhill though, there was some comotion going on not long ago ha ha.


Thanks for the down low, bros

Very dope stuff 

I wills trade someone for some of their gear if anyone wants..then free clones for anyone in this convo as far as I can see 

That said, man im stoked for once my shipment comes.

Would spend more but been spending lots this week! 

Time to do some extra art or something

I wanna bring so many deadly strains in house its not funny!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah that sweet tart looks badass. Greenpoint seeds had some good Bruce Banner crosses eh? Know anything about them?


Banner is still winning cups so it has to have something special eh

With all these new seed banks popping up its music to my ears


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks for the down low, bros
> 
> Very dope stuff
> 
> ...


If I had some of their gear Don, it would be yours lol. I have some Sin City gear (very few left actually) and some of my own fem crosses but that's about it hey! If I come across any of this other gear, I'll let you know


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If I had some of their gear Don, it would be yours lol. I have some Sin City gear (very few left actually) and some of my own fem crosses but that's about it hey! If I come across any of this other gear, I'll let you know


I save a bit of everything for Dp, and now I do the same for you.
Nuffin but a Raggamuffin thang, brotha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I save a bit of everything for Dp, and now I do the same for you.
> Nuffin but a Raggamuffin thang, brotha


Thank you my brother! If you are ever after some sin city fire or want some blueberry in your garden, you hit me up


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

little foxtails kinda went nuts last night, folks!

Day 33 and loving it! Just gave a half strength tea and some young Thai coco juice to my heavy eaters

Couple pics of the Main specimens we be following closely, thisround, first 2 are the Bacon Blueberry Eggo pheno of LA Chocolat, followed by the Meaty Magenta pheno of the PurpleDz


Only 30 days left, although shit , if u ask me, they look damn near ready for the rosin press AllReady!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thank you my brother! If you are ever after some sin city fire or want some blueberry in your garden, you hit me up


Those both sound spectac brother

I'd be honoured to rock some true blue !!

What's your favourite go to for during the day??


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 21, 2016)

long thread , can someone point me at the soil recipe posts ?
gotta indoor to set-up ,went organic in g/h this last summer & WoW huge tasty frosty nugs happened & I ain't going back to bottle nutes 
I did a complex LAB / enzyme breakdown tea with grd dry fish ,alfalfa ,kelp,various flours (rice,corn,coconut)pumpkin, hydrolyzed whey , bat/bird shit & amino acids 
it's too complex to run indoors gonna look at the different soils you guys use .
I've been a greenhouse grower of all sorts of plants from rare african succulents to orchids to corpse plants 
the gh is now converted to organic 100% & my collection of rare plants are moving to new homes come spring 
doing Cobs already got all my parts & have completed a few bars , did a killer Mars2 indoor gro but those suck might as well hung a 1000w HPS up same heat issues


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> but that's about it hey


LMAO as if you are growing some less than par shit , you should give yourself more credit as you do a bang up job with your grows and I am happy to have it in the garden. I have one of your SC crosses now growing under the mango tree. She is about 2.5 ft tall currently, will be a pretty plant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> long thread , can someone point me at the soil recipe posts ?
> gotta indoor to set-up ,went organic in g/h this last summer & WoW huge tasty frosty nugs happened & I ain't going back to bottle nutes
> I did a complex LAB / enzyme breakdown tea with grd dry fish ,alfalfa ,kelp,various flours (rice,corn,coconut)pumpkin, hydrolyzed whey , bat/bird shit & amino acids
> it's too complex to run indoors gonna look at the different soils you guys use .
> ...


I bet Don will, but also could search this thread only for posts by dontesla with the keyword soil or medium?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Those both sound spectac brother
> 
> I'd be honoured to rock some true blue !!
> 
> What's your favourite go to for during the day??


Sweet as brother, hit me up with your addy over PM and I'll get some in the post for you  

My day time smoke would be C99 or haze strain like la Nina from Mr Nice! Both are very clear minded smoke. The C99 depends on when you chop it, if you chop at 56-60 days, it can be extremely psychadelic too ha ha. If you chop it later, it tends to be a lot more mellow and not such a good day time smoke. 



Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO as if you are growing some less than par shit , you should give yourself more credit as you do a bang up job with your grows and I am happy to have it in the garden. I have one of your SC crosses now growing under the mango tree. She is about 2.5 ft tall currently, will be a pretty plant.


Aw shucks, thanks man, that truly is a wonderful compliment that I don't believe I deserve. I've been extremely lucky that I've manged to find good males and females to use. I'm truly honoured that you are growing some of those mate, I really hope they turn out super super dank  2.5 ft tall already? Holy moley, that's wicked man!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> that truly is a wonderful compliment that I don't believe I deserve. I've been extremely lucky that I've manged to find good males and females to use. I'm truly honoured that you are growing some of those mate, I really hope they turn out super super dank  2.5 ft tall already? Holy moley, that's wicked man!!


You deserve it brah. You gotta know a little what you are doing to make even great genetics express the way they do. Plus the amount of energy you put into your plants reflects on the output side, good energy means leaps and bounds. Aye she has sort of blown up after transplant in that planter; took a bit to catch but when she did, she started growing like mad, preflowers now


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> long thread , can someone point me at the soil recipe posts ?
> gotta indoor to set-up ,went organic in g/h this last summer & WoW huge tasty frosty nugs happened & I ain't going back to bottle nutes
> I did a complex LAB / enzyme breakdown tea with grd dry fish ,alfalfa ,kelp,various flours (rice,corn,coconut)pumpkin, hydrolyzed whey , bat/bird shit & amino acids
> it's too complex to run indoors gonna look at the different soils you guys use .
> ...


First of, congrats for transitioning to organic and for learning it way beyond its entry levels!
Welcome to the light side Fast one

We at the dons camp believe that soil represents about 60% of the factor that determines end flavour. Genetics, about the other 40%.

We have seen this by growing the same strain other collectives and growers do and then blowing them away by our uniquley, infact wildly different, and more potent, resin and terp profiles

 



There are no words to describe the differences and smells

My current reading is exploring the ideal ratios for and triggers for different types of development.. flavour, early terp conception and speedy, healthy development

At first I just stumbled upon a huge discovery by near-accident, and now, I am trying to perfect it even more, and hone in on the impactful changes we've seen unfold these last couple rounds
It's amazing how many improvements one can make.

We'd be more than happy to offer a professional consult and build a recipe and schedule based on your goals, location(s) , heights, strains, as well as the Dons' latest findings and experiences. Of course, our old recipes will produce some dank that is danger than most, but I'm all about the best competition grade, medical grade herb one can possibly produce.
Ive been studying mostly expert specimens difficult to feed and grow and yield from, as well as a plethora of other basic and more common genes, both heirloom / landraces and public hybrids..

Feel free to back search recipes but unfortunately I don't seem to have the screen shots avail, thousands of pics on my device bro, but if that doesn't work offer me a little trade and I will schedule time for u 
As much as you need
you can pick our brains and get a detailed, day by day, plan that would include tips and tricks of when I would do what
Our compost recipe is producing mad flavour, and our all natural foliar game is producing speed 

Although the biggest boosts this round so far, have been how we use our lights more efficiently and how we ensure they're so healthy and pest free every time now


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm in !
Let me gather my goals my room is 7 x 8' converted bathroom only toilet remains 
32 3590 ran @ 1400 & set of far red bars orca on the walls 
Looking at bigworm,malvanetics,doc81 genes & my own Durban crosses & bodhi


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You deserve it brah. You gotta know a little what you are doing to make even great genetics express the way they do. Plus the amount of energy you put into your plants reflects on the output side, good energy means leaps and bounds. Aye she has sort of blown up after transplant in that planter; took a bit to catch but when she did, she started growing like mad, preflowers now


Well thanks bro, that really means a lot hey  
That's very cool that she's taken off for you, hopefully that means she'll yield well too


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> First of, congrats for transitioning to organic and for learning it way beyond its entry levels!
> Welcome to the light side Fast one
> 
> We at the dons camp believe that soil represents about 60% of the factor that determines end flavour. Genetics, about the other 40%.
> ...


You're awesome DonT


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I'm in !
> Let me gather my goals my room is 7 x 8' converted bathroom only toilet remains
> 32 3590 ran @ 1400 & set of far red bars orca on the walls
> Looking at bigworm,malvanetics,doc81 genes & my own Durban crosses & bodhi


Converted bathroom, sweet! Killer gene game already I see...

Oh man, and a bunch of cobs too
How are they spaced ? 

U have access to build a soil right? This is gonna be a hell of a bathroom..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2016)

fumble said:


> You're awesome DonT


Fumble, you're too nice! I wanna try something you make lol

Here's my girls wildly expressive _Bacon n Blueberry-Eggo_ pheno of DNA's LAC on just day 35 of 70. Bit blurry but you get the idea..(its bedtime she says gnote I mean gnite)

Same strain, Blue Chocolate, topped once 


Now,
update on Pre98 bubba x sour dz aka our magenta pheno of the purple dz by Cali connection, being ran all naturally and all organically, also a day 35 shot of 64

Is she ever gonna be fat and drizzled with resin, she's been colourful and coated for weeks already


Have a good night ganjaninjas

Tes


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Converted bathroom, sweet! Killer gene game already I see...
> 
> Oh man, and a bunch of cobs too
> How are they spaced ?
> ...


32 3590's @ 1400 did a gro in there 2 winters ago but have done a few improvement like a/c , moveable ceiling tracks to adjust cob bar spacing at will , 1 per sqr ft or more is what i'm shooting for 
i buy their blue/yellow corn for sst's but that was sampling did 10 lb sacks of blue/yellow , their shipping is high on large items so I try to source local 
looking for some organic malted feed stock (corn) in 40lbs , i think i found sum for $14


----------



## fumble (Oct 24, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Fumble, you're too nice! I wanna try something you make lol
> 
> Here's my girls wildly expressive _Bacon n Blueberry-Eggo_ pheno of DNA's LAC on just day 35 of 70. Bit blurry but you get the idea..View attachment 3812034(its bedtime she says gnote I mean gnite)
> 
> ...


Love the shadows they're casting on the wall


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2016)

bizfactory said:


> Lookin good Don! Got any good resources for learning how to make infused candies / gummies? I'm definitely interested in trying that, yours look so delicious!!


Yo biz, just curious if you found a good gummy recipe!?

If u still need help, jus pm a brotha, ay!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> Love the shadows they're casting on the wall


Ha Dp loves de shadows too.

I miss the cat, so prolly I busted out the shadow pics to bring him back! @DonPetro is missed here by all 

Quick update:

Wow this Blueberry LA chocolate cola is starting to get mesmerizing folks, its been on heavy swoll for days, jus spitting out tufts pon tufts of new hairs .. Gonna have to take a shot today for show!

The Bubba Chernobyl is so frosty it looks like its got webs on it at first glance, woah!!! Am I like two months in already, cause I confused..

The Pre 98 Bubba x Sour d aka Magenta pheno of the Purpłe-Red Belly D is super round and fat as well, enjoying life at 6-10" from the light n near the fan

The frost levels and smells are to die for folks

Someone please send an ambulance !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah brah, I hope you ok over there @DonPetro . Just know you not the only one struggling if in fact you are. I'll say this from experience, "its much easier to stand as a group when that struggle is ongoing than it is to stand as one". That shit will zap it out of you. Anyway, hope all is ok in your camp. Good karma your direction


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes a reunion is much needed with the DonFounder and team

So much time passes so quickly

Hopefully, everyone looking for it, herbalist or not, may they feel the mist of upful change in these coming weeks

For anyone enduring bad luck, its time a lucky break comes your way

Keep your eyes open and ears peeled!
Faith can move mountains

Together anything is possible

Sometimes we just gotta try again and again



Fastslappy said:


> 32 3590's @ 1400 did a gro in there 2 winters ago but have done a few improvement like a/c , moveable ceiling tracks to adjust cob bar spacing at will , 1 per sqr ft or more is what i'm shooting for
> i buy their blue/yellow corn for sst's but that was sampling did 10 lb sacks of blue/yellow , their shipping is high on large items so I try to source local
> looking for some organic malted feed stock (corn) in 40lbs , i think i found sum for $14


@Fastslappy moveable ceiling tracks are awesome, did u note the brand of tracks?
Or did you make them ?!

That room is gonna be set up to pump er out

What's the reason behind the corn sst, though, for yourself I mean..

How's your current medium looking too, while we're at it ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> @Fastslappy moveable ceiling tracks are awesome, did u note the brand of tracks?


80/20 gear 


DonTesla said:


> How's your current medium looking


amended coco but am looking at a new mix & am comparing notes (the why i'm here ) 


DonTesla said:


> What's the reason behind the corn sst,


the hormones & enzymes extracted from the freshly sprouted corn give a growth boost during all phases of flower


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 28, 2016)

twin rails runs twice the long way of the room ,Cob bars hang from the ceiling rails 
Orca on side walls , mylar bubble on ceilings 
these are fitting for the install of my far red sunsetters that's the driver & the bar the FR leds are mounted on 
one rail will hold the FR bar (& any other supplemental lighting/fan) the other is for the cob bars


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 29, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> twin rails runs twice the long way of the room ,Cob bars hang from the ceiling rails
> Orca on side walls , mylar bubble on ceilings
> these are fitting for the install of my far red sunsetters that's the driver & the bar the FR leds are mounted on
> one rail will hold the FR bar (& any other supplemental lighting/fan) the other is for the cob bars


Reminds me of the adjustable power rack I just set up, thats cool

How much for 16 ft , I guess you got 2 8 footers??

And ok lets get down to biz homes, 

Do you wanna build a recipe from scratch based on your wants then?
If you tell me your priorities, we can custom design something just for you.

I can build even better soil in USA than I can in Canada, so I could try my next level stuff, from the metal free recipe to the vegetarian to the vegan to the ocean to the volcanic to the super-secret superfood recipe which is what I'm most pumped for, myself

For example, are you trying for max resin %, max yield, max flavour, the most insane smell, or max colour. 

I myself prefer to shoot for resin, yield, smell, flavour, and colour 
Did I just name all 5? Oops, actually Lately i personally design my own soil to pull out smell for the most part, then resin and its profile of terps, which im always after unique new profiles, hidden genetics, then i focus smoothness and flavour, then I use a plethora of regime tricks to really max out speed and yield, and i also use several more tricks for extra colour, including colourful resin glands, and just overall more resin and more smell trapped in the glands

Then for curing and harvesting I have some tips which are right fkn sick.
I give away 49% of all my recipes and tricks and experiments over the last 150 pages but its the other 51% that's really worth the extra weight

I would give it all away but I kinda manage a couple businesses and competition follows my thread and me

I even have a couple "friends" who are pissed at me cause I grow the best dope they ever seen and I don't grow pounds, just personal med and research 

They openly want to steal my recipe and start a biz out of the soil, lol, cause I haven't launched yet

But the Dons don't like to rush anything, even success
Organic everything, baby
We discovering there's levels to this shit.
I mean, over half these store owners are heads, the rest are awesome dudes.
Very little true expertise out there

That said, I would be curious as to any other goals you have too.

And what your coco brand is as that impacts a couple things

And your foliar and tea regime ..

Cause my style has plenty of hormones and enzymes as well, brother

Much respect for going after what you want,

donTe


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 29, 2016)

Also, @Fastslappy, I'm big on lighting tricks, I like that your on the FR's at night night

Every good grower should have some lighting tricks

I have some special tricks I just picked up last week, can't wait to implement


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 29, 2016)

donPetro! Just got like 20 likes from you, great to see you back at home, G

We haven't stopped hoping for your return since you left!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 30, 2016)

Killer organic bark on deck!!
What chu know about chocolate good for the kidneys and skin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3818132
> 
> Killer organic bark on deck!!
> What chu know about chocolate good for the kidneys and skin


cashews are good for depression. eat cashews, dont get depressed ya dig


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3818132
> 
> Killer organic bark on deck!!
> What chu know about chocolate good for the kidneys and skin


Very nice  I ee pepitas, sunflower kernels and almonds...yumm. going on dark choc?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> cashews are good for depression. eat cashews, dont get depressed ya dig


No wonder I be so happy, mon!!



fumble said:


> Very nice  I ee pepitas, sunflower kernels and almonds...yumm. going on dark choc?


Smart !
Yeah my girls all abut her dark chocolate, cause cacao is super loaded with anti oxidants and the highest plant source of magnesium

But I like my milk chocolate, I added 40% dark to it tho, for some health Benny's

I roast the beans in olive oil after soaking in a mineral rich sea salt water solution

Then add my giant chunks dark and just used hq milk chocolate chips this time as the two inch thick Choco was no better tasting or fresher than these brand new wax free chips
 

Chop or leave whole, I pour a big sheet of chocolate then sprinkle the nuts on.

If making giants sheets on parchment I sometimes fold them in and make layers
This time I just poured dark on the milk

Open face is always gorgeous tho

Here's my girls sheet, its perrdy

 

Wicked stuff to hit the grocery store with!! No more stealing lindor's for this grown man, lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> No wonder I be so happy, mon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Reminds me of the adjustable power rack I just set up, thats cool
> 
> How much for 16 ft , I guess you got 2 8 footers??


http://www.ebay.com/itm/8020-Inc-25mm-x-12-5mm-Aluminum-Extrusion-25-Series-25-5013-Lot-60-3pcs-/371771646371?hash=item568f5121a3
this is a typical type of rails i get these @ the Ebay garage sale for 80/20 gear 
I watch the site till i see what i need & grab the site chages weekly/daily


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 30, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8020-Inc-25mm-x-12-5mm-Aluminum-Extrusion-25-Series-25-5013-Lot-60-3pcs-/371771646371?hash=item568f5121a3
> this is a typical type of rails i get these @ the Ebay garage sale for 80/20 gear
> I watch the site till i see what i need & grab the site chages weekly/daily


Smart, brotha

Good stuff

I may have to consider. I was gonna put 150 I hooks in the ceiling lol
Would cost under 50


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> No wonder I be so happy, mon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! right on! that looks and sounds amazing. if you like wine, try some with it...(good) choclate goes very well with some port


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 30, 2016)

fumble said:


> Haha! right on! that looks and sounds amazing. if you like wine, try some with it...(good) choclate goes very well with some port


We have a glass with every nice meal! We gonna have to try it, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> We have a glass with every nice meal! We gonna have to try it, lol


wine and chocolate have a synergistic effect together, add cannabis, well you got a serious winner. The best of all situations


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 31, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3796259
> 
> View attachment 3796260
> 
> ...


Nice ! ! I am liking this thread mucho. I know Dr D has Frank's gift


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Nice ! ! I am liking this thread mucho. I know Dr D has Frank's gift


Got it on the way already


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2016)

Trich or Treat, Everyone!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 31, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Nice ! ! I am liking this thread mucho. I know Dr D has Frank's gift


Aha you are right @CannabisNerd good to have you here
Can hardly wait for The Gift !!
It's gonna change mucho pon its arrival

@Dr.D81 is a bomb dude, indeed, mad props to the Frank-Keeper
Hope everyone is doing well tn

DT


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2016)

Alert: skills!

If you want a specific species or strain drawn, holla at me and my girl!

We can do up to 4 foot by 8 foot murals with wide angle macro shots with finger sized trichs!!!
Fundraising for a brother in need, not me but a good brother!

We're gonna make one for our home, too!
It's gonna be dope AF amigos!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2016)

One Frosty bacon-blueberry fan leaf!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2016)

Wanna see some bud cured for 200 days?

210 days old today, this beautiful Super rare pheno of the Platinum Ice SSHz x Lm Sk x (trinity x trainwreck x Jack the Ripper) was ran organically, in a hand crafted soil blend from scratch, and given water only, amazingly..

One hoot and expansion riddles u for minutes 



Look how light green she is, this is unedited folks!




Aka the GWBush or cotton candy pheno, after her insane smell


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2016)

Whoa! nice


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Whoa! nice


The purple pepper, or the CottonCandy macro!? Lol

Hey, forgot to ask you! What are those pepitas u speak of

Why eat them again! Lol

Damn I'm curious


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2016)

Both are awesome but Got damn that macro!

Pepitas...shelled pumpkin seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

I want to point all the visitors here, if you have Instagram (and if you don't have set one up), to our new page for Jah Earth Collective, jahearthcollective420 . Soon to be online with some killer offerings


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I want to point all the visitors here, if you have Instagram (and if you don't have set one up), to our new page for Jah Earth Collective, jahearthcollective . Soon to be online with some killer offerings


Edit!

*JahEarthCollective420* on IG, folks! That's right! Jah's wickedest collection onEarth is coming to Oh Canada
@Vnsmkr and I are excited as shit!

Hashtag JahEarthCollective and tell some friends or Email us your opinion of who your regions best breeder is for a chance to win some framed, signed Macros!!! And free beans!!!

Sending out a prize every week this month, so join now!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hold up! Don't forget da 420!!
> 
> It's JahEarthCollective but
> 
> ...


ha ha ha yeah I came and edited that about the time you were writing this post


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ha ha ha yeah I came and edited that about the time you were writing this post


No worries, brother, I changed my tune!!! We been pulling mad hours rounding up the Lieutenants of Connoisseur Beans!

I had your back!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Both are awesome but Got damn that macro!


Thanks fumble! I can make a 12x18" mini poster out of this!! And send u a copy. Always showin us love
Hit us up at JEC on IG and mail us your addy! If u want some free gummies too jus holla

Today is sending out to RIU fam day


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

Thats awesone DonT! you are too cool 

Just one question ...how do I instagram?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thats awesone DonT! you are too cool
> 
> Just one question ...how do I instagram?


Got an Instagram account already @fumble? IG is basically all about pictures, but also have messages via @name like here....
*This is how you private message someone on Instagram.*

Go to your home feed by clicking on the house icon when you are in the app.
Click on the message box icon on the top right corner.
Hit the + icon to upload a photo.
Choose a user to send it to, then hit send.
Open up the photo you sent over and type a message (tagging that person with @their name)


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

ya don't even need to send a photo either ,you can just send a text as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> ya don't even need to send a photo either ,you can just send a text as well


I just figured that out . I downloaded a program called bluestacks so I can do it from PC. works pretty good


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thats awesone DonT! you are too cool
> 
> Just one question ...how do I instagram?



Have any IG luck @fumble !?

I also have these prints avail if you like 

Jus pick your favs and ill slip them in the mail

@DonBrennon how those monsters treating u, Don!?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2016)

Classics from our very first run


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey Fumble its just like messenger once you get signed up, totally easy...you dont need to send pics and all that to chat with people


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3821190
> 
> View attachment 3821191
> 
> ...


Killer pics my brother. Once I get back on the up I'll start getting some rooftop garden shots


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got an Instagram account already @fumble? IG is basically all about pictures, but also have messages via @name like here....
> *This is how you private message someone on Instagram.*
> 
> Go to your home feed by clicking on the house icon when you are in the app.
> ...


Mmk...ic ic But I don't have an instagram acct. I tried once, but it wanted access to all my stuff so I backed out lol...stupid? is that something I need to worry about ? why do they want access ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Mmk...ic ic But I don't have an instagram acct. I tried once, but it wanted access to all my stuff so I backed out lol...stupid? is that something I need to worry about ? why do they want access ?


Nah they dont want to access all your things..Its just giving permission to access your pics YOU post to IG account


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Have any IG luck @fumble !?
> 
> I also have these prints avail if you like
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah they dont want to access all your things..Its just giving permission to access your pics YOU post to IG account


Doh! well alrighty then lol


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

Ummm...I think I am on IG now. missfumble


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Cool, that little box up on the top right is where the messages are


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Ummm...I think I am on IG now. missfumble


fumble make your name private & I don't mean missfumble


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

and to do that, click on the little pic of the person on bottom right and edit your profile


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> fumble make your name private & I don't mean missfumble


Shit...how?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Shit...how?


pic of the person bottom right, settings...


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

I temp. disabled it. i couldn't find any thing to make it private i need like step by step instructions


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

where it has your real name, I think you can hide it or change it, or leave it blank


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> pic of the person bottom right, settings...


Ima pm you so we don't jack the Dons' thread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll have a look now and get back to ya


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> To buy some gold/ silver this month, or grip new beans, a tshirts press and a rosin press
> 
> Both seem like fkn great investments rn
> 
> ...


If you are still looking for some nice rosin plates in Canada, check this dude out. My plates are shipping tomorrow.

https://www.instagram.com/timewizard_greyfox/?hl=en


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Have any IG luck @fumble !?
> 
> I also have these prints avail if you like
> 
> ...


Crazy.............The indica's down and drying, not gonna be great tbh. The fat purp's filling out, turning purple and looking ugly (in a good way pmsl). The AHB has nearly finished, but been throwing out Nanners for the last week, I'm gutted. It's possibly due to minor light leak, I'll run her again to make certain tho


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3821190
> 
> View attachment 3821191
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 3, 2016)

The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced of light leak issues, it could explain a few symptoms, eg, the mystery indica not wanting to finish, the nanners on the AHB and the crazy bud formation and bud leaves on the FP. I hate tents with a passion, they're convenient for creating good conditions in bad spaces, but this one's only a few years old and falling to bits already. Doesn't matter how much you spend either, you might get a better frame with a more expensive one, but that don't mean shit when the zip bust's.
  
.............Loving the sound of what's goin down with 'Jah Earth Collective'!!!!..............now following on IG and like what I see. I've got to admit, I'm as 'green' and lost on there as Fumble. I set the account up whilst intoxicated and there was some bean auction going down(think it was something to do with bigworm, not sure tho', LOL). I'm on as 'greensparrowgage' and chuckling now, thinking of what must've been going through my head when I was setting the IG and email accounts up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced of light leak issues, it could explain a few symptoms, eg, the mystery indica not wanting to finish, the nanners on the AHB and the crazy bud formation and bud leaves on the FP. I hate tents with a passion, they're convenient for creating good conditions in bad spaces, but this one's only a few years old and falling to bits already. Doesn't matter how much you spend either, you might get a better frame with a more expensive one, but that don't mean shit when the zip bust's.
> View attachment 3821818 View attachment 3821819
> .............Loving the sound of what's goin down with 'Jah Earth Collective'!!!!..............now following on IG and like what I see. I've got to admit, I'm as 'green' and lost on there as Fumble. I set the account up whilst intoxicated and there was some bean auction going down(think it was something to do with bigworm, not sure tho', LOL). I'm on as 'greensparrowgage' and chuckling now, thinking of what must've been going through my head when I was setting the IG and email accounts up.


Im just figuring the IG thing out too. Ive had a personal account forever but all I ever did was post pics there. I had no idea of private messaging and all that before. Thanks for the like and follow, working on making it next level.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced of light leak issues, it could explain a few symptoms, eg, the mystery indica not wanting to finish, the nanners on the AHB and the crazy bud formation and bud leaves on the FP. I hate tents with a passion, they're convenient for creating good conditions in bad spaces, but this one's only a few years old and falling to bits already. Doesn't matter how much you spend either, you might get a better frame with a more expensive one, but that don't mean shit when the zip bust's.
> View attachment 3821818 View attachment 3821819
> .............Loving the sound of what's goin down with 'Jah Earth Collective'!!!!..............now following on IG and like what I see. I've got to admit, I'm as 'green' and lost on there as Fumble. I set the account up whilst intoxicated and there was some bean auction going down(think it was something to do with bigworm, not sure tho', LOL). I'm on as 'greensparrowgage' and chuckling now, thinking of what must've been going through my head when I was setting the IG and email accounts up.


Damn those bitches are looking fat eh!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

This has an awesome beat once it gets going, but the beginning minute and half funny to watch anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This has an awesome beat once it gets going, but the beginning minute and half funny to watch anyway


Waitah!!!!!

Lmao

I slap the table everywhere I go now, mon, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. 
Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2016)

Exclusive sneak peaks over on the feeds!!

Here's what's coming down, holay fack

The smell...


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 12, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Exclusive sneak peaks over on the feeds!!
> 
> Here's what's coming down, holay fack
> 
> ...


Leggo my eggo. Looks like it's gonna be tasty stuff.


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2016)

Mmm mmm mmm


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Leggo my eggo. Looks like it's gonna be tasty stuff.


Oh dude,
Smells just like a pile of blueberry waffles smothered in butter and syrup, its undeniable!!

I hope the taste is the same, I'm clipping a cola every day or two now, and curing her gently!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced of light leak issues, it could explain a few symptoms, eg, the mystery indica not wanting to finish, the nanners on the AHB and the crazy bud formation and bud leaves on the FP. I hate tents with a passion, they're convenient for creating good conditions in bad spaces, but this one's only a few years old and falling to bits already. Doesn't matter how much you spend either, you might get a better frame with a more expensive one, but that don't mean shit when the zip bust's.
> View attachment 3821818 View attachment 3821819
> .............Loving the sound of what's goin down with 'Jah Earth Collective'!!!!..............now following on IG and like what I see. I've got to admit, I'm as 'green' and lost on there as Fumble. I set the account up whilst intoxicated and there was some bean auction going down(think it was something to do with bigworm, not sure tho', LOL). I'm on as 'greensparrowgage' and chuckling now, thinking of what must've been going through my head when I was setting the IG and email accounts up.


How bad are your light leaks brotha!?

And what companies are hermie'ing under this leak!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> How bad are your light leaks brotha!?
> 
> And what companies are hermie'ing under this leak!?


Its Gage Green Afghan Haze Bastard, think the Fat Purple is Hazeman?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> Mmm mmm mmm


For our shadow loving friend , @fumble


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

fuelBerry Foxtailer! "Pancakes, bro! Straight pancakes!" A close friend exclaimed today, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3829461
> fuelBerry Foxtailer! "Pancakes, bro! Straight pancakes!" A close friend exclaimed today, lol


looks very resinous too, nice.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> looks very resinous too, nice.


Yeah V!
she is a greasy, terpy, one.

I might have been able to push her more with the new improved (In theory) lighting schedule
and I was gonna do a deep gentle drench with a super light basic Ewc tea with 10% of the normal cane juice with a few weeks left,

and add some fungal power ups

but her profile was so damn perfect I just rode it out with 30 days of straight Ro and several days of ice packs

My word, never had any LA Con Chocolope that smell like this and been growing it for couple years straight
Only thing I did different was add the diy amended compost blend which had some of Edna's glory in it

(Edna's diet _is_ quite crazy, she be on that DEM tip, lol)

But one plant is foxtailing wildly and the other is super rounded and both smell similar yet one is more fuelly as well and the other one is super sweet and double triple the blueberry

I was actually almost bored at the beginning of this round but all the plants have been the best they've ever been this round either in smell, size, colour, speed, or sheer frost, relative to their past performances from seed ..

Although we also used LAB for the first time, minute pirate bugs, and our enhanced "flavour-foliar regime" during the sweet spot time

Damn, I guess we did a few things then. Gonna have to keep doing them all, lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 13, 2016)

Don T u going to the Emerald Cup next month ?


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> For our shadow loving friend , @fumble View attachment 3829460


Right on...thanks DonT...that looks hella cool


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its Gage Green Afghan Haze Bastard, think the Fat Purple is Hazeman?


Wow hey
I wouldn't expect GageGreen to hermie, not at those prices
Maybe she's not getting much sleep, poor thing
Those tents can get holes though hey, mine are only 2 years old going on 3, I think some dots of light got thru from the get go, had to bust out the damn gorilla tape right away

I had a thermometer hanging, a sensor type, it was giving off a red light signal every 30 seconds, I had taped the damn thing but being white plastic it emanated thru it and glowed for a second, twice a minute

Enough to make any CrapKing hermie over and over, fml
Jus tossed his seeds in the garbage cause that's where he belongs lol

But gage! I'm sorry to hear that brotha.. U must be torn


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on...thanks DonT...that looks hella cool


You know it, Fumble
Edna says hi, btw. She's enjoying her new bail of alfafa and Timothy hay, lol pooping up a storm of balanced inputs now


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

Awww...hello Edna...big squeezy hug to you...


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> How bad are your light leaks brotha!?
> 
> And what companies are hermie'ing under this leak!?





Vnsmkr said:


> Its Gage Green Afghan Haze Bastard, think the Fat Purple is Hazeman?


Yeah, it's the GGG AHB that's throwing nanners. The light leaks are now pretty bad, LOL, the zip bust on the tent about 2 months ago and it's being held together(not very well) with sticky backed velcro. I was gonna take the AHB down last night, she's nearly finished and is falling about all over the place, I'll give her a few more days tho. the Fat purple is gonna get another week then she's coming down too, I need to open the space up to get my new grow area finalized.

If the FP's been pollinated by the AHB, those should be some very interesting fem beans


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Wow hey
> I wouldn't expect GageGreen to hermie, not at those prices
> Maybe she's not getting much sleep, poor thing
> Those tents can get holes though hey, mine are only 2 years old going on 3, I think some dots of light got thru from the get go, had to bust out the damn gorilla tape right away
> ...


They're gage, but the Bastard series, so not quite as expensive . I'm gonna run her again in better conditions, cos the yield and vigour is very impressive. She's a beast that needs taming, I'll pop up a snap later


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 14, 2016)

Just took a small bud off her for a look, these are what I've been picking off for the last two weeks
  
..................I'm now having 2nd thoughts on running her again, just found some bud rot in one of those fat colas, she's also coming down tonight

ps.......email or PM me that addy, get the ball rolling


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry guys, long day yesterday.. Passed out on some Jah Remedies gummy right at the PC

Rest of those Addie's on way out rn!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 14, 2016)

Hope you didn't drool DonT


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Just took a small bud off her for a look, these are what I've been picking off for the last two weeks
> View attachment 3830698 View attachment 3830699
> ..................I'm now having 2nd thoughts on running her again, just found some bud rot in one of those fat colas, she's also coming down tonight
> 
> ps.......email or PM me that addy, get the ball rolling


At least she got frosty on you bud.

Plenty of value there, especially at that size

But damn, GageGreen!? That must be a shame..

I wonder how much abuse and light leak the most stable genes can take..

For Crop King, anything can make it hermie! Even a cell phone going off in your pocket one time while upon the sleeping canopy could fuck your life

Keep persevering my friend !!

I threw out a perfectly good tent cover by accident and I'm kicking myself for it.

We could be putting that to good use right now!!

But yo, forget that nonsense, the future is brighter than all that!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

Plain leaf not so plain under the macro!! My girls photo btw


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

gràvy baby


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

@RM3 schooled me, mon. It's all about environment ..
We can get every strain to do this now! 

Find out more by following Vnskmr, Rid and Jah, where great beans gwan set u up for the win!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I wonder how much abuse and light leak the most stable genes can take..


Endless amounts of abuse and light leak. I always have lights on down on the street below casting light up on the roof and I abuse the fck out of them (not really, but I dont baby them once they are past seedling stage). Ive seen very few hermies


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Endless amounts of abuse and light leak. I always have lights on down on the street below casting light up on the roof and I abuse the fck out of them (not really, but I dont baby them once they are past seedling stage). Ive seen very few hermies


I believe it.. I just found a serious light leak in mine (red light on a timer) not surè how I missed this (recently moved and re set up, thought it was perfect)

But alas, it wasnt. And so no wonder why all 3 crop king strains hermied.. It was predestined to. Cause crop king sucks balls like pornstars. All his shit is whack.

But damn, GageGreen must be running out of good seeds if its happening to them too.

Shame. I was considering them, but now I say forget it!! Back to the boutique Bredgrens with the real fire..

Jah!!

 

Stay grinding towards that ultimate position,

DT


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2016)

Damn, my baby done mastered the recipe folks..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3832425
> 
> Damn, my baby done mastered the recipe folks..


Ya'll making me fkn hungry!!! Looks awesome


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll making me fkn hungry!!! Looks awesome


Is it 5am over there u crazy chicken!?

Don't worry dude, as soon as we hang for the first time, ima get us a kilo of this stuff made..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Is it 5am over there u crazy chicken!?
> 
> Don't worry dude, as soon as we hang for the first time, ima get us a kilo of this stuff made..


6, about to bring oldest to school in a few minutes


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 6, about to bring oldest to school in a few minutes


20 after 6 am ?! Oh you're 13 hours ahead.. Trying to load clocks on my desktop of where all the homies live..


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 16, 2016)

What is that chocolate covered roasted almonds with pistachio bits on top? Amazing work she is doing there. I cant have those kinda edibles, I'd eat a lb in a sitting.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I cant have those kinda edibles, I'd eat a lb in a sitting.


Id do the same, be as big as a fucking house


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> 20 after 6 am ?! Oh you're 13 hours ahead.. Trying to load clocks on my desktop of where all the homies live..


Yeah thats right, I'm 13 ahead of you


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Id do the same, be as big as a fucking house


Yeah I made that mistake last year. Made a ton of chocolate pretzels with bho coconut oil. I couldn't stop eating them. I had a weed hangover for a day easy numerous times with those. Gotta be careful with edibles they are a totally different beast.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I made that mistake last year. Made a ton of chocolate pretzels with bho coconut oil. I couldn't stop eating them. I had a weed hangover for a day easy numerous times with those. Gotta be careful with edibles they are a totally different beast.


Few dozen weeks ago I ate about a gram of nepalese cream then smoked 3-4 full bowls of it during the day. I woke the next morning an hour later than I normally would and my eyes were glued together, at least I felt like they were. Took me a minute to get shaking. Yeah you gotta know your intake, not the same as smoking/vaping


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Same goes for newbies and the bathroom. I gave a Buddy a few of my caps which are strong. Told him take 1, check ur tolerance. He took 3 like he seen me do before and got sick. I laughed, he said he was running to the bathroom not sure where it was gonna come out since he was at a fest.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 16, 2016)

Guess you can't send PM's till you build things up, fun fun fun. G'day brethren


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2016)

Hahahaha, shit son, I agree. Thats why the woman forced me gently and wisely to switch to strictly dark chocolate, healthy nuts, and mostly virgin recipes.. She'll bring the container let me have a piece then she'll run away and tuck it in the freezer, she's so cute.
.. We actually barely eat the gummies, maybe twice a week at most, they force me to sleep like a fookin _baby_! Which is dangerous for work, lol

I am so missing her cake and cookies and brownies right now though, been a minute, like a month of minutes..

I gotta be careful tho, while on this cleanse.. The charcoal and husks I'm on got mean pulling power!! Don't wanna cause the jaw and temples to clench up, hydration is key! 

Y'all should drink 2 litres a day folks, that's half a gallon 

Yo JEC g'day to you too!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2016)

Months of simply plain water and lots of love later..


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 16, 2016)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 16, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Guess you can't send PM's till you build things up, fun fun fun. G'day brethren


or likes, or signatures, or...fck feeling quite the newb


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2016)

Got Damn DonT! We just got a new computer and it has a huge monitor lol. First pic I saw I was like whoa! Now your macros are even more magnificent! I was seeing them on my phone. That almond chocolate looks yummy!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got Damn DonT! We just got a new computer and it has a huge monitor lol. First pic I saw I was like whoa! Now your macros are even more magnificent! I was seeing them on my phone. That almond chocolate looks yummy!


I still have a couple prints to send you!! Email Jah your addy if you like!! 
I can send some gummies too lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got Damn DonT! We just got a new computer and it has a huge monitor lol. First pic I saw I was like whoa! Now your macros are even more magnificent! I was seeing them on my phone. That almond chocolate looks yummy!


Very glad to hear you got a new monitor tho!! More macros on de way!! Ps. Might wanna see the pic my girl posted on her Jah Rem!! It's serious!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What is that chocolate covered roasted almonds with pistachio bits on top? Amazing work she is doing there. I cant have those kinda edibles, I'd eat a lb in a sitting.


I just saw the pistachio part, great idea Jrock

It was actually raw organic pumpkin seeds (hulled)


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

Gravy Infused gravy 

I wanna get some Mary Janes wine infused sea salt!! Anyone try it!?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

Ready for a test run in the illy..
So nice to not depend on anyone else for my herb..
I remember going from dealer to dealer trying to find something that was full weight and that could actually be lit by a lighter

And now, we have a whole family of ppl who can grow water only style..

And not only does it light with ease, it tastes SO DAMN GOOD AND gets you way more lifted for longer

Ahh, thanks @DonPetro , for showing your boy the ropes in the organics world..
I'm not ever looking back bro.
Much love,
Tesla


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Nov 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Gravy Infused gravy View attachment 3833070
> 
> I wanna get some Mary Janes wine infused sea salt!! Anyone try it!?


 Eating good in the neighborhood is what Colonel Sanders would say! That looks amazing brother!!!!! Turkey dinner came early for you I guess lol. Man your girl really is quite the cook. Mad props! My girl tries but I do most the cooking when we together. My girl makes these cup cakes tho with dark chocolate fudge in the middle. That's right I said fudge lmfao. I wanna make a few with my special coconut oil this Christmas when she makes them.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Eating good in the neighborhood is what Colonel Sanders would say! That looks amazing brother!!!!! Turkey dinner came early for you I guess lol. Man your girl really is quite the cook. Mad props! My girl tries but I do most the cooking when we together. My girl makes these cup cakes tho with dark chocolate fudge in the middle. That's right I said fudge lmfao. I wanna make a few with my special coconut oil this Christmas when she makes them.


I never had anything like that! I guess we're both really lucky 

Thanks for the props, we will have to cook for you one day!!

Definitely do those with your coco oil, they'll be so moist and help sleep like a baby!!! I want some, lol

Gonna be quite the holidays, woo


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

Potent smells off the water only soil-organics !!!!!!!
Homies thought I added live terps to it!! Ahahah I love comments like that!!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 17, 2016)

All I can say is wow! And that dinner!? Your lady def got some skills in the kitchen.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> All I can say is wow! And that dinner!? Your lady def got some skills in the kitchen.


It was fookin delish!! first time having yorkshires ever!!

U see her cola tho!?

Gat dang, scope her IG!! Jah.remedies


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2016)

We've got the hypodermal cells full of pink..

Now to master the basal cell and stripe cells, folks.. 

Must break thru the basal..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2016)

Time for a b.owl!

Greasy and terpy and oozing with fuelly blueberry pancake smells, at first, this super strong heavy, pungent, dank kushy, beast also has some crazy, dieselly, piercing undertones that are almost too pungent for words! Sambuca, shit, something else in there too, its fkn impossible to describe, its new to me!!! It's retarded!! Someone come smoke some with me!! It gives you the happy dome high then the alert meat hook high then back to the happy dome high, I love it. Smooth, tasty as fuck, and slow rolling expansion that keeps going.. Could be a tiny bit more expansive but I'm used to crippling expansion lmao


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It was fookin delish!! first time having yorkshires ever!!
> 
> U see her cola tho!?
> 
> Gat dang, scope her IG!! Jah.remedies


I will try to do the ig thing again lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2016)

fumble said:


> I will try to do the ig thing again lol


Ay any luck fumble !?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2016)

Gravy Chernobyl x Bubba..
Ay good ideas for a killer nickname?!


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe, Nuclear Bubba


----------



## fumble (Nov 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Ay any luck fumble !?


Not yet...i think ill just have to make another one...not using my name lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

fumble said:


> Not yet...i think ill just have to make another one...not using my name lol


Yip looks like it deleted your other acct anyway huh. Just do like mizzfumble or something similar. You can leave your name off it, if it calls for a name make something up


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 20, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Maybe, Nuclear Bubba


Okay! Nuclear Bubba! Vs Russian Bubbaface

Which one wins!?

@fumble
@DonBrennon
@eastcoastmo
@Chester da Horse
@Cowboy Kahlil
@Howard i know
@Joe Blows Trees
@jrock420
@PigTrotter
@vino4russ
@moondance
@whitebb2727

Thanks for chiming in, people!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Okay! Nuclear Bubba! Vs Russian Bubbaface
> 
> Which one wins!?
> 
> ...


Nuclear Bubba for me


----------



## PigTrotter (Nov 20, 2016)

Nuclear Bubba rolls of the tounge better  lovin the developments Don T and crew


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 20, 2016)

Nuclear Bubba for me too..................or..........Fallout Bubba/Bubba Fallout


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 20, 2016)

Fallout Bubba sounds better actually


----------



## calliandra (Nov 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3833520
> 
> We've got the hypodermal cells full of pink..
> 
> ...


Great. 
So now my plant seems to be long-distance copy-catting yours?


----------



## DonPetro (Nov 20, 2016)

@DonTesla got me straight drooling over those lovely looking herbs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla got me straight drooling over those lovely looking herbs.


Good to see you moving about DP


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2016)

I like Nuclear Bubba 

gonna try to IG now...


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip looks like it deleted your other acct anyway huh. Just do like mizzfumble or something similar. You can leave your name off it, if it calls for a name make something up


mizzfumble it is  I can't figure out how to sign out of it now lol. But am now a proud follower of Jah.Remedies and Jahearthcollective420


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> mizzfumble it is  I can't figure out how to sign out of it now lol. But am now a proud follower of Jah.Remedies and Jahearthcollective420


if you scroll to your page (the little figure), click on the little "dots" by you name and log out is at bottom I think


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2016)

got it...signed out thanks VN


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good to see you moving about DP


Very good, indeed.

@DonPetro there is some electric blueberry chocolate here that u NEED to try

I fkn can't wait to chill, n try it. Meat hook + headband + helmet + shoulder pad high all wrapped into one terpy treat



calliandra said:


> Great.
> So now my plant seems to be long-distance copy-catting yours?
> View attachment 3835401


Those are some beautiful pink hypodermal cells! I'd say You got about 10/15 or so pink already!!! (Most are under then its a single row to fill) Damn lovely.. And a sign of potency I think , judging from my experiences ..



fumble said:


> I like Nuclear Bubba
> 
> gonna try to IG now...


Okay all! So round two, Nuclear Bubba wins!

now its Nuclear Bubba VERSUS Fallout Bubba

What sounds betta !?

Anyone with a killer name that doesn't have bubba in feel free to chime in, there are no official rules here !

@eastcoastmo
@calliandra
@Jah Earth Collective


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Very good, indeed.
> 
> @DonPetro there is some electric blueberry chocolate here that u NEED to try
> 
> ...


I'm still with Nuclear Bubba @DonTesla


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2016)

same here...Nuclear Bubba


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

This Jah cat sure is creative eh DonT


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 20, 2016)

Bigtime! Jah knows how to name beings very well mon!! Lol


----------



## calliandra (Nov 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> now its Nuclear Bubba VERSUS Fallout Bubba
> 
> What sounds betta !?


Between the two I like Fallout Bubba 
Do you have plant pictures? she may tell me what her real name is, sometimes I can hear that -- but then again you may not like it, the last one said her name was Wanda and her favorite song is Maneater haha


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Between the two I like Fallout Bubba
> Do you have plant pictures? she may tell me what her real name is, sometimes I can hear that -- but then again you may not like it, the last one said her name was Wanda and her favorite song is Maneater haha


Lol wanda
..she was a bit shy but here's her a couple days into cure..


----------



## calliandra (Nov 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Lol wanda
> ..she was a bit shy but here's her a couple days into cure..View attachment 3836353


yeah.. I see the fallout there


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 21, 2016)

Nuked BK


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2016)

I think Bubba's Meltdown might be winning over at the Jah Earth thread, folks!

Cast any final votes and influence a piece of ganja history!

Peep the new names just suggested too.

Here's a chocolate macro, and damn, this stuff is strong.
She may have gotten the water only treatment for months on end, but she also received extra spectrums and timely foliars to produce extra resin and flavour. The amount of terps is probably close to max I've ever smelled, smoked, and felt, aside from the Gravy and this one heirloom my dad had once. She is greasy to the touch, super pungent, and very well rounded and long lasting. It also helps that she was timed perfectly and cured slowly..her high is the total helmet with a touch of shoulder pads. I'm Impressed and pleasantly surprised


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2016)

Foxtail macro for my resin lovers, enjoy.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I think Bubba's Meltdown might be winning over at the Jah Earth thread, folks!


haha yeah that's a funny one amongst many others, I wasn't seeing the forest for the trees over there!
But I do think Bubba's Meltdown will win over!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 23, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3772391
> 
> View attachment 3772392
> 
> View attachment 3772403


It was a posting like this had me confused, the 3rd pic!!! The red nail polish... Sorry man


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 23, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It was a posting like this had me confused, the 3rd pic!!! The red nail polish... Sorry man


ahhh, he got ya there don... that's not a man's hand, uh.. is it?
now I want cake


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha yeah that's a funny one amongst many others, I wasn't seeing the forest for the trees over there!
> But I do think Bubba's Meltdown will win over!


I think Bubbas Meltdown won by a pistil!

Thanks for voting everyone!!



MustangStudFarm said:


> It was a posting like this had me confused, the 3rd pic!!! The red nail polish... Sorry man


You're not too blame, mate! I am a master of deception.. 

Don't feel bad, haha.



greasemonkeymann said:


> ahhh, he got ya there don... that's not a man's hand, uh.. is it?
> now I want cake


Lol y'all are too sharp for foolin, and now I want cake too!! 
I asked my girl to make some this week


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

3 weeks in and frosted as f&$k!

JOTI TEST for Jah'll
Of 8 Jordan of the Islands seeds, only 4 turned into plants and one was a male.

The remainîng plants though, should perform. 3/4 are girls.
Right now they are in 7 gallon geos.
My handcrafted organic soil from scratch.
One just got plopped into a 32 gallon SIP no till bed on a wheeled metal cart, my latest MO 

Running Blue city Diesel and Blue God in this room, both are DJ short crosses

My OG crosses are elsewhere and just harvested here

Check out how easy it is to water .. It's sleepy time now and she's droopy already but she had a crazy perky day, loved her live aloe yesterday



This one was just flipped this week and is ready for a topdress tmrw.

Maybe some more company too. Got some SIP building to do.

Nite all herbalists, have a good morning!

Tesla


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

@3 weeks flower
From seed 

Houston, we have supremely healthy specimens

She's extremely greasy and terpy, hard to pinpoint her smell, never smelled it before..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

I previously had some Gods Ak from JOTI and none of them came to be when everything else around them were doing fine. Anyway, maybe the gear was old, no telling. Would try it again, though prolly would just hit the Serious Seeds Ak and see if I could find something nice. It was one of the first plants I ran here (Durban Poison, Top 44, & Ak47)

I wish I had a decent camera for a pic but I don't at the moment, no worries. I have 2 Diamonds and Dust from Gage, one of which is past my shoulders (I stand 6ft2in) and the other started flowering right before I xplanted so its about 1/2 that height and full flower, whereas the taller one only has preflowers growing like a fucking madman. Should be good. @DonBrennon

And then....a few more seedlings, will just call them Penthouse Pot #1.

@eastcoastmo I have ~15 beans of a Chernobyl (M) x (Blue Lime Pie x Sinmint Cookies) (F)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

Flowers looking gorgeous as usual. Foaming at the mouth to get the tent operational here. Great things on the horizon


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I previously had some Gods Ak from JOTI and none of them came to be when everything else around them were doing fine. Anyway, maybe the gear was old, no telling. Would try it again, though prolly would just hit the Serious Seeds Ak and see if I could find something nice. It was one of the first plants I ran here (Durban Poison, Top 44, & Ak47)
> 
> I wish I had a decent camera for a pic but I don't at the moment, no worries. I have 2 Diamonds and Dust from Gage, one of which is mast my shoulders (I stand 6ft2in) and the other started flowering right before I xplanted so its about 1/2 that height and full flower, whereas the taller one only has preflowers growing like a fucking madman. Should be good. @DonBrennon
> 
> ...


Please pop some of them Chernobyl blue lime pie sin mint cookies!

Yeah the JOTI germ test was a fail in my eyes, 50% is bad for me (I shoot for 100!)

But these ones that survived. Well 2 of them have potential to not be wastes at least. If they blow my mind somehow, albeit unlikely
I will consider maybe one more test but seems kinda like mid grade gear hey?

Anyone else wanna share their JOTI stories!?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Flowers looking gorgeous as usual. Foaming at the mouth to get the tent operational here. Great things on the horizon


Very excited for ya. Good to have a big tent up, so much you could do with it.

What do U need still? We can keep eyes out


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

And yeah the flowers are pumping out the full rounded greasy profiles early! Uv and sulphur and b vitamin and enzyme regime has been activated. Plus the crystals and temps and air flow are good, despite no air in I've got it figured out out now (blacked out the whole floor, sensors weather stations, air kings moving gently)

All good in Donville
We just need that bigger house slash property now.

Rosin press is coming before the new year it looks like


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

Scooped up five of these carts for under $100 total 

Normally they go for $100 each

Figured grow me ten grams and they're paid off 

They hold 330 pounds each, have folding handles and pivoting casters.

Did we mention they be metal? No woodworking for this guy, I have enough of that to do..lol

Loving them

Plants are happy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Very excited for ya. Good to have a big tent up, so much you could do with it.
> 
> What do U need still? We can keep eyes out


I ordered the tent same time I got laid off so only managed to grab inline fan thusfar. It will come quick when funds available, 2 bulbs (4 for 3500/4100k), couple of crossover, cord sets with mogul sockets, ballast, & I'm set


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

When I test new gear I do it uncut now, untopped, and flower after about thirty days and post photos of them germing, at 3 weeks in, 6 weeks in, and at finish

Here's some middle bud that's gonna be the main weight of this plant.

She's already as thick as my leg at this section.

Her sisters died and were weak but this one has been super healthy and turgid perky for weeks.

I guess she likes her crab meal, lab, frass, and pirate bugs, folks 
Caught her after the bright lights turned off


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I ordered the tent same time I got laid off so only managed to grab inline fan thusfar. It will come quick when funds available, 2 bulbs (4 for 3500/4100k), couple of crossover, cord sets with mogul sockets, ballast, & I'm set


How much brand new that would surely pay itself off in one crop if converted to medibles etc!? Maybe we can trade some free extra personal gummies for some free equip that's collecting dust, Na mean

I know I have a unit full of shit but its like 20 years old so I usually jus go new


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> How much brand new that would surely pay itself off in one crop if converted to medibles etc!? Maybe we can trade some free extra personal gummies for some free equip that's collecting dust, Na mean
> 
> I know I have a unit full of shit but its like 20 years old so I usually jus go new


roughly 1k, yeah would pay itself off quick enough once its up and running


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been using mover dollies under my GH & indoor grows 
Indoor let's me fill all walkways


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I previously had some Gods Ak from JOTI and none of them came to be when everything else around them were doing fine. Anyway, maybe the gear was old, no telling. Would try it again, though prolly would just hit the Serious Seeds Ak and see if I could find something nice. It was one of the first plants I ran here (Durban Poison, Top 44, & Ak47)
> 
> I wish I had a decent camera for a pic but I don't at the moment, no worries. I have 2 Diamonds and Dust from Gage, one of which is past my shoulders (I stand 6ft2in) and the other started flowering right before I xplanted so its about 1/2 that height and full flower, whereas the taller one only has preflowers growing like a fucking madman. Should be good. @DonBrennon
> 
> ...


Hell yeah brother, definitely pop some of those chernobyl cross, they should be fire!! Did the BLP bean come out looking like sinmints or the BLP?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah brother, definitely pop some of those chernobyl cross, they should be fire!! Did the BLP bean come out looking like sinmints or the BLP?


They look like neither...more like Chernobyl beans  They are the same shape as the BLP beans just not as large as those were


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah brother, definitely pop some of those chernobyl cross, they should be fire!! Did the BLP bean come out looking like sinmints or the BLP?


I just saw on IG someone was selling that as a cross Chernobyl x Blue Lime Pie


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They look like neither...more like Chernobyl beans  They are the same shape as the BLP beans just not as large as those were


Sweet man. I actually meant the plant lol, sorry man got mixed up ha ha. 



Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw on IG someone was selling that as a cross Chernobyl x Blue Lime Pie


Ha ha, that's blue lime slyme isnt it? by CBliss420?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

@eastcoastmo the plant itself looked like a Blue Lime Pie


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man. I actually meant the plant lol, sorry man got mixed up ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, that's blue lime slyme isnt it? by CBliss420?


Yep thats the one


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

First crack at some rosin tarts 

 

They are mini, so flaky and perfectly buttery .. Even chopped the raisins and put 5 1/2 raisins each one by hand.. Not to mention the dough is from scratch, a super killer recipe. I need more!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

Braided crusts .. Om nom nom


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

Stop it!! I'd kill for one of them right now


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

Last angle here, folks


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Stop it!! I'd kill for one of them right now


Hahaha, now now easty, that could mean pen time! When you gonna come visit a Don!? You know we'd be happy to make you some and share the recipe right
Lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hahaha, now now easty, that could mean pen time! When you gonna come visit a Don!? You know we'd be happy to make you some and share the recipe right
> Lol


Hahaha I reckon it would be worth it man!! Mate, I'd love to travel and come see you, if I had the cash! I love cooking too!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

You are fukn killing me. This devils food cake I made is good but its not strong enough!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3840146
> Last angle here, folks


You bastard hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3840145
> Braided crusts .. Om nom nom


Rice bowl will have to do 
 lmao


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Rice bowl will have to do
> lmao


Vinny, were gonna have a fookin feast when we finally get to chill buddy..
Sorry for all the drool able shit!!

Here's a less tasty pic y'all..



Several hundred manual holes later I have another SiP gtg for life, lol

Small improvements each day, folks, make me happy.. Even 1% a day compounds to way more than 365% in improvement in one year .. Now to sweep and put some metal wheels carts together, earn mÿ savings lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha I reckon it would be worth it man!! Mate, I'd love to travel and come see you, if I had the cash! I love cooking too!!


It's only getting more worth it by the week, homie!
Start growing lil bigger monkeys and saving the extras! The Jah Earth team will roll out a red carpet for ya.. We could go down to brother gnome's place, scoop him,, and cruise to CL to meet TheRid!!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 28, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's only getting more worth it by the week, homie!
> Start growing lil bigger monkeys and saving the extras! The Jah Earth team will roll out a red carpet for ya.. We could go down to brother gnome's place, scoop him,, and cruise to CL to meet TheRid!!


dammit, that sounds like a hella lot of fun!! 
Do you guys know how good you have it that you're close enough to do that sort of shit?!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 30, 2016)

calliandra said:


> dammit, that sounds like a hella lot of fun!!
> Do you guys know how good you have it that you're close enough to do that sort of shit?!


Close!? It's an 8 hour drive to gnome then 14 more hours to TheRid!! But time flies when you're havin fun! And baked
Lol


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Close!? It's an 8 hour drive to gnome then 14 more hours to TheRid!! But time flies when you're havin fun! And baked
> Lol


ohLOL
Thanks for putting that into perspective 
I always forget the vast dimensions you guys have over there! I could get halfways across Europe in that time!  haha


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ohLOL
> Thanks for putting that into perspective
> I always forget the vast dimensions you guys have over there! I could get halfways across Europe in that time!  haha


In retrospect, its halfway across NorthAmerica!!!

But I feel you, love how many countries are in Europe lol

Can't wait to take my girl there, we never been!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2016)

Candies?


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 1, 2016)

My guess is rocks  or more like crystals


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

tommarijuana said:


> My guess is rocks  or more like crystals


You would be correct sir. On first glance this morning I was like damn DonT about to get BENT then I looked closer LMAO.

Hey, so happy to hear ya got your beanz!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

Big temple ball sitting outside the pack eh


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Candies?


We'll probably make some peanut butter balls that look similar to this, but if you guys ever visit, don't bite one of these!! Kiss a few teeth goodbye.. Lol



tommarijuana said:


> My guess is rocks  or more like crystals


You gotter buddy
Crystals are in the house ! 

Scooped up some :

Jet
Moss Agate
Pink Agate (for the big girls)
Raw moonstone
Tumbled moonstone
Tiger eye
Citrine

And found some green malachite and green calcite but didn't buy it.. Gonna check elsewhere for better sizes and prices... It was pretty expensive


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Big temple ball sitting outside the pack eh


No Molly ever for this guy
lol or whatever ya thought it was

That tiger eye sphere will melt a temple headache in seconds, I love it.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> In retrospect, its halfway across NorthAmerica!!!
> 
> But I feel you, love how many countries are in Europe lol
> 
> Can't wait to take my girl there, we never been!


yeah on the one hand it's cosy, on the other a bit claustrophobic too 
Make sure to say hi if your travel route takes you through Tyrol!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> We'll probably make some peanut butter balls that look similar to this, but if you guys ever visit, don't bite one of these!! Kiss a few teeth goodbye.. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha cool!
Did you choose them for specific characteristics or did you go with intuition choosing them?


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yeah on the one hand it's cosy, on the other a bit claustrophobic too
> Make sure to say hi if your travel route takes you through Tyrol!


For sure Calli!!

Where is Tyrol?



calliandra said:


> Ha cool!
> Did you choose them for specific characteristics or did you go with intuition choosing them?


Both! First researched best stones and crystals for gardening and then used intuition to pick ones that felt right.



The black ones ground negative energies _generally_

The clear crystals and green ones generally improve health, fight disease and or speed up electron flow, which means faster growth

There's quite a lot of cultures that have known of certain ones for centuries.. Moss agate is a big one

Some you hang and some you bury, and some require light or contact.
If you wanna source anything I'd be happy share exact techniques with ya


----------



## higher self (Dec 2, 2016)

I keep a few crystals on me & few other mojo's/charms

Raw citrine
Fluorite 
Moonstone
John the Conqueror root

I gotta put more intent into them so the can serve me better.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> For sure Calli!!
> 
> Where is Tyrol?


It's one of the alpine provinces of Austria, and the primary passageway from Germany to Italy 
I'm in Innsbruck, best tap water in the world and best for its surrounding landscape
Looks like this with a good snow 
 



DonTesla said:


> Both! First researched best stones and crystals for gardening and then used intuition to pick ones that felt right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I've used crystals for people ever since my kids started toothing. I'm not retentive though, so when I feel I want a stone, I go and pick one more intuitively, reading up on the benefits later - which usually are spot on when I'm in that vibe, so why bother accumulating actual knowledge I can't remember anyways? haha
So I'm an occasional practitioner but unteachable 
I do enjoy looking over your shoulder to see what you're doing there though, so please carry on! I look forward to seeing them placed!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Time for a b.owl!


I saw that you have a rabbit. I noticed that mine like apples, plums, and bananas as much as they do lettuce or other veggies. I was surprised at how they took to the bananas really! I am starting to let the rabbits eat the veggie scraps instead of the worm bin, but my worm bin is mostly rabbit manure, spent soil, and leaves. It's full of worms, I just shoveled a bunch on my new compost pile and also transplanted the worms at the same time. It's good to feel like I am doing something right for a change... I would like to get my soil results back before I start telling people what I do, but GreaseMonkey helped me create this mix... He even spent time with PM's to help me out. I really think that I just didnt have enough aeration because everything is turning a dark green now and looks great. 

I was about to feed my rabbits and you came to mind, probably the only other person that I saw with a rabbit that is using it's manure.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> No Molly ever for this guy
> lol or whatever ya thought it was
> 
> That tiger eye sphere will melt a temple headache in seconds, I love it.


Temple Ball = Old Skool Nepali Temple Balls


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2016)

higher self said:


> I keep a few crystals on me & few other mojo's/charms
> 
> Raw citrine
> Fluorite
> ...


Hey Higher self,


Do you hang or bury your raw citrine?

And never heard of the Conquerer root, how's that one?

I hear ya about the intention...


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Temple Ball = Old Skool Nepali Temple Balls


I've never had, but damn, I'd to try some!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I saw that you have a rabbit. I noticed that mine like apples, plums, and bananas as much as they do lettuce or other veggies. I was surprised at how they took to the bananas really! I am starting to let the rabbits eat the veggie scraps instead of the worm bin, but my worm bin is mostly rabbit manure, spent soil, and leaves. It's full of worms, I just shoveled a bunch on my new compost pile and also transplanted the worms at the same time. It's good to feel like I am doing something right for a change... I would like to get my soil results back before I start telling people what I do, but GreaseMonkey helped me create this mix... He even spent time with PM's to help me out. I really think that I just didnt have enough aeration because everything is turning a dark green now and looks great.
> 
> I was about to feed my rabbits and you came to mind, probably the only other person that I saw with a rabbit that is using it's manure.


Yah aeration is Keyy in organics hey brotha! I like to rock the 40% aeration maybe more, depending on if SIP is avail, and amount of airflow and aerations on hand

Does your bunny go right bananas over the banana !? Cause mine starts jumping from level to level and running back and forth, lol..

She goes crazy as soon as we blow some air into the room (while chewing )


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> It's one of the alpine provinces of Austria, and the primary passageway from Germany to Italy
> I'm in Innsbruck, best tap water in the world and best for its surrounding landscape
> Looks like this with a good snow
> View attachment 3843920
> ...


You had us at passageway from Germany to Italy..
And then again with best tap water in the world ..
Ne'er mind the view!
We will have to keep you in mind 

Thank you


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> You had us at passageway from Germany to Italy..
> And then again with best tap water in the world ..
> Ne'er mind the view!
> We will have to keep you in mind
> ...


haha! Very welcome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I've never had, but damn, I'd to try some!


nothing like it in this world I imagine, but Frenchy said they had already stopped making "True" Temple Balls when he was in Nepal in the late 70's. I happen to know someone who brings that cream and a bit of charas from there a few times per year so we be rolling our own up


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hey Higher self,
> 
> 
> Do you hang or bury your raw citrine?
> ...


No I dont do anything special to the citrine, I know they say it cleans itself along with other crystals. I do put them all out when its a full moon to charge them. The Conqueror Root is more a hoodoo thing & for luck & attraction drawing in general. I tend to mix a lot of cultures together into my own lil thing.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 6, 2016)

I wish I could chow down but not for me!!

First flavour done..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey brother I don't mind people seeing this so I'll post it here too. 

I will never agree to pay for advertising somewhere that can't even keep their shit up and running. I can't even surf freely without the pages crashing every 10 seconds, and secondly I will NEVER support something run by uncle fuck and his cronie prop 64 supporters

Used to be a cool place to be, but that's long passed


----------



## calliandra (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey brother I don't mind people seeing this so I'll post it here too.
> 
> I will never agree to pay for advertising somewhere that can't even keep their shit up and running. I can't even surf freely without the pages crashing every 10 seconds, and secondly I will NEVER support something run by uncle fuck and his cronie prop 64 supporters
> 
> Used to be a cool place to be, but that's long passed


I can totally relate to that.
Apparently they also don't give a shit for having the contents up to date either. I'm getting strung along even for some _feedback _regarding the simple freaking pinning/unpinning of threads on the organics forum 
It's really sad, since we've got the best organics community going here.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey brother I don't mind people seeing this so I'll post it here too.
> 
> I will never agree to pay for advertising somewhere that can't even keep their shit up and running. I can't even surf freely without the pages crashing every 10 seconds, and secondly I will NEVER support something run by uncle fuck and his cronie prop 64 supporters
> 
> Used to be a cool place to be, but that's long passed


All cool brothermon

You make some valid points.
I admit I get confused by draconian laws at times
If only the world leaders would follow God's Laws, hey? @everyone

I'll stop telling people about our big ad on here and we can do a big ad in Skunk and Hightimes sometime in the New year instead. Sorry @DonBrennon and fellow Jah Earth Friends 

We do, mad thankfully, already have the support of many RIU cats anyway, so why not tap into the other platforms first.. the ones we've yet to ever tap into.
Once uncle Fux supporters get a server that can handle the 60-70,000 people that view the site daily,
perhaps we can reconsider at that point, for our own assets sake. Assuming it would not impact laws negatively (a mere $200, how much of that would get snorted or thwarted, i wonder? lol)

Btw, I'd be cheesed too if my shit kept crashing every ten seconds, especially as close as you like to follow the RIU bredgrens

But that being said, lets rejoice we're on the same page overall, and we still using iRu for what its worth, until we have ALL our friends and fam over at Rids site, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> All cool brothermon
> 
> You make some valid points.
> I admit I get confused by draconian laws at times
> ...


Not to mention I have been told multiple times by some other brethren that this bitch is run by the feds......


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not to mention I have been told multiple times by some other brethren that this bitch is run by the feds......


Get out.

Although if hosted in USA or NA, it surely is monitored, huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Get out.
> 
> Although if hosted in USA or NA, it surely is monitored, huh


It is hosted in the US.....I'll point you to some threads to read through offline


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> until we have ALL our friends and fam over at Rids site, lol


I'm a member there  I keep forgetting to make less post here and more over there smh.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 7, 2016)

higher self said:


> I'm a member there  I keep forgetting to make less post here and more over there smh.


One day when Riu keeps crashing we'll never look back


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2016)

Started some Triple Purple Rhino!

10 new strains just came in, Doc got the nod first.

Now, what is next!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Started some Triple Purple Rhino!
> 
> 10 new strains just came in, Doc got the nod first.
> 
> Now, what is next!?


Difficult choices with the selection coming...


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It is hosted in the US.....I'll point you to some threads to read through offline


point needed


i don't imagine US feds are monitoring for closet grows but rather watching for members sharing big deal info, like whose claimed to murder and steal and do xxlarge_ illegal_ grow ops


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy New Year breddas and sistrens 

The Dons are gearing up for a big move-We apologize for the lack of posting, there may be some gaps depending where we are.. Been a crazy couple weeks both good and bad, But we were sure to snap pics almost daily so enjoy they show as we catch up here..

One love from the J*h E*rth C*ll*ct*ve Crew and all the Dons' from NA to Vn to Uk

And Au and Nz 

Bless up
DT
View attachment 3874015
1st shot is displaying our latest trick..
Using the snow to our advantage up here a bit


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Lets try that again


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Some genetic tested for Jah EC that aren't making the cut.. 

 

 
This cultivar will remain anonymous for now, but I made a few dozen seeds of it and are testing those rn, only because my girl loves it. It's really really terpy. Like makes everything greasy that it touches

Thanks to some tricks I picked up off our big homeboy at :

Growhappyplants.com/jah


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Aww sheeit, the Doc is the building folks.. Who's that emerging from a foresty like floor.. Fire alerrrt, just wait


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Just started playing with
Adding certain elements to the curing processes for different effects..
Again thanks to rid and now the tôbacco or more so the high cigar industry

Max Potency, flavour, taste, smoothness, etc all require small variances ..

Check out this macro of some mild pressure+heat cured uv fed herb


 

Mega mega legs..
Thanks bredgren, 
Respect
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Form the highly intelligent people who need to constantly get smarter..

Interesting thing on the trichome gland colours, which has been a topic on a few riu threads as well as on IG and hash church..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

..
Some of my organic cola cracked open after a couple months of jar action



Sooooo strong smelling, the sulphur has a distinct terpene it develops, and its super stinky..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Divine nature


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Ice ice baby


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Our blueberry dank chocolate still doing me very proud months after harvest..she had cup potential for sure but damn, she was too good to give away lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for tuning in, folks..

Here's a shot of what I gotta smoke now.. Lol

Good luck with all your goals,
Don't forget about them resolutions and new strains/spots 
Growhappyplants.com/jah You'll be thanking yourself next summer/ holiday season

Bless up from the dons!


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3874042
> Aww sheeit, the Doc is the building folks.. Who's that emerging from a foresty like floor.. Fire alerrrt, just wait


Is that dried rosemary?


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2017)

Right on! Beautiful pics all of them. Glad you're back...i been wondering where you been


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)

fumble said:


> Is that dried rosemary?


Its actually pine needles from my xmas tree, lol

Happy New Year!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)

fumble said:


> Right on! Beautiful pics all of them. Glad you're back...i been wondering where you been


Glad your still here, now that I'm back, lol.. 

yeah its nice to take a week or two off every year or two, i work 30 days a month so its nice to catch a break!

wow,
IG has an RM3 CTF Presale, Giveaway, and Draw! Is it ever sick the art they are giving away not to mention Rid freebies, sweet jesus, folks!!
growhappyplants.com/jah


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)

Little side of gravy, for you..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)

"Rooooots mon"
-found a new jam, spread love, jam, blaze, free ourself from "babylon" - its the only way, jah


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)

"Pink Purple or Bluck, Bun Babylon, the whole system suck minus one ting, education and dat ting we pluck !"


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)

Many Brands out there, like CroPpKing, well..







keep your eyes open for links to them REAL breeders, herbalists, .. they're around  ..


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 15, 2017)

growhappyplants.com/jah

check it out!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 15, 2017)

Jah Earth has a RIU 4:20 draw !! 

PLUS INSANE Gravy Single seeds!
1 in 30 million people can own own as only 200 in world,
only
$13 ea to bring this strain in house / garden
11 on multiples over 4

the big Rid Vault Release! #1 of multiple Vault Releases!!
79 for ten plus _*double*_ freebies until monday at 4:20 !

BigWorm Offical Launch on too, sale price for $55 all wknd til Monday 4:20!

The art we are giving away is limited to under 99 hi def prints worldwide, too, so super collectible, 1 in 60 million people can own one!

Classics and quality, nothing less

One love from Jah,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2017)

I posted the above msg on the wrong website, i was so tired..

i meant to copy and paste THIS:


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2017)

Bless up the herbs,

Who gonna soak 24-36 before the big moons.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2017)

Starting way before then lol.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 18, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I posted the above msg on the wrong website, i was so tired..
> 
> i meant to copy and paste THIS:


haha nah you were so tired you didn't realize you were on the _right_ website?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 18, 2017)

to the resistance!

and to making changes for future generations, family, and our friends
"The People must rise up" -Brother Culture


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 18, 2017)

"Natural progression, that is auto MAT ic" -Brother Culture


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning Herbalists!!

 Our brother is on his way to CO to scoop the RG Gear and all our seeds on Jah's behalf rn.

2 car accidents, 2 Crazy storms snowed us in bad, but no worries! Thats part of any northern life and nothing is stopping Jah Earth from bringing the worlds people the best seeds ever seen..
And a plethora of other ideas, also never seen..

Yes, not everyone made it past customs..
So we bought a car and sent our trusted American bredren
Amen and safe travels brother

Their ad goes up on RIU next..

Meanwhile, an update of where I placed those stones


----------



## fumble (Jan 21, 2017)

Hope you are all safe


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 22, 2017)

fumble said:


> Hope you are all safe


We are, thank you Fumble-

Hope you're well too!!

Keep up the great work in the kitchen ay..


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2017)

Good to hear


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes @fumble everyone made it back home safe

Above is some Blue God I'm testing from Jordan of they islands..he will end up getting the boot after this too but not as harshly as the worst of 2016- aka crappking

Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 27, 2017)

Tonnes of happy babies popping above ground today.. Including this happy lady ready for a stellar life


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 27, 2017)

Lets see if This JOTI blue god can't handle the winters up here in Canada


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 27, 2017)

is that just coco in the solo that you have the seedling in there??

also, are you using snow to "finish" you plants? I learned the ice trick from @Grandpa GreenJeans for the last week to 10 days of flower i just kept RO ice on top of the pot and after a couple days, they started dropping some leaves. it was awesome. if you grab the stalk near the soil you can FEEL the cold water coming up through the vascular. cool shit.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Good evening herbalists!!
> 
> made it to CO did Jah and got the RG Gear safely from uncle Rid..
> 
> ...


Aaaarrrrgh!!!!..........................wish my tax rebate would hurry the f*** up and clear.

Don't normally do 'fem's', but, are you getting any of the 'Rum Bayou'?, love the look of those plants man, that, TPR and CTF.........................save a pack of each for me, LOL

Oh............and I got 4 of each out of those packs, FGnat larvea got the other 2, dug one up and actually saw the little feckers wriggling out of the shell


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 27, 2017)

sorry for double posting, but you need to get Bodhi and Tonygreen on board too, I need some Gorilla Bubble


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 10, 2017)

Glad I finally joined into this journal, I hope all the pics come back so I can sift though all the glory


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 11, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Glad I finally joined into this journal, I hope all the pics come back so I can sift though all the glory


Welcome aboard, @Jubilant ! Yeah, Hopefully pics are up SOON, whats Riu without all the budder!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 11, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> One of the *Black Cherry Dojo x Locktigh*t monkeys is a male and is a right cola Dom, stinky stemmed stacker.. gonna try make some nice freebies with him!
> 
> The other one is a female with some lateral branching and is quite a beauty with some clones to spare..
> 
> ...


Is that yalls whole menu on IG? Goji f2s? Mmmm I plan on sending out an envelope next month but I'm not sure what I want to come back...decisions....definitely want some bohdi beans no doubt....


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 25, 2017)

ShLUbY said:


> is that just coco in the solo that you have the seedling in there??
> 
> also, are you using snow to "finish" you plants? I learned the ice trick from @Grandpa GreenJeans for the last week to 10 days of flower i just kept RO ice on top of the pot and after a couple days, they started dropping some leaves. it was awesome. if you grab the stalk near the soil you can FEEL the cold water coming up through the vascular. cool shit.


Gramps is back boys. Lol
I took a season off for family and travel for work. I see e eryone has been busy like bees. Good shit!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 25, 2017)

Ill get pics up when the system allows. I promise youll be drooling.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

Chill, empowering track from the Rastas down south


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Even with a 100+ day cure @62 relative and cool temps 65f - 70f, the vegetative material is nice and smooth, but the resin is so concentrated the smoke is spicey hash and expandes tremendously, it literally feels like a rhinoceros is bouncing around in my lungs.
> Hopefully alot more growers will implement this finishing tek, if not for more resins, then to ensure the plants consume the last bit of storages, theres nothing better than clean high quality from a healthy properly grown plant.


Oh man, it stays smooth down into the low 50's and for hundreds of days! Its incredible at what extra expansion you can get if implemented at the right time.

I know a lot of my boys are boiling to finish but I prefer ice, they like killing pests, but the chance of pests surviving until the end in my garden are super low, I just love the ice regime. 

I've had OG's who used to critique my herb and say I was off by a few days, then off by a half day, now they say, damn that shit is fuckin potent! One hoot, these guys are catching their breath for 10 minutes! My last critique was that dude stunk for 3 days lo from Sunday to Tuesday. So making some headway.. lol

You got praise from us for life, mon


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

_How to Make Your Own _*Sulphur/*Potash/Calcium* Fertilizer *_Out of Chamomile _


Chamomile contains sources of calcium, potash and sulphur
Pour 2-4 cups of clean, chlorine-free/chloramine-free boiling water over ¼ cup chamomile blossoms 
Let steep until cool, (I like to pull flowers at 3 minute mark) strain and place in spray bottle 
Use when cool and dark if possible
foliar solution will keep for about 1 week 
Apply once or twice in the first 10 days of flower
_

How to Make Your Own _*Sulphur/*Magnesium* Foliar *_Out of Epsom Salts_


Personally I like to use only 1/8 to 1/4 tsp per Litre and
just mist them gently twice in the 1st 2-weeks when fruits just first start to set. 

In plants, *magnesium* helps with 

chlorophyll production, 
mineral absorption, 
fruit development, 
strengthening cell walls, 
and improving uptake of nitrogen, phosphorus, and _sulfur_.

*Sulfur* helps 

_produce_ vitamins, 
amino acids, and 
enzymes.

*Calcium*, hugely affected by transpiration rates, 

regulates root density, length, 
plus hormones that affect growth, 
combat thermal stress, 
help with cell division, 
cell wall strength, and 
numerous other micro-processes.
Together, they bless the plant proper.

Calcium and potassium compete with magnesium for uptake by plant roots, and magnesium often loses. Sometimes, a soil test will show adequate magnesium levels in soil, but a plant grown in that soil may still be deficient because of that competition. So always good to do a couple gentle mg foliars right as flowers set. I recommend 1/2 tsp per gallon only not a full TBSP. Here, plants are so sticky, so greasy, they glue your fingers shut and then leave a terpy grease once you break apart. It's more than enough to ensure the synergy!

Bless your garden, brothas and sistrens..

DonT

reposted from my Rm3 post cause put some work into this one!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Oh man, it stays smooth down into the low 50's and for hundreds of days! Its incredible at what extra expansion you can get if implemented at the right time.
> 
> I know a lot of my boys are boiling to finish but I prefer ice, they like killing pests, but the chance of pests surviving until the end in my garden are super low, I just love the ice regime.
> 
> ...


RESPECT BRO


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> _How to Make Your Own _*Sulphur/*Potash/Calcium* Fertilizer *_Out of Chamomile _
> 
> 
> Chamomile contains sources of calcium, potash and sulphur
> ...


Great info! Ive always treated Cal/Mag and sulfur as secondary macro nutrients, alot of growers dont. You are spot on!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

Holy shit it actually uploaded pics.
Well as promised......white urkel OG


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Holy shit it actually uploaded pics.
> Well as promised......white urkel OG


Wow, pics!? look at that canopy!!! How many tops per plant, my man!?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Picking some leaves off the herb .. fill a one litre jar with these every month or so, its crazy !!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Wow, pics!? look at that canopy!!! How many tops per plant, my man!?


Not sure how many honestly. I can tell you theres a total of 18 clones. Broke up between 2 18gallon rubbermaids. 6 plants on the left tub and 8 on the right tub.
Soil is homemade as always but with extra drainage. I used quarts silica in addittion to sand, granite, perlite, hydroton, hydro corn, rice hulls and theres one other that looks like chiped stone but its very similar to perlite. The soil is 100% veganic and functions just like a hempy with hydration comming from the bottom rez, wicking upwards. I also have airlines in each to increase 02 directly at the root zone. 
But if i had to guestimate colas per plant, id say 6 - 8. Each cola is on average 10+", their quite heavy actually and are starting to fall over.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Steaks are high these days!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

Opps sorry, 14 plants not 18


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Not sure how many honestly. I can tell you theres a total of 18 clones. Broke up between 2 18gallon rubbermaids. 6 plants on the left tub and 8 on the right tub.
> Soil is homemade as always but with extra drainage. I used quarts silica in addittion to sand, granite, perlite, hydroton, hydro corn, rice hulls and theres one other that looks like chiped stone but its very similar to perlite. The soil is 100% veganic and functions just like a hempy with hydration comming from the bottom rez, wicking upwards. I also have airlines in each to increase 02 directly at the root zone.
> But if i had to guestimate colas per plant, id say 6 - 8. Each cola is on average 10+", their quite heavy actually and are starting to fall over.


Veganic wicking tubs/beds, I love you man!!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

God bud is a solid cross!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

Some hindu i just pulled down


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

Hermi from minor stress? Or full blown puss and balls?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Hermi from minor stress? Or full blown puss and balls?


Yeah, hermie and calyxs were about to start making seed.. no nuts allowed in that room cause other gems reside 

Edited above post cause realized I wasn't elaborating enough..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Some hindu i just pulled downView attachment 3896623


I love mass sea of hq organic (veganic, no less) buds, nice shot!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I love mass sea of hq organic (veganic, no less) buds, nice shot!


Little closer


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Yummy!!!!!!! How many days did you take her?
> Dude you have a phenomenal camera to be getting clarity like that!
> 
> Freebie or not, theres tons of people that would be more than happy with that bean. Every plant and every pheno has unlocked genetic potential, in the right hands that freebie turns into rare and out if stock, lol.



Its actually a macro lens I got from Marshall's brotha! shoot, while in line buying some workout sweats I spotted this $12 come up and haven't looked back since! Comes with a wide angle and fish eye to but the macro is the best. Just rocking it as an attachment on the iPad and various phones, its nuts. But I want photos like @Chronikool who would be doing them WAY more justice with their lens. 
But Im still printing the best I got, framing pics, spreading artwork around the world a bit. I have a buddy who is a super critic, has only given me one compliment in between the lines once ever, he said the photography we got is better than seed companies, and thats the week we got into biz actually, lol, so we were laughing. You know, if I see this lens next time I'm there Id be happy to scoop one for you and send it out. I know you're getting me some fire genes to test, and honestly, its least I could do for the man who gave me the ice regime no holds barred!


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 28, 2017)

@DonTesla

Don,,,,you need to change the yellow type in your sig....

Hard as fuck to read mon.

I'll be contacting you again, early next week....latta


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 28, 2017)

Thankz brother @DonTesla ....it really isnt that expensive a setup....just a matter of perspective of money right... 

Im really gutted my seedz from your crew didnt show up...fucken border dudes! Oh well...work with what i got..

But goddamn...i like the structure on this little plant. (Heres hoping for a female)


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2017)

Chronikool said:


> No need to apologize for generosity. I dont expect anything...! But thank you
> 
> Yup....i know you guyz have had a rough time of it lately. If you need a hand with anything. Let me know
> 
> ...


 Female plant, Awesome! I knew it!! And wow so $1100 and we could be pro too hey, thats totally worth it and somewhat amazing.


And again, our pleasure, you're a godsend!


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Female plant, Awesome! I knew it!! And wow so $1100 and we could be pro too hey, thats totally worth it and somewhat amazing.
> 
> 
> And again, our pleasure, you're a godsend!


Youd crush it! Point n click ...and a bit of patience and setup (just like a smooth running growroom) ....thatz what i do...


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

Quick shot of the PinkGravyx OG, Anisette pheno


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3897249
> 
> Miss this batch of fruitflower, but loving the new, temporary watermark, thanks to you know who!!!


High calyx to leaf 3:1, NICE!


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 2, 2017)

Took the girls down yesterday.


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 2, 2017)

@DonTesla
The seeds are 2 weeks out yet. Only about 50% are big & brown with tiger stripes. They are loose in the calyx and were from the first pollination. I did a second 1 week later just to ensure they all took and Id have around 100 -200 seeds. I didnt forget about ya tho, and I'll take good care of you when they're ready.
As far as what state am I in? , well.......lets just say, my state is one of your Canadian border neighbors and i like to troll for king salmon and lake trout on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Chronikool (Mar 2, 2017)

Whoa! Thatz a long way to go from Alaska...


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 2, 2017)

Chronikool said:


> Whoa! Thatz a long way to go from Alaska...


Whaaaaatttt? Damn, i feel retarded! I thought he was in canada.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2017)

Moon Cyclists, Herbalists! 

DT here back from my RIU vacation, hope everyone is doing well!! 

Got a shot of this Smoking Mirrors on day four of veg showing trichs already! They sprung up almost an inch in their first 8 hours, super vigor, I'm excited for this one..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2017)

Tight Dojo in veg 

Germed fastest, of 3 companies..looking like some fire as well 

note the long trichome to the bottom right hand side


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2017)

Tight Dojo, in Flower, showing the pink trichomes     @DonBrennon don't hate me now, bro!! it wasn't me, it was the plant, lol, !! @bigworm6969 nice work homes 

 

Enjoyable strain to grow, she is so greasy and terpy and unique and relaxing yet intoxicating to smell

Not looking like a monster but it wasn't a monster veg either. More important, the quality of these trichs is is blowing us away

D


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2017)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Took the girls down yesterday.
> View attachment 3897847 View attachment 3897848


Righteous shots, above amigo, well done! you killed it for quality and look, id love to try those vegan colas mon.

How go the seeds ! I emailed you but it was the wrong addy, hope you're well!

D


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2017)

CTF seedling, day 2


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2017)

Very strange but lovely pheno of the 
*OG Kush x The Pink Gravy 
*
G


----------



## fumble (Apr 1, 2017)

Good to see you back


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2017)

fumble said:


> Good to see you back


Thanks MzFumble! Is that one of your dogs in your avatar! We been eyeing the pups up ourselves lately..

Hey everyone!
Here's a 2nd shot showing progression on the pink formation.. normally we get the pink stalks, a more purple trichome base, and we have-not been able to get the bulbs or actual tips pink, until now!

This is off of our Tight Dojo from @bigworm6969 down low .. reacting really well to her feeding regime (organic, all natural, no bottled nutes)
Seems super terpy and a strong fuely Anise smell coming off her, less lavender more sharp, potent and piercing as time goes on.
Lookie in the background at all of the bulbs going bright pink 

@DonBrennon this ones for you homie I have a trick I'd be happy to share with you, I'm not sure what did it but I have a decent idea 


One love, herbalists! Hope your gardens are Arie!
DT


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks MzFumble! Is that one of your dogs in your avatar! We been eyeing the pups up ourselves lately..
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Here's a 2nd shot showing progression on the pink formation.. normally we get the pink stalks, a more purple trichome base, and we have-not been able to get the bulbs or actual tips pink, until now!
> ...


Damn that's dope as fuck! Nice! Bigworms got dat purp for sure


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn that's dope as fuck! Nice! Bigworms got dat purp for sure


Thanks @Mr.Head ! ! ! Yeah gonna have to invest in a real camera to capture this magic, just shopping now, bit of a learning curve with all this mumbo jumbo lol.

Walk good,
Don


----------



## fumble (Apr 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks MzFumble! Is that one of your dogs in your avatar! We been eyeing the pups up ourselves lately..
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Here's a 2nd shot showing progression on the pink formation.. normally we get the pink stalks, a more purple trichome base, and we have-not been able to get the bulbs or actual tips pink, until now!
> ...


Slurp  that looks mighty tasty.

...my pic is my best girl Princess Lexi. We lost her at thanksgiving. Best dog in the whole world. Forever.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 8, 2017)

fumble said:


> Slurp  that looks mighty tasty.
> 
> ...my pic is my best girl Princess Lexi. We lost her at thanksgiving. Best dog in the whole world. Forever.


Aww. Sorry to hear that! She in heaven with our doggie
Just lost an amazing one too, and her best friend has cancer suddenly now too, a double whammy. Hopefully she can put it off.

Makes me dive in harder to the plants, the herbs are the healing!

Big up to all our canine lovers worldwide,
we love you mans' best friend!

Don


----------



## fumble (Apr 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Aww. Sorry to hear that! She in heaven with our doggie
> Just lost an amazing one too, and her best friend has cancer suddenly now too, a double whammy. Hopefully she can put it off.
> 
> Makes me dive in harder to the plants, the herbs are the healing!
> ...


Sorry for your loss too. Good thoughts for your other


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 10, 2017)

Good to see you back on RIU Don T. I am watching with keen eyes. Got a few gems from jah going strong. Pink gravy looks awesome so far. 

Cheers - Trotter


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 11, 2017)

fumble said:


> Sorry for your loss too. Good thoughts for your other


Thanks so much Fumble . Theyre good doggies.. the on his missed but we got another pure bred puppy so hopefully they become friends and stay happy


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 11, 2017)

PigTrotter said:


> Good to see you back on RIU Don T. I am watching with keen eyes. Got a few gems from jah going strong. Pink gravy looks awesome so far.
> 
> Cheers - Trotter


Awesome, PT, can't wait to hear more. Happy that some Gravy is entering your life 

Its good to back as well, so thanks, eh buddy!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 11, 2017)

So things are about to get VERY interesting, herbalists

You all know that I love my trichomes and terps like a kid inna candy store, so the quest continues for more understanding.. After accidentally stumbling on this past success.. we think we're _really_ on to something on how to affect the trichome contents /antioxidants levels/ pigment of the trichome stalks and glands.

I used to think that if one was going to affect the gland cells (yellow) then they also must change the stalk cells, but now I _know_ that both can be done interdependently and therefore are affected by different factors..

Among those factors that affect these cells:

Soil mineral content

Spectrums

Certain types of VP changes, at certain times

as well as certain foliars at certain times

temps, again, a factor

and pH, as well,
(Sorry @DonPetro as much I used to hate talking about pH, its relative, and now a part of this whole process a bit now, certain colours are represented by certain pH's essentially)






Note the green area. I was able to change the colour of this area by setting the foundation with long term environmental factors and then using a daily trick to draw the pigment

The Yellow area, meanwhile, doesn't require the green as a prerequisite, it can actually start the party.

More soon folks,

Chief on.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 11, 2017)

Showing off the pink gland cells like little ruby necklaces, just look at the expression on this specimen. This is still with weeks to go. Wow


----------



## calliandra (Apr 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks MzFumble! Is that one of your dogs in your avatar! We been eyeing the pups up ourselves lately..
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Here's a 2nd shot showing progression on the pink formation.. normally we get the pink stalks, a more purple trichome base, and we have-not been able to get the bulbs or actual tips pink, until now!
> ...


Ohmaaan my heart skipped a beat on that one, sooo beautiful!! 
Great to see you back, sir!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ohmaaan my heart skipped a beat on that one, sooo beautiful!!
> Great to see you back, sir!


You as well, @calliandra !!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 13, 2017)

Crazy Tight Dojo update for @calliandra & the good herbalists here! 

Getting unreal looking..

sheer number of gland cells going pink and black and purple with extra anthocyanin and antioxidants is unreal. Talk about reacting well to our new organic regime tweaks, wow.

Other strains aren't doing it as much. Bigworm also germed as fast as our gravy which is rare for me to see. Very happy with the gear. No filter just a cell phone macro


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 13, 2017)

Interesting read here from these doctors from Hawaii who compiled results from their vermipost and thermophilic compost over several years.

Key ratios, maturity indicators, as well as tricks on how to bag seal & Cure your compost and increase some of its nutrient value nearly end over end for months until it peaks around the 3-4 month mark.

@eastcoastmo as promised 
@GardenGnome83 for your on going organics come up
@DonBrennon 
@greasemonkeymann you probably know this but had to share!

Happy gardening!

Don


----------



## calliandra (Apr 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Interesting read here from these doctors from Hawaii who compiled results from their vermipost and thermophilic compost over several years.
> 
> Key ratios, maturity indicators, as well as tricks on how to bag seal & Cure your compost and increase some of its nutrient value nearly end over end for months until it peaks around the 3-4 month mark.
> 
> ...


Ah so very cool, will delve into this over Easter, I was just scratching my head over my compost tea, which I would like to be more fungal, and am getting the feeling my brewing skills need some serious attention 
Cheers!


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah so very cool, will delve into this over Easter, I was just scratching my head over my compost tea, which I would like to be more fungal, and am getting the feeling my brewing skills need some serious attention
> Cheers!


have you been using/trying Elaine's fungal recipe from her site?


----------



## calliandra (Apr 14, 2017)

ShLUbY said:


> have you been using/trying Elaine's fungal recipe from her site?


Nope I've been using Tim Wilson's percentage-based guidelines, could just be my brewing setup.. I'll probably conunder about this more in a more appropriate spot


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah so very cool, will delve into this over Easter, I was just scratching my head over my compost tea, which I would like to be more fungal, and am getting the feeling my brewing skills need some serious attention
> Cheers!


1.
An 8 hour steep of insect frass will amass billions and billions and billions of fungal spores .. I will post some info so you can have some peace of mind, I'd send you some insect frass but I'm not sure its allowed to leave the country I'd have to look into it, couldn't get the one I really really wanted ! But regardless, the stats are just staggering, more soon!

2.
That said my friend, its true, myco fungi proactively applied is best in a bigger spot the better, and glacial rock dusts inherent so the network flourishes, along with a base of thermophillic natural wood-based compost, (to balance the bacterial and microbe dominant vermi post) will aid a really strong yield / finish. What really amazes me is the fact the different forms of nature all break down in ways that support life..

3.
you can also just add organic oatmeal flour (I like to add chia etc too) as fine food makes for fine mycelium!! a nice environment for a tub or pail or even a cleaned empty 2 litre carton of any old fridge product and you can inoculate a bit of soil, make it real "fuzzy" and brew THAT soil for 32-42 hours with 95-99% less sugar than you would a "Microbe Man tea " and use that if large pots or myco were an issue at the time, essentially free (pennies of oats/flour)

Best of luck! And happy Easter herbalists!!

DT


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 14, 2017)

Amazing what these "throw away leaves " are showing under the macro. Talk about Medicine!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 14, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> 1.
> An 8 hour steep of insect frass will amass billions and billions and billions of fungal spores .. I will post some info so you can have some peace of mind, I'd send you some insect frass but I'm not sure its allowed to leave the country I'd have to look into it, couldn't get the one I really really wanted ! But regardless, the stats are just staggering, more soon!
> 
> 2.
> ...


Ah music to my ears/eyes  thank you! 
Actually, I may be able to source insect frass here - I just found a pet shop, where I got my new air pump for the teas, and if they don't have it... the guy looked like someone who likes to hunt haha
Cheers and fine fertility festivities to you tooo!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah music to my ears/eyes  thank you!
> Actually, I may be able to source insect frass here - I just found a pet shop, where I got my new air pump for the teas, and if they don't have it... the guy looked like someone who likes to hunt haha
> Cheers and fine fertility festivities to you tooo!


Anytime, @calliandra !!! Thanks for the good vibes!!


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 to the Dons and Jah earth massive  thanks for the inspiration and organic creation.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 21, 2017)

PigTrotter said:


> Happy 420 to the Dons and Jah earth massive  thanks for the inspiration and organic creation.


DonTrotter my brother, thanks for bigging up the whole fam and ensuring all is arie!! 

It's cats like you that make this journey so worthwhile and enjoyable, big respect to your self and your support network as well my friend, 

Been a pleasure learning the organic way with y'all..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 21, 2017)

Feeding the worms lazy style lately.. But theyre still plowing right through due to sheer numbers..they keep eati their bedding right up too. Got over a hundred pounds of hi quality castings and the worms to match so Will likely keep an eye out for a blender or two at a garage sale this year so the operation can expand and double up! These guys are the best. They haven't complained yet once!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 21, 2017)

Usually our helmets get stuck on a cotyledon, not the other end!!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 21, 2017)

300 day cure, little Calyx bowl. Talk bout flavour!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 21, 2017)

Magenta Diesel 
Pink Gravy
Bubbas Meltdown
Sour Diesel
BlueBerry Ego Chocolope
And some deep purple k ..

Yumm!


----------



## fumble (Apr 21, 2017)

Tasty day starter right there


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 21, 2017)

fumble said:


> Tasty day starter right there


Multiple strains for the medicinal win!! Lol breakfast of champions..


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2017)

Bait shops in the US south sell crickets which produce an abundance of frass. Go visit! Make a deal.


----------



## fumble (Apr 21, 2017)

*raises hand* ummm...what is frass?


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Bait shops in the US south sell crickets which produce an abundance of frass. Go visit! Make a deal.


Killer idea @hillbill I should have thought of that!! Gonna have to go visit them for sure..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 22, 2017)

fumble said:


> *raises hand* ummm...what is frass?


No worries, homie-ette. . Allow me to summarize, its been a while since we drop frass stats @fumble

*Insect frass*:

has* 100 Billion fungi *spores per gram

*6 trillion* cfu/gm of *microorganisms* (including bacteria, protozoa and nematodes)

*stimulates *the plants auto-immune system so it *produces more:*

*terpenes, flavinoids, *alkaloids*, *amino acids, and chitinase enzyme,

not to mention root rot, mildew and nematode defence




Hope that helps @fumble et al!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 22, 2017)

*FDA and Dairy Industry Spar over Testing of Milk*

_The agency said that it planned to test milk from about 900 dairy farms that had repeatedly been caught sending cows to slaughter with illegal levels of drugs in their systems.

It said it would test for about two dozen antibiotics beyond the six that are typically tested for. The testing would also look for a painkiller and anti-inflammatory drug popular on dairy farms, called flunixin, which often shows up in the slaughterhouse testing.

For the rest, read here..._

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/26/business/26milk.html?_r=1&


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2017)

Does anyone have a bug zapper? Seems the bodies and accumulated debris could work on a mix.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Does anyone have a bug zapper? Seems the bodies and accumulated debris could work on a mix.


I sure wouldn't want Mosquitos in my mix.. But cool idea ..
The vegans won't like that method of collection though


----------



## fumble (Apr 22, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> No worries, homie-ette. . Allow me to summarize, its been a while since we drop frass stats @fumble
> 
> *Insect frass*:
> 
> ...


Right on...thank you. I thought it might ne poop but had no idea it was all that.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2017)

I was bumbleclot bored so no worries!! Always helps to sharpen the saw too, so good stuff. I actually applied a frass tea and the explosion of reproductive growth was insane so thanks for asking! 

Here's a quick macro off the phone that you gotta see, talk about a sea of gluey triches, they reek like heaven right now, lots of black and pink bulbs getting the once over.Tight Dojo tester nug expressing herself organically, and very loudly and proudly at that.. Te amount of amber, pink, and black resin is very satisfying. Now to mix some new soil and try again. Also got the reveg planned and some prime glues above ground looking happy. I love how BigWorm gear goes nuts in organic soil.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2017)

Tight Dojo "throwaway leaf"


----------



## fumble (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 26, 2017)

fumble said:


> Looks mighty tasty!


It was, is and really impresses me! Smoking buds cured for 2 days and somehow theyre tasty tasty tasty.

Can only imagine a 50 or 100 or 200 / 300 day cure. gonna be a treat for sure. Revegging already and its taking off after just 48 hours. Fat hollow stem so fat I used it to cup/house/hold smaller stems and branches while the assistant took and hung all buds up. Really glad we cloned a cutting and are revegging this one


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 27, 2017)

Designing a new batch of soil!!! 

Anyone have sources for premium aerations in Canada!? 

seems like rice hulls, lava rock, pumice, leaf mould, rotting wood chunks and all the good ones that are aluminum free (unlike perlite and vermiculite) are beyond rare

We need to compile a list of the good quality sources ..

I'm working on a list of water sources in Canada 

But aeration is just as big a bitch!! The amendments are pretty easy to get but this is the basis to great growing imo

Any help will be appreciated and you'll get some love from Jah no doubt!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2017)

Yo man, I found this place the other day in my searches. No aerations, but some other seemingly quality goodies. I placed an order for a few things, haven't arrive yet. I'll let you know when they do and if this place is on the level.

http://www.gardenerspantry.ca/

It's super hard to find the right stuff. I was unaware of the aluminum in Vermiculite. 

I found 99.8% cold pressed aloe juice at walmart for $9 for 4L. Going to give it a shot. the .2% is sodium benzonate though  not that stoked on that but we'll see how the plants like it.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Yo man, I found this place the other day in my searches. No aerations, but some other seemingly quality goodies. I placed an order for a few things, haven't arrive yet. I'll let you know when they do and if this place is on the level.
> 
> http://www.gardenerspantry.ca/
> 
> ...


I appreciate the intel my friend!! Right on.. Look forward to a good review hopefully

Very hard, but I want to help that.. All we need is ten people one in each province who understands what we need, what's best for organics, and the world would be much better for it.. Or one big warehouse and e store that shipped nationwide and had it all, like build a soil, that Canadians could access 100% without any border bullshit 

Re the verm its no issue if you have ph stabilizers like bio char and egg shells or lime but yea if they drops too low it can leech out. Thankfully cannabis is genius and actually gets more potent and traps metals in its outer most leaves as to protect the precious female flowers / repro organs so that's another thing to be thankful for/keep in mind.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 30, 2017)

Gonna need to bring in some of the Jah-certified homies for this one...

@DonBrennon
@fumble
@Rasta Roy
@greasemonkeymann
@Grandpa GreenJeans
@Mohican

What would you do if you had access to basically free material and lots of it..
My buddies work is not sure what to do with their massive piles of pine fir woodchip compost!!!
Literally massive piles of untreated sawdust are catching fire, too,
And fields of bark and slabs with bark on them, literally as far as you can see.
This normally gets used for coloured landscape woodchips but this company has no time for that.

I'm thinking of maybe making some ferment out of *sawdust* to make Bokashi
And turning the rest into animal bedding, use the Animal bedding to finance labour and tpt costs

The aged hog aka *bark* slabs, make a bit or lot of Biochar perhaps..help sweeten the ph of the compost a bit

We have access to about 5 acres of space (2+3) close to the site, and can maybe rent more from the company for cheap

Lots of buckets and trucks around. The end game would be pallets and pallets full of all natural fungal dom amended aerated inoculated compost hitting at least one place in each of the capital cities in Canada


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

We aren't talking any tiny piles here, folks.


I guess theyre a little more like mountains, lol.




My costs are so low that its literally saying sell me! don't waste us! 

I got a few tests to run, just compiling a list of sawdust and soil testers but this may be the start of something very big..
stay tuned for more! 

any input is much appreciated, as always, growthers! thanks!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dons-dirt.939586/


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Gonna need to bring in some of the Jah-certified homies for this one...
> 
> @DonBrennon
> @fumble
> ...


You should start a soil supply or compost company brother! That's what I did/am doing! We sell bulk soil blends, compost, and organic fertilizers (neem cake, crab shell meal, and Langbeinite) in mid-Michigan, pick up or delivered from our compost education lot. We have a compost pile, vermicomposting area, and small garden we use specifically for community education on sustainable living that we are doing for the first time this season. And as soon as we can secure a second work area or warehouse we are happy with, we will be bagging our product and selling them across the states and Canada.

It all started with me finding out I could rent vacant lots from my city for dirt cheap!

Sounds like you found your own kick start sir! Dream big!


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2017)

How could you NOT put it to use?!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Gonna need to bring in some of the Jah-certified homies for this one...
> 
> @DonBrennon
> @fumble
> ...


damn, the kid in me is juuuust imagining a pile of grass clippings half the size..
well, you asked what i'd do?
that's it.
contact the entire area code's landscapers and hook that up


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3934091
> 
> We aren't talking any tiny piles here, folks.
> 
> ...


You know I'm here to place that order bro. Just let me know when you're ready.

We need a good coast to coast organic supplier.


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

@Mr.Head I appreciate the support brother, respect. What province are you again? I may need a hand during holidays running the show?  Feel free to pm/email me too hey, for real, its good to have a homie who sees the vision and need for a build a soil up here 

Are there any other good companies out there, though people? for example, The frass I loved from Toronto, I cant find anymore, mealworm frass isn't the same,

Here is my current supplier list for you and any the Canadians who may be reading here

EDIT they will become suppliers of our organic solutions or become friendly competition lol

Reindeers Naturals,

Coco Peat Bricks
Kelp meal
Alfafa meal
Neem meal
Fish Bone Meal 10-6-4 water-soluble
Seaweed Extract
Diatomaceous Earth Rocks (not powder!)

 Shipping starts at $17 and averages $30 and maxes out around 80 when doing massive orders

Welcome Harvest Farms

Alfafa Meal 
Diatomaceous Earth Shard/Powder
Fishbone Meal 5-22-1
Greensand
Gypsum

Unfortunately they don't sell a compost that has it all, no biochar, no pumice or rice hulls, lava rock, glacial rock dust, but still
I suggest checking their sites and perhaps going in with a friend to get wholesale costs if one of you has a way to unload excess in your region, donate to gardens or sell on shelves, you can get the costs of your amendments and meals down from $30 per kg locally at your store to $2.30 and up per kg when putting in orders for $500 or more.. even finding a store or unlicensed dispensary to sell soil to the peoples who need to take care of themselves.. I'm sure if you go down to talk to some owners you will get opportunities.

$500 in stores gets you: roughly 20-30kg in amendments

$500 wholesale, you're talking more like 100kg . worth about $2 to $3k

its so easy but the problem is the store owners are jumping on all the inferior and intro ingredients and no one is filling the voids or educating them all to keep it clean and to have more pathogen free options


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> You should start a soil supply or compost company brother! That's what I did/am doing! We sell bulk soil blends, compost, and organic fertilizers (neem cake, crab shell meal, and Langbeinite) in mid-Michigan, pick up or delivered from our compost education lot. We have a compost pile, vermicomposting area, and small garden we use specifically for community education on sustainable living that we are doing for the first time this season. And as soon as we can secure a second work area or warehouse we are happy with, we will be bagging our product and selling them across the states and Canada.
> 
> It all started with me finding out I could rent vacant lots from my city for dirt cheap!
> 
> Sounds like you found your own kick start sir! Dream big!


You rent vacant lots from your city for dirt cheap?! I would love to talk about your model more .. I have access to a screener 6 hours away that has sold about 1million cubic yards of soil and there is access to about 3million more yards, there, its glacial rich soil, I think I'm gonna buy the land as its through my fam, we're pretty close, and lease bagging equipment, but I'm not sure if I have a spare building up there, I suppose a hoop house would provide rain cover as we build something bigger, if HQ'd there, all I know its quite potent soil there, I almost need to mix the soil with the compost which is in BC at my bro's work and let it leech some nitrogen.. our tests showed it was so rich in glacial deposits it was almost toxic in N, our sunflowers grew 12 feet the first year in a sem--decent spot with half sun! 

Or should I headquarter out west where the compost is and just make bio char and sawdust bokashi and massive amounts of woodchip compost. I suppose we can always bring a semi load to the prairies and mix with soil, and have piles in both provinces. I gotta see the cost of moving stuff that far, our two yards are 1770km apart lol but each has literally millions of dollars sitting in excess sitting there doing nothing.. EDIT : dumps of bark, 50 tonne piles on the one side, sawdust catching fire, and on the other side, 16 feet deep of soil across 55 acres and I can buy the last 23 acres for $25k and I have the money but its quite remote and far from cities! if DonPetro and my fam were on good terms, it would be a bit more unanimous of a cake walk. They are close to each other. I could rent a house out west quite easily but living and buying land up north, my girl would need some working!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> damn, the kid in me is juuuust imagining a pile of grass clippings half the size..
> well, you asked what i'd do?
> that's it.
> contact the entire area code's landscapers and hook that up


Grease, thats genius because they likely have to pay dumping fees, I used to own a small landscaping company and thats one of the headaches we faced, we would dump for free and in peoples yards in a heart beat if it saved us the 1.5 hour round trip and $80 in fees and $20 in gas.

EDIT
Im gonna get on that, and hammer that list


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Grease, thats genius because they likely have to pay dumping fees, I used to own a small landscaping company and thats one of the headaches we faced, we would dump for free and in peoples yards in a heart beat if it saved us the 1.5 hour round trip and $80 in fees and $20 in gas.
> 
> EDIT
> Im gonna get on that, and hammer that list


EXACTLY
landscapers would be alllll over that
I know they are eager to give me leaves and grass, I can get WAY more than i'd ever need.


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

fumble said:


> How could you NOT put it to use?!


I know right, having access to cheap soil on cheap land half a province north where the season is shorter and cooler and far from city life, I understand not buying land and living there, but THIS, access to 100 tonnes of free material, the most expensive stuff is $40 per tonne, literally can help stop fires spreading by making bokashi, and free biochar for years, and compost for centuries.. I did the math, if we mix my families soil who has no use for it, retired multimillionaire, and mix that with an equal portion of compost out west, which is only like a tiny % of it, and aerate it, added castings to 15% volume, we would have enough soil for 35 million Canadians to have 118 gallons each so there is a LOT of soil here.. if we made a 4 billion gallon batch, took care of all of Canada, I think we would still have well over 50% of the hog and wood chips left. Its kinda staggering and a blatant calling when we think of it that way, something has to be done for sure!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> EXACTLY
> landscapers would be alllll over that
> I know they are eager to give me leaves and grass, I can get WAY more than i'd ever need.


Truly a good idea man, for sure hey

the bosses wont let me bring grasses on to the site, I will need to haul some semi loads to the acreage in BC and get the grass delivered there, unless I'm renting land off of the company, just got word its an option, they do have a massive lumber yard with room to spare somehow. As soon as boss is back we will pick his brain, see whats the best feeling option is, he's just on holiday atm.

For you, do you like to mix all your composts together, with lots of greens, or do you like to keep some more wood based and fungal dom and lower in nitrogen for that finish in flower.. I know the plants like nitrogen all the way just less in the end but I was thinking of making a vegging compost and fruiting compost, having both inoculated and supported by bio char, but keeping the two separate from each other as well as separate from the bacterial vermicompost and anerobic composts as well (bokashi, BIM, Lactobacillus) 

But at the same time no one probably builds more well rounded compost than you so I'd love your opinion!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

@Rasta Roy ! Regarding langbeinite, bro, I've been eying it up as an organic S-Po-Mag / K-Mag option, is it 100% Rasta certified, metal free and all kosher and on the up and up for that clean mean style? the rock phosphates have turned me off a bit, and I'm trying to go quite glacial and volcanic if I can .. this langbeinite seems legit though. Love that you got a garden going now too and are incorporating education, thats music to my ears!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 1, 2017)

not sure of how much of purists you guys are,but any concerns with grass clippings that have been sprayed with insecticides or fed chem ferts? ive thought about using them but unsure i want to intoduce that to my compost pile?


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> not sure of how much of purists you guys are,but any concerns with grass clippings that have been sprayed with insecticides or fed chem ferts? ive thought about using them but unsure i want to intoduce that to my compost pile?


I am a purist you could say 
I am getting the sawdust tested, all composts too.

Very good point, @natureboygrower I knew I was forgetting some smart dudes but twas a long day. I just called all the top / main lawn care companies in my city and 3 out of the top 3 use a product called *Fiesta*, an iron based NON*organic* compound they say is "natural" and "safe" for pets and kids but is "sticky for one hour", another company said "give it 3 hours", I asked another if I could use it on bricks they said it will "likely stain light coloured and grey bricks orange",

has anyone ever heard of this? Or a product called G*reenGreenGrass*? apparently its all organic but haven't found a company using it yet here. Thanks for chiming in though @natureboygrower !!

That also reminds me of @NaturalFarmer who I always like to hear what he has to say


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You rent vacant lots from your city for dirt cheap?! I would love to talk about your model more .. I have access to a screener 6 hours away that has sold about 1million cubic yards of soil and there is access to about 3million more yards, there, its glacial rich soil, I think I'm gonna buy the land as its through my fam, we're pretty close, and lease bagging equipment, but I'm not sure if I have a spare building up there, I suppose a hoop house would provide rain cover as we build something bigger, if HQ'd there, all I know its quite potent soil there, I almost need to mix the soil with the compost which is in BC at my bro's work and let it leech some nitrogen.. our tests showed it was so rich in glacial deposits it was almost toxic in N, our sunflowers grew 12 feet the first year in a sem--decent spot with half sun!
> 
> Or should I headquarter out west where the compost is and just make bio char and sawdust bokashi and massive amounts of woodchip compost. I suppose we can always bring a semi load to the prairies and mix with soil, and have piles in both provinces. I gotta see the cost of moving stuff that far, our two yards are 1770km apart lol but each has literally millions of dollars sitting in excess sitting there doing nothing.. EDIT : dumps of bark, 50 tonne piles on the one side, sawdust catching fire, and on the other side, 16 feet deep of soil across 55 acres and I can buy the last 23 acres for $25k and I have the money but its quite remote and far from cities! if DonPetro and my fam were on good terms, it would be a bit more unanimous of a cake walk. They are close to each other. I could rent a house out west quite easily but living and buying land up north, my girl would need some working!


Yeah being a factory fallout town, there's a lot of empty lots that used to be places where houses stood. They rent the lots for dirt cheap (my main lot is 2 and a half acres and costs me less than a 1000 watt ballast for a whole year). The only stipulation is that they must be used for urban agriculture purposes. Most people just do community gardens. I got a touch more creative 

The most difficult thing is freight rates for bulk products. Like right now, it's more affordable for me to order bulk rice hulls through the local garden center, have them pay for shipping (Im assuming they have some deal set up because they're always getting stuff shipped?) and pay more per yard. Than it is for me to get a cheaper price per yard ordering directly from PBH but having to pay freight weights. Mostly because I have to get sooo much shipped to get that lower price per yard...but by the time you add the shipping costs...so my main advice...invest in some trucks lol. Like I'd love to buy all the composted bark you got, but the shipping rates for all that stuff would probably kill me!


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @Rasta Roy ! Regarding langbeinite, bro, I've been eying it up as an organic S-Po-Mag / K-Mag option, is it 100% Rasta certified, metal free and all kosher and on the up and up for that clean mean style? the rock phosphates have turned me off a bit, and I'm trying to go quite glacial and volcanic if I can .. this langbeinite seems legit though. Love that you got a garden going now too and are incorporating education, thats music to my ears!


It can contain small amounts of iron oxide (iron and oxygen) but not the toxic metals that can come from rock phosphates. Rock Phosphate can contain toxic metals because they are built up deposits of dying organic matter upon layers and layers of other shit too (this is a poor ecology lesson lol), frequent mining of the Phosphate rich rocks has left us with the underdeveloped deposits that contain more of the other bullshit than Phosphorus. Langbeinite is collected from deposits of salt that were left behind years ago; as opposed to being mined from the ocean like some rock Phosphate. So it doesn't have new layers adding to it's existing deposits and creating toxic build up. It gets my approval for sure!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> It can contain small amounts of iron oxide (iron and oxygen) but not the toxic metals that can come from rock phosphates. Rock Phosphate can contain toxic metals because they are built up deposits of dying organic matter upon layers and layers of other shit too (this is a poor ecology lesson lol), frequent mining of the Phosphate rich rocks has left us with the underdeveloped deposits that contain more of the other bullshit than Phosphorus. Langbeinite is collected from deposits of salt that were left behind years ago; as opposed to being mined from the ocean like some rock Phosphate. So it doesn't have new layers adding to it's existing deposits and creating toxic build up. It gets my approval for sure!


Very cool explanation. So are there vastly different sources for Langbeinite or its all equal you would say? None of it is too salty for lack of a better word? Thanks man!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

@giglewigle you might like the above posts, amigo!


----------



## iHearAll (May 1, 2017)

those pics last page just eliminated a headache. not kidding.


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

U guys ready to see what kind of compost piles that get created when you're plaining 90 000 feet of lumber per hour?

Looks like I have my work cut out for me, and then some, lol. This is not a small operation.

 

 
Collecting several samples tomorrow for testing, thanks to my buddy and we will go from there


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> Yeah being a factory fallout town, there's a lot of empty lots that used to be places where houses stood. They rent the lots for dirt cheap (my main lot is 2 and a half acres and costs me less than a 1000 watt ballast for a whole year). The only stipulation is that they must be used for urban agriculture purposes. Most people just do community gardens. I got a touch more creative
> 
> The most difficult thing is freight rates for bulk products. Like right now, it's more affordable for me to order bulk rice hulls through the local garden center, have them pay for shipping (Im assuming they have some deal set up because they're always getting stuff shipped?) and pay more per yard. Than it is for me to get a cheaper price per yard ordering directly from PBH but having to pay freight weights. Mostly because I have to get sooo much shipped to get that lower price per yard...but by the time you add the shipping costs...so my main advice...invest in some trucks lol. Like I'd love to buy all the composted bark you got, but the shipping rates for all that stuff would probably kill me!


Yeah hey! Wow. I need to take a cross Canada trip with a few semis prepped with bagged up sealed pallets, and load up all the shops at the same time I guess. Im looking into freight rates up here and we can compare but I bet you're right, my grandpa had a train yard on his land and he still bought a few semi's and built a house for his truck drivers so they were right there, cant beat the rate when you're setting it yourself aka true cost! If I drive myself that would be the cheapest I guess. lol. Hey good thing I helped my brother get his class 1 maybe that will finally benefit me a bit, lol. 

Whats the shipping from Build a soil by the way?
.. I see they have 1000 lb. totes for about $150 and I was gonna order one but they don't ship that to Canada !! And what is PBH bro if you don't mind. Forgive me but I'm still new to America mon, thanks in advance for all the replies too!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> those pics last page just eliminated a headache. not kidding.


Thanks brother glad to hear it healed from a far, thats awesome! Quite the crazy expression hey . Lucky for me the flavour and high are on par too, so its revegging successfully as we speak, very happy about that, the Pink Pheno of the Tight Dojo is living on to see another round! Will have to get it living in the fridge eventually, somehow if I can, would love this specimen to be avail via Tissue Culture so I could just keep it stashed until I wanted to run it for a taste!


----------



## iHearAll (May 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks brother glad to hear it healed from a far, thats awesome! Quite the crazy expression hey . Lucky for me the flavour and high are on par too, so its revegging successfully as we speak, very happy about that, the Pink Pheno of the Tight Dojo is living on to see another round! Will have to get it living in the fridge eventually, somehow if I can, would love this specimen to be avail via Tissue Culture so I could just keep it stashed until I wanted to run it for a taste!


i have a pretty nice glove box, if i managed to get a sample i could keep her going. i have never done tissue culture but it seems fairly straight forward and am actually setting up a 7+ strain tissue propagation as well as my favorite garden plants and myco clones. gotta save some organism's lives.


----------



## DonTesla (May 1, 2017)

I've barely found any info on it yet and even tried to start a thread on it but I should have known that wouldn't be able to phase you! I'd love to hear about your thoughts on the subject and to see what you're working on, you're always doing something impressive and doing it so quietly lol. awesome to hear. and agree. cant be too hard, hundreds of nurseries around the world use it as their preferred and safest, cleanest, most sterile and successful method.. so I think that says a lot right there. Way to stay true to yourself @iHearAll lets get some of this info out there brother!


----------



## iHearAll (May 2, 2017)

From what i have seen practiced, it is essentially agar Tek with the supplement of a cloning hormone, miniscule dose of fertilizer, sugars, etc.

The catch is remaining sterile,, where you boil your agar solution and briefly pressure cook it into vial size petri dishes. As the agar dishes cool they form a gelatinous mold in the bottom.

The process of cleaning the plant tissue is fascinatingly toxic seeming but the plant pulls through in the end. It goes through A) a heavy rinse and soak with clean/purest available dish soap B) a 70% alcohol wash C) a 15 minute bleach solution soak and lastly D) rinsed again thoroughly in sterile water.

then in a glove box, place a small piece of plant matter with at least one node into the agar mold so that only the stem piece is in and any foliage is above. A typical cutting size is about 1" total. So you can imagine you can have dozens of strains in a small spot under a small light.

here is a DIY'ers shared recipe and recipe revision/notes.
*DIY Plant Tissue Culture Media*
The Gardenisto | August 7, 2014
There are various types of tissues from which a plant can be cultured. Sometimes plant propagation requires multiple stages of tissue culturing, with different media, hormones, or different media consistencies.

Similar to sitting a plant cutting partially submerged in water on a kitchen window sill, sterile liquid media can be used, but most explants should not stay submerged in media or they will be deprived of proper gas exchange and fail to thrive.

Besides keeping all your instruments clean, and properly sterilizing media, the other difficulty is getting your recipe right. Making media can be a bit like the story of ‘Goldilocks and The Three Bears’. We needed to make media, test media, and adjust media to get the correct consistency, ph, and hormone balances.

Experimenting with small batches and making adjustments is the best way to settle in on a good media recipe. Not too firm or you’ll bind up the transportation of nutrients and deprive explants, and not too soft to the point the explant would sink and become deprived of oxygen.

Our base recipe makes approximately 200ml of media. We are able to fill 10 1.5 oz vials about 1/3 full, or sufficiently fill 3 1/2 pint jars. More media can easily be created by multiplying all the values.


1.8 – 2.0g Lab Grade Agar
5.4g Sugar
1.5ml Liquid Fertilizer with Macro and Micro Nutrients (Look for a PH adjusted Fertilizer for Hydroponics)
18ml All Natural Coconut Water
180ml Purified Water H20
Media Preparation: Prepare the autoclavable vials, jars, or other suitable containers that will receive the media, and equipment to be used prior to preparing the media.


Measure out the liquid components of purified water, coconut water, liquid nutrients, and any dissolved hormones.
Heat and thoroughly dissolve sugar into liquids.
Let cool and adjust ph. If you used PH adjusted fertilizers, this step will hopefully be unnecessary. Otherwise the use of ph adjusting chemicals may be necessary
Heat the ph adjusted liquid.
Thoroughly dissolve agar into liquids.
After all solids have been evenly dissolved, either pipette or carefully pour media into your tissue culture vessels.

Sterilizing Media: This step involves any of three methods, and depends on the tools available. They are Autoclaving, Microwaving, or Pressure Cooking. If you started by reading our Intro to DIY Plant Tissue Culture, and are working off of our equipment list, then you will likely pressure cook your media. As such, we’ve included basic procedures for preparing media with a pressure cooker.

Sterilizing Media: Pressure Cooking
The pressure cooker is sometimes abused to make destructive bombs. Why? Because some people are sick and deranged. Really though, because containing increasing pressure in any sort of vessel can be dangerous. To avoid, accidents, injury or death, PLEASE READ all of the instructions included with your pressure cooker, then read them again and again until you understand them.


Fill the bottom of the pressure cooker with your pressure cookers recommended amount of media for a 3 to 25 minute cook time at 15psi.
Place your autoclavable containers with media inside the pressure cooker. Do not seal or cover the containers with anything other than loose foil. A completely closed, or sealed container that cannot breathe will explode.
Rapidly heat the pressure cooker to get it up to pressure. Depending on model, the pressure cooker should have some sort of lock that engages as the pressure rises to prevent opening.
As soon as the steam pressure regulator starts bobbling, drastically reduce heat until the regulator bobbles gently.
Start the stop watch or timer.
The regulator should gently rock for the duration of the sterilization time, which can range from just a few minutes to 25 minutes. Time will depend on the volume of media. We manage to get 0% contamination from the volume of media that our base recipe will make, in only 5 minutes of pressure cook time.
After cooking, remove from heat, and wait for the lock to disengage.
Carefully, remove the pressure cooker lid when it is ready to be released.
Without burning yourself, quickly close or tighten media jar lids that have synthetic filter disks. We do this very cautiously as the pressure cooker is still cooling, and the steam is still rising to keep any unwanted pathogens from entering the positive pressure environment of the cooling pressure cooker. Running the hood fan on the stove during this process also helps prevent the settling of any unwanted pathogens.
Improved Recipe:
After some trial and error with the basic recipe, we observed some explant and media browning, and made some adjustments. We added citric acid to the media to prevent and treat phenol exudates from oxidizing.


1.8g – 2.0g Lab Grade Agar
4.0g Sucrose
1.0ml Soluble Liquid Fertilizer with Macro and Micro Nutrients ~PH 5.0-5.8
18ml All Natural Coconut Water (LESS THAN 10% concentration, greater concentrations caused callus death ~PH 5.2)
180ml Purified Water H20 PH 7
1.0 mg/l IBA(Indole-3-butyric acid) You may need to dissolve this with a solvent prior to usage
50 mg/l Citric Acid Or Less.
High moisture levels in our culture vessels seemed to affect our explants in early trials. In later trials we added autoclavable synthetic filter disks to our jars, and adhered them with high temperature RTV gasket maker/sealer. In other cases we taped over a small holes in the lid of our vials with an adhesive micropore filter.


so bare with me on this video as it is partly a sales pitch on this guys kits but they also explain the process of sterilization, propagation and the utensils a DIYer would find useful. other videos are as long as A FUCKING HOUR which is too long for me to sit and watch. enjoy


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah hey! Wow. I need to take a cross Canada trip with a few semis prepped with bagged up sealed pallets, and load up all the shops at the same time I guess. Im looking into freight rates up here and we can compare but I bet you're right, my grandpa had a train yard on his land and he still bought a few semi's and built a house for his truck drivers so they were right there, cant beat the rate when you're setting it yourself aka true cost! If I drive myself that would be the cheapest I guess. lol. Hey good thing I helped my brother get his class 1 maybe that will finally benefit me a bit, lol.
> 
> Whats the shipping from Build a soil by the way?
> .. I see they have 1000 lb. totes for about $150 and I was gonna order one but they don't ship that to Canada !! And what is PBH bro if you don't mind. Forgive me but I'm still new to America mon, thanks in advance for all the replies too!!


PBH is the brand riceland foods sell their rice hulls under! I'm not sure what the shipping rate for buildasoil is but I would definitely contact them and see if they'll give you a deal better than what's offered on their site.

But yeah man if you had your own trucks that would be the real ticket man!


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

You just made my night twice as awesome, @iHearAll !! You have no idea... big thank you! If there is anything I could do for you as a favour let me know mang, this rocks!


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Very cool explanation. So are there vastly different sources for Langbeinite or its all equal you would say? None of it is too salty for lack of a better word? Thanks man!!


From what I've read there are different levels of quality, but most mines are either in New Mexico or New Hampshire I can't remember. The sources used for fertilizer and animal feed are certifiable for organic production. And it's supposed to have a very low salt content. I apply the mineral pretty easily, and only every couple recycles just to be sure that salt build-up isn't excessive.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> PBH is the brand riceland foods sell their rice hulls under! I'm not sure what the shipping rate for buildasoil is but I would definitely contact them and see if they'll give you a deal better than what's offered on their site.
> 
> But yeah man if you had your own trucks that would be the real ticket man!


Great idea but I was thinking for you! Although I guess PBH is the place to go for bulk rice hulls hey? they probably sell larger than 1000 lbs at a time hey, lol. I see they even do private label, imagine them Rasta hulls, that'd be the best brand of them for sure!
There's actually a mill nearby the plant that shut down in the whole region and there are lines of trucks on some roads for sale, just sitting there. Damn, my buddy actually lives on the same block of the owners of the company so im gonna get in touch with the owners as soon as the tests are back, which first one gets collected and sent tomorrow. We surveyed today and yesterday, looks to be land every covered in abandoned piles, the lumbar region here is about the size of Vancouver Island, its massive. And its not focussing on dotting every I and crossing every T, they just want to hit they're quotas per hour and keep flying at 100 miles per hour, no room or time for error or cleaning up and being non-wasteful lol


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Great idea but I was thinking for you! Although I guess PBH is the place to go for bulk rice hulls hey? they probably sell larger than 1000 lbs at a time hey, lol. I see they even do private label, imagine them Rasta hulls, that'd be the best brand of them for sure!
> There's actually a mill nearby the plant that shut down in the whole region and there are lines of trucks on some roads for sale, just sitting there. Damn, my buddy actually lives on the same block of the owners of the company so im gonna get in touch with the owners as soon as the tests are back, which first one gets collected and sent tomorrow. We surveyed today and yesterday, looks to be land every covered in abandoned piles, the lumbar region here is about the size of Vancouver Island, its massive. And its not focussing on dotting every I and crossing every T, they just want to hit they're quotas per hour and keep flying at 100 miles per hour, no room or time for error or cleaning up and being non-wasteful lol


Haha yeah, I gotta work on a bit about how I want to give your garden crabs for my crab shell meal. But yea that's where I get my rice hulls from. Quality is solid! It's insane the amount of waste that gets generated by a quite a few different types of businesses. There's a lot of opportunity for those of us willing to take the time to spin shit into gold!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 2, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> Haha yeah, I gotta work on a bit about how I want to give your garden crabs for my crab shell meal. But yea that's where I get my rice hulls from. Quality is solid! It's insane the amount of waste that gets generated by a quite a few different types of businesses. There's a lot of opportunity for those of us willing to take the time to spin shit into gold!


for half of the year i have access to huge amounts of lobster and mussel shells.i dont know where to start though. critter and odor control is a concern


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> for half of the year i have access to huge amounts of lobster and mussel shells.i dont know where to start though. critter and odor control is a concern


You lucky mother fucker!

That is the challenge of this kind of business, you need equipment and staff to properly process in a timely fashion. Package, and maintain the quality of these products while they're in storage (in the case of composts and soils). On top of needing a place to store them. Then there is the opportunity cost. If it costs me $.01 cents a pound to process, but costs me x amount too much a month to store, and I can only get x amount a pound for selling it, and having to pay for shipping or whatever. It's not worth it. But I think with some thinking and a little investment to get your initial equipment, it would be worth it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Truly a good idea man, for sure hey
> 
> the bosses wont let me bring grasses on to the site, I will need to haul some semi loads to the acreage in BC and get the grass delivered there, unless I'm renting land off of the company, just got word its an option, they do have a massive lumber yard with room to spare somehow. As soon as boss is back we will pick his brain, see whats the best feeling option is, he's just on holiday atm.
> 
> ...


ahh, well I suppose it al depends on your goals, I don't really do anything at all specific to the stages of the plant itself, the exception being coco and aloe teas that I only do during flowering.
But my goal with the compost is to sorta have virtually everything the plant needs and in varying availability rates, that way the soil is never deficient
that's why I reaaaally like the SLOW release nutrients.
You mentioned langbeinite, I've used it extensively, and it really is a great nutrient, the ONLY concern I have is it's lopsided potassium content, it's much quicker than a normal mineral input into the soil to be ready, and that can of course upset the cation balance.
But considering the amount of magnesium and potasium and relatively no calcium it's more recommended for mixes with more calcium inputs. Organic growers sometimes can go crazy with the cal inputs, crab meal, fish bone meal, egg shells, d-lime, Epsom, etc.
it's crucial you don't use langebienite with d-lime, or Epsom... too soluble, too much cal, too much mag.

I really stress the cation balance/ratio, which seems, in my opinion anyways, to be a fairly important aspect.
I like to match the potassium inputs with cal and mag (not evenly, at the correct ratio of course), an example is comfrey, kelp, alfalfa, neem meal even.
a good rule is the more plant-based nutrients for the cations as possible, or at least this is what I've noticed.
Just don't confuse that with vegan-grows, cuz i'm not really into that.
I like me some crab meal, insect meal, doghair, manures etc..
also if you are making a vegetative based compost it's gonna be LOADED with potassium, I think we sometimes forget how much of that is in a compost pile, but virtually ALL plant based compost inputs are high (relatively) in potassium.
grass, leaves, etc.
but I don't think theres an advantage to creating a fruiting and veging mix, primary reason I say that is, if you are giving the plants some room and are giving them a compost based soil, they simply don't have any deficiencies, that's sorta the allure of it all.
As far as the microbial content, the slower and "colder" the pile is, the more fungal growth, also a "leaner" carbon to nitrogen ratio does also, which in turn makes the composting much slower.
but with that much sawdust being it's gonna be fungal...
course you could richen up the greens and force it to go faster for a more even pile.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> From what I've read there are different levels of quality, but most mines are either in New Mexico or New Hampshire I can't remember. The sources used for fertilizer and animal feed are certifiable for organic production. And it's supposed to have a very low salt content. I apply the mineral pretty easily, and only every couple recycles just to be sure that salt build-up isn't excessive.


Thanks for breaking it down that helps paint a clearer pic for sure! How much do you like to add per cubit foot or per yard, if you may be so kind, Rasta!



greasemonkeymann said:


> ahh, well I suppose it al depends on your goals, I don't really do anything at all specific to the stages of the plant itself, the exception being coco and aloe teas that I only do during flowering.


I love how coco and aloe are big parts of your finish, how do you like to approach those two if you don't mind the side note, I personally love me some foliars in the first couple weeks of flower and veg if a long veg but very cool that you use some of the most sustainable, abundant, and cheapest, most natural things to help a natural herb finish.

And I'll get to your other points as well but first, just a big big thanks for dropping that man,
Appreciate it a lot, as I'm sure some readers will too, you communicate with ease my friend 



greasemonkeymann said:


> ... my goal with the compost is to sorta have virtually everything the plant needs and in varying availability rates, that way the soil is never deficient
> that's why I reaaaally like the SLOW release nutrients.....
> also if you are making a vegetative based compost it's gonna be LOADED with potassium, I think we sometimes forget how much of that is in a compost pile, but virtually ALL plant based compost inputs are high (relatively) in potassium.
> grass, leaves, etc.
> but I don't think theres an advantage to creating a fruiting and veging mix, primary reason I say that is, if you are giving the plants some room and are giving them a compost based soil, they simply don't have any deficiencies, that's sorta the allure of it all.


This makes a lot of perfect sense to me, I didn't come across properly, I work until exhausted most days, sorry, def should have clarified, my fam's soil (~3Mil cubic yards, is high N and perhaps great for vegging, as is? Yet for flowering I think its too rich in N, and could use a cut back and a balancing out to make it sing. 

The compost, well that's like 100's of thousands of tonnes of a much more fungal Dom 100% wood based product, so yeah, that wouldn't make the best vegging mix eh

What I would love to do is make fully rounded glacial soil with all the composts full of life (anaerobic, bacterial and fungal, aka the bokashi, Lacto, etc and the worm and thermophilic) and have it all built for marijuana, have it be 5 to 10% biochar, but to raise money, enough to mix and amend (let alone transport) piles the size of big acreages that are 1800 km apart, I may need to raise sell sawdust as animal bedding, turn some into a bunch of bokashi, then yeah slab into bio char just by itself, and amended alpine fir flowering compost, as well as coloured mulch by itself.

One of those 5 companies or a combo there of yields 6+ figures and then a small fleet of trucks and soil machines (at least on lease) are ours. Self financed without an investor. Although we may entertain the idea there too.

Although I could be pragmatic, keep the pressure down, buy one truck and start shipping back home or just to my buddies in BC. Or just hire out til we have our 5 acre covered in piles. Each load carries 10 tonnes I'm just trying to get a price on the trip out but some crazy shit happening at work today lol.



greasemonkeymann said:


> You mentioned langbeinite, I've used it extensively, and it really is a great nutrient, the ONLY concern I have is it's lopsided potassium content, it's much quicker than a normal mineral input into the soil to be ready, and that can of course upset the cation balance.
> Which seems, in my opinion anyways, to be a fairly important aspect to not forget.
> I like to match the potassium inputs with cal and mag, an example is comfrey, kelp, alfalfa, neem meal even.
> a good rule is the more plant-based nutrients for the cations as possible, or at least this is what I've noticed.
> ...


I love me some crab meal and insect meal too lol. I can't wait for my comfrey too. The borage started first so got lots of those leaves as top dress now. So you find using a combo of a bit more comfrey, kelp, alfalfa and neem is a more sustainable, careful, plant based sub for langbeiniete or for Potassium and a better ratio of cal and mag (that, and lower iron)? Or just any one, you personally prefer over? Happy to send you guys some beans for all your advising!



greasemonkeymann said:


> As far as the microbial content, the slower and "colder" the pile is, the more fungal growth, also a "leaner" carbon to nitrogen ratio does also, which in turn makes the composting much slower.
> but with that much sawdust being it's gonna be fungal...
> course you could richen up the greens and force it to go faster for a more even pile.


Interesting interesting stuff Grease.. I was reading and watching this big organic youtube guys garden tour vids of other veggie gardens on how pure wood chip (2 to 3 years thermophilic process) compost and how just plain unamended fungal Dom compost improved the yields of their crops the next year, they grew serpent melons that were so big the had to be supported in multiple places, they were almost little anacondas, and all they did was all wood chip compost that year and saw a spike in flavour and yield. So this is very intruiging stuff to me. Luckily this place is so big they have piles that have been sitting for years and are already composted! Even big bark slabs, turned right into dirt, I gotta pull some pics up.. for texture !


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> This makes a lot of perfect sense to me, I didn't come across properly, I work until exhausted most days, sorry, def should have clarified, my fam's soil (~3Mil cubic yards, is high N and perhaps great for vegging, as is? Yet for flowering I think its too rich in N, and could use a cut back and a balancing out to make it sing.
> 
> The compost, well that's like 100's of thousands of tonnes of a much more fungal Dom 100% wood based product, so yeah, that wouldn't make the best vegging mix eh
> 
> ...


ahh yes, I have been very impressed with what comfrey brings to my grows, I have found it's the only thing I really add to my soils, and I really believe it may be the perfect nutrient.
literally has everything, and at a carbon to nitrogen ratio that it practically melts on it's own, especially if you shred it and mix it with fresh castings as a topdress, absolutely the greatest stuff.
it works amazing
the more I am experimenting, the more I am realizing the subtle secrets to successful grows.
fresh humus, lots of aeration, cation balance (ratio), and slow release nutrients that were composted along with the pile.
granted fresh humus is SO much more than just that, the amazing CEC, the microbial diversity, humic acids, etc
but for me?
fresh compost and comfrey are must haves.
with my respects for neem meal, kelp meal and crab meal, but those you can get away without, especially if you are using comfrey and compost.
But comfrey and kelp do almost the same stuff... some of the growth hormones the comfrey is lacking though, cytokinins in particular are found in the cocowater and kelp
I have theories that dandelion root may be a good input for the soil for cytokinins too... also I imagine the micros from that would be great as well.
I've been pondering the idea of pulling a good 20 or so dandelion up from the ground, roots intact, and then shred those bad boys up for a green input on my pile.
problem is that I have enough finished compost to go till at least 2020 or so
and I feel compelled to make a new pile each year too... I have too many different things I want to experiment with in composting..
a "free" compost, with no money invested (grass, nettles, dandelion, comfrey, and leaves ONLY)
a plant based "vegan" compost, with karanja meal, alfalfa, and kelp
a mix based on manure
a mix based on peat as the carbon (interested to see how peat could further degrade)
a mix with NOTHING added past grass and leaves
an aforementioned fungal driven pile...
anyways, you see my dilemma?
oh well, this kid likes to play in the dirt a bit much...
I gotta move east and hang with @Rasta Roy and go play in his bigass compost piles or something


----------



## natureboygrower (May 2, 2017)

i'm getting ready to mix soil for six new planters.im going off of coots mix.using goat compost and happy frog for the base.found a friend who has a bunch of comfrey im going to transplant(yes,its the invasive kind,lol) how much greensand per cf @greasemonkeymann ? any other tips on additional amendments that arent on coots mix?


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahh yes, I have been very impressed with what comfrey brings to my grows, I have found it's the only thing I really add to my soils, and I really believe it may be the perfect nutrient.
> literally has everything, and at a carbon to nitrogen ratio that it practically melts on it's own, especially if you shred it and mix it with fresh castings as a topdress, absolutely the greatest stuff.
> it works amazing
> the more I am experimenting, the more I am realizing the subtle secrets to successful grows.
> ...


Man, that was the best post ever, I love when you go all out, bro!

Definitely got me super inspired to go nuts with Comfrey! And to come and visit both you and Rasta sometime this year if that would be cool with you guys! @Rasta Roy

Cause yeah, I'm really liking how you're simplifying it and trying these blends out, I was gonna make soil the same way, just for myself to grow in different kinds, and to do that, I was gonna make different composts cause thats how I love to amend, once I tried it I had the best round ever, so expressive and so easy, all the way to the end. I had a buddy taint a bit of my soil with sand and water I didn't approve of and now I'm looking to make all fresh soil for I'm always looking for an excuse to! I love making a fresh batch every year, you and DP are like so funny, man.. wish we were all in the same spots! wish a bunch of us RIU'ers were all able to garden together a bit, that'd be so sick.. thank Jah for Riu though, talking itself is a blessin mon!


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> i'm getting ready to mix soil for six new planters.im going off of coots mix.using goat compost and happy frog for the base.found a friend who has a bunch of comfrey im going to transplant(yes,its the invasive kind,lol) how much greensand per cf @greasemonkeymann ? any other tips on additional amendments that arent on coots mix?


Basically a cup of each per cubic foot but correct me if I'm wrong please Grease

Also this is for what ends up in each 7gal basically, after mixing, not souly compost per se


Shell Crab Meal 1/2 cup ideal, 1 cup max

Neem Meal 1 cup

Alfafa Meal 1 cup

Kelp Meal 1 cup, push up to 2% total volume for amazing terps/smells

Greensand 1 C, lasts for years

What I would be curious to know, is how much comfrey (chitin source aside) would it take to replace the above!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> i'm getting ready to mix soil for six new planters.im going off of coots mix.using goat compost and happy frog for the base.found a friend who has a bunch of comfrey im going to transplant(yes,its the invasive kind,lol) how much greensand per cf @greasemonkeymann ? any other tips on additional amendments that arent on coots mix?


ah, well greensand is great to use, it's reaaaally slow, and probably useless the first season, the potassium availability is akin to like granite dust, verrry slow..
it does work well for aeration, and believe it or not it does absorb water too, so as a soil input it's good for that reason.
slow release is good for many reasons but perhaps the most important is that it's extremely forgiveable, so if you add too much, it's not like BAM and it's toxic...
one of the reasons I don't like soluble nutrients..
anyways, so greensand is great to use, but remember that goat manure and comfrey are already high in potassium, and the amount of manure typically added to a soil is more than the amount of nutrients added, meaning even though the NPK numbers of manure is modest, it's used in larger overall % of the soil makeup, make sense?
sorta why I tell growers to not concentrate on the nutrient values sometimes, sure it's good to be cognizant of them, but not to overthink it all.
I don't remember exactly what is in the coots mix, but I remember it being pretty comprehensive, let me look a lil..
is it this one?
I copied it
------------------------------------------
BAS has his mineral mix listed as this: 
1 Part Brix Blend Basalt - Trace Minerals and High Paramagnetic Energy
1 Part Gypsum - Locally Mined in Colorado - Calcium and Sulfur
1 Part Oyster Flour - Mined from San Francisco Bay - High in Calcium
1 Part Glacial Rock Dust - Gaia Green Glacial Rock Dust - Trace Minerals
(1 Large Mineral Kit will mix with 1/2 Yard of soil) 1/2 Yard is = 13.5 Cubic Feet
Use at 4 Cups Per Cubic Foot

But I saw coots in 2011 post 5 parts glacial, 1 part basalt, bentonite and oyster in the ROLS thread.

Then I found xmobtx on another forum in 2014:
Quote:
RECIPE Now, for a tablespoon per gallon, 1/2 cup per cubic foot is "close enough" ~so you can adjust to make smaller batches!

mix your neem, crab & kelp meals {if you want alfalfa meal it goes in here too} ~apply this mixture @ 1 cup per cubic foot

mix your glacier dust, basalt dust & if you want it clay/azomite ~apply this mixture @ 2 cups per cubic foot

gypsum & oyster flour mixed @ 2 oyster to 1 gypsum is applied @ 2 cups per cubic foot

if you want it, put your biochar in @ 1/2 cup per cubic foot
--------------------

I like the inputs, except the gypsum, with those others the calcium in the gypsum is a bit much, you'll have it elsewhere. (don't get me wrong, gypsum is GREAT, but often not needed)
but like nearly every other input in there is good with calcium
I do like the sulfur though, but you have that in the neem meal too, and smaller amounts in the goat manure too
I also like the smaller amounts he recommends too

one thing I can say though, be *CAREFUL* amending a manure based soil mix, too often the manure alone is plenty to go with.
I messed up two different mixes doing that
a rabbit manure mix and an alpaca based one
both of those are good to use almost bare.
(alpaca OWNS in the manure world btw)
I can be more specific if you give me more information, the amount of manure added
any d-lime or just the oyster flour to control the ph?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Basically a cup of each per cubic foot but correct me if I'm wrong please Grease
> 
> Also this is for what ends up in each 7gal basically, after mixing, not souly compost per se
> 
> ...


hmm, well, the thing is that they are different.. I don't know if I have the answer for that really, only because I use comfrey more as like a "multivitamin"
on it's own I would imagine it'd be needed more continually, only because of it's availability rate, so in a soil mix I don't know how that'd work on it's own.
In other words in a "bare" soil it'd be probably needed weekly as a topdress.
that being said I use it as a weekly topdress anyways, especially with bigger plants that may be somewhat rootbound already (like an unknown strain that surprises you during flowering)
i'd say the application rate for comfrey would be more suited to it when the comfrey is dried, and shredded more like how alfalfa is.
I really feel that comfrey probably isn't ideal for a water-only mix, at least as a sole nutrient input anyways
but it's FAST acting... it doesn't last long at all so in a soil mix it wouldn't be ideal for that, but that's why it's so great as a topdress.
it'd probably be BADASS for a soil mix that didn't have time to age though.
but the way I make my soil the nutrient value of the comfrey would be probably leached out/long gone by the time the compost was ready, considering I amend my compost rather than my soil
I guess my point is that soil mixes are better suited for slow release meal based nutrients, and the quicker nutrients are better for topdressing.

Now, the important thing to acknowledge is that kelp meal, alfalfa meal and neem meal do provide other things that comfrey is lacking, the triacantrol, the cytokinins, the myriad of micros and terpine developing magic in neem meal.

If I were to guess?
i'd say you'd need to supplement that soil mix in flowering, the comfrey would be nearly used up at that time.


I am not entirely certain one could decipher the difference with the end product at all, but thats all just my theory.
which is why I have all those experiments in mind..
the whole objective is to see how I can maintain the results I am having, with possibly even less work and nutrients involved.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

_ I guess my point is that soil mixes are better suited for slow release meal based nutrients, and the quicker nutrients are better for topdressing._

Well said Grease.. This makes a tonne of sense to me and I think these groups of amendments should be divided from the get go so beginners and noobs like me can learn them from that angle from the get go.. not that I rely on any guano or outside poop sources much at all anymore but I really endorse everything you're saying, or shall I say, it just resonates with me, just automatically, like its how I think too. What about your favourite rocks dusts or mineral sources though. What about that?? @greasemonkeymann Thanks brother, love hearing your thoughts  

EDIT:

***

We have some new people here building soil lets de lab compare notes, mon, are your endorsing that 15-16cups per Cu Ft or are you really upping the natural C:N, vitamins and minerals and humus/humics to see how little you need on that side, seems your getting super self sufficient and almost close to a completing at least one closed loop system recipe if not 2. Thats a niche in itself I guess.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Man, that was the best post ever, I love when you go all out, bro!
> 
> Definitely got me super inspired to go nuts with Comfrey! And to come and visit both you and Rasta sometime this year if that would be cool with you guys! @Rasta Roy
> 
> Cause yeah, I'm really liking how you're simplifying it and trying these blends out, I was gonna make soil the same way, just for myself to grow in different kinds, and to do that, I was gonna make different composts cause thats how I love to amend, once I tried it I had the best round ever, so expressive and so easy, all the way to the end. I had a buddy taint a bit of my soil with sand and water I didn't approve of and now I'm looking to make all fresh soil for I'm always looking for an excuse to! I love making a fresh batch every year, you and DP are like so funny, man.. wish we were all in the same spots! wish a bunch of us RIU'ers were all able to garden together a bit, that'd be so sick.. thank Jah for Riu though, talking itself is a blessin mon!


man, I appreciate the kind words, I try and be as comprehensive as possible without putting people to sleep (do that enough in the "real" world)
I wish I was closer to rastaroy, he and I are brothers-from-another-mother, we have almost identical growing styles and techniques.

So what did your buddy do with the sand?
reason I ask is that I happen to LOVE sand in my mixes, I discovered that years ago when I was growing a bigass lanky sativa outside that kept getting blown over from the wind, damn thing was like a kite..
but a good gallon or so of horticultural sand in the mix and it anchored itself nicely, and I subsequently discovered that sand is damn good at aeration, especially in a humus heavy mix (like with castings...)


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

Edit repost just from above, you were fast to read! 

We have some new people here building soil lets de lab compare notes, mon, are your endorsing that 15-16cups per Cu Ft or are you really upping the natural C:N, vitamins and minerals and humus/humics to see how little you need on that side, seems your getting super self sufficient and almost close to a completing at least one closed loop system recipe if not 2. Thats a niche in itself I guess.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> _I guess my point is that soil mixes are better suited for slow release meal based nutrients, and the quicker nutrients are better for topdressing._
> 
> Well said Grease.. This makes a tonne of sense to me and I think these groups of amendments should be divided from the get go so beginners and noobs like me can learn them from that angle from the get go.. not that I rely on any guano or outside poop sources much at all anymore but I really endorse everything you're saying, or shall I say, it just resonates with me, just automatically, like its how I think too. What about your favourite rocks dusts or mineral sources though. What about that?? @greasemonkeymann Thanks brother, love hearing your thoughts


ahhh yet another experiment I am getting ready for.
and that is the subject or paramagnetism...
basalt, andesite, etc
now typically I am a lil nerdy about science and the like, I like to gather as much information as possible, research extensively and then I make an educated, well thought out, deliberate conclusion on it
so, in regards to paramagnetics.. I simply don't fully grasp it, I've read ALL about it, and the thing is it's not entirely understood on it's own
here is the site that I found the most helpful, it seemed to dumb it down a lil, all the stuff regarding molecular electron orbitals and dipoles, angular momentum and such, all that is above my head, and I sorta *don't* have an interest in learning more about it
BUT the relation of *paramagnetics and ions.. that is intriguing to me*.. and if a simple side by side can show any difference than i'm all over it, evidently it works even better in high-humus soils too.

http://www.naturesalternatives.com/lc/lcparamagnetism.html

but I am going to do a side by side on that in the VERY near future, it's the next experiment I am doing in fact
the whole thing is a lil "new-age'ish" for me... but considering the rudimentary understanding of a true natural living organic soil it's not out the realm of possibility that humans simply don't understand the relation to begin with..
I mean go google "humus" its vague as HELL, and google "microbes for organic growing"
there is just waaaay too much that we don't know, seem like after humans created chelated chemical salt based nutrients we sorta just kinda stopped trying to understand the organic aspects of it all


----------



## natureboygrower (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ah, well greensand is great to use, it's reaaaally slow, and probably useless the first season, the potassium availability is akin to like granite dust, verrry slow..
> it does work well for aeration, and believe it or not it does absorb water too, so as a soil input it's good for that reason.
> slow release is good for many reasons but perhaps the most important is that it's extremely forgiveable, so if you add too much, it's not like BAM and it's toxic...
> one of the reasons I don't like soluble nutrients..
> ...


awesome thank you both @DonTesla 
definitely planning on oyster flour,no lime.planters are roughly 8cf apiece.good compost is hard to find around here,friend of mine just asked me today if i wanted a yard of goat compost.he said goat compost isnt as 'hot' as other manure based composts?thought i saw you talking about goat/sheep manure/compost(could be wrong)?anyways,i thought thd goat compost would be the next best thing behind alpaca.would you stay away from it?


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> man, I appreciate the kind words, I try and be as comprehensive as possible without putting people to sleep (do that enough in the "real" world)
> I wish I was closer to rastaroy, he and I are brothers-from-another-mother, we have almost identical growing styles and techniques.
> 
> So what dod your buddy do with the sand?
> ...


oh he is such a great guy he just went ahead and solved a problem independently is all but he bought sand from like rona or Home Depot and just for like whatever purpose, maybe play sand but I'm not even sure, he's fast cat like you, done deal, watered in mixed in, not sure if it had a safe spray or this spray or that soak, hopefully not, but that is all, really.. (he's a newb more than me not a vet like you, just didn't know)
I'm just protective ahaha I like that outdoor source, washed with a lot of rain water I guess! maybe its fine, I normally build a new batch, compare to collective batch, and by the time a year later comes, I have bettered the recipe, and it goes into the collective batch surprisingly, but this time, I'm thinking thats it, give this away, to fam, and start a big ass clean mean batch .. got an army of beneficial nematodes ready to handle like 240 pests and it feels so good, hundreds or 2 of pounds of high powered castings ready to use, and all these big piles inspiring me, and buddies getting their plots, its motivating the crap out of me, its awesome. Having this community just rally at anytime, thats just more than a cherry on top, its powerful man, thank you x 1 000 000


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> awesome thank you both @DonTesla
> definitely planning on oyster flour,no lime.planters are roughly 8cf apiece.good compost is hard to find around here,friend of mine just asked me today if i wanted a yard of goat compost.he said goat compost isnt as 'hot' as other manure based composts?thought i saw you talking about goat/sheep manure/compost(could be wrong)?anyways,i thought thd goat compost would be the next best thing behind alpaca.would you stay away from it?


Yeah buddy is right its more super slow release, it does its best work after the second year if I'm not mistaken. But helps with so many little deficiencies as well and could start to be utilized earlier I would think especially if heavily and happily fungal as well as bacterial, balanced and thriving.

As for the goats, they eat a supernatural diet of forage, so is that their poop composted? I would say its probably pretty clean stuff compared to a lot over-industrialized farm sources. free range is always better. It would be good to know if those goats are on any or how many antibiotics etc etc thats the one thing I prefer is rabbit poop but I'm still learning too.

we used horse manure and turkey litter year one, just a bit very little, with worms added

then we upgraded to organic cow compost off our own farm intro to our own compost

now that I think about bats have a pretty cool diet the industry just gets a bad rep for its reasons, but if I lived near a bat cave id probably become their friend, breed bugs, feed them, collect there poop and try it, and compare it to everything, but its farmed animals and what all gets injected that motivated my cleaner approach or more controlled approach. 

then next year was the super spoiled vegetarian rabbit and 100% our own worm castings (at 15% and 25% total volume) and 100% our own amended compost.

I still haven't compared to anything else quite quite yet, but its gotten meaner and meaner and meaner and more expressive and also more anthocyanin and I would say its due for a focus on yield now but never have we seen this type of expression in our lives or in magazines for that matter, on a trichome and smell level, its a daily speechless thing 

Regarding Oyster shell I find that awesome, very cool. what ratio you thinking?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Edit repost just from above, you were fast to read!
> 
> We have some new people here building soil lets de lab compare notes, mon, are your endorsing that 15-16cups per Cu Ft or are you really upping the natural C:N, vitamins and minerals and humus/humics to see how little you need on that side, seems your getting super self sufficient and almost close to a completing at least one closed loop system recipe if not 2. Thats a niche in itself I guess.


15-16 cups?
that's a whooole lot, I did probably that much total for my entire compost pile, which probably made a good 10 cubic feet or so, and further still I cut the compost with "old" soil too.
but in hindsight, a compost pile could be easily made with much less than that, in fact that's why I am wanting to do a simpler compost the next time.
I am leaning more towards that to be used for reamendments, with the philosophy being closer to the "Law of The Return"
that being that plants don't need many additional nutrient inputs if the plant itself is being used as detritus for the next years plant
BUT, we do smoke the flowers, and we are growing in UNnatural environments, containers, inside, etc.
so we do have to deviate a lil from that growing philosophy
speaking of, I am a big believer in using as much cannabis plant material for the compost as possible, I keep ALL of my trim for that reason.
Mother nature has had millions of years of evolution to perfect that.
I find myself thinking of that particular aspect often..
I sorta have an over-active, hyper-analytical neurotic thing goin on between my ears, so I tend to spend time on some weird subjects..
but that "natural" way of growing is intriguing to me, and alluring as well
"The Law of The Return"
I read about it about six or seven yrs ago, and it literally changed the entire way I looked at organic growing
in fact that's what got me into composting to begin with


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah buddy is right its more super slow release, it does its best work after the second year if I'm not mistaken. But helps with so many little deficiencies as well and could start to be utilized earlier I would think especially if heavily and happily fungal as well as bacterial, balanced and thriving.
> 
> As for the goats, they eat a supernatural diet of forage, so is that their poop composted? I would say its probably pretty clean stuff compared to a lot over-industrialized farm sources. free range is always better. It would be good to know if those goats are on any or how many antibiotics etc etc thats the one thing I prefer is rabbit poop but I'm still learning too.
> 
> ...


I added about a cup per cubic foot i'd say.
I also LOVE oyster shells for aeration too, the ones they sell at chicken feed stores are great, doubtful they actually have any nutrient value of liming capability though.

I totally have done nearly all the manures before, but I haven't done sheep or goat manure, I hear they are similar, I cant remember where, and don't quote me, but I coulda swore that there was a reason that goat manure wasn't ideal... I don't remember what it was, my THC addles brain is thinking it had to do with the potential issue of the goats eating plants that are bad for cannabis, but I could be TOTALLY manifesting this all up..
I am capable of that for sure... but when I am not certain on something i'll surely say so though, it could have been because the goats near my house where used to eat poison oak though

off topic, One thing I am considering is that I may not ever start another wormbin, i recently incorporated my finished compost with my wormbin, and I can't say that I see the advantage of having a finished compost and a wormbin apart, there is like 10 times the worms in my compost than in my wormbin, and they just keeeeep on going...
in fact I am actually NOT thrilled on how dense the finished compost is getting, but its all good
I just keep on throwin scraps in there to eat


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> 15-16 cups?
> that's a whooole lot, I did probably that much total for my entire compost pile, which probably made a good 10 cubic feet or so, and further still I cut the compost with "old" soil too.
> but in hindsight, a compost pile could be easily made with much less than that, in fact that's why I am wanting to do a simpler compost the next time.
> I am leaning more towards that to be used for reamendments, with the philosophy being closer to the "Law of The Return"
> ...


you're right, 15-16 cups is for per little home batch which is 3.5 cubic feet ! that was for soil before the compost way


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I added about a cup per cubic foot i'd say.
> I also LOVE oyster shells for aeration too, the ones they sell at chicken feed stores are great, doubtful they actually have any nutrient value of liming capability though.
> ...
> off topic, One thing I am considering is that I may not ever start another wormbin, i recently incorporated my finished compost with my wormbin, and I can't say that I see the advantage of having a finished compost and a wormbin apart, there is like 10 times the worms in my compost than in my wormbin, and they just keeeeep on going...
> ...


so much less than 10% hey for both bio char and oyster shells, have you heard of any success at such high ratios I read those numbers on bio char sites etc but you think its better to suit that volume to something nutritious, mon?


I swear I dump my 100 lb piles of castings once a week, to aerate, cause they have a tendency to get fookin heavy and a bit dense in the winter when theyre fed less bedding and more scraps! If you amend or layer greens in and make your composts big enough it can keep them very warm and alive all winter in -40*C I guess hey? Like wide and tall enough so its at least 4x4x4feet hey bud.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> the whole objective is to see how I can maintain the results I am having, with possibly even less work and nutrients involved.


Well said. Put in work experiment now so you can put in less and less work later with more and more peace of mind and happy results


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> you're right, 15-16 cups is for per little home batch which is 3.5 cubic feet ! that was for soil before the compost way


ahh gotcha, I figured I must have missed something there
even still, 3.5 cubic feet with 16 cups is a bit rich too, but all depends on cups of what..
if you are adding the minerals in there too i'd say that's about right
usually I go with around 2 cups per cubic foot of minerals (only when first making a mix, not for reamends)
and roughly 2-3 cups per cubic food of nutrients, but that depends on which I am adding, and also if it's the initial soil or reamend.
one thing I will say is that a good compost is really surprising to most on what it actually has in it, the macro value of a good compost is usually higher than most manures, and the fact that most of it is available too is the reason why I go LIGHT on the nutrients.
always, always better to add nutrients if needed rather than try and take away...
wise old hippy once said
"nutrients are like salt for a soup, you can always add, but never take out"
he also said this one too,
"if you think your flowers are ready? Wait another week"

those two bits of advice are just priceless.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

120 cups in a cubic foot so 10% is 12 cups I guess. 11.97


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahh gotcha, I figured I must have missed something there
> even still, 3.5 cubic feet with 16 cups is a bit rich too, but all depends on cups of what..
> if you are adding the minerals in there too i'd say that's about right
> usually I go with around 2 cups per cubic foot of minerals (only when first making a mix, not for reamends)
> ...


no no that was my bad, you know, just assuming you could read my mind from the usa while at work! lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> so much less than 10% hey for both bio char and oyster shells, have you heard of any success at such high ratios I read those numbers on bio char sites etc but you think its better to suit that volume to something nutritious, mon?
> 
> 
> I swear I dump my 100 lb piles of castings once a week, to aerate, cause they have a tendency to get fookin heavy and a bit dense in the winter when theyre fed less bedding and more scraps! If you amend or layer greens in and make your composts big enough it can keep them very warm and alive all winter in -40*C I guess hey? Like wide and tall enough so its at least 4x4x4feet hey bud.


ohh yea the castings are dense as hell...
and they will keep on making it more and more fine it would appear.
what I like is to add a bunch of rice hulls in the castings, those degrade over time and tend to keep it from being too "cakey"
but in all =honestly I am not super thrilled about my perfectly fluffy compost being turned into thick dense wormcastings... I may be a douche for complaining about it considering but still... the compost was PERFECT when it was done, and now it's becoming more and more soluble, I am getting MUCH more runoff from it than normal, and am having to up my already high % of aeration..
i even had to leach some of the runoff out of my newly transplanted plants.. they were visibly angry with the mix, and it's the same stuff that grew the previous two batches, only now its much thicker...
makes a difference though..

as far the winter temps?
i live in CA, near the coast, so it doesn't even get to 30 hardly..
i like some alfalfa or grass clipping to up the temps in the pile a lil, but that's in our 40 deg avg winter temps... with anything as cold as you are talkin and those worms are gonna disappear...


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahh gotcha, I figured I must have missed something there
> even still, 3.5 cubic feet with 16 cups is a bit rich too, but all depends on cups of what..
> if you are adding the minerals in there too i'd say that's about right
> usually I go with around 2 cups per cubic foot of minerals (only when first making a mix, not for reamends)
> ...


yeah that included total minerals too like greensand etc more clarifying excellence on my part! then the first round was literally water only with one tea early-mid flip and a myco at transplant and the coco and allow foliars.

then second round it just gets a compost top dress on those who ask for it, and double the tea. maybe, but mostly water. and oohwieee. quality, terpy, greasy, so complex the smells.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ohh yea the castings are dense as hell...
> and they will keep on making it more and more fine it would appear.
> what I like is to add a bunch of rice hulls in the castings, those degrade over time and tend to keep it from being too "cakey"
> but in all =honestly I am not super thrilled about my perfectly fluffy compost being turned into thick dense wormcastings... I may be a douche for complaining about it considering but still... the compost was PERFECT when it was done, and now it's becoming more and more soluble, I am getting MUCH more runoff from it than normal, and am having to up my already high % of aeration..
> ...



OH MAN I NEED THEM RICE HULLS SO BUMBLECLOT BAD!!

I love the progression dude, damn, how high of % are you gonna have to touch to keep it all gravy!?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> 120 cups in a cubic foot so 10% is 12 cups I guess. 11.97


huh?
but that's 12 cups for a single cubic foot right?
never heard a 10% number in reference to nutrients before..
wait...
are you talkin about biochar?
now that stuff i love..
great shit to use, i have at least 10% in my mixes, if not more.
only problem that can arise is ph fluctuations if the biochar isn't rinsed, or nitrogen sequestering if it's not charged.
but either way, adding biochar to the compost pile is preferred to the soil mix, simply to establish a good amount of microbes and to let it naturally even itself out after it ages.
i mean that in reference to the nitrogen and ph.
I've also used it NOT in the compost as a soil additive, just gotta remember to charge it prior, and for that urine is the best
bloodmeal, bat guano, seabird guano, also work well too
fish meal would probably too.. albeit less than pleasant to smell..
anything that has a good amount of soluble nitrogen in it will work fine


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> OH MAN I NEED THEM RICE HULLS SO BUMBLECLOT BAD!!
> 
> I love the progression dude, damn, how high of % are you gonna have to touch to keep it all gravy!?


well, i have nearly 40-50 % aeration as is, but its all different types, i have SO many types...
i admit it's a lil much, but i have everything in it
perlite, vermiculite, sand, pumice, volcanic rock, biochar, ricehulls, rotted tree log chunks (awesome in the summer)
strips of coco-wool (those kick ASS for developing mass amounts of white fuzzy happy roots)
all those are badass, and they do different things too, just like the nutrients, each input for the soil has a specific job, and i try and avoid any redundant soil additives, while at the same time trying to get slow, med and fast release forms of nearly everything the plant needs.
the key for aeration try and maintain the soil more in a "humid" state, rather than a dry and wet state.
they tend to like that, and i see much more root mass when that is accomplished.

anyways, i'm closing shop my man, gotta run
i'll be back tomorrow during biz hours
830 to 4 on pacific time
have a good night everyone


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahhh yet another experiment I am getting ready for.
> and that is the subject or paramagnetism...
> basalt, andesite, etc
> now typically I am a lil nerdy about science and the like, I like to gather as much information as possible, research extensively and then I make an educated, well thought out, deliberate conclusion on it
> ...


Oh man, dropping some good links now, shit son. I love trying to understand this crazy magnet stuff. I put a rock in the garden, Himalayan seasalt lamp and bing bang boom, biggest plant in the room.. read some good stuff about those crazy words you just mentioned and all I did was give my head a shake and buy some stones, that shit was confusing bro. you just kill the research while at work hey lmao
you gotta be the coolest mechanic in the dang world man

doing it up herbally and real proper


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> huh?
> but that's 12 cups for a single cubic foot right?
> never heard a 10% number in reference to nutrients before..
> wait...
> ...



not for nutrients, brotha, but like for bio char and for maybe oyster shells, but not flour.

and DE rocks too.


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

don't mind me, I'm on a new and very strong ass strain, its crazy, I'm being ridicules today


----------



## DonTesla (May 2, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> well, i have nearly 40-50 % aeration as is, but its all different types, i have SO many types...
> i admit it's a lil much, but i have everything in it
> perlite, vermiculite, sand, pumice, volcanic rock, biochar, ricehulls, rotted tree log chunks (awesome in the summer)
> strips of coco-wool (those kick ASS for developing mass amounts of white fuzzy happy roots)
> ...


Totally agree with the humidity thing and I like those percentages too actually, I went to 45% after you suggested actually and I like it and rep that amount...havent looked back and was just curious if 50 is possible or good, and seems you have found the way, mixing all composts into one, I always here of peoples worms going apeshit crazy in their compost piles..
interesting you see sand as aeration, but I guess it is, hey. that list just gets better and better and better and I can see the value in a diversified mix, I prefer at least 4 things as well, if not more.. 6 actually. 7 with those coco-wool strips, those sound amazing and I use coco so why not, but the young ones always have no skin so.. yeah sometimes I wish I was American but then I realize we all need these goodies in Canada more avail..

lava rock

bio char

sand

pumice

rice hulls

and rotting wood chunks

it'd be sick if we had those all mixed and made into a crazy aeration product, Don-Monkey's super arie Aeration

I wish I could buy that here. @Mr.Head wouldn't that rock?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Totally agree with the humidity thing and I like those percentages too actually, I went to 45% after you suggested actually and I like it and rep that amount...havent looked back and was just curious if 50 is possible or good, and seems you have found the way, mixing all composts into one, I always here of peoples worms going apeshit crazy in their compost piles..
> interesting you see sand as aeration, but I guess it is, hey. that list just gets better and better and better and I can see the value in a diversified mix, I prefer at least 4 things as well, if not more.. 6 actually. 7 with those coco-wool strips, those sound amazing and I use coco so why not, but the young ones always have no skin so.. yeah sometimes I wish I was American but then I realize we all need these goodies in Canada more avail..
> 
> lava rock
> ...


Word. We need better options. I ended up having to go with Promix Vermiculite as I can't find any good aeration ingredients locally. 

I'm just a small time organic grower... it's hard to find things in small quantities that ships for a decent price even. Seems you have to order lots to make the shipping worth it and I have no storage for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Man, that was the best post ever, I love when you go all out, bro!
> 
> Definitely got me super inspired to go nuts with Comfrey! And to come and visit both you and Rasta sometime this year if that would be cool with you guys! @Rasta Roy
> 
> Cause yeah, I'm really liking how you're simplifying it and trying these blends out, I was gonna make soil the same way, just for myself to grow in different kinds, and to do that, I was gonna make different composts cause thats how I love to amend, once I tried it I had the best round ever, so expressive and so easy, all the way to the end. I had a buddy taint a bit of my soil with sand and water I didn't approve of and now I'm looking to make all fresh soil for I'm always looking for an excuse to! I love making a fresh batch every year, you and DP are like so funny, man.. wish we were all in the same spots! wish a bunch of us RIU'ers were all able to garden together a bit, that'd be so sick.. thank Jah for Riu though, talking itself is a blessin mon!


Fuck yeah you should come visit man! And I'm dying to go to Canada again soon what province are you in? It'd be awesome to come check out what you got going on! I could even bring my video team and we could do a video for the series im working on if you'd be interested!


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 2, 2017)

@DonTesla I add 1 pound of Langbeinite per cubic yard for the soil blends I sell. It's not a fert I recommend reapplying every cycle.


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 3, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> sometimes I wish I was American


I frequently wish I was a Canadian! You hire me at your company in Canada, I'll hire you at my company in Michigan. It'll make it easier for both of us to get our respective citizenship!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 3, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Totally agree with the humidity thing and I like those percentages too actually, I went to 45% after you suggested actually and I like it and rep that amount...havent looked back and was just curious if 50 is possible or good, and seems you have found the way, mixing all composts into one, I always here of peoples worms going apeshit crazy in their compost piles..
> interesting you see sand as aeration, but I guess it is, hey. that list just gets better and better and better and I can see the value in a diversified mix, I prefer at least 4 things as well, if not more.. 6 actually. 7 with those coco-wool strips, those sound amazing and I use coco so why not, but the young ones always have no skin so.. yeah sometimes I wish I was American but then I realize we all need these goodies in Canada more avail..
> 
> lava rock
> ...


heh, yea, the thing with sand is granted it doesn't hold water, but it reaaally helps in drainage, and with all that organic material, humus, and such it has such a damn awesome CEC rate, but that does come with a downside, in that it'll hold and retain more water, so that warrants the need for more aeration.
in fact what i do, when i add castings to my plants is i gently scrape away all the surface of the existing container, as we all know over the course of time the aeration tends to "float", especially perlite, now i put the word "float" in parentheses because it doesn't float at all, it simply settles, just think goldpanning, with any soil agitation (watering) the heavier more dense material will settle as the lighter stuff "floats"
so anyways, when i do topdresses i scrape away all that mostly aeration and then match that at a 1/1 ratio with the castings.
along with the comfrey of course.
but as a rule i never add castings to a plant without adding equal amounts of aeration.
in regards to the coco strips... so what i do is buy the bag of coco plant liners, like the ones they have as bases for like boston ferns and whatnot.
get the bag of coco plant liners and throw them outside in the sun..
sounds funny but in about a couple months the sun, humidity, and weather will make it all fluff out, and loosen up, then you can cut it into smaller squares or strips, or you can simply start to pull lil wispy clumps of it off, those lil clumps are like springs, so in tiny clumps in your soil it tends to prevent any soil compaction.
Soil compacting in an organic mix will turn them anaerobic like overnight, and that is BAD for the plant, it's soil health, and the types of microbes present.
Not to mention anaerobic microbes tend to create toxic gasses as well, Byproducts include hydrogen sulfide which smells like rotten eggs, butyric acid which smells like vomit, ammonia which stingin your nose, and vinegary smell too... *Anaerobic conditions foster pathogenic bacteria and kill off beneficial aerobic bacteria*_*.*
mmmmm yummy...

Anyways.._
The reason i ever even started doing the coco strips thing was merely because i messed up on a plant container while trying to make additional drainage holes, and the bottom had a bigass chunk missing from the container, so i put a bit of chicken wire, and lined it with coco wool to keep the soil in it, anyways, that plant did damn well, better than it's cloned sisters in different pots, so after harvesting, i ALWAYS do a post harvest rootball inspection, and i have learned a LOT from doing this over the yrs, and in this case? I learned that a loose, humid pocket of coco wool and air in the soil makes massive, fuzzy, dense, happy looking white roots.
Annnd there we are, ever since then i have used it, and found that it may be the best thing for preventing soil compaction.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 3, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Word. We need better options. I ended up having to go with Promix Vermiculite as I can't find any good aeration ingredients locally.
> 
> I'm just a small time organic grower... it's hard to find things in small quantities that ships for a decent price even. Seems you have to order lots to make the shipping worth it and I have no storage for that sort of stuff.


no landscape lava rock?
or another awesome one is rotted tree log chunks...
just go take a forest hike and look for the oldest fallen log you can find, usually a critter has dug out the innards looking for grubs and such, but if you can crumble the tree log pieces in your hand, they are good to use..
i'm not too clear on the carbon content, but at that point of degradation i doubt it'd sequester any nitrogen but to be safe i always charged them similar to biochar.
wood chunks are reaaally handy in the summer as they hold a good amount of winter, i don't recommend them for inside winter grows though.
but outside, or inside summer grows they are great, and they dissolve into humus in about a yr or so
but a good landscaping store should have the lava rock, just get that and bust it all up
what i use to bust it up is weight plates, for like working out.
(standard one inch plates work best, rather than Olympic ones with 2")
i got a 25 lb plate, and a 5 lb one, the 25 as the base, and the 5 as the "hammer"
get a box the size of the plate (deeper works best to keep the flying chunks in the box), get a smaller plate, and then mash the rocks between them, some use pillow cases or what not but you'll tear the bejesus out of anything when you smash it... well except cast iron weight plates...
oh... wear eye protection..


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2017)

Second Up pot of CTF today. Been topped and getting bent. About a week from flower if I can wait that long. Vigorous plants with slight Sativa bias.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> no landscape lava rock?
> or another awesome one is rotted tree log chunks...
> just go take a forest hike and look for the oldest fallen log you can find, usually a critter has dug out the innards looking for grubs and such, but if you can crumble the tree log pieces in your hand, they are good to use..
> i'm not too clear on the carbon content, but at that point of degradation i doubt it'd sequester any nitrogen but to be safe i always charged them similar to biochar.
> ...


great advice!. Thanks. I will be doing this in the future for sure.


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> I frequently wish I was a Canadian! You hire me at your company in Canada, I'll hire you at my company in Michigan. It'll make it easier for both of us to get our respective citizenship!


Lets do it brother, that's a very smart way to get the dualies, hey! shoot, I'm in..


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Second Up pot of CTF today. Been topped and getting bent. About a week from flower if I can wait that long. Vigorous plants with slight Sativa bias.


We appreciate the updates @hillbill ! I gotta load a pic of my girl yet too.. she's quite the poised specimen!


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> no landscape lava rock?
> or another awesome one is rotted tree log chunks...
> just go take a forest hike and look for the oldest fallen log you can find, usually a critter has dug out the innards looking for grubs and such, but if you can crumble the tree log pieces in your hand, they are good to use..
> i'm not too clear on the carbon content, but at that point of degradation i doubt it'd sequester any nitrogen but to be safe i always charged them similar to biochar.
> ...


Super tip on the lava rock and how to smash it, @greasemonkeymann, I'm gonna do some rotten tree hunting this summer too when we go walking in the trails.


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 4, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Super tip on the lava rock and how to smash it, @greasemonkeymann, I'm gonna do some rotten tree hunting this summer too when we go walking in the trails.


The woods behind my compost lot are filled with rotten treasure. I go back there with a shovel and five gallon buckets. Check out this log that fell across a deer path and has turned into beautiful red dust, straight up potting soil consistency.


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> @DonTesla I add 1 pound of Langbeinite per cubic yard for the soil blends I sell. It's not a fert I recommend reapplying every cycle.


Thanks @Rasta Roy . Appreciate the open info, brotha. Gonna be great to have a friend in the same biz, we can share International/supplier tips.

Just talked to the GM of the largest timber plant in Canada here and he officially said himself we can this one 40 acre field for free!!! @greasemonkeymann can you believe it. And thats just one of dozens of fields.
.. It's 30-50 feet deep so at least 4 million pounds dry, close to double with moisture. EDIT: Sorry 53 furrow slices deep per acre times 30 acres to be conservative, and thats 6.447 billion pounds, not million, lol with a 'B'.. not used to those... lol
Thats estimating at 30 acres 30 feet deep only, dry weight, based on furrow slice math multiplied by the depth. So up to 25% more than that.

Its beautifully composting. I will add some pics. Just in talks with testing labs now, collecting more samples tomorrow. Shipping samples to my farm for further working and the labs for further testing. For dust, bio diesels, heavy metals, toxins, you name it. We also have liberal access to this 34 Tonne of 3 to 5 year old sawdust. I think I will make 100 Gal of Bokashi out of it to start (asap) and start getting a bio char set up going as well. 45 gallon drums. water tower.

Then I will haul 10 tonnes to my buddies. Start the next batch . How many tonnes of grass would you suggest @greasemonkeymann, about 5? so about 50% of the current total?

Im thinking add 1 tonne of bio char per 10 tonne compost mix, I might have a source on some already made naturally by giant forest piles that caught fire under the surface, but if not, we could make some in a field as well. Just enough as we need.

If tests go well, my buddy may build a crusher for lava rock and we can start sourcing aerations and amendments in bulk and start the mixing right on his property only a few kliks away.

Might just give up on animal bedding, for now, but looks like plants in my area sell it as such and that Pine is a good source of low dust sawdust. Still might be a good way to raise a crap tonne for amendments though.

_Sawdust is inexpensive and readily available, especially in areas with a large lumber industry. If purchasing the sawdust in bulk, you will need a suitable, covered storage place to keep the material dry, out of the wind, and free of mold. Also consider the additional time and labor involved in “shoveling both ways.”

Dust is an issue with shavings and even more so with sawdust, especially when these materials are purchased in bulk. Pine and fir create the least dust.
_
What about Bokashi, does anyone sell that bottled up or is that something everyone makes? We could literally make enough so everyone on RIU could get a free bottle and we would have 67 tonnes left over, I would need to buy 34 tonnes of sugar to ferment it lol but I'm thinking of starting with a 45 gallon drum or so


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> The woods behind my compost lot are filled with rotten treasure. I go back there with a shovel and five gallon buckets. Check out this log that fell across a deer path and has turned into beautiful red dust, straight up potting soil consistency.
> 
> View attachment 3936655


Wow is that beautiful, look at the colour hey !


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2017)

The sawdust has been aging for 3 to 5 years as mentioned, and alone by itself (just checked) weighs about 75000 lbs, and seems low dust, pine fir dom, quite good stuff, is free for the taking too, so just curious about commercial bokashi, seeing all kits on first page of links here, and don't see bokashi in any stores here, but don't see much of anything, so thats not really a sign. 

Edit: 
This looks like a makeshift brand but here's someone selling it lol
http://store.bokashicycle.com/bpc03


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2017)

http://organicsoiltechnology.com/wp-content/uploads/Partical-sizes.pdf

good repost from the homie @greasemonkeymann


----------



## DonTesla (May 5, 2017)

Here we go!

 

Ill msg them


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2017)

Sandy soil has great drainage if there is no hardpan underneath. Pavers/sharp sand do well in a mix and I use some. Weight is the problem when indoors. But I like some gravel and sand in my mix not river sand though as it has rounded edges from water running through it.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2017)

The bulk of rice hull bales makes shipping a small amount expensive so bigger lots are the way to go. They composted in my mix faster than I expected.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 5, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks @Rasta Roy .
> 
> Then I will haul 10 tonnes to my buddies. Start the next batch . How many tonnes of grass would you suggest @greasemonkeymann, about 5? so about 50% of the current total?
> 
> Im thinking add 1 tonne of bio char per 10 tonne compost mix, I might have a source on some already made naturally by giant forest piles that caught fire under the surface, but if not, we could make some in a field as well. Just enough as we need.


wow man... that's gonna be the mother of all piles
so lets do some math here... a typical sawdust carbon ratio is roughly 500-600 to 1.... yea, that's right.. VERY high in carbon.
so the typical ratio of grass clippings (fresh, if dried it'll be a higher ratio) is 17/1
so in order to get that pile to the needed to the normal composting ratio it's gonna be a LOT of clippings.
we discussed a fungal driven slower type pile right?
so you'd want to go at a higher carbon ratio for that, which considering the sawdust is possibly THE highest ratio of carbon to begin with i think it'll be relatively easy.
a 6/1 ratio of grass to sawdust will get you a rough ratio of around 86/1, that would have a pile go fairly slowly, and waaay more fungal composting
BUT that'd take damn near a yr to finish probably.
remember that's by weight, not volume, as the sawdust is fairly light, so you don't wanna do it by layering via inches/depth
if the grass clippings were fresh i'd guess the layering would be probably close to like an 2 inches of grass to every 6 to 8 inches of sawdust
but that's a guess, i don't know how fine/dense the sawdust is.
another thing to consider is that you may be able to find other sources of "greens" possibly for free
examples would be like chicken manure (around 7/1), coffee grinds from coffee shops (25/1) ,grocery store expiring/rotting fruit/veggie scraps (varies but around 15/1, to 40/1, (honestly better for worm bins but they'll work in composts too)
may even find deals on rabbit manure and the like, I've heard of people getting a whole flatbed load of rabbit manure for like nearly nothing
steer, horse, or other manures could be used too, but those are less rich in nitrogen, and higher in sodium content (neutralized in the composting btw)
if you are a lil confused on the ratios and the math it's simple
take all the carbon and add it up, take all the nitrogen and add it up, then divide the carbon by the nitrogen number.
so for example the sawdust is 500/1, so an 6/1 ratio with grass would be 602/7
that's the 6 parts of grass clippings (17 parts of carbon x 6) and the nitrogen added up (6)
so that's 102/6 ratio of carbon to nitrogen
add the 500/1 ratio of the sawdust and you have 602/7
then divide the carbon by the nitrogen
that's a 86/1 ratio, which is "lean" by composting standards, but it'd be a cold fungal driven pile that'd take longer but would entail less turning. BUT slooooow...
you'd need nearly a 11/1 ratio to properly get a good thermophilic compost going
honestly a sawdust pile is gonna take some time man, it has the highest carbon ratio of nearly anything you'd compost, shit even newspaper is like three times the ratio that sawdust is.
usually composters will advise people to go verrrrry light on wood inputs in a compost pile, solely because they take SO long to finish and it's hard to construct a pile with a lopsided ratio like that, especially with a fluffy input like sawdust.
think about it, that's 11 kgs of grass to ONE kg of sawdust... granted grass is heavy, but still, that's a helluva ratio man
i'd be looking at richer inputs ideally, and chicken manure is one that comes to mind, or fish product/slaughterhouse stuff
bloodmeal, fish meal, and the like
but those usually aren't free


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2017)

iwils[email protected]


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wow man... that's gonna be the mother of all piles
> so lets do some math here... a typical sawdust carbon ratio is roughly 500-600 to 1.... yea, that's right.. VERY high in carbon.
> so the typical ratio of grass clippings (fresh, if dried it'll be a higher ratio) is 17/1
> so in order to get that pile to the needed to the normal composting ratio it's gonna be a LOT of clippings.
> ...


Very informative, and useful post brotha, thank you! I wonder if we could trade a healthy free range farmer bedding for chicken manure!

So wow, lets recap, Over 30 tonnes of sawdust aged 3-5 years, is that long enough so you think to break down 100%, I wasn't even seeing compost as an option for the sawdust but you're right, its a multi use biomass hey! Some of the neighbouring companies are battling with sawdust piles self igniting under the surface so that essentially bio char sawdust.. looks like there's this big company doing about 5 10 things just with this sawdust with 38% biochar matter.. the potential continues to build sky high it looks like..

Plus lets not forget, a large very deep acreage of (de barker station timber) compost, 40 acres or so of hog, wood, chips, and some sawdust, buried a good 30 to 50 feet deep according to the GM of the plant. All ours. Have at it he said. 4 billions pounds worth, dry. and its not dry per se. lol. So its more. 

So I'm not forced to compost all of either pile, there are tonnes and tonnes and tonnes of each, I guess the thing is to make the most viable plan for both mountains..

Source 1: Sawdust Mountain, 34 Tonnes 

Source 2: 40 Acre Field, 40 feet deep, ~4 billion lbs, Debarker Pine blend compost

Seems like biochar is gonna be the ticket, to pH stabilization, anyway. 

And now to work on some nitrogen sources, trades preferably!


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> iwils[email protected]


Thanks for the help, hey, @hillbill very cool


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

Ctf female, given 12/12 from seed


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

Tpr 12/12 from seed, 6 weeks in, organic 100%


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

Rolled a joint of Tight Dojo calyxes and oohweee, tasty times..


 
@DonBrennon


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

Prime glue baby in the flower room for the daytime


----------



## DonTesla (May 10, 2017)

Hey again folks!

Got some quotes today for soil / compost tests

The PCB test's are $130 cad / 100usd
Pesticides $420
Metals $114
N-P-K $79 / 60usd

CAD not USD eh
any other good places in Canada recommended by all Jah'll?

Paying this much in the states, American friends? 

Gonna shop are a few more places anyways, can never hurt


----------



## iHearAll (May 10, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Hey again folks!
> 
> Got some quotes today for soil / compost tests
> 
> ...


I do mine through an agricultural university. 5$ US a bag to test.


----------



## DonTesla (May 10, 2017)

Ricehulls, got a quote on em,


iHearAll said:


> I do mine through an agricultural university. 5$ US a bag to test.


OMG $5 only wow

What Uni is that @iHearAll


----------



## iHearAll (May 10, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Ricehulls, got a quote on em,
> 
> 
> OMG $5 only wow
> ...


USD. But I have met folks around the states that pay upwards of 50$ USD for a sample test that they have to ship off in the mail to another state. So, its all about convenience it seems.


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2017)

Herbal folks, Happy FRIDAY! 
We now have a soil testing place lined up that can test all the macro and micro elements, ph CEC, etc for $50

Another yet for testing the toxicology and any unnatural/environmental impurities that may be inherent..

And another yet for testing the micro life, active and total bacteria, as well as fungi, and protozoa, and nematodes as well..

The 3 places combined equate to a well rounded brigade that can test for all minerals, all micro life, and all impurities. As well as soil stats found useful to gardeners. *If anyone needs help testing in Canada, *hit me up, I can share it all!

Just waiting for the samples to arrive from the big yard now. Exciting times.


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2017)

Got in touch with Bob Wells! looking into a Biochar Retort, as well as 700L Kon-Tiki setups, and 45 Gallon drums, as I have a some for free I can get from another plant, fortunately. About 4 to 6 a week from a rocket plant


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2017)

Just did fungal frass drench a few days ago, followed by a coco (P + enzyme), aloe (B vitamin + enzyme), foliar yesterday and another one tonight, but this time with a touch of mg + s. Plant terps are on overdrive now. The smells are right fuckin nuts.. 

One is smelling like Sweet Tarts and Cotton Candy (George pheno, Pink Gravy)

another is smelling like those Roasted Chicken and Cracked Pepper chips, my word! Fook, straight spicy chicken, a far cry from the gravy albeit related somewhat, same soil that grew the gravy but this is my Blue Diesel CBD cross, always always smells the same, exactly the same, and this time its just nutty 

another yet from my brother @eastcoastmo is smelling like super strong lemony sharp Jack Cleaner / Pine Sol and this latest development is one that smells like Lavender and pure cocaine, its almost a gagger! wow. 

Thanks, friends, just when I start getting healthy the garden starts smelling like an insane frat house party!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 12, 2017)

Anyone out there use buckwheat hulls as an aeration amendment or top dress? @iHearAll thanks for the response by the way !


----------



## DonTesla (May 13, 2017)

Heirloom Gem corn just a few days old and ready for transplant! Each shelf has 200 baby organic seedlings.. These ones are under 4000k cobs


----------



## DonTesla (May 13, 2017)

Holy. Crap. yeah these jap dukes are a treat to grow


----------



## fumble (May 13, 2017)

Awesome. I just got my toms and peppers in the ground today. Now for cucs and green beans and corn


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Just did fungal frass drench a few days ago, followed by a coco (P + enzyme), aloe (B vitamin + enzyme), foliar yesterday and another one tonight, but this time with a touch of mg + s. Plant terps are on overdrive now. The smells are right fuckin nuts..
> 
> One is smelling like Sweet Tarts and Cotton Candy (George pheno, Pink Gravy)
> 
> ...


Damn, that sounds good Don, is this the Blue Papaya or a different cross?


----------



## DonTesla (May 14, 2017)

3 Jack Shits that got the run from very young bro!! [ @eastcoastmo ] 
I will load a pic of the Blue Papaya though, it stretched good on me, only one really, but really fanned out and is set for about 8 tops with a tiny bit of LST. Just gotta switch devices!


----------



## DonTesla (May 14, 2017)

fumble said:


> Awesome. I just got my toms and peppers in the ground today. Now for cucs and green beans and corn


Exciting Times, Fumble! Love when things get in the ground.. we gotta wait one more week but next weekend we are planting a double row of corn along the whole driveway road its gonna be epic to be in garden all fenced in by Heirloom organic PapaRed Corn and Gem Corn!


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2017)

That sounds hella cool. I want to try both of those. So pretty!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> 3 Jack Shits that got the run from very young bro!! [ @eastcoastmo ]
> I will load a pic of the Blue Papaya though, it stretched good on me, only one really, but really fanned out and is set for about 8 tops with a tiny bit of LST. Just gotta switch devices!


Oh awesome mate, that's great news! Would love to see the jacks too, if that's cool?


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh awesome mate, that's great news! Would love to see the jacks too, if that's cool?


Of course!! Whatever you like just say the word bro!


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)

Blue pap top right!


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)




----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3942684
> Blue pap top right!


Thanks man!! She really vined out on you by the looks of it! Those branches will fill in though! 
Are the jack shits at the same stage?


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)

Dang tbbie died again before I could snap any more pics!

Good news is though that *[Mosca OldTime Moonshine x Double Dutch] x [Purple Rhino x G13 x Fat Marty]* courtesy of my good good breeding bredgren has arrived so.. gonna pop these next along with the RG #30 aka Major Tom today as my special germ glasses are free again. 

Meanwhile, yesterdays new project, the NEW *Shotta Fruit Cakes* are a litttttle bit slow to crack their shells in water, might germ them in soil from now on. 2 of 5 have tiny tiny tails and the other 3 are barely cracking but have started.

30 hours later though, and ALL 5 *CTF's* have cracked and 4 of 5 have decent sized, thick what tap root tails protruding nicely! So into soil they go today. Probably add one a week to the flowering room to gauge and stagger them separately, including one in about 5 days, or on the 3rd node/leaflet sets. 

I love to see this level of progress at the 30 hour mark..


attached is a Prime Glue a couple weeks old, just got upped from a 2" to a 4 or 5" pot


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man!! She really vined out on you by the looks of it! Those branches will fill in though!
> Are the jack shits at the same stage?


I got Jack Shits and an Afghan Skunk, as well as a couple Con Cookies, all at the same age as this one, but the rest are all way ahead of this one, and muuuuch less viney.. however the blue pap was kind of an 'dwarfy unfortunate outsider' until recently, there were a few specimens hogging the mainer stages until a bit ago. I put it in a corner under little to no direct light, but still in between lights, and hoped it would sprout up a bit, and did it ever.. few weeks ago it was only a few inches!

You'll like the other ones though.. not that this one wont come around now that its getting more love and attention, I think I still got a lotta time on this one vs the others- just gotta get back in there with my go to device.


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)

fumble said:


> That sounds hella cool. I want to try both of those. So pretty!


No problem Fumb!! Can set some aside for you for mailout later today, if there's anything else you guys want just shoot a brotha a PM ey


----------



## DonTesla (May 15, 2017)

Tasty and delightful Tight Dojo Pink Jewel Pheno after a 30 day cure 
Note the middle right section and the large pink bulbs intact


----------



## fumble (May 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> No problem Fumb!! Can set some aside for you for mailout later today, if there's anything else you guys want just shoot a brotha a PM ey


That would be awesome...question tho...i was told not to grow multiple types of corn. Is that bs? I would love a variety lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I got Jack Shits and an Afghan Skunk, as well as a couple Con Cookies, all at the same age as this one, but the rest are all way ahead of this one, and muuuuch less viney.. however the blue pap was kind of an 'dwarfy unfortunate outsider' until recently, there were a few specimens hogging the mainer stages until a bit ago. I put it in a corner under little to no direct light, but still in between lights, and hoped it would sprout up a bit, and did it ever.. few weeks ago it was only a few inches!
> 
> You'll like the other ones though.. not that this one wont come around now that its getting more love and attention, I think I still got a lotta time on this one vs the others- just gotta get back in there with my go to device.


Excellent news mate, glad to hear they are doing well! The Pap will.come back, they get some weight to them too!


----------



## calliandra (May 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Anyone out there use buckwheat hulls as an aeration amendment or top dress? @iHearAll thanks for the response by the way ! View attachment 3941086
> 
> View attachment 3941087
> 
> View attachment 3941089


Aaaaah, so THAT's what the filling of one of my yoga cushions is! 
I've been pondering using those in my soil mixes too - the old batch, in the cushion, has been sat on for quite some years, but doesn't look any worse for wear, when I compare it to the new filling. So it must be hellishly loaded with those structuring substances (was it chitin?), moreso than the grain hulls I've also sat on, which tend to crack lengthwise and start pulverizing. 
Also, I like how the curved shape makes them bouncey, promising fluffiness in the soil mix.

I'd be curious to know what the hulls are made up of specifically, but sadly couldn't find anything specifically. But I did find this about using the hulls in and around the garden, nice and simple and clear: http://www.bettervegetablegardening.com/types-of-mulch.html#hulls
mmMm use em in the wormbin too! 
I need to mix a bit of soil for uppotting in a few days and do think some of those hulls are going to get incorporated 
Cheers!


----------



## DonTesla (May 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Aaaaah, so THAT's what the filling of one of my yoga cushions is!
> I've been pondering using those in my soil mixes too - the old batch, in the cushion, has been sat on for quite some years, but doesn't look any worse for wear, when I compare it to the new filling. So it must be hellishly loaded with those structuring substances (was it chitin?), moreso than the grain hulls I've also sat on, which tend to crack lengthwise and start pulverizing.
> Also, I like how the curved shape makes them bouncey, promising fluffiness in the soil mix.
> 
> ...


Yes, good point about the worm bin I'm gonna have to add a bunch when I get them. Good call. And yeah @calliandra the fact they are joined in the middle make them like little concave springs, I've been reading that people use them in mattresses for 10-15 years then recycle them as topdress/mulch in the garden, so it got me thinking, hey what the shit am I depending on rice for! That and we are the largest exporters or were, for buckwheat, and cause the rice hulls cost me $4400 extra to get 20Tonnes delivered, thats just for frieght, in USD, which is how much the rice cost in the first place, so literally double, may as well try go local right, lol.


----------



## DonTesla (May 16, 2017)

@fumble great question by the way, it is definetley wise to keep different varieties apart, especially sweets away from popcorns and so on.. we're going to do a triple row of sweet red corn, along the road, and keep the popcorn types out at the lake! Gonna try get someone else to grow the gem corns for us too, so nothing gets cross pollinated!






Corn is wind-pollinated and different varieties planted too closely _can_ affect their flavor.

*Spacing for Sweet Corn Varieties*
Because sweet corn is open-pollinated, all varieties can act as pollinators for one another, so give each variety of sweet corn at least 250 feet of space between varieties. Corn is wind-pollinated, so at this distance, the wind is unlikely to carry pollen far enough to affect the different varieties and if it does, it is unlikely to be enough pollen to cause contamination. For complete isolation, to ensure no cross-pollination takes place, leave 700 feet between each sweet corn variety, the distance generally used in plant breeding.

*Staggered Planting*
When growing sweet corn, you can also use a method known as staggered planting. Plant each type of sweet corn two weeks apart up until the last sowing date for your area. This gives you sweet corn throughout the growing season, and planting each variety at least 14 days apart separates the tasseling time for each variety. Staggered planting is an effective method for those with little growing space who want to grow more than one sweet corn variety.


*Spacing Corn Types*
Other corn types, such as ornamental corn, baby corn and popcorn, must be isolated from all varieties of sweet corn. If these corn types are allowed to cross-pollinate with sweet corn, it makes sweet corn starchy, affecting the corn's flavor. The sweet corn can also contaminate the other corn types. Popcorn pollinated by sweet corn may be sweeter and shriveled. Yellow dominates in sweet corn, so any variety of white corn planted in close proximity to yellow corn will be yellow.

*Block planting Vs Row Spacing*
When planting the same corn varieties, the corn is planted in blocks instead of one long row, because this ensures better pollination. Since sweet corn is wind-pollinated, block planting ensures that a good supply of pollen falls on the silks. Sweet corn that is poorly pollinated grows poorly filled ears. Plant sweet corn 8 to 12 inches apart and leave 2 1/2 to 3 feet between rows, planting several short rows.


----------



## DonTesla (May 16, 2017)

Anyone use worm compost leachate (diluted to strength) to *charge* their BioChar? Ive been hearing some varied opinions on the matter so though I should ask

@Rasta Roy @greasemonkeymann @any good folk reading


----------



## DonTesla (May 16, 2017)

Interesting stuff about why bunnies shouldn't eat some veggies..

The Brassicas (cabbage, broccoli, kale, Brussels sprouts, cauliflower, kohlrabi, mustard greens) contain chemical chains of glucosinolates. They also contain a special enzyme. While the vegetable is growing, the enzyme and glucosinolates are stored in separate parts of the plant. But, when a person or rabbit bites into one of these veggies, the enzyme cuts apart the chemical chain, setting the glucose (sugar) free and leaving behind sulfur. In the gut the sulfur forms hydrogen sulfide, the gas that can give bunny poops a distinctive odor, not unlike (but hopefully much less pungent than) the gas passed by a person who binged on cole slaw or sauerkraut. 

If your rabbit is like my Nestlé, he eagerly devours any of the Brassicas. This is where rabbit guardians need to be careful. Bunnies love the bitter taste of kale and its cousins. Professor Irwin Goldman at the UW Department of Horticulture says that’s the funny thing - Brassicas actually make the glucosinolate compound to discourage mammals and insects from eating them! Ingesting too much of this compound over time can have toxic effects on animal health by reducing the thyroid gland’s ability to uptake iodine.


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 16, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Anyone use worm compost leachate (diluted to strength) to *charge* their BioChar? Ive been hearing some varied opinions on the matter so though I should ask
> 
> @Rasta Roy @greasemonkeymann @any good folk reading


No, I've used homemade fish fertilizer but never leachate. I did some experiments with feeding leachate to my tomatoes last season but I got better at feeding my worms so I ran out of leachate to use lol. So that experiment never quite finished unfortunately. My worms seem happier tho! 

I don't know about your area, but I got a lot of Fisher's so fish and all their related parts are readily at my disposal. I used to use it as a liquid fertilizer but I was having too many issues with storing it, and having it go bad. Recently I've been using it to charge all the shredded wood mulch we currently have (not quite biochar), but I haven't got to really run any hard experiments with it yet. My anecdotal evidence says it's going well! I definitely think it's worth exploring the fish fertilizer option for charging if you have access to the byproducts.


----------



## fumble (May 16, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @fumble great question by the way, it is definetley wise to keep different varieties apart, especially sweets away from popcorns and so on.. we're going to do a triple row of sweet red corn, along the road, and keep the popcorn types out at the lake! Gonna try get someone else to grow the gem corns for us too, so nothing gets cross pollinated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...thank you DonT. Great info. I have read about planting in blocks vs. Rows for better pollination but that's about it. Much appreciated!


----------



## calliandra (May 17, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> may as well try go local right, lol.


looks like all signs are pointing in that direction, yup 



DonTesla said:


> Anyone use worm compost leachate (diluted to strength) to *charge* their BioChar? Ive been hearing some varied opinions on the matter so though I should ask
> 
> @Rasta Roy @greasemonkeymann @any good folk reading


1. leachate is gross, as it very probably contains anaerobic-leaning microbes
2. I don't have any
3. da @greasemonkeymann pointed out to me just recently (I was thinking ACT) that we need to charge our carbon with nitrogen to get a balance there - if we charge it with microbes the carbon is going to suck nitrogen out of the soil.

oh and
4. while the concept of the biochar offering soooo much surface area for the microbes to hang on to is cute, that's not really how the microbes hang in the soil.
They build their own houses, by producing those glues that allow the microaggregates to form 
So while I'm pretty sure the biochar will get colonized by microbes, trying to charge them with microbes to help them "find a home" lol, is actually missing the point 
At the risk of repeating myself, I love learning with you guys!


----------



## DonTesla (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the input everyone! Ill type up more responses once I'm back on the pc! Here's some pics, cause I gave my word to @eastcoastmo an update on the Jack x Shits, he sent over and I finally got the tabbie to hold a charge.. Time for an upgrade. Lol. 3 untopped from seed with a touch of LST and some decent side branching. The smells are classic lemony jack pine, lavender coke, and citrus anise. Got really greasy after their b vitamins


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone! Ill type up more responses once I'm back on the pc! Here's some pics, cause I gave my word to @eastcoastmo an update on the Jack x Shits, he sent over and I finally got the tabbie to hold a charge.. Time for an upgrade. Lol. 3 untopped from seed with a touch of LST and some decent side branching. The smells are classic lemony jack pine, lavender coke, and citrus anise. Got really greasy after their b vitaminsView attachment 3944019
> 
> View attachment 3944021


Legend, thanks for the pics mate, it looks like that cross worked well!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Legend, thanks for the pics mate, it looks like that cross worked well!!


For sure bro, I can snap pics more too, the one candy x caps smells like ultra jack herer citrus cleaner type as well, really piercing but enjoyable smell. Makes one say woah. It's strong but different. But my fav for overall is probably the afghani x skunk! Only one of 5 made it but its a stacker, its sticky, and its greasy, if you know what i mean, its productive, its really dank smelling not to mention complex and luring .. Yet structure Like a cactus . Ill snap a pic tmrw of it. i really like how the resin profile developed


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> For sure bro, I can snap pics more too, the one candy x caps smells like ultra jack herer citrus cleaner type as well, really piercing but enjoyable smell. Makes one say woah. It's strong but different. But my fav for overall is probably the afghani x skunk! Only one of 5 made it but its a stacker, its sticky, and its greasy, if you know what i mean, its productive, its really dank smelling not to mention complex and luring .. Yet structure Like a cactus . Ill snap a pic tmrw of it. i really like how the resin profile developed


Thanks man, I really appreciate that. If you don't mind, can I repost the pics on IG? A few people have asked about them, I'd love to show yours off if that's cool?


----------



## DonTesla (May 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate that. If you don't mind, can I repost the pics on IG? A few people have asked about them, I'd love to show yours off if that's cool?


You don't have to ask brotha!! But respect!! IG it up, my friend!


----------



## DonTesla (May 17, 2017)

Pink gravy, untopped, 12/12 from seedling stage, showing the multiple tops from a bit of LST.. This one looks like the Sativa pheno and smells like the George pheno.. Sweet tart and cotton candy aromas on this one are unique as always


----------



## DonTesla (May 17, 2017)

Mad vigour in these beans.. I really love them


----------



## DonTesla (May 17, 2017)

Organic TPR 12/12 Fs 

These cola Dom specimens won't be long now.. Smells very good. Only 2 of 5 germinated and they were slower and more finicky to then the BW and Dons gear but at least both were females. And both look great, especially this larger (still small) one.. Gonna make for a really good one time treat, if the smoke is insane it'll get revegged though


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You don't have to ask brotha!! But respect!! IG it up, my friend!


Thanks man, apprecuate it  if you end up taking pics of the others too, please let me know so I can IG those biatches


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man, apprecuate it  if you end up taking pics of the others too, please let me know so I can IG those biatches


For sure bro, I'll snap some for you today and tag you so you can pimp em ;D


----------



## DonTesla (May 18, 2017)

Just putting in some climbing walls in the garden for beans, sunflowers, and cukes.. should be interesting little experiment!! the beneficial nematodes are on the way so now I can get a little more aggressive and fearless, they handle 230 pests! including many of the most popular herb bugs lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> For sure bro, I'll snap some for you today and tag you so you can pimp em ;D


Nice! Thanks brethren


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice! Thanks brethren


For sure homes

Only Tested 5 
4 broke thru
2 became female
Candy x Caps, the one REAKS like sweet herer if thsts possible and the other putout the nodes heavily.. Time to baby them at last and fatten them up. No sign of herms, 
I even tested their wills pretty hard ..
Three nights in a row I gave them an hour of extra light, mid flower..
Second night was 2 hours, and third night was 3

They survived the onslaught

I test small numbers but test em hard.

If you need more ran let me know!


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

This one is stinky sticky and more stinky when you bump her..
Afgani x Skunk courtesy of the brother @eastcoastmo 

Love the structure and terp profile, only thing is I need to do another germ test, & double check the success rates. 

As with many oldschool strains and heirlooms they can be a bit tricky to germ em but once they do you're in for a treat..

I don't scuff anything the first time I try a breeder by the way, unless needed.. So for these I'd probably scuff  worth the extra effort for sure. 

This is untopped and just trained to one side ever so slightly, 12/12 from seedling one week old


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

F2 tent with some happy babies.. They get mixed spectrum starting this wknd


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

Courtesy of my good seed preserving bredgren @DonBrennon in Jah UKborage Flowering at only a few inches tall!
I clipped a lot of leaves for topdress, these plants pump out the biomass even when babies, I could only imagine how big they're gonna get outside


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

Pink gravy 12/12 from seed
Cotton candy sweet tart smells aka the Georgie or GWB pheno


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

TPR from the doc ran from seed 12/12. Lots of amber and thick furry pistils on this one, but underneath she's got the purple calyxes 

Little tough to germ compared to the others but strong and stable through the hermie test.. With a nice well rounded smell to top it off. 

Makes me look forward to the next test:


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

Loungeroom Lizards on the up and up as well
From the good homie @DonBrennon


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

Better shot of the Jack x shit 3 pack mini no till during lights on.. Loving the tea they just got for sure, not only stickier but beefier with a lot of new growth. @eastcoastmo the smells are complex and changing now the i tea'd em up, the cocaine one went more lavendary but with a twist, and has a hint of that jack smell now creeping in


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

Craziest smell by far though, with all due respect to the amazing terp profiles present in beautiful variety, which is beautiful in and of itself, well the most unique smell anyway in the garden rig now, HAS to be this little one..

Smells like pure Roasted Chicken and Cracked Pepper Chips.. Which if you've tried them, are a strong almost gravy smell but more chickeny and more peppery.. Almost makes you cough as opposed to the gravy gag

This is a really weird pheno cause its in the pot with the grease traps, aka djs BB x NYCD Bx of the blue greasy pheno and everyone so far has smelled EXACTLY like her past. However, this one, same structure, totally different smell. So unique I am contemplating mailing all the Canadian homies a leaf cause its THAT funky and bang on roasted chicken chips


----------



## DonTesla (May 19, 2017)

The Roasted Chicken and Cracked Pepper pheno, via the Djs x NYcDz Greasetrap beans, expressing itself extremely uniquely despite partial neglect up til now. Time for her to get babied too

Nematodes, co2, teas, mixed lighting, uv, and front row.. These little blueberry strains reallÿ love their co2, just like real blueberries, something to note as well


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> For sure homes
> 
> Only Tested 5
> 4 broke thru
> ...


Nice! Loving the cookie structure on her mate, the ones I grew out were very sweet in smell too! Thanks man


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3945751
> This one is stinky sticky and more stinky when you bump her..
> Afgani x Skunk courtesy of the brother @eastcoastmo
> 
> ...


Wow, she looks really greasy hey, the afghan mum was the same, really greasy and sticky! Cheers for the info on germing too, I agree, the older strains tend to be a little difficult. 



DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3945772
> 
> Better shot of the Jack x shit 3 pack mini no till during lights on.. Loving the tea they just got for sure, not only stickier but beefier with a lot of new growth. @eastcoastmo the smells are complex and changing now the i tea'd em up, the cocaine one went more lavendary but with a twist, and has a hint of that jack smell now creeping in


Cheers for the extra shot brethren, she does look real good, that jack smell is captivating, I'm glad to hear it comes through! I'm hoping to run some of these myself soon to make a feminised line of it!!


----------



## calliandra (May 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Loungeroom Lizards on the up and up as wellView attachment 3945770
> From the good homie @DonBrennon


yeeehaa!!! rooting for these, hoping to grow them too someday


----------



## DonBrennon (May 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Loungeroom Lizards on the up and up as wellView attachment 3945770
> From the good homie @DonBrennon


Awesome bro, here's a couple of snaps of the mom before the cops took her, fully loaded with zero support required


----------



## fumble (May 19, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Awesome bro, here's a couple of snaps of the mom before the cops took her, fully loaded with zero support required
> View attachment 3945861 View attachment 3945862


Wow...gorgeous!


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, she looks really greasy hey, the afghan mum was the same, really greasy and sticky! Cheers for the info on germing too, I agree, the older strains tend to be a little difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the extra shot brethren, she does look real good, that jack smell is captivating, I'm glad to hear it comes through! I'm hoping to run some of these myself soon to make a feminised line of it!!


REAL greasy, stops your fingers in the tracks though at the same time, I love when plants do that! All my heirlooms from the 80's 90's etc are the same, tough to germ but hella exciting when they do! Gonna do another germ test I think, just so we can verify.. maybe it will go better with a scuff this time and also I like to germ older stuff directly in shallow soil trays with humidity domes.. skipping the paper towel and water methods altogether.. When we find out results from phase 2, I'll holla, as usual!


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Awesome bro, here's a couple of snaps of the mom before the cops took her, fully loaded with zero support required
> View attachment 3945861 View attachment 3945862


Woah, just strong and immune beasts!! this makes me wanna VEG VEG VEG!!!!! thanks for the post dawg!


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yeeehaa!!! rooting for these, hoping to grow them too someday


Did you want some!?


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2017)

_Cheers for the extra shot brethren, she does look real good, that jack smell is captivating, I'm glad to hear it comes through! I'm hoping to run some of these myself soon to make a feminised line of it!!_

Oops missed this part, lol
We can make you a femmed run of the keepers if you like, just gotta tell me what smell or structure you want locked down and we'll look out for it and zero in on it!
@eastcoastmo


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2017)

10 CTF seeds and 3 BB Greasetrap seeds (high CBD) after 36 hours.. 13 for 13 open with about 12 tails already

another excellent germ of our in house strain as well as our most popular RG strain.. woohooo!
Nice and VIABLE!


----------



## DonTesla (May 20, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Awesome bro, here's a couple of snaps of the mom before the cops took her, fully loaded with zero support required
> View attachment 3945861 View attachment 3945862


Had to look twice, love this shot! What be keeping these ones so happy at even at night mon? Love that


----------



## DonBrennon (May 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Had to look twice, love this shot! What be keeping these ones so happy at even at night mon? Love that


All those gals got the full love treatment, occasional AACT's/Nute tea's and FFJ's, but I think the main factor was the homemade thermal compost, that stuff seriously rocked!!! I've started building the materials for one on the allotment, but the ingredients aren't going to be quite so elaborate this time and it's gonna be a couple of weeks till I've got the volume to really get it cooking.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 21, 2017)

I feel a bad back coming on, LMAO


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> REAL greasy, stops your fingers in the tracks though at the same time, I love when plants do that! All my heirlooms from the 80's 90's etc are the same, tough to germ but hella exciting when they do! Gonna do another germ test I think, just so we can verify.. maybe it will go better with a scuff this time and also I like to germ older stuff directly in shallow soil trays with humidity domes.. skipping the paper towel and water methods altogether.. When we find out results from phase 2, I'll holla, as usual!


That's great info mate, thank you! I'll be doing some germ tests myself too, just to confirm! One question, how far along is the jack shit? Someone asked me on IG the other day! 



DonTesla said:


> _Cheers for the extra shot brethren, she does look real good, that jack smell is captivating, I'm glad to hear it comes through! I'm hoping to run some of these myself soon to make a feminised line of it!!_
> 
> Oops missed this part, lol
> We can make you a femmed run of the keepers if you like, just gotta tell me what smell or structure you want locked down and we'll look out for it and zero in on it!
> @eastcoastmo


Oh man, that would be awesome! I'm hoping to find a quickish flowering (8-10 weeks), frosty but leaning more to the skunk side smell wise, if that helps? Thanks my man!


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2017)

"...All cannabis use is medicinal use."
-Dr. David Allen


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> All those gals got the full love treatment, occasional AACT's/Nute tea's and FFJ's, but I think the main factor was the homemade thermal compost, that stuff seriously rocked!!! I've started building the materials for one on the allotment, but the ingredients aren't going to be quite so elaborate this time and it's gonna be a couple of weeks till I've got the volume to really get it cooking.


A couple weeks?! Thats a big success if you ask me, nice work bro!


----------



## calliandra (May 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Did you want some!?


actually, I already HAVE some, lucky me!
Just waiting for a miracle to happen and my new growroom to build itself to get going haha
Knowing my new self, you'll be harvesting before that happens 


DonTesla said:


> REAL greasy, stops your fingers in the tracks though at the same time, I love when plants do that! All my heirlooms from the 80's 90's etc are the same, tough to germ but hella exciting when they do! Gonna do another germ test I think, just so we can verify.. maybe it will go better with a scuff this time and also I like to germ older stuff directly in shallow soil trays with humidity domes.. skipping the paper towel and water methods altogether.. When we find out results from phase 2, I'll holla, as usual!


Ah cool learned something there, I will try this scuffing thing next time I try to germ a Pineapple Express auto - I love that strain, but it has a hard time getting started - originally I thought I got old seeds, but the same happened with new seeds from another dealer aaand I've been hearing the same from other growers.
So how do you scuff? scratch the seed over some sandpaper?

As for skipping paper towel!!!
Possibly the one best way to go, especially when relying on microbial cooperation, is direct seed into the soil.
And definitely what I'll be doing from now on.
BECAUSE!
Just yesterday I learned that seeds start putting out exudates to wake up the microbial herd even _before _that shell splits and the seedling rears up its cute lil headsie!
Isn't that amazing!?!


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's great info mate, thank you! I'll be doing some germ tests myself too, just to confirm! One question, how far along is the jack shit? Someone asked me on IG the other day!


Oh fr sure!
5 weeks ish! about day 35


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> actually, I already HAVE some, lucky me!
> Just waiting for a miracle to happen and my new growroom to build itself to get going haha
> Knowing my new self, you'll be harvesting before that happens
> 
> ...


Super amazing info, thanks Calli!

As for the scuff, yes, a clean metal nail file is what I like to use, one dedicated to beans only! Gently scuff the outside ridge that gets created at the seam where the two sides connect... basically a super gentle scuffing along the parts that open in case its toughened and sealed a bit too much!!

But normally I test without doing it first! As I have been known to drop a seed or two while scuffing.. but Ima guy with fat fingers so its a bit harder for me maybe, lol.

Im sure you'll be successful regardless!


----------



## calliandra (May 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Super amazing info, thanks Calli!
> 
> As for the scuff, yes, a clean metal nail file is what I like to use, one dedicated to beans only! Gently scuff the outside ridge that gets created at the seam where the two sides connect... basically a super gentle scuffing along the parts that open in case its toughened and sealed a bit too much!!
> 
> ...


Ah yes, my little runt is coming along healthily, and is starting to build fast. So I'm happy for now, will definitely add a dedicated file to my seed box for the future though 
Cheers!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Oh fr sure!
> 5 weeks ish! about day 35


Sweet, thanks brother, looking amazing for 5 weeks hey


----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet, thanks brother, looking amazing for 5 weeks hey


Very nice specimen @eastcoastmo for sure.. I like the buds roundedness, width and overall plant structure, and smell is great too .. sweet but also faintly skunky and dank too, tis really nice. It'd be the one to reveg I think. There is another one that looks more sativa, looks about 2 weeks behind, but its the same age, its gonna be nice one, its picking up now too


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Very nice specimen @eastcoastmo for sure.. I like the buds roundedness, width and overall plant structure, and smell is great too .. sweet but also faintly skunky and dank too, tis really nice. It'd be the one to reveg I think. There is another one that looks more sativa, looks about 2 weeks behind, but its the same age, its gonna be nice one, its picking up now too


I'm with you mate, you got a pheno I was hoping for, the more indica leaner that finishes quick but still has the Jack smell and greasyness, most excellent! The sativa pheno should finish up fairly quickly though, the mum did for me anyway, round 10 weeks I think from memory


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2017)

@eastcoastmo
Yeah the sativa pheno has gone pretty nuts now, bro, its not far behind now that it got a nice fungal dom tea!

10 weeks sounds about bang on


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @eastcoastmo
> Yeah the sativa pheno has gone pretty nuts now, bro, its not far behind now that it got a nice fungal dom tea!
> 
> 10 weeks sounds about bang on


Unreal mate, are you able to snap a pic for me to whore out on IG? Haha


----------



## DonTesla (May 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Unreal mate, are you able to snap a pic for me to whore out on IG? Haha


of course, Easty. NP at all

Next chance I get


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2017)

Time to plant the corn fence 

Separate property as to not cross pollinate


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2017)

2 week old fava beans going crazy in the fungal Dom soil !


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2017)

Wild Dagga aka The Lions Tail loving organic soil and cob life


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2017)

Jack x Shit at 6 weeks 12/12 from seed .. Couldn't snap a good shot of the sat Dom pheno tho!


----------



## DonTesla (May 29, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (May 29, 2017)

looks like uv been keepen busy good stuff


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> looks like uv been keepen busy good stuff


Yes mate, thanks for dropping in and saying hi! How are things with you?


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yes mate, thanks for dropping in and saying hi! How are things with you?


pretty good just waiting on some beans got my vermi hut going and my raised garden bed goin thinken bout tuning that into a green house other than that just waiting 2 start a grow beans shoud be here any day now im planing on growing vision seeds nl auto and fast buds west coast og been 9 weeks and counting since iv smoked lol cant wait 2 use the worm castings my vege garden seems to love em


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> pretty good just waiting on some beans got my vermi hut going and my raised garden bed goin thinken bout tuning that into a green house other than that just waiting 2 start a grow beans shoud be here any day now im planing on growing vision seeds nl auto and fast buds west coast og been 9 weeks and counting since iv smoked lol cant wait 2 use the worm castings my vege garden seems to love em


oh man, I bet.. you're in for a meaningful run then eh.. thats gonna be epic times

yeah homemade castings are the best... good on ya for putting in the work into setting that up


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Don sent you an email.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2017)

beautiful George w bush pheno of the Pink Gravy getting some lst in mid veg and loving it in my buddies med garden.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## PigTrotter (Jun 4, 2017)

Saw Macka B live a few months ago  great sounds djs blue berry bx is nice art thanks jah earth. Thoes pink graveys above look nice.is the gorge w bush a pheono? I love the leaf shape. Really sharp edges. Unfortunately the tester we got was a man. 

That shit 6weeks from seed looks killa nice work Don T.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

PigTrotter said:


> Saw Macka B live a few months ago  great sounds djs blue berry bx is nice art thanks jah earth. Thoes pink graveys above look nice.is the gorge w bush a pheono? I love the leaf shape. Really sharp edges. Unfortunately the tester we got was a man.
> 
> That shit 6weeks from seed looks killa nice work Don T.


Hey PT how you doing buddy, sheit, next time you hear of a good show you gotta give me some heads up, I gotta start seeing all these raga cats live too, that'd be the liiiife and good vibes man. congrats on that Macka b show

that djs bb art niice, did you get to hang that (on your wall) yet!?? 

Yeah GWB, the pink gravy has a _really_ nice and beefy, squat pheno, it puts out the yield with little to no training, its the one that has gave me so many pink trichome macros, its usually less gravy smelling and more sweet smelling, like a cotton candy or sweet tarts, but with deep, lilac undertones, its really strong and expansive like the other taller pheno just sweeter and stockier, and lil more easier to control. 
great for the tents and cab cats and medical growers with height limits. we call it the George pheno cause it gets right bushy with a simple lean over lst or single topping, its a monster. I love running it 12/12 from seed it puts out like a 30 day veg. and when you veg it, it just puts out mean ass colas and bud sticks

the sat dom aka platinum gravy pheno, that one is hiiighly sought after and regarded too though, has some of the most unreal expansion I've ever seen, top 2 of all time for me, only one that comes close is my dads heirloom collection, his top one from that is too bloody serious..almost deadly, for sure requires a recovery time. but yeah like that, this thinner pheno is so pungent too, that more limonene pronounced pheno that puts out that deep complex lemony fruit loops smell but it turns to gravy smells at different stages of different specimens lives, some in flower, some in cure, the gravy smell can pop late, right when the rh gets perfect. to the point it shocks you at first and has made people gag when resmelling its the funniest when that happens. the Chernobyl and Super Lemon Haze can both put out frost in veg too, they're simply just heavy hitters and combining freaky parents just made killer killer beans, its hard for me to like other beans as much cause these ones germ soo fast and I get so many females, and all are keepers, thats the kind of beans I like, they are so stable theyre rock solid. I cant get these to hermie even when I do stress tests and leave lights on. the heat just makes them pray


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

@PigTrotter thanks bud, the JackShit has a crystal lamp helping it fatten up, its got an electric twist on that classic pricing Jack smell, its a zinger that makes you perk up, and say 

"holy shit."

"wasn't expecting that, lol"


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Jun 7, 2017)

yo dontesla how ya been mon just curios how u germinate your seeds i put some in a seed propigator 2 days in and there starting 2 sprout i always thought germing in soil was ment 2 take longer


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> yo dontesla how ya been mon just curios how u germinate your seeds i put some in a seed propigator 2 days in and there starting 2 sprout i always thought germing in soil was ment 2 take longer


What I have been doing is not the paper towel method.. I usually use room temp RO water to soak and rinse, especially heirlooms, and then re soak in more tepid clean RO for 24 hours or so, til shells crack, and tails start to emerge and protrude a bit, using a heating pad, in a glass (low-ball with flat bottom) and taped sides for darkness, then into a dark warm room with good airflow, as oxygen is paramagnetic and helps speed things, then once they crack, bam, they go into a humid dome with compost rich soil where they are left for a couple days in a half inch of soil only.. from there within 2 to 3 days they are 1 to 2 inches tall and I pull them out gently which is really really easy at such a thin amount and straight into 2 inch squares and then a few days after that into half gallons or beer cups.. 

Ive also been playing with just putting them straight into the soil, even straight into 7 gallon pots, which only works well if you have a lot of airflow, highly paramagnetic mix, no bugs, and a great mixed spectrum..

Putting 5 or ten of them straight into a humid dome (half inch of soil in a tray) without soaking is my latest thing, thanks to @calliandra for the tip, as seeds put out signals that attract beneficial bacteria and so forth even before they open, right Cali?! Any good links on that by chance? Thats a trick I would use for old heirloom mmj seeds cause the calluses along the seams of the seed could use a little breaking down and softening up and now I hear its great to do.. I do like to see my seeds crack though, and I measure the speed, and then use the water to start the life, its better water than I thought!!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 7, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What I have been doing is not the paper towel method.. I usually use room temp RO water to soak and rinse, especially heirlooms, and then re soak in more tepid clean RO for 24 hours or so, til shells crack, and tails start to emerge and protrude a bit, using a heating pad, in a glass (low-ball with flat bottom) and taped sides for darkness, then into a dark warm room with good airflow, as oxygen is paramagnetic and helps speed things, then once they crack, bam, they go into a humid dome with compost rich soil where they are left for a couple days in a half inch of soil only.. from there within 2 to 3 days they are 1 to 2 inches tall and I pull them out gently which is really really easy at such a thin amount and straight into 2 inch squares and then a few days after that into half gallons or beer cups..
> 
> Ive also been playing with just putting them straight into the soil, even straight into 7 gallon pots, which only works well if you have a lot of airflow, highly paramagnetic mix, no bugs, and a great mixed spectrum..
> 
> Putting 5 or ten of them straight into a humid dome (half inch of soil in a tray) without soaking is my latest thing, thanks to @calliandra for the tip, as seeds put out signals that attract beneficial bacteria and so forth even before they open, right Cali?! Any good links on that by chance? Thats a trick I would use for old heirloom mmj seeds cause the calluses along the seams of the seed could use a little breaking down and softening up and now I hear its great to do.. I do like to see my seeds crack though, and I measure the speed, and then use the water to start the life, its better water than I thought!!


wow cool thanks for sharing man i was gunna soak em overnight a glass of water with some rhizotonic but decided i wanna mess with them as little as possable so i put em in a seed propigater on a seed matt im gunnu transplant em into there final pot when there ready in a canna terra mixed with some castings that my worms made thay seem 2 be happy eggs every where


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> wow cool thanks for sharing man i was gunna soak em overnight a glass of water with some rhizotonic but decided i wanna mess with them as little as possable so i put em in a seed propigater on a seed matt im gunnu transplant em into there final pot when there ready in a canna terra mixed with some castings that my worms made thay seem 2 be happy eggs every where


My pleasure @giglewigle 
eggs everywhere is a very good sign!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2017)

Building on previous research conducted by Professor Eric Nelson's research group in the Department of Plant Pathology and Plant-Microbe Biology, Ph.D. student Allison Jack has shown that beneficial microbes in vermicompost can colonize a seed's surface and protect it from infection by releasing a substance that interferes with the chemical signaling between the host and the pathogen.

Source:
http://news.cornell.edu/stories/2011/12/research-worm-compost-can-suppress-plant-disease


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2017)

Editor's note: The following is an extract

from a previous article by Bill Nicholson on

rock dust and paramagnetism -

Professor Phillip Callahan has shown that particles of

paramagnetic blue metal in soil act as antennae to draw

electromagnetic radiation from the atmosphere into the

soil. These same particles then transmit further radiations

into the soil and increase cell division in both plants and

beneficial microbes. This activity greatly benefits plant

growth.

The finer the particles the faster the soil microbes can

break down the blue metal to plant food, thus fine dust is

best for this purpose. This activity is greatly increased

when plenty of compost is present in the soil.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> seeds put out signals that attract beneficial bacteria and so forth even before they open, right Cali?! Any good links on that by chance?


yes, right 
And sorry no, no links at the mo (though there surely are), Ingham said this in the course I'm taking, that the plant starts putting out exudates and enzymes even before it sprouts - which makes TOTAL sense, prepping its enviromnet before it even ventures forth 
Cheers!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation @calliandra

Have you ever heard of magnetic bacteria / (magnetic fossils) !? The living bacteria are larger than escherichia coli bacteria and have less moving parts for propulsion yet can swim _twice_ as fast through water, than their more physically adept counterparts, go figure!

Magnetotactic bacteria (MTB) are a diverse group of microorganisms with the ability to orient and migrate along geomagnetic field lines. This unique feat is based on specific intracellular organelles, the magnetosomes, which, in most MTB, comprise nanometer-sized, membrane bound crystals of magnetic iron minerals and organized into chains _via_ a dedicated cytoskeleton.

[snip]

Mature magnetite crystals typically fall within a narrow size range of about 35–120nm (Schüler 2008), except the very large magnetite crystals with lengths up to 250nm produced by an uncultured coccus (Ulysses et al. 2006). Bacterial magnetosomes in this range are stable single-magnetic domains (SD) and are permanently magnetic at ambient temperature (Bazylinski and Frankel 2004).

[snip]

Full article @
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S094450131200047X



Amazing thing is they can survive in aerobic and anaerobic conditions, as well as those dominated by nitrates as well ammonium! Its like nature put volcanoes and these bacteria here as a one two magnetic earth punch, to help harness all the EMF energy present in the environement / atmosphere (2000-5000 lightning bolts per minute worldwide? wow- for me this just keeps getting more interesting and interconnected ) - Don


----------



## calliandra (Jun 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks for the confirmation @calliandra
> 
> Have you ever heard of magnetic bacteria / (magnetic fossils) !? The living bacteria are larger than escherichia coli bacteria and have less moving parts for propulsion yet can swim _twice_ as fast through water, than their more physically adept counterparts, go figure!
> 
> ...


Ooo that sounds super interesting!
And no, I haven't heard of these, at the moment I'm really focussed on getting a grasp on the big picture, really understanding the processes, so I haven't been looking at single species at all, beyond brushing shoulders with them here and there. Yes, a _whole _universe there to be discovered!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ooo that sounds super interesting!
> And no, I haven't heard of these, at the moment I'm really focussed on getting a grasp on the big picture, really understanding the processes, so I haven't been looking at single species at all, beyond brushing shoulders with them here and there. Yes, a _whole _universe there to be discovered!


I just stumbled upon too! also in my quest for understanding, lol. Tis quite the fascinating system everything is a part of.. maybe I should do some ayahuasca to better understand the interconnected of it all, cause the interconnectedness I can tell, Is quite mind blowing, where's a shaman when you need one nowadays! lol

Happy for you taking that course though, I think I will too if you, especially if you really recommend it..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2017)

_Throughout history, farmers have been known to distribute ground-up paramagnetic rock in their fields to revitalize the soil and stimulate plant or crop growth. Paramagnetic rock generally directs and amplifies organic energy in a single direction. The organic energy actually converges like a beam as it passes through a medium, such as the ground or air. Hence, this paramagnetic force functions as a magnetic modulator and stimulant for plant growth and increased agricultural output._ 
- Philip S CALLAHAN


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 8, 2017)

Back to the herb folks!

What should we call this strain!!!

Anyone have any killer name ideas!?!?

Its O G Kush crossed with the Super Lemon Haze x Chernobyl, which is way too fuckin wordy eh! lol!

Have a great day everyone, kiss and hug those loved ones, life is precious.

Thanks in advance for the creative flow!!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 8, 2017)

what about moab mother of all bud


----------



## calliandra (Jun 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Back to the herb folks!
> 
> What should we call this strain!!!
> 
> ...


HOW can we make suggestions if we haven't tried those sparklies?


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 9, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Back to the herb folks!
> 
> What should we call this strain!!!
> 
> ...


It's an obvious one, if the name's not already taken. ............Lemon Krush


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 9, 2017)

ooooh Lemon Krush! I like that, nice ring to it.. good call @DonBrennon 



calliandra said:


> HOW can we make suggestions if we haven't tried those sparklies?


lol..

ahhhhhh, we better arrange that then!!!


----------



## calliandra (Jun 9, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> ooooh Lemon Krush! I like that, nice ring to it.. good call @DonBrennon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calli on world tour - from bud to bud haha!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 9, 2017)

lemon krush doas have a nice ring to it hay do u have that strain that smelled like gravy


----------



## PigTrotter (Jun 22, 2017)

The super lemon haze x chenobyl is pink gravy right? So pink gravy x og kush? 

Oh gravy 

Original pink gangster

Ocean lemon shock

Humm might need some work


----------



## Johnei (Jun 22, 2017)

Lemon Hernobyl Kush 
First time smoked Chernobyl recently and I want more. Got a chernobyl baby sprouted up. Can't F'in wait!
and Super Lemon Haze with an OG. This sounds like amazing cross. Awesome man. That shit looks packed with ooey gooey goodness! Very nice.

Fascinating info about the rock dust magnetism/microbes etc. I mainly use Glacial Rock Dust in my mixes. I thought I knew tingz but WOW some interesting stuff. Now just gotta sift through 170 pages because I know there's gotta be some more great info in here for me.

Good Growing!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> lemon krush doas have a nice ring to it hay do u have that strain that smelled like gravy


It does have a good ring, eh, Lemon Krush!! 

As for that coveted intense Gravy, you bet! . 

PM me your email


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Lemon Hernobyl Kush
> First time smoked Chernobyl recently and I want more. Got a chernobyl baby sprouted up. Can't F'in wait!
> and Super Lemon Haze with an OG. This sounds like amazing cross. Awesome man. That shit looks packed with ooey gooey goodness! Very nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining the group and contributing some ideas, @Johnei, appreciate it 

Yeah you're bang on, its really gooey and sticky, and suuuuuper tasty. The sheer level of frost changes the flavour on all the Gravy crosses but this one is probably the tastiest or strongest tasting, its a lingerer that you can just keep on tasting and tasting after you smoke it. 

Good luck sifting through the pages!! If you have any questions about any old stuff just bring up as you wish!

Best regards,

Don


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2017)

PigTrotter said:


> The super lemon haze x chenobyl is pink gravy right? So pink gravy x og kush?
> 
> Oh gravy
> 
> ...


Yeah you got it buddy- thanks for the ideas too hey! 

Just worded it as such cause I think a couple ppl were getting it mixed up with the pink gravy (vs the OG x PG, lol)


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 23, 2017)

Lets name a strain!! This is for the OG KUSH x Pink Gravy (Super Lemon Haze x Gravy Chernobyl)

Cast your top 2 votes, folks, much love and big thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 23, 2017)

Hand somebody a bud saying, This is some Toxic fried chicken.
AAAAHAHAHAHAHA I love it!

Lemon pepper OG sounds good as well.


----------



## fumble (Jun 23, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Lets name a strain!! This is for the OG KUSH x Pink Gravy (Super Lemon Haze x Gravy Chernobyl)
> 
> Cast your top 2 votes, folks, much love and big thanks in advance!!!
> 
> ...


I like Lemon Krush
Fallout OG
Original Pink Gangster


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm with @fumble, I like the Lemon Krush for obvious reasons, but I'd imagine to use a name like that, the Lemon would have to come through in the final product???

My 2nd choice would also be Fallout OG

...............Jah'll need to cross the pink gravy with a good trainwreck and call it 'The Gravy Train', LMAO


----------



## fumble (Jun 25, 2017)

The Gravy Train! Love it!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Hand somebody a bud saying, This is some Toxic fried chicken.
> AAAAHAHAHAHAHA I love it!
> 
> Lemon pepper OG sounds good as well.


Hit up a UFC with a bucket of TFC!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> I'm with @fumble, I like the Lemon Krush for obvious reasons, but I'd imagine to use a name like that, the Lemon would have to come through in the final product???
> 
> My 2nd choice would also be Fallout OG
> 
> ...............Jah'll need to cross the pink gravy with a good trainwreck and call it 'The Gravy Train', LMAO


Love the input guys, thanks for everyone chiming in!!! @DonBrennon the PinkGravies are known to have 3 distinct smells, either cotton candy / sweet tart / lavender, OR lemon / pungent fruit loops OR KFC Gravy / apples, and the OG variety is usually fruitier, sweeter, more lemony, grapey, and citrus-berry noted! No more cotton candy or sweet tarts here, but more fruit, lemon included..So I think this will work!

.. the top 6 names, then, if I gathered this right, which will go on to *round 2*, for voting on IG, will be:

*Lemon Krush* (available name, tis the name a watermelon variety but that is all so far  woo)

*Fallout OG

Lemon Pepper OG

Original Pink Gangster

Toxic Fried Chicken
&
Lemon Hernobyl Kush
*
_big thanks again, fam! Im lucky to have y'all here!_


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 25, 2017)

well im out i cant decide man idk the fallout og or the toxic fried chiken of i had 2 choose


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 25, 2017)

just got your email ur alegand botha


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> well im out i cant decide man idk the fallout og or the toxic fried chiken of i had 2 choose


Duly noted my friend, thank you!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Duly noted my friend, thank you!


na man thank u ur a graet cant wait 2 support what u do


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 26, 2017)

@fumble @DonBrennon 

I actually called The PinkGravy "_GravyTrain" _for a short while, while trying to come up with its permanent name, couple years ago, y'all know me  I often go through one or two until one really sticks, lol.. but yeah, maybe it didnt stick cause there was no Trainwreck in it- might have to source the meanest cut of it we can eh!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

I still dig those last 2 on the list the most.. I'm imaging the reaction when handing somebody some

Toxic Fried Chicken ...............WhhhaAAAaAa?!?! lol

or Lemon Hernobyl Kush, just sounds so f'd up and speaks right to its genetics all the way..
but I'm biased on that last one.. lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 26, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I still dig those last 2 on the list the most.. I'm imaging the reaction when handing somebody some
> 
> Toxic Fried Chicken ...............WhhhaAAAaAa?!?! lol
> 
> ...


Time for that vote on IG hey!!! Maybe we will do a giveaway contest too, to usher in the new name!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 26, 2017)

100 percent posative vibes 2 ya bro one day i might be where youre at maybe we could meet up n have smoke eh lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 26, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> 100 percent posative vibes 2 ya bro one day i might be where youre at maybe we could meet up n have smoke eh lol


yeah for sure- anytime dude, I try keep at least a few kinds of erb around just to enjoy a bit of variety when visitors come, tis nice to sample the different exotic and rare terp profiles with other people especially those from the thread on RIU!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> yeah for sure- anytime dude, I try keep at least a few kinds of erb around just to enjoy a bit of variety when visitors come, tis nice to sample the different exotic and rare terp profiles with other people especially those from the thread on RIU!


fuck i envy you im about 2 months dry lol i cant wait for my autos 2 be raedy aparently there good for adhd whitch is what i have glad i found weed v4 alcahole id be dead by now but 2 days the day u drink my last drop. when i finnish my horticulture course im gunna move out of australia as mutch as im praoud 2 be aussie i wanna move somwhere where i can live my life the way it should be lived #fuck the governmen fuck that whanna hope i dont get a male to make seeds with fuck there will be plants growen everywhere lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 26, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> fuck i envy you im about 2 months dry lol i cant wait for my autos 2 be raedy aparently there good for adhd whitch is what i have glad i found weed v4 alcahole id be dead by now but 2 days the day u drink my last drop. when i finnish my horticulture course im gunna move out of australia as mutch as im praoud 2 be aussie i wanna move somwhere where i can live my life the way it should be lived #fuck the governmen fuck that whanna hope i dont get a male to make seeds with fuck there will be plants growen everywhere lol


oh man, its gonna be awesome when your flowers are done!


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> oh man, its gonna be awesome when your flowers are done!


hell yea next grow will be evan better cant wait 2 get some of that pink gravy gunna have a speciel soil mix just for that might even learn how 2 make my own led just for her holy shit weed that smells like gravy have i died and gone 2 heavon


----------



## fumble (Jun 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @fumble @DonBrennon
> 
> I actually called The PinkGravy "_GravyTrain" _for a short while, while trying to come up with its permanent name, couple years ago, y'all know me  I often go through one or two until one really sticks, lol.. but yeah, maybe it didnt stick cause there was no Trainwreck in it- might have to source the meanest cut of it we can eh!


I'll post a couple pics fir you tomorrow if the Pink Gravies, Bubbas Meltdowns, and Blue Mikados....they growing nicely


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 27, 2017)

fumble said:


> I'll post a couple pics fir you tomorrow if the Pink Gravies, Bubbas Meltdowns, and Blue Mikados....they growing nicely


Awesome stuff, Pink Gravy updates are my favourite, lol, we look forward to the updates big time, thank you


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> hell yea next grow will be evan better cant wait 2 get some of that pink gravy gunna have a speciel soil mix just for that might even learn how 2 make my own led just for her holy shit weed that smells like gravy have i died and gone 2 heavon


Yeah I can hardly wait, I'm excited for you! Tis a powerful journey.. newfound levels of chest expansion are my favourite.. and thats the way to do it!!! Gravy + LED + Custom Organic Living Soil = HOLY F**K EXPERIENCE


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 27, 2017)

http://www.just4growers.com/media/23637/vpd_1degree.gif

VP Link, Thanks @thccbdhealth for the handoff and Just 4 Growers.com for the chart


----------



## fumble (Jun 27, 2017)

Here you go...

Pink Gravies
 

Bubba's Meltdowns

  

Blue Mikados...a couple dif phenos


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 28, 2017)

Fumbal - That is Inspirational. 
Whats the size of your medicinal greenhouse.


----------



## fumble (Jun 28, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Fumbal - That is Inspirational.
> Whats the size of your medicinal greenhouse.


Thanks! GH is 30 x 60 and the pots are 150 gal


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 28, 2017)

Will have to follow your grow and watch these proform.
You Got Me Dreaming, Just Keep Dreaming.


----------



## fumble (Jun 28, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Will have to follow your grow and watch these proform.
> You Got Me Dreaming, Just Keep Dreaming.


What we can dream we can achieve


----------



## PigTrotter (Jun 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Lets name a strain!! This is for the OG KUSH x Pink Gravy (Super Lemon Haze x Gravy Chernobyl)
> 
> Cast your top 2 votes, folks, much love and big thanks in advance!!!
> 
> ...


"Toxic Og" gets my vote


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 28, 2017)

Holy crap, fumble, you've dropped the dang mic. Look at those big meltdowns, sheeeesh, ive never seen em so grandiose, those are gonna be fun to watch.. and those pink gravies are the George phenos eh! you're gonna have some beastly beasts and mighty colas, hopefully laden with pink hues! Untopped, those 4, uncut and from seed? 

Thanks again for the post, holy shit..


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 28, 2017)

PigTrotter said:


> "Toxic Og" gets my vote


Thanks Trotter! Noted!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 28, 2017)

I keep looking at those 150 gallon beauts under the sun.. Ten times each now at least lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 28, 2017)

those plants look so beutifull and green awsome


----------



## fumble (Jun 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Holy crap, fumble, you've dropped the dang mic. Look at those big meltdowns, sheeeesh, ive never seen em so grandiose, those are gonna be fun to watch.. and those pink gravies are the George phenos eh! you're gonna have some beastly beasts and mighty colas, hopefully laden with pink hues! Untopped, those 4, uncut and from seed?
> 
> Thanks again for the post, holy shit..


Right on! Glad you like the way thwy they looking so far. Getting support cages on over the next ccouple days...i have a feeling they gonna need it. I have nit topped the PGs or BMs but i did top one or two of the BMs


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2017)

fumble said:


> Right on! Glad you like the way thwy they looking so far. Getting support cages on over the next ccouple days...i have a feeling they gonna need it. I have nit topped the PGs or BMs but i did top one or two of the BMs


Yeah keep up the great work, at this rate some support is a good plan to think about lol! how far in are they again? 
yeah we got a few strains around with the initials BM, like Blue Matter, it makes coding tricky I hear you though on the BM / BM lol..

150 gallon untopped and right from seed though, dang, thats whats up. Something mystical in the air when you dont touch a plant. I normally lollipop a tad, and top once and lst, but its gonna be a treat to see a George go 100% all natural if thats your plan, I mean no pressure, its gonna be a treat to see any mores shots regardless of style and choices!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 29, 2017)

*Fucking Incredible!*

in·cred·i·ble
inˈkredəb(ə)l/
_adjective_
adjective: *incredible*

*1*.
impossible to believe.
"an almost incredible tale of triumph and tragedy"
synonyms: unbelievable, beyond belief, hard to believe, unconvincing, far-fetched, implausible, improbable, highly unlikely, dubious, doubtful;More
inconceivable, unthinkable, unimaginable, impossible;
_informal_hard to swallow, cock-and-bull
"I find his story incredible"
*2*.
difficult to believe; extraordinary.
"the noise from the crowd was incredible"
synonyms: magnificent, wonderful, marvelous, spectacular, remarkable, phenomenal, prodigious, breathtaking, extraordinary, unbelievable, amazing, stunning, astounding, astonishing, awe-inspiring, staggering, formidable, impressive, supreme, great, awesome, superhuman;More
_informal_fantastic, terrific, tremendous, stupendous, mind-boggling, mind-blowing, jaw-dropping, out of this world, far out;
_literary_wondrous
"an incredible feat of engineering"
informal
amazingly good or beautiful.
"I was mesmerized: she looked so incredible"


----------



## Johnei (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh man, that's from fumble, thought was TheDon's.. Crazy man, crazy. Fucking Incredible!
Chew'got'skillz'meng!


----------



## fumble (Jun 30, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah keep up the great work, at this rate some support is a good plan to think about lol! how far in are they again?
> yeah we got a few strains around with the initials BM, like Blue Matter, it makes coding tricky I hear you though on the BM / BM lol..
> 
> 150 gallon untopped and right from seed though, dang, thats whats up. Something mystical in the air when you dont touch a plant. I normally lollipop a tad, and top once and lst, but its gonna be a treat to see a George go 100% all natural if thats your plan, I mean no pressure, its gonna be a treat to see any mores shots regardless of style and choices!


Lolol...I was just re-reading my post ans noticed the doyble BMs . Bubba's Meltdown untopped Blue Mikado topped a couple. Got all the cages on yesterday...will snap some pics as soon as i can get moving


----------



## fumble (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Oh man, that's from fumble, thought was TheDon's.. Crazy man, crazy. Fucking Incredible!
> Chew'got'skillz'meng!


Thanks man!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 30, 2017)

Lmao, no worries mate! @Johnei Amazingly green, lush specimens indeed.. @fumble is killing it for sure!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 4, 2017)

"Me have me own style! Me call it _____ !"
-Macka B


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 4, 2017)

The Pink Gravy (GWBush aka Wider Leaf Pheno) with some heavy and early amber expression. 
She's been getting plenty UV, as well as plenty of Manganese and Iron, thanks to her kelp and seaweed teas. High THC and high CBD are the doctors orders..


----------



## Johnei (Jul 5, 2017)

Blue Mikados;
Just looking back at those pics previous page.. what's the story with the Blue Mikados, what is that sheeit?
I think I must have it. I want some crazy fast tall vegger Sativa style! Is she any good? super good? what 's up with that1, please?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 5, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Blue Mikados;
> Just looking back at those pics previous page.. what's the story with the Blue Mikados, what is that sheeit?
> I think I must have it. I want some crazy fast tall vegger Sativa style! Is she any good? super good? what 's up with that1, please?


Just a Special request from a friend to hunt down a special variety..tis from an older blueberry Hashplant lover/specialist /generational growther here in my region .. It's on my list to run in house but right now I'm running Shotta fruit Cake, Shotta Berry Kush, Bubbas Meltdown, Pink Gravy, SSDD f2 as well as goji OG f2's. 

I believe Mikado is some kind of raspberry haze though which is pretty cool.

If fumble says its good I can try get us some more..and from there I will hook you up!!!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks man! Let me know.
I bless your garden!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 6, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Thanks man! Let me know.
> I bless your garden!


Appreciate the blessing! .. if in a rush my good homie has a variation of it too, I believe Mikado x Nightcap 

We are also working a special 14 week Laos Landrace Sativa .. our next special Pink Gravy variation, its gonna be something else to say the least!! big up!


----------



## fumble (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to the Blue Mikados...and the Pink Gravies...and the Bubbas Meltdowns!
Did you just say the PG is a high CBD strain? Bonus!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 7, 2017)

fumble said:


> I'm really looking forward to the Blue Mikados...and the Pink Gravies...and the Bubbas Meltdowns!
> Did you just say the PG is a high CBD strain? Bonus!


Yes, Fumble, keep loving them super well .. you have the shorter wider pheno of the PinkGravy going I see, and that one specifically is usually the sweeter more cotton candy and lavender sweet tart smell (less fruit loop dank/ gravy) but with more tendency to show the pink hues laiden with that pink thc (both bulbs and stalks) and if not that then it will likely be the one to really amber up, really early. The shot at the top of the page is off of the exact same pheno of PG that you have isolated over there in the greenhouse, 150 style except in a 7 gal, so look out- we are excited too no doubt!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 7, 2017)

Screen shot of a screen shot, taken off the phone with the macro lens. Still hunting the expensive camera down (researching a class higher now) but doing the best we can with what we got meanwhile.. little repost since the 1st msg is always small on new page

This is the Pink Gravy GWB pheno 

(shorter, bushier vs the taller, more sativa dom.. both have extreme high thc/early amber tendencies thanks to the Super Lemon Haze mother they hail from, who was chosen from the best of several SLH females, many 100's literally, spanning over dozens of runs/several years.. so the recessive stockier structure and smell of Chernobyl father's father comes out with the SLH dominance of the extreme high thc and amber.. mm I love that combo as much as the opposite). The Gravy Chernobyl smells backed with the SSH structure, also utterly rare and amazing.


----------



## fumble (Jul 7, 2017)

Well hot damn! Thanks for the info on the PGs. I am so hoping for the pink


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2017)

Anytime sistah @fumble


you guys got the full spectrum / UV working for you full time so you will be upping your chances a lot right there, for sure. 


How much more veg time for those big beasts?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2017)

Ok Don fam and trolls alike, a couple of my running theories outlined in color


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2017)

When you train a Pink Gravy for that Scrog / width..

Big thanks to the medical homie for the pic and great job on the topping and LST!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 9, 2017)

cant wait to grow some pink gravy getting a compost tumbler tomorro gunna biuld a soil over winter in it


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 10, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> cant wait to grow some pink gravy getting a compost tumbler tomorro gunna biuld a soil over winter in it


thats 100% awesome man, where did you end up finding your tumbler again?!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 10, 2017)

fuck winter


DonTesla said:


> thats 100% awesome man, where did you end up finding your tumbler again?!


ebay 145 australian looked again and one came up for 125 but ye im eather going to get all the stuff from ebay or build a soil im wary of buying things like this from over seas becuse of the exchange rate and customs i lost 300 once buying soil from over seas it went 2 fed ex wherehouse or somthing and i coudent get there and i was paranoid this was years ago before i knew anything im gunna hit up build a soil later on and ask them im sure thay would be happy 2 help gunna learn 2 boild a soler panal so then i can run ac and every thing and not have 2 worry about the electric bill lol so far iv got 400 saved


----------



## calliandra (Jul 12, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3975169
> Ok Don fam and trolls alike, a couple of my running theories outlined in color


Very pretty!!
Would you care to expand a bit on this? 
What is the A-Ox foliar and the VPD?

I was thinking of you the other day when I checked on the Pineapple Express Auto I've been growing on the side - and she had developed a distinct smell of POT ROAST! LOL imagine my surprise, the times I've grown her before she was just straight pineapple with a bit of grape and haziness mixed in
So could that be the "gravy" you guys are always talking about?!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 13, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> fuck winter
> 
> ebay 145 australian looked again and one came up for 125 but ye im eather going to get all the stuff from ebay or build a soil im wary of buying things like this from over seas becuse of the exchange rate and customs i lost 300 once buying soil from over seas it went 2 fed ex wherehouse or somthing and i coudent get there and i was paranoid this was years ago before i knew anything im gunna hit up build a soil later on and ask them im sure thay would be happy 2 help gunna learn 2 boild a soler panal so then i can run ac and every thing and not have 2 worry about the electric bill lol so far iv got 400 saved


Yeah the borders and boundaries are bumbleclot the nuisance.. I have so much stuff to give away, tents, intake fans, panels, ballasts, lights, shelves.. but I'm not gonna send it anywhere .. even my old 4x8 grow room that I painted rasta colours and lacquered.. thats something that just needs to be picked up! 

As for AU, I wonder if you build my old recipe, if you could get most of the stuff in AUS.. its only about 10 ingredients

I'd love to see you build your soil from within the AU .. to have someone's soil taken, that is just undivinely inhumane mang.. the nearest city has absolute crap for organic ingredients?? Maybe you can talk them into carrying them.. thats what I did in my city.. now the 2 big headshops here have a little organic section at least


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah the borders and boundaries are bumbleclot the nuisance.. I have so much stuff to give away, tents, intake fans, panels, ballasts, lights, shelves.. but I'm not gonna send it anywhere .. even my old 4x8 grow room that I painted rasta colours and lacquered.. thats something that just needs to be picked up!
> 
> As for AU, I wonder if you build my old recipe, if you could get most of the stuff in AUS.. its only about 10 ingredients
> 
> I'd love to see you build your soil from within the AU .. to have someone's soil taken, that is just undivinely inhumane mang.. the nearest city has absolute crap for organic ingredients?? Maybe you can talk them into carrying them.. thats what I did in my city.. now the 2 big headshops here have a little organic section at least


Id never actually steal someones soil we have big park where theres lots of trees its all clay tho im probably going to just compost what i need


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Very pretty!!
> Would you care to expand a bit on this?
> What is the A-Ox foliar and the VPD?
> 
> ...


Don't mind at all 

I was going to mention how if we want our plants to have more antioxidants which is what anthocyanin is, technically, the pinkish purplish hue we are looking for.. we should consider feeding them more antioxidants, be thru the worm's diets, soil feedings, or even air mistings. Once they are in place (abundance of antioxidants) then there are things we can do to "aid in pulling them out" so to speak.. if there is a reason to, that is... let me explain .. 

After many trials and rounds of experimentation followed tightly by macro investigation, I realized there is a way to affect the "derma" cells in the long stalk part of the trichome gland by playing with vapour pressures and specifically using negative pressure / Vapour Pressure *Drops *and the big precursor: UV earlier in the day to create minor stress- if the supply of antioxidants are there in the soil, magic could happen.. 

Especially when the soil is very well amended and very alive in all ways, when one is able to use plain neutral RO, as more neutral pH water helps amplify the bright hue .. 
(blue purple and red are also possible based on pH fluxes depending on whether high or low, as well as if other elements are present such as Aluminum) 

but again, UV exposure and therefore early UV / full spectrum exposure is important or shall I say my main theorized precursor to the plants wanting to be doing this.. 
not only because it builds a tolerance and can take longer focused periods later (especially in the end, of UV / deep reds and far reds) but its the very reason to it _wanting_ to create more substance in its exterior tissues to "protect itself" more .. simple survival and instinctual reactions.. almost like it creates a tan / rooftop for their bright convertible lifestyle, because clear glasslike crystals amplify and magnify the bright powerful spectrums (plants can see after all in a way).. if the diet is fully supplied, and factors allow, its just another tool or weapon the plant has to combat the extremes of life.. 

Of course, however, I think certain seeds are more inclined to this type of behaviour, especially really high thc varieties (billions of trich-relationships between sky and skin (aka plant) and therefor soil get established on the plants which cant hurt the odds of having complete more well rounded fully operational defence mechanisms aka trichomes develop) as well as early amber varieties. Having both or either of those present in the gene line is a big helper I think. 

As for the two colours in the diagram, its because there is a basal cell in the thrichome that seemingly blocks the hue from coming up into the secretory cells, and for me, thats the crown achievement in macro organic MMJ photography .. I cloned the Tight (Pink) Dojo that I ran, the one that went riiight pink in the 'secre-cells' (thru and thru pink secretory cells) and after the mother got one treatment, of UV and A-ox foliar (A-Ox - = anti-oxidant) .. the clone got no UV and no foliar and no VPDrops's and after harvest pictures showed the traits were NOT expressed.. that is, there was no need (for UV protection) and no magic ingredient (no extra antioxidants supplied in abundance to play with, be it through air or soil) 

Then to confirm, I did a round with several companies gear to test my theories and I was able to create hue.. in the sealed room I would build pressure up and vapour and RH then I would drop in middle of the night like a dew pressure drops each night. Focused Exposure to UV each night right before bed .. lay down some extra hue and need for shelter... then help the plant draw it out at night. Again, this was aided by paragmagnetic minerals in the soil/ crystals and worm castings that were made from scratch with a lot of great inputs, I think that helped the proton/electron flow. 

Ended up pulling pink into the trichs on 60% of the specimens..same soil all around, no A-Ox foliar and the Bubbas Meltdown and Pink Gravy did it (big derma cell change,s not secre-cells though) quite prominently but the higher potency ones were the ones did it, too, The LA Choc and the Red Belly Diesel for example, but the weaker ones didnt; the JOTI, Crap King, etc etc. this leads me to believe its a trait thats inherent and expressible in stronger strains, but requires coaxing and certain environmental factors to be in place, in order to be brought to the forefront of visible exposure. 

Hope that helps a bit.. if you guys make headway please share 

@DonPetro @Chronikool @fumble @eastcoastmo @DonBrennon @calliandra @Grandpa GreenJeans @kmog33 @thccbdhealth @greasemonkeymann @rastaroy @iHearAll and many many more


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Don't mind at all
> 
> I was going to mention how if we want our plants to have more antioxidants which is what anthocyanin is, technically, the pinkish purplish hue we are looking for.. we should consider feeding them more antioxidants, be thru the worm's diets, soil feedings, or even air mistings. Once they are in place (abundance of antioxidants) then there are things we can do to "aid in pulling them out" so to speak.. if there is a reason to, that is... let me explain ..
> 
> ...


I'm.glad you tagged me in this don, because recently I have been using pretty much every new lighting tech available and as good as your old may be per watt with all these new led fixtures, the flowers just aren't the same without the uv from hids. 

The biggest negative effect I noticed was lack of resistance to pests and fungus. Any plant that sort of had problems under hid, had amplified problems under led. 

Tendency to Herm also seems to be increased when grown without uv. 

Just my experience, but thanks for the post and tag. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 13, 2017)

Last Day of Veg for the 
Pink Gravy George Pheno here

My good homie's medical garden in the great white

CMH light and Tap water I believe. Switching to a semi to full organic style like bang bang bang, as we speak


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I'm.glad you tagged me in this don, because recently I have been using pretty much every new lighting tech available and as good as your old may be per watt with all these new led fixtures, the flowers just aren't the same without the uv from hids.
> 
> The biggest negative effect I noticed was lack of resistance to pests and fungus. Any plant that sort of had problems under hid, had amplified problems under led.
> 
> ...


Just tagging few of those who've gone out there way to help me and or others, G. Good Karma..
All spectrums have their strengths though and weaknesses though, yeah man for sure..
I find the UV has a good effect on the immune systems too, as well as the morphology of the plant.

Some weaker 6400k with some warm mixed in there at good rh / VP so you can get close can also help build immunity I've noticed.. I used to have a nursing cabinet that caused a staggering frass like response.. I would rotate each plant through it one a day and re release it..

Am also noting extra praying / plant happiness when mixing 3500 and 4000k, especially right in between..

But for me, and dont get me wrong I love all lights, especially the sun, HID's and my LEDs, theyre like little solar assets that keep on giving and giving. I find if you're gonna go straight LED though, you gotta go organic and do it all the way, learn natures defences for everything and natural substitutes for everything.. outdoor compost that's rich in humus and minerals and bug regulators brought inside can work wonders..the reward in is the expression is retarded, unlocking smells and profiles, but yes, without UV supplementation and without DE rocks (not powder, big big difference) as a top dress and layer of defense, could get dicey. Without homemade castings, foliar aacts. diy pathogen killing solutions, Nems, pirate bugs, cinnamon (good for root rot fungus) garlic or lemon balm etc at your aid, as examples, then one will battle nature more and more, especially once lacking the paramagnetic and mineral aspects.. as insects are very vibrational creatures they go where the strongest or weakest vibrations are.. depending. And many have a pupae cycle so a barrier will reverse gnats and thrips, for example. But yeah UV is a bio tool for nature and also for us. Very interesting what the different spectrums can do.


----------



## calliandra (Jul 14, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Don't mind at all
> 
> I was going to mention how if we want our plants to have more antioxidants which is what anthocyanin is, technically, the pinkish purplish hue we are looking for.. we should consider feeding them more antioxidants, be thru the worm's diets, soil feedings, or even air mistings. Once they are in place (abundance of antioxidants) then there are things we can do to "aid in pulling them out" so to speak.. if there is a reason to, that is... let me explain ..
> 
> ...


Ah thanks much for this complete picture - actually I didn't know that you have already done so much testing around this! 

I went back over the grow where I got the pink stems by accident, to see inhowfar the aspects you have found to be relevant were in place there. But I wasn't watching out for any of that at all during the grow, and was a bit annoyed to find I had already stopped documenting every little detail as I did on my very first grows 
So no clear confirmations there.
I do have this hunch though that my feedings may have been relevant - especially a tomato-persimmon smoothie the plant got watered with a week before the pink trich stems started showing - all near the top of the plant, which was pretty close to the 200W of 3500K COBs (but they're weak on UV?) they were growing under.
I did have pressure variation in that closet too (at 55% humidity), as it ran on negative pressure minus the times I'd leave the closet open (up to 2 hours daily), though that too may just be too unspecific. OTOH I did keep finding waterdrops collecting on the leaves here and there...
Very iffey, all of it lol - but hey, now at least we know _that _

I definitely will continue to watch for this!
Cheers


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 17, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah thanks much for this complete picture - actually I didn't know that you have already done so much testing around this!
> 
> I went back over the grow where I got the pink stems by accident, to see inhowfar the aspects you have found to be relevant were in place there. But I wasn't watching out for any of that at all during the grow, and was a bit annoyed to find I had already stopped documenting every little detail as I did on my very first grows
> So no clear confirmations there.
> ...


My pleasure, sharing is power for the people

So yeah, 
Secretory cells are one thing
The Derma cells another,

basal cell another yet, of course..

and stems a seperate matter all together 

for stems I want to see green lush for although there can be purple stems (genetic) there are usually more negative aspects related to pink and red as well as purple striping..

1. pH too high or low
2. Water was too cold (stiffening up calcium complex and therefore affecting magnesium complex) 
3. Humidity extremes with young seedlings
4. Or a magnesium deficiency has actually crept in (kelp is insufficient or micro life is dormant / etc) 
5. [Other possible potential reasons; light shock, transplant shock, over water shock]

Next round will be for secretory cells to confirm these theories I propose 




giglewigle said:


> ebay 145 australian looked again and one came up for 125 but ye im eather going to get all the stuff from ebay or build a soil im wary of buying things like this from over seas becuse of the exchange rate and customs i lost 300 once buying soil from over seas it went 2 fed ex wherehouse or somthing and i coudent get there and i was paranoid this was years ago before i knew anything im gunna hit up build a soil later on and ask them im sure thay would be happy 2 help gunna learn 2 boild a soler panal so then i can run ac and every thing and not have 2 worry about the electric bill lol so far iv got 400 saved


Nice snag on the tumbler, mate! How goes the soil build, you having any troubles?


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 18, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> My pleasure, sharing is power for the people
> 
> So yeah,
> Secretory cells are one thing
> ...


thanx for sharing mate havent put the tumbler together yet was 2 comlicated for me i suck at that sort of stuff brother in laws gunna help me put it together when he can working on getting stuff together im probly gunny get what i can from bunnings and do a simple as possable mix and work my way up as long as its got every thing in it that the plants need im mainly thinking about drainidge and airation atm as far as npk goas im thinking of getting a product called seamungus its made from seaweed fish humic acid and manure its lie these little pellets so im thinking that some graet white mycorraze some lava rock and coco coir and letting it all braek down in the tumblr and some rock dust i think that would cover all the needs of the plant other than that im planing on learning how 2 make sprout teas and stuff thinking of getting some hemp powder and using that to feed my worm bin and using there castings and even trowing some worms in the pots other than that im just learning more about teas and enzmes and all that stuf after i harvest the plants iv been looking into minirals im gunna try and incorporate as many in as i can the npk is esay enough im more worried about the secondery s and the micro life and like the rocks its got me curios as fuck tho wondering what minarals if present in the soil what effect it would have like one could obtain rare minarals would love 2 experiment with all of that thank got for google lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thanx for sharing mate havent put the tumbler together yet was 2 comlicated for me i suck at that sort of stuff brother in laws gunna help me put it together when he can working on getting stuff together im probly gunny get what i can from bunnings and do a simple as possable mix and work my way up as long as its got every thing in it that the plants need im mainly thinking about drainidge and airation atm as far as npk goas im thinking of getting a product called seamungus its made from seaweed fish humic acid and manure its lie these little pellets so im thinking that some graet white mycorraze some lava rock and coco coir and letting it all braek down in the tumblr and some rock dust i think that would cover all the needs of the plant other than that im planing on learning how 2 make sprout teas and stuff thinking of getting some hemp powder and using that to feed my worm bin and using there castings and even trowing some worms in the pots other than that im just learning more about teas and enzmes and all that stuf after i harvest the plants iv been looking into minirals im gunna try and incorporate as many in as i can the npk is esay enough im more worried about the secondery s and the micro life and like the rocks its got me curios as fuck tho wondering what minarals if present in the soil what effect it would have like one could obtain rare minarals would love 2 experiment with all of that thank got for google lol


Sounds like you're on the right track for sure, man, keep up the great work.. progressing nicely I see!.

hemp sounds interesting for the worms, too, nice, I never thought of that.

And if looking into SST's and enzymes, give coconut a consideration too! so so easy and so multi-faceted/powerful.. a staple around here for sure.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 18, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track for sure, man, keep up the great work.. progressing nicely I see!.
> 
> hemp sounds interesting for the worms, too, nice, I never thought of that.
> 
> And if looking into SST's and enzymes, give coconut a consideration too! so so easy and so multi-faceted/powerful.. a staple around here for sure.


Ye my line of thinking is if the nutrients are from the plant ur growing then thay will be in the plants favorite form wev got some cold pressed coconut oil in the pantry i might even feed some of that to my worms lol i say hemp powder becouse its more economical but ill probably comosting the fan leaves it woild be awsome to learn and get the equipment 2 test stuff to see whats innit like all the stuff that could be used buy the plant but im jumping the gun ill figure out the soil first lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> Ye my line of thinking is if the nutrients are from the plant ur growing then thay will be in the plants favorite form wev got some cold pressed coconut oil in the pantry i might even feed some of that to my worms lol i say hemp powder becouse its more economical but ill probably comosting the fan leaves it woild be awsome to learn and get the equipment 2 test stuff to see whats innit like all the stuff that could be used buy the plant but im jumping the gun ill figure out the soil first lol


I dont know if I would add coconut oil though.. thinking more along the lines of cytoplasmic water with free floating enzymes vitamins, and nuclei, amigo, a real coconut can cross a sea, colonize across an ocean, it has everything to support life and a voyage, its one of the biggest gifts from nature, by far, worth digging up on!

& since its winter for you lets check this out while we're at it 

Experiments carried out in the Siberian Botanical Garden
showed that cucumbers and radishes, watered with melted snow, grew twice as fast as the control plants watered with ordinary water. Similar results occurred in experiments with wheat.

Why is melted snow better for plants than ordinary water? Snow contains about *40 percent less heavy water or deuterium oxide than normal water.* Deuterium (symbol of D) is a heavy isotope a form of hydrogen, but slightly different. When combined with oxygen it does not form the water molecule, H2O; instead the molecule D2O is formed. Normally, about one water molecule in every 6,000 is found to be a heavy water molecule. But somehow the formation of snow removes many of these heavy water molecules.

_Scientists have discovered that D2O slows down some chemical and biological processes. _So, when heavy water molecules are removed, plants seem to grow faster.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Jul 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I dont know if I would add coconut oil though.. thinking more along the lines of cytoplasmic water with free floating enzymes vitamins, and nuclei, amigo, a real coconut can cross a sea, colonize across an ocean, it has everything to support life and a voyage, its one of the biggest gifts from nature, by far, worth digging up on!
> 
> & since its winter for you lets check this out while we're at it
> 
> ...


thanks for the info man so i i got a hold of some coconuts and used the water from them instead of store bought coconut water if so do u know the dilution rate and with the melted snow would the same go for water iv frozen than thawed. thanks for the info tho man really apreciate it


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thanks for the info man so i i got a hold of some coconuts and used the water from them instead of store bought coconut water if so do u know the dilution rate and with the melted snow would the same go for water iv frozen than thawed. thanks for the info tho man really apreciate it


Very nice

for coconut water

you want about a TBSP per Gallon


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Jul 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3980664


DAUUUM I hope i can be half the grower u are one day illbe buying some of that tomorro do i email u guys or hit use up on ig


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> DAUUUM I hope i can be half the grower u are one day illbe buying some of that tomorro do i email u guys or hit use up on ig


Bet you'll do amazing, man, nevermind 1/2

Either place works too, brother, no worries!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Bet you'll do amazing, man
> 
> Either place works too, thats excellent!


kk no wurries im going back over this thread on page 24 kinda bumed u dudes are like geniuses so far not so good finding sourses but fuck it im sure ill find enough shit 2 make it work and when i do ill be sure to share the info so other ozzie growers can do it to as long as the soils got every thing it needs and the micro life is good is ur weed get so frosty from uv i might have to supplement that im using a cheap chinese led seems pretty good for veg so far considering upgrading 2 a cob or just getting somthing with more uv


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 19, 2017)

but honestly bro wouldent of made it this far if it wasen for u and this thead fuck synthetics i would ov hung my hat up if it wasent for being turned on to organics


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> kk no wurries im going back over this thread on page 24 kinda bumed u dudes are like geniuses so far not so good finding sourses but fuck it im sure ill find enough shit 2 make it work and when i do ill be sure to share the info so other ozzie growers can do it to as long as the soils got every thing it needs and the micro life is good is ur weed get so frosty from uv i might have to supplement that im using a cheap chinese led seems pretty good for veg so far considering upgrading 2 a cob or just getting somthing with more uv


Lots of goodies sprinkled into the thread for sure, I just went thru the first 75 pages last night browsing fairly quickly and found a few gem pics / great ideas I had basically forgotten about!!

And honestly, we're no real geniuses or anything.. it might be in our blood a bit, but what makes us grow good, I think, is that we are always networking, asking questions, reading, and trying things. Really, anyone can do that eh! .. just know what style you want and work on the end goals, then put first things first..

Align your self with like minded people, including other growers, authors, and experts, and from there anything is possible with relative ease and speed. Although I don't model after any one person, I use all my role-models to shape a style that I see myself fitting into nicely, one that represents my exact values 

To build great lights, talk to LED guys.. To build great soil, talk to soil builders.. to learn high brix science, we studied successful fruit farms / the Agriculture field.. To learn about the underworld, study Elaine Ingram/ Microbe Man's work, etc.. To learn about the minerals, we talk to Geologists.. To learn about deficiencies, pick up the grow bible.. To learn about good predator bugs, can talk to the entomologists..

Everyone love talking about their passions and work, so find those passionate about what you want to learn!

Also, takes about 10 000 hours to become an expert, at 3 hours a day every day, takes about 10 years, just under.. nine and bit if taking no days off. So just put 3 hours a day into learning and you will be an organic pro by the next decade

regardless of the end game, do dive in and enjoy the journey, tis a fun one! very rewarding to learn how everything is so connected and alive!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> but honestly bro wouldent of made it this far if it wasen for u and this thead fuck synthetics i would ov hung my hat up if it wasent for being turned on to organics


Well thats just awesome, my man, right on, big thanks to DonPetro for laying down the foundation, he turned me onto organics, so I'm sure he'd be proud to know the tradition continues..

We appreciate the good vibes and we are rooting for you, 100%


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)

Organics is really amazing. Nature is amazing. The fact that plants and animals and the planet itself breaks down and creates endless various gardening amendments, and that forests and marshes and bogs can turn into things like biochar and lignite, (compressed peat, to the point it becomes coal) I mean, nature just has a way of keeping on moving forward no matter what..

never mind spewing em out of volcanoes in vast supply.. perlite, pumice, basalt, glacial rock dust

Plus what the oceans, rivers, tectonic plates / mountains and forests do for us.. big blessings.

then on the micro level, damn, imagine being able to communicate via fungal networks that are unicellular subways for nutrients and water, multiple times your above ground biomass.. 

with myco fungi (AMF) that develop symbiotic relationships with your roots, that can attract and kill root eating nematodes, in various ways.. it just gets better the more you learn, its so fkn interesting.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2017)

Officially Releasing my old 'Rasta Blend' recipe now that I'm totally revamping our recipe and incorporating the ideal amendments at last.

Over the time, there's been a lot of ppl asking for it, so if it can help you make soil easier, faster, all the power to you, many less ingredients than The Dons' first recipe, 10 less to be exact. 

To some, may seem a tad controversial but wholistically speaking and health speaking, and simplicity and speed speaking, it was a no brainer upgrade for us  Not to mention cleaner and smoother and a tad more potent.

_On the Go Mix_
No Finished Compost necessary (Interim solution)
No leaf compost needed per se
No rotting wood needed per se

streamlined Improvements:

No Blood Meal (hormones, antibiotics)
No Bone Meal (disease pathogens)
No Steamed bone meal
No Feather Meal (above)
No rock phosphate
No soft Rock Phosphate
No dol lime
No peat
No guanos
No all purpose fertilizers
No Oyster Shell Flour (Carbonates)
_Switch to Shell Crab Meal at least, if not Shrimp Meal_
No Turkey Litter / Chicken Manure (above)
No Commercial Steer manure
_Switch to higher quality, more potent castings with more humics, fulvics, and bene-bacteria 
Optional: add 10% Organic Free range cow manure, or urine free rabbit manure to total volume_

Plus the Meal Mix received a heavy tweaking:

2x Alfafa (TRIA hormone) 1 cup per cu ft
2x Neem (P, repellent oils, for resiliency, output & more) 1 cup per cu ft
~5x Kelp (Mg, Fe and 60 traces, for potency & much more) 2.4 cups per cu ft = 2% tot vol


Goals to aim for (no play): 

10-15% castings, 15 max, not 33, fresh, vegan, living, fed a balanced diet of mixed greens, fruits, & avocados, etc.

45% aeration

At least 2% biochar (charged), if not 5 to 10%

2" (inch) top dress of DE Rocks (Si source, pest barrier, and more)

*Now to mix:*

Take well rinsed, pithy, fluffy, Coco fibre &
Vigoro Black Earth High Humus (Non Peat) Soil ($3 per bag at Home Depot)

^ Combine- Equal parts ^

Then combine above mix with aeration mix

^ Again, about equal part ^ keeping end goal in mind that 9 : 11 ratio or 45% end goal ^

(Aeration Mix: Aim for at least one porous rock i.e. mineral based like pumice or lava rock, & one spongy decompacting type, i.e. plant based like leaf combo, rice, coco, or buckwheat hulls, remembering the more wild or organic the better, as they do spray a bit)

Then add your fresh worm castings, also aerated as to keep that 45% balance.

Now you have a quick but solid base. Lots of humus, lots of life. Coco, vigoro humus, aeration

*To the above, ADD:*

Minerals,

Main Goal: Glacial Rock / Blue Metal / Paramagnetic Dust, 4 cups per cu ft
Greensand, 1 cup per cu ft
Technically unnessecary but good Optional additions: Basalt, gypsum, (perhaps even langbeinite, limestone)

Meals, per cubic foot

2.4 cups kelp meal
1 cup neem meal
1 cup alfafa meal
1/2 cup, shrimp meal

Shopping List / Short List

Vigoro Black Earth Humus Rich Soil
Botanicaire Well Rinsed Organic Coir
Aeration 1 (Pumice and or Lava Rock)
Aeration 2 (Hulls or leaf compost)
DE Rocks
Neem Meal
Kelp Meal
Alfafa Meal
Shrimp Meal (or Shell Crab)
Glacial Rock Dust
Myco Fungi
Greensand
_Free Items (DIY / local trade or gather, etc) Clean organic Manure, sequestered carbon/Biochar, Fresh Worm Castings, eggshells (apply eggshells @ 1 Cup per cu ft)_

_Super simple recipe but its all you really need. Insect frass is another good one to have on hand for auto immune responses but you can make lacto bacillus for free too, or BIM / bokashi etc etc some kind of anti-pathogen / natural pest killer_

Then just supplement the grow with a timely bacterial dom microbe tea (upon start of flower) , a timely fungal dom tea (couple weeks in), and a few well timed mineral foliars (just before/as flowers appear), for peak performance. Can foliar twice a day with lacto or tea too, before flowers arrive, the bene bacteria can eat bugs from the outside in, break them down.

NOTE
This beats the old 22 ingredient recipe in a lot of ways

Im positive that our new 22 ingredient recipe will out perform this one and the original Vamp Blend, but this is a high performance, high flavour, low pathogen, killer recipe not to be underestimated either. _*Great for chemo patients and cancer patients alike, or anyone with compromised immune systems.*_

. Can really handle a sat dom tomato and takes only half the work to get going.. of course, making well rounded compost is the best and easiest, but that takes time, about 2 years proper space and planning to do it bang on, so this has tremendous speed advantages for anyone in a less than ideal timeframe or situation.

Blessings from the Dons to all the pioneers, breeders, caregivers, and herbalists..

Spread love and cannabinoids


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2017)

@Oldfashioned here is the organic Rasta blend in action, under LED lights, only about 120w, no Co2, no myco I'm pretty sure, and water only.. no ferts no foliars. Was going for super clean smoke.

this is end of wk 4, topped once btw, one plant, 5 gal or 7 gal, oh and its SourDz bagseed. Got about 3zips of super high grade. I will load a macro of the finished product too it was nicer than anything I could buy in dispensaries in Van, and I went to about 25 or 30


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2017)

Sour D, just a screen shot of a screen shot but still telling a tale..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2017)

More SD via the Rasta Blend. Just some raw unedited, phone macros but nice profile


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2017)

Little soldier updates from the good homie BigBudddz down in the States.. look at these little ladies loving life under their 6400k T5's.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2017)

Old trellis in green has been engulfed by this Pink Gravy now on day 8 of flower

Courtesy of one of our good Canuck friends, thanks again bud, keep killing it !

Under a CMH 

 

Big stem seen here supporting many tops, beastly protruding from the DE powder and topsoil.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

so i found a aussie supllyer of super soil 58 dollers including shipping it says mix 500 grams to 30L coco or peat plus 30L of airation so that makes 60L of super soil thay have a 2 kilo one that makes 120L witch is like 70 dollers all the ingrediants are in one bag all i gotta do is mix it and let it sit for atleast a munth i was ready to buy everything seperate nd pay a fortune fuck ye cant wight to get my pink gravy on fuck ye


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


>


Lol this has been stuck in my head since i haerd it good song


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> so i found a aussie supllyer of super soil 58 dollers including shipping it says mix 500 grams to 30L coco or peat plus 30L of airation so that makes 60L of super soil thay have a 2 kilo one that makes 120L witch is like 70 dollers all the ingrediants are in one bag all i gotta do is mix it and let it sit for atleast a munth i was ready to buy everything seperate nd pay a fortune fuck ye cant wight to get my pink gravy on fuck ye


Whats the name of the company and what are the list of ingredients, bro?

And yeah, killer tune, hey.. very positive


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

the website is called dr greenthumbs _Ingredients : Blood meal, bone meal, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, soy meal, feather meal, neem meal, crustacean & calcium meal, rock phosphate, guano, gypsum, potash, volcanic rock dust, basalt rock dust, azomite rock dust, humic acid, beneficial microbes and mycorrhizal inoculant. what u rekon _


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

thay sell anouther one called the organic starters pack it has all these but seprate 250g Feather Meal
250g Raw Calcium Blend
500g Alfalfa Meal
250g soy meal
250g Coconut meal
500g Neem Meal
750g Palagonite Basalt Rock Dust
750g Volcanic Rock Dust
250g Bentonite Clay
250g Seabird Guano high P slow release
200g Malted Barely Top Dress
20g Mycorrhizal Powder think this one was around 100 dollers


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> the website is called dr greenthumbs _Ingredients : Blood meal, bone meal, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, soy meal, feather meal, neem meal, crustacean & calcium meal, rock phosphate, guano, gypsum, potash, volcanic rock dust, basalt rock dust, azomite rock dust, humic acid, beneficial microbes and mycorrhizal inoculant. what u rekon _


Well its not supersoil, technically, its an amendment pack, 

someone correct me if I'm wrong but, they should not mix the ingredients, they will start to activate each other and eat each other, essentially, so mixing date becomes imperative in that one.

However, if its going to save you $400 or something, then I can see the benefit, reason, and temptation.

The seperate one, though, yeah thats better, brotha, allows you to make teas and watch plants and react accordingly. How much is that one? And can you load a link please to the site?? Thanks!

Much love!!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

also found anouther website in witch i found this minerals, complex sugars, natural plant hormones, amino acids, humic acids, fulvic acids and azomite in the appropriate ratios, Organic Gardening Solutions 'All-In-One' Water Supplement works to alleviate plant stress and promote vigorous growth of both the plants and the microbial populations present in your garden. site was called organic solutions


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

www.organicgardeningsolutions.com.au www.drgreenthumbs.com.au ext time ill probably go with the other one


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> also found anouther website in witch i found this minerals, complex sugars, natural plant hormones, amino acids, humic acids, fulvic acids and azomite in the appropriate ratios, Organic Gardening Solutions 'All-In-One' Water Supplement works to alleviate plant stress and promote vigorous growth of both the plants and the microbial populations present in your garden. site was called organic solutions


I like that second site you said, OGS
They have pumice and rice hulls, very cool

Complex sugars, hormones, amino acids though.. sounds bit like coco nut water.. cheap cheap

humic and fulvic acids, sounds like fresh worm castings.. also cheap cheap (and very powerful)

but yeah I like to see those premium aeration ingredients.. that says something


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting the links bro!! @giglewigle


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

Its cool how they use hemp seed meal too, 
_
Hemp Meal is a fantastic soil amendment and source of N-P-K and naturally occuring growth hormones such as Glutamic acid.

It has an N-P-K of (4.5 - 1.2 - 0.9), with the Nitrogen derived from amino acids (it contains all known amino acids!) such as Methionine which stimulates the production of ethylene used in numerous important plant functions including the ripening of fruit.

Additionally, Hemp Seed Meal will provide your soil with Boron, Magnesium, Calcium, Iron, Zinc, Manganese and Copper, and is one of the few plant sources of Omega-3 and Omega-6 fatty acids. _


----------



## Johnei (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you tons for posting the soil recipe above! Amazing info in there!
I have basically one question on my mind after reading, the approx. 5TBSP's of Kelp per gallon soil
I'm wondering the reasoning behind this from you, and what would happen if everything in the mix was the same, but literally 5times less Kelp meal in the mix? Not knocking the formula whatsoever, I just want to understand the reasoning for this amount. You know tons more than I do on this subject. Thanks man!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 21, 2017)

(I've been using organic hulled hemp seeds/hearts in my soil mixes for years now. It provides so much benefits. Kind of my secret formula. What else has exactly what the hemp needs for growth than the seeds themselves. Omega oils is a biggie also and large amounts of highly available aminos and proteins that the microbes love and supercharge the mix. I believe it 'heats up' the mix as alfalfa does when preparing the soil, but I may be wrong about that.)


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

i think next time ill be going with organic solutions thay got tea brewing kits for veg early and late flower and have an airation mix of pumice zeolite and rice hulls couldent help my self i got the hemp seed meal premium airation mix and the no till soil thay sold might do an auto grow with the no till while i waight for the other soil 2 cook. cheers for the info don tea means alot


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

@giglewigle you actually found 2 good / cool companies, brother.. both those AU business have some big pluses for you, mon. Between them, and your creativity, you're going to be well covered. 

Dr Greenthumbs has some awesome stuff actually, like in the Grow Medium section, pumice, bentonite clay, diatomite - I like seeing that available for my fellow AU peeps.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

he i think in time im gunna buy just about every thing from both i think dr greenthumbs has hemp as a mulch witch i thought was cool


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> i think next time ill be going with organic solutions thay got tea brewing kits for veg early and late flower and have an airation mix of pumice zeolite and rice hulls couldent help my self i got the hemp seed meal premium airation mix and the no till soil thay sold might do an auto grow with the no till while i waight for the other soil 2 cook. cheers for the info don tea means alot


appreciate the eyes and ears in the AU bro, respect

yeah I like to see that premium aeration mix! I was just talking to my bro and my woman about how thats what would be good to be available for those wanting to purchase less things.. not sure if I would add zeolite in my premium aeration mix (I would go lava rocks, pumice, DE rocks / diatomite, biochar, organic buckwheat hulls, wild rice hulls, and leaf compost or what some people call leaf mould) but I do have zeolite in my mix, actually, I just dont think its needed.. 

all you need for a solid tea brewing regime though? is a (FREE) cup or two of your own castings, seal it up in a baggie. it will get better and better with age, over a course of 3 to four months, where it peaks in nutrient bioavailability... 

then $5 in some bulk, raw evaporated cane juice crystals (amazing sugar) with its molasses / minerals / vitamins intact.

That will make the best bang for your buck bacterial dom teas.

Then not even $5 in organic oats or something of the sort, ground up, that will help make a fungal dom brew.. just pre-moisten the oats and soil / compost / castings 36 hours before your brew, or a few weeks, even, and then use that for your flowering tea. 

You'd be surprised at the results.. Fungus and bacteria, amazing creatures. 

@Johnei has the collected sickest microscope vids on his thread, we're gonna have to load some up here so they are everywhere.. they're mind blowing, old school classic as all get out, but seriously mind blowing and informative.

And yeah, Johnei you have a good point about the hemp hearts being vital to the plant, they have every amino acid / protein.. I wonder how the worm farm would like them.. thanks for the share!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> he i think in time im gunna buy just about every thing from both i think dr greenthumbs has hemp as a mulch witch i thought was cool


Yeah I saw that, I thought that was cool too, it looks really nice and fluffy, I'd put that on the worm farm, they'd love it I bet


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

@giglewigle that diatomite is the best though if I'm not mistaken.. DE Rocks are my fav top dress. So many benefits. so clean. Can water in the cooling benefits of Si.
Then bugs cant get through it without killing themselves..
.. Can always have a shredded mulch under too

But yeah thanks again for posting the links eh, means a lot!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2017)

@calliandra has some amazing microscopic images of compost life too.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah I saw that, I thought that was cool too, it looks really nice and fluffy, I'd put that on the worm farm, they'd love it I bet


 thats a good idea im gunna do that lol i might get some soon i dont think my worms are eating to mutch atm it gets down 2 0 where im at now but im seeing eggs so thay must be allright also green green thumbs blog showed how to make fish hydrolysate and some other cool stuff fuck i cant wait to get it now that i just about got everything gunna start looking into diying an led light


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @giglewigle that diatomite is the best though if I'm not mistaken.. DE Rocks are my fav top dress. So many benefits. so clean. Can water in the cooling benefits of Si.
> Then bugs cant get through it without killing themselves..
> .. Can always have a shredded mulch under too
> 
> But yeah thanks again for posting the links eh, means a lot!


anytime bro any time no trouble all the help uve given me its the least i could do 


Mohican said:


> @calliandra has some amazing microscopic images of compost life too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


well shit im gunna have to check that out microbes are awsome


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Thank you tons for posting the soil recipe above! Amazing info in there!
> I have basically one question on my mind after reading, the approx. 5TBSP's of Kelp per gallon soil
> I'm wondering the reasoning behind this from you, and what would happen if everything in the mix was the same, but literally 5times less Kelp meal in the mix? Not knocking the formula whatsoever, I just want to understand the reasoning for this amount. You know tons more than I do on this subject. Thanks man!


No disrespect my friend, thanks for your comments and questions, glad you dig the most part!

Actually the kelp amount I recommend is_ only 67% of what the supplier itself recommends,_ or 2/3 the full amount.

-bought some of the fav amendments and built our yearly batch and then upon reading the labels, decided to a side by side by side by side, comparing one mentors recipe (@DonPetro) to different percentages of kelp..

grew about 10 different strains, several months ahead, and had picked the fav 2 cuts, cloned the phenos we liked, then we were able to do a good side x side x side x side with both sets of phenos,. same up pot sched, same veg time, same recipes, but diff kelp amounts..

the amounts tested were .5%, 1%, 1.5%, & 2%, for the Pink Gravy
same for Sour Diesel, those four percentages.

Reasoning behind it..
with over 60 trace elements including the two big ones for potency, as well as THC and CBD production, Iron and Magnanese, both of which are well present in kelp, 120 cups per cu foot, just just under, figured a half cup per foot wasn't even a half percent of total volume, so it was _*more than 6x less than what my supplier was suggesting*_. 

So figured best do an experiment on the 4 safest amounts..

And shit man, the results were stunning.

Potency increased, smells increased, flavour increased, expression increased, expansion increased, speed of formation was excellent, seemed to be visibly more trichomes under the macros, as well as more terpenes to the touch, that is greasier plants that got greasy before they got sticky.

we added water-only the whole time by the way, plain RO, redistributing any runoff evenly after rediluting it. Mixed spectrum of 3500k 4000k 6400k and some far red / deep red uvb supplementation, every plant rotated quarter turn a day and moved over a spot to the left on drench day, every third day, for even spread.

Hope that helps clarify my positioning a bit!

Im just trying to give easy entry options for people who may want or should want to avoid commercial animal products, I dont condone animal products at all, tis just the quality of the 95% of large commercial farming practices, hormones and antibiotics and pusses and uric acids and any unnecessary feces and diseases are just some of the things I try keep out of the mix and flower / smoke and immune system- just if and where possible..

if and when we have our own chickens I wouldn't be so opposed to chicken manure for example.. its just good to have control over animal sources I think @Johnei 

Not that you wont grow killer dope in many many ways, I dont doubt that for a sec


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thats a good idea im gunna do that lol i might get some soon i dont think my worms are eating to mutch atm it gets down 2 0 where im at now but im seeing eggs so thay must be allright also green green thumbs blog showed how to make fish hydrolysate and some other cool stuff fuck i cant wait to get it now that i just about got everything gunna start looking into diying an led light


You're on a roll, brotha, nice work!

You could always warm your worm farm up with some alfalfa meal, or high N inputs, even organic cow manure or kelp.. but eggs are a great sign! They are snuggling and making out, then, no doubt.

And right on man-
Fish hydrolysate is a lot better than emulsion, imo, here's another recipe so you can compare

http://www.ridgedalepermaculture.com/blog/making-fish-hydrolysate

If you want to keep it clean and simple though, you can just add seaweed flour to melted snow/water, teeny tiny amounts are big time beneficial, like 1/8tsp not even, as well as just hydrate kelp.

For me, fish is the next product I figure a way around, everything is so plant based and planet / mineral based in my mix I just love to smell everything, but damn fish bone meal almost makes me puke haha

Respect either way though, going after what you know you want is whats good and the moral here. That fish hydro will heat the shack up too so at least you're building an arsenal of potential solutions, -Keep it up!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

*What is Diatomite?*
Diatomite is diatamecous earth rock, a friable light-colored sedimentary rock that is mainly composed of the siliceous skeletal remains of diatoms. It is a very porous rock with a fine particle size and a low specific gravity. These properties make it useful as a filter media, an absorbent, and as a lightweight filler for rubber, paint, and plastics. When diatomite is crushed into a powder, it is usually called "diatomaceous earth," or D.E.
*
What are Diatoms?*
Diatoms are members of a large, diverse group of algae that drift freely in the waters of oceans and lakes. A few types of diatoms live on the bottom of these water bodies and in soils. Most diatoms are microscopic, but a few species are up to two millimeters in length. As a group, diatoms are unique because they are single-celled organisms that produce an external cell wall composed of silica, called a frustule. These frustules are very thin and have a delicate structure.

Nearly all diatoms are photosynthetic and live in water less than about thirty feet deep, where sunlight can penetrate. Diatoms are prolific and are responsible for producing nearly half of the organic mass in the world’s oceans.
*

Diatomite as a beer filter:* Diatomite has a very small particle size, a high porosity, and is relatively inert. That makes it an excellent material for use as a filter. Much of the beer brewed in the United States is filtered through crushed diatomite, known as diatomaceous earth. When selecting diatomite for beer filtering, it is important to source the diatomite from a deposit that was formed in a freshwater environment - because the salty marine diatomite will ruin the beer! Diatomaceous earth is also used to filter wine, drinking water, syrup, honey, juice, swimming pool water, and much more. 

Courtesy of / props to Geology.com


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 21, 2017)

"Our premium mix also changes perlite out for more robust aerations. As we've mentioned elsewhere, perlite will eventually break down and compact in your pots, this isn't what we want! Instead we use pumice, diatomite and zeolite. All these minerals play out their own unique rolls in your soil as mentioned here. "

dr green thumbs. AU

Glad to see im not the only one seeing perlite as inferior


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 22, 2017)

So we are officially gearing away from the two most prominent aerations that are available, not only in stores around here and everywhere, but that are in our own current mixes (some of them) and yeah just so the Don fam knows where we stand...

So* re: Vermiculite and perlite, *

both lower grade aerations and volcanic waste products basically with higher Aluminum (~15%) and dangerous dusts, but its cheap and widely available so most people suffice/suffer with it without complaining. (bought for $50 per tonne and then re-sold for 200 x $40 so call it around $8000 or so)

But Yes, less hazardous, more beneficial choices are available, and to me and many of my peoples, are much more preferable.. for _one_, mineral providing aerations and for _two_, humus / decompaction lending aerations

2 seperate categories for us.. this is what we want, one from each at least!

Some _higher quality,_ *Mineral*-Lending *Aeration* Sources include:


Pumice
Diatomite i.e. D.E. Rocks
Sand, especially greensand, K Feldspar sand
Volcanic Lava Rock
Bio Char
Bone Char
-----base-additions (above) & amendments (below)---------
Dacite
Basalt
Glacial rocks / dust
Bentonite Clay
Langbeinite
Gypsum

And Five aerations that provide springy, decompacting effects, while providing Co2 and more beneficial humus / bacterial & fungal food as they break down...

Leaf compost / Forest Floor compost (some call leaf mould)
Rotting Wood Compost (thermophilic, aged 2 years)
Organic buckwheat hulls
Wild Rice Hulls
Shredded Coco shell hulls
Just don't see whats wrong with being aluminum free just whenever its easy / possible.

Not that silicate doesn't buffer but why risk having excess Phosphorus blockages and aluminum leeches in extremes when there could be other things in nature / stores that have this, even ask your store for the superior choices make them feel the heat for not providing, and maybe you can sway them to bring in another option!

Ideally aim for 6 types of aeration so I think we start asking / gently ushering / pressuring the hydro store owners and the like more to diversify a bit, and carry one less jug of chelated salt chemical on the shelf. 

Your voice counts.. call in, ask, then visit and ask, then call in from another phone and ask, sooner or later you will see it show up!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 22, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> So we are officially gearing away from the two most prominent aerations that are available, not only in stores around here and everywhere, but that are in our own current mixes (some of them) and yeah just so the Don fam knows where we stand...
> 
> So* re: Vermiculite and perlite, *
> 
> ...


ye im about dry on the funds for the moment but i think all the soil ill have on hand and all the smoke ill have im never tempted to spend money when i got weed so when i get more money plus learning more ill keep onto em about stocking certin things fuck i cant wait for every thing 2 come tho some peaple say let it cook for a month thay say for weeks 2 3 months im thinking atleast 2 months but ill prob wait the 3


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 22, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> ye im about dry on the funds for the moment but i think all the soil ill have on hand and all the smoke ill have im never tempted to spend money when i got weed so when i get more money plus learning more ill keep onto em about stocking certin things fuck i cant wait for every thing 2 come tho some peaple say let it cook for a month thay say for weeks 2 3 months im thinking atleast 2 months but ill prob wait the 3


You have so much momentum though bro..

I personally would consider making a slightly lighter mix so I can start growing something from seed on day one! I only cook my soil sometimes.. if kelp is over 2% or if alfalfa is 1% of total volume or more. Just so y'all know .

Upped my neem a tad, lowered my fish bone meal, closer to the min.. removing the steamed and slaughterhouse bone and blood meal.. making room for a cook free style..


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 22, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You have so much momentum though bro..
> 
> I personally would consider making a slightly lighter mix so I can start growing something from seed on day one! I only cook my soil sometimes.. if kelp is over 2% or if alfalfa is 1% of total volume or more. Just so y'all know .
> 
> Upped my neem a tad, lowered my fish bone meal, closer to the min.. removing the steamed and slaughterhouse bone and blood meal.. making room for a cook free style..


u just blew my mind dude cook free style ye i got a soil from the organic solution dudes it was called notill soil i think u can use it straight out the bag eather way i might cut it so i can start in it but eatner way it would be awsome to have a rotation of soils i might fill up the tent next run and do a scrog


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 23, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> u just blew my mind dude cook free style ye i got a soil from the organic solution dudes it was called notill soil i think u can use it straight out the bag eather way i might cut it so i can start in it but eatner way it would be awsome to have a rotation of soils i might fill up the tent next run and do a scrog


Yeah bro, you can always label your soil pots, like not just with the strain name but with the soil name, so you know what you want to do after you know how it reacts.

I love to test 2 maybe 3 soils each round, slight tweaks of each other..

say one has a new aeration I'm trying, another a new top dress, and another, a new meal or mineral (or ratio tweak)

Then during and after my run/round I see whats my favourite way. Then the other pots get amended to match the winner then it gets re ran.

Just don't forget to take notes, and or label if you're going to test more than one theory at once! Bless up @giglewigle


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 23, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah bro, you can always label your soil pots, like not just with the strain name but with the soil name, so you know what you want to do after you know how it reacts.
> 
> I love to test 2 maybe 3 soils each round, slight tweaks of each other..
> 
> ...


100% i watered my plants with a bit of coconut water mixed with regular water today one of them was praying up to the light and it is def starting to stink lol i was wundering tho whats the difference between sprout teas and coconut water


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 23, 2017)

Well a seed contains all elements of life.
and a coconut is the largest seed on earth.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 23, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Well a seed contains all elements of life.
> and a coconut is the largest seed on earth.


that is my line of thinking


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 23, 2017)

> "giglewigle, post: 13677277, member: 948519"]that is my line of thinking


Embrace it, my last watering i used 50ml a liter.
1:20


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 23, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Embrace it, my last watering i used 50ml a liter.
> 1:20


im not sure how mutch i used like maybe 2 raspoons in a brita water filter i dident put the coco water thru the filter bit tho uthink u could water with straight coco water


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 24, 2017)

The *COCONUT* seed & its coco water / cytoplasm of free floating 
nuclei is:

loaded with *calcium* & *magnesium*, plus:

-awesome source of *phosphorus*
-good source of *potassium*
-*zinc*
-*iron*
-*selenium*
-*sulfur*
-*manganese*
-*boron*
-*molybdenum*

-plus *b group vitamins*

-plus myco nourishing *carbs*, all in natural form, 

-plus *cytokinins*, natural plant growth substances (phytohormones) that promote cell division, or cytokinesis, in plant roots and shoots. 

Making it a great high brix tool in the garden.

I go for Young Thai coconuts fresh from the store, that are heavy, not pink inside, nor brown outside, or high quality canned varieties with one ingredient only; simply fresh/young coconut water, no preservatives or sugar added. 

I'll try a higher dose this week, triple the usual, and see how it goes. 

Thanks, organic team.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 24, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> The *COCONUT* seed & its coco water / cytoplasm of free floating
> nuclei is:
> 
> loaded with *calcium* & *magnesium*, plus:
> ...


This is awsome my soil defanetly has mycos u can see the mycelliam and if u touch the soil its all hard and stuck together


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 24, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> This is awsome my soil defanetly has mycos u can see the mycelliam and if u touch the soil its all hard and stuck together


(Arbuscular Endo-) *Myco *(rrhizae) *fungi* or AMF are a type the colonize roots for a small % (about 5%) of their sugar (derived from photosynthesis, or the sun) in exchange for more P, K. S, water, as well as nematode and pest defences, etc

Most types don't create hyphae that penetrate _inside_ the root cells, normally they go between root cells

But growing and harvesting mycelium is a very very good thing as well.

Using whole kernels of rice can create quite a bit of mold too, I recommend making a really fine powder or flour from organic oats, groats, chia, or the sort, and sprinkle very lightly. Through a strainer if possible for a fine as possible dusting. This is the key to creating really light, fluffy, heavily visible mycelium, I think.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 24, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> (Arbuscular Endo-) *Myco *(rrhizae) *fungi* or AMF are a type the colonize roots for a small % (about 5%) of their sugar (derived from photosynthesis, or the sun) in exchange for more P, K. S, water, as well as nematode and pest defences, etc
> 
> Most types don't create hyphae that penetrate _inside_ the root cells, normally they go between root cells
> 
> ...


is that pic from teaming with fungi i gotta re read that so far i have teaming with fingi microbes and nutrients defanetly gotta re read those books i was looking at another book cant remember the name it was written buy a dude known as the rev got my light today i got a cheap 1000 wat chinease and my new one a 600 viperspectra its got a switch for veg and bloom i got em both hooked up lol with both switches on lol i hope i start seing some frost soon shes starting to stink up im gunna have 2 set up my carbonfilter soon wich is gunna be hard cuse i lost the strap things lol i got some that should do it


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 24, 2017)

gotta say i wouldent of made it this far this easy if not for u cheers don u got any tips on drying and curing


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 24, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> is that pic from teaming with fungi i gotta re read that so far i have teaming with fingi microbes and nutrients defanetly gotta re read those books i was looking at another book cant remember the name it was written buy a dude known as the rev got my light today i got a cheap 1000 wat chinease and my new one a 600 viperspectra its got a switch for veg and bloom i got em both hooked up lol with both switches on lol i hope i start seing some frost soon shes starting to stink up im gunna have 2 set up my carbonfilter soon wich is gunna be hard cuse i lost the strap things lol i got some that should do it


True Living Organics!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 24, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> True Living Organics!


100% i got a long way to go but dam man i cant believe how much iv learned this year


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 24, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> gotta say i wouldent of made it this far this easy if not for u cheers don u got any tips on drying and curing


Thanks bro glad we can pass the torch

my bro and I are working on a cure cabinet but its on the back burner while he learns organics and while I launch the soil biz.. but yeah bro, sure, kind of Depends on your goals..
if you look at the tobacco industry they usually aim for one category to excel in and tweak the regime for it.. as I was saying though, depends on your goals..

potency

flavour

density

bag appeal

sweetness

expansion

speed

smoothness

high

duration of high

but generally, aim for whole plants, which may require super cropping etc, but harvest if you can, the whole plant, root balls included, wrap roots in paper towels, mist only root balls daily, plants stay alive for a few days after cut, if you keep rH at 59% (below 60 for no mold, above 45 to keep process going, plants alive, metabolizing carbs and chlorophyll and thc-a / water into more thd-etc etc ) and air flowing good, around 400 cfm, and light dim, and temps above mold zone, so outside of the 10-20*C range.

Then basically, for stronger, longer, highs, and more dense product, but less smells, terps and flavour, you add heat and compression and different bacteria (less oxygen)

For sweeter, you want more fungal AMF diversity, high brix but not high P, and a slow and gentle cure

For speed, you want air flow

For bag appeal, space (hang)

For expansion, its all about the ICE, and killer genetics.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 24, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks bro glad we can pass the torch
> 
> my bro and I are working on a cure cabinet but its on the back burner while he learns organics and while I launch the soil biz.. but yeah bro, sure, kind of Depends on your goals..
> if you look at the tobacco industry they usually aim for one category to excel in and tweak the regime for it.. as I was saying though, depends on your goals..
> ...


thanx man i guess im looking to quit smoking tobbaco and use it for a medicine to treat my adhd n stuff im used to mixing my weed with tobacco but i dont smoke ciggerettes when i have weed i guess i just want some smooth good tasting potent long lasting weed so i guess abit of everything curing cabnet thats heaps cool id buy that it would be cool if it had settings like what u named above and different sections so u could have different types of cures eather way i think ill be getting a dehumidifier and a controler lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 24, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thanx man i guess im looking to quit smoking tobbaco and use it for a medicine to treat my adhd n stuff im used to mixing my weed with tobacco but i dont smoke ciggerettes when i have weed i guess i just want some smooth good tasting potent long lasting weed so i guess abit of everything curing cabnet thats heaps cool id buy that it would be cool if it had settings like what u named above and different sections so u could have different types of cures eather way i think ill be getting a dehumidifier and a controler lol


Then just make sure you dont skip the zinc and myco, cause that will help you adopt a water only style which can really boost smoothness

Also, curing for a long time, like 100 to 200 days, will do wonders on the herb. Almost goes a whitish yellow when theres no more chlorophyll left in it.

Supremely smooth

Then for that super super strong long lasting dope, you need to ice killer genetics and to provide iron, manganese, sulphur, magnesium, and other micros along the way in timely fashion; to take the end product a step further in the high department you may want to look into a form of curing called COB Curing... 

They wrap bud sticks that are jar-ready and sweat and ferment them inside the husks from cobs of corn, seal, and in the end, you have these compressed cigars you can slice through, that can lead to visuals, and even short period of tracers and hallucinations .. if that's your thing


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 24, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Then just make sure you dont skip the zinc and myco, cause that will help you adopt a water only style which can really boost smoothness
> 
> Also, curing for a long time, like 100 to 200 days, will do wonders on the herb. Almost goes a whitish yellow when theres no more chlorophyll left in it.
> 
> ...


woa u never cease to blow my mind dude time to hit up google for sulpher iv got dolomite lime and should i sprinkle a bit on top of the soil and for mag iv got some epsom salt for mag but in youre experience whats the best way to add microse and manganese u rekon i could get a multivitamin im gunna try that ill crush it to powder then add it to the water hmmm so mutch to google


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

Kelp.. seaweed.. coconut.. aloe.. chamomile.. borage.. comfrey.. neem.. castings.. glacial rock dust.. greensand..
all loaded my friend. Like unbelievably.



I personally might skip the multivitamin although I love how open minded you are, they are fairly acidic and make me puke actually, its just I like to grow with things that I can consume myself, naturally. You're gonna become a very good grower, though, that I can foresee. It pays to push the envelope


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Kelp.. seaweed.. coconut.. aloe.. chamomile.. borage.. comfrey.. neem.. castings.. glacial rock dust.. greensand..
> all loaded my friend. Like unbelievably.
> 
> 
> ...


iv got some seaweed powder some volcanic rock dust and some home made castings should i top dress and then water with coconut water. thanks man that means alot theres nothing more i wanna do with my life than learn about growing things i googled that cob curing thing im so gunna do that when i get some sativas i wonder if it would work with hash lol i got my package from dr green thums today thay threw in some mycos also i ordered true living organics by the rev lol im starting to stress over this grow a bit im sure every things fine lower leaves are starting 2 yellow im around 4 weeks into flower i think ill top dress the castings and water every thing else i just wish i could grow a plant out doors thats gotta be awsome


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 26, 2017)

also my temps are around 27 to 30 and rh is 10 to 25 should i be worried about the rh


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey everyone! !
Did you know? 

- making just 1 litre of *Lacto Bacillus* rich rice wash / whey _can_ produce an astounding 26, 800L of 'lacto-inoculated water' in the end !? 

Damn.. 

that is after cutting with milk and max sugar and then of course water, which multiplies it by 10 (the milk) then 2 (the sugar) then 20 (the water, first time) & then 67, (water again if doing 1Tbsp stable serum per L) 

Of course, if doing half the sugar and twice the stable serum in the lacto water, those numbers would decrease by 4x or 400% but even at that, 6 700 L of lacto water is nothing to laugh at. Until you incorporate that into your organic arsenal, cause it only costs the price of 10L of good milk, (raw unpasteurized for example, although normal will do) and 5 to 10 L of high quality unrefined sugar, and a bit of bran or rice Call it under $20 for a good 20 thousand litre potential of beneficial growth enhancer / foliar / drench.

That is impressive, we are looking at every dollar yielding 1000 L in organic-application-benefits. Plus water costs, but those would be inherent as is, and free for some. Even still, factor in 5 gallon jugs at $2 a pop and its still under 12 cents a litre for a microbe 

Keep in fridge even if made for room storage, limit air space when storing, use good ingredients, one way valves, and you should never have a batch go bad.

Great for cleaning, unclogging drains, odour control, treating animal bedding, speeding up digestion, increasing plant metabolisms, boosting nutrient uptakes, just don't foliar yourself with the concentrate, trust me, haha


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> iv got some seaweed powder some volcanic rock dust and some home made castings should i top dress and then water with coconut water. thanks man that means alot theres nothing more i wanna do with my life than learn about growing things i googled that cob curing thing im so gunna do that when i get some sativas i wonder if it would work with hash lol i got my package from dr green thums today thay threw in some mycos also i ordered true living organics by the rev lol im starting to stress over this grow a bit im sure every things fine lower leaves are starting 2 yellow im around 4 weeks into flower i think ill top dress the castings and water every thing else i just wish i could grow a plant out doors thats gotta be awsome


How long of a flower again, 8 10 12 14 weeks?
I personally* would not topdress with castings after the veg period or flip* at the latest, but thats just me. I don't like to go over 15% castings now, we find that to be the sweet spot. Yes, have pushed it, both in % and a later thick top dress, but if you want a smoother end product and killer killer cure (tasty ass hoots before the jar is sealed, vs waiting 5 weeks for ultra smoothness well shit, I wouldn't, its a bit too late. Especially if you want that herbal contagious-cherry, where you tap the flame and the whole bowl lights before you even re light.. Best to use the castings for tea where you get 45 times the leverage then a multiplication factor beyond comprehension after that, once brewing. and those are bacterial dom, too hey,I think they are better for the first half of the life cycle.. now you want to hinge a little more on fungi and its ability to eat through rocks and anything to get to the P and nutrients it wants, the fungus can take care of the plant from here on out, pretty much, so if you take care of them, they'll take care of your worries, assuming your mix isn't totally void of whats needed in the first place, like some rock dust minerals etc.

If they had gotten their mg / su foliar, or gentle kelp or seaweed foliars they would have gotten a mean green boost and micro/ vitamin boost.. I also do about 10 various and timely foliars in the first 10 days of the flip or so, or right before flowers show up, which helps carry them well into the next couple weeks.
That said,
I would maybe hit them with few ml of coco water each, and for next watering, start now, take some oat flour and sprinkle on some soil, in a smaller container, Chinese food size for example, and pre grow some fungus or mycelium.. then use that to brew a basic weak fungal dom tea with fluffy white soil and one tsp of molasses-rich source of sugar per 2 litres, touch of seaweed flour, say 1/8 tsp per plant or less, to start, can always repeat.. but cant undue a burn or toxicity that fast. 

Especially if you still have a solid 4 weeks left before harvesting. I always like to run pure water for a good 3 to 4 weeks straight. Not necessarily mineral free, 0ppm, I do love my spring water with ideal ppm. for me thats 55 to 75, but definitely no major inputs whatsoever.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

fresh drop, big tune


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

*Pink Gravy, *
Trim Leaves, Close Ups


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> How long of a flower again, 8 10 12 14 weeks?
> I personally* would not topdress with castings after the veg period or flip* at the latest, but thats just me. I don't like to go over 15% castings now, we find that to be the sweet spot. Yes, have pushed it, both in % and a later thick top dress, but if you want a smoother end product and killer killer cure (tasty ass hoots before the jar is sealed, vs waiting 5 weeks for ultra smoothness well shit, I wouldn't, its a bit too late. Especially if you want that herbal contagious-cherry, where you tap the flame and the whole bowl lights before you even re light.. Best to use the castings for tea where you get 45 times the leverage then a multiplication factor beyond comprehension after that, once brewing. and those are bacterial dom, too hey,I think they are better for the first half of the life cycle.. now you want to hinge a little more on fungi and its ability to eat through rocks and anything to get to the P and nutrients it wants, the fungus can take care of the plant from here on out, pretty much, so if you take care of them, they'll take care of your worries, assuming your mix isn't totally void of whats needed in the first place, like some rock dust minerals etc.
> 
> If they had gotten their mg / su foliar, or gentle kelp or seaweed foliars they would have gotten a mean green boost and micro/ vitamin boost.. I also do about 10 various and timely foliars in the first 10 days of the flip or so, or right before flowers show up, which helps carry them well into the next couple weeks.
> ...


there autos fast buds west coast og iv got some liquid compost and some great white would i be better of using that i dont have any mollasses but iv got some bioboost some poewdered seaweed and coco water and liqiud compost and myco would that work im a little hesatent to make a fungal dom tea i cant wrap my head around it i thought mycos needed roots lol i gotta stop stressing over it im sure my plants are fine im just paranoid somthings gunna fuck up


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> there autos fast buds west coast og iv got some liquid compost and some great white would i be better of using that i dont have any mollasses but iv got some bioboost some poewdered seaweed and coco water and liqiud compost and myco would that work im a little hesatent to make a fungal dom tea i cant wrap my head around it i thought mycos needed roots lol i gotta stop stressing over it im sure my plants are fine im just paranoid somthings gunna fuck up


dont stress brother just take a breath and enjoy the fact you have plants, thats a very good problem to have.

worse case you will have a little lower yield and super smooth product and a lot more know how if you dont over react.

to clarify, there are more than one kind of fungus. myco fungi or AMF enter root cells to develop a symbiotic relationship with plants, taking 5% sugar made from the sun in exchange for 1000x more root mass, more water reach, translating to 35% more yield in tomatoes, and about 15% in mmj

however, what we call the other more 'common' fungus is mycelium, which is beneficial and important as well, just less extensively. These are grossly simplified, as there are many kinds of species and they all have advantages, but I would classify fungi as cell root penetrating or not, and then get both of them on your side, along with all the other micro beasties


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 26, 2017)

Meaning in just *one cubic foot *of living organic soil, you are looking at;

1 _trillion_ bacteria, 
10 billion fungi, 
1 billion protozoa, 
.5 million nematodes, 
10,000 mites,
5,000 springtails,
500 insects/spiders
300 worms
10 slugs & snails


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> dont stress brother just take a breath and enjoy the fact you have plants, thats a very good problem to have.
> 
> worse case you will have a little lower yield and super smooth product and a lot more know how if you dont over react.
> 
> ...


Cool im thinking ill go with the liquid compost seaweed powder and a few mls of coco nut water and some mycos ill try not to water to the point of run off so theres better chance of contact with the roots also i got some granular humic should i use that i dont wanna fuck with it 2 mutch just incorperate what iv learned in the next grow tbh the one think ill defanetly add next grow is mulch the top layer of soil u can tell is inocculated with mycelliam cuse the soil is all stuck to gether in clumps and u can c mycelium but i like to let the soil dry out over fear of overwatering so i think thymyceliums dead hence the mulch with having a soil dominated with fungi and microbes its prob bad to let the soil dry out isent it


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> Cool im thinking ill go with the liquid compost seaweed powder and a few mls of coco nut water and some mycos ill try not to water to the point of run off so theres better chance of contact with the roots also i got some granular humic should i use that i dont wanna fuck with it 2 mutch just incorperate what iv learned in the next grow tbh the one think ill defanetly add next grow is mulch the top layer of soil u can tell is inocculated with mycelliam cuse the soil is all stuck to gether in clumps and u can c mycelium but i like to let the soil dry out over fear of overwatering so i think thymyceliums dead hence the mulch with having a soil dominated with fungi and microbes its prob bad to let the soil dry out isent it


Yeah, use that humic bro, I would.

Ive never yet but I would play with it.. especially if wasn't using my own castings.. which is my source of fresh humic acids and such


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2017)

Monsterous Pink Gravy GWB Pheno trained for width and getting the triple trellis.. semi organic under a CMH 600. Beautiful canopy management from the homie @thccbdhealth go check out his medical thread!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah, use that humic bro, I would.
> 
> Ive never yet but I would play with it.. especially if wasn't using my own castings.


ye im only gaunna use straight water for a bit iv ran into a p def on a plant in the geo pot i put some worms in it today i had some worms in the other plastic pot at the begining and that ones doing the best i checked 2 see if thay where still alive and there was so many baby worms to many 2 count iv been slack on keeping track on the temps but i got em back on track today i also got the no till soil witch is ready to use straight out of the bag so im gunna germ some more seeds while i wait for the pink gravy and i also got the subcool mix from the other compeny witch ill use for the pink gravy so theres time for the soil to cook thay said let it cook for 1 to 3 months so i figured grow some more autos and see if these do better while i wait i will def check out that dudes medical thread


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2017)

Bob Marleys Grandson rips it up


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> ye im only gaunna use straight water for a bit iv ran into a p def on a plant in the geo pot i put some worms in it today i had some worms in the other plastic pot at the begining and that ones doing the best i checked 2 see if thay where still alive and there was so many baby worms to many 2 count iv been slack on keeping track on the temps but i got em back on track today i also got the no till soil witch is ready to use straight out of the bag so im gunna germ some more seeds while i wait for the pink gravy and i also got the subcool mix from the other compeny witch ill use for the pink gravy so theres time for the soil to cook thay said let it cook for 1 to 3 months so i figured grow some more autos and see if these do better while i wait i will def check out that dudes medical thread


Worms are awesome, they carry bene bacteria and aerate constantly

Check out @NaturalFarmer's thread for some good vids on P

Here's a link 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/understanding-phosphorus.936758/

What thread are you talking about, got a link?

Good vibes!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Monsterous Pink Gravy GWB Pheno trained for width and getting the triple trellis.. semi organic under a CMH 600. Beautiful canopy management from the homie @thccbdhealth go check out his medical thread!View attachment 3985702


 i defanetly will i couldent find his thread but i was talking about the one u talked about here lol i posted a thraed in the weed problems and tnay think becouse i only used straight water like 2 3 times iv got nutriant build up i dident start getting symptoms untill i let the soil dry out but is this possable using 100 percent organic used all iv used other than mycos and microbes is liquid compost powdered seaweed and cocowater


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> i defanetly will i couldent find his thread but i was talking about the one u talked about here lol i posted a thraed in the weed problems and tnay think becouse i only used straight water like 2 3 times iv got nutriant build up i dident start getting symptoms untill i let the soil dry out but is this possable using 100 percent organic used all iv used other than mycos and microbes is liquid compost powdered seaweed and cocowater


Johnei's thread?! I should post some of the vids he found here too, very interesting for sure.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> i defanetly will i couldent find his thread but i was talking about the one u talked about here lol i posted a thraed in the weed problems and tnay think becouse i only used straight water like 2 3 times iv got nutriant build up i dident start getting symptoms untill i let the soil dry out but is this possable using 100 percent organic used all iv used other than mycos and microbes is liquid compost powdered seaweed and cocowater


seaweed powder is extremely extremely strong, so is coco water, fairly dang powerful. liquid compost though, like a tea thats inoculated with compost or leachate or what?

normally if you build a good mix with lots of humus and nutrition and use a good water there is little that can happen, but when adding along the go, chasing deficiencies, it can get a lot tougher and you should go easy on all things, as you can always repeat repeat repeat, but hopefully its not as bad as you think.

Have a good night, all!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 27, 2017)

thccbdhealth ? if i over did any thing it was prob the cocowater i followed directions on every thing else its called yates liquid compost its bacicly the dynamic lifter witch is composted chicken shit but liquid like not a tea it pretty mutch looks lik liguid shit lol il post some pics im 100 peren sure its p def dont have a clue what caused it have good one bro bout to crash myself lol


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 28, 2017)

Thats a shame, ill have to watch my coco water use a little closer.
My last application was 1:20 - 150ml-3L


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 28, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thccbdhealth ? if i over did any thing it was prob the cocowater i followed directions on every thing else its called yates liquid compost its bacicly the dynamic lifter witch is composted chicken shit but liquid like not a tea it pretty mutch looks lik liguid shit lol il post some pics im 100 peren sure its p def dont have a clue what caused it have good one bro bout to crash myself lolView attachment 3985757 View attachment 3985758


Looks over watered too.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Hey everyone! !
> Did you know?
> 
> - making just 1 litre of *Lacto Bacillus* rich rice wash / whey _can_ produce an astounding 26, 800L of 'lacto-inoculated water' in the end !?
> ...


Why not, Sticky?
I've had some splashing


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey everyone!!

If anyone can help us find *BIODEGRADABLE 'PLASTIC' PAILS*, that would be AWESOME! x10!!

-preferably square shaped vs cylindrical, if possible! lidded / stackable if possible! strong and hemp wont hurt either! but sugarcane bagasse, rice, and other natural options are always welcome too!

Right lovely prize for the one who comes through the lucky researcher .. Thanks all for reading

Grow Strong!

************************************************************************************


thccbdhealth said:


> Why not, Sticky?
> I've had some splashing


Good question, buddy, maybe one day!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey Don, found this and thought you might find it interesting,
the analysis of minerals in glacial rock dust.
I'm sure tons other elements are magnetic, but what jumped out at me,
take at look at Neodymium numbers. Interesting!

Also, the MSDS analysis for Gaia Green Glacial Rock Dust states:
May contain up to
Crystalline silica (quartz) 55%


http://www.gaiagreen.com/images/download/GRDCommercial Brochure 2015.pdf


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Hey Don, found this and thought you might find it interesting,
> the analysis of minerals in glacial rock dust.
> I'm sure tons other elements are magnetic, but what jumped out at me,
> take at look at Neodymium numbers. Interesting!
> ...


Hey Johnei, very nice, thanks for sharing!!! can you post that link again if you would be so kind? or links..
or is it working for the people.. mid move so not sure if its my internet.. 

We are actually testing our glacial rock dust deposit right now, dang...


I CAN

HARDLY

WAIT

for the results

Here's the Gaia Green MSDS btw, 

https://www.groworganic.com/media/pdfs/f045-m.pdf


----------



## Johnei (Aug 2, 2017)

(It should work now, and I added the original link where I found it.)


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks, dude, appreciate the share!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 2, 2017)

Reposted convo about the "best out of bag soil" from a new thread, just for others to learn from etc!
..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/best-out-of-bag-premixed-organic-soil-super-soil.942500/page-2#post-13700741

At a friendly glance, (let me pull it up quick to refresh).. ah ok yes, yes, hen manure, that I'm a little skeptical about, peat moss is arguable, but you're on a good path, its a much cleaner mix then the above one mentioned.

To be frank, I also feel perlite is inferior in terms of aeration, doesn't make my top ten in terms of aeration choices, but I get it I get it.. tis cheap cheap and heavily distributed / mined for F all. Nuisance dust, causes cancer in rats, high Al ingredients just aren't usually my top choice, if better exist. 

Platinum isn't cheap though, so no cheaping out imo! - I would have used biochar and pumice and lava rock if using that name, not to mention a few plant based / humus based aerations..that provide _decompaction_ vs compaction.. like organic rice hulls, organic buckwheat hulls, leaf compost, coco shell hulls, anything but fuckin perlite, the least robust, and least forgiving, and least beneficial of all aerations...
kick a fabric pot full of moist soil with just 2 of my suggested aerations and you wont go back to perlite.
But to each their own, I understand its a pain at first to source outside whats avail..

Um what else, not to nit pick, but ..
no neem meal, ouch.
no greensand, ouch.
no paramagnetic minerals or GRD, ouch.

now to nit pick.
doesn't say where the kelp is from, 
are they meat fed castings,
are they Japanese lobsters,

but yes, positives are, (Unlike Stonington unfortunately at least from a medicinal standpoint) no reggie blood meal, no reggie bone meal, no fish meal, no feather meal, so thats good.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/best-out-of-bag-premixed-organic-soil-super-soil.942500/page-2#post-13700741


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 3, 2017)

Sidvicious1 said:


> What's up man.. I'm trying to make a AACT and I'm sure I don't have a large enoughair pump.. my question is, is it worth even putting on my plants or would it harm them maybe if it's not done corectly..
> 
> I put 1 cup ewc,
> a tea spoon of 3-4-4 organic plant tone fert,
> ...


Just worm farming! how you doing, organic compadre?

Nothing but love, but personally I would dump that tea on an ornamental tree doing bad but thats about it B
But first off are you flowering or vegging, and what size pots are you in and do you have compost or access to outdoors.. 

Ok, Second thing.. though I haven't seen scholarly articles on the matter to verify, I do believe foam comes from proteins, and aminos, like in worm bodies etc.. just to note in case your curious.

Third thing, not to nit pick but phrasing that recipe and simple AACT in the same sentence, are with all due respect - small incongruities, my man! thats not really a simple tea.. a simple tea would have just 2% EWC or outdoor compost and .5% HQ food source, such as simple mineralized sweetener or fungal food like organic oat flour .. 2 ingredients max, _that_ is simple.. and not to be underestimated! Bacteria multiply by billions fast and if you pre plan a fungal brew you can KILL IT!! This is also where rh/airflow/temps/pot type/size plays a good role, in keeping established bene populations in tact.

Quick side note, your Tone has a whopping 8 ingredients itself, including 3 I would not touch with their potential arsenic and gmo / hormone harboring ingredients.. ditch that type of shit and gain control over your inputs!

4th, when air is low, you can do 100 stirs in one direction then switch, do that twice a day, and you should be ok. 400 stirs a day, will keep the bad guys away, day and a half total brew.

Lastly, regarding neem, its amazing, I just put a cup of cake per cu ft in the soil once a year, and when doing new batches..easy to top dress it in if no tilling over long periods..

I brew teas for life, to release life if life got low, not to release nutrients, there are more in the soil that you think and the first thing should be to release for life to let them find it, then if you are hungry still, the best and fastest thing to do is a foliar spray for direct triggering and relief. 

However, easier said than done, the key is to build even better soil in the first place, with various forms of sizes of minerals so there are various stages of release, both fast and slow, and then the water only fun can really begin. 

Don Flowering Tip:

Take a 1/2 gallon of soil not being used, sprinkle some organic oats on it, ground to a fine flour.. I sprinkle thru a sieve like I'm dusting icing sugar on French toast.. then I load a healthy fine layer on the soil, leave in warm dark moist conditions for 3 days min to 3 weeks max, and use _this_ soil for inoculating a brew / AACT if I noticed I under amended or need to start extrapolating all the possible rock dusts and inherent minerals 

Fungi are the weapon of choice for me for flowering. Let them do the heavy lifting, watering, bio-security and plant feeding. 

Way to be organic though its a beautiful journey going cleaner and meaner and learning all the nuances..
Thanks for the theoretical tune up!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 4, 2017)

Lol, my competition at DTE is looking really mashed up


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 4, 2017)

Roll one up and scope THESE out, folks !!!

Thanks and respect to @Johnei for the original find and post in his thread!


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 4, 2017)

QUOTE="DonTesla, post: 13702744, member: 851820"]View attachment 3989744

Lol, my competition at DTE is looking really mashed up[/QUOTE]

Ohhh thats the look of defeat upon his face.
i think i might see a tear.


----------



## fumble (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning DonT...your babies are all grown up now and in they big girl panties lol... 
Pink Gravy 1
 

Pink Gravy 2
 

Bubba's Meltdown 1
 

Bubba's Meltdown 2


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 4, 2017)

Love it.
indoors v.s. outdoors
in a green house would be considered indoors to our H.C. process?
As to plant count


----------



## fumble (Aug 4, 2017)

What's an HC process?


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 4, 2017)

Health Canada.
regestration process


----------



## fumble (Aug 4, 2017)

Mmk...ic ic  well that solves that lol...


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 4, 2017)

Just perfect


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 4, 2017)

Yah im wondering what their view would be.
my argument would be it is inside a closed unit, walls and a roof.
away from any potential public eyes.


----------



## fumble (Aug 4, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Yah im wondering what their view would be.
> my argument would be it is inside a closed unit, walls and a roof.
> away from any potential public eyes.


No potential public eyes able to view it where i am so all good


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 4, 2017)

Just wanted 2 say thanks to the dons jah earth collective iv got a pink gravey germintating right now cant wait to grow this


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2017)

Working my way through vaping my first harvested #357 and find it very captivating and very much of a couch lock feeling but not quite! Maybe spell inducing or hypnotic but also energetic. It seems to fit the mood but you damn sure know you're high. Gives a liquid feel to my vision and a feeling of immersion in the visual field.

It also seems to be quite potent.

Have another drying/curing that ran longer.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

fumble said:


> Good morning DonT...your babies are all grown up now and in they big girl panties lol...
> Pink Gravy 1
> View attachment 3989898
> 
> ...


Holy shit! Some super healthy, lush, green, happy, way perky ladies right there, and huuuuuuuge too, damn, you are loving em up real good over there, guys!! Impressive work! They must be enjoying the temps too, is it hot down there or not too bad!? Big swings or no!?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Working my way through vaping my first harvested #357 and find it very captivating and very much of a couch lock feeling but not quite! Maybe spell inducing or hypnotic but also energetic. It seems to fit the mood but you damn sure know you're high. Gives a liquid feel to my vision and a feeling of immersion in the visual field.
> 
> It also seems to be quite potent.
> 
> Have another drying/curing that ran longer.


That's a great write up @hillbill appreciate you dropping that on the thread, and this all from just vaping, wow! Sounds like an entertaining high, for sure... Looking forward to your other cultivar report now too, hopefully its just as fun, thanks again for sharing bro!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> Just wanted 2 say thanks to the dons jah earth collective iv got a pink gravey germintating right now cant wait to grow this


Germinating now, awesome man! All the way in Au, that's great. Can hardy wait for you to experience.. Here's to a Female!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> Just perfect


Crazy hey... Killin it!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Yah im wondering what their view would be.
> my argument would be it is inside a closed unit, walls and a roof.
> away from any potential public eyes.


The laws at the lake require permits on buildings over 110sq ft, unless wheeled or if there is a seasonal wall...

So to be considered indoors it must be permanent..

The way they determine plant counts is based on your prescription of grams per day right

Grams per day x2 = outdoor count

Grams per day x5 = indoor count

With 5 grams being average, the avg plant counts are 25 and 10, for inside and out, respectively

At that prescription, one is allowed 1125 grams in storage

Outside, you could store 3750 grams.. Or 8 pounds!


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 5, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Germinating now, awesome man! All the way in Au, that's great. Can hardy wait for you to experience.. Here's to a Female!


Cheers bro cant wait till this sprouts im going to do a journal on it


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 5, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Germinating now, awesome man! All the way in Au, that's great. Can hardy wait for you to experience.. Here's to a Female!


All i need now is true living organics book i bought to arrive shit like 3 weeks out from harvasting my auto got some killer genetics sprouting its all happening dude finnaly doing what i want with my life and at the end of the grow ill film the first toke for the smoke report that should be funny lol


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

@hillbill that sounds like a keeper pheno you have... What are the smells you're noting.. Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> Cheers bro cant wait till this sprouts im going to do a journal on it


Awesome, a journal, feel free to share the Link here if you're cool with that!!

And nice one on that book.. Good to get different opinions on things..
Just remember that the good Rev teaches a few things that some heads don't agree with.. Using 2 gallon pots for organics.. Heavy teas.. Layering.. And maybe some slaughterhouse ingredients.. I say that with a tonne of respect for him he's a good guy.
overall We straight love the dude and appreciate the good karma and growing tips of different sorts from his articles and chapters.. It's a real good quick read and won't hurt if you stay away from his regimes extremes and the stronger recipes. I guess our styles are quite bit different but there are some nice overlaps for sure..

But yo, Can't wait for the filming of that hoot bro.. Thats so cool youre gonna do that.. We should start a Pink Gravy Ghost Channel on YouTube.. And capture people's first experiences at taking massive hoots!! hope we can ice it good and get some double extra frost for you so its a crazy ass hoot with surreal expansion.. Thanks again dude, You're the man!! Way to shape your life how you want it to, that's what it's all about!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

When you de-stem a bowl of PinkGravy and you realize you gotta vape that..


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2017)

Chopped this one at 57 days with browning not amber trichs coming fast. Got another curing cut at 68 days. Smells seem to change with me but at my age I don't smell as well as I once did. Ranging from ripe fruit or Juicy Fruit and Bubblegum, Blueberry and incense. 

Test vape on 68 day 5:09 CDT live! Bubblegum and Blueberry on the exhale from hard hitting old Vapor Genie! Very sweet. Nag Champa and coated mouth feeling and mouth drying immediately. Quick relaxed lifted feeling. Quick hitting. Might be what they call euphoric.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Chopped this one at 57 days with browning not amber trichs coming fast. Got another curing cut at 68 days. Smells seem to change with me but at my age I don't smell as well as I once did. Ranging from ripe fruit or Juicy Fruit and Bubblegum, Blueberry and incense.
> 
> Test vape on 68 day 5:09 CDT live! Bubblegum and Blueberry on the exhale from hard hitting old Vapor Genie! Very sweet. Nag Champa and coated mouth feeling and mouth drying immediately. Quick relaxed lifted feeling. Quick hitting. Might be what they call euphoric.


That's why it's so psychotic, that's quite an early harvest.. I was gonna ask you if you cob cured it, but that explains some!!

Your day 68 Sounds like the meat hook high, always welcome around here.. Same with sweet smoke, nice work.. 

What was the regime used, conventional or organic,,


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2017)

Organic with 20% used up mix and lots of drainage and not extremely high phosphorus. I leave my own compost outside since the lizard egg incident. Cotton Burr Compost and Black Kow with castings for compost component. Pro Mix or similar and added peat for used mix and more perlite and NAPA 8822. Like Fafard 3b best but harder to get here. I need the added drainage because I am all COBs and leds. Like fish, like kelp and alfalfa is magic!


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 5, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> When you de-stem a bowl of PinkGravy and you realize you gotta vape that..
> 
> View attachment 3990642
> 
> ...


Lmao is that really your stems man that's awesome


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 5, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Awesome, a journal, feel free to share the Link here if you're cool with that!!
> 
> And nice one on that book.. Good to get different opinions on things..
> Just remember that the good Rev teaches a few things that some heads don't agree with.. Using 2 gallon pots for organics.. Heavy teas.. Layering.. And maybe some slaughterhouse ingredients.. I say that with a tonne of respect for him he's a good guy.
> ...


No problamo 100 percent happy to share the link when it happens im just waiting on the girl to sprout lol ill i know is im not gunna quit at one bong hit im a smoke a few grams fuck it ill smoke a big joint too if im gunna film my self getting high may as well get fucked up lol thanks for the kind words means alot bro hopfully i can grow some as frosty as you're s ill be doing alot of folier in veg gonna go all out on this grow ill be sure to do a good journal for it to


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 10, 2017)

Heres that link to the grow journal bro shes about 3 days old since she sprouted gotta say she's looking very healthy all readyhttp://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/pink-gravy-jah-earth-collective.36845/


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 10, 2017)

Unable to view your thread threw provide link


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 11, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Unable to view your thread threw provide link


is this one workinghttp://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/pink-gravy-jah-earth-collective.36845/


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 11, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> is this one workinghttp://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/pink-gravy-jah-earth-collective.36845/


Negative; apperently i dont have your permission


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2017)

Me either


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 11, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Negative; apperently i dont have your permission





fumble said:


> Me either


Shit my bad ill figure it out


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 11, 2017)

think i fixed it


----------



## What..? (Aug 11, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> think i fixed it


Its fixed


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 11, 2017)

What..? said:


> Its fixed


cheers for the heads up i like youre username


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2017)

Worked here...shes a pretty little thing. Gonna be strong girl


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 11, 2017)

fumble said:


> Worked here...shes a pretty little thing. Gonna be strong girl


she sure is cant wait 2 see her in flower


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2017)

Mine are in stretch and starting to flower...you gonna love her. Super sturdy strong girl.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2017)

Jimmy Verde said:


> Lmao is that really your stems man that's awesome


Aha yessir 100% bro

You gotta smoke some PG and feel the intensity.. even the stems are deadly i save them for vaping


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey everyone!!

Hope all your gardens and soils are thriving..
Been a minute! - working on something really exciting right now.. sorry havent been able to make it on here as much as id like!

Lots of pics to load but i will be in mobile mode for the next couple.weeks so bare with me!


Heirloom curry with fresh roti from last night though was to die for
Gmo free as usual
All organic
High brix cooking!

Take care guys..
Any one needing help can still email me btw! im checking 2x daily..

Keep switching over


----------



## What..? (Aug 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope all your gardens and soils are thriving..
> Been a minute! - working on something really exciting right now.. sorry havent been able to make it on here as much as id like!
> ...


More pics!


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 28, 2017)

Finnaly maneged to put my compost tumbler together i bought an all in one super soil nute kit it says to mix it with 10 liters coco or peat moss 10 liters of castings and 10 liters of airation i used a 25 liter bag aiation mix rice hulls pumice and some other rock things thaylt i cant recall i havent put the castings yet i also put 20 liters of coco in i watered it with some em1 water and i also used a kilo or to of hemp seeds meal gunna hold of on the castings might use that when i mix it in when its cooked was just wondering what you're thoughts where @DonTesla is there any thing else i should do add i think ill let it cook for the 3 months msybe more seing as its winter here but yea just wanted to get youre thoughts cheers


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 29, 2017)

forgot to ad these and i cant edit the previos post if any one has any thoughts im keen in some feed back cheers


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 1, 2017)

Fresh heirlooms of the day.. 100% organic and water only, tea free, these ones.. What to make now eh! Decisions..


----------



## What..? (Sep 1, 2017)

Yum, looks great!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2017)

What is your favorite? I grew some amazing soy beans. Home grown rocks!


----------



## giglewigle (Sep 1, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/pink-gravy-jah-earth-collective.36915/ here my progress so far with the pink gravey not sure what the pheno is its looking abit like a sativa than indica been getting cold here at night tho plus i havent fed her any thing just abit of em1 thinking of giving her some bio vega but shes growing i dont want 2 bern her shes allready in a coots mix tho so i think ill hold of on the nutes another few weeks


----------



## giglewigle (Sep 7, 2017)

man is it me its getting to quiet in this thread i know the dons are busy but still i miss the dons lol heres another journal entry of the pink gravy


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey All!! Sorry for absence, folks!! Been an amazing 3200km journey across this country and lots of changes have taken place!!

We have some amazing updates coming this next week.. stay tuned and blessed!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2017)

Noice!


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 24, 2017)

Beautiful country isnt it Don.
Hears hoping you tap into an aquifer.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 24, 2017)

I missed u man side note its been up 2 38c in my tents the pink gravey has shown no signs of heat stress i think it maybe a male i hadit out side 2 get some sun the had 2 put it in a shed with a fibre glass roof so it may have stretched a bit of that but it has the tightest nodes spacing iv so far witnessed not upset if it is make tho iv always wanted a male


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 24, 2017)

man im freaken jealous id kill not literely lol t be able 2 be able 2 do this for a living and grow vegies and what not


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 24, 2017)

Yah, that my aspersions at this point in time.
and it seams the only way to get food with nourishment.
Fuck Monsanto.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Yah, that my aspersions at this point in time.
> and it seams the only way to get food with nourishment.
> Fuck Monsanto.


int the ass without permision


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> I missed u man side note its been up 2 38c in my tents the pink gravey has shown no signs of heat stress i think it maybe a male i hadit out side 2 get some sun the had 2 put it in a shed with a fibre glass roof so it may have stretched a bit of that but it has the tightest nodes spacing iv so far witnessed not upset if it is make tho iv always wanted a male


Missed all the peeps here on the thread too bro, no doubt!!

Yeah the Pink Gravies can really handle heat, its frickin nuts! Chances are you will have an impressive specimen regardless of sex, so make sure to snag the pollen if it is a male egg, bud!!



thccbdhealth said:


> Beautiful country isnt it Don.
> Hears hoping you tap into an aquifer.


Yeah its unreal, what a drive, I was enthralled and sweating almost the whole time! I will have to load some pics as soon as we have internet set up. Saw moose, elk, deer, hawks, rabbits, skunks, bears, and wolves along the way, almost hit a few and had some close calls but all is good.

Hope I find an aquifer here too, that would be great.. but whats awesome is the tap water here is super high quality, dang near world class almost. No chlorine, no fluoride, no chemicals, just a natural ppm of 100 to 110 due to minerals and a ph of 7, love it, even sold our water cooler! Got rain barrels full already too so thats always good. 

We have been taking samples from the big big claim here, literally one km from some steaming springs and volcanoes, and we were taken to a massive acreage of rotting wood, literally full of 70 foot trees, over two feet wide, and they are so decomposed you can slice shovels right through them with ease. SO you know we filled up some garbage cans of _that_!

Beyond that, we also have a greensand deposit which looks really green and fine and very viable, we are testing it and hope the results will be excellent for you know what.

Much much more to talk about, but gotta fly for now! Tis dark here and the grizzlies are everywhere so we gotta get home aha.

I have been taking lots of pics, just gotta get some more time to load em, really really busy this month is all!

Much love everyone, chat more soon,
keep rocking the organic!


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

fucck ye u deserve it don fuck gotta give a shout out to all the out door guys use are the real mvps


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect plot, created by god, and left for Jah.


----------



## What..? (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice man, sounds beautiful!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Worms are loving their new diet it seems.. Never have I seen so many cocoons in any farm than this one!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes @thccbdhealth tis a big blessing no doubt. Amazing what some converging fault lines can amass, I tell ya!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Organic raw homemade almond milk, bun de store bought milks and their puss / hormones / guar and xanthum gums, done with that sheit, this is way better and easy peaty to make, just soak 1 cup for 12 hours then blend strain and dilute to preferred thickness.. The shit they don't teach you in schools eh!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

What..? said:


> More pics!


Alas!

@Mohican as well, here are some of our favs this year..

Of the organic heirloom tomatoes..

Blue Green Wagner on the left.

Yellow pepper tomato in the middle,

and a San Marzano on the right, the woman's fav.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone think this thread should be stickied so it doesn't disappear when we get busy as heck? If so let us know here, much thanks 

Here's a Pink Gravy that got flowered from the cotyledon stage .. Zero veg time.
It saw Water only in the plug and play living soil mix. Shared a 7 gallon pot with a companion, or two, too. Check the next pic for what happened.

 

One seed saved a Don several hundred in smoke, and quality was more than triple what I'd be forced to use if buying off the streets, praise Jah!



Didn't smell like gravy until third day of hanging.. Walked in the room and was hit with a whiff of KFC, but no bucket in sight. Love it, gets me every time!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Jah'll know how much I love a frost-laiden terpy calyx..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Time to rake some more leaves and build some leaf mould, which can hold 300 to 500x its weight in water according to the Rodale book of compôsting


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

@fumble i know you must be busy as hell but how go the Pink Gravies!?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

ill be collecting as many leaves as i can next fall i tried composting last usind dead grass for the grass and and fresh mowed trimmings for the greens have no idia bout the ratio but ye next time ill be puting more thought into it lol u live and learn ill be defenetly cheecking out that book is theere any others u recomend ? iv read the book buy the rev and the 3 ones buy that jef lowenfells bloke teaming with mycrobes


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Had a friend germinate some seeds.

Here are the results..

Only 2 of 10 blue matters popped above ground after one wk, unfortunately

3 of 10 rock stars came up, from Oldschool Breeders Association (who rips off Charles Scott according to Charles himself)

Rainbow Cookies, 6 of 10 made it up strong. Nice one @kmog33

For the Original Pink Gangster, 11 of 15 are two inches already, very solid outcome. Love these seeds!

(Base mix used was the Dons 1:1:1:1:1 living starter mix.

1 part fresh vegetarian castings
1 part coco coir
1 part humus
1 part aeration #1, humus forming and de-compacting
1 part aeration #2, mineral lending, robust and permanent)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> ill be collecting as many leaves as i can next fall i tried composting last usind dead grass for the grass and and fresh mowed trimmings for the greens have no idia bout the ratio but ye next time ill be puting more thought into it lol u live and learn ill be defenetly cheecking out that book is theere any others u recomend ? iv read the book buy the rev and the 3 ones buy that jef lowenfells bloke teaming with mycrobes


You're doing great man, keep it up, its all about improving the techniques year after year. Here's a couple more you may like..


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You're doing great man, keep it up, its all about improving the techniques year after year. Here's a couple more you may like..View attachment 4032914


googled that rodale book i can het a copy from america for under 10 dollers including shipping cheering lol


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4032902


hay man u mind if i share this on the aussie growers threadd man


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> hay man u mind if i share this on the aussie growers threadd man


Share away, my friend, thanks!


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4032902


Wow! Just...wow!


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @nachooo
> 
> Share away, my friend, thanks!


sweet no wurries


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

@nachooo welcome to the family, my friend.. great to have another growther and magazine writer no less a part of the gang.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey all! 

Anyone in Canada able to test soil for us outside of the normal agencies like Soil Food Web etc? We can provide some seeds, expertise, reference letters or coin .. we have about 10 + samples ready to go and just seeing if anyone has a job that allows them access to a testing lab, our one friend who is in Parks and Rec is so damn busy they only have time to reply to us once a month maybe twice, and thats a bit too busy for us despite the great price they offer us!! Just throwing it out there, thanks guys. Much love from Jah
Don


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 25, 2017)

yo @DonTesla iv been looking into fermented plant extracts and i cant find any thing on fermented plant roots was just curios


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @fumble i know you must be busy as hell but how go the Pink Gravies!?


Coming down soon! I'm super excited. If she is anything like the early branch of Bubba's Meltdown was...damn! Can't wait


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4032889
> Time to rake some more leaves and build some leaf mould, which can hold 300 to 500x its weight in water according to the Rodale book of compôsting





DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4032889
> Time to rake some more leaves and build some leaf mould, which can hold 300 to 500x its weight in water according to the Rodale book of compôsting


B-e-a-u-tiful


----------



## calliandra (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey Don Tesla, good to see you, super-engaged making those dreams happen as always! Yay! 



DonTesla said:


> 1 part aeration #1, humus forming and de-compacting
> 1 part aeration #2, mineral lending, robust and permanent)


Yes! I simply *love *this differentiation!

My thoughts on this just recently have led me to differentiate aeration vs drainage on that mineral side of the "aeration" component. It was kicked off by perlite, which I had used extensively this year for the first time, sadly all over the place... o clueless fool that I was! 

My dislike of the material as it handles _per se_ aside, perlite performs a different function than pumice or biochar, as it doesn't hold any moisture at all, water just drains past it as sand or pebbles will do. Sure, it keeps pockets of air open in the soil too, but it doesn't really _breathe _as more malleable porous material, like pumice or burnt clay, do seem to do. 

Also, I've been thinking of counting the hulls and similar stuff to the "fibers" (ie coco & peat) portion of a mix, but I actually like your 2 types of aeration better conceptually 

Cheers!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> B-e-a-u-tiful


Its gorgeous here, for sure.

You're always more than welcome to come visit and stay here, if you can ever get a week off of work and growing, bud. Would be great times... we have a spare wing of the house, you could have your own jacuzzi jetted bathroom too. We dont even use that side of the house yet, its crazy.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2017)

fumble said:


> Coming down soon! I'm super excited. If she is anything like the early branch of Bubba's Meltdown was...damn! Can't wait
> 
> View attachment 4032974 View attachment 4032975 View attachment 4032976 View attachment 4032977


Wowzaaa. Those are so white with frost, you cant see any green on the flowers, great job, sistren! As per if its anything like the Bubba's Meltdown, well, you are in for a TREAT!!! The taste is often hashier and really clean and tishy, due to the sheer amount of resinous glands. Bit less floral but almost twice as expansive in the right pheno, its made many a notified smokers stop in their tracks and then the breath catching ensues... You can hardly sit when puffing the platinum, if at all, its a mover and shaker, no doubt, cant wait for your feedback, how much longer would you guess!? And thanks for the uploads once again, we appreciate it!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> yo @DonTesla iv been looking into fermented plant extracts and i cant find any thing on fermented plant roots was just curios


Plant roots are one of my favourite worm foods actually and so I have never looked into fermenting them, but in terms of ferments, there are plenty of options.. are you trying to make a flowering food or more so an inoculant that will take care of pathogens and boost immunity.. those are the main categories in my opinion. Once you clarify your goals we can talk more.
Cheers,
Don


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Plant roots are one of my favourite worm foods actually and so I have never looked into fermenting them, but in terms of ferments, there are plenty of options.. are you trying to make a flowering food or more so an inoculant that will take care of pathogens and boost immunity.. those are the main categories in my opinion. Once you clarify your goals we can talk more.
> Cheers,
> Don


well i was thinking in terms if it possable 2 make something diy as good if not better that roots exelurater but by goals is to have a fpe for veg flower and in genaral tomkeep the plant healtyhnand free from pests and deseses


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Its gorgeous here, for sure.
> 
> You're always more than welcome to come visit and stay here, if you can ever get a week off of work and growing, bud. Would be great times... we have a spare wing of the house, you could have your own jacuzzi jetted bathroom too. We dont even use that side of the house yet, its crazy.


Buddie this sound absolutely mint.
Fresh off the press.
haha "The West Wing"

If things shape up and out.
and i get my poop in a group.
we could praticly call it a quarterly meeting.

Out in not. Now- doing the drive back with truck and tools that have been out here for a year now.
going the northern route threw Sault saint marie,thunder bay,winning around the top of lake superior, perfect time of year for it, along the lake side, fall, Just before the snow flys.
better be before the snow flys as my winter's rubbers are back at the new pad.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 26, 2017)

lol im temted to built a raft n sail over 2 canada fucken beutifull place and beutifull people


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuck Man
Just ask Justin Trudue.
He's Letting Anybody in.
Worst mistake for Canada was electing that trust fund pretty body that aspired to be a fucking drama teacher.....

All politics aside.
Every family here has imagrated at some point.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 26, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Fuck Man
> Just ask Justin Trudue.
> He's Letting Anybody in.
> Worst mistake for Canada was electing that trust fund pretty body that aspired to be a fucking drama teacher.....
> ...


ye 100 percent same here i got no problem with any one who just wants a better life and is willing 2 work for it at the end of tha day all people want is a fair go nothing wrong with that im scotish irish and aboriganol and welsh thats my ancestry


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 26, 2017)

well i think iv figured out what i actually need in terms of fpe im looking for somthing that will keep any and every pest out of the garden exept any bug thats benificial


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Buddie this sound absolutely mint.
> Fresh off the press.
> haha "The West Wing"
> 
> ...


Yeah its two houses joined as one! 
May you be blessed with nothing but smooth dry highways brother, and lenient border folk!

A quarterly meet up would be awesome as terps man. Lets aim for it for sure, we can hardly wait for some friendly visitors!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> well i think iv figured out what i actually need in terms of fpe im looking for somthing that will keep any and every pest out of the garden exept any bug thats benificial


I would start with making a good quality lactobacillus serum, then I would make BIM or Bokashi 
The two go hand in hand really.

"Check it out!"

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bim/

*BIM*
Beneficial Indigenous Microorganisms(BIM) is a fermented microbial solution that can be used for many applications around the farm. It is loaded with microbes, and is a cornerstone of Gil’s Natural Farming method. It’s an incredible tool with a myriad of applications, some of which are discussed below. 

*How to Make:*

The idea here is to collect microbes from natural healthy ecosystems. Different areas have different types of microbes in the soil – for example an old growth forest will have microbes that grasslands don’t and vice versa. To get the greatest diversity of microbes, you want to collect them from as many different habitats as you can. For starters, at least get from forest, grassland, and the boundary area between them. 

TIP: Plant-specific microbes! If you are growing vegetables, find areas where natural veggies are thriving. If planting ornamentals, look for areas where wild ornamental type plants are. Also, target nitrogen-fixer plants since they have rhizobium bacterial strains present – legumes, as well as some other plant genuses such as Alder or Bayberry fall into this category.

Here’s how to collect microbes and make BIM:


Cook a carbohydrate source to use as the attractant. Rice, barley, wheat, oats, etc should work no problem, most often rice is used here in Asia.
Get a wooden box or perforated plastic box and fill bottom with rice. The rice should not be too deep, around 1 inch usually, otherwise it will take too long for all the rice to become infected. Don’t pack the rice, leave it loose to allow airflow. The whole idea is to create more space for the microbes to infect – the surface area of the rice.
Mark side of box with date and intended location.
Cover box with something that’s breathable – nylons stretched over, or newspaper, just something to keep big critters out – secure with string around top of box.
Dig a little depression in the desired location, a place with undisturbed soil where a healthy population of native microbes is likely to flourish.
TIP: In forest, look for areas where leaves build up and mold. In grassland, look for areas where grass is most thriving.

Place the box in the depression and loosely cover with the dirt and leaves around it.
After 5-10 days (depending on temperature), the first colony of microbes you will notice are white molds. Then different colors like yellow, green, black, etc if you leave it much longer. Generally we harvest when it is in the white mold stage. Disregard rice if black molds have formed on it, this is generally a sign of non-beneficial microbes. In nature when there is plenty of food the beneficial microbes dominate. When there is less food, the opportunistic, non-beneficial microbes tend to dominate.
At this time, remove container from habitat and transfer rice to a plastic container/jar, and mix with sugar
Mix 1:1 with sugar. E.g. 1kg cooked rice with 1kg sugar/molasses(molasses is great and cheap)

Mash up the mixture with gloved fingers until it’s mashed but don’t overmix or you’ll destroy all the mycelia
Cover this mixture for 3-7 days. 
When it is quite liquid, add 3 parts water. 
TIP: 1kg=1L, so if you start with 1kg cooked rice, you’ll add 1kg sugar and then 6L water to that

Leave this diluted mixture for 7 days. Cover the top with something air permeable just so animals don’t get to it – cheese cloth, nylons, newspaper, etc
You should end up with a mud-like juice. Strain the liquid out of the mixture into a glass jar but don’t seal the top – let it breathe until bubbles in the bottom stop forming.
After you stop seeing bubbles forming in the jar, seal it up
Now you have your microbial inoculant for that ecosystem
*Repeat the above steps for each area you are collecting microbes from. The more ecosystems you collect from, the better!*
To make the final BIM product, combine all your microbial extracts. To increase efficacy, combine this concoction 1:1 with lacto serum. Lacto is the workhorse and is good to have in combination with other microbes. Now you have created your BIM inoculant!

*How to Use:*
This is a powerful tool in the natural farming arsenal, with a myriad of applications! It’s a microbial inoculant, so it can be used wherever you are trying to increase/establish populations of microbes – the most basic level of a healthy ecosystem!

*Add 1-2tsp per gallon of water. *

Plants
Apply as a foliar spray or soil drench. Greatly enhances growth and health of plants by establishing a healthy population of microbes in the soil and on leaf surfaces. Check out the benefits:


Transports food to roots
Builds a healthy ecosystem from the ground up. This is an invaluable job and the greatest benefit of this serum.
Aids disease resistance – fights pathogens, occupies spaces that could otherwise go to harmful bacteria/molds.
Aid composting – massively enhances compost – there will be a whole separate post on this concept
Aid organic fertilizer. Add to your nutrient solution, microbes break down organic nutrients into bio-available forms that plants can utilize directly. Another key feature


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> lol im temted to built a raft n sail over 2 canada fucken beutifull place and beutifull people


You're always welcome to come stay here too brethren .. just don't raft! steal a sail boat at least, we can pay them back in soil ! lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

Water only if you can believe it!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

Aka our terp rich Original Pink Gangster.. Mm my fav


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Water only if you can believe it!
> 
> View attachment 4033816


Mmmmm mmm Good


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

Some more Original Pînk Gangster since a lot of people are asking about our łatest gem. 

 
So terpy it leaves grease streaks on the black sheet of manila tag


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)

More water-only cob goodness minus one foliar to enrich terp expression. Once you puff this style its hard to be impressed elsewhere. Dispensaries honestly have garbage compared to this haha. Original Pink Gangst doesn't play. No flash no filter just all natural expression


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 27, 2017)

Cobs with that cmh?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Water only if you can believe it!
> 
> View attachment 4033816


I believe! (hey why isn't there an alien-emoticon on here? haha)



DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4033823


oooooo look at em pink _heads_!! 
Did these get the foliar you mentioned too?

I had pink trich stems again too - _all _over my plant this time -, was clearly not genetic (PE auto I've grown a few times before), nor anything to do with pressure or temps. She had crazy nute problems which I responeded to crazily, with fresh plant smoothies, to get her through flower. I couldn't determine what it was that did it, but I took some notes, maybde with time I'll find a common denominator!


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I would start with making a good quality lactobacillus serum, then I would make BIM or Bokashi
> The two go hand in hand really.
> 
> "Check it out!"
> ...


im defenetly gua do this cheers will this work will this work on a smaller scale with say a plastic container


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You're always welcome to come stay here too brethren .. just don't raft! steal a sail boat at least, we can pay them back in soil ! lol


thanks man that means alot holy shit i hope i can grow weed that good one day lol


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 28, 2017)

just transplanted my pink gravy gunna flip soon wanted 2 wait a bil longer but the roots where really starting 2 grow out of the bottem of the pot pluss it was starting to get a bit heatstressed so i transplanted it and hit it with some eco seaweed gotta say shes smelling weedy allready im defenetly going 2 need a carbon filter for this one


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Cobs with that cmh?


If you want insane terp production Hell yeah, for sure, bro. Also easier to keep a small space cool when you run cobs, and you can also push heights during stretch and finish to up the final density and node tightness as well, during stretch. Almost like a replacement for a TRIA based alfalfa sst .. but I love cobs.. and not because cob grown organic sells faster and more furiously than anything else does, just because I love quality and thats what wins it for my plants.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thanks man that means alot holy shit i hope i can grow weed that good one day lol


You're on the right path, amigo... keep it up and steady learn !


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> im defenetly gua do this cheers will this work will this work on a smaller scale with say a plastic container


Plastic is porous so I recommend a glass (say wine) bottle if going smaller. The smaller the neck the less oxygen and the longer it can last.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2017)

Unlock those hidden genes, folks. Organics is the best, I tell you. For soooo many reasons.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 2, 2017)

Spread love to them young ones, too, they can sometimes use a little helping hand, here is a series of shots taken just 2 minutes apart.

All we did was gently mist. And thus softened the seed shell. Key word, gentle!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2017)

Wanna see some middle of day-33 shots of the Pink Gravy doing her dang thang!?

Well alright..


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 6, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Wanna see some middle of day-33 shots of the Pink Gravy doing her dang thang!?
> 
> Well alright..View attachment 4039062


fuck yes


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2017)

PG again, same day, same room, just different branch.

damn, def some FIRRRRRRE


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 6, 2017)

holy shit thats frosty how long u rekon she has to go


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> holy shit thats frosty how long u rekon she has to go


Yesterday was 5th week birthdays, so about 5 more weeks give or take a week, as they have been somewhat treated poorly (new environment, new medium, new pot size) so gonna be interesting to see how they react in the long run. Gonna be mad gluey though, thats for sure, shit! This is a caregiver friends garden, she is running 18 pink gravies each in 7 gallons of pure coco, all 4 different phenos represented as well, so the George may come down sooner than the Platinums, and so on. These are shots of the George, so the platinums will be even deadlier I think, just a bitch to get to them for shots! Plus its a few hours from home!


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 6, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yesterday was 5th week birthdays, so about 5 more weeks give or take a week, as they have been somewhat treated poorly (new environment, new medium, new pot size) so gonna be interesting to see how they react in the long run. Gonna be mad gluey though, thats for sure, shit! This is a caregiver friends garden, she is running 18 pink gravies each in 7 gallons of pure coco, all 4 different phenos represented as well, so the George may come down sooner than the Platinums, and so on. These are shots of the George, so the platinums will be even deadlier I think, just a bitch to get to them for shots! Plus its a few hours from home!


nice that cool she got all 4 phenos tho all coco u say im going to attemt a coco grow as i wanna have a good few jars pjt away for a rainy day im not sure what pheno this one is its wierd tho i dont no if it my envroiment but this one the newer grwoth looks abit like how u described the other one kind of fethory i took some pics yester day i havent really been feeding it cuse its in a super soil mix and shouldent need it iv been giving it gogo juice a soil probiotic and some seasol its all just seaweed tho im pretty paranoid these day about messing with plants i try and keep 2 just letting them do there thing thay seem to be better of not the best pics taken only took em to show if thay where make or female cuse now its sexually mature and sorry for the bluerples lol   tha one in the back is an auto west coast og left it for a day or two and shit she a hungry hungry hippo atm tryna stay away from buying bottles of things but i love fish and seaweed stuff


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 6, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> nice that cool she got all 4 phenos tho all coco u say im going to attemt a coco grow as i wanna have a good few jars pjt away for a rainy day im not sure what pheno this one is its wierd tho i dont no if it my envroiment but this one the newer grwoth looks abit like how u described the other one kind of fethory i took some pics yester day i havent really been feeding it cuse its in a super soil mix and shouldent need it iv been giving it gogo juice a soil probiotic and some seasol its all just seaweed tho im pretty paranoid these day about messing with plants i try and keep 2 just letting them do there thing thay seem to be better of not the best pics taken only took em to show if thay where make or female cuse now its sexually mature and sorry for the bluerples lol View attachment 4039085 View attachment 4039086 tha one in the back is an auto west coast og left it for a day or two and shit she a hungry hungry hippo atm tryna stay away from buying bottles of things but i love fish and seaweed stuff


I think she is ditching the coco after this round, but yeah all in coco, the coco has given some issues, tbh, colder medium, compaction, and mixed signals too, but I guess they were trying to run a high humidity high temp enviro and do trees like a friend of theirs does. But the PG no likey a cold medium, at least not in the first month of flower, so that gave them some mixed signals. But yeah they are keeping the PG its a super high grade specimen just pouring out the resin, its beautiful to watch. So coco can be tricky but if you use high quality coco you can do it. I say avoid bricks and shoot for stuff rinsed in rain for 2 years if going that way.

The above caregiver will be switching to our base, they compared almost ten variations of coco, coco/rice, rice/coco/rice, promix, as well as my bros mix, and my recipe, and their fav ended up being mine, which is 

1:1:1:1:1

equal parts Coco, humus, castings, and 2 types of aeration, one being mineral lending and robust, and one being humus forming and decompacting, ideally. 

As for your plant, looks like a Georgie to me, from here! and a female too, so woo hoo


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 6, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I think she is ditching the coco after this round, but yeah all in coco, the coco has given some issues, tbh, colder medium, compaction, and mixed signals too, but I guess they were trying to run a high humidity high temp enviro and do trees like a friend of theirs does. But the PG no likey a cold medium, at least not in the first month of flower, so that gave them some mixed signals. But yeah they are keeping the PG its a super high grade specimen just pouring out the resin, its beautiful to watch. So coco can be tricky but if you use high quality coco you can do it. I say avoid bricks and shoot for stuff rinsed in rain for 2 years if going that way.
> 
> The above caregiver will be switching to our base, they compared almost ten variations of coco, coco/rice, rice/coco/rice, promix, as well as my bros mix, and my recipe, and their fav ended up being mine, which is
> 
> ...


im super confused about humus and what is humus vs just compost n stuff but ye im gunna make a mix using coco castings and i was gunna get a bag of neutrogs seamungus witch is just composted pelletized chicken poop plus added seaweed and then simply let it sit for a while for airation i got some rice huls ill probly put atleast one think in it for bugs like de and maybe some neem but im not really that worried about bugs


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 6, 2017)

George pheno ay when i rub the stem its more and it doasent really smell ither than the recognisable weed smell it reminds me of like a pine sort of thing well i hope she likes it hot cuse it can get up to 48 degrees in the tent in summer witchnis why iv ever got to have the lights of period during the hot part of the day or flower it now but lights on at night il be taking a clone or two soon but i dont think im in a position 2 get another tent so im not sure what im going to do i defenetly wanna keep the pg around so far its been 38c in there and she looks healthy enough 2 me tho but the pot shes in now is fucken huge compared 2 what she was in before so im sure thats got somthing todo with it plus i put a worm or two in there lol


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> im super confused about humus and what is humus vs just compost ...


Allow me to clarify a bit, especially in case any one has the same question ..

When I say humus, I refer to a texture _mostly; one can source this from any HomeDepot during gardening season but I prefer the forest floor as a source._
.. this is more so for those making premium soil on the fly, without the room or time per se to have one's own compost pile ready to go...the humus therefore becomes an important and pivotal factor in making a great medium ready to use. Said humus should be a stable _spongy_ uniform product whose composition is made up of material that is difficult to identify because it is so decomposed (past tense) that the visible plant and (possibly animal materials) inherent are so broken down that they are no longer easily identifiable to the naked eye.

Our 5-way mix (the simple 1:1:1:1:1 mix mentioned in the posts above) is also usable in a variety of applications, which gives it a cool multi-purpose..
for example, flood and drain/ flush & feed styles, liquid fed organics, and bottled / veganics styles, and even conventional (what some call soup style or chelated salt regimes). So it is very flexible, especially once good humus is involved. It can be a great tool to use for conventional growers switching over to organics, as it can be used in nearly all styles, and therefore one can use just one base to try 2 or 3 styles at once, and learn on the go without risking their entire operation to a succeeding at an all-new way (its almost easier to learn organics without being a conventional grower first, from what I'm noticing, anyway, and this mix helps those who water a bit more aggressively, and are still learning how paramount o2 is in organics, as the drainage is really really great, but at the same time it stays quite moist too)

Humus then, also plays a ph buffering and hormonal role as well- plus it increases water retention, increases CEC and soil texture as well as heightened porosity and plant immunity being other main factors. Compost, especially commercial big box shite, _can_ lack some of these attributes depending on how it is made, and who is making it, and quality (or lack therefor) of inputs used as well as how far into the decomp'ing it is, and either way, _generally_ requires the addition of aeration materials to firm up an _ideal_ texture and ph and so on. _Ideal_ humus, ime, needs no added aeration or liming agents for example.

Now, with that being said, humus is not better than compost per se.. they have a lot in common, and are some overlaps, but, if one is in a position to make or buy good finished compost, and knows what they are doing, which is awesome, like my boy Greasemonkeyman for example, then all one needs to do really is amend it to spec and aerate it roughly 50/50, depending on overall pore and particle size. This is to me, a bit more like 'advanced organics', although simpler in a way at the same time; it just takes some time, experience/know-how and most importantly, outdoor space to get to this level, really.

That said, I simply provide the people with an alternative method, just so they can progressively build up to that 100% diy stage.. In the latter (diy compost) method, the finer the texture, the higher one can push that 50% aeration mark; for example, when one takes a thermophilic leaf-dominated compost and refines it further by bacterial dominating worms. To me, _nothing_ is easier than that, taking amended leaf compost and cutting it with 50% aeration (mind you, sourcing a truly premium aeration mix, 6 ingredients or more ideally, as to vary the particle sizes and their effects, becomes the challenge at this point, depending where you are) after letting the worms refine it down in size a bit.

However, equally easy is making our 5 way base, or 1:1:1:1:1 mix, which, according to those I've consulted, performs better than the original mix my first teacher (DP) got us on to, (which was 6:3:3:4, or 25% aeration) as well as the blanket recipe generally given to intro growers, the classic 1:1:1 or 1/3 peat 1/3 castings 1/3 perlite recipe.

I really distaste this recipe for several reasons, for one, perlite is the worst aeration to use, it compacts floats up, and has a cancerous dust, and castings, well if using good quality castings, 15% is more than enough, 20% max. So those 2 flaws alone make me shake my head.

One thing that people will notice, is that making your own _fresh_ castings, is truly paramount, and its higher in humics and fulvics, not to mention nutrients, cocoons and worms, so much less is needed for peak performance. I believe that the law of diminishing returns comes into play when using it over 20%, one study we found noted an increase in nodal spacing for example, when used above 20%, so morphology can be affected negatively, not to mention how the end product burns. I even know some companies who make castings and they themselves recommend 10-20% of total volume, and they are the ones selling it, so what does that say about the commonly endorsed recipe promoting 1/3 1/3 1/3.. I believe it has flaws and misinforms people, a bit.

Attached is a bit of basic info on humus, for anyone wanting to read a bit more.

Good luck building, folks, if you know where to look all you will have to buy is a couple meals, the rest can be easily found in nature.. everything to grow plants is outside, just look at the forests as an example.. if you have any more questions or comments, fire away!

Have a great day,
DonT


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 8, 2017)

wow this makes me so mutch more interested in composting and the worm farm looks like ill be getting another tumbler and ill defenetly be collecting all the leaves after summer is over lol iv made my mind im hopingformmy oout door raised and soil for my plants indoors i can simply mix in some compost


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad to hear bud @giglewigle 
If you have any forests near by, you can simply go in there and look for the biggest tallest trees (bigger than the rest of the forest).
This should be a special spot where the leaf mould and humus is exceptionally thicker and several times deeper.
Just a little trick to speed up time a couple years, not that you can't amend your local leaves with some hotter meals / beneficials and speed things up a fair bit that way too.
I do both personally, now that I've relocated, just so I can get to that ideal and self sustaining point even faster.
But for me, I like to let the leaves break down as naturally as possible, and once its at its final volume, then I amend, but you can do either way. 
The life we're noticing in the forest stuff is amazing, though, to say the least, not to mention how crazy spongy it is, you can squeeze it and it bounces back to its shape like nothing. Plus it helps to get double the indigenous microorganisms on your side. I will post the results to the lab tests of the stuff we are pulling out too once I get them. Speaking of which, I need to go mail the samples I collected yesterday, chat soon!


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 9, 2017)

my pg is on day 1 of flower now well i just put it on 12 12 gunna have 2 set up this carbon filter lol


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 9, 2017)

I got 81.9 grams off my pg.
ran with 4 other plants.
under 1 315cmh.


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 9, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> I got 81.9 grams off my pg.
> ran with 4 other plants.
> under 1 315cmh.


awsome im running mine under a viper specrtra lol and mine notall that tall but i think with the soce ov the pot shes in and it stretching on flip it all work out pretty good


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 12, 2017)

ill uploed pics in a week or two when its got pre flowers


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> ill uploed pics in a week or two when its got pre flowers


Please do, bud!!


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 12, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Please do, bud!!


i want to now lol still no changes tho its been hot and i think i had an adhd moment and dident close the tent at night lol still no more pisstles but shes really taken off ill tru n find some older pics of her for a bit of a comparison ill get on that now


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey guys! 

Anyone have THEE source, on AC DC seeds by chance ! Would be MUCH MUCH APPRECIATED!! 

I believe they are technically a higher CBD pheno of the Cannatonic strain, which is a Reina Madre cross, right??

also! Curious if CBD Crew is the place to source these, or if there is a better source, for 100% legit seeds..

Being in Canada I cant do the US clone thing too easily especially in winter, aha
Thanks so much to anyone chiming in!

@fumble
@Mohican
@Dr.D81
@anyone else!!


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 12, 2017)

1st pic was taken on the 9th of october heres some pics i just took please note im very new at this and it been very hot here bottle of biocanna for scale hahalol pretty sure its a 500 ml bottle dont no why i dodent check while i was out there hope use enjoy not sure how big the pot is ita a potato sack thing a ten gall maybe enjoy edit shes under a viper spectra600 iv had lo low humitity early on


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 12, 2017)

alsomi havent feed it any thing other that seasol or gogo juice and some eco seaweed


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 12, 2017)

heres some pics without bluerple what u think @DonTesla nice shade of green ay man


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Anyone have THEE source, on AC DC seeds by chance ! Would be MUCH MUCH APPRECIATED!!
> 
> ...


I've grown it before...it's what i made my salve out of. But itwas from clone not seed. I'll keep my eyes open for sure tho


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2017)

fumble said:


> I've grown it before...it's what i made my salve out of. But itwas from clone not seed. I'll keep my eyes open for sure tho


Oh nice, you made salve and all hey, that must be awesome to have around.. did you end up getting the cbd pheno do you know? Is it really true that one of 4 phenos put out the 20:1 ratio of cbd to thc?!! Thanks for replying!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 4042339 View attachment 4042340 heres some pics without bluerple what u think @DonTesla nice shade of green ay man


Beautiful shade, yeah buddy, very lush and alive. Gonna be a beauty! Any plans to FIM or top or supercrop, or all natural this time to see how she grows naturally.. either way, loving all that new growth, its looking poised for action, nice job man!


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Beautiful shade, yeah buddy, very lush and alive. Gonna be a beauty! Any plans to FIM or top or supercrop, or all natural this time to see how she grows naturally.. either way, loving all that new growth, its looking poised for action, nice job man!


plan is to let ig grow o natural the reveg take some clones im gunna take one of the clones for a mother tent i wanna let it grow natural 1st so then next time when i top it and scrog it ill have a better base line of yields im planing next time tho im gunna pop the rest and hopefully one of em is a male id like to pollinate one of em to get some seeds im gunna but im still tossing up weter or not i should leave a bit of room in tje tent to run all difrent beans im defenetly going to reveg it and clone it tho


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

im not 100 percent what i want to do tho im gunna reveg it 100 percent tho and take some clones im probly gunna run some thc bombs and some white widow then after that im gunna run the rest of the pink gravy and tje loungeroom lizard


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Oh nice, you made salve and all hey, that must be awesome to have around.. did you end up getting the cbd pheno do you know? Is it really true that one of 4 phenos put out the 20:1 ratio of cbd to thc?!! Thanks for replying!


Yes sir...awesome stuff. I also made cookies with it...I was telling people they wont get high because it was a 19:1 cbd...they did get high tho lol. But...no tolerance as they weren't a smoker. They did not have that effect on me tho. I didnt have it tested so not sure of actual ratio..


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

fumble said:


> Yes sir...awesome stuff. I also made cookies with it...I was telling people they wont get high because it was a 19:1 cbd...they did get high tho lol. But...no tolerance as they weren't a smoker. They did not have that effect on me tho. I didnt have it tested so not sure of actual ratio..


are salves hard 2 make fumble


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> I got 81.9 grams off my pg.
> ran with 4 other plants.
> under 1 315cmh.


im curios to see what i yeild with the blurple if i get close to an ounce ill consider it a win


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> are salves hard 2 make fumble


Not at all. Super easy...kinda like making butter or coconut oil. I researched all my ingredients first to have high pain fighting properties. I am having a bit of trouble with mix ratio tho...needs to stay solid in warm temps and mine doesnt so have to eork on it still


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

fumble said:


> Not at all. Super easy...kinda like making butter or coconut oil. I researched all my ingredients first to have high pain fighting properties. I am having a bit of trouble with mix ratio tho...needs to stay solid in warm temps and mine doesnt so have to eork on it still


kk im tyna think of ways i can make somthing that wont get her high shes kinda againsed drugs but shes got fibro myalga


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Beautiful shade, yeah buddy, very lush and alive. Gonna be a beauty! Any plans to FIM or top or supercrop, or all natural this time to see how she grows naturally.. either way, loving all that new growth, its looking poised for action, nice job man!


yo don iv been thinking is there any training tech i can use while it in flowering to help the lower nugs grow into more bigger solid nugs insted of just letting tjem popcorn


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 14, 2017)

What is this "slave" 

As for someone who doesnt want the thc high.
what about leaving the cannabis raw, and making an alcohol extraction with everclear?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> yo don iv been thinking is there any training tech i can use while it in flowering to help the lower nugs grow into more bigger solid nugs insted of just letting tjem popcorn


G, I would consider some super cropping and LST, where you create a 90* elbow in the main or mains, I usually pick spots where the nodal spacing has increased, and use that to move sideways, and once thats strengthened and calcified, as well as signalled other branches to shoot up as mains, about 2 days later or so, then I do another 90* elbow, to go back straight up. If there's a branch you're trying to get to join the race, then just try to get the top below that branch so the auxin release / signal to grow "up" is strong.

You can also FIM, or top, and since you're working super solid genetics, you could even remove it back on to a 20 and 4 light cycle, that will channel a tonne of energy back into the branching systems as well, and will cause it to become a freak, so to speak, but I think you're in a rush to try it, maybe save that for a future clone and test it out then.

Also, you can cut off any suckers (flimsy bottom branches), usually you can tell from a look down below which ones are destined to be runts and which have joined the real race

If that's George though, you don't need to worry so much, a single topping and super cropping will yield the exact same as a killer training Sesh on a 9 topper platinum full of resin coated spears .. GWB likes to channel the bulk of its weight into the mains, naturally.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> What is this "slave"
> 
> As for someone who doesnt want the thc high.
> what about leaving the cannabis raw, and making an alcohol extraction with everclear?


A salve (not slave, lol) is an ointment for skin healing and soothing / protection, like a tub of canna balm with medicinal effects, call it noxzema with wings

as with anything, if decarbed, and if it has thc/a, then it can get you high with contact. I want some papaya hemp balm, that would be awesome for healing.


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 14, 2017)

i was thinking os switching back 2 a linger light cycle i might do that butmi think im gunna get a pretty good yield eather way


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> i was thinking os switching back 2 a linger light cycle i might do that butmi think im gunna get a pretty good yield eather way


I'd be impatient I think and flip it aha.
Got any clones yet? If so, then you're good for sure. Can top the clones early and start training em young


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 14, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I'd be impatient I think and flip it aha.
> Got any clones yet? If so, then you're good for sure. Can top the clones early and start training em young


lol i got impatient and flipped i cant afford a whole new tent well i can but i can afford the power bill im thinking of taking some clones even tho iv allready flipped maybe the lower branches iv got a little pc grow box i do t use bit idk iv never taken clones if i did it sould be cutti g it and stikimg it in a glass of water with some rhizotonic and keep it as a mother how many phenos is there with the pink gravy any way ill sort somthing out maybe put tje airstone kn the glass of water or somthing or plant it in a small pot with castings ansd coco


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> lol i got impatient and flipped i cant afford a whole new tent well i can but i can afford the power bill im thinking of taking some clones even tho iv allready flipped maybe the lower branches iv got a little pc grow box i do t use bit idk iv never taken clones if i did it sould be cutti g it and stikimg it in a glass of water with some rhizotonic and keep it as a mother how many phenos is there with the pink gravy any way ill sort somthing out maybe put tje airstone kn the glass of water or somthing or plant it in a small pot with castings ansd coco


There are 4, total, but more like 2 main terpene profiles with slight variances on the morphology and structure.

The Chernobyl one smells like lavender and lilac, with a slight cotton candy smell, this is the one that can pop out pink and purple trichs easily (anthocyanin) as well as the amazing gravy smell right when you're curing.. and is a bit beefier too.

Then there is the citrusy / fruit rindy / super sticky, super coated Platinum pheno.. who is more wild and stretchy but extra potent, this is the one that reacts really well to ice and has that one hitter quitter expansion that everyone is after. This one also puts out a similar pheno, except just a bit more rounder and more compact, these 3 phenos are your keepers, so good chances you have it.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2017)

@thccbdhealth check this out, homes, looks like a backup plan to AC DC with plenty of CBD



Bottom of the screen shot, strain called Midnight. Might be something to look into while we get more info on ACDC and cannatonic


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 14, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> There are 4, total, but more like 2 main terpene profiles with slight variances on the morphology and structure.
> 
> The Chernobyl one smells like lavender and lilac, with a slight cotton candy smell, this is the one that can pop out pink and purple trichs easily (anthocyanin) as well as the amazing gravy smell right when you're curing.. and is a bit beefier too.
> 
> Then there is the citrusy / fruit rindy / super sticky, super coated Platinum pheno.. who is more wild and stretchy but extra potent, this is the one that reacts really well to ice and has that one hitter quitter expansion that everyone is after. This one also puts out a similar pheno, except just a bit more rounder and more compact, these 3 phenos are your keepers, so good chances you have it.


nice i rekon my best bet is to re veg it im gunna save the rest of the beans for when im a bit more experienced ut with the cure how long u cecomend minimum im guessing longer is better im probly gunna smoke a nug when its ready and put the rest in a jar in a tote to cure for a few months i got some thc bombds germing right now for a 1212 from seed im gunna do with a coco grow 1st time iv tried coco but shit 20 dollers for a one part nutrient veg and a one part nutrient flower fuck it ittl be good for learning how to read tje plant n shit nd be a cheap way to get some jars of bud u till i get my composting and vermi compost down lol there must be some good mycrobes in it tho cuse iv had potato pellings in there and i thought thayd go all mouldy and braek down but nope thay keep rooting in there and sprouting iv got very low numbers of worms now tho so im considerimg buying some canned fruit that i now thay like just so i can put somthing in there i no with this kind of think spending mony see,s 2 be frowned apon but we really dont have any kitchen scraps i keep meaning to ask the locel super market if i can have the stuff tjere just gunna throw out and the coffie plases coffie grounds but i keep chikening out i feel wierd asking but ye i tnink im gunna save the pink gravey for speciel occasions maybe friday nights or somthing i dont wanna smoke it all quick but ye im gunna save the beans i got from u guys u till im confedent in my soil mix untill then im gunna practice with coco im going seimg as its cheap but u wait untill the ping gravy is ready to smoke and i film it haha im still tossing up wether i should only film the 1st hit or grind up a gram or to and do like a podcast or some shit cuse i wanna i wanna do that shit lol eather way when infilm the fist smome ill post it on here and any one else whose smoked it can do a smoke report to


----------



## fumble (Nov 14, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> kk im tyna think of ways i can make somthing that wont get her high shes kinda againsed drugs but shes got fibro myalga


 I do too...it sucks. Hot hot baths with epsom and lavender will help a lot. 
My salve does not get you high...i did decarb first too. I'm sure you can make her something that will help her. Lwt me know if you need any help


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 15, 2017)

fumble said:


> I do too...it sucks. Hot hot baths with epsom and lavender will help a lot.
> My salve does not get you high...i did decarb first too. I'm sure you can make her something that will help her. Lwt me know if you need any help


thanks foe the offer man means alot we dont have a bath but its pissing me off seing her in pain when i no i could grow some weed and make somthing but sheel probly turn it down cuse every time medical has come up every time i say mention it helps i just get eye rolls granted i have mentel problems but y buy something when u can make youreselfe i defenetly dont understand there logic if i was 2 diy it vs buy iy more chance of getting busted buying it vs growing it and diy it and not have any one no


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> @thccbdhealth check this out, homes, looks like a backup plan to AC DC with plenty of CBD
> 
> View attachment 4043314
> 
> Bottom of the screen shot, strain called Midnight. Might be something to look into while we get more info on ACDC and cannatonic


Yes your right, looks like a plausible contender.
what i had of the cannotonic was alright smoke but wasnt the 20:1 acdc pheno.
im going to look for that cbdream i had aswell... that helped, would be interesting to look at the profiles side by side.


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 15, 2017)

yo if i cam acros a strain while looking at seeds online and it says high cbd u want me to post it her man @DonTesla


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 15, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> nice i rekon my best bet is to re veg it im gunna save the rest of the beans for when im a bit more experienced ut with the cure how long u cecomend minimum im guessing longer is better im probly gunna smoke a nug when its ready and put the rest in a jar in a tote to cure for a few months i got some thc bombds germing right now for a 1212 from seed im gunna do with a coco grow 1st time iv tried coco but shit 20 dollers for a one part nutrient veg and a one part nutrient flower fuck it ittl be good for learning how to read tje plant n shit nd be a cheap way to get some jars of bud u till i get my composting and vermi compost down lol there must be some good mycrobes in it tho cuse iv had potato pellings in there and i thought thayd go all mouldy and braek down but nope thay keep rooting in there and sprouting iv got very low numbers of worms now tho so im considerimg buying some canned fruit that i now thay like just so i can put somthing in there i no with this kind of think spending mony see,s 2 be frowned apon but we really dont have any kitchen scraps i keep meaning to ask the locel super market if i can have the stuff tjere just gunna throw out and the coffie plases coffie grounds but i keep chikening out i feel wierd asking but ye i tnink im gunna save the pink gravey for speciel occasions maybe friday nights or somthing i dont wanna smoke it all quick but ye im gunna save the beans i got from u guys u till im confedent in my soil mix untill then im gunna practice with coco im going seimg as its cheap but u wait untill the ping gravy is ready to smoke and i film it haha im still tossing up wether i should only film the 1st hit or grind up a gram or to and do like a podcast or some shit cuse i wanna i wanna do that shit lol eather way when infilm the fist smome ill post it on here and any one else whose smoked it can do a smoke report to



Gonna be awesome, man, right on.

regarding collecting scraps..
Just tell them your girlfriend wants raised beds in the spring for her veggie garden (its winter here, & Im collecting from the grocery stores and coffee shops and I'm new to town, so don't be shy, people like to help and not be wasteful! Just go in a couple times, buy a couple things, and then pop the question after you've broken the ice so to speak, I bring in a clean pail every week and pull the coffee grind pail out and take it home, just make sure they dont have holes aha)

as per curing, I love my 100 and 200 day cures, its true, and for competition, at least 6 weeks would be ideal, but I also smoke samples half way through flowering. as well as after one week of cure. Some strains like a longer cure, it depends on their metabolism but the pink gravy is a light eater, food wise, so they traditionally cure quite well and smoke really nice really soon.

Find a nice middle ground that works for you, and when you get abundances you can afford the longer periods naturally.

As for your 12 n 12 from seed, sweet, should be fun. That said, I would top the gravy, put her in veg, pull 4 clones at least if not six or 8, and veg another few weeks .. then flower the mother and veg the clones out a month or two if you can.. then you get a good 5 plants off one seed, if not more. Killer


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 15, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Yes your right, looks like a plausible contender.
> what i had of the cannotonic was alright smoke but wasnt the 20:1 acdc pheno.
> im going to look for that cbdream i had aswell... that helped, would be interesting to look at the profiles side by side.


Im happy to do testing on our phenos as well, I want to start testing everything that I smoke and grow, and only keep the best ones. Now that we have a link on testing its time to start taking advantage of it, only need 7 grams to do a test!



giglewigle said:


> yo if i cam acros a strain while looking at seeds online and it says high cbd u want me to post it her man @DonTesla


If they are a reputable breeder or company then for sure, bro, if you aren't sure, then maybe shoot me a private message, and if I'm not sure, then we will take it here to the community. Appreciate the looking out!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.leafly.com/news/strains-products/10-best-cbd-cannabis-strains-according-to-leafly-users

@thccbdhealth


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Gonna be awesome, man, right on.
> 
> regarding collecting scraps..
> Just tell them your girlfriend wants raised beds in the spring for her veggie garden (its winter here, & Im collecting from the grocery stores and coffee shops and I'm new to town, so don't be shy, people like to help and not be wasteful! Just go in a couple times, buy a couple things, and then pop the question after you've broken the ice so to speak, I bring in a clean pail every week and pull the coffee grind pail out and take it home, just make sure they dont have holes aha)
> ...


ye iv been thinking about it im going to put the pg back in veg mode and take clones it only means more bud at the end of the day


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a mother pg recuperating after my absence right now.
and i started some bubbas meltdown in the mean while.

Hopefully I can bush her out while theses are in their first 2 weeks, then take clones of the PG, to root while these seeds show sex.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/strains-products/10-best-cbd-cannabis-strains-according-to-leafly-users
> 
> @thccbdhealth


Ohh look at Ringo's Gift.
interesting as they have acdc, then cannotonic.
what's this you mentioned about testing, only 7 grams? Here in the Great North?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Ohh look at Ringo's Gift.
> interesting as they have acdc, then cannotonic.
> what's this you mentioned about testing, only 7 grams? Here in the Great North?


Yeah only 7 grams to do a test, its my buddies buddies who are labbing it up.. if you need a test I can try get it done for ya.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 16, 2017)

Ummm yah x 15

On a run of cannotonnic looking for the acdc

I wasnt aware of available testing facilities.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Ohh look at Ringo's Gift.
> interesting as they have acdc, then cannotonic.


Yeah Ringo's Gift is interesting, 

I didnt know that SoHum Soils has a SoHum Seeds company, 
I see they are the closest thing to our competition up here, but unfortunately for them they have an inferior soil blend which was based on the Revs book, TLO, which we all know, has many flaws, all due respect to the Rev, who is a good guy and friend of my brother, DP.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 16, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Ummm yah x 15
> 
> On a run of cannotonnic looking for the acdc
> 
> I wasnt aware of available testing facilities.


Yeah we should be testing all our keepers eh, and all those potentials too! I was going to test a bunch before moving but I kept it ALL for personal cause (haha) I knew my garden would be down a couple months

My connect for the testing also moved out west a few weeks after me, so we are both here, but I believe the facility is in ON, I will double check and get back to you, they really really really want the Pink Gravy so I should hit them up, they own an MJ art studio and it would make for some fantastic shots, no doubt!

But back to testing, I will be testing some PG in about a month, all 4 phenos will be available. 
They aren't organic, which is what I'm most interested in testing, but it will be good to compare gravies from different styles/growers/gardens, so we can see the differences on the results, I'm stoked!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2017)

Several peeps been asking bout these pests so gonna up post here too, for the Dons' Community to soak up and try some of these solutions out if they like.

So, some of my tips for* fighting fungus gnats:*

can use _Diatomaceous Earth Rocks (*not* POWDER) _i.e._ diatomite_ to create a 2" sharp, life-cycle rock barrier on the topsoil.
can also use thick_ slices of potato_ to lure the babies, then discard as they gather. (Be sure to use at least one inch thick slices, if too thin they will dry fast and then the larvae won't stay confident in it as a grounds for growing up)
can dry the top a bit then reinoculate with bacteria dominated tea.
can mist herb waters they don't like.
can set yellow sticky traps (even DIY ones work, they also like blue)
can use Rove Beetles (aka _Dolotia Coriaria_) as well as Hypoaspis Miles Predators (_Strateolaelaps Scimitus_)
can also use NEMS for the larva (Latin: _Steinernema feltia)_
can plant a few organic garlic cloves around the stems
roots of French Marigolds are toxic to bad nematodes and many larvae
pyrethrum companion plants can also aid in fighting various pest pressures
top dress of fresh EWC if in a no till situation / not over 20% of total volume yet
lots of airflow can help them stay grounded and thwart their progress too

If you need tips for other bugs let me know!

Cheers, guys

-Don


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2017)

Great info...thanks!


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2017)

Pink Gravy! Live this girl! Super sticky and prolific. I so want more


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 18, 2017)

im defenetly going to clone mine and lst the flower one of them fuck ye gunna be some dank


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 18, 2017)

fumble said:


> View attachment 4045004 View attachment 4045005 Pink Gravy! Live this girl! Super sticky and prolific. I so want more


How many grams perplant did they yield this run for you?


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 18, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Several peeps been asking bout these pests so gonna up post here too, for the Dons' Community to soak up and try some of these solutions out if they like.
> 
> So, some of my tips for* fighting fungus gnats:*
> 
> ...


I was recently told that a layer of playground sand on top of the soil also works to get rid of them fungas gnats.

I suppose that would only work when watering with bottles nutrients as having the layer of sand would mean consistently moving it every time you top dress.


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> How many grams perplant did they yield this run for you?


I'll have to let you know on that. Still needs to be trimmed up. Nice solid buds


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2017)

don, was it you growing heirloom tomato's? I ran across this place that has a ton of them

https://store.tomatofest.com/Tomato_Seeds_on_Sale_s/43.htm


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Several peeps been asking bout these pests so gonna up post here too, for the Dons' Community to soak up and try some of these solutions out if they like.
> 
> So, some of my tips for* fighting fungus gnats:*
> 
> ...


What do you know/think about BTI Don? I've tried most of the available options you've listed to no avail. If I could buy the nematodes in smaller doses I'd go that route, but my last drench of nems' was costly and didn't work, they need multiple applications IMO. I used to use gnatoff, which is basically bti, when I ran into problems in coco, worked a treat but is totally banned over here now. I've been able to source some, but I'm worried about them killing all my benny's along with the fungus gnat.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2017)

oh yah, BTI, that's one more the folks, thanks DB! _Bacillus thuringiensis (subspecies) Israelensis_, thats completely natural. There's a product called Microbe Lift, thats what it is.

its good for the larvae, and kills mosquito larvae too which might be good in summer especially if collecting rain water. 

But yeah NEMs do need multiple apps hey, I kinda found that too, we just used a spoonful every second day, in conjunction with potato traps and DE Rock Pebbles, and pretty much everything else on the list, at the same, time, and they were gone! aha. 

I think people can get larvae with just leaving their worm farm out to collect in the open, thats why I always chuck good scraps in the freezer right away now.


----------



## Buba Blend (Nov 20, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Several peeps been asking bout these pests so gonna up post here too, for the Dons' Community to soak up and try some of these solutions out if they like.
> 
> So, some of my tips for* fighting fungus gnats:*
> 
> ...


Hi Don!
I did not see you mention H202 for fungus gnat larvae. I was wondering what your opinion is on using it?


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 20, 2017)

Ima be; Prayin' For Bitch's


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 20, 2017)

Buba Blend said:


> Hi Don!
> I did not see you mention H202 for fungus gnat larvae. I was wondering what your opinion is on using it?


I just posted my own personal top 10 ways, bud, and kinda figured that was plenty / a nice round number..

.. but yeah, I have used hydrogen peroxide diluted with 10 parts water, for ridding of sinus infection, along with Vitamin A and E fish oils. Its an antibiotic replacement, apparently, according to some old research I did, so I played with that since I've had tonsillitis so many times. The reason I say this, is that my fav garden methods usually are those that I wouldn't be afraid to try/use on myself, crazy as that may sound. So I wouldn't be opposed to it, especially in non organic applications in inert mediums. As for my precious organic soil, which is my fav asset other than the DIY cob lights, I would try the other methods first, probably, to be honest. 

But..

If you have some positive experiences with it, especially in living soil, then please, do tell, mate.

Appreciate the chiming in


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 20, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Ima be; Prayin' For Bitch's


LOL
I am praying for ya too bud. 100% FEMALES for you.. program your water as feminine and cll em girls, see what happens.

I also hear that deeper pots promote more females. Just according to a friend of mine who's done some reading.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 20, 2017)

So there is Some reasoning for us to connect, behind starting seeds in red solo cups v.s. rapid rooters, jiffy pucks, or shot glasses.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 20, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> So there is Some reasoning for us to connect, behind starting seeds in red solo cups v.s. rapid rooters, jiffy pucks, or shot glasses.


I like the deep one gallon pots best, 

they are only ~4 inches wide, so you can fit ~9 in every square foot, but they are deep enough to be 1 gallon. 

I tried a super rapid up pot schedule with small as possible / shallow as possible set up, but I found my female count dropped from 90 % to 50%

that said I also stopped programming the water so .. who knows really. But I will try again soon and let chy'all know


----------



## Buba Blend (Nov 21, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I just posted my own personal top 10 ways, bud, and kinda figured that was plenty / a nice round number..
> 
> .. but yeah, I have used hydrogen peroxide diluted with 10 parts water, for ridding of sinus infection, along with Vitamin A and E fish oils. Its an antibiotic replacement, apparently, according to some old research I did, so I played with that since I've had tonsillitis so many times. The reason I say this, is that my fav garden methods usually are those that I wouldn't be afraid to try/use on myself, crazy as that may sound. So I wouldn't be opposed to it, especially in non organic applications in inert mediums. As for my precious organic soil, which is my fav asset other than the DIY cob lights, I would try the other methods first, probably, to be honest.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I am in soil and I'm dealing with some fungus gnats. I used one part 3% HP to 3 parts RO about 10 days ago, about the same time I flipped to 12/12. All plants appear fine.
It's the 1st time I used it.
Normally I would start all of my plants at the same time and have gnats under control by flowering.
This time I have some young plants mixed in that gave the gnats new homes to move into after the big plants became less inviting. I've been using neem oil spray and soapy water spray on the surface of the soil. I should be fine once the small ones start drinking more water and dry out faster.
Like your top 10. I'm going to try the potato and will look into getting the Diatomaceous Earth Rocks.
Happy Growing!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 21, 2017)

Buba Blend said:


> Thanks!
> I am in soil and I'm dealing with some fungus gnats. I used one part 3% HP to 3 parts RO about 10 days ago, about the same time I flipped to 12/12. All plants appear fine.
> It's the 1st time I used it.
> Normally I would start all of my plants at the same time and have gnats under control by flowering.
> ...


Thanks for sharing, and, to you as well, man!

You can also set a trap with apple cider vinegar..
_
For this method, you will need some *apple cider* vinegar, sugar, dish soap, water, and a container. In the container, mix two tablespoons of vinegar, 1 tablespoon of sugar, a few drops of soap, and 1 liter of water. Mix it well then place the container around the area where you see the most *gnats*._


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2017)

calliandra said:


> I believe! (hey why isn't there an alien-emoticon on here? haha)
> 
> 
> oooooo look at em pink _heads_!!
> ...


Did you snap a pic!?
Missed this message, somehow

No foliars this time, minus a lone aloe and or coconut plus a weak weak Epsom ie MgS4 before flowers showed..

Bit of Uv, slight negative pressure, which imo helped elongate the hue once it was present. Lots of neutral Ro and minerals and meals too, this go.. Which assisted. twas a fresh reammend to 2% kelp, Etc, as well


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2017)

Testing some small batches out, folks.. 6 different variations of the 5 way living blend aka the sweet 1:1:1:1:1 recipe which many of my caregiver friends are liking more than the usual / intro 1/3 : 1/3 :1/3 blends !!

*The testing team:*

Pink Gravy clones 
Bubba Meltdown clones
Ctf clones
Ogk x PG babies as well.

*The 6 Variations*:

Double peat
Double coir
Coir + peat
Coir + Douglas fir, well rotted, composted 
Coir + leaf mould, fine textured
Coir + Glacial rich soil 
These variations are then being mixed with:

1 part castings
1 part aeration 1 (in this case, rinsed rice hulls) 
1 pt aeration 2 (mineral lending +permanent.. in this case a charged Biochar, diatomite blend). Ie perlite free. 
Then all are being amended to the same specs with our :

Rock Mineral blend, Paramagnetic + glacial
Organic Meal mix, @DT's referenced preferred %'s
Gonna be exciting to see the results unfold!!

Do stay tuned,

DT


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 30, 2017)

the mycelium, not to be confused with mycorrhizae fungi, are most quickly establishing on the coir recipes..

I actually thought the peat would be more fungal..

the fastest to establish itself is not the double peat or peat coir though..

but this is, of course, just one sign of many that will be gauged moving forward..

just keeping y'all in tune with what's good over here!!!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Did you snap a pic!?
> Missed this message, somehow
> 
> No foliars this time, minus a lone aloe and or coconut plus a weak weak Epsom ie MgS4 before flowers showed..
> ...


Aw lol and I thought you were ignoring me 

Indeed I did take a pic, more than one 
here's a few to give you an idea

the plant on day 78 (right before harvest)
 
a bud closeup 
 

trich pix taken with my wonky digiscope
   
and a few sample bouquets I blended up into smoothies and few until midflower (after that I did more fruity juices, cucumbers especially - I had a very disagreeably productive plant out in the garden this year lol)
  
(the thought of direct anthocyanin uptake does come to mind looking at these... who knows!)

greatly looking forward to the story of your mix variations, there will certainly be interesting lessons in there for me! 
Cheers!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2017)

fumble said:


> View attachment 4045004 View attachment 4045005 Pink Gravy! Live this girl! Super sticky and prolific. I so want more


Beautiful shots, btw, Fum, nice chunky high-grade nugs with copious amounts of resin, who doesn't love that!!!

I look forward to my next puff as well!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 3, 2017)

I would never on purpose, aha

Those are some cute anthocyanin shots though, right on for getting em to show up first try!!

So no UV, no negative pressure, just some crazy slurpees for them, am I getting this right?

My last home inspection is tomorrow I plan on doing an anthocyanin direct feed and gauging the results..
I have a special and lone seed from this pink trichome-headed cultivar, via rodelization, and it will be in the mix too. 

Mother shown here, alive:
 

and here, after cure, as you've seen too, but I love reposting it:

 



calliandra said:


> Aw lol and I thought you were ignoring me
> ...
> greatly looking forward to the story of your mix variations, there will certainly be interesting lessons in there for me!
> Cheers!


As for the recipes, YES, will be very interesting to see them perform. I bought some red wheat bran and lavender flowers so its time to inoculate a little further. Gently folded the first layers of organisms into the mix so they're ready for a little more action.


----------



## fumble (Dec 4, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Beautiful shots, btw, Fum, nice chunky high-grade nugs with copious amounts of resin, who doesn't love that!!!
> 
> I look forward to my next puff as well!!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 4, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I would never on purpose, aha
> 
> Those are some cute anthocyanin shots though, right on for getting em to show up first try!!
> 
> ...


Actually I didn't go for the red on purpose  But I was kind of watching since I'd had pink trichs (not heads, like your gorgeous one there!) before and was intrigued.
But yes I am putting it down most likely to to what she got fed.
I just recently got to dive more into VPD, and realized my plants do have atrocious conditions regarding humidity at my new place: the air is really very dry, to the point that I've now added a humidifier to my closet. So very probably that factored in as stress (promoting anthocyanin buildup?) in that grow too.

As for lavender! One of the bouquet smoothies contained a single branch of it , and the day after I gave her that one she started smelling distinctively of pot roast  She was in full flower, and while interesting, it _was _a pineapple express after all, so I was looking for more of a _fruity _smoke haha 
Now, I need to repeat that experience before I say there is indeed a connection, but there could be something going on there! 

Ah this round of yours is sure to be a spectacular one! I see pink trich heads in the near future! 
Cheers!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Actually I didn't go for the red on purpose  But I was kind of watching since I'd had pink trichs (not heads, like your gorgeous one there!) before and was intrigued.
> But yes I am putting it down most likely to to what she got fed.
> I just recently got to dive more into VPD, and realized my plants do have atrocious conditions regarding humidity at my new place: the air is really very dry, to the point that I've now added a humidifier to my closet. So very probably that factored in as stress (promoting anthocyanin buildup?) in that grow too.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback, and observations, keep em coming, please, lol.
Next round here I think I will try get some blue trichs, now that you mention avoiding reds, cause I think that would make for a really spectacular photo shoot. 

And back to lavender, interesting eh! I wonder what that might be attributed to, something in the Lab perhaps. I wish you guys could have smelled our Roasted Chicken pheno, it was SO crazy smelling, like literally you had a delish freshly roasted chicken spiced up to the tees right under your nose... perhaps I will have to hit them all with a lavender foliar so the terps can potentially explode.

Too bad I was in 12/12 from seed (testing) mode then, otherwise, I would have captured that pheno, I'm gonna regret that one I bet a couple more times yet.

For getting more fruity smoke, have you ever tried upping the basalt or gypsum, or have you tried to use specifically Indonesian Bat Guano by chance? I dont like guano but a respected brethren in the community swears by it, just figured I would ask since thats the goal for ya atm!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2017)

Speaking of my next puff of gravy ... @fumble 

(drumroll)...

here she is.. PG#4 cured one week. This is CMH HPS coco and GH fed btw, still fire as f*ck!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 11, 2017)

Has anyone, at all, used this product or know someone that has.. 

looking for some community feedback before making the investment, is all, big thanks in advance for anyone who chimes in..

They also have an attachment called OrganaDx that tests for various heavy metals and pesticides.

At 649 or so its by far the most mass appealing tester .. I posted this back when they ran a successful Kickstarter and have some decent feedback from Chronic Canvas in Canada but some more is always welcome! 

Also, if anyone has any info on how much it would be to set up a NIR spectroscopy setup (Near Infra Red Spectro) then that would be very merry as well.. speaking of which I have some amazing (free too!) beans to send out to any blessed Don Fam who be helping us push the envelope forward here.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 12, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Appreciate the feedback, and observations, keep em coming, please, lol.
> Next round here I think I will try get some blue trichs, now that you mention avoiding reds, cause I think that would make for a really spectacular photo shoot.
> 
> And back to lavender, interesting eh! I wonder what that might be attributed to, something in the Lab perhaps. I wish you guys could have smelled our Roasted Chicken pheno, it was SO crazy smelling, like literally you had a delish freshly roasted chicken spiced up to the tees right under your nose... perhaps I will have to hit them all with a lavender foliar so the terps can potentially explode.
> ...


lmao the roasted chicken sounds crazy too!
My guess is that somehow the aromatic compounds combine in special ways to produce these special smells. I actually got the pot roast smell to fade again by watering a more fruity juice (mainly cucumber) and giving the plant extra time to swing back 
Oh and I didn't foliar those smoothies, they were watered into the soil.. just as FYI, as I've no idea whether these substances would get absorbed via the leaves the same as via the roots (what do I know at ALL as a matter of a fact? lol)

Thanks for the pointers! No I haven't worked with guano, nor am I likely to, given the sourcing headaches here in Europe - firstly, to even find something (guano is going mainstream hereabouts too, but they don't sell pure anything, just ready mixes containing it along with a shitload of other dubious stuff I _don_'t want in my soils. Oh and don't even think about asking how they sourced or processed it). And when you think you found something, the product declarations are horrifically vague, and you don't get information by asking either because it's a "business secret".  Sorry about yet another rant on dumb-down consumerism lol

But that's the reason I'm on my current hellride trying to become independent from bought ingredients - and going through all sorts of learning experiences with badly thought through mixes and composts that aren't where I want them yet 
The quest continues 

Wow @ the MyDX, sure sounds like a nifty thing - even if the results are more approximative for now. Then we could really get going, and see, for example how a plant watered with a lavender juice modifies its composition... 
Cheers!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

Damn! I sure like Fish Bone Meal 6-20-0! More N in Fish Meal 10-3-0. These, in a mix do. Wonderful job. Haven’t bought bat shit for a while.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Dec 13, 2017)

So I think I'm feeding my worm farm as good as myself during my university days, a pound of cannabis leaves, coffee, tea and banana peals. 

Almost done
 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2017)

Very pretty


----------



## thccbdhealth (Dec 14, 2017)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> So I think I'm feeding my worm farm as good as myself during my university days, a pound of cannabis leaves, coffee, tea and banana peals.
> 
> Almost done
> View attachment 4057529
> ...


You mean your now on the same diet.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Dec 14, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> You mean your now on the same diet.


basically yes


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2017)

Gorgeous plant, CCG!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> lmao the roasted chicken sounds crazy too!
> My guess is that somehow the aromatic compounds combine in special ways to produce these special smells. I actually got the pot roast smell to fade again by watering a more fruity juice (mainly cucumber) and giving the plant extra time to swing back
> Oh and I didn't foliar those smoothies, they were watered into the soil.. just as FYI, as I've no idea whether these substances would get absorbed via the leaves the same as via the roots (what do I know at ALL as a matter of a fact? lol)
> 
> ...


What part of EU are you in again, Cal?!
More reply to this later, on the road atm


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What part of EU are you in again, Cal?!
> More reply to this later, on the road atm


I'm right splat in the middle of it in western Austria and yay we got snow cover today, which apparently sets up for the highest rate composting activity of all 
You take care and stay safe out there!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> I'm right splat in the middle of it in western Austria and yay we got snow cover today, which apparently sets up for the highest rate composting activity of all
> You take care and stay safe out there!


Austria, nice! Home of the liberal government at least when it comes to internet privacy and hosting, from what I've heard anyway.. Any links on the snow being a catalyst to high rate composting!! 
PS thanks for the well wishes and happy holidays to you and yours, from me and mine.

That goes to all our readers and contributors here, happy holidays and safe travels everyone! Here's to a bountiful 2018 too!!

Sincerely,

DonT et al!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys long time no chat. Anyways I've been working on you're guys ocean forma blend lol. Things are aweaoommmeeee hahah


----------



## calliandra (Dec 23, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Austria, nice! Home of the liberal government at least when it comes to internet privacy and hosting, from what I've heard anyway.. Any links on the snow being a catalyst to high rate composting!!
> PS thanks for the well wishes and happy holidays to you and yours, from me and mine.
> 
> That goes to all our readers and contributors here, happy holidays and safe travels everyone! Here's to a bountiful 2018 too!!
> ...


lol interesting association  I have noo idea though!

Regarding wintertime decomposition, here's a study from 2014 that demonstrates this nicely:
*Comparison of Seasonal Soil Microbial Process in Snow-Covered Temperate Ecosystems of Northern China*
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0092985

Though I suspect this one from 1990 is the one Elaine Ingham was referencing when she talked about it during the course, given she's republished it on the website of her experimental farm:
*Litter decomposition under snow cover in a balsam fir forest *
https://www.environmentcelebration.com/litter-decomposition-snow-cover-balsam-fir-forest/
Closer to home for you too 

Cheers and a happy turning of the seasonal wheel to us all!


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2017)

I read how the hemp farmers drastically reduce fertilizer needs by retting the plants where they fall.
I am now retting all cut and harvested branches on the top of my pots to water through.


----------



## Buba Blend (Dec 23, 2017)

I was reading the links calliandra posted above and was then surfing and learned that Santas reindeer eat lichens.

In the FAR north, where they're aren't any trees (i.e. past the tree line), animals have to find something else to eat, and for much of the year the reindeer (called caribou in North America) subsist on the carpets of reindeer lichens that cover the ground in the tundra.

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2017)

radicaldank42 said:


> Hey guys long time no chat. Anyways I've been working on you're guys ocean forma blend lol. Things are aweaoommmeeee hahah


Right on Rad!! Yeah its been a minute, eh, but we're glad you're enjoying that blend still. Tis quite the clean, mean recipe. Hope Michigan is treating ya well!! Are you going to go to the cup this year down there? 
Either way, Merry Christmas from all the Dons'..


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> I read how the hemp farmers drastically reduce fertilizer needs by retting the plants where they fall.
> I am now retting all cut and harvested branches on the top of my pots to water through.


Very nice, ANC. I know of a few edible landscapers / fruit tree property owners who do the same. The greens can attract pests sometimes, but I have really enjoyed using root balls and stems as a mulch in certain situations.. gives a really rustic look and costs nothing, so why not. Better than having bare soil for sure!!

In exploring the acreage this summer we found amazing biodiversity in areas where trees had fallen.. several types of mosses, fungus species, including fruiting bodies (mushrooms) all proliferated where the fall took place.. leaf mould, rotting wood, plus everything else that we can't see.. pretty amazing stuff for sure.

* * * 



Buba Blend said:


> I was reading the links calliandra posted above and was then surfing and learned that Santas reindeer eat lichens.
> 
> In the FAR north, where they're aren't any trees (i.e. past the tree line), animals have to find something else to eat, and for much of the year the reindeer (called caribou in North America) subsist on the carpets of reindeer lichens that cover the ground in the tundra.
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone!


Yes, lots of reindeer up here, not as much as moose where I am, we can see 5 on any given day, no problem, if driving..but much more than deer.. the coolest part was we saw about 20 reindeer all on the side of the highway all in one spot, eating fresh grass etc, just after Jasper.. there were well over a dozen cars pulled over to enjoy the show- I thought it was a check stop at first! haha thankfully it was just sight seeing going down..

I could only imagine the ones far up north, though, how intense their survival is, poor guys.. my girl is always feeling for the poor animals stuck outside all winter.. lichens must be a good source for them. Safe travels to all the animals too, watch out for vehicles!!

* * *


----------



## fumble (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2017)

MiMi Wishes you a happy Xmas. To be honest, every day is Christmas for her since my wife picked her up the other day.


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4062616 View attachment 4062617
> MiMi Wishes you a happy Xmas. To be honest, every day is Christmas for her since my wife picked her up the other day.


cute cat that 1st pic omg lol naww lol


----------



## “Cambo” (Dec 29, 2017)

@DonTesla 
@DonPetro
You two guys are an inspiration to people like myself. Thank you for this brilliant information!!


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 29, 2017)

“Cambo” said:


> @DonTesla
> @DonPetro
> You two guys are an inspiration to people like myself. Thank you for this brilliant information!!


i second this


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 29, 2017)

@DonTesla lol if u ever want free labour im saving up to go to canada always happy 2 help the cuse


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 31, 2017)

“Cambo” said:


> @DonTesla
> @DonPetro
> You two guys are an inspiration to people like myself. Thank you for this brilliant information!!


Happy Holidaze @cambo, welcome to the family! Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 31, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> @DonTesla lol if u ever want free labour im saving up to go to canada always happy 2 help the cuse


Wow man.. blessed to have such great support from so many angles, talk about unreal!! - you amazing brother.. Give me some notice for when you will be ready to come visit and we'll work out some accommodations for ya eh, on ya boy, Ja!

ps. just note that we're in our cold snap right now from coast to coast dang near, but that wont last for too much longer! Lots of fresh pow in the mountains though, for those unafraid of the ol' black diamonds!

**********
Haha @ANC, what a cute kitten man, big up for the rad pics!

**********
Wow.. is 2018 here at midnight already!? Holy smokes.. Blaze up your finest erb & usher in the new year, folks, its time to get a little healthier, wiser, wealthier and happier than ever so you can contribute to the max and do all the things you love a bit bigger and better than ever! Happy New Year, Everyone! Take control of the goals!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 31, 2017)

*Culturesforhealth.com*

Website for doing 100's of different types of DIY ferments for human health and the body.

Fermented spinach,
Moroccan spiced carrots,
Lacto fermented Garlic (which only requires a salt water brine and spices!)
Lacto fermened thai basil,
are a just a few examples that we'll be trying / incorporating next!!

ps. the *Spinach* only takes 2 to 3 days!!

& you can even ferment the stalks from Swiss chard so what a great way to improve your immune system while using up waste that would other wise not be consumed.

Happy New Year once again!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 31, 2017)

Fermented Berry Syrup,
Lacto Fermented Spiced Tomato Ketchup (Heirloom!),
Lacto Fermented Ketchup, also on the radar! Free recipes on that site for all this btw!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4066104
> 
> View attachment 4066105


thats one cute dog man holy shit and big ups on that offer man ill defemetly be taking it up cheers for that ay u wont be let down man that means alot


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

ill be working harder than ever this year to learn as mutch as i can about every aspect of this hopefully one day i can do this for a living


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 1, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> ill be working harder than ever this year to learn as mutch as i can about every aspect of this hopefully one day i can do this for a living


Beautiful.

Man, 4 years ago I was soo broke, spent the very last of my money traveling all over, lived on a couple coasts, and came back home with literally a $5 bill in my pocket.

I borrowed some shovels, began a snow removal service and had a good 10k saved in a matter of 4 to 5 months.

I worked literally every day, 100 days in a row, then took a couple days off and repeated working another 75 in a row..even took on some factory jobs in between doing whatever I could to replenish the savings.

Then just like you, I said to myself, fuck that's it, I really _need_ to do what I'm passionate about.

1000 days later, can finally say we now run a very unique seedbank that despite its small size attracts donations and various levels of support from over 5 continents, and 10 countries.. with several awesome testers, growers, breeders and even writers/magazines and artists backing and noticing us, w

Carrying forward the momentum..now we are slowly starting to get into consulting, writing, little bit of sponsorships, and we even have more than one investor wanting to back us in our medical-grade soil building venture!!!! Even a big geologist has our back and is donating mega tonnes of material to our cause! Plus a major timber mill! 

So...all I can say is make goals, no matter how far off you are from them, and work relentlessly to achieve them!! I don't even know if I could have imagined this, but immersion can really pay off...You may not see the progress at first, but eventually you will be noticed as a passionate and informative source of information and growing & enthusiastic expert in the field and the doors will start to open for ya. 

A habit (& that may include earning a living) requires 3 things:
Knowledge, Desire and skill. So if you have the desire down pat, all you have to do is work on the Knowledge and Skill constantly and big changes will occur! Align yourself with those who work in the same field and build a little network and community. As you go further you will see further and then you can make moves once immersed. You will also see problems that haven't been adequately solved and that's when big opportunity will knock.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 1, 2018)

i hope so bro this is all i think about it will be hard but the things in life that are worth it always is i dont know what it is man but shit im gunna contribute all i can i currently tryna think of a cool name for my farm lol even tho at this point its imagenery lol but one day im hoping to be able 2 grow enough vegies 2 go vegetarien it wiered man i think sub conchesly my body can taste all the crap thay grow vegies with iv never been able 2 eat vegies uncooked salad and saled all green taste and no other flavoer im over eating love a good stew in a slow cooker tho


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 1, 2018)

youre an insperation to us all mate bring on 2018


----------



## fumble (Jan 1, 2018)

Puppy breath and fritos feet! Cute puppy DonT! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy 2018, Fumble! Yeah shit, that was one cute puppy holy smokes.. I actually rescued it I guess you could say, as someone had dropped it off last year at my grandma's not realizing she was blind and deaf and therefor unable to care for it... but we found her a really good home in the end! What a cute dog ... I will have to try load a video of it. ANC's cat reminded me of her! I named her Mary Jane, all she wanted to do was play all day everyday, and nap of course!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2018)

https://books.google.ca/books?id=uCPGj8sdS_8C&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false

Check out page 50-52 on this free ebook on the Papaya Fruit, its very interesting among other parts!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2018)

A good review on NEEM Tree compounds from the International Research Journal on Pharmacy

http://www.irjponline.com/admin/php/uploads/730_pdf.pdf

Edit: Interesting to note that some compounds in the neem tree are indeed anti fungal and anti bacterial but not the compounds in the neem meal itself. The oil is another story but for meal, I green light it for soil integration. I still like it a lot.

Anyone experimenting !


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 2, 2018)

*6) Do your worms receive a specific “feed” or are they waste processors (what kind of waste)?*

We used to use two types of waste produced by our local sugar cane refining factories. They are called Bagasse, the fibre component after the sugar juice is squeezed out of the cane and Mill Mud, the sludge from the bottom of the mollases tanks which is dirt mixed with thick sugar syrup. We now use relatively small amounts of these two waste products and focus more on sprouted grains as a major component of our feedstock and minerals as crushed basalt rock derived from a quarry. We mix several ingredients together to create what we call “live food” ie: food that is alive with beneficial micro-organisms that serve as the major component in worm food.

*Interview with George Mingin – Kookaburra Worm Farms*

https://www.redwormcomposting.com/interviews/interview-with-george-mingin-kookaburra-worm-farms/


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2018)

The problem with grains (seeds, in general), is that they are very high in nitrogen.
Because of farming practices we already have too much nitrogen and compaction to boot a few inches down.

The only things that thrive in these high nitrogen anaerobic soils are bacteria and weeds and not the fungi we need.
Feeding molasses feeds the bacteria.

By feeding proper aerated compost tea made up from the correct ingredients in the compost (not shit with a fish tank air pump), will get the fungi into the soil, push through the compacted layer and help your roots go down the way the good lord intended.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> The problem with grains (seeds, in general), is that they are very high in nitrogen.
> Because of farming practices we already have too much nitrogen and compaction to boot a few inches down.
> 
> The only things that thrive in these high nitrogen anaerobic soils are bacteria and weeds and not the fungi we need.
> ...


Myco fungi will expand root mass by 700-1000x or so, thats the main fungal we need to worry about, and isn't it phosphorus toxicity early on that hinders an AMF or beneficial myco infection within the roots & rhizospheres.. 

Anyway, if using any leaf mould i.e. leaf litter compost and or rotted wood chunks, you're gonna have plethora of fungals present.. as white rot fungus is the catylist precursor and prerequisite to either of those existing, which are heavily aerating in themselves .. so that should dispel your compaction problem quite easily especially if using an aeration like 45% or so which is what I like for myself anyway. Nevermind if using homemade compost amended and matured. Or frass. Pumice. Biochar. A decompacting aeration. I don't like perlite for this reason, I'm going to guess you use that right now?

On to your molasses, though, it is a PITA to work with imo!! Sorry but, I much prefer an awesome mineral-rich sugar blend with crystallized molasses inherent over the sticky and messy syrup.. I hate making messes inside cause then you have to clean up, lol.

and compost teas are not so necessary either when you start off with a fresh living blends of bacterial and fungal inputs / composts and nice big beds, or SIP's, or adequate pot sizes. What size do you rock and how often do you tea though, to each their own I know having the ideal can be a lot of soil!

And once a no til is inoculated its inoculated, if kept alive each pre established rootlet and fugal hyphae can become a propagule and reinfect future roots of new cultivars embedded.

What farming practices do you speak of exactly, though, if you care to elaborate? 

And, just to clarify,

The above was from a worm farmer not worried about making a fungally balanced end product, he makes castings and just castings, for growing vegetables..but I do agree that most castings are dense and poorly made, and much less living then I would like to see.. full of unfinished dense cow manure adding to that density issue you speak of. Just to stimulate convo.

I like a humus-rich & spongy soil for the record, fungal rich which isn't hard to achieve!!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2018)

I run a bit of both, my outdoor plants goes into the same pots each year but I never kill the weeds or grasses growing in them when I put in new plants.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> I run a bit of both, my outdoor plants goes into the same pots each year but I never kill the weeds or grasses growing in them when I put in new plants.


But what farming practices do you speak of exactly and why is everyone N toxic and air deficient, I don't get that part is all..

but yeah, nice, man, most so called weeds are beneficial to us anyway, my girl is always steeping dandelions and any herbs good for the liver / detoxing. lol. One can even make dandelion wine or steep it before a meal to increase Hydrochloric acid in the stomach and bile flow. To me there is no such things as weeds.. just plants with rights aha


----------



## Azoned (Jan 3, 2018)

fumble said:


> Puppy breath and fritos feet! Cute puppy DonT! Happy New Year to you!



Hi DonT,
You don't know me. I'm a friend of fumble. 
Merry Xmas and HappyNewYear, hun [fumble -- Don, I don't know you well enough to call "hun" HaHaHa].

I garden in southern AZ. Worms are up in the garden now. They kinda disappear during the warm months. I biochar, make compost from weeds, grass clipping, household veggie scraps/coffee grounds/egg shells. I am building from scratch. Zero top soil. A two foot deep hole will yield on foot of dirt and the rest rock. 4 years in ... starting to show...


----------



## fumble (Jan 3, 2018)

Azoned said:


> Hi DonT,
> You don't know me. I'm a friend of fumble.
> Merry Xmas and HappyNewYear, hun [fumble -- Don, I don't know you well enough to call "hun" HaHaHa].
> 
> I garden in southern AZ. Worms are up in the garden now. They kinda disappear during the warm months. I biochar, make compost from weeds, grass clipping, household veggie scraps/coffee grounds/egg shells. I am building from scratch. Zero top soil. A two foot deep hole will yield on foot of dirt and the rest rock. 4 years in ... starting to show...


Azoned! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too hun. You will learn a lot from DonT
@DonTesla meet my friend @Azoned


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice to meet you @Azoned, Happy New Year to you and yours down in AZ ! We welcome you to the Don's Organic Garden which is 100% Canadian but networks worldwide!

@fumble thanks for the intro and the pressure aha jk, jk,

But really, always happy to connect with more people, whether to help or share knowledge so we can continue to try make organics even more easy and fun and expressive!!! Oh and inexpensive and rewarding too aha.

Feel free to post any questions any time, or experiment findings here for the community to enjoy / absorb / help with!

Cheers,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 4, 2018)

*The Dons' along with the Nation's Cannabis Capital Invite you to the 2018 Lift Expo*

_"Whether you’re a committed cannabis enthusiast, a cannabis industry professional or simply curious about this complex plant and the opportunities growing up around it, the 2018 *Vancouver* Lift Expo has you covered.

Featuring nearly 200 exhibitors from across North America and Europe, main stage talks by cannabis thought leaders, live cooking and growing demos, a vape lounge and a cannabis career fair, the expo is your chance to learn about medical and recreational cannabis, and to meet BC’s current and future brands.

The Lift Expo is Canada’s biggest and best-attended cannabis tradeshow, and we’re proud to be hosting our first event of 2018 in the city and province that paved the way for a flourishing cannabis culture in Canada."_

Vancouver Lift Expo Highlights Include:


Almost 200 leading cannabis companies exhibiting from across the globe
Career fair
Two full days of speakers and panels
Live cannabis cooking demos
Vapor lounge for trying out the latest and greatest vaporizers
Cannabis career workshops
Home-growing demos and Q&A
Extraction demos
And much more!
Show Hours:

Saturday, Jan 13: 10am - 6pm
Sunday, Jan 14: 11am - 5pm

https://www.universe.com/events/lift-cannabis-expo-vancouver-2018-tickets-vancouver-SFD9GC

Feels good to be a part of the event circuit, we can't wait to go, or step up our role in the industry !!


----------



## fumble (Jan 5, 2018)

Sounds like an awesome time...wish i could go


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 6, 2018)

fumble said:


> Sounds like an awesome time...wish i could go


It'd be nice if we ALL were able to make it to ALL the events hey, oh man!

Whats the bigger cup / biggest event happening in your region, Fum!?


----------



## fumble (Jan 6, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> It'd be nice if we ALL were able to make it to ALL the events hey, oh man!
> 
> Whats the bigger cup / biggest event happening in your region, Fum!?


There was a cup event on the 10th in dec in Sonoma. I've never been to one. Lol the biggest event I get to is our bbqs in april and dec


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 7, 2018)

fumble said:


> There was a cup event on the 10th in dec in Sonoma. I've never been to one. Lol the biggest event I get to is our bbqs in april and dec


That would be a helluva a good event to hit up, nevermind them cups.. we will have to make it down one of these times!!

We plan on hitting the event circuit up hard this year, finally. But nothing beats a good ol bbq party with an edible person hosting!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2018)

It would be great if you ever get down this way. That's awesome you are hitting events this year...as a patron or vendor?


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 8, 2018)

Bit of column A bit of column B bud
we plan to enter into the BC cup, the SK cup, the Winnipeg MB cup, & the Toronto ON cup, plus the HighTimes if they try to run it a 2nd year..

Then we will hit the expo's too.. eventually as a vendor but for now as patron / guerrilla / network marketers

Got a couple meetings planned, some trades planned, and a biz pitch planned.. gonna be fun !



fumble said:


> It would be great if you ever get down this way. That's awesome you are hitting events this year...as a patron or vendor?


And yes, hopefully this year for the winter one, south is the goal for next winter so we would be a lot closer!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2018)

Awesome...sounds like you will be hella busy


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 9, 2018)

fumble said:


> Awesome...sounds like you will be hella busy


Indeed, but like you, we have an awesome team in place.. so its going to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2018)

Couple new shots..

Enjoy!

 
Bubba Pheno

 
Gravy Pheno

 
Gravy Pheno

 
Bubba pheno


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 11, 2018)

good grief!!!!! Beautiful DT!!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 11, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> good grief!!!!! Beautiful DT!!!! thanks for sharing


You're too kind, Shluby, thanks for popping by and enjoying!!

More pics coming too


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 11, 2018)

Love me some biscuits and gravy!!!!! 




(sausage gravy)


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Love me some biscuits and gravy!!!!!
> 
> (sausage gravy)


Never had the pleasure .. is that European, @SSGrower? lol totally miss the gravy smell.. been a minute since I had that terp profile pop... it sure can be elusive!! Guess its time for a throwback run!

Here's a new pic while we're at it too, folks, enjoy!


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 17, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Never had the pleasure .. is that European, @SSGrower? lol totally miss the gravy smell.. been a minute since I had that terp profile pop... it sure can be elusive!! Guess its time for a throwback run!
> 
> Here's a new pic while we're at it too, folks, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4074608


You gotta go somewhere that serves breakfast all day. Not dennys or ihop. The place must close no later than 3:30pm and you need to be able to see an auto body shop somewhere nearby. If they have a combo plate ask for a 1/2 order unless you've eaten there before, this kind of thing requires a tolerance.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 17, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Couple new shots..
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


that gravy pheno loooks a lot like the dr. who i used to have  how i miss that lil girl! i though it was in safe hands but it was lost  . thanks for the beautiful shots!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2018)

Im sure theres a future that exists where this little unicorn finds her way back to you @ShLUbY.. the year is young and so are we!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 9, 2018)

Some PinkGravy.. GWB pheno.. SUPER dense with resin!!


One of my all time favs by far.. a staple in my kitchen!!
.. she's really terpy, creative, and lilac/lavender-smelling too, great smoke day or night!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 9, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4086981
> Some PinkGravy.. GWB pheno.. SUPER dense with resin!!
> 
> View attachment 4086984
> ...


----------



## thccbdhealth (Feb 10, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4086981
> Some PinkGravy.. GWB pheno.. SUPER dense with resin!!
> 
> View attachment 4086984
> ...


ohh I'm counting down my days.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 10, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4086981
> Some PinkGravy.. GWB pheno.. SUPER dense with resin!!
> 
> View attachment 4086984
> ...


Hope all is well and the time away/industry tour you were on was benificial.

Some ponderances on coloration. 
Both from same height, purple basically limited to underside of upper light exposed leaves. I think if I had my uv going this one might almost be black. The one on left (less purple) would have been on the shady side. Just noticed it's a 10 blade, there are several on the plant.
 
Strain Bubbles Gift (Bubbas gift x sour bubble)


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Feb 11, 2018)

Damn don that gravy pheno looks phucking amazing man!! Kudos


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 13, 2018)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Damn don that gravy pheno looks phucking amazing man!! Kudos


Thanks brother!!!! It's a beautiful cultivar, really blessed to be working with her! Her parents were regarded as right retarded, in the good way, so it's to them I owe it all to!

Speaking of great parents.. These OG's (ie the Dons' OPG) already stink, son.. Like wreak really, and they're only 2 weeks old! Just love when they smell dank from the get go!

OG x PG


And another stinky one..
Shotta Berry Kush

Hats off to these little ones for making it through a couple bad days thanks to my leaving the furnace off by accident one night and a heater that was stuck on a different day.. Champin!!

Topdress is diatomite btw. Now have a primo day herbalists.. Here's to good ganja..


----------



## CaptainSnap (Feb 13, 2018)

Your plants are always top notch and never stressed it seems Don! Glad you are here sharing your information in the spot light!


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 13, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks brother!!!! It's a beautiful cultivar, really blessed to be working with her! Her parents were regarded as right retarded, in the good way, so it's to them I owe it all to!
> 
> Speaking of great parents.. These OG's (ie the Dons' OPG) already stink, son.. Like wreak really, and they're only 2 weeks old! Just love when they smell dank from the get go!
> 
> ...


love the diatomite mulch man. I use pumice in my smaller pots for the same purpose. but in my no-tills i try to use mainly organic matter like rice hulls, chopped up stems/stalks, and canna leaves. I'm sure you're doing the same 

Nice little OG young'ins there buddy. can't wait to see them later in life


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> Your plants are always top notch and never stressed it seems Don! Glad you are here sharing your information in the spot light!


Appreciate the kind words bud! 
but I don't always show the fails, as pro as I want to be, everyone has em! I almost just chopped 2 runts, I was about to when the wifey said, hey! dont! just up pot them! they'll come around! patience! And lo and behold, a week later, the two yellow, dying plants who faced drought, heatwave, flood, and freezing temps, all while in their first ten days, and 3 inch pots no less, dang things, have now bounced back and started turning an awesome green.. pumping out new growth and getting bigger. So thanks to her we have an extra Shotta Berry Kush around, as well as a Bullet Proof Rhino.. which is the TPR crossed with Shotta Berry.. the main reason she couldn't let me kill em, its a creation of ours that was salvaged somehow in the big move, a small branch just happened to make the trek across the country!

So I will have to post them.. they're special. Shotta Berry's were donated to us from Shotta Island Genetics and we have the last of the F1's in our possession.

This Side round is dedicated to selecting winners, and F2'ing them.. just started 2 more in soil, on top of the 2 up, the rest in water, for 24 hours, will be soon behind them. They're nice and stinky already, 5th set of leaves only and like the OPG, can be mistaken for bud already, if eyes are closed. Love that.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> love the diatomite mulch man. I use pumice in my smaller pots for the same purpose. but in my no-tills i try to use mainly organic matter like rice hulls, chopped up stems/stalks, and canna leaves. I'm sure you're doing the same
> 
> Nice little OG young'ins there buddy. can't wait to see them later in life


Yeah we actually had some gnats from some of the material we brought in while expanding the worm farms here to 300L.. 2-300L at the other spot too, so we brought In the DE to help, plus it looks and sounds great.. clean mean cooling and sizzly. 

As for the larger ones and no tills and sips, yes, thick dying-living mulches are where its at, agreed.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2018)

Shown above..
the Golden Ticket pheno of the Bubba Meltdown.. Much more slender than the rounder looking "Dubba" Bubba (pre 98 bubba dom) pheno.. But still tasty, extremely potent, instantly felt, and smooth.. Less CBD, more thc, less pain killing, but more creative and cerebral 

Gotta choose what one to keep.. This Golden ticket one
The Dubba Bubba.. Pain killer.. I will show you how fat those ounces are in a second if I can..
Or the wild berry toaster strudel / Sambuca version.. A more even blend of the two parents with the more terpy expressive smell profile .. The least dense and more fragile version but it has all the other benefits.. Pain killing, creativity, _and_ strongest smell..

Thoughts are always welcome!!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 24, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4095480
> Shown above..
> the Golden Ticket pheno of the Bubba Meltdown.. Much more slender than the rounder looking "Dubba" Bubba (pre 98 bubba dom) pheno.. But still tasty, extremely potent, instantly felt, and smooth.. Less CBD, more thc, less pain killing, but more creative and cerebral
> 
> ...


holy good lord, how do we compete with that?!?!?! lol well don DT!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> holy good lord, how do we compete with that?!?!?! lol well don DT!


Thanks bro! Appreciate it, bet if you had this strain you would simply smasssssh it too I think. This wasn't even organic. Just conventional with a sliiight intro to organics. Next round will be even better. For sure more expression. More terpy. And more resin. If you can imagine. Great colours though hey, looks organic!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2018)

Scope out the Sugar Leaves from the BMd.. bloody ale mate.. getting hard to see the leaf tissue..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2018)

GT Pheno of the limited release (Pre 9 Bubba Meltdown.. absolutely coated and dense with resin weight.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 24, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> GT Pheno of the limited release (Pre 9 Bubba Meltdown.. absolutely coated and dense with resin weight.
> View attachment 4095623


I just picked up the Pre 98 Bubba Kush. Was thinking about trying to do some breading with her this year....


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> I just picked up the Pre 98 Bubba Kush. Was thinking about trying to do some breading with her this year....


Niiice, where'd you get that from.. Its awesome for chilling, rest, pain killing, and organically, its super tasty and expressive, can linger for hours if water only. What are you thinking of crossing it with?


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 24, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Niiice, where'd you get that from.. Its awesome for chilling, rest, pain killing, and organically, its super tasty and expressive, can linger for hours if water only. What are you thinking of crossing it with?


i don't know! i've never cross pollinated cannabis before ever. But i know that it's a strain that has been used in many crosses, and so i figured i might as well experiment with it just for funzies.

I don't even know what to look for in a male... But I definitely want to learn! I have a couple strains coming, the Banana OG x Stardog chem male, and the bruce banner x stardog chem male. so i was considering trying to keep a male from one of those packs just to play around and try and pollinate like one cola on a plant and see what happens... gotta start somewhere right lol


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 24, 2018)

Here she is!  
I rescued her from a friends coco and Canna grow lol. She'll look a lot happier in a few days. let her soak in some RO for about 10 minutes, rinsed it out real well, and put in 1 gal (was in solo airpot) with some beautiful soil  I defoliated her a bit too so the lowers could get some light and start to bush out a bit more.

He acquired the cut from a well known genetics place in Ann Arbor, MI.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2018)

Almost forgot..
Pink OG update (ie the OPGs) 
whom I call pink to help them feminize.. And to big up the parental lineage.

Doing good in both blends.. Very perky and very poised.. These beauties are stacking and staying squat and uniform with each other.. These were put into water (still do that sometimes, just to watch) for 24 hours then soil, now they have taken their up-pot with ease. They also took a plus 30.5*C heat wave with ease yesterday morning for 2.5 hours... Love what that PG can do for a strain.. Especially on the hot side of things.

Also just germinated two more directly in soil in plus 28*C.. They are so damn cute I better snap a shot of them as well. Here are the ones a few weeks ahead, from seed as well. F1 stock made from the top top keepers. These spicy little hybrids should make for some suuuuper tasty terpy potent creative smoke

Ps. Companions are purple peas, more used for signalling.


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 25, 2018)

yo what up everyone i took a step bac from organics for a bit somebody recomended i do a coco grow very happy my grow is in a caravan no ac im growing seedsmans white widow if had 48c temps alltho tnay dide t do mutch growing during that temp when in range thay grew well im going to to some deep dreems in coco as a test just to see how good these nutrie ts iv been using are i can uploed a pdf when i find it it says whats in it ids got the npk micros macros traces vitemens everything the name of the nutrients is hygen theve been around since 94 but yes i like these nutrients i think there considered natural i am not sure at all but the plant has smelled all the way thrue veg im going 2 pop some deep dreams soon im 2 3 weeks in flower right now big ups to jah earth collective for supplying the seeds and very fast delivery now that winters over im considering getting mh hps but ye im probly not gunna do a journall i might make a thread instead as its easiyer iv made a few mistakes but iv learned heres a pic of tje white widow bout 3 weeks veg  alot this grow


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 25, 2018)

i cant figure out how 2 send pdfs and i cant find the pdf that mentioned whats in it im pretty sure it doas have every thing right now im brooooke so 57 dollers a 5 liter bottle ill give that ago i wanna be soil only burt i dont think i thet with tje grow one part once i add the humic and fulvic i find i dont have to ph ever it stays at 5.8 instead od tje pdf ill post a link to the site and if any one would like 2 check them out i think these guys are the opposite of brands like an very reasonable prices curios for opinions tho http://www.hydroponicgenerations.com.au/media-downloads/ im really curios i use the one part coco


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Here she is! View attachment 4095726
> I rescued her from a friends coco and Canna grow lol. She'll look a lot happier in a few days. let her soak in some RO for about 10 minutes, rinsed it out real well, and put in 1 gal (was in solo airpot) with some beautiful soil  I defoliated her a bit too so the lowers could get some light and start to bush out a bit more.
> 
> He acquired the cut from a well known genetics place in Ann Arbor, MI.


That baby is gonna make a quick recovery with tlc like that, right on man!! Gonna be nice to see what you do with her.. And you got a genetics hub near you, do ya.. That's huge!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> yo what up everyone i took a step bac from organics for a bit somebody recomended i do a coco grow very happy my grow is in a caravan no ac im growing seedsmans white widow if had 48c temps alltho tnay dide t do mutch growing during that temp when in range thay grew well im going to to some deep dreems in coco as a test just to see how good these nutrie ts iv been using are i can uploed a pdf when i find it it says whats in it ids got the npk micros macros traces vitemens everything the name of the nutrients is hygen theve been around since 94 but yes i like these nutrients i think there considered natural i am not sure at all but the plant has smelled all the way thrue veg im going 2 pop some deep dreams soon im 2 3 weeks in flower right now big ups to jah earth collective for supplying the seeds and very fast delivery now that winters over im considering getting mh hps but ye im probly not gunna do a journall i might make a thread instead as its easiyer iv made a few mistakes but iv learned heres a pic of tje white widow bout 3 weeks veg View attachment 4095977 alot this grow


I love the story and scene setting (ie. caravan) for said story. Wishing you the very best bro. We all make mistakes.. It's learning from them that counts! Keep on trekking towards your organic goals mate. That plant looks great too. Real Sativa leaner.. Some niice tops forming .. Must be how she survived the plus 48, that's insañe

Now to just find you some free leaf mould / soil somehow.. You got nice local companies that sell the premium aerations.. Mix that with your castings and all you need is a meal/mineral kit and you'll be rocking for good while


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 25, 2018)

cheers bro im gunna reaserch my ass off on thee best place lol i used there seawed on my sunflowers and tjay grew flowers like more than one its almost autem here so im gunna collect as mutch as i can but hping to find a lift tjen ill have more options im im gun a germ these beans soon i think it will be really interesting 2 see how it turns out compared 2 water only soil should be fun 2 eather way gunna learn alot


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 25, 2018)

tbh there are a tone of trees here where i live so i should be sweet on the leaf mold does it have to be in a state of decay or just collect leaves from the ground ? im also not good at working out carbon nitrogen ratios i think its 3 to 1 on isent it


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 25, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> tbh there are a tone of trees here where i live so i should be sweet on the leaf mold does it have to be in a state of decay or just collect leaves from the ground ? im also not good at working out carbon nitrogen ratios i think its 3 to 1 on isent it


for leaf mold? its like 60 to 1 range.


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 25, 2018)

cool if the leaves are dead and brown its considered carbon


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 25, 2018)

o guess it would be good 2 have alot tho on hand tho better too mutch than not enough


----------



## calliandra (Feb 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> o guess it would be good 2 have alot tho on hand tho better too mutch than not enough


believe me, you can never have too many dry leaves!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i think it will be really interesting 2 see how it turns out compared 2 water only soil should be fun 2 eather way gunna learn alot


That's the right attitude, for sure. 

Yeah of one can find plush, foot-thick regions where the *leaf litter* is decomposed, dark, and the trees grow especially great, and the ground is especially lush, supporting tonnes of life and roots, and its all cushiony, I would say that'd be ideal. 

If you have active friends that know their back country that would be a huge plus / great start, otherwise i would just go *explore*, or check out google earth.

Leaves themselves will compress several times over, so @calliandra is right .. Hard to have too many!
a pile contains a tonne of air and space at first, so the finer, and richer you can get, the more *finished* leaf compost / beneficial humus you will have, the better

Leverage buddy.. it will essentially equate for multiple times its volume in original leaf matter. 

If collecting whole leaves, though.. might want to inspect them a bit from one area to another, and *shred* them to speed up the process. Save a lot of time. Wishing I had now!

Got slammed with snow before We finished filling all the things, so now the plan will likely be to unleash some worms on the piles.. 

Or.. take a 100 gallon at a time and run em thru a few of the 25 gal worms farms for say 6 wks each. Make a bit finer, more refined VLC .. vermi-leaf compost. 

I don't really like calling it leaf _mould_ anyway haha, 
its a white rot fungus that's the prerequisite to any leaf "mould" or "rotting" wood being useful to us, or 'composted'.. Maybe leaf fungi or leaf fungals would be more accurate haha
@ShLUbY will hopefully verify this (methodical?) madness for us..


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 28, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> That's the right attitude, for sure.
> 
> Yeah of one can find plush, foot-thick regions where the *leaf litter* is decomposed, dark, and the trees grow especially great, and the ground is especially lush, supporting tonnes of life and roots, and its all cushiony, I would say that'd be ideal.
> 
> ...


yeah man basically... if you're not seeing fungal hyphae in the leaf litter itself, then it is not necessarily a fungal dominant pile, unlike what you would see with wood chips, and finding hyphae/mycelium throughout the pile. 

I've noticed with my leaf pile that it's been more of a frass and VLC dominant pile, with very little fungal presence to the naked eye. and yes, preshred everything, speeds it up tremendously. The pile is full of pill bugs, native earthworms, and other insects and the compost at the bottom is just straight black, fine particulate of carbon and really a pleasure to see it broken down so cleanly.

so i would agree, calling it leaf mould would imply that it was broken down by fungus and not arthropods/annelids. Now if you were to go out to a forest, and find leaf litter on the floor that has mycelial growth all over it, it might be a good experiment to take some of that and _inoculate _your pile at home and see if the fungus takes hold and then breaks the pile down. I would think it would look very different to that of a vermi/insect decomposed pile.


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

sweet cheers for the onfo guys i was thinking theres aspot im gunna grow vegies at theres like a think bit of bush near mine alot of trees i rekon im gunna do piles of leaves there as well that way in a year or so if i van get the good soil there it may be a spot to grow in who noes im about half way now threw flower i tokk a nugh the other day just to see if the weed is as good as that when its read iol be stoked it took ,e an hour 2 make a coffie i kept forgetting i allready put the milk in so i kept getting it out if the fridge lol


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh man, thats interesting, raking in the yard here, it can be more white than black in spots/zones/layers, its seemingly fungal dominant everywhere! Actually found more white mycelium at home than in the hikes to spongy regions. But I also did my first major leaf mould hike with about a half foot of snow on the ground. haha. it was a bit hardcore. may have something to do with it.

Speaking of leaf and wood compost..

Screening a half dozen buckets of our beautiful red Dugfir out..
will load more pics soon. This stuff is amazing, can't wait to go back to the mother pile / acreage / big field of fallen, rotting trees.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 28, 2018)

I've been thinking of growing blue oyster mushrooms in logs this spring. I've read they also do really well in beds and straw logs. I was thinking I could set up a cage like for compost but instead just layer shredded leaves, straw, and grain spawn. Maybe have a sprinkler with a timer aimed at it for hot days. I wonder if the material left over from the mushrooms would be a good substitute for peat moss.


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

with leaf molds what i couodent have in my back yard i was gunna make a big pile in tje bush near mine maybe what colours shouod i avoid in my back garden im seing alot of white when i pulled up my potatoes


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

bit essentielly i wanna get a huge pile somewhere somewhere and theres a tiny lake like u could wal around it in 5 minets theres alittke illend where all thise birds chill and whatever this might be a good place foe some bim


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> That's the right attitude, for sure.
> 
> Yeah of one can find plush, foot-thick regions where the *leaf litter* is decomposed, dark, and the trees grow especially great, and the ground is especially lush, supporting tonnes of life and roots, and its all cushiony, I would say that'd be ideal.
> 
> ...


i think its mostly dry n shit and all clay im hopi g to do something to get tje soil really good do some compost piles tjere has 2 be a lot of leqves n stuff around tho ill just have 2 watch out for snakes and spiders


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

Baby pre 98 Bubba Meltdown (xChernobyl) busting through the glacial sand with ease!!

Looking like the bubba pheno (early guess)


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

daum is that frost allready


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

im dryng some testers atm


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

bit aerly but i really like the head high so fuck it its wrapped like a mother in paper towl in a glass jar outside


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

Pg George pheno, un iced, under cmh/hps, ran in coco (in this case)


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4098138
> Pg George pheno, un iced, under cmh/hps, ran in coco (in this case)


lol i also wanna start next round im really not happy with the otjer one i rekon im pulling tje whole thing early in a week or to if its good enough compared 2 tje weed i buy the early bud i smoked yesterday was the best fuck tjats some nice looking bud man frost as fuck hell yes


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> daum is that frost allready


It's not overly uncommon to have sparkling frosty babies from the seedling stage.. With our seeds its expected more often than not to be honest! I will have to show you some more of the new baby shots.. Off the other camera which is a lot better than this one.. It captured some good shots!

They're just so damn cute.. 

But first..Here's one more off of the crappier camera.. Baby OPG from seed in a lil one gal. Happy!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i think its mostly dry n shit and all clay im hopi g to do something to get tje soil really good do some compost piles tjere has 2 be a lot of leqves n stuff around tho ill just have 2 watch out for snakes and spiders


Then yeah perhaps near lakes or rivers or if there is a forest that shades itself more.



giglewigle said:


> with leaf molds .. *what colours should i avoid* .. im seeing alot of white when i pulled up my potatoes


White is where its at. When you see white webs that look like lightning or roots.. in between moist layers of healthy leaves.. thats great. if theres finished darker, finer compost under that, even better. Just avoid disease and weird looking shit. 

Once you find your predominant leaf types you can look into them more for their cal mag ratios and ph etc. worse case they may need some tlc in the ph dept..




dubekoms said:


> I've been thinking of growing blue oyster mushrooms in logs this spring. I've read they also do really well in beds and straw logs. I was thinking I could set up a cage like for compost but instead just layer shredded leaves, straw, and grain spawn. Maybe have a sprinkler with a timer aimed at it for hot days. I wonder if the material left over from the mushrooms would be a good substitute for peat moss.


I think that's a good experiment worth trying on both ends. Worse case you'll learn a few things (I would try comparing 2 methods) and then using the compost as a sub in a small case study. Worse case you will have biomass for outdoor compost/ veggie or ornamental soil.


----------



## CaptainSnap (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey Don I'm sure you metioned it in this thread but I don't have the time to pour through it atm. Curious to know what cmh set up your using. Back in the day I ran the Phillips bulbs on magnetic hps ballasts. I saw a few years ago companies are bringing them back.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 28, 2018)

Cutest little Mint Chocolate OG.. Fresh up.


----------



## giglewigle (Feb 28, 2018)

cheers for the info i rekon ill try n do a few different types of of spots like rivers n stuf and then diffrent methods there's a national park really close 2 mine and . hay man if ur gunna upload some more pics can u please upload some of the deep dreams if u have any im running that next im also looking at getting hid lighting since summers almost done is there one u can recommend for veg and flower


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 28, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4098138
> Pg George pheno, un iced, under cmh/hps, ran in coco (in this case)


Un-iced as in the autumning off practice of dumping ice in pots?


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 1, 2018)

i really wanna grow some shrooms lol


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 3, 2018)

@SSGrower Yeah, as tedious as that is, some cultivars will react really well to it.. search GrandpaGreenJeans up on his write ups on it. Some really interesting stuff. I wouldn't recommend it for your average monster crop but for your fav plant, or two, shit, nice treat.



CaptainSnap said:


> Hey Don I'm sure you metioned it in this thread but I don't have the time to pour through it atm. Curious to know what cmh set up your using. Back in the day I ran the Phillips bulbs on magnetic hps ballasts. I saw a few years ago companies are bringing them back.


In the co-op that runs my strains and recipes, its a 60:40 mix of 1000w CMH to HPS, switchable ballasts, so you can run either bulb type, usually cheapest bulbs one can get, as new lights each round is whats important. 

But in the other smaller garden, its 315 LEC SunSystem with Phillips bulb, mostly.

and in the personal garden / competition garden, its all hand built LEDs (Vero 29 COBS, 4500k, 3500k, as well as far red, deep red, and UVs)

Also got the team working on lights direct from manufacturer, foot wide, dimmable 150 w panels with meanwell drivers and 150º angle beams.. If anyone needs lights that last and put out the crazy resin.

@calliandra UNBC my friend, UNBC. 

@Shlubly, smell first, structure second, my friend.. know what I mean...
smell first, then structure, thats most important for me anyway, as well as metabolism and immune system .. but smell.. big one. nice and stinky by that 5th node or sooner, thats what I really like to see.


----------



## calliandra (Mar 3, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> @calliandra UNBC my friend, UNBC.


bygosh, I checked it out a bit - wow I really love how Aboriginal wisdom is being integrated into different courses there!! Feels like a really good place to expand horizons 
cheers!


----------



## CaptainSnap (Mar 3, 2018)

Don I had no idea they had switchable ballasts for hps/cmh bulbs nor did I realize they came in 1k watts. thanks for the info! You definitely have some great things going on Don!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 3, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> @SSGrower Yeah, as tedious as that is, some cultivars will react really well to it.. search GrandpaGreenJeans up on his write ups on it. Some really interesting stuff. I wouldn't recommend it for your average monster crop but for your fav plant, or two, shit, nice treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afganking does it too, I prefer to use snow if I can.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Afganking does it too, I prefer to use snow if I can.


Yeah, snow is quite a good alternative, Ive used it before too. Lots of that around in Canada in the winters. Saves running to go buy RO, too, which I'm glad I don't have to do anymore, lol. 



CaptainSnap said:


> Don I had no idea they had switchable ballasts for hps/cmh bulbs nor did I realize they came in 1k watts. thanks for the info! You definitely have some great things going on Don!


Its exciting how times change hey, always something new! 

and, yeah no prob..
Anytime, my friend.

Appreciate the words of support too! All you MI folk are awesome cats 



calliandra said:


> bygosh, I checked it out a bit - wow I really love how Aboriginal wisdom is being integrated into different courses there!! Feels like a really good place to expand horizons
> cheers!


Yeah its quite the impressive place hey! especially for its northness, I'm really impressed. Very green, very progressive, and surprisingly state of the art. Toured the place a couple months ago, just really quick.. now looking forward to the spring tour for sure!

.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Mar 4, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> @SSGrower[/USER yeah, as tedious as that is, some cultivars will react really well to it.. search GrandpaGreenJeans up on his write ups on it. Some really interesting stuff. I wouldn't recommend it for your average monster crop but for your fav plant, or two, shit, nice treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes sir...
Im interested in price point and to obtaining a few to take a good look at...
Do you have a data sheet kicking around?


----------



## thccbdhealth (Mar 4, 2018)

Are they making cmh in 1000w with a single arc tube?
Or a series of 3-315 arc tubes in the same bulb jacket.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 4, 2018)

thccbdhealth said:


> Yes sir...
> Im interested in price point and to obtaining a few to take a good look at...
> Do you have a data sheet kicking around?


Data sheet, not yet 
My bro's price is in the 350 to 400 range I think. So they must retail for close to 6. I will give him another shout today tho for a brotha.. I've been trying to get the website and brand off him.. he's just super busy working and running the cow farm I guess.

I will snap pics of the lights too for ya, this week if I can!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
NOW... UPDATES

Popped a dozen REG seeds (on 18 and 6) a month ago.. looks like *11 out of 12* are females!!

Amazing ratio..* 92% females*... super super happy about that..

Man, perhaps this programming works better than I thought!!

The 6 I put into flower, at just 3 to 4 inches tall, 5 of 6 became female, in the first week.

The other 6, got given (accidentally) just one night of 12 and 12, and all showed female the very very next day..

interesting..

Popping a dozen more to see if we can do this again.. Including Frosted Flakes from @RM3 and Namaste

Soooo nice to have the personal / competition garden back up.. long annoying story!

Alas,
Cultivars under DIY LED at the moment:


*Mint Chocolate OG*
*Bubba Meltdown*
*Original Pink Gangst *_(Pink Gravy x OG)_
(The ultra special) *Pink Jewel*
*Heidi's Unicorn*
*Shotta Berry Kush *_(SBK)_
*Bullet Proof Rhino *_(TPR x SBK),_* &*
*Blueberry Greasetrap *_(Hi Terp / Hi CBD pheno, S1 Bx)_
__


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 4, 2018)

& last but not least..

Cultivars under CMH & HPS at the moment:

*Pink Gravy 4 *(George Pheno)
*Bubba Meltdown 6 *(Pre 98 BK Pheno with CBD)
*Bubba Meltdown 7 *(Golden Ticket Pheno)
*Bubba Meltdown 3 *(Raspberry Strudel Keeper Pheno)
*Original Pink Gangst.* 1 & 5 (Super Pungent /Grape/Orange Phenos)

*Rockstar*
*Chem Dog*
*Blue Matter *(97 Bluemoonshine x PNL5 x Black Cherry Dojo)
*Black Tuna *(Jamaican Lambsbread x Herijuana)
*EPK *(early PK) and finally.. 
*CTF *(Oldschool/Terpy/Greasy pheno)


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 5, 2018)

Forgot to mention..
.. *Triple Purple Rhino* from Doc and some* Rainbow Cookies* from Kmog, those are represented too. Closest I could find to Rainbow Kush!

Note to self..

Now just to get Charlotte's Web this summer (lined up), and Pink Kush (again, but mite free), for their CBD and terps / CBD, and a truly legit Rockstar.. 
(this one is from OSBA and its gotta be a fake, Spanish crap vs the Reeferman original..)
so R* will go but then it will come back, presumably .. I need to see what she can do organically and in a living soil / water only.. 

Then may only the best cultivars stay standing..


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Mar 5, 2018)

FYI. Here is a closed Facebook group where growers share their experience in using CMH.https://www.facebook.com/groups/248519675519386/


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 5, 2018)

Heidis unicorn sounds nice


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 5, 2018)

im looking 2 upgrayed my light soon im running viper spectra 600s


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 5, 2018)

I just want more and more and morrre LEDs... lol.. But CMH has it place in the winter and can get the job done.. quite decently. World class terps and expression? That I don't know about.. but very decent job for sure.


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 5, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> I just want more and more and morrre LEDs... lol.. But CMH has it place in the winter and can get the job done.. quite decently. World class terps and expression? That I don't know about.. but very decent job for sure.


cool im looking for somthing for winter all tho i would love 2 build a led terpene expresion sure sounds nice lol bout ready to crack some deep dream maybe buy the end of the week


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 5, 2018)

i dont know any thing about leds and sutch tho lol


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Mar 6, 2018)

Sign me up for a light...or 4. Haha def going the LED route ASAP. Let us know a website or something to check out whenever you get a chance. I love the way buds look under diy led, for some reason they just look thicker and frostier to me. Anyways keep rocking as always my dude


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 6, 2018)

As far as bang for your buck, i think HLG 550's are as good as it gets for prefab LEDs. 2.3 umol/J, dimmable, quantum boards, low profile, and cover a 4.5x4.5 in flower. really efficient light.

the spydrx's are sweet, but almost double the price.


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 7, 2018)

so now iv maneged 2 scrape some money together iv got some more grow and some call fluid it came 2 day so im hoping my plants arnt going 2 herm if tnay did id consider it a win on tje fact there still alive i still have like half a plant that i dident harvest but iv had the light on and neglected em for three days so will be interesting 2 see if i still get a proper harvest in there defenetly thirsty tho just finnished up mixing gunna go waterfeed em and puth the lights back to 12 12 thayed be going to sleep in an hour or 2 the outside light times are probly flowering times any way so im not but iv made it this far may as well keep going exited tho might pop some pink gravey and some deep dreams


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 7, 2018)

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-550

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-550-le-green








https://fluence.science/store/spydr-series/spydrx-plus/

https://fluence.science/technology/spydr/


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 7, 2018)

hay don whats the deep dreams like in terms of high n stuff i cant wait to pop them i bet im gunna need my carbon filter even as seedlings lol i just about did with tje widows


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-550
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-550-le-green
> 
> ...


IMO HLG


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Mar 8, 2018)

The HLG def looks bad ass but couldn’t you make it for way less that 1000 bucks?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> The HLG def looks bad ass but couldn’t you make it for way less that 1000 bucks?


Yes but in reality if you don't have the tools and miscellaneous supplies already on hand, the actual cost to build skyrockets pretty quick. Couple that suspicious vendors on Alibaba or eBay offering potentially counterfeit product diy gets a little less attractive. That said all my lights are diy.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Yes but in reality if you don't have the tools and miscellaneous supplies already on hand, the actual cost to build skyrockets pretty quick. Couple that suspicious vendors on Alibaba or eBay offering potentially counterfeit product diy gets a little less attractive. That said all my lights are diy.


totally agree here. I've been educating myself on them lately, but just from watching all the vids and what not, i don't have the tools to start DIY'ing my own, so i'm just gonna buy the first few and bite the bullet.

my buddy runs those spydrx plus lights... those things are fuckin beasts lol. but the HLG is not far behind them so for the money, i'm just gonna go for the HLG, buy it right from them, and enjoy a lower heat summer lol. It'll be nice to stop wasting 18% of the energy to IR... like real nice


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> totally agree here. I've been educating myself on them lately, but just from watching all the vids and what not, i don't have the tools to start DIY'ing my own, so i'm just gonna buy the first few and bite the bullet.
> 
> my buddy runs those spydrx plus lights... those things are fuckin beasts lol. but the HLG is not far behind them so for the money, i'm just gonna go for the HLG, buy it right from them, and enjoy a lower heat summer lol. It'll be nice to stop wasting 18% of the energy to IR... like real nice


With white LED not mixing the color temps is a mistake, even though there is a spectral distribution it is still very discrete, chip manufacturers have focused development for humans (visible spectra), not so much hotrticulture. Light manufacturers have to work with what is available and currently to my knowledge there arent any qb or strip leds below 2700K suitable for horti. I like what Timber is doing with 1750K cobs. Then there is blue and uv on the other end, why I use agromax 10k finisher, but I have another light with uv and red monocobs to suppliment the white. This is why for now with my DIY lights I will stick with cobs, but if I were just getting into DIY qb and strips is where its at, the chip manufacturers just need to catch up with the demands of horti light manufacturers.

The COBs have another 7-10 years before I need to consider replacing them for lost performance, the advantages of qb and strip dont yet justify replacing the investment I have already made. This is I think a major conundrum because there are led users who insist on staing on the razors edge of technology, and it is not cost effective to do that, however this demand is what drives the innovation, so if I support led tech it is in my best intrest to support whatnI see as frivolous spending. Welcome to capitalism.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> With white LED not mixing the color temps is a mistake, even though there is a spectral distribution it is still very discrete, chip manufacturers have focused development for humans (visible spectra), not so much hotrticulture. Light manufacturers have to work with what is available and currently to my knowledge there arent any qb or strip leds below 2700K suitable for horti. I like what Timber is doing with 1750K cobs. Then there is blue and uv on the other end, why I use agromax 10k finisher, but I have another light with uv and red monocobs to suppliment the white. This is why for now with my DIY lights I will stick with cobs, but if I were just getting into DIY qb and strips is where its at, the chip manufacturers just need to catch up with the demands of horti light manufacturers.
> 
> The COBs have another 7-10 years before I need to consider replacing them for lost performance, the advantages of qb and strip dont yet justify replacing the investment I have already made. This is I think a major conundrum because there are led users who insist on staing on the razors edge of technology, and it is not cost effective to do that, however this demand is what drives the innovation, so if I support led tech it is in my best intrest to support whatnI see as frivolous spending. Welcome to capitalism.


i think that's the main reason why i stayed way from LEDs to begin with. With just about any technology... there is always improvements within a year or two... so the 1st gen shit that was out and all the knock off crap was around, i stayed out and just relied on the HPS and MH. It seems, as you hinted at, we're in the beginning stages of much higher efficacy and efficiency in these LEDs, making them a worth while investment. i mean, the cost of bulbs for HPS pays off the LED itself over the life of the light. not to mention, if you're going from 600w HPS to 500w of quality LED, the payoff will be seen immediately with increased PAR. seems like a no brainer to me 

i have yet to indulge in all the spectrums and really understand what the plant needs and when to supply a different spectrum.

another thing i'm gonna be interested to try us the ceramic MH or ceramic HPS that is hitting the markets now. the CRI is waaaaaaaay better than standard SE bulbs (like 300% difference). pretty sure the CRI on my SE HPS eyehort is like 26% or something, and the ceramics are like 81-85%... what a major difference. interested to see how that performance will compare to LED.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

I last used a gas arc bulb when a buddy and I set up a 400w mh flood and drain in his his parents basement back in the early '00s the bulb was probably ran twice in 98-99. Ended up giving the light to his exstepnephue. (Sisters ex-husbands kid)

Since its no longer illegal for me to grow weed the single biggest reason I did not go for a HPS or 315cmh is the questionable legality of operating them indoors in a residence. It comes through manyy local building and zoning codes and a whole slew of shit I have little intrist in educating myself in. Though my diy led probably cost 2x a 315 cmh at the time, 2 years 3 runs a year paid for itself, and it's probably between that and a 600w for light output.

CRI is a tough spec for me to bite into. It is wholy related to how white is white this is a human thing not a plant thing. I would say if you are comparing 4000K to 4000K the higher CRI should win out but shifting either side of natural daylight the spectral combination to make white white may or may not jive with the spectral combination good for plants. I am willing to let those on the cutting edge continue to figure out if higher CRI gas lamps are anythi g more than the industry's last dich effort to combat emerging LED tech. On led the "phosphor" penalty comes into play where light output is reduced to get high CRI.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey again everyone!

I am starting to really prefer sun over anything, nowadays, but most companies are doing alright at mimicking the big star, I'd say. But learning light language is drier than learning plant language that's for sure so credit to everyone trying..

It's true about the half life of electronic shit, overall.. it can be awfully short at times, especially after major break throughs, and pc's and phones, but with the longevity of the parts now in the LED world (esp. drivers etc) and ability to go totally solder-less now, from the get go, its getting easier and easier to penetrate the DIY market I think. DPs very first design needed not much more than a drill.. Those wago connectors and chips on board take a lot of the messy work out..

Especially with traditional bulb power dropping what, an average of 10% per crop, yeah, good cob LEDs pay for themselves quite quickly, especially when you couple in the savings on a/c, cooling and venting, as well as quality hike. That's a big part of it for me. Nevermind the ac and cost savings, & bulb shopping being cut out, the power bill goes way down and terps and quality go up. Meaning options go up. 

Plus my light builders say that these units can actually get a percentage or two more efficient over time, depending on how softly their driven.. Not sure if anyone has solid proof on that, or the 10% loss on hps per crop, other than personal experience of everyone, including ppl i know, but for me .. I'm all about expression and terps and unlocking hidden and dormant/secret traits .. So I'm looking for every edge possible.. While KIS, And indoors, that led to LED, no pun intended !

Cheers guys!


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 12, 2018)

ill defenetly be looking into diy then if tjeres soldierless options i dont have any tools otjer than some random screwdrivers so it might be a bit expensive at 1st having to get some tools but yes im also into the terpine expression side of things of things


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> ill defenetly be looking into diy then if tjeres soldierless options i dont have any tools otjer than some random screwdrivers so it might be a bit expensive at 1st having to get some tools but yes im also into the terpine expression side of things of things


Yeah bro, all 3 of our designs so far are 100% solder less, I can send you some pics and specs on them if you like.. If I can find em amongst the 5 or 10 thousand pics on this thing lol.. Also hilighted on our thread if you're reading a few pg a day 

We have tools and part lists too.. 

Sadly, my bro is too busy to build now, unfortunately, but that's we he gave me his latest connect, who I still need to solidify as my own but I'm working on it. But once I do I can share more there too .. Gladly!


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 12, 2018)

cool cheers soon i wanna repalace the spectra i have readdy to pull this grow down atm bout week 5 or so need 2 raise my lights higer but have no money atm so i just have 2 do what i can but ye buds are esther way outta the light or 2 close alot ov leaves are getting burned i dont no how thay havent hermid yet tje light cylce has been interupted ipa few times i rekon it just needs some time 2 bounce back but fuck it ill srill have some bud 2 smoke rather that then the mouldy shit i can only eem 2 get a hold off lot of improvments need 2 be made b4 i start the next round but all in all im glad i have a plant all this shit this plant has dealt with tho im starting 2 think these things really are resilient  think its like maybe week 2 or 3 of it being don throwing hairs and actueply growing bud its not mutch biput shes mine


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2018)

Bag of shake, cultivars inside are.. 

Bubba meltdown OPG, and Pink Gravy..

Fuckin loaded right up eh!!!
Usually get almost 25% return off of the organic shake... Never mind the bud!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> cool cheers soon i wanna repalace the spectra i have readdy to pull this grow down atm bout week 5 or so need 2 raise my lights higer but have no money atm so i just have 2 do what i can but ye buds are esther way outta the light or 2 close alot ov leaves are getting burned i dont no how thay havent hermid yet tje light cylce has been interupted ipa few times i rekon it just needs some time 2 bounce back but fuck it ill srill have some bud 2 smoke rather that then the mouldy shit i can only eem 2 get a hold off lot of improvments need 2 be made b4 i start the next round but all in all im glad i have a plant all this shit this plant has dealt with tho im starting 2 think these things really are resilient View attachment 4104702 think its like maybe week 2 or 3 of it being don throwing hairs and actueply growing bud its not mutch biput shes mine


She's mine!! Ahaha .. Nice bro. Just keep trying to improve your game .. Keep noticing things.. Soon you gonna have an amazing round.. 

That looks like its not in your van, so you're moving along quite a lot.. Once you get you're outdoor materials collected and charged its gonna be a whole new round !!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> cool cheers soon i wanna repalace the spectra i have readdy to pull this grow down atm bout week 5 or so need 2 raise my lights higer but have no money atm so i just have 2 do what i can but ye buds are esther way outta the light or 2 close alot ov leaves are getting burned i dont no how thay havent hermid yet tje light cylce has been interupted ipa few times i rekon it just needs some time 2 bounce back but fuck it ill srill have some bud 2 smoke rather that then the mouldy shit i can only eem 2 get a hold off lot of improvments need 2 be made b4 i start the next round but all in all im glad i have a plant all this shit this plant has dealt with tho im starting 2 think these things really are resilient View attachment 4104702 think its like maybe week 2 or 3 of it being don throwing hairs and actueply growing bud its not mutch biput shes mine


She's mine!! Ahaha .. Nice bro. Just keep trying to improve your game .. Keep noticing things.. Soon you gonna have an amazing round.. 

That looks like its not in your van, so you're moving along quite a lot.. Once you get you're outdoor materials collected and charged its gonna be a whole new round !!


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 12, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> She's mine!! Ahaha .. Nice bro. Just keep trying to improve your game .. Keep noticing things.. Soon you gonna have an amazing round..
> 
> That looks like its not in your van, so you're moving along quite a lot.. Once you get you're outdoor materials collected and charged its gonna be a whole new round !!


ye been broke as fuck its still in tje van lol think summers just about done its all clay soil here i wanna look in to amending it getting it good alot of trees grow there so it cant be to bad


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 12, 2018)

next round im gunna get metel halid for veg and a hps now im not battling heat


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2018)

Dang ads..
Here's a repost!!! Haha


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 12, 2018)

fuck i wish i had that bag lol so temted 2 take some more testers but iv gotta be patient now lol not long max another month and a half if its a 12 weeker


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 12, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Bag of shake, cultivars inside are..
> 
> Bubba meltdown OPG, and Pink Gravy..
> 
> ...


you squishin this bruh?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> you squishin this bruh?


I was thinking bubble, couldnt tell if that was a working bag though.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 16, 2018)

@ShLUbY @SSGrower
Yeah that was just a bag of material (half o so far) that I collect as I go, since I prefer to not smoke much leaf at all.. more so calyx's lol.. so usually collect a couple zips from each pound or so I blaze, and then blast it, usually get a good and full spectrum14 grams off it..

But now that the rosin press is in action...you bet... got some solvent free options ...

@giglewigle haha I'd give that shake to you for sure, if you were here.. no delay.. its awesome stuff to vape.. even good enuf to roll.. frostier than most ppl's flower!

but yeah it will be worth the wait..Hang in there, flowers are developing as we speak


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 16, 2018)

Some of the last of the F1 pre 98 Bubba Meltdown posing for an incredibly resinous macro shot.. 
check out that coat!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 16, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4106405
> Some of the last of the F1 pre 98 Bubba Meltdown posing for an incredibly resinous macro shot..
> check out that coat!





DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4106414





DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4106407


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 17, 2018)

holly thors ponytail thats easily the frostiest weed iv ever seen


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 17, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> holly thors ponytail thats easily the frostiest weed iv ever seen


ahahahahahaha, oh man, that cracked us up... one love, bruv. Appreciate it! Can't wait for your flowers to wow you as well!!!


----------



## MrKnotty (Mar 18, 2018)

Damn Don those pics are making me wanna lick my damn screen. That is some of the prettiest flower I've seen for sure. Respect my brother!


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 18, 2018)

ye kind of fuked ip this round overfeed next round os gunna be awsome tho learned heaps cant wait for next round those deep dreams gunna be upgrading from led since it will be cooler hope I do a good job so I can share pics


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2018)

MrKnotty said:


> Damn Don those pics are making me wanna lick my damn screen. That is some of the prettiest flower I've seen for sure. Respect my brother!


Hahahaha, oh man, you guys are too awesome ..

But yeah bro, much respect your way as well! I'm glad the pics are doing justice, and showing up well, its my favourite part, to photograph them before smoking them and smelling them... Gotta loveit when ppl appreciate ..

Plus yes, these strains deserve some good shots, they're solid for sure!! I look forward to working with them even more


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> ye kind of fuked ip this round overfeed next round os gunna be awsome tho learned heaps cant wait for next round those deep dreams gunna be upgrading from led since it will be cooler hope I do a good job so I can share pics


Nothing wrong a quick failure to set up a steady future of success.. It's a natural part of the process!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2018)

Alright, organic COB LED update

Pink Jewel (see Avatar) has been cloned and is growing about 1.5-2" per day

Now sipping litres per day .. Woohoo

Was afraid she would be heavy.. Since I'm not ordering pumice til late spring (by the semi load, at last, lol ) and as you know, I kinda dislike perlite especially indoors .. So I tried rotting wood rice hulls and leaf mould .. Some crawling fresh castings..couple spikes with my food mix, bam, did an up-pot with a short cook.

Top dressed with the new 'CBD Sand' which is kicking ass! and shes now really starting to find her stride. Inoculated once and mow its just sip sip sip to the finish line. New growth is nice lighter green with that nice rich green and sheeny for the lower.. 

Rotting wood lines the bottom of the pot..seems thats working. I sprinkled some alfafa meal on the wood and laid a thin layer of de rocks on top of that, after I noticed the roots were getting really white and fuzzy in the DE, both in the bottoms and tops (as top dresses). Guessing they got just enough space and time to charge a bit before roots started peeping in, and that this pot will just get better and better for the next 2-3 rounds.. Which will be dedicated to clones of this strain.. She is super tasty and lingers on the pal, plus is our photography star to be, definitely needs to stick around!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2018)

The Gpa'co 5 way soil blend..m

..which is our glacial rich peat bog soil, with coco, plus the usual castings, and 2 aerations, all equal parts,

is lush and dark green almost, very lush, no shortage of nitrogen, and sipping super fast.. even with some meals cut back....


 

Putting put Lots of 11 bladed leaves like this beauty here ..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 19, 2018)

Had to ditch the table .. these 3 inch tall OGs (flipped as lil babies) are now 2 and 3 feet tall (which only took a few wks!!!) .. Dang light was blinding me it was so high! 

But they stiiiiiiink good and can take heat.. And are gonna taste so damn good, so whatever it takes to have some water only cob 4/20 smoke in the new place right.. Cannot wait... Fack, the terps!! Hoping for that pungent ass Grapey orange super tasty super pungent (again) pheno.. Smells stupid even at the semi organic spot, organic would just be over the fricken top gooey and sticky loudness ..


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 19, 2018)

daam dude hella noce plants bout 2 be poping soon im probly gunna get most things for my soil mix from the locel harwhare store way I see it thay have enough 2 grow every other plant but I goal is to to get a good 300 liter container pluss tje 180 liter tumbler im gunna use the tumbler for bukashi a mate is hooking me ip with some xrosses he did I cant wait man this next 2 rounds aeegunna be awsome


----------



## southernguy99 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey Don do you re-use your soil, when the plant is done flowering do you just take out as much of the root ball as you can and re-use that pot and soil.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> daam dude hella noce plants bout 2 be poping soon im probly gunna get most things for my soil mix from the locel harwhare store way I see it thay have enough 2 grow every other plant but I goal is to to get a good 300 liter container pluss tje 180 liter tumbler im gunna use the tumbler for bukashi a mate is hooking me ip with some xrosses he did I cant wait man this next 2 rounds aeegunna be awsome


Damn, im liking the sounds of that!! Youre gonna be soooo happy when you achieve that.. keep up the good goal setting man, right on.



southernguy99 said:


> Hey Don do you re-use your soil, when the plant is done flowering do you just take out as much of the root ball as you can and re-use that pot and soil.


For the no til beds, like the 45 gallon 2 x 3 ft bed on wheels, and the 25 gallons strong totes, I would leave all root balls.. even leave the stem for a couple weeks.. and just plant in different spots each time, shifting to the left or right 6 to 8 inches whenever I needed to avoid a stump.

1-2 weeks later, the stem would be loose as a goose, and pop right out with total ease, leaving the old root ball in tact as a part of the soil food web!

At the new spot, I started some 1 and 2 gallon pots, and flipped them, those will get recycled .. root balls to worm farms.. but anything over 15 gals gets used several times with no playing, and anything over 20 gal is basically set for a good 1 to 2 years or more.. and root balls stay in!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Damn, im liking the sounds of that!! Youre gonna be soooo happy when you achieve that.. keep up the good goal setting man, right on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am starting to think that my 20 gals just are not big enough for no-till... considering switching to something bigger. problem is... they need to be able to fit through a 30-some inch door lol.

my dream indoor garden... individual rooms with 200-300 gallon beds that just sit there, and you veg and flower in the same room, but have like 6 rooms so you can still run perpetual crops... now that is the dream!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> i am starting to think that my 20 gals just are not big enough for no-till... considering switching to something bigger. problem is... they need to be able to fit through a 30-some inch door lol.
> 
> my dream indoor garden... individual rooms with 200-300 gallon beds that just sit there, and you veg and flower in the same room, but have like 6 rooms so you can still run perpetual crops... now that is the dream!


Yeah we were just saying that too bro, shit
.. a couple runs and good veg's in a 20 gal, and I'm tempted to re vamp too.. unless you got super wicked aeration and drainage, and not too deep. Sipping helps too, but Even the 25 gal takes some discipline to run more than 3x.. seems too small to me, just looking at them, now. We had a bunch of them hooked up to floats and it was still a maze..I took a pic for you actually cause we were shooting the shit about em.. was thinking 6 giant pots in each room would be soooo much better.. 150 gal each, instead of say 18 x 10-25 gals

The door then becomes the main issue.. although we are liking fabric pots.. problem is, once set up, the right size isn't gonna wanna move!!! But what a great asset to get established.. we would love an attached green house with recessed no tills embedded into the floor, so the topsoil and mulch levels are right flush with the pathways, with a tall crawl space under neath, so all drainage and water tanks could be below..along with storage. Love the vegging and flowering all in the same room.. it doesn't work best with a ten light flip or anything, but thats how you take advantage of massively great veg speeds!!

Oh the dream.. motivating shit!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)

Some terpy ass CTF chunks on display.. this girl was hungry and greasy as shit!!!! 7 gal pot in the corner yielded 5 gallons in fresh buds, dried to well over a pound !!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Some terpy ass CTF chunks on display.. this girl was hungry and greasy as shit!!!! 7 gal pot in the corner yielded 5 gallons in fresh buds, dried to well over a pound !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109197


just saw that on your insta


----------



## CaptainSnap (Mar 20, 2018)

You all just got me nervous as I just started 6 25 gallon DIY no till sips.....I hope I don't experience the same issues but Im doubting the inevitable at this point. I don't want to keep mixing soil


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> You all just got me nervous as I just started 6 25 gallon DIY no till sips.....I hope I don't experience the same issues but Im doubting the inevitable at this point. I don't want to keep mixing soil


you'll get a few good runs out of it. just be prepared to dr. it up a bit for anything after that  . i'm sure you've been following my thread.... so i may find some solutions for you lol


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> You all just got me nervous as I just started 6 25 gallon DIY no till sips.....I hope I don't experience the same issues but Im doubting the inevitable at this point. I don't want to keep mixing soil


Very nice! How did you do the DIY part...

If you want to extend the life of these puppies.. could just let them breathe a bit more if you can.. I dont use perlite, but if you do, just don't top water..(set to sip already, but just confirming that) and if you can add biochar, and up the aeration to 45% or so, you should be good for a good long time.. many many rounds if you want to push it. 

If you compost some, that can help a lot too. Living castings, and fluffy amended compost thats aerated, is all one would need to keep it rocking for as long as possible, just try to not compact it, is the main thing, and keep it fed, so lots of worms would be good too, maybe even a living mulch if you like!

25 gal is still 5x better than 5 gals but we are just stating how going 5x bigger than that yet can make for even LESS work, less water, less units to manage, with MORE benefits, more speed, more options, and a really nice long permanency, but you've already made a great leap and should enjoy it!


----------



## CaptainSnap (Mar 20, 2018)

I basically converted a 25 gallon plastic planter with a large saucer into the sips. Put lava rock on bottom to cover holes. Experimenting with cotton rope and poly rope for wicks. Each one has 4 wicks that run from bottom holes to center of pot and then up the center towards the top. I cut and use a circular piece of geotextile fabric (fabric pot material) on top of the lava rocks. Theres an x cut in the center of this fabric to allow the wicks to run up through it. Basically the fabric keeps soil out of the water reservoir. 

I used perlite and hydroton (because I had it already) at about 40% of the mix. However I'd say the majority is perlite.

And I totally get what you both are getting at with larger no tills! It sounds like heaven....and I wish I had the room as well. I have 24" wide doors and only 6 ft of height. Which is why I choose the 25 gallon plastic pots as I can still move them in and out.

I know your busy but I did a write up on my thread which can be found in my sig

Keep Up the excellent work Don. You certainly have top notch skills


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> I basically converted a 25 gallon plastic planter with a large saucer into the sips. Put lava rock on bottom to cover holes. Experimenting with cotton rope and poly rope for wicks. Each one has 4 wicks that run from bottom holes to center of pot and then up the center towards the top. I cut and use a circular piece of geotextile fabric (fabric pot material) on top of the lava rocks. Theres an x cut in the center of this fabric to allow the wicks to run up through it. Basically the fabric keeps soil out of the water reservoir.
> 
> I used perlite and hydroton (because I had it already) at about 40% of the mix. However I'd say the majority is perlite.
> 
> ...


Yeah height becomes the other major limiting factor, with a giant bed, you still have to do somewhat smaller or wider plants especially when in 6 and 7 ft situations, 10 foot ceilings being the ultimate dream!

The couple extra miles you went should prove to assist longevity... if you get a load of worms in there, that thing is going to stay breathing! You could also drill 1/8th inch holes in your plastic, and since you got saucers to sip out of, that should help you avoid over compacting or leaching..

way to use what space and materials you have on hand, the quality of smoke that you can generate now will surely amaze those you know, as long as you play with good genes, and can control your enviro, if you need any more help, we are here for ya!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 20, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> just saw that on your insta


You're everywhere, eh, man! NICE!


----------



## CaptainSnap (Mar 20, 2018)

I appreciate the advice! You are an invaluable member to a great community! I hope by this time next year I can get my hands on those Jah Earth Genetics! Debating to pop either Dr.Who, OG Grape Krypt, or some Ocean Grown Malibu Pie. Thats all I have left for fire genetics!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> I appreciate the advice! You are an invaluable member to a great community! I hope by this time next year I can get my hands on those Jah Earth Genetics! Debating to pop either Dr.Who, OG Grape Krypt, or some Ocean Grown Malibu Pie. Thats all I have left for fire genetics!!


omg you have dr. who??!?!?!! pop that shit... man i wish i had my two phenos of that again. I lost them both one summer to heat and powder mildew issues. shit is remarkably frosty, awesome terps, and there were two phenos I had, one that finished purple and one that finished green. the green had larger buds than the purple, but the purple had better terp profile. the malibu pie is def fire too and worth popping... but damn that dr. who....


----------



## CaptainSnap (Mar 20, 2018)

Well I only have 3 seeds of the dr. as I traded some dr. who for some Malibu pie....I have the plant count to pop them both
With your descriptions its almost a must!! Thanks for deciding for me Shluby!! Another invaluable member providing trusty information to this awesome community!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> Well I only have 3 seeds of the dr. as I traded some dr. who for some Malibu pie....I have the plant count to pop them both
> With your descriptions its almost a must!! Thanks for deciding for me Shluby!! Another invaluable member providing trusty information to this awesome community!


solid trade really  I would have done it too lol. Diversity is key! I'm stocked up on beans after Greenpoint's St. Patty's Day sale... they really know how to get people to spend money on their product lol. Picked up Jelly Pie, Cookies and Chem, Bodega Bubblegum, and Pioneer Kush. I got the pioneer to compare with the cross I'm gonna do, male from something of greenpoint and the P98 Bubba I currently have. Just to see if there are any similarities/replications  I got an itch to do some breeding....

Speaking of breeding, @DonTesla you make any CBD strains yet, or know anything about the traits of THC over CBD in the progeny? I assume this would be a polygenic trait, and that there will be some parental phenotypes of just THC or just CBD, and then a broad range of recombinant phenotypes expressed THC:CBD ratios of varying degree???


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 22, 2018)

hallo everyone iv got 2 pgs germing right now


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> solid trade really  I would have done it too lol. Diversity is key! I'm stocked up on beans after Greenpoint's St. Patty's Day sale... they really know how to get people to spend money on their product lol. Picked up Jelly Pie, Cookies and Chem, Bodega Bubblegum, and Pioneer Kush. I got the pioneer to compare with the cross I'm gonna do, male from something of greenpoint and the P98 Bubba I currently have. Just to see if there are any similarities/replications  I got an itch to do some breeding....
> 
> Speaking of breeding, @DonTesla you make any CBD strains yet, or know anything about the traits of THC over CBD in the progeny? I assume this would be a polygenic trait, and that there will be some parental phenotypes of just THC or just CBD, and then a broad range of recombinant phenotypes expressed THC:CBD ratios of varying degree???


Precisely. 

TBH though.. been specializing in high THC more so bro, although yeah for sure, we still try save all of our CBD cuts one way or another.

-just isolated what we call thee pre 98 BK, it seems to be a higher CBD pheno .. we are keeping it around until its tested. It's an absolute beast, insanely relaxing, just puts out the monster chunks.

-we got the DJS BB x NYCD Hi Terp High CBD S1's which are real treats and a staple in our personal garden. Bit small and sweet to release to the gen. public but its like a lazy lavender bath every time

-we got Charlotte's Web (clone) coming very soon, as soon as its steady spring, thats going to be HUGE! Thanks to our homie on the Sunshine Coast, looking forward to that at last, so glad its everywhere over here now!

-we are working on re-acquiring the champ Pink Kush as well.. not just for its THC/CBD ratio but its incredible terps and flavour too.. I know of some balm and cream companies, thats all they like to mess with, and I know several movers/smokers, who would snatch those flowers first over any others, so it seems like a smart go, good for the full spectrum rosin and edibles, too plus I like it myself as a flower, its foockin soo delicious 

-working on AC/DC too, only found Spanish and possible knock offs so far tho (still want that Cannatonic 20:1, god I love the clean burn on that one..)

-Franks Gift never made it across border from Doc, we still would love that too, just gotta find it in Canada haha
if anyone has a lead on that, consider yourself in serious bonus land!

Once we have all those, could really start some CBD breeding. Gonna love to have a CBD pot, like a 300 gal no till.. don't need a giant hemp farm, but one big pot of CBD cuts, that would be niiiiiiice..

But yeah, Right now, 
just working a couple lines looking for straight flav and terps, to mix that in with the super crazy high THC and great vigor / resilience we got going on.. the flavours are good, especially when organic, but I want to make them POP!! like POP!! no matter the style.. linger no matter the style.. thats my goal.. and infusing a little bit more of a mean metabolism would be good too, I think that will allow for more feeding and more pulling in of flav, development of flavonoids, etc.

So rn.. top organic candidates..
1. Looking for that super Pungent Grape Orange OG Dom
2. Grape Lime Ricky infused Shotta Berry Kush, and 
3. the SBK x TPR (both of which are some of the stinkiest clones I've ever ever taken, they almost made me gag they smelled like straight Skunk so bad)
4. Pink Jewel (Deep flavor + pink thc cut)
5. Legit Rockstar (Need Remo's Mapleridge cut, OSBA let me down)
6. few Gogi OG F2's on Stand by in case 1-4 fail to wow
7. SBK x Gogi OG (couple lone seeds, also on standby)


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2018)

Also Got a really really nice Heidi's Unicorn going which I'm really curious if she's female..

And one pack of Major Tom left, I am not sure whether to keep em all and pop em all, or let em go, maybe one should pop em soon!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Also Got a really really nice Heidi's Unicorn going which I'm really curious if she's female..
> 
> And one pack of Major Tom left, I am not sure whether to keep em all and pop em all, or let em go, maybe one should pop em soon!!


*2 RM3 strains I have yet to try.*


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *2 RM3 strains I have yet to try.*


Me too actually! Shouldn't be too much longer for the HU here, though, couple months or so!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2018)

Roots also loving this new iron rich glacial Sand blend.. This pot got a one inch topdress a week ago if that. And they're there!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 23, 2018)

Baby Shotty berry Kush y


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 23, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Roots also loving this new iron rich glacial Sand blend.. This pot got a one inch topdress a week ago if that. And they're there! View attachment 4110725


very interesting! I have access to plenty of glacial sand  Maybe i'll keep my eye out for some nice looking stuff like that. what kinda area did you pull that out of?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> very interesting! I have access to plenty of glacial sand  Maybe i'll keep my eye out for some nice looking stuff like that. what kinda area did you pull that out of?


Out of a semi steaming, mildly volcanic and a highly tectonic region rolling with long hills of glacial moraine 100s of feet tall, dozens of miles long, mineral outcrops protruding every where that are multiple stories tall, with linx and bears all around, right in the middle of the Rockies!! One day we will have to take you there, with our good geologist friend, you will go bananas there.. The spongy hikes in there are likeyou're moon walking..

I will show some pics of the deposits we have just acquired rights to, praise Jah for real! A staggering estimated 200 000 tonnes between the 3 types.. Totally different colours, blue, chestnut and tan grey colours! Can't wait for spring..itchy feet!

.. The elemental lab tests were even a tad better than Gaia 

and the follow up garden tests are frickin rocking so its looking up big time. I will have to hook you up with some! Enough here for several lifetimes and a giant company


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Pink Jewel, first week of flower


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Did a weak and gentle aloe and mg sulphur foliar today .. Pink jewel was praying hard at bedtime.. Amen!

Also noticed some little friends popping up.. Haha purple heirloom peas


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Speaking of glacial moraine.. Here is the GpaCo soil blend featuring a OG PG triggered at 3 - 4 inches tall


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Opg sipping from seed, showing shes female..getting shinier since the glacial sand topdress and usual foliar


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Pink Jewel beside a little 2 gallon OPG that's almost 4 feet tall.. She's gonna be the size of a fridge, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Pink gravy meets the OG


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Pink Jewel a month ago..




The Opg bout a month ago..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Throwback time, to that time of year we all love!


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 24, 2018)

Wont be long now and autum will be here going 2 get as many leaves as I can I cant wait to go soil


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> hallo everyone iv got 2 pgs germing right now


How went your germinating of the gravy, by the way.. and how did you do it, in soil, water, or what, bud?


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 24, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Out of a semi steaming, mildly volcanic and a highly tectonic region rolling with long hills of glacial moraine 100s of feet tall, dozens of miles long, mineral outcrops protruding every where that are multiple stories tall, with linx and bears all around, right in the middle of the Rockies!! One day we will have to take you there, with our good geologist friend, you will go bananas there.. The spongy hikes in there are likeyou're moon walking..
> 
> I will show some pics of the deposits we have just acquired rights to, praise Jah for real! A staggering estimated 200 000 tonnes between the 3 types.. Totally different colours, blue, chestnut and tan grey colours! Can't wait for spring..itchy feet!
> 
> ...


why you gotta live so far away? LOL  I'll gladly test some samples though for sure, it would be my pleasure! Just lemme know when they're ready! 

wonderful health on all those ladies! Looking greeeeeeeeen in here


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> why you gotta live so far away? LOL  I'll gladly test some samples though for sure, it would be my pleasure! Just lemme know when they're ready!
> 
> wonderful health on all those ladies! Looking greeeeeeeeen in here


At least our countries are connected by the same mountain range and are on the same piece of land.. lol.
its just really big!

But yeah we are moving way souther, if that helps, and once we can afford it, and things are really rolling, would be more than happy to float the bill for you and Roy to come out! Gnome too!

And yeah for sure, we will likely collect a few truck loads in the spring here and once its screened and we have a pallet of 2.25 litre pails, will holla at you quick for sure!

..was gonna blend all 3 of them, but I can even get you seperate versions of them, Mark too, just looked for the pics but theyre on a diff device, but ill find em, I know where they are I think..

And thanks, bud, yeah, green eh! Big relief with so many new recipes and so many outdoor inputs in play...

PS
I would like for you to check out my grandpas soil too, that stuff would go really well with rotting wood and leaf mould I think, you should see whats all for sale up there!!! millions of cubic yards of glacial rich peat soil on 20 plus acres of pristine land that was once all lush bush.. with a bunch of equip.. I'm kind of looking for the right partner, I already have a lot of support (thank Jah!) and some ppl looking to invest (already!), but I dont want to have to teach anyone a tonne per se, and help them un learn a tonne of bad habits, na mean!

SO yeah, Im really gonna try get you up here this summer! I want a second opinion from an organic brother, bad! It would be worth it I think.. Me and my good boy run a few biz already but we have SO many resources piling up.. its kinda unreal.. they are spread apart yes, but this soil empire keeps dropping massive piles / opportunities in our lap... so seems one needs to piece together a bigger team and a solid biz plan! as well as mad savings..


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m in lol tell me where to sign up.


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 26, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> How went your germinating of the gravy, by the way.. and how did you do it, in soil, water, or what, bud?


Coco 1 1 4th nutes with roots exl one has popped so far with another about to im waiting for it to green up then I might foliyer iv got em in some coco in a seedling tray along with some blue razzberrys


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol im also in


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 28, 2018)

Early birds, damn, thats COOL RUNNIN

Feel free to let us know if you want to volunteer in person, just test products at home before they officially launch (free samps + S&H), or do a longer work experience vacation even.. 

If and when, or Once all goes well I mean, up for grabs (eventually) will likely be the following positions..

soil bagging machine operator, 
hammer mill/screener operator, 
dump truck driver, 
D6 cat / back hoe operator, 
not to mention chill warehouse positions, 
commissioned sales & 
marketing/social media!
If the bullets are looking best.. just send Jah your Resumé guys, I will happily bring it up to the board!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 28, 2018)

LOVING the smell on these OPG's .. this specific Original Pink Gangster in the pic's
smelling more like those rectangular layered strawberry wafer cookies, now..

straight from childhood times, I can't get enough of it!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 29, 2018)

Shit id kill 4 a job working with u guys nothing but love for the jah earth collective both pink gravies have sprouted btw interesring 2 see how well thay so in coco vs when frown in a jah earth soil mix


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 29, 2018)

Smaller pots like around 2 gal is what we like for George if not organic.. Low NPK and high cal mag, for those beauties.. I find the George pheno is most prominent in non organics too.. vs the pungent lemon and super rare gravy pheno...

should be an awesome experience either way!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## fumble (Mar 29, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> LOVING the smell on these OPG's .. this specific Original Pink Gangster in the pic's
> smelling more like those rectangular layered strawberry wafer cookies, now..
> 
> straight from childhood times, I can't get enough of it!!
> ...


I am really looking forward to growing the OPG!


----------



## fumble (Mar 29, 2018)

DonTesla said:


>


Great video ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 29, 2018)

the 2 pgs have sprouted I think I may have a George pheno bout 3 days above I think 
One of them is a skywalker og x nl x skywalker og x northern lights


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 29, 2018)

fumble said:


> I am really looking forward to growing the OPG!


Really hope you get that Strawberry Wafer Pheno, or the 4 to 1 calyx one! 

But the pure grape orange is succulent fire too, and you should see the size of the Gravy OG oh faaaack! MONSTER inside, nevermind out, that would be just a show and a half, spear city.

So yeah, really looking forward too!!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 29, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> the 2 pgs have sprouted I think I may have a George pheno bout 3 days above I think
> One of them is a skywalker og x nl x skywalker og x northern lightsView attachment 4113996


For sure looking Georgish in the early going here.. I like when they smile like the one on the right


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 30, 2018)

The smaller OPG is the 4 to 1 calyx to leaf ratio one, developing here as we speak it looks like..
taking a little longer to get _really_ terpy but last time she went really grapey with that lingering OG Kush after taste.. and what a treat to trim.. I think it improved her flavour too, as leaves taste less tasty then calyx's imo..
I had a buddy bug me for it constantly when he came to visit and blaze up.. it didn't stick around long, he would even ask for it over the Bubba, which was his other fav, haha .. gonna be good to reunite, been a minute!


 
Note the cluster of calyx's right where that sugar leaf converges...

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Vs the next OPG up, our Strawberry Wafer (Pics coming), my fav for smell for sure, is the tallest little one in organics, flipped quick, starting putting out an instant spear of wild nuggets.. 8 nodes packed on top of each other, no gaps, smelling *very* good, with that perfect blend of sticky and greasy, and these thinner wilier pistils.. for thinner blades, wow does she surprise you with her smell..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 30, 2018)

Checked out the new state of the art plant feeding water to the million peeps in my home region
btw, not sure if I shared this

Here's what the average treatment process looks like out of cities with brand new plants, I imagine its even worse for older / less "state of the art" plants..I found it interesting they state say the "Water Treatment _Program" _is the city's Crown Jewel "_facility_" designed for high (read: low?) "_performance_"

So what do 40 processors, 2300 valves, and 1400 instruments get you for an end product.. surely it must be the utmost quality water ? Lets break the process down..

First..

They add sulphuric Acid to raw water
Then add Ferric Chloride Coagulant
Then it enters flocuation basins & sits in dissolved air flotation tanks
Then they add ozone, & move the water to ozone chambers
Then they add Sodium Bisulphate also in ozone chambers, mix
Then add Chlorine / chloramine / sodium hydroxide
Blast of UV
Then they add fluoride, which attracts heavy metals
Along with orthophosphate
Then they add chlorine (again)
Then into the rusty distribution system, it goes 
Feel free to drop your thoughts or the process for _your_ local water plant!


----------



## CaptainSnap (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Don...but that is nasty as fuck! We are not very smart or wise to allow water treatment to continue with that process


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> Thanks for sharing Don...but that is nasty as fuck! We are not very smart or wise to allow water treatment to continue with that process


Pleasure, Snap,

What could we do to rebel, tho friend... other than.. educate each other, 
Collect Rain, snow, use RO, find aquifers, unadulterated wells..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)

Pink Jewel at night, lol

Do you guys still think i needs SST's for enzymes..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)

91 Chem Dog, parent of the mighty sour diesel, show here


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)

TPR being 100% bottom fed in the last semi organic round

(organic all the way baby)

This is the stronger, cleaner, meaner, cut

Getting a bit hungry now..

..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## CaptainSnap (Apr 2, 2018)

Its a good point Don that there isn't much we can do other than to educate ourselves! Which is something I hope never ends for me. As I'm sure it will never end with most people in these forums!! Garden is looking good as usual Don! Happy Spring


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 2, 2018)

I go to school 200 miles away from my home, and bring RO water with me every week lol. the city i go to school in has no doubt the worst tasting city water i've ever had... sad. The greenhouse on campus has horrible pH issues with their soiless mediums... derp! They're letting me run a couple no-till beds in the greenhouse so i can show them how its done  . we have RO water on site. Here are my two beds... I have stuff to mix up another one as soon as they let me lol. Gonna start some lettuce seeds for them this week in starter size plugs of my soil!


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey there, @DonTesla! I'll fire up an OPG grow journal because those kids are just filling out daily, but in the mean time I need to go back a couple hundred pages and start from the beginning. I had no idea all the JEC chat was over here.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Pleasure, Snap,
> 
> What could we do to rebel, tho friend... other than.. educate each other,
> Collect Rain, snow, use RO, find aquifers, unadulterated wells..


I don't agree with ro, I think the carbon footprint is huge, specially if you are running treated tap water through it. RO membrane filters need manufacturing, perhaps we should strive to keep our waters free from pollution in the first place?


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I don't agree with ro, I think the carbon footprint is huge, specially if you are running treated tap water through it. RO membrane filters need manufacturing, perhaps we should strive to keep our waters free from pollution in the first place?


easier said than done. as Don pointed out, the water is not the issue, it's the distribution process and infrastructure... not to mention they're recycling water that goes back to the filtration plants... so the waste water from RO does get reused if you're in a city setting... the carbon footprint you create from RO is so little compared to the magnitude of shit that needs processed from waste waters from industry. Also, sometimes the mineral of water from wells and other ground sources is just too high of TDS and creates variables in your grow that can be easily avoided by filtration. keeping water free from pollution in the current climate of industrialization and urbanization is utterly impossible...

one thing i think is funny is that we are concerned about keeping our carbon footprint as low as possible, as individuals of society, which is a good thing... but the footprint of industry is orders of magnitude greater than all of us combined, and they're the ones that we should be targeting to a greater extent to reduce carbon footprints. But in order to get that change to happen... we can only affect change through the market. By choosing to spend our dollars to a particular cause/product, that is the way we can induce change at a faster pace. your dollars are like a vote you cast every time you buy something.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> easier said than done. as Don pointed out, the water is not the issue, it's the distribution process and infrastructure... not to mention they're recycling water that goes back to the filtration plants... so the waste water from RO does get reused if you're in a city setting... the carbon footprint you create from RO is so little compared to the magnitude of shit that needs processed from waste waters from industry. Also, sometimes the mineral of water from wells and other ground sources is just too high of TDS and creates variables in your grow that can be easily avoided by filtration. keeping water free from pollution in the current climate of industrialization and urbanization is utterly impossible...
> 
> one thing i think is funny is that we are concerned about keeping our carbon footprint as low as possible, as individuals of society, which is a good thing... but the footprint of industry is orders of magnitude greater than all of us combined, and they're the ones that we should be targeting to a greater extent to reduce carbon footprints. But in order to get that change to happen... we can only affect change through the market. By choosing to spend our dollars to a particular cause/product, that is the way we can induce change at a faster pace. your dollars are like a vote you cast every time you buy something.


Absolutely agree 100pct. Of course the problems are more complicated than I make them out to be I hope that is why you choose to go to school and study what you do. I have a particulate filter on my house for the reasons you state and no I don't fell hypocritcal with my statement about ro. Though the filter prevents my toilet from being orange, I actually belive my garden handeled it just fine. Water quality certainly is an issue for agriculture as you say needs to be addressed at the source. Even if there is a viable ro solution for agricultre, we need to be addressing the problem differently is what I am saying. We are not going to get any new water and are misusing the resource.

Max respect to you shlub, complicated problems need brilliant minds.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Absolutely agree 100pct. Of course the problems are more complicated than I make them out to be I hope that is why you choose to go to school and study what you do. I have a particulate filter on my house for the reasons you state and no I don't fell hypocritcal with my statement about ro. Though the filter prevents my toilet from being orange, I actually belive my garden handeled it just fine. Water quality certainly is an issue for agriculture as you say needs to be addressed at the source. Even if there is a viable ro solution for agricultre, we need to be addressing the problem differently is what I am saying. We are not going to get any new water and are misusing the resource.
> 
> Max respect to you shlub, complicated problems need brilliant minds.


exactly why i'm going to school, but honestly... school has been rather disappointing and monotonous. there is such a disconnect between the classroom and the real world at this university... i know it's not like that at every university, but this one i have concluded that is the case (and a few of my professors agree 100%). but yeah definitely agree with you, the problems are not being addressed properly because they are "too costly" to change... but the higher cost is paid when we start losing diversity on the planet like we are experiencing... and unfortunately we as a species tend to wait until shit HAS to be changed before we change it lol. so the damage is done and it takes decades or centuries to undo. in a few hundred years the future generations will look back and say "how did they live like this??" lol. hopefully shit will get sorted out by then haha.

and thanks for the respect but honestly none is needed... i am by no means a brilliant mind! i will work for the people with brilliant minds hahahaha. i'm fine with that


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> ... i am by no means a brilliant mind! i will work for the people with brilliant minds hahahaha. i'm fine with that


Modesty is agood trait to have.


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 5, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Hey there, @DonTesla! I'll fire up an OPG grow journal because those kids are just filling out daily, but in the mean time I need to go back a couple hundred pages and start from the beginning. I had no idea all the JEC chat was over here.


Super happy to have you around here, brother..

and man.. cannot wait for that journal!!

make yourself at home here eh!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 5, 2018)

CaptainSnap said:


> Its a good point Don that there isn't much we can do other than to educate ourselves! Which is something I hope never ends for me. As I'm sure it will never end with most people in these forums!! Garden is looking good as usual Don! Happy Spring


Much love, Cap'n.. happy spring to you too, fack I love spring! 

appreciate your presence and comments here... you're 100% on point, its up to us to communicate with and educate each other (and ourselves) for not much else can help an awareness issue, or lack thereof...

Growing heirlooms in living soil, should be in the curriculum
Same with soil building and water testing..and testing for nutrient density..

I felt robbed that I was in my 30's and was just learning about white watermelons and black / purple bell peppers... we should be 8 years old when we are intro'd to these things!!

But all it takes in one person in each family, or each crew, for good knowledge, good culture, good vibes to spread like cancer, but in a 100% positive way.. 

so its up to us.. its an organic and beautiful process ..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I don't agree with ro, I think the carbon footprint is huge, specially if you are running treated tap water through it. RO membrane filters need manufacturing, perhaps we should strive to keep our waters free from pollution in the first place?


proactive solutions are always the best, you're right..

but..



ShLUbY said:


> easier said than done. as Don pointed out, the water is not the issue, it's the distribution process and infrastructure... not to mention they're recycling water that goes back to the filtration plants... so the waste water from RO does get reused if you're in a city setting... the carbon footprint you create from RO is so little compared to the magnitude of shit that needs processed from waste waters from industry. Also, sometimes the mineral of water from wells and other ground sources is just too high of TDS and creates variables in your grow that can be easily avoided by filtration. keeping water free from pollution in the current climate of industrialization and urbanization is utterly impossible...
> 
> one thing i think is funny is that we are concerned about keeping our carbon footprint as low as possible, as individuals of society, which is a good thing... but the footprint of industry is orders of magnitude greater than all of us combined, and they're the ones that we should be targeting to a greater extent to reduce carbon footprints. But in order to get that change to happen... we can only affect change through the market. By choosing to spend our dollars to a particular cause/product, that is the way we can induce change at a faster pace. your dollars are like a vote you cast every time you buy something.


but yea.. 
this is truth right here, we gotta vote with our dollars.. day in day out, week in week out.

buy less beef, drive electric, recycle, reuse, buy organic produce /heirlooms seeds / organic soil, etc.

The more we do this the more we announce our priorities and position as a society.. trends follow us, they watch the habits of people..


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 5, 2018)

Both of the pgs have been above ground a few days now second set of teue leaves that look nice and green abit stretched gunna transplant into something a bit deeper tomorro I also germed 3 deep dreams like 2 days ago paper rowl method tjay germed really quick thay where left a bit 2 long some the tapmroot was stuk 2 the paper ans tjay where at the point of starting 2 shed the seed husk I did my best withnthem and have planted em im doing the deep dreams in a 500 ml container dorma challenge in tje aussie thread im funna take pics 2 morro I also have 2 sky walker og x nl x sky walker og x nl I dont jo witxh is pg and with is the sw og x nl lol there was one that looked like it had a bit of frost I thing thats the pg so dar im feeding them at 0.06 ex tjere in coco but it will be interesting 2 see how thay compare 2 the orfanic frown im sure orfanic frown all the way but I think it will still b good


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 5, 2018)

one deep dream above ground now I think I can actually win with these thay germed 2 quick I tjink iv also figered out whats what between the sw og x nl and pgs 2 are lookingsativa and 2 look Iindica im anout 2 trans plant them a bit stretched id like 2 plant them into something deeper so im looking around might have 2 make some thing lol heres some pics pgs about a week in I think thay will take off once I transplant them into something better im not used 2 things going this gould so kinda left em a bit thay will ne fine ine transplanted but lol there's  some stretch


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

@giglewigle get that light closer if you can!


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 5, 2018)

Ye nout 2 transplant 2 something deeper and move them closer just dont wanna jump the gun and im looking 4 the right size container cheers 4 the tip


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Ye nout 2 transplant 2 something deeper and move them closer just dont wanna jump the gun and im looking 4 the right size container cheers 4 the tip


just leave them be. they'll stand back up, i've seen it happen before. give them a few days


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 5, 2018)

Im more woried about it being to shallow tbh I dident think nelow the leaves thayed thiken up but my widow did id feel abit more at ease if I plantedmem a bit deeper side note one more deep dream has risen above ground


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 6, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Ye nout 2 transplant 2 something deeper and move them closer just dont wanna jump the gun and im looking 4 the right size container cheers 4 the tip


Those little squares are pretty unforgiving is all.. and don't leave you with much safe reaction time when its warm and windy or hot.. one easy way to start babies is to recycle a 1L or 2L carton of juice or milk.. 

You can cut the bottom corners of it off, and chuck a little wick in there.. and then you can bottom feed it by propping it up and sitting it on a block or lid, in a pool of water.. that will also help keeping the top of the stem a tad drier ..

and if you ever have wilt, apparently cinnamon is supposed to help defend botrytis.. although I think I prefer BSF frass and natural Si for instilling auto immune responses and vigor


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 6, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Im more woried about it being to shallow tbh I dident think nelow the leaves thayed thiken up but my widow did id feel abit more at ease if I plantedmem a bit deeper side note one more deep dream has risen above ground


If you go deeper pots you will get more females from seed I think, bro

Last year.. Not sure if you recall but we used a shallow tray technique for fast upots into 2 inch pots and then up again, mostly for germ tests to note speeds and success rates.. we were very fortunate that a few breeders started donating their work to Jah, for freebies, flavor infusions, collabs, etc etc, and we got just 50% females.. a drop of 40% from 2014 and 2015.. once we went back to programming them as females (drawing females symbols, calling them girls, putting a bit of intention into the water) and putting them in deeper pots, we are now averaging 85-95% females again from male/female seed stock..

It's actually to the point where we need to tone it back cause sometimes a pack turns to all females! so if you need a good and stinky well structured male, might want to cut back on the programming... and depth a bit.

congrats on the deep dreams poppin!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 6, 2018)

Exciting update!

Team Jah out of Spain is crossing these big & wild beasts with the coveted CTF..

could you imagine the potential size of these offspring!?!

I think over a pound of CTF came off a 7 gallon last time, and that was in a corner with 2 shaded sides..




(Robert Clarke's Old Mexican x Nacho's Special Indica, now an F3, shown here in early stages)

Stouter structure but with sativa effects and a high amount of limonene terpenes


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 6, 2018)

Team Jah - Spain also looking to do up some special CTF (male) x original Reina Madre (fem) sativa (shown here under the Spanish sun). . . tis going to be something..


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 6, 2018)

u u know 5 years iv neen trynna grow in that time iv only got one male when I get this job im gunna buy a another small tent for seedlings and clones n stuff working towords breeding ill tray that tho cheers formthe tips the deep dreams are for the cup challenge but I can only pickmone withc ill ne doing b4 flip im gunna veg the remaining 2 a bit longer next round im notmsjre what im gunna be growing but im def gunna self one if any thing catches my eye plus u never no when getting seeds will be hard so it would be good 2 have a few around lolnall togetjer I have 7 plants n im allready tempted 2 popmore Iim thinking of keeping them all in maybe 2 or 3 galls id rather hafe a few dif strains of smaller plants than one huge one defenetly gunma have 2 go back and re read this threadand the others exiting times for us all it seems woohoo


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 8, 2018)

thought id give a bit of an up date bout a week in all poped and are looking cery healthy pretty sure I have figured out atleast one of the 1st 4 I germed is a pg one has really fearhery leaves and really sativa like but the others look kinda the same and this pg hasfrost oonit allready im not sure if it will show in pic im in coco so it will be ineresting 2 see how mine look compered to 100 percent organics really exited to be growing thepg might wven get anotjer tent for drying think for cure im funna gomwith something tjats tried and true any feed baxknon the plants is welcome


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 11, 2018)

heres an up date on the deep dreams and the pg wouldent mind some feed back on the pgs it looks funny to me


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 12, 2018)

Might be having a bit of a hard time breathing.. did you fertilize already?

Looks like a couple burnt tips starting to form already.. top right, and middle right..


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 12, 2018)

ye I totally just remembered the pg was a light feeder totel iser error on this one last feed was 1.2 if im its jard 2 get the right ec I was aiming for .08 and rememnered seing between tjat and 1.2 for seedlings based on that I thini at the time imthought itd be fine im still working out how little 2 add I migjt skip tje seaweed sup and tje humic and fulvic sup n stick with the base will be simpler I think ill be okay tho it has been getting 2 38c in there I think ill be fine tho if I put it down 2 point 8


----------



## DWCgrow2017 (Apr 13, 2018)

DonPetro said:


> Thanks guys! Less than 24 hrs later and most have popped already so stay tuned. More pics coming soon...


may i know how can i find you follow pictures and how led you use?


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 13, 2018)

I havent noticed any worsaning of the nute burn watered at 0.5 rhe deep dreams are doing well nice hairy roots now im gunna be flipping 2 of em in a 3 gallon fab pots


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 15, 2018)

dont think tje ocer feeding has gotten worse I lowered 2 .05 id like 2 give anotjer updat on tje deep dreams im really impressed so far @DonTesla are there any indica leaninf phenos 2 the pgs and deep dreams things are looking a little on tje indica side from my noob eyes eather way loving this round so far. Ps dont mind the white widow lol shes an experimen of sorts


----------



## DWCgrow2017 (Apr 16, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> u u know 5 years iv neen trynna grow in that time iv only got one male when I get this job im gunna buy a another small tent for seedlings and clones n stuff working towords breeding ill tray that tho cheers formthe tips the deep dreams are for the cup challenge but I can only pickmone withc ill ne doing b4 flip im gunna veg the remaining 2 a bit longer next round im notmsjre what im gunna be growing but im def gunna self one if any thing catches my eye plus u never no when getting seeds will be hard so it would be good 2 have a few around lolnall togetjer I have 7 plants n im allready tempted 2 popmore Iim thinking of keeping them all in maybe 2 or 3 galls id rather hafe a few dif strains of smaller plants than one huge one defenetly gunma have 2 go back and re read this threadand the others exiting times for us all it seems woohoo


looks great. it seems that your grow outdoor..great but not convient


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 18, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> dont think tje ocer feeding has gotten worse I lowered 2 .05 id like 2 give anotjer updat on tje deep dreams im really impressed so far @DonTesla are there any indica leaninf phenos 2 the pgs and deep dreams things are looking a little on tje indica side from my noob eyes eather way loving this round so far. Ps dont mind the white widow lol shes an experimen of sorts View attachment 4122495


Yes sir, they can both express a beefier morphology.. the Chernobyl (George W Bush) pheno is likely coming out to play on the PG side..

and on the Deep Dreams side, that can be the UK Blues / PK in her.. or perhaps the G13.. exciting times!


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 19, 2018)

I cant wait im flipping soon I dont want huge plants quality over quantity for me also going 2 be taking up mushroom cultavation exiting times indead


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 20, 2018)

so iv worked out these are 21 days from seed now I dont know what phenos iv got 2 are from diff breeders but to my untrined eye thay all look indica dom eather way I really like how thay look under the blue light it looks cool


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Can anyone tell me about or link me to a description of the following strains I was sent by Don?

1. Sunshine Daydream #2 Mom (Fat Calyx)
2. Purple Komodo
3. Loungeroom Lizard
4. Crazy Cali
5. Lizard King
6. Deep Deams
7. Psycho Lizard
8. Sunshine Daydream #11 Mom (Blueberry Muffin)

I'm testing these strains as we speak. I've got 3 x Original Pink Gangsters (OPG) in veg at the moment. They're shy of 3 weeks old and are growing big and fast. I will post photos shortly, once I figure out how to remove all information from photos.

It would be nice to know the parental lineage of each strain so that I know which ones to pot together come flower.

I run no-till in 45 gallon fabric pots.

Thanks guys. The first pictures to come will be the OPG, followed by the Sunshine Daydream #11. I will pop a new packet every few weeks and if I find anything worth keeping it will go in my mother room. 

Any observations I make worth noting I will do so here, as well as smoke reports.

Happy to answer any questions, I know I'll have plenty.

Thanks guys.


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 20, 2018)

Iv got 2 pink gravys and 3 deep dreams atm Im in love with deep dreams


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 20, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Iv got 2 pink gravys and 3 deep dreams atm Im in love with deep dreams


Great. Can you tell me about them? Who are the parents of both these strains? What is the Deep Dreams smoke like?


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 20, 2018)

Never smoked yet 1st grow pretty sure don saos b4 its got some pk in it amd I think I may be wrong some thing blue frome uk just remember hearing blue thats all I know sonfar looking foreword 2 those pics sorry I dont know more think don t has been really really busy lately


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok. I’ll have another look through the thread to see what I can find. For example, are the SSDDs just keepers from one of Bodhi’s packs, or was it a special clone? I’d like to know ASAP though if anyone can help me. I don’t know what any of these are. 

The Blue you’re referring to will be UK Livers. It’s a clone only Skunk #1 phenotype found by a bloke in the 80s with surname Liversidge. The same plant UK Cheese and Exodus Cheese etc. came from. 

Here is an example of the OPGs. They’re still very young. I topped them and completely defoliated them to slow down their growth and let the branches thicken after these shots were taken. They will be vegged for 8 weeks more or so and by then will be huge, so I’ll be keeping them short and wide.
 

After a week...


Freshly transplanted...
 

A week or so later...
 

All three next to each other. These are deep 7” plastic pots. The white powder is diatomaceous earth. 

OPG #1 - Deep green in colour and a strong odor. 

OPG #2 

OPG #3 - same structure as #1 but no odor. I believe it will produce the most, but the depth and flavor of #1 will make it a better smoke.


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 20, 2018)

Dam those r some really beutifull plants nice dark n green


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 20, 2018)

They're coming along nicely and the growth is extremely fast. If I had a few packets of this strain I would pop 30-50 beans. I only had 6 of the OPGs, if I only get 1 female I will pop the other 3.

I purchased the PG, OPG and a couple of other strains from Jah Earth Collective over email and agreed to test some of Don's strains for him, given I grow organic.

The problem I have is that I only have 5 testers of each strain which isn't a sufficient amount for testing considering 50% are likely to be male which only leaves you with maybe 2-3 females, that's if they all pop. 2-3 females is not enough for a test and smoke report, maybe 10, but not 2 (especially for F1s). In saying that, only 3/5 SSDDs popped because 2 were quite poorly before germinating. So I may only get 1 female. As with the OPGs, every plant will be photographed down to the smoke report.

We'll see what Don says, but I'd rather grow a heap of one strain and focus all my time on that, than finding a couple of females in varied strains. I think it delivers people a truer indication of what they can expect when buying these seeds. Particular phenotypes documented and photographed will attract customers looking for a certain strain.

Either way, for now I will be popping all these testers and keeping this thread updated.


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 21, 2018)

Cool cant wait im growing in coco so I think it will be interesting 2 compare how thayndo in coco vs organic iv no smell yet at all but thay are small still ill be fillming my 1st toke of jah earth gear tho last pg I did but it died cuse I fucked up it smelt in veg and was a fast rooter and it grew quick


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 21, 2018)

What set up do you have? If it’s listed in this thread, please link me.


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 21, 2018)

Im in coco with a viper nothing special using a one part base a humic and fulvic sup made out of leanordite I thougjt itmwould be cool 2 see how it doas compared 2 dons it wont jabe shit on his im sure that dudes a legend but will be interesting none the less


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 21, 2018)

OK. What space do you have and how many watts are you pulling from the wall? I'd transplant those ones you have into 2-3 gallon fabric pots and put them on a table. Run them DTW. Especially if you're in coco. Make a simple drip system on a timer.


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 21, 2018)

ye slowly getting towords a drip sytem on a timer I think im oulling 243 from the wall imIin 80 80 180 center meteres im doing had watered atm long story short my pfp is pretty accurate lol getting there gunna transplant 2 morro into some 3 galon bags im aiming 2 keep these small im learning so mutch in coco tho slowly but surely triel and error


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks @DonBrennon for the history on the seeds. I'm under the impression they are not going to be produced because they're homemade F1s (except for Bodhi's). I'm not sure what JEC has in the works at the moment. I thought these were F1s from special cuts he was planning to produce, not just crosses from seeds from seedbanks. I've done plenty of that and have countless crosses.


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 22, 2018)

im fuken stoked cuse Iim gunna start gettin into breeding and will be soo mutch fun poping beans and seeing what phenos apear with tje crosses I dont think id be any good but u knever kno untill u try every one started some where I spose


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey Don, 

We spoke a while back. 

I have followed your work for a while now and am extremely grateful for your contributions. 

Did you ever do a follow up, identifying which of the 6 mixes performed best? 

Also, I have a question regarding watering, if you wouldn't mind considering a constant issue of mine. 

Your leaves are dark, rich green; mine are clearly lighter green with minor burning on the tips. I'm attributing this to two potential causes: under-watering or soil exhaustion. The plants are in 3, 5 or 7, and 10 gallon pots. All plants are showing about the same level of exhaustion. 

So, the question about watering. The best plant I've ever grown was in a SIPS container; it performed far better than any other. It was a 10 gallon pot filled to about 8 gallons, leaving room for a thick layer of hay. I used a saucer and stand. The stand was placed into the saucer; the plant was placed on top. To perform as a SIPS system, the gaps in the plastic of the stand were filled with coco. Thus, the bottom of the plant was exposed to wet, packed coco in four places: a circle in the center and 3 other spots around the stand. 

The plant vegged for about 10 or 14 days in this system before flipping to flower. During harvest, I noticed that massive roots had grown through the smart pot and into the coco packed within the plastic stand. 

The main problem was humidity. Leaving 5 gallons of water sitting in saucers for hours in a 4x4 drove humidity too high. This problem was somewhat resolved by securing panda film skirts to the saucer and plant, creating a sufficiently closed system. During harvest for the run with plastic skirts, the roots protruded out of the entire smart pot to an extent I'd never seen. 

One philosophy repeated in the threads is to only water when the pot is light, but this advice seems suited for hydro grows with salt nutrients. It also disturbs the root system, which I'm a bit unsure about.

The "water-when-light" method seems problematic as the drastic soil moisture shifts, probably, negatively impact the micro-herds. I'm confused. They say that if the pot dries out completely, it can help to do a compost tea; this implies that drying out impacts the micro-herd. In the "water-when-light" method, so long as the center of the pot doesn't dry out, it appears the argument is that the micro-herd in the wet area can move to the the dry area once hydrated again. 

This is the only conclusion I can draw from my grows: that the SIPS system created a perfect watering system, and that the traditional "water-when-light" method results in apparent nutrient deficiencies not because the soil actually lacked those nutrients, but because it lacked the sustained micro-herd upon which nutrient availability depends. 

I know this is a long question. Your leaves are motivatingly green. I could be completely wrong; I may just need to make new soil. 

I was wondering if you could discuss your experiences regarding watering in organic systems. Does the "water-when-light" method work? Do you like blumats or constant drippers? If one used a dripper system, do you still allow any drying out? Or is a constant level of moisture preferred? 

Also, in hydro, the mobility/availability of the nutrients depends upon their specific optimal PH range. Some hydro people explain one strategy of using a range of PH levels, starting from low and going to high, to create a full cycle of nutrient availability. Instead of shooting for a specific PH level (6.5 or whatever), they go for numerous cycles within a range (6.0-7.0). 

This is really the question. In organic growing, is there anything similar to this? Do moisture variations within the soil cause variations of the available nutrients? Is there an optimal level of soil hydration to achieve, maybe measured in some way? Does the micro-herd make all nutrients bio-available at the same soil-moisture level? Or do shifts in soil-moisture cause shifts in herd behavior, resulting in changes in bioavailability? 

If watering cycles aren't the issue, can you point me to any of your posts about how to supplement depleted soil through the end of veg and flower? 

Your work is amazing. Sometime ago, I contacted you about trying to find some of your genetics here in Colorado. Not sure if you remember. I've been reading through your work over and over. 

This thread is one of the most important contributions to the community and body of knowledge I've ever encountered. Thank you.

Again, have you already posted reports for the 6 different soil mixes? 







DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4049026
> Testing some small batches out, folks.. 6 different variations of the 5 way living blend aka the sweet 1:1:1:1:1 recipe which many of my caregiver friends are liking more than the usual / intro 1/3 : 1/3 :1/3 blends !!
> 
> *The testing team:*
> ...


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 27, 2018)

Ayy everyone!! 
Big thanks, appreciate the patience 100%
..busy times indeed!

Our list of fire keepers, new cuts, and in house special heirloom projects etc was def listed few spots.. every once in a while we post it.. once I have time I can repost.. for sure!
_(maybe I will put them in the summary thread since this one gets busy and start to mail it out monthly to the Jah Fam!?)_

Right now, I'm (personally/mainly) working the popular *OPGs & Grape Lime Ricky* crosses.. mostly strawberry cookie / citrus fuel notes coming out of them, respectively, we will see if we get something suuuuuper scary stupid tasty and nicer than nice very very soon.. get to try a few different recipes and few different phenos, so its gonna be really good to check out. Thats when I can update on the soil recipes a bit more.. haven't forgotten about that!!

Based on visual cues / performances though, the 'intuitive / blended' recipe in an SIP is out performing all by far in terms of speed, water uptake.. 

The Gpa'co blend is the greenest, with some pics on IG showing the colas its creating from seed on the OPGs..

The double peat was the fastest to fuzz over and seem ready.. but time will tell on the results..

Gotta fly but will try get back asap!

Regarding watering though, SIP all the way, friends.. 

PS

the one Shotta Berry is crazy terpy and peircingly dank and very interesting... the one OPG is sooooo delish smelling.. hard to wait these last 2 wks... also working on the coveted pink jewel (see avatar to the left).. that one is smelling like Dat Piff . straight carrot tops, with a side of peppers, fruits and veggies.. with crazy coloration, expression and terps, so looking forward to that too.. 

Then one little (new) update to share is that we just got the upful Red Congolese in house.. the strain all the owners smoke in Van after hours at the secret meetings.. 

PSS

_*Question for you guys, though.. stinkiest strains you ever witnessed..the nukiest dankest kushes specifically if you may be so kind.. curious your thoughts and experiences on the best of the best around your ways! ? *_


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 27, 2018)

you the man don my pkants ar doing really well I flipped a day or 2 ago will post a pic soon to show how thay do in coco my pfp is 21 days from seeds bottem right 3 are deep dreams and bottem keft is a pink gravy over feed a bit early earpy on at this point im considering only growing jah earth slolid as fuck cant wait 2 do that smoke report


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 28, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> I was wondering if you could discuss your experiences regarding watering in organic systems. Does the "water-when-light" method work? Do you like blumats or constant drippers? If one used a dripper system, do you still allow any drying out? Or is a constant level of moisture preferred?


@ACitizenofColorado 
Appreciate the huge complement, you're a good man among men


To revisit this a bit..

..currently don't use drippers or blu mats.. although I suppose I dislike cords and wires.. so to each their own..

I have tried lots of different ways and sizes but prefer to _employ various styles of SIP technique now regardless of size_, 

which is a bit of an art in itself, yes.. choosing the right size depending on goals, timeframes, heights, cultivar types, needs, and environments .. the biggest of which is probably whether indoor or not, and then whether working with a legal medical disability / plant limit or not. 

The water-when-light approach, though, overall, is a dangerous one in _living organics, in my_ opinion. 
Running your water low in _hydro_ organics may cause more fog and mist, and be _very_ good, as oxygen increases, but in living soil, it can be detrimental, especially in smaller pot sizes, (under 20 gal) where its effects are more pronounced and farther reaching / more damaging to the overall volume..

(Overwatering can be just as dangerous, true, especially if you chose weak aeration and its aged / compacted / etc.. or if it was over/under applied in the first place, for example, say below 35% or over 50%)
This is where aeration blends and variations of properties can help.. biochar, being a big one for me and newer fav of mine. Even a 1% or 2 can make a solid difference in water only applications.. 5% maybe best, but any % is huge, just like each % of oxygen can cause massive increases in activity.. as well as each ten degrees in temp shift can double microbial activity, up to a certain point.. 70• f or so being a sweet spot for soil temp for your average hybrid

Balancing the carbon and nitrogen a bit, the aeration and drainage, pot size, and lastly, fungi and bacteria, does really help keep it automatic and passive... the less you need to react and reinoculate, the better in my opinion..and allow for fairly constant levels of moisture..

If you do it right, whether organic or not, you can have an air conditioner and condenser feeding your float barrel, which automatically feeds your SIPs to certain levels.. 
or you can manually top your trays daily, and top em to a level they will drink by the next day, 
or you can wick from a resi.. but lining the bottom of pots with charged rotting wood and or pumice are my current favorite go to's. 

I have a couple different techniques Im playing with for building the bottoms, but to kis, I would say a 1 to 3 inch layer of either one or the other will do.. and allow you to sit the pot in a pool of water. I built mine higher but shluby likes the 1.5" height for sippingwhich is nice 

This prevents an anaerobic layer of soaked soil at the bottom.. better to have a layer of air at the top and bottom..
and also allows the plant to create air roots at the top that sip air, while the ones down low reach for water, and the ones in between can focus on, well, everything in between!

Then when we see the top ring around the outer edge start to separate, just baste some water around that outer edges so it can swell back up again.. but never drown the top.. better to mess with minimum effective doses... and so even teas are bottom fed.. if you use a good mulch, and good size pot, you won't have to worry a tenth of much anyway.. teas can be totally avoidable. 

(BTW.. for mulch, I'm strictly using our glacial and iron-rich blend I am coining "CBD-Sand" now..)
my neighbours have some bad bugs and its helped me keep my meds super bright and healthy.. the fungals dug into it right away, roots popped up through it, one plant (Pink Jewel) even had a good 15 pop through the other day, all fresh roots going for more air, really cool to see a plant react to a double watering in the SIP tray, right before your eyes almost!!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 28, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> will post a pic soon to show


Looking forward, dude.. right on!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 28, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> fuck cant wait 2 do that smoke report


Me neither!! Ice that greatness either way, too hey, for the most expansion!! You have lots of UV hey, so maybe extracts would be an awesome route to go.. extra virgin live PG rosin ... delish!!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 28, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Ok. I’ll have another look through the thread to see what I can find. For example, are the SSDDs just keepers from one of Bodhi’s packs, or was it a special clone? I’d like to know ASAP though if anyone can help me. I don’t know what any of these are.
> 
> The Blue you’re referring to will be UK Livers. It’s a clone only Skunk #1 phenotype found by a bloke in the 80s with surname Liversidge. The same plant UK Cheese and Exodus Cheese etc. came from.
> 
> ...



Beautiful style and layout eh guys

Nice and clean.. 

plants are beautiful too.. I would clone them all, just to be safe.. but especially one and two..
One of them might be the strawberry wafer cookie pheno, the other may be the pungent orange and grape.. 

Tiny bit hungry for mag this strain seems, but seems to pull all N in with ease.. love the corresponding lushness.. 

very hearty and healthy looking..


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2018)

_*Question for you guys and gals, once again.. stinkiest strains you ever witnessed..the nukiest dankest kushes specifically if you may be so kind.. curious your thoughts and experiences on the best of the best around your ways! ?*_


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2018)

Grape Lime Ricky x Brian Lemon Berry x Sinister OG
aka the SHOTTA BERRY K

 
Piercing citrus cleaner fuel smells and terps on this one..


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2018)

For those who guessed this was a Bubba's Meltdown, I understand why you chose this.. 

but this one is actually the Greasetrap.. aka DJ Shorts Blueberry x NYCD, but an S1 of our very fav pheno.. which was a really terpy, really relaxing, really smooth, high thc and cbd cut 

One of my all time fav for at night and when I'm traveling


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2018)

The ultra terpene rich Pink Jewel cut, aka the special pink celled pheno of Tight Dojo x with our OGK .. another super greasy and slippery one.. her smells has evolved now, with a dank pungent complex grape / wine smell popping thru the carrot and pepper smell.. really fookin different and starting to pump out the pink trichomes .. just as we hoped!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 4, 2018)

The mighty OPG, strawberry wafer cookie pheno.. aka the Pink Gravy x our top OG

This one is my fav cut.. 

 

 
This one's flavor lingers for hours when you light it right..


----------



## fumble (May 6, 2018)

Looking good in here! So so love you guys. Not only do all your beans pop but they are all the first to pop and bigger stronger than a lot of others. Can't wait to grow out this OPG!


----------



## giglewigle (May 6, 2018)

heres a pink gravy around day 25 just transplanted in coco had it in a small pot untill now my pfpis day 21 from seed bottem right actuelly im not one 100 percent i thing this was aboe ground eather a week b4 april 1st or on april 1st


----------



## DonTesla (May 26, 2018)

fumble said:


> Looking good in here! So so love you guys. Not only do all your beans pop but they are all the first to pop and bigger stronger than a lot of others. Can't wait to grow out this OPG!


Hahaha, thats awesome! I noticed the same and that's why we had to share them...

Much love to your team as well.

How re them OPGs and big babies doing, great I hope!


----------



## fumble (May 27, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Hahaha, thats awesome! I noticed the same and that's why we had to share them...
> 
> Much love to your team as well.
> 
> How re them OPGs and big babies doing, great I hope!


Best of everything...minus the one miss Bella ate...notice the Bella barrier lol


----------



## giglewigle (May 27, 2018)

hay guys how things hqve a few old stumps from trees that where taken down a few years ago n im wondering if I should ad it 2 my raised bed I can crumble it in my hand tje stuff that was under the soil or maybie I could add it all to the tumblr cuse its mostly grass clippings and old soil


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2018)

fumble said:


> Best of everything...minus the one miss Bella ate...notice the Bella barrier lol
> View attachment 4142502 View attachment 4142503


Looking absolutely amazing.. squat & very happy !!


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> hay guys how things hqve a few old stumps from trees that where taken down a few years ago n im wondering if I should ad it 2 my raised bed I can crumble it in my hand tje stuff that was under the soil or maybie I could add it all to the tumblr cuse its mostly grass clippings and old soil



I would just check for ants first, and charge it first if using globally.. should be awesome stuff!


----------



## fumble (May 31, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Looking absolutely amazing.. squat & very happy !!


Thanks man!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2018)

fumble said:


> Thanks man!


For sure! Truth be told! Love the Bella Barrier too hahaha, and the nice clean shelving ... and the beautiful room / windows! Cant wait for us to come visit you one day...
Take care!! and say hi to the babies!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2018)

My fellow herbalists...

So So So So So So looking forward to getting home and smoking my organic!!! I always buy Pink Kush / Pink Death / Pink Star every where I go when traveling / disp hopping, and I tell ya, some bad herb floating around that looked quite decent to me and smelled great, but still harsh and stingy and peppery and damaging to the throat.

Fack, I wish there was a way of stopping bad weed from ever hitting the shops, I've been sick for 3 days since puffin some dirty erb! That shit should all be turned into something else like lower end edibles or cheap capsules, or facking compost for all I care!! But I guess people need moolah, life ain't cheap round the way here, and they decide to sell it off to highest bidder / whoever can buy it, and wash their hands of the situation..

Unfortunate, but all the more reason to know what collectives you're buying from, and then to stick to said growers, who do it proper!! And stick it to those who don't bother to clarify sources. No name is now risky as ever. Strain name is one thing, but sign your work with an alias or anything, and let people know 'who' its from
Of course growing your own is the most awesome, if you have the time etc, you know everything that happens, but sometimes you gotta fly (LITERALLY) and can't take your sac of meds on with you..

Even recreational users don't deserve to get hit with heavy metals, pesticides, dry ass phosphorus / salt build up.. that shit dries you out to the core and causes more harm than good.. lowers immunity, the whole nine.

Happy to see more organic LP's and collectives and craft growers popping up though.. that's the future! Great to see the sector growing! 

But sadly, even many of the organic guys gotta watch their harshness, imo, I'm getting a lot of bad burn from them, too tbh.. lots of joints going out.. they must be adding castings or too many organic ferts too late, or not letting their medium breathe enough.. or using too much UV!!! I love seeing herb as frosty as mine, if its cured well and smells good ill usually try any new shit out, but if it doesn't burn, what's the point right!!?? IM NOT TALKING ABOUT ANY OF YOU GUYS BTW, CAN'T WAIT TO TRY EVERYONES HERB ONE DAY!!

anyways, thats my rant for today, be easy and love your plants like your own kids!! 

ps
ThaHERB should be so silky smooth you barely feel the smoke enter, then all of a sudden you taste terps on the inhale / get surprised by the expansive exhale .. oh I cant wait to hit the bong and get some Strawberry Wafer OPG in!!! Im excited!!!!


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 7, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> My fellow herbalists...
> 
> So So So So So So looking forward to getting home and smoking my organic!!! I always buy Pink Kush / Pink Death / Pink Star every where I go when traveling / disp hopping, and I tell ya, some bad herb floating around that looked quite decent to me and smelled great, but still harsh and stingy and peppery and damaging to the throat.
> 
> ...


We need dispensaries that DO NOT USE NEEM!!!!!! at all EVER!!
I understand the desire for organic, but I will compromise in this case, just give me a dispensary that does not use neem.


----------



## fumble (Jun 7, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> For sure! Truth be told! Love the Bella Barrier too hahaha, and the nice clean shelving ... and the beautiful room / windows! Cant wait for us to come visit you one day...
> Take care!! and say hi to the babies!!


The babies all said hello 
Oh miss Bella...I am going to have to improve the barriers lol...she crawled right under the chair!
I look forward to the day you can visit


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jun 13, 2018)

I've been vegging an OPG ((Chernobyl X SLH) X Biker OG from what I understand) for a couple months now. I culled the males. It's big and going into a 45g no-till Geopot shortly to flower. I'm going to use a Mars Hydro 1600w LED panel, because everyone says they're shit. With a ScrOG, VPD in check and CO2, we will see. I will fill a 5x5 screen.

Still waiting on seeds from JEC. I would like to do a proper pheno-hunt. I have the facilities and rooms. It depends what he sends.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jun 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> We need dispensaries that DO NOT USE NEEM!!!!!! at all EVER!!
> I understand the desire for organic, but I will compromise in this case, just give me a dispensary that does not use neem.


Are you referring to the use of neem oil as a foliar spray in flower?


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jun 13, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> My fellow herbalists...
> .. oh I cant wait to hit the bong and get some Strawberry Wafer OPG in!!! Im excited!!!!


My cut is indica dominant. It is not a subtle strawberry smell. Instead, it absolutely reeks of sour strawberries in flower. I've only got the one girl to play with. I just really hope she produces and pumps out frost.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 13, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Are you referring to the use of neem oil as a foliar spray in flower?


Referring 
or 
Refering to the use as a foliar at any point in the plants life. I also heavily question the use of neem meal as a soil amendment. At least some of the active ingredients are systemic. I also question karanja (sp?). 
Organic does not automatically mean safe, there are plenty of natural poisons and toxins in this world. I believe organic in general is better but not all organic is equal.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jun 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Referring
> or
> Refering to the use as a foliar at any point in the plants life. I also heavily question the use of neem meal as a soil amendment. At least some of the active ingredients are systemic. I also question karanja (sp?).
> Organic does not automatically mean safe, there are plenty of natural poisons and toxins in this world. I believe organic in general is better but not all organic is equal.


Snap! Love the use of the red pen! I need to do more research before I can really comment on the matter, which I will do. It's not something I have put a lot of thought into, only that I use it "successfully" i.e. no evil critters chewing my leaves and nesting. If it's having an impact on the end product, then I guess we can question that success now. I've not used it as a foliar. Sorry to make you cringe @SSGrower , but I have used it diluted watering in a fresh top-dress *cringe*.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 13, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Snap! Love the use of the red pen! I need to do more research before I can really comment on the matter, which I will do. It's not something I have put a lot of thought into, only that I use it "successfully" i.e. no evil critters chewing my leaves and nesting. If it's having an impact on the end product, then I guess we can question that success now. I've not used it as a foliar. Sorry to make you cringe @SSGrower , but I have used it diluted watering in a fresh top-dress *cringe*.


From my experience with it it was a moderately successful pesticide, I don't have much risk of PM so have no comment on its efficacy there. I can taste and smell the end results even when the product is used as directed.

No cringing, your garden your choice.

Risk is about exposure and dose, your application method may be safer but I ask this...
If the bugs stop chewing on the plant because it has become unpalletable why? Naturally letuicce bolts and becomes unpalletable ro humans but is not necessarily toxic. Its complicated and confusing to figure out what is the right thing to do yourself.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jun 26, 2018)

@DonTesla what seeds are in stock at the moment? How long until the CTF are back in? I’m paid up I just haven’t received the original order yet from July last year. Sent multiples emails, no reply.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jun 30, 2018)

Can anyone give me an update here? I’ve spent $500 at JEC and received hardly anything. A few OPG seeds and some old RG “freebies”,

I feel stooged right now.

Can someone please tell me what is going on?

I paid an exorbitant amount of money for seeds and I’ve got very little to show for it. 

I’ve sent multiple emails and received no reply, so unfortunately this is the platform I have to use to have my voice heard.

This isn’t good enough.

Edit: I had a joint and calmed down and understand throwing a tantrum and swearing isn’t the best way to have your concern heard. 

If this issue could be addressed ASAP anyone over at JEC, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 2, 2018)

Monsieur SJ 

Remaining CTF are stuck in the states,, bro. For US cats only now from Team Jah down there. I sent you the last of my very own, those ones that biffed, some never made it 
However, sent out Pineapple CTF's along with another 125 in OPG's, as soon as got back home from the biz road trip, and, if they don't arrive, you know the drill, will send them a 3rd time, Australia for the record is quite tough at times, but that's why happy to send twice there for good ppl. In this case, 3 and soon 4 if needed as a last ditch effort. Cause you're simply a great cat.

Ps haven't gotten _any_ of your beans .. can you believe it!? -shitty! Was soo looking forward..

Pss From now on, just inbox me eh. Not sure why your emails aren't coming through to my phone, my apologies for that.

Cheers though, my fellow rasta

stay up!

D


----------



## fumble (Jul 3, 2018)

Loving my OPGs! I believe I have 6 out of 10 females...might have been 7 - we will never know as miss Bella ate 1 lol.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Jul 7, 2018)

Correction to my previous post I paid 333USD for beans. I was converting to CAD.

I've had a chat with Don and I think we will have restored order to the universe soon.

Pics of my OPG in flower coming shortly. 

Just to make it clear guys, I love the genetics that JEC has. I'm just waiting to receive what I've paid for.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 8, 2018)

im def gonna have 2 stock up soon


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Jul 10, 2018)

Is it possable 2 have like a sip worm farm hybrid type thing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 10, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> , Australia for the record is quite tough at times,


Anything going through Melbourne or Brisbane Customs is tough. Regular mail seems to get through allot better than tracked.. 

Just letting you know Don.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 10, 2018)

fumble said:


> Loving my OPGs! I believe I have 6 out of 10 females...might have been 7 - we will never know as miss Bella ate 1 lol.


hahaha, hopefully she didn't eat the mean ass strawberry pheno .. that one gets meaner and meaner by the minute even as you / after you puff it.. 
endless Escalator style Pungency.

Can't wait to hear about your phenos!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 10, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Is it possable 2 have like a sip worm farm hybrid type thing


 Yea your worm farm could SIP for sure bud... You could essentially design a no till pot / compost bin and use the worms to innoculate, mix and prep the bin for flowering type action.


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> hahaha, hopefully she didn't eat the mean ass strawberry pheno .. that one gets meaner and meaner by the minute even as you / after you puff it..
> endless Escalator style Pungency.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your phenos!


Will def keep you posted!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 10, 2018)

fumble said:


> Will def keep you posted!


We appreciate it!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 10, 2018)

*Clinical Application of Cannabinoids and Terpenes | M. Gordon, Cannafest, PRAGUE*


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 11, 2018)

Currently rocking the Pink Gravy, Bubbas Meltdown, Original PinkGangster and Crazy Cali's.
Great Genetics, Happy Plants, Growen with love


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 11, 2018)

Time for a j of this pungent strawberry Original Pink Gangster .. 



thccbdhealth said:


> Currently rocking the Pink Gravy, Bubbas Meltdown, Original PinkGangster and Crazy Cali's.
> Great Genetics, Happy Plants, Growen with love


Very very nice.. Looking forward to your faves..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 11, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Anything going through Melbourne or Brisbane Customs is tough. Regular mail seems to get through allot better than tracked..
> 
> Just letting you know Don.


Rock on buddy, respect.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 12, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Yea your worm farm could SIP for sure bud... You could essentially design a no till pot / compost bin and use the worms to innoculate, mix and prep the bin for flowering type action.


im def gunna do that cheers once my tab stops neing a pain I am going 2 take a pic of one of my deep dreams this one is in a small pot in coco but dam shes really starting 2 sparkle now I think im around week 6 now


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im def gunna do that cheers once my tab stops neing a pain I am going 2 take a pic of one of my deep dreams this one is in a small pot in coco but dam shes really starting 2 sparkle now I think im around week 6 now


Cheers bro, looking forward! Almost there..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)

Our anthocyanin studies continue...
Now to duplicate the results a fourth time in a row..


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)

Note the expression here.. Various hues of pink, purple, magenta and black "Secretory cells"..

This time we had no negative pressure and no VP drops.. And as predicted ..no hypodermal cells affected. 

Also no surprise that the basal cell (see below) also remained unaffected, as usual, thus far anyway 

However, the interesting thing is that We were able to achieve this much expression with our water only soil recipe .. and the real kicker, *no uv!!*
.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 14, 2018)

_Cyanidin, delphinidin, pelargonidin, peonidin, malvidin, and petunidin are the most common anthocyanidins distributed in the plants. The distribution of these anthocyanidins in fruits and vegetables is 50%, 12%, 12%, 12%, 7%, and 7%, respectively [3]. Their molecular structures are shown in Figure 3. In nature, cyanidin is a reddish-purple (magenta) pigment. It is the major pigment in berries [4] and other red-colored vegetables such as red sweet potato and purple corn [5]. Delphinidin has a chemical characteristic similar to most of the anthocyanidins. It appears as a blue-reddish or purple pigment in the plant. The blue hue of flowers is due to the delphinidin pigment [6]. Pelargonidin differs from most of the anthocyanidins. In nature, it appears as red-colored pigment [7]. Pelargonidin gives an orange hue to flowers [8] and red to some of the fruits and berries [9]._
_
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5613902/_


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

*Antioxidants*
The health and therapeutic effects of anthocyanin are mainly contributed by its antioxidative activities. As reported in the literature [105], anthocyanin chalcones and quinoidal bases with a double bond conjugated to the keto group are efficient antioxidants in scavenging free radicals. Also, the glycosylated B-ring structure of anthocyanin contributes to the high antioxidant activity, where ortho-hydroxylation and methoxylation substantially increase the antioxidant activity [106].

In fact, anthocyanidin has a higher ORAC value than anthocyanin. One of the possible reasons is anthocyanin aglycone is very unstable and highly reactive [107]. Anthocyanin, with the addition of an extra sugar at position C-3 in the heterocyclic C-ring, has lower antioxidant activity than the anthocyanidin with a single sugar molecule [108]. Acylation of anthocyanin with phenolic acid has a significant increase in antioxidant activity [109]. Diacylation of the anthocyanin markedly increases the antioxidant activity but 5-glycosylation leads to a reduction in the activity [107].

A previous study reports the antioxidant activity of malvidin-3-glucoside that was determined by metal-catalyzed lipid peroxidation models in comparison with other antioxidants [30]. The result shows that the quinoidal-base and pseudo-base of malvidin-3-glucoside significantly inhibited peroxidation of linoleate by myoglobin compared with catechin. In the presence of hydrogen peroxide-activated myoglobin, malvidin-3-glucoside had the highest antioxidant activity, followed by catechin, malvidin, and resveratrol. In term of glycosylated anthocyanin, addition of an extra glucose to cyanidin-3-xylosyl-galactoside forms cyanidin-3-xylosyl-glucosyl-galactoside with an ORAC value lower than the anthocyanin without addition of an extra sugar [107]. Acylation of malvidin-3-glucoside with p-coumaric acid has antioxidant activity assessed by linoleic acid oxidation higher than the non-acylated counterpart [109].

Anthocyanins have many other therapeutic effects in addition to their antioxidant activities. As an active pharmaceutical ingredient, anthocyanin pigment, such as delphinidin, has been patented for several therapeutic effects. Delphinidin is well-known for combating melanoma cells [110], as well as antimicrobial effects, such as curing _Staphylococcus aureus_ infection [111]. It has also been used as the source of antiphlogistic or immunosuppressive active ingredients [112].

Literature shows that anthocyanins extracted from plants have antioxidative properties. Pelargonidin-3-glucoside, cyanidin-3-glucoside, and delphinidin-3-glucoside isolated from _Phaseolus vulgaris_ L. (black bean) seed coat, as well as their standard aglycones, have strong antioxidative activity in a liposomal system and reduced formation of malondialdehyde by UVB irradiation [113]. The study also indicates that delphinidin and delphinidin-3-glucoside had the highest inhibitory effect on lipid peroxidation and O2•− scavenging activity. On the contrary, pelargonidin had the highest inhibitory effect on hydroxyl radical scavenging activity.

On the other hand, a study demonstrates that cyanidin and cyanidin-3-glucoside have the highest inhibitory effect on copper (II)-induced low-density lipoprotein (LDL) oxidation compared with the other phenolic acids, anthocyanins, and anthocyanin aglycones, whereas delphinidin has intermediate efficacy [114]. Comparing the result from both studies, the second study does not determine the efficacy of pelargonidin to inhibit lipid peroxidation.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

*Angiogenesis and development of diseases*
Endothelial cells are the main cells involved in the angiogenesis process. Disturbances in physiologic angiogenesis can contribute to various human diseases, including CVDs, cancer, and diabetic complications such as diabetic retinopathy and nephropathy [115]. Normal angiogenesis depends on the intricate balance between angiogenic (VEGF, FGF2-fibroblast growth factor, TGF-β-transforming growth factor, and angiopoietin) and antiangiogenic (angiostatin, endostatin, and thrombospondins) factors [116].

The antiangiogenic effect of anthocyanins has been reported by several studies. Anthocyanin-rich extracts of several berries (wild blueberry, bilberry, cranberry, elderberry, and strawberry) significantly suppress hydrogen peroxide and TNF-α-induced vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF) expression in HaCaT cells (human keratinocytes) [117]. Bilberry anthocyanidins (delphinidin, cyanidin, and malvidin) are also reported to inhibit VEGF-induced tube formation in a co-culture of human umbilical vein endothelial cells and fibroblasts [118].

Anthocyanin-rich purple corn extract attenuates endothelial expression of VEGF and hypoxia inducible factor (HIF)-1α, as well as to induce endothelial marker of platelet endothelial cell adhesion molecule-1 and integrin β3 induced by high glucose condition in human renal mesangial and endothelial cells [87]. Also, glomerular angiogenesis in the diabetic kidneys of db/db mice is disrupted by weakening the induction of VEGF and HIF-1α _in vivo_. The purple corn extract also diminishes the mesangial and endothelial induction of angiopoietin proteins under hyperglycemic conditions. These findings suggest that anthocyanin-rich purple corn extract antagonizes glomerular angiogenesis in high blood glucose condition through disturbing the Angpt-Tie-2 ligand-receptor system linked to the renal VEGF receptor-2 signaling pathway.

*Cardiovascular health*
Epidemiological studies show the relationships between anthocyanin-rich foods and CVDs, as well as the relationship between total anthocyanin intake and risk of developing these cardiovascular-related diseases. Anthocyanins also demonstrate _in vitro_ anti-thrombotic effect [71]. The anti-thrombotic effect is supported by another study that anthocyanin-containing maize seed (20% seed in the diet) fed rats for eight weeks are less susceptible to ischemia-reperfusion injury and reduction of infarct size with increased myocardial antioxidant enzyme [73]. Also, Bell and Gochenaur [72] reveal that anthocyanin-rich extracts of chokeberry and bilberry, but not elderberry, possess vasorelaxation properties. Moreover, there is also no alteration of coronary response to nitric oxide which is a potent vasodilator agent.

In a clinical trial, the researchers suggest that consumption of anthocyanin-rich strawberries for one month improves lipid profile and platelet function in healthy volunteers [74]. Nonetheless, the effects may be attributed to the presence of non-anthocyanin compounds in strawberries, such as vitamin C and phenolic compounds. Moreover, the study should have control groups for comparison. However, Curtis et al. [119] indicate the consumption of 500 mg/day of elderberry extract for 12 weeks is ineffective in reducing the risk of CVD in healthy postmenopausal women. There is also no change in metabolic processing following 12 weeks of elderberry intake compared with acute intake [120].


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

*Anticancer*
Anthocyanins have been extensively studied for their anticancer properties, as well as antiangiogenesis, based on _in vitro_ and cell culture studies, and animal models. Angiogenesis is the key for cancer development, where it is an important step in the transition of tumors from a benign state to a malignant one. In cancer prevention, antiangiogenesis is the process that prevents formation of new blood vessels that supply oxygen to the tumor cells. Several phytochemicals, including flavonoids and anthocyanins, are potential antiangiogenic agents.

Anthocyanins have been extracted and isolated from different plant sources for investigating their anticancer ability on esophagus, colon, breast, liver, hematological, and prostate cancers. The evidence from a previous study shows that 5% whole freeze-dried black raspberries and the anthocyanin-rich fraction supplemented to N-nitrosomethylbenzylamine-induced F344 rats have chemopreventive potential, where the treatment groups inhibit cell proliferation, inflammation, angiogenesis, and induce apoptosis in both preneoplastic and papillomatous esophageal tissues [75]. Thus anthocyanins have chemoprophylaxis potential.

Blueberry anthocyanins and anthocyanin-pyruvic acid adduct extracts (250 μg/ml) demonstrated anti-invasive potential in both breast cancer cell lines, MDA-MB-231 and MCF7 [76]. The extracts inhibited proliferation of cancer cell by acting as chemoinhibitors. The anthocyanin-pyruvic acid adduct extract has a better effect in MDA-MB-231, suggesting an effect independent of estrogen receptors. In addition to blueberry anthocyanins, anthocyanin-rich extracts (50 µg monomeric anthocyanin/ml) from chokeberry result in 60% growth inhibition of human HT-29 colon cancer cells within 24 h exposure, increase expression of tumor suppression genes (p21WAF1 and p27KIP1) and a 35% decrease in the cyclooxygenase-2 gene expression. As expected, the extracts have no obvious growth inhibition on normal colonic cell.

In another study, supplementation of anthocyanin-rich extracts of bilberry, chokeberry, and grape (containing 3.85 g anthocyanins per kg diet) for 14 weeks significantly reduced azoxymethane-induced aberrant crypt foci by 26–29% in 3–4 week-old male-specific pathogen-free F344 rats [80]. This reduction is associated with reduced cell proliferation and decreased expression of the COX-2 gene. The result also shows that the urinary 8-OHdG levels were similar among rats fed with different diets.

Dietary anthocyanin-enriched purple-fleshed sweet potato clone P40 significantly suppresses formation of aberrant crypt foci in the colons of female CF-1 mice coincided with a greater expression of apoptotic caspase-3 in the colon mucosal epithelial cells [81]. The observation suggests that anthocyanin-enriched sweet potato P40 has a protective effect against colorectal cancer by inducing cell-cycle arrest, anti-proliferative, and through apoptotic mechanisms. Another study also proves that anthocyanin extract (2 and 5 mg/ml) of purple potato induces maturation of acute myeloid leukemia cells via TNF-related apoptosis-inducing ligand [84]. Moreover, the less common anthocyanin source from vine was reported having anti-invasive property in human hepatoma Hep3B cells in a cancer study [83].

Similarly, anthocyanin-enriched black rice extract has an anticancer effect on breast cancer cells. The extract inhibited growth of breast cancer cell lines MCF-7 (ER+, HER2/neu−), MDA-MB-231 (ER−, HER2/neu−), and MDA-MB-453 (ER−, HER2/neu+) and induces apoptosis in MDA-MB-453 cells by depolarizing mitochondrial membrane potential and releasing cytochrome C into the cytosol, and thus triggered programmed cell death through apoptosis [77]. Oral administration of the same extract (100 mg/kg/day) to BALB/c nude mice bearing MDA-MB-453 cell xenografts significantly reduced tumor growth and suppresses angiogenesis by lowering the expression of angiogenesis factors matrix metallopeptidase-9, matrix metallopeptidase-2, and urokinase plasminogen activator in the tumor tissue. The results from both _in vitro_ and _in vivo_ studies suggest that anthocyanin-enriched black rice extract exhibits anticancer capability against human breast cancer cells by inducing cell apoptosis and suppressing angiogenesis.

In another study, black rice anthocyanins suppress metastasis in breast cancer cells by targeting the mitogen-activated protein kinase pathway [78]. The anthocyanins inhibited migration and invasion of MDA-MB-453 cells (HER2+), suppressed activation of rapidly accelerated fibrosarcoma, mitogen-activated protein kinase (MEK), and c-Jun N-terminal kinase (JNK), as well as downregulated secretion of matrix metalloproteinase 2 (MMP2) and MMP9. The study suggests that black rice anthocyanins suppress metastasis in breast cancer cells by targeting the RAS/RAF/MAPK (retrovirus-associated DNA sequences/rapidly accelerated fibrosarcoma/mitogen-activated protein kinase) pathway. Thus, it may be useful to treat patients at an advanced cancer stage.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

*Antidiabetes*
The antidiabetic effect of anthocyanins from plants has been widely studied. Anthocyanin-rich Cornus fruits have been used in traditional Chinese prescription medicines to treat diabetes [121]. Primary bioactive components reported in Cornus fruits are the glycosides of cyanidin, delphinidin, and pelargonidin [98]. Jayaprakasam et al. [98] report that cyanidin-3-glucoside and delphinidin-3-glucoside effectively aided insulin secretion from rodent pancreatic β-cells (INS-1 832/13) _in vitro_ compared with the other anthocyanins and anthocyanidins studied.

Another study demonstrates that pelargonidin and pelargonidin-3-galactoside caused a 1.4-fold increase in insulin secretion at 4 mM glucose concentration representative of the normal glucose level in human [122]. The ability of the anthocyanins to induce insulin secretion is in the increasing order of pelargonidin-3-galactoside, cyanidin-3-glucoside, and delphinidin-3-glucoside. This finding demonstrates that the number of hydroxyl groups on the B-ring of anthocyanins plays a crucial role in their ability to secrete insulin. Nevertheless, cyanidin, delphinidin, pelargonidin, malvidin, and petunidin do not potentiate significant insulin secretion.

In a clinical trial of 24 weeks involving 58 diabetic patients, the subjects in the anthocyanin group consumed two anthocyanin capsules (160 mg anthocyanins) twice daily purified from bilberry and blackcurrant [86]. The results show that anthocyanin group had a significantly lower fasting plasma glucose and insulin resistance index, as well as significantly elevated serum adiponectin and β-hydroxybutyrate concentrations compared to the placebo supplementation. However, the authors did not elucidate the mechanism involved for the prevention of insulin resistance in the diabetic patients.

Bilberry anthocyanin has been reported to ameliorate hyperglycemia and insulin sensitivity via activation of adenosine monophosphate-activated protein kinase (AMPK) in type 2 diabetic mice at skeletal muscle, liver, and white adipose tissue [85]. The activation of AMPK causes upregulation of glucose transporter 4 in the skeletal muscle and white adipose tissue while inhibiting glucose production in the liver. AMPK activation in the liver also results in a significant reduction in liver and serum lipid content _via_ the phosphorylation of acetyl-CoA carboxylase (ACC), upregulation of peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor alpha (PPARα), acyl-CoA oxidase, and carnitine palmitoyltransferase-1A gene expressions.

It has been reported that a reduction in AMPK activity leads to diabetic nephropathy, which is associated with increased oxidative stress and lipid accumulation. Supplementation of anthocyanin-rich Seoritae extract restores AMPK activity, activates target molecules such as ACC, sterol regulatory element-binding protein 1, and PPAR, and suppresses intrarenal lipid accumulation in kidney tissue [88]. However, the authors did not examine specific contributions of the bioactive compounds in the Seoritae extract to the observed effects and the amounts of these compounds incorporated into the kidney. It is unsure if the target of anthocyanins is only AMPK or adiponectin. During the onsets of diabetic microangiopathic, microvascular permeability and the number of leucocytes sticking to the venular endothelium are increased [123]. In db/db mice, cyanidin-3-glucoside (2 g/kg diet) increases adiponectin secretion from adipose tissue, thus it protects the mice against diabetes-related endothelial dysfunction [89]. The study also shows that cyanidin-3-glucoside supplementation for eight weeks resulted in a noticeable improvement in endothelium-dependent relaxation of aorta of the mice.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

*Visual health*
Anthocyanin pigments are important nutraceuticals in maintaining good vision. Anthocyanin-rich berries are traditionally known for the goodness to eyes and are often associated with night vision. Most of the berries have high anthocyanins content. Oral administration of bilberry extract (contained about 39% anthocyanins) to six weeks old C57BL/6 mice has been shown to prevent impairment of photoreceptor cell function during retinal inflammation [91]. In another study, 132 patients with normal tension glaucoma were supplemented with two anthocyanins capsules (60.0 mg anthocyanin in each capsule) from bilberry daily and have improved visual function, based on the Humphrey visual field test and minimal angle of resolution best-corrected visual acuity assessment [90].

Some other berries demonstrate a protective effect for eyesight. Blackcurrant anthocyanin supplementation (50 mg/day) for 24 months increased ocular blood flow in 19 patients with open-angle glaucoma, however, there were no significant changes in the intraocular pressure [95]. Supplementation of anthocyanins (50 mg/kg body weight) from the seed coat of black soybean to N-methyl-N-nitrosourea-induced retinal degenerative rats also prevents retinal degeneration [94], and also suppresses human lens epithelial cell death under hydrogen peroxide-induced oxidative stress by 50–200 μg/ml of the extract [93]. Anthocyanin also predominates around 70% in purple corn seed [124], where purple corn seed extract decreases lens opacity together with lower malonaldehyde levels [92].

*Anti-obesity effect*
Anthocyanidin and anthocyanin pigments possess anti-obesity properties. Based on a previous study, obese mice fed a diet rich in cyanidin-3-glucoside from purple corn for 12 weeks have reduced body weight, as well as decreases in white and brown adipose tissue weights [100]. The study demonstrates that hyperglycemia, hyperinsulinemia, hyperleptinemia, and an increase in the tumor necrosis factor (TNF-a) mRNA level occurred in the obese rats are normalized when treated with purple corn diet. The purple corn also suppresses mRNA levels of enzymes involved in fatty acid and triacylglycerol synthesis and lowered sterol regulatory element binding protein-1 mRNA level in the white adipose tissue. These downregulations may contribute to a low triacylglycerol accumulation in white adipose tissue.

Obesity is strongly associated with adipocyte dysfunction. Therefore, regulation of protein secretion from adipocyte or the adipocyte-specific gene expression is one of the most important targets for prevention of obesity. Tsuda and his research team further investigated the potency of anthocyanins, particularly cyanidin and cyanidin-3-glucoside on isolated rat adipocytes for anti-obesity effect. He demonstrates that the adipocytes treated with anthocyanins have increased adiponectin and leptin secretions and upregulated adipocyte-specific gene expression without activation of PPARγ in the isolated rat adipocytes [99]. Gene expression of adiponectin is also upregulated in white adipose tissue of the anthocyanin-treated mice. The increased phosphorylation of AMPK may be associated with these changes, and the monophosphate/adenosine triphosphate ratio is significantly decreased by the administration of anthocyanins.

As previously reported by Tsuda et al., adipocyte gene expression is not thoroughly studied. A further examination of gene expression profile in isolated rat adipocytes treated with anthocyanins (100 nM cyanidin-3-glucoside or cyanidin) has been performed _in vitro_ [125]. Within 24 h, a total of 633 genes and 427 genes were upregulated (1.5-fold) by the treatment of adipocytes with cyanidin-3-glucoside and cyanidin, respectively. The upregulated genes include lipid metabolism and signal transduction-related genes. However, the altered genes are partially different when comparing the cyanidin-3-glucoside and cyanidin treated groups. They also report that treatment of adipocytes with cyanidin-3-glucoside and cyanidin upregulated hormone sensitive lipase and enhanced lipolytic activity based on the microarray data. Even though the findings have identified new responsive genes with potentially important functions in adipocytes related to obesity, additional investigation is needed. _In vivo_ adipocytes are not likely to be exposed to the anthocyanidin due to its instability in the culture.

Another study found that the ameliorated obese mice (C57BL/6) fed with Cornelian cherries (_Cornus mas_) containing anthocyanins (1 g/kg of high fat diet) for eight weeks had a 24% decrease in weight gain and decreased lipid accumulation in the liver, as well as a significant decrease in liver triacylglycerol concentration, independent of food intake [126]. The diet containing a mixture of delphinidin, cyanidin, and pelargonidin-3-O-galactosides. On the contrary, consumption of whole blueberry powder and isolated anthocyanins from blueberry and strawberry yields a mixed result. In addition, high-fat diet mice fed with whole blueberry powder have increased body weight and adiposity relative to high-fat-fed controls [127]. Inversely, the study shows that the obese mice fed with isolated anthocyanins from the fruits reduced weight gain and body fat, but the differences were not always statistically significant. The authors also tested the purified anthocyanins and blueberry juice for the ability to prevent obesity by preparing a dose of 0.2 mg/ml anthocyanin in drinking water (0.49 mg/mouse/day). The finding shows that consumption of the purified anthocyanins suppressed the rate of fat deposition. Also, consumption of blueberry juice (2.8 ml/mouse/day; 5.3 mg of anthocyanin/mouse/day) was not as effective as the purified anthocyanins in preventing deposition of fat in the body. Moreover, lower serum leptin concentrations had been consistently observed in the purified blueberry anthocyanins (1.0 mg/ml) fed to obese mice for 72 days, which reduces the development of obesity [128].


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

*Antimicrobial*
Polyphenolic compounds including anthocyanins possess antimicrobial activity against a wide range of microorganisms, especially in inhibiting the growth of food-borne pathogens [129]. Anthocyanins exhibit antimicrobial activity through several mechanisms, such as induced cell damage by destroying the cell wall, membrane, and intercellular matrix [101].

Based on a previous study, maqui berry extracts had antibacterial activity with the highest sensitivity to _Aeromonas hydrophilia_ and _Listeria innocua_ [102]. These bacteria are commonly associated with refrigerated foods as indicators of pathogenic microorganisms or as spoilage microorganisms [130]. Côté et al. [103] report that cranberry extract had antibacterial activity towards _Enterococcus faecium_ resistant to vancomycin, _Pseudomonas aeruginosa, Staphylococcus aureus_, and _Escherichia coli_. The antibacterial activity of cranberry extract is not based on its low pH, but it is believed due to the other specific bioactive components, such as anthocyanins and flavonols in cranberry extracts after pH adjusted to 7.

Anthocyanin-rich extracts, such as blueberry, raspberry, blackcurrant, and strawberry extracts, inhibit Gram-negative bacteria but not Gram-positive bacteria [104]. This variation may be due to the different structures of cell wall between Gram-negative and Gram-positive bacteria, in which the outer membrane of Gram-negative bacteria acts as a preventive barrier against hydrophobic compounds but not on hydrophilic compounds [131]. These antimicrobial activities of anthocyanin-containing extracts are possibly due to the multiple mechanisms and synergistic effects of various phytochemicals in the extracts, including anthocyanins, weak organic acids, phenolic acids, and their mixtures of different chemical forms [132]. Thus, the antimicrobial effect of chemically complex compounds instead of solely anthocyanins should be extensively analyzed. Also, anthocyanins in purple, red, and blue-colored fruits and vegetables are the main bioactives in preventing microbial infection by several mechanisms.

*Neuroprotective effect of anthocyanins*
The term, ‘neuroprotection’, has been defined as the protection of nerve cells from oxidative injury and neurotoxicity, which interferes with the ischemic cascade. A neuroprotective agent is a drug or natural compound that prevents the nervous system from secondary injuries. The neuroprotective effects of anthocyanins have been evaluated based on the _in vitro_ and _in vivo_ studies. Most of the _in vitro_ studies are performed by applying cell cultures, whereas _in vivo_ studies are carried out based on animal models.

The neuroprotective findings from selected studies are reported in this review. An _in vitro_ study [133] shows the neuroprotective effect of cyanidin-3-glucoside and its aglycone against hydrogen peroxide-induced oxidative stress in human neuronal cells (SH-SY5Y). The results demonstrate that SH-SY5Y cells pretreated with 100 µM cyanidin and cyanidin-3-glucoside significantly increased total antioxidant activity of membrane and cytosolic fraction from the cells; cyanidin also significantly increased the percentages of mitochondrial functioning and inhibited DNA fragmentation induced by hydrogen peroxide.

Based on a previous study, cyanidin-3-glucoside (2 mg/kg body weight) isolated from _Prunus cerasus_ fruit inhibited apoptosis-inducing factor from mitochondria under oxidative stress but did not block the release of cytochrome c against permanent middle cerebral artery occlusion in the cortical neurons isolated from adult mice brain [134]. Besides the reported findings, the cyanidin-3-glucoside treated mice had brain superoxide level lower than the control (0.9% normal saline), as well as with better neurological test scores.

In another study, male Sprague-Dawley rats with traumatic spinal cord injury that received 400 mg/kg body weight of cyanidin-3-glucoside had a significantly improved blood-brain barrier score by 16.7%, platform hang by 40.0%, and hind foot bar grab by 30.8% compared to vehicle treated control, as well as significant reductions in superoxide level of the spinal cords and lesion volume in the lesion periphery, and a significant increased in motor neuron cell numbers of the anterior horn in lesion periphery [135]. The data from a mouse model of late pregnancy reveals that intraperitoneal injection of cyanidin-3-glucoside blocks ethanol-mediated glycogen synthase kinase-3β by inducing phosphorylation at serine 9 and reduces the phosphorylation at tyrosine 216 [136]. The compound also ameliorates ethanol-induced oxidative stress by inhibiting expression of malondialdehyde (MDA). The study concludes that cyanidin-3-glucoside prevents neurotoxicity of ethanol.

As reported in the literature, cyanidin-3-O-ß-d-glucopyranoside isolated from mulberry extract had a neuroprotective effect on PC12 pheochromocytoma cells through inhibiting cerebral ischemic damage induced by oxygen-glucose deprivation when the cells were exposed to hydrogen peroxide (150 µM) for 24 h [137]. The researchers also developed a mouse-brain-injury model of transient middle-cerebral artery occlusion, where the mice were supplemented with cyanidin-3-O-β-d-glucopyranoside and mulberry fruit extract. The result demonstrates a reduction in the infarct volume of the brain by 18% and 26%, respectively, and both supplemented groups had a lesser number of myeloperoxidase-positive cells than the ischemic control group in the striatum and cortex of the injured brain.

Based on the previous findings, most of the studies report the neuroprotective effects of cyanidin and its glycosides. Limited study has been done to determine the neuroprotective benefits of other anthocyanidins and anthocyanins. Kim et al. [138] show the neuroprotective effect of three major anthocyanins (a mixture of cyanidin-3-glucoside, delphinidin-3-glucoside, and petunidin-3-glucoside) isolated from black soybean, against hydrogen peroxide-induced cell death. They conclude that the human brain neuroblastoma SK-N-SH cells treated with the purified anthocyanin mixture (1–25 μg/ml) had a significant reduction in intracellular ROS level in a dose-dependent manner. The anthocyanins also inhibited ROS-dependent activation of apoptosis signal-regulating kinase 1 (ASK1)–JNK/p38 pathways, stimulated expression of heme oxygenase 1, and upregulated sialidase 1 (also known as Neu1) gene expression. Based on this evidence, anthocyanins obtained from plants have a neuroprotective effect.


Source: 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5613902/


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 15, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4165378
> Note the expression here.. Various hues of pink, purple, magenta and black "Secretory cells"..
> 
> This time we had no negative pressure and no VP drops.. And as predicted ..no hypodermal cells affected.
> ...


When going from cabinet to tent I decided to go with positive pressure ventilation to avoid collapsing the sides of the tent, since the fan operation is based on temperature or humidity it does not run all the time, only when either of those 2 parameters are out. The question is "how does (or does it?) this fluction actually impact any photochemical reactions going on?"

The pressure changes with the fan are significant enough to impact rh, and therfore vapor pressure and vpd. I garden at 7800 ft elevation so water holding capacity of air is less due to lower barrometric pressure (less mass of water for same rh reading) than at sea level. In my mind it seems that there should be some correlation to the vp of the terpenes or canibinoids and the barrometric pressure of the garden. If I could hold barrometric pressure constant I would have a baseline to go off, but alas, I am in a garage without that kind of budget.

Would be interisted to know what the atmospheric pressure is in your test garden.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

Heres how it works i think..
Imo...Positive pressure.. including too high of humidity or too much co2 at night .. can have repressive effects .. See it as push-back if you will.. A positive, pressure and presence not conducive to flow of room-pull / plant-push..

Whereas negative pressure can have a drawing or pulling effect.. See film world war z when the grenade goes off in the plane.. If we want our plants to express fully and release the super freak traits (like the plane releasing zombies), its negative pressure that will give you pull. However, I think the pull is limited to hypodermal cells only and is blocked somehow by the basal cell.. Which I call the gateway cell to the crown cells.. The quarterback of the trichome..

I thought it was genetic predisposition with uv being thee major factor at play..however further trials were able to get entire rooms to express hypodermal pull / anthocyanin / pink or purple stalks, with various companies and genetic lines from various regions and eras, being tested at the same time.. Under various spectrums as well.. And all of them were able to get there..but the army of various strains could not be pushed beyond that.. no heads or secretary cells in other words would turn pink or express any anthocyanin for us .. 

Ongoing Conclusion: 

all cannabis is not only able to express anthocyanin, but should, and is meant to carry it, and when given the chance to, it will, since it wants to shine in its most abundant form... which can be aided and triggered especially with the presence of negative pressure, vp build ups/drops, living soil and imo, the biggie, full-spectrum compost ..

However, hypodermal expression is much easier to achieve than secretary cell expression, which may require genetic predisposition, as well as other triggers, or cheat codes which I am experimenting to discover, that will activate dormant DNA.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 15, 2018)

Not seen the movie but I get what you are saying. 
I have come to a similar conclusion on uv but will continue to experimint with it and red/far red/ir as in addition to full spectrum soil, I belive full spectrum light holds a key. I also saw some interisting results with the 10/10 light cycle and will continue experiminting with dli that way.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not seen the movie but I get what you are saying.
> I have come to a similar conclusion on uv but will continue to experimint with it and red/far red/ir as in addition to full spectrum soil, I belive full spectrum light holds a key. I also saw some interisting results with the 10/10 light cycle and will continue experiminting with dli that way.


I agree that full spectrum lighting is a prerequisite to maximal glandular and compound expression, although I believe I have eliminated UV itself as the _main_ factor..

it plays a support role, and is not the conductor per se.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Jul 16, 2018)

DonTesla said:


>


Full contact gardening! 
Must have been one of those shaped charge grenades to just poke a hole in the plan and not split it apart? 

I will have to do some dinking with an altimeter to see to what degree the positive pressure ventilation raises the pressure, but, honestly this last run was probably my best since "back in the day". 

Let me know if you need any help balancing the air locks for your greenhouses. It's part of what I used to do for the potent compound labs and clean rooms BITD.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Full contact gardening!
> Must have been one of those shaped charge grenades to just poke a hole in the plan and not split it apart?
> 
> I will have to do some dinking with an altimeter to see to what degree the positive pressure ventilation raises the pressure, but, honestly this last run was probably my best since "back in the day".
> ...


Well, its still a movie after all, flaws with every film, but I think it illustrates the power of negative pressure nicely and the pulling effect.

Having your best round in a long time though, thats huge.. always great when your round goes well.

And cool, very good to know!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2018)

In response to a friend that asked whats the point of smoking anthoscyanin(s):

Hmm, perhaps you're assuming that most ppl just smoke their medicine but really, most ppl that need it for actual medicine use the plant in _several_ ways.. creams, balms, tinctures, pills, edibles, soaps, sprays, dog treats, vape, smoke, drinks, sauces, oils, syrups, concentrates, etc etc. 

Your avenue is great and a more than worthy one, you make the world a better place...however, it may exploit only 5-10% of that whole and overall related market or so. I am just aiming to stay thinking a bit bigger picture. I don't sell any of my flowers, they are either consumed by my friends and fam for free or donated to events...but I do hope a hearty marriage of benefits may stem from our ongoing research. We will know much much much more after I do my PhD, haha, but for now, I can say that:

Anthocyanins, the largest water-soluble pigments in the plant kingdom, are a type of flavonoid, a phytonutrient found exclusively in plants. Plants with these colorful pigments have long been valued in herbal medicine for their numerous health benefits. 

Additional research shows that anthocyanins inhibit nuclear factor-kB activation, thus reducing the pro-inflammatory mediators that are linked to the initiation of degenerative diseases. *

*Karlsen A1, Retterstøl L, et al. Anthocyanins inhibit nuclear factor-kappaB activation in monocytes and reduce plasma concentrations of pro-inflammatory mediators in healthy adults, J Nutr. 2007 Aug;137(:1951-4.

and YES
It survives many cooking processes, and concentrates well.. including making Rosin, one of my faves, which yes, can go *pure* red, purple or pink.. or even blue in high ph and metallic situations..

If your customers had this, I am sure they would thank you whether recreational or not!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2018)

My next goal in the garden is to get BOTH types of antho-trichome expression to occur at the SAME time in the SAM plant. 

That is, both hypodermal (or neck) cells as well as secretory (or head) cells... to have pink and magenta hues.

(then after that, I want to conquer this damn (tricky) basal cell at the tip of the glands stalk but sitting beneath the trichome's bulbous head..)

Wish me luck, I may need it!


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2018)

Interesting to note:

Anthocyanins may have a protective role in plants against extreme temperatures.[5][6] Tomato (and cannabis) plants protect against cold stress with anthocyanins countering reactive oxygen species, leading to a lower rate of cell death in leaves.[5]

_5. Qiu, Zhengkun; Wang, Xiaoxuan; Gao, Jianchang; Guo, Yanmei; Huang, Zejun; Du, Yongchen (2016-03-04). "The Tomato Hoffman's Anthocyaninless Gene Encodes a bHLH Transcription Factor Involved in Anthocyanin Biosynthesis That Is Developmentally Regulated and Induced by Low Temperatures". PLOS ONE. *11* (3): e0151067. Bibcode:2016PLoSO..1151067Q. doi:10.1371/journal.pone.0151067. ISSN 1932-6203. PMC 4778906 




. PMID 26943362.

6. *Jump up ^* Breusegem, Frank Van; Dat, James F. (2006-06-01). "Reactive Oxygen Species in Plant Cell Death". Plant Physiology. *141* (2): 384–390. doi:10.1104/pp.106.078295. ISSN 1532-2548. PMC 1475453 




. PMID 16760492._


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2018)

*Delphinidin* (also *delphinidine*[1][2]) is an anthocyanidin, a primary plant pigment, and also an antioxidant.[3]Delphinidin gives blue hues to flowers in the genera _Viola_ and _Delphinium_. It also gives the blue-red color of the grape that produces Cabernet Sauvignon, and can be found in cranberries and Concord grapes as well as pomegranates,[4] and bilberries.[5]

Delphinidin,* like nearly all other anthocyanidins, is pH-sensitive, i.e. a natural pH indicator, and changes from red in acidic solution to blue in basic solution.
*
Super cool hey!?


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jul 18, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Delphinidin,* like nearly all other anthocyanidins, is pH-sensitive, i.e. a natural pH indicator, and changes from red in acidic solution to blue in basic solution.
> *
> Super cool hey!?


You didn't do the red cabbage experiment in school? Shit's neat.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 18, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> You didn't do the red cabbage experiment in school? Shit's neat.


I skipped that day, lol. But I agree with ya.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 19, 2018)

*Plant Chitinases and Their Roles in Resistance to Fungal Diseases*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2619419/


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 20, 2018)

Have a great wknd everybody!


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Have a great wknd everybody!


Thanks! You too


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 26, 2018)

super interesting stuff im some where around week 8 heres a deep dream I got in coco got it in an 500ml container for fun has nothing on what don tesla can do lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 30, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> super interesting stuff im some where around week 8 heres a deep dream I got in coco got it in an 500ml container for fun has nothing on what don tesla can do lol View attachment 4171712 View attachment 4171713 View attachment 4171714


Looking forward to your opinion and results brother!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 3, 2018)

New pics coming this wknd!

Here is a good video though with some interesting facts embedded throughout.. figured should share here too!

Any one able to find the links mentioned at the 43:04 mark??


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you @SSR for finding the link, 

https://www.theganjier.com/2016/05/12/the-dosing-project-and-the-golden-tarp-test-data-make-an-impression-at-the-emerald-conference/

which led to this PDF..

Let's see if anyone can make some good sense of it..

https://www.theganjier.com/ganjier-baggies/uploads/2017/05/ABRAMS-Emerald-Conference-Presentation-FINAL-20160125.pdf


----------



## SSR (Aug 3, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Thank you @SSR for finding the link,
> 
> https://www.theganjier.com/2016/05/12/the-dosing-project-and-the-golden-tarp-test-data-make-an-impression-at-the-emerald-conference/
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome
It looks as if the PDF is a collection of data points to serve as a launch pad for proper clinical trials relating to the terpenes rather than just THC and CBD.

Perhaps its worth scouring the rest of the site and/or their videos for more information on improving them?
I have to say that I'm impressed with the logging of all those terpene profiles, that's taken an enormous amount of work


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 3, 2018)

SSR said:


> You're more than welcome
> It looks as if the PDF is a collection of data points to serve as a launch pad for proper clinical trials relating to the terpenes rather than just THC and CBD.
> 
> Perhaps its worth scouring the rest of the site and/or their videos for more information on improving them?
> I have to say that I'm impressed with the logging of all those terpene profiles, that's taken an enormous amount of work


Well said. I agree.
This was also interesting.
https://www.theganjier.com/2015/10/09/winner-and-top-16-results-for-the-2nd-annual-golden-tarp-award/


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 3, 2018)

Was asked today if terpenes can kill pain.. to which I answered, yes they do.
many are known to be analgesic in nature. 

In case anyone else is curious of some examples..
here is a link:

http://terpene.info/therapy/analgesic/

http://terpene.info/terpene/borneol/

Cheers,

DT


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 3, 2018)

Great video!
"Loud smells" are always the most intriguing for me.
Terpenes always put a smile on my face. 
Aerobically speaking. Generally...........Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2018)

Terpenes are the key. I actually have trouble when the terpene expression is too loud. Some of the TGA strains are ridiculously loud!


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Terpenes are the key. I actually have trouble when the terpene expression is too loud. Some of the TGA strains are ridiculously loud!


I really like the sweet, floral, and creamy notes.
Berry, rose, cream, cookies, coffee, fairy floss, fruit etc etc.
Drives me absolutely mad. Puts such a smile on my face. Even affects my mood a little.
Love the smell of Mary Jane.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Great video!
> "Loud smells" are always the most intriguing for me.
> Terpenes always put a smile on my face.
> Aerobically speaking. Generally...........Lol.


They put big smiles on my face too, haha..

most of the anecdotal research done on terpene benefits is actually in the aromatherapy field, as mentioned in the above vid, but yeah they are for sure known to affect mood, alertness, aid sleep, and much much more.



Mohican said:


> Terpenes are the key. I actually have trouble when the terpene expression is too loud. ..


THAT, is a really, REALLY good problem to have, J'amigo. lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 4, 2018)

@giglewigle your deep dreams is 9 wks in now, hey bud.. how's she smelling!?


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m sorry 2 say I got sick for a week man everyone thinks it’s weed n while I was in hospital ,y tent got turned off so I’m gunna have 2buy some more beans for end of August I cut early took some pics 2day I’m pretty gutted tbh but next round will be 1000 times better iv learned a hell of a lot this grow smells kinda llemony now it’s a bit dryer I will say smell is starting to increase exponentially


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 5, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m sorry 2 say I got sick for a week man everyone thinks it’s weed n while I was in hospital ,y tent got turned off so I’m gunna have 2buy some more beans for end of August I cut early took some pics 2day I’m pretty gutted tbh but next round will be 1000 times better iv learned a hell of a lot this grow View attachment 4176335smells kinda llemony now it’s a bit dryer I will say smell is starting to increase exponentially


Damn, hope you're ok! Sorry to hear this round had to get cut short, but another learning experience is just that, and makes you better in the long run. So hopefully you can pour all you've learned these past couple rounds into the next one and reap the benefits of a finished crop! Those petioles look nice and frosty even underneath, so that's a good sign!


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m all ready planning next round around end of August I’m planning on starting then all my compost in the tumblrs starting to look really good I’m gunna do some sips fully organic I can’t wait I’m gunna be re reading this thread and try and do a soil recipe as close to jah earth style as possible I’m gunna be using water from this small nearby pond no one dumps stuff there and it has birds n ducks so I’ll take that over my tap water


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 6, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m all ready planning next round around end of August I’m planning on starting then all my compost in the tumblrs starting to look really good I’m gunna do some sips fully organic I can’t wait I’m gunna be re reading this thread and try and do a soil recipe as close to jah earth style as possible I’m gunna be using water from this small nearby pond no one dumps stuff there and it has birds n ducks so I’ll take that over my tap water


Organic sips with DIY compost, damn, you're in for a treat then!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 6, 2018)

Mmmmmmm.. Bubba Meltdown


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 6, 2018)

Some more of our special T.D.O.G. Genetics ... showing their ability to stack and stay healthy even in big bug-riddled environments. About 2 wks to go. Terrrrpy and dense.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## DonTesla (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 7, 2018)

With all this fire around, I was wondering if you'd given any thought to "wild" biochar...
The Carr fire isn't out yet, but my area has a lot of burnt material from 2015 fires.
A lot of it is charred outer wood with a rotten core, giving biochar and rotten wood chunks in the same package.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> With all this fire around, I was wondering if you'd given any thought to "wild" biochar...
> The Carr fire isn't out yet, but my area has a lot of burnt material from 2015 fires.
> A lot of it is charred outer wood with a rotten core, giving biochar and rotten wood chunks in the same package.


Thats a good question..

if you can find areas that burnt without much presence of oxygen, then that would be the best. Your ash and S content seem to spike when they are given too much o2. Example would be an area or pit that burned and smouldered from within, vs got torched from all angles in the open..

You want all black and no grey.. and you want to see pores. Lots of tiny pores. and for it to snap, and for a nearly metal-clinking sound when banging two pieces together.

A lab test as well after that, would be wise. Ensure the Ash content is below 2% etc etc.

.. good thinking!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2018)

Selecting seeds with vigorous nature is key folks!! ie. Don't buy crappy seeds from CrapKing and guys like that, lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you rock a fumigation aspect in your game? Burn baby burn..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2018)

Always get asked, "What kind of cover crops should I grow while I wait for so and so!?"

To that, I say, "Depends what you're after slash lacking slash facing!"


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 7, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> You want all black and no grey.. and you want to see pores. Lots of tiny pores. and for it to snap, and for a nearly metal-clinking sound when banging two pieces together.


Well, the thing about that is, it's a halfway point between rotten wood chunks and biochar... The pieces I've found transition fairly smoothly from one to the other. Remains from three years prior, with two wet winters, I feel like alkalinity issues shouldn't be severe... (I'm not anti-test per se, but just a cheapskate)
Seems like it should act like a BIM inoculant?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 8, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> Well, the thing about that is, it's a halfway point between rotten wood chunks and biochar... The pieces I've found transition fairly smoothly from one to the other. Remains from three years prior, with two wet winters, I feel like alkalinity issues shouldn't be severe... (I'm not anti-test per se, but just a cheapskate)
> Seems like it should act like a BIM inoculant?


As long its not a N hog, it should crumble into little pieces if the rotting part is ready. I still like to keep my rotting wood and biochar seperate, they do serve different functions, and so measuring each independently would be helpful, however, I love using nature.. so what I would do, is a test pot with it..

and having rotted, yes, white fungi will have to be present there..


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 8, 2018)

An F1 Bubba Meltdown clone


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 8, 2018)

And an F1 Strawberry OPG clone with a couple weeks to go. Extremely fricken resinous, greasy to the touch, and terpy to the max..with dank strawberry and pungent floral notes.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome thread mate.. I haven’t thought about going organic but after reading this thread definitely considering it... I’m in aus like gigs, fairly new to it all but am got some awesome genetics inside under quantum boards. I got Bruce banner, purple haze, pineapple chunk and gsc going atm but have just started some Texas butter from seeds

Bruce banner day 46

Pineapple chunk day 39


Purple haze day 39


Seed collective?? let me see  and also how can And when should go organic coz I can’t make compost yet... it’s on the horizon tho


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 9, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> a test pot


I'm accumulating the ingredients for a single ~12gal bin for an overwinter personal plant, I'll give it a shot and report back.
You mention hardwood charcoal often, but what about softwoods?


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 9, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> a test pot


I'm accumulating the ingredients for a single ~12gal bin for an overwinter personal plant, I'll give it a shot and report back.
You mention hardwood charcoal often, but what about softwoods?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 9, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> I'm accumulating the ingredients for a single ~12gal bin for an overwinter personal plant, I'll give it a shot and report back.
> You mention hardwood charcoal often, but what about softwoods?


The harder softwoods can work well, but hardwood _is_ the best. 

A report back would make my day, brother. Respect and good luck, we'll be here if you have any Qs!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 9, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Awesome thread mate.. I haven’t thought about going organic but after reading this thread definitely considering it... I’m in aus like gigs, fairly new to it all but am got some awesome genetics inside under quantum boards. I got Bruce banner, purple haze, pineapple chunk and gsc going atm but have just started some Texas butter from seeds
> 
> Bruce banner day 46
> View attachment 4178252
> ...


Respect, brother, and welcome to terpy side!

If you can fit a 5 gal pail under your sink inside you can make compost and or castings.. I built a small wooden bin that salt screened and stayed tucked away in a micro 1br apartment. Just them castings is good enough to start, the compost can come in year two after you've borrowed some outdoor space somewhere or find good compost or make your own leaves.

Nice buds under QBs!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 9, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Respect, brother, and welcome to terpy side!
> 
> If you can fit a 5 gal pail under your sink inside you can make compost and or castings.. I built a small wooden bin that salt screened and stayed tucked away in a micro 1br apartment. Just them castings is good enough to start, the compost can come in year two after you've borrowed some outdoor space somewhere or find good compost or make your own leaves.
> 
> Nice buds under QBs!


Nice bro we putting a big veggie garden in down the back so will have heaps of scraps soon... dig that pink gravy is that around at all?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 9, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Nice bro we putting a big veggie garden in down the back so will have heaps of scraps soon... dig that pink gravy is that around at all?


Thats always exciting times.. way to make the leap

& oh yea..Its around for sure... tis all over the globe now, which is super cool..and one can get some of the original bean stock still too my man.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 9, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Thats always exciting times.. way to make the leap
> 
> & oh yea..Its around for sure... tis all over the globe now, which is super cool..and one can get some of the original bean stock still too my man.


That’s awesome mate... pm me if you don’t want to tell me how one can get them in his hands  I’m looking for those great genetics the bubba meltdown looks like something I would want to grow


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 9, 2018)

Vicious terps coming off of this OPG, omg... went to take a pic with the phone and left a big greasy fingerprint of mostly terpenes on the phone, my goodness this strawberry OG cut is nice.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 9, 2018)

A mid cola shot of this Strawberry OPG who's in crazy stacking mode.. Tonne of terpy tops flopping around on this one with masssssive resin weight.. these dense mean colas could knock someone out, they're wayyyy heavier than they look.. can't believe it!

(For those joining late...this OPG = Biker OG x Our Pink Gravy)


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Aug 10, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Vicious terps coming off of this OPG, omg... went to take a pic with the phone and left a big greasy fingerprint of mostly terpenes on the phone, my goodness this strawberry OG cut is nice.View attachment 4178674


Wow


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Aug 10, 2018)

Where the hell do I get some shit like that?!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 10, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Where the hell do I get some shit like that?!


Hey Bearded,

Direct from Jah, my man. PM me your email and I'll be happy to show you the way..
Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 14, 2018)

Here’s an OPG. She’s near 4ft in diameter. Week 7.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 14, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Here’s an OPG. She’s near 4ft in diameter. Week 7.


Fookin beauty thereDude!!
Couple dozen tops lookin tasty!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2018)

Last 10 days of August already, wow!

Here's a ultra medicinal, ultra smooth Pre98 BK pheno of the BMd (Bubba Meltdown) showing some sweeping hues and foxy swelling.. perhaps a bit much with the N, but this grower did great for her first round with bubbas, and she has some massive beasts on hand now, Remo style with the side lighting and garbage cans and all... 6 to nearly 7 feet each.. dense and toppy, and indoors no less, can't wait to hear her yields they looked fat AF for inside, especially this other one of the same strain, not shown here, but hopefully can get a shot of this cola that is the size of a fricken leg!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 21, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> We will know much much much more after I do my PhD


Are you serious??? I'm thinking about dedicating the time to read all 200+ pages of your thread. I think that I stopped keeping up in 2016 lol... It was a lot of interesting fungi you had growing, but I couldn't get past the basics like micro def.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 21, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> *Plant Chitinases and Their Roles in Resistance to Fungal Diseases*
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2619419/


The only other person that I heard talk about this is Clackamas Cootz. He said that he went to a bakery college in San Francisco and he was researching grain for bread Anyways, he said that he uses crustacean meal(chitin) along with barley(chitinase) and it blew my mind! Along with neem/karanja meal, this raises the SAR value. He is an outdoor grower, so I imagine this stuff is important to him... 

*https://www.kisorganics.com/pages/podcast* Jeff Lowenfel interview also!!!

Another thing that I picked up from one of his interviews was that he used 2yr old leaf compost. He said it was pure leaf compost and it takes the full 2yrs to break down. I wonder if this is because pure leaf mold would be more fungal than a worm bin? I understand that it is best to both fungal and bacterial compost, but I am not quite there yet. 

Another point that they brought up was root exudes. I believe that they said high P and/or N can prevent the plant from producing root exudes and hindering mycorrhizal growth. Also, when the soil Ph drops below 6, it will affect soil biology. I was doing all kinds of things wrong!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The only other person that I heard talk about this is Clackamas Cootz. He said that he went to a bakery college in San Francisco and he was researching grain for bread. Anyways, he said that he uses crustacean meal(chitin) along with barley(chitinase) and it blew my mind! Along with neem/karanja meal, this raises the SAR value. He is an outdoor grower, so I imagine this stuff is important to him...
> 
> *https://www.kisorganics.com/pages/podcast* Jeff Lowenfel interview also!!!
> 
> ...


Mind blowing is right, mate!

I've heard that talk, its a great one! I liked *Clak* as soon as I heard it... how he takes things from other fields is much like me, I love how he draws parallels and connects dots to and through his passions..

Anyway, thank you very much for sharing that here, I was meaning to post that link and I think I forgot!

He loves the barley for the amylase and because the proteins have *chitinase* like you said, which I didn't know at the time..another staple in my regime I think and a good replacement for some of the simpler fungal foods that don't have as many benefits.. for those keeping score at home or in the LP greenhouses.. _Barley (Hordeum vulgare L.) seeds contain at least five proteins with chitinase (CH) activity.
_
And yes, you're right, its high *Phosphorus *that inhibits beneficial *myco *infections.. this is why I like to keep my P a bit lower, and get those AMF's / mycos established as early as possible!!! And rock plenty of humus and a bit of pH buffers, that will help keep the ph stabilized!

Lastly, (but not least nor chronological lol) regarding the *Leaf Mould.. *you're right that it takes a long time to break down, 2 years even 3, if large / unshredded leaves, but probably could catalyze things so its a bit under 2.. I will for sure shred my leaves from now on, made a big mistake in not doing that last year, it shaves like 6 months off at least.. and yes, very fungal is the leaf compo.. white rot fungus is a prerequisite to leaf mould, and the main machine at work.. I see worm farms as naturally bacterial dominant (_very_ bacterial, beneficially, unless you're adding fungal promoting inputs or steering it to be more balanced by adding leaves etc..)
And leaf compo to be almost purely fungal.. for me, I like to play with ratios of about 10% fresh DIY EWC (cured and sealed for 4 months is actually peak / ideal for Nitrate availability, but I use fresh lots too, since we don't have N def very often all, almost never..) if using vermicompost, which is unfinished EWC in my mind, that is more like other composts and or manures that have been worked for about 6 wks, vs a full year, I would use 15 to 20%...

then fungal compost, I would use about double that compared to castings to make a nice well rounded blend.. for flowering plants anyway.. for babies, you can literally grow them in pure aerated castings or base mix cut in half..

I will post a chart too for the visual types, it has percentages and is in pie chart form, I guess I had too much time on my hands or something, they could use a bit of an update but gives a good ratio and idea!


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 21, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Are you serious??? I'm thinking about dedicating the time to read all 200+ pages of your thread. I think that I stopped keeping up in 2016 lol... It was a lot of interesting fungi you had growing, but I couldn't get past the basics like micro def.


I'd be honoured if you took the time to do so and I would be happy to revisit anything you like.. I know its long but we love to speckle in great photos and great learning experiences along the way.. rewards for the dedicated! Like anyone, we do plateau at times, but every plateau is usually followed by a breakthrough, so if its gets boring for a minute, get excited!

I'm still wrestling with basics too, though, my friend, let's get there together.. When we make really balanced compost (great proactive approach), we don't seem to see any issues, just amazing healthy plants that pump out sheer expression in so many ways, so you stop learning about problems, but then when you rush or over react or cut corners, thats where you run into problems, and then its a reactionary thing.. and only with time and repetition (of mistakes) will one get good at memorizing all the nuances of leaf reading.. unless you're a genius and scan a chart once and have everything embedded, but thats not normal really..lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2018)

This is ...thee ... pinnacle crown achievement in gardening to me.. these _gorgeous_ pink trichs! Little Pink crowns!! (aka secretory cells). What's the next thing we're going to unlock with this incredible life changing plant... only time will tell. Stay tuned!


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 24, 2018)

I will be documenting a full journal at this stage so you know what I did for this lady, but for now here’s some shots end of week 7.

Impressed with the Mars Hydro I must say. Not so impressed with the burnt out diodes. This will be a disposable light. Great for one time use.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 24, 2018)

I feel she’s really starting to swell now. I think I will let her go 11 weeks. I want to see those autumn colors.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 24, 2018)

She’s an OPG. My only lady. Just smells of fresh sour strawberries. Almost like candy. I hope she cures strawberry.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 25, 2018)

@DonTesla is there anything you would do to encourage a clone to revert back to healthy vegetative growth, should it be displaying single leaves and curled growth?

I took a SSDD cutting at two weeks and she’s struggling to veg. 

Any tips or tricks?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 25, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> View attachment 4186204
> 
> View attachment 4186205


Wait til you upgrade to quantum boards.... my nugs are like rocks since I switched


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 25, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Wait til you upgrade to quantum boards.... my nugs are like rocks since I switched


I’m DE Gavita all the way and I veg under a 1000w MH. The Mars Hydro was just to play with. It’s a disposable item. I can’t believe they got these on the market. 

I would try other forms of LED maybe one day. 

ATM I’m thinking about experimenting with a CMH kit.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 25, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> I’m DE Gavita all the way and I veg under a 1000w MH. The Mars Hydro was just to play with. It’s a disposable item. I can’t believe they got these on the market.
> 
> I would try other forms of LED maybe one day.
> 
> ATM I’m thinking about experimenting with a CMH kit.


Cool Im relatively new to growing my own but I have started on led And upgraded to some of the best leds I think... I’m about to harvest some pineapple chunk and Bruce banner nugs are hard as


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 25, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bongs-420-rotation-room.972656/ Here’s my thread if wanna check it out


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m going to be doing an indoor but I’m addressing things in my life so won’t be able to dedicate as mutch time as I want to this gotta get myself right but I can’t wait to continue this journey with y’all don mate the offer still stands tho I’ll work for free for the cause XD lol best of luck with you’re PhD mate


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m going to be doing an indoor but I’m addressing things in my life so won’t be able to dedicate as mutch time as I want to this gotta get myself right but I can’t wait to continue this journey with y’all don mate the offer still stands tho I’ll work for free for the cause XD lol best of luck with you’re PhD mate


Take care of you first


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 26, 2018)

That is true I can’t live anyone els if. Can’t love my self


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 26, 2018)

fumble said:


> Take care of you first


Right on. Don’t forget to post on here @giglewigle if you ever need to chat brother. Everyone is here!


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> That is true I can’t live anyone els if. Can’t love my self


There are a lot of people on here with serious mental illnesses. Don’t be scared to shout out.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 27, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> @DonTesla is there anything you would do to encourage a clone to revert back to healthy vegetative growth, should it be displaying single leaves and curled growth?
> 
> I took a SSDD cutting at two weeks and she’s struggling to veg.
> 
> Any tips or tricks?


She just needed longer than all the other ladies. She’s shooting serated leaves now.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 28, 2018)

OPG flowers turning purple...


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Aug 28, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> @DonTesla is there anything you would do to encourage a clone to revert back to healthy vegetative growth, should it be displaying single leaves and curled growth?
> 
> I took a SSDD cutting at two weeks and she’s struggling to veg.
> 
> Any tips or tricks?


My 2 cents, and I don't mean to step on your toes Don, so please let me know where/if I'm off anywhere.

About the weird growth, I wouldn't worry about it. Often, when cloning a flowering plant, I see non-typical growth for a period of time. It probably has something to do with the roots and hormones as the plant transfers back to a vegging cycle from flower. I use 2.5 inch cloning cubes and clones taken with peat cubes. Abnormal growth occurs for the first week or three. 

In 2.5 inch cubes, if after a few weeks there is no vigorous roots growing out of the bottom, I'm concerned and may transplant another clone of the same strain. Both clones in peat cubes or rock wool and small transplants appear to grow best with moderate drying cycles; in my experience, letting peat cubes and small transplants dry out can stimulate root growth. Paradoxically, as a soil grower, I do not like to let my larger pots dry out too much for fear of losing my microbial community. 

If roots are visibly vigorously growing, more likely than not, the a-typical growth will normalize. 

About ways to speed it up, I inoculate the roots with a few types of mycorrhizae during every transplant. I use compost teas to inoculate; no burning has ever been observed from compost tea application. The teas have everything, specifically fresh earth worm compost, and seed sprouted teas. 

A few questions: what is the clone in? If it rooted and you replanted, in what size container is it? How far into flower is the mother plant? Maybe think about taking another half dozen cuts. I have observed that, concerning which is more likely to root and grow successfully, vegging plants clone easier than flowering plants; to achieve approximately equal cloning success rates, a batch of clones from flowering plants need to be larger than those taken from a vegging plant. 

Common convention is to lollipop significantly. I often leave a few smaller branches tucked down below my canopy, growing but not taking up prime maturation space, should I later need clones of anything. 

There really isn't a bad time to take clones in flower. Worst case scenario, harvest and put the pot right back into veg. Otherwise, if before harvest, I like to clone in batches.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi @ACitizenofColorado , I feel the gist of my original question may have been lost in translation.

I was asking @DonTesla about the vegging characteristics of a specific strain, being Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream. I have a beautiful sour berry example in which I took clones at 2 weeks of flower. I had zero issues with rooting, the problem lay in the fact that once the SSDD rooted, it developed stunted and severely twisted growth. This lasted for about 5 weeks (+ original rooting time), before it started to shoot new lime green serrated leaves. That's why a couple of posts down I quoted myself with the answer being to wait longer.

To add, I always lollipop my clones. It encourages much stronger branching and less need for support in flower.

I never use any teas, I just top dress. My worms do enough wee's and poo's for me to water in plenty of nutrients.

I'm big on mushroom compost.

Either way, thanks for your input on your cloning techniques. I'm sure we can all take something away from it!






ACitizenofColorado said:


> My 2 cents, and I don't mean to step on your toes Don, so please let me know where/if I'm off anywhere.
> 
> About the weird growth, I wouldn't worry about it. Often, when cloning a flowering plant, I see non-typical growth for a period of time. It probably has something to do with the roots and hormones as the plant transfers back to a vegging cycle from flower. I use 2.5 inch cloning cubes and clones taken with peat cubes. Abnormal growth occurs for the first week or three.
> 
> ...


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 31, 2018)

Pink Gravy - Platinum Pheno
one plant 5gallon smart pot
315cmh 3100k ; 315cmh 4200k
Day 1 of 12/12


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 31, 2018)

How long did you veg her for?


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Aug 31, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Hi @ACitizenofColorado , I feel the gist of my original question may have been lost in translation.
> 
> I was asking @DonTesla about the vegging characteristics of a specific strain, being Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream. I have a beautiful sour berry example in which I took clones at 2 weeks of flower. I had zero issues with rooting, the problem lay in the fact that once the SSDD rooted, it developed stunted and severely twisted growth. This lasted for about 5 weeks (+ original rooting time), before it started to shoot new lime green serrated leaves. That's why a couple of posts down I quoted myself with the answer being to wait longer.
> 
> ...


My fault man. I feel like an idiot. Have a good one y'all.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Aug 31, 2018)

Its been like 3 months
vegged in a 3x3 under the 4200k yhen moved over and had a week before flip.
this was vegging while i flowerd the bubbas meltdown 
and the crazy cali's i just put into dark for 72hours before harvest


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Sep 1, 2018)

thccbdhealth said:


> Its been like 3 months
> vegged in a 3x3 under the 4200k yhen moved over and had a week before flip.
> this was vegging while i flowerd the bubbas meltdown
> and the crazy cali's i just put into dark for 72hours before harvest


I have a bunch of DB’s seeds. That’s where the SSDD F2 came from. 

Can you post photos of the BM and CC? Or are they being journaled? Thanks brother.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Sep 1, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> My fault man. I feel like an idiot. Have a good one y'all.


Haha, why? For pumping the thread with some of your own cloning experience that others can take note from? C’mon man!

Feel the love!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 1, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> My fault man. I feel like an idiot. Have a good one y'all.


Yeah i was gonna say a big thank you to ALL you guys for keeping the community here alive and well and supportive while we are busy busy, you're a good guy, CitizenC!!!

Rock on all of you, keep cranking them terps up and sharing experiences..

@Stinky_Jones, @fumble, @giglewigle, @thccbdhealth, @Bongsmoke420 @TheBeardedBudzman @MustangStudFarm and many many more, you guys are fricken awesome, its great to have you all here..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 1, 2018)

thccbdhealth said:


> Pink Gravy - Platinum Pheno
> one plant 5gallon smart pot
> 315cmh 3100k ; 315cmh 4200k
> Day 1 of 12/12
> View attachment 4190201 View attachment 4190202


Holy shit, son..
thats gonna pack up like no tomorrow..
reminds me of the 19 gal platinum we did..
please tell me you're gonna ice this one!!

50 lbs of ice, and shit, are we ever gonna feel the _insane_ lung expansion


----------



## thccbdhealth (Sep 2, 2018)

Iced as suggested.
when iced a selected gwb gravy the expansion difference was deffenatly notable.

Bm has been harvested and in glass.

CrazyCali's to come...just before harvest.
@Stinky_Jones 
@DonTesla


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2018)

thccbdhealth said:


> Iced as suggested.
> when iced a selected gwb gravy the expansion difference was deffenatly notable.
> 
> Bm has been harvested and in glass.
> ...


Very exciting, and excellent work..
Looking forward to a smoke!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 15, 2018)

This one's for @DonPetro, miss you man!


----------



## Miyagismokes (Sep 17, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Holy shit, son..
> thats gonna pack up like no tomorrow..
> reminds me of the 19 gal platinum we did..
> please tell me you're gonna ice this one!!
> ...


Regarding the ice...
I'm an outdoor guy, think ice water would serve? I'd need a literal ton or more of ice for this, but a few blocks in a 500gal res overnight would put the water down pretty cold...

I used to strip the mulch back and let the soil surface dry as a drought simulation (also to stave off root rot), but it sometimes causes wonkiness, so i'm trying to get away from it.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 17, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> Regarding the ice...
> I'm an outdoor guy, think ice water would serve? I'd need a literal ton or more of ice for this, but a few blocks in a 500gal res overnight would put the water down pretty cold...
> 
> I used to strip the mulch back and let the soil surface dry as a drought simulation (also to stave off root rot), but it sometimes causes wonkiness, so i'm trying to get away from it.


I would not do icewater, maybe cool water but no idea what ideal temp would be, 50F, 45F or so?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2018)

I like the slow melt of ice, myself. I also like to prep the soil for ice by dropping water temps for a few waterings before the final icing.. few degrees a day, then the ice.

Even when I use reservoirs and sips, I ice from the top to finish..
some strains react better than others, but won't hurt to experiment!

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 18, 2018)

Ps.

57* F or 14* C is the temp I like to use day the before before my icing.
Over the course of a week, I usually drop it from 22*C to 14*C.
On my cultivars that react really well anyway.
Then ice like crazy for a slow trickling melt that doesn't starve the medium of oxygen.

On the other ones, I don't bother with any of this, tbh.
Grandpa Jeans got me on to this, bless the homie.

Another trick to cultivate larger trichomes is to grow bigger plants with longer lives.
Food for thought!


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 23, 2018)

subaroooooo


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 23, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> subaroooooo


Welcome aboard, @Strudelheim!


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 24, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> This one's for @DonPetro, miss you man!


Me too


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 24, 2018)

thccbdhealth said:


> Iced as suggested.
> when iced a selected gwb gravy the expansion difference was deffenatly notable.
> 
> Bm has been harvested and in glass.
> ...


Love to know how your CrazyCali's turned out


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 24, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Grandpa GreenJeans!


Another one I miss.

Hope all's good with you, the Fam & JEC @DonTesla


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey guys...Pink Gravy doing her thing


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Another one I miss.
> 
> Hope all's good with you, the Fam & JEC @DonTesla


Definitely!
The same goes to you, DB
Oh, man, what fun it would be to have a BBQ bash with you all guys one day.
Play the tracks from DP's Raggamuffin thread, grill it up all day, smoke a bunch of pink-anthocyanin-coated Gravy and OPG out of the probiotic organic garden.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Love to know how your CrazyCali's turned out


@thccbdhealth I second that!


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 27, 2018)

fumble said:


> Hey guys...Pink Gravy doing her thing


Woah, thanks Fumble!

Looking like a beautiful and mean platinum leaner, I wonder how high you can push her thc %!! Any smells off dank lemony fruit loops?! I think thats the pheno that reacts really well to a mild epsom foliar before flowers set, the pungency can get insane, Ive accidentally tricked ppl into thinking its Kush when I gave it S! And the reaction to icing, sweet Jesus.. one hitter quitter everywhere, after that extra step!!


----------



## fumble (Sep 27, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Woah, thanks Fumble!
> 
> Looking like a beautiful and mean platinum leaner, I wonder how high you can push her thc %!! Any smells off dank lemony fruit loops?! I think thats the pheno that reacts really well to a mild epsom foliar before flowers set, the pungency can get insane, Ive accidentally tricked ppl into thinking its Kush when I gave it S! And the reaction to icing, sweet Jesus.. one hitter quitter everywhere, after that extra step!!


Thank you! She does have a funk to her not fruity tho i dont think. This ong got topped the othe 3 are taller


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 28, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Definitely!
> The same goes to you, DB
> Oh, man, what fun it would be to have a BBQ bash with you all guys one day.
> Play the tracks from DP's Raggamuffin thread, grill it up all day, smoke a bunch of pink-anthocyanin-coated Gravy and OPG out of the probiotic organic garden.


Sadly, I think I'd struggle getting a visa, ironically over something that's now legal over there......ah well


----------



## Cali Cajun (Oct 3, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4184980
> This is ...thee ... pinnacle crown achievement in gardening to me.. these _gorgeous_ pink trichs! Little Pink crowns!! (aka secretory cells). What's the next thing we're going to unlock with this incredible life changing plant... only time will tell. Stay tuned!


That is just freaking beautiful! Just found this thread; I'm going to have to go back to the beginning...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 4, 2018)

Cali Cajun said:


> That is just freaking beautiful! Just found this thread; I'm going to have to go back to the beginning...


Thank you kindly @Cali Cajun, and welcome to the Don's Organic Garden !! May you find lots of little goodies along the way, hidden in the various depths of this thread.. and of course, if you have any questions, please feel free!


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 4, 2018)

Hay hope all ts cool I ask here em1 is confusing I put some molasses and rice wash water with milk yesterday trynna make more of the em1 as I’m running low wondering if iv made a mistake n should start again doas that look right


----------



## Miyagismokes (Oct 4, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 4210614 View attachment 4210616 Hay hope all ts cool I ask here em1 is confusing I put some molasses and rice wash water with milk yesterday trynna make more of the em1 as I’m running low wondering if iv made a mistake n should start again doas that look right


Heh heh, "Spring water"
Wish I could help, sorry


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 4, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> Heh heh, "Spring water"
> Wish I could help, sorry


Just the bottle I used I watched a vid kinda know where I went wrong now I added all at the same time it is smelling g more sweet than sour may start another just in case tho


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone on here jump on that "buy 1 strain get 21 free beans" promo?


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 21, 2018)

Don jah earth collective u need to get the fuck in here u have a lot of explaining to do scamming people ur a dog I fucking looked up to u bro u turned me onto organics man I think u need to get the fuck in her and exp,ain you’re self I hope u don’t think ur gunna have a future in this community bro ripping people off explain ur self


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 21, 2018)

Hurts so mutch more that it’s a fellow Australian to dam don that’s unastralian


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 21, 2018)

U give real breeders and growers a bad name ur not a growers asshole bud


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 22, 2018)

25 dollars for a reg seed... a fuckin REG seed? Your crazy dude, looking back at it can’t believe how stupid I was to give this cunt my money.... what load of bullshit.... you think ur soo cool with your pink trichomes..... man at the end of the day ur being greedy asking for 25 for each reg seed. If the moderators lets some guy scam members of their site and ban the members that expose him, that’s fucked


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> I haven’t seen or heard anything since the emails I sent asking where my beans were. There are more people who have been ripped off here.
> 
> I’m under the impression any complaint gets deleted from RIU? A discussion on Reddit indicates this.
> 
> ...


I paid for 175 worth of jec gear, got nothin, he told me my beans have been seized or stolen, now he willing to replace them from his store he opened in Australia..... serious lies going on here, karma is a bitch for scamming thieves


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 22, 2018)

If that’s the case with people getting band I’ll remember that I might be a dumb cu t but I make up for that with being stubborn as hell everyone will know and heart everyone will no


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Oct 22, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> https://amp.reddit.com/r/JAHSeeds/comments/89ku6f/free_seeds_for_starting_a_grow_journal_on/ This is interesting


You have to read the whole thread but yes.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry folks, but I've no dog in this fight and I've no idea what's going on with JEC. I simply sent @DonTesla some of my surplus seeds to give away or play with a couple of years ago now. I am in no way connected with JEC and have neither asked for or received any money from them.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Oct 22, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Sorry folks, but I've no dog in this fight and I've no idea what's going on with JEC. I simply sent @DonTesla some of my surplus seeds to give away or play with a couple of years ago now. I am in no way connected with JEC and have neither asked for or received any money from them.


Exactly. We are all aware that you are in no way, shape or form associated.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Hurts so mutch more that it’s a fellow Australian to dam don that’s unastralian


He is not Australian in any way shape or form dude. If there is someone here in Aus who is in on it, please let everyone know who it is so we can get them out of the scene. No one here needs scammers! Sorry to hear this has happened to you bud, I wish you luck in getting it fixed up!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2018)

Damn.. have pages and pages of testimonials saved from super happy campers, from all over the world, many notable names on the list, most of whom come back for more of our great collectible seeds. Many of which dedicate their entire medical spaces to our in house fire beans. Happy to send samples of this to anyone interested. 

Much respect and love.

DT



Ps this msg may self destruct, with respect to the Riu brass here.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> I am washing my hands of this business now, as new owners take over, and simply making good with the 2 or 3 cats who had an issue out of the hundreds of happy campers. If you are one in a thousand who had an issue, please email the new managers at the same email
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New owners? Hahahahaha
I haven't a dog in this fight but that's what dodgy business do. They shut down and open back up either under a new name or under "New management".


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 22, 2018)

Man, I'm just going back to school and wasn't sure on laws going into the new year, so I let go the beans this month, save a few, guys prob put the seeds in their stores, thats what I heard, maybe some save for their legal medical shows, but either way some good will come from it. since most our fans were abroad, made sense to save some this crazy fire for canada. Plus I'm getting a job at an LP after I graduate where my goal will be to bring high quality organics itself to the people through the new legal framework, hopefully as a master grower one day. I hope they will take these strains on.

Don't always assume the worst brotha. You obviously don't know my reputation. Truly want to make you happy and for you to take this all back. That said, please delete your messages, if you dont mind. Simply reply to your email. Thank you and bless up.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Can only delete my last two comments, can’t delete any other ones, look I’m done with this mate I don’t want no replacements, no cheque, it’s just a lesson I have learned to never get a package again without tracking. That would have avoided this whole mess. Anyways I’m done and over it, please don’t contact me, we can leave at this bye


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve just reported the posts myself so they will be taken down. 

I only questioned regarding the actions and integrity of this breeder. I did not call anyone names. I feel this has been the most mature approach and I’m glad we have heard something now. 

This post can be deleted too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> He is not Australian in any way shape or form dude. If there is someone here in Aus who is in on it, please let everyone know who it is so we can get them out of the scene. No one here needs scammers! Sorry to hear this has happened to you bud, I wish you luck in getting it fixed up!


Fancy trying to pass yourself as an Ozzie when your not, That's worse than not suppling what people have paid for. Its even worse than telling people your regular beans have a 95% chance of being female and that they have 30%THC....
Snake oil ya'all its been around a long, long time.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Oct 23, 2018)

Let’s not have this get out of control boys. This is an opportunity to have a constructive discussion. I don’t want it to turn into name calling or he said she said BS. 

I’m guilty of posting when I’ve been upset, but try and put it into perspective before you do. 

We are all here to grow and learn and heal.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 23, 2018)

If this was in the Aussie thread I don’t how long the whole peace harmony persona would last


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Oct 23, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> If this was in the Aussie thread I don’t how long the whole peace harmony persona would last


Sometimes you just have to accept that no matter what, the desired outcome here being that all these beans just suddenly appear, isn’t going to happen. 

Are you questioning this aspect of my character? I’m just patient these days. A little too patient. I’m dealing with PTSD from real world conflict where people die. I don’t want to think about this petty internet BS. Answers would be nice. But nobody needs the bullshit. I don’t like to feel anger towards others when they’ve done me wrong, even when I do question their integrity, because it just doesn’t serve me. I’m not going to die because I didn’t get my beans. I’m just out of pocket a bit of cash, but it’s a lesson learnt.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Let’s not have this get out of control boys. This is an opportunity to have a constructive discussion. I don’t want it to turn into name calling or he said she said BS.
> 
> I’m guilty of posting when I’ve been upset, but try and put it into perspective before you do.
> 
> We are all here to grow and learn and heal.


Kooler heads ALWAYS PREVAIL! righteous mindset brother!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 23, 2018)

Stinky_Jones said:


> Sometimes you just have to accept that no matter what, the desired outcome here being that all these beans just suddenly appear, isn’t going to happen.
> 
> Are you questioning this aspect of my character? I’m just patient these days. A little too patient. I’m dealing with PTSD from real world conflict where people die. I don’t want to think about this petty internet BS. Answers would be nice. But nobody needs the bullshit. I don’t like to feel anger towards others when they’ve done me wrong, even when I do question their integrity, because it just doesn’t serve me. I’m not going to die because I didn’t get my beans. I’m just out of pocket a bit of cash, but it’s a lesson learnt.


No way I am questioning you mate, i Would like answers too, I know they ain’t going to magically appear coz they were never sent in the first place, when I was asked about tracking, all I got was a run around about how the beans are magical. Anyways I hope we can all leave it behind compensation or not wish you all the best


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

Stinky_Jones said:


> I will be documenting a full journal at this stage so you know what I did for this lady, but for now here’s some shots end of week 7.
> 
> Impressed with the Mars Hydro I must say. Not so impressed with the burnt out diodes. This will be a disposable light. Great for one time use.
> 
> View attachment 4186203


Are the "burnt out diodes" maybe just the IR diodes? Can hardly tell they are working with the naked eye.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

Someone post some fire...I didn't struggle remembering my login info for this shit.


----------



## Ray Kudronic (Feb 17, 2019)

Out of respect for this page @DonPetro


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

Ray Kudronic said:


> View attachment 4284311 View attachment 4284312
> Out of respect for this page @DonPetro


Nice! What have you got there? Tell us a little about your setup!!


----------



## Ray Kudronic (Feb 17, 2019)

Nothing too special. OGKB is the cultivar in the pictures, 2 phenos I haven’t been able to get rid of since I popped the pack of seeds A little while back . First picture is day 60 the second is from like day 50ish. Grown in a 4x4 tent with a fluence Spyderx plus as the light source. 8 plants in that tent, all grown in 10 gal fabric pots on their 3rd or 4th cycle same mix. I used cover crops and amended once with ewc, neem, and kelp at the time of transpalnt into the pots. Bokashi tea once or twice and then strictly well water


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2019)

Here is a throwback pic or two:





Holy Smoke Malawi Gold that grew from this clone:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Feb 17, 2019)

A little something I did. Blue Cindy


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> *AoS/Querkle
> View attachment 3165629
> LemonHaze/Chernobyl
> View attachment 3165638
> ...


Never forget...


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

Has anyone tried Phlizon lights?


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Here is a throwback pic or two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally remember these pics!!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 17, 2019)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> A little something I did. Blue Cindy


Nice stuff!!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)

Holy shit, heya Dp..good to see the man himself has risen..these shots are for you ..one love!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 20, 2019)

@DonTesla wassup my brother!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)

Female...


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> @DonTesla wassup my brother!


Keeping it organic, my fam! How the heck you been? Rising up as always I'm sure, and keeping it humble and wise!?


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 20, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Keeping it organic, my fam! How the heck you been? Rising up as always I'm sure, and keeping it humble and wise!?


I'd like to think so. I've been well. Finishing my last semester of school. Can't wait to start the next phase of life! Watchu been up to?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)

Sneak peak of a seałed vegan experiment still in veg..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> I'd like to think so. I've been well. Finishing my last semester of school. Can't wait to start the next phase of life! Watchu been up to?


That's exciting eh man, dang, time flies..but good for you. Big Leagues ahead now dude!! 

Myself, just been busy with the usual. Family, and work, mostly, haha.. Trying to learn the new camera right now. Could take a bit.. Lol but gonna be so worth it. 
More to come!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 20, 2019)

Check out this latest idea in action.. Living or live aeration..pushing the aeration down a big notch but added an extra pound of worms per cf. These CBD rich strains seem happy for living off of only _one_ meal and rock input, believe it or not. Of course, the pure castings with over 50 different fruits and vegetables is also well rounded in a rich assortment of micro nutrients.. As usual...No bread, no meat, no paper, cardboard, no glues, no manures, nor coir or peat. All diy compost from scratch.. no teas. Water only, under DPs own hand-built 4000k cob led. Ten days in here. This is a little 98 bubba ..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 21, 2019)

Added basalt to the flowering worm farm..

Any guesses as the the lone meal I chose to endorse for this little experiment??


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 21, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Added basalt to the flowering worm farm..
> 
> Any guesses as the the lone meal I chose to endorse for this little experiment??


i have three guesses.... frass, crabshell, or neem.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Check out this latest idea in action.. Living or live aeration..pushing the aeration down a big notch but added an extra pound of worms per cf. These CBD rich strains seem happy for living off of only _one_ meal and rock input, believe it or not. Of course, the pure castings with over 50 different fruits and vegetables is also well rounded in a rich assortment of micro nutrients.. As usual...No bread, no meat, no paper, cardboard, no glues, no manures, nor coir or peat. All diy compost from scratch.. no teas. Water only, under DPs own hand-built 4000k cob led. Ten days in here. This is a little 98 bubba ..
> View attachment 4286335
> 
> View attachment 4286336


I need one of those back for a prototype!! I need to get those into production. I'm serious btw. I'm kicking myself for not having already done that.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> i have three guesses.... frass, crabshell, or neem.





ShLUbY said:


> i have three guesses.... frass, crabshell, or neem.


Those are my next 3 choices, frass then neem then crab shell. But I went with kelp as I've upped the flowering power of the castings by adding specific foods geared towards the task.

Very disappointed to see my old local stores going backwards in terms of organic amendments. I asked the one guy if they carry insect frass yet.. He looked at me, confused, and said, insect WHAT!? Lol, good old salt dudes.. Never change. Haha


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> I need one of those back for a prototype!! I need to get those into production. I'm serious btw. I'm kicking myself for not having already done that.


It's legal, its badass, and its a growing sector.

I have one that needs repair. Or more so just a serious cleaning. Probably turned down about a dozen sales of them too. I know a few fairly big store owners that would prob like them too. Sell direct off a little site, could be verrry profitable. 

Dimmable, remote control, full spectrum, whether on rails or panels, could be huge.

I'd be a rep for you!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

Plunked some (unfortunately) quite neglected, yellowing, almost dead plants into the vegan worm farm.. Now look..What a comeback! Lush and praying!

Kelp, GRD, basalt, and diy castings with Biochar.
Super curious as to how this will burn.. Least inputs ever, but more castings too, but they're so clean!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

http://www.compost.css.cornell.edu/calc/cn_ratio.html

A mathematical approach to composting..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

I


DonTesla said:


> It's legal, its badass, and its a growing sector.
> 
> I have one that needs repair. Or more so just a serious cleaning. Probably turned down about a dozen sales of them too. I know a few fairly big store owners that would prob like them too. Sell direct off a little site, could be verrry profitable.
> 
> ...


I should be able to take care of it.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> I
> 
> I should be able to take care of it.


That'd be huge. I wouldn't mind getting a third generation made too, round out the collection a bit more. Gt a couple buddies wanting lights too


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

Even my most picky strain ever is digging the simple compost..

Went from curled over to perky in under ten days..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Even my most picky strain ever is digging the simple compost..View attachment 4287876
> 
> Went from curled over to perky in under ten days..


What you got there? Looks lush.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> That'd be huge. I wouldn't mind getting a third generation made too, round out the collection a bit more. Gt a couple buddies wanting lights too


Just matter of getting my hands on it. I've been looking to get back into building more too.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

Throwback for Dp!
3 weeks in..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> What you got there? Looks lush.


One of the patented 98 bubba k x gravy Chernobyls..which kills pains and headaches amazingly..and 3 BlueCity Diesels high Cbd pheno which I back crossed in 2017.. My most terpy and relaxing strain by far.. A real treat to smoke. My girls fav too all time. Cannot wait!!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4287883
> Throwback for Dp!
> 3 weeks in..


That's under our lights? What about the Black Beast?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> That's under our lights? What about the Black Beast?


Yea that was 8 plants.. Pulled like 3 lbs.. Topped only once as well. Low yielding finicky strains to boot. And water only, cob led!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4287883
> Throwback for Dp!
> 3 weeks in..


I need to see this 3 weeks after this and again just before harvest!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Yea that was 8 plants.. Pulled like 3 lbs.. Topped only once as well. Low yielding finicky strains to boot. And water only, cob led!


Made a lotta ppl feel shocked with sheer expansion on that round.. Iced the Gravy's and that was the kicker.. Almost killed the old man on the spot ahahaha


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

Same round as above.. Closer to finish, just one plant shown.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

Another classic from around the time the Black beast was born..


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2019)

The Forrest.. Craziest multi stage high I ever had.. Gotta run it again one day soon..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Yea that was 8 plants.. Pulled like 3 lbs.. Topped only once as well. Low yielding finicky strains to boot. And water only, cob led!


So how was the density? Canopy to light distance? What size was the grow space? Weren't those lights only using like 60w,!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4287910
> The Forrest.. Craziest multi stage high I ever had.. Gotta run it again one day soon..


Straight jungle!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

dam I'm high, I was reading this thinking you were talking to yourself and replying to your self! lmfao dam it took me half this page to realize there is 2 of you!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam I'm high, I was reading this thinking you were talking to yourself and replying to your self! lmfao dam it took me half this page to realize there is 2 of you!


Lmao, sometimes i do, but that's a good strain you there buddy, keep it burnin' eh!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 23, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Lmao, sometimes i do, but that's a good strain you there buddy, keep it burnin' eh!


yea was blowing some banana og, but I tossed in some keif and wax, needless to say that a bed time joint only lmfaooo


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 23, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> So how was the density? Canopy to light distance? What size was the grow space? Weren't those lights only using like 60w,!


Well the density was middle range, just the way I like it. Not too dense nor fluffy. The terps were through the roof. Stickiest smoothest herb ever. And the expansion was bloody crippling.

Veg .. light heights were about 16-18 inches on average.. And maybe 14-16 on average for flower. Then I had a spot in 4x8 room where I cycle plants through that pushed the heights a bit. For a day. 8 inches or so. Then back into rotation. 8 spots so each plant visited about once a week.

And the panels have yeah, two ~60 w cobs .. So I guess around 120-125 per panel..
I also had the beast in there and the original UFO so about 12 cobs and a china light. Under 1000w. 

Ps. I pushed the heights again with the la con chocolate and that was the densest I've seen the panels do.. Bit more cola Dom plus I pushed an average height of like ten inches.. And that bud could whack someone and cause serious pain, lol.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea was blowing some banana og, but I tossed in some keif and wax, needless to say that a bed time joint only lmfaooo


Sounds tasty .. and very potent lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 23, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Well the density was middle range, just the way I like it. Not too dense nor fluffy. The terps were through the roof. Stickiest smoothest herb ever. And the expansion was bloody crippling.
> 
> Veg .. light heights were about 16-18 inches on average.. And maybe 14-16 on average for flower. Then I had a spot in 4x8 room where I cycle plants through that pushed the heights a bit. For a day. 8 inches or so. Then back into rotation. 8 spots so each plant visited about once a week.
> 
> ...


what's your guys take on led strips, I don't know shit about anything led, but got a guy going to build me a set up to cover a 4x8! but I've no clue what to tell him I want, other than over kill lol! I'm still running hps! always have!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2019)

Pre 98 Bubba is a beast!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Beautiful shots, btw, Fum, nice chunky high-grade nugs with copious amounts of resin, who doesn't love that!!!
> 
> I look forward to my next puff as well!!
> 
> ...


Fuck we found a winner with this one.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Time for a j of this pungent strawberry Original Pink Gangster ..View attachment 4163876
> 
> 
> Very very nice.. Looking forward to your faves..


Looks insane!!


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2019)

@DonTesla what has been your best soil mix to date?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Pre 98 Bubba is a beast!


Sure is, Mo! My buddy running er needs his 9 ft ceilings, that's for sure! Side lit, they damn near grow to the ceiling.. Brings massive structure to anything it touches.. But more than that I love the effects!



DonPetro said:


> Fuck we found a winner with this one.


Yea the gravy is just so coated, so high in thc.. Especially the thin bladed platinum pheno. I can hook you up with a few beans for sure bro..

..have some Platinum Gravy x OG going rn aka the OPG.. It's even tastier.. I better get you some of those too



DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla what has been your best soil mix to date?


Well.. When I first added the thermo compost that was made outside over a couple years.. It added a new level of life and speed to all the old and original in house recipes.. Vamp, Rasta, ocean Farma, all performed better than ever.

I then eventually donated everything from the first 5 years to outdoor family veggie gardens when I moved to bc.. Then built new compost out there.. Collected leaves from a couple different extremely tall forests, rotting wood and grd from volcanic regions..etc 

(after lab testing everything) Built several mixes with slightly different bases.. Amended em all the same CC style just slightly tweaked to my own style..The five way blend I call it.. 
1:1:1:1:1 mix, where two parts equal different aerations, and the rest is base.. Coir, peat, castings, compost etc. 
compared all these combos..
The one that did the best by far was the intuitive blend.. No measuring, did it all by feel, lmao. Go figure. Unprecedented speed, size, and praying. Woulda loved to test that pot but a buddy tossed it lol.

So I gave all that soil away but kept a few hundred pounds of bc made castings..with all the foraged goodies mentioned above.. And now im looking at the best castings I've ever seen ..ever. No bad pests at all, non stop praying by the ladies embedded.. Interesting!

Long short, next one will be the best, i bet.. although I've been quite happy with all of them, to date.. comparing to non organic or even dispensary organic, the herb we crafted has always been stellar in comparison.. Terps thru the roof, and tish especially, as well as cleaniness. Land slide for sure. But we been using frass since day one too, speaking to crews that discovered it later, its a massive game changer for them and their terps.

For a base, I think the best way to go for loud terpy clean meds is 100% (perhaps vegan leaning?) compost / leaf mould / castings with premium aeration blend..pumice and rotting wood..25 gal plus.. Mulch and wicks, a must.

Now I amend the base weaker than I used to, closer to 1/4 cup meals, 2 cups of minerals, per cf, but add spikes or layers if I have normal to heavy eaters. My strains are light feeders mostly, so maybe a bed that eats more, and a bed that's eating lighter.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's your guys take on led strips, I don't know shit about anything led, but got a guy going to build me a set up to cover a 4x8! but I've no clue what to tell him I want, other than over kill lol! I'm still running hps! always have!


Hps gets the job done! Makes for dense ass herb, just gotta move more air and deal with the excess heat and shit, but i think u will love the terps and plant health you'll see from switching it up..

I think they can play a good role, especially in corners and cabinets, although tbh, I haven't f*cked with them yet.. But if I did.. Would be kinda cool to have some deep / far reds up near the roof.. And some white/blue light in the corners, upping the side lighting..

What's their penetration like I wonder, are guys using them for whole rooms without any issues? Wonder what heights they would rock..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Sure is, Mo! My buddy running er needs his 9 ft ceilings, that's for sure! Side lit, they damn near grow to the ceiling.. Brings massive structure to anything it touches.. But more than that I love the effects!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take anything you can get me.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 3, 2019)

Still got the very first recipe... Classic! @DonPetro


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 3, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4293499
> Still got the very first recipe... Classic! @DonPetro


Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 3, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Lol


Amazing I still got this after all the moves across Canada and what not eh!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Amazing I still got this after all the moves across Canada and what not eh!


How are the girls?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> How are the girls?


Good. They're hella coated my bro.. the Terps are nuts.. Wish you could smell em! Keep getting a wiff of roasted chicken even with the vegan compost! First couple times it happened my head was on a swivel, like WTF! Is it supper time already?

Complexity is just to die for..

One blue city diesel keeps giving off smells of purple lilac bush flowers, pink cotton candy, little bit of background lavender, and when bumped, roasted chicken slash mean herb gravy hits the air. The others are the same, but no gravy or chicken smell.

The bubba smells like, oranges and citrus notes, with a bit of wild berry poptart /grape bubblegum.. Seductive and sweet

Upset a bit that the stores here went so far backwards while away, but its gonna be a blessing in disguise if played right.. first off, will challenge me to learn some flowering ferments.. The aloe ferment I've been fuckin with is just awesome.


----------



## loco41 (Mar 14, 2019)

DonTesla said:


> Good. They're hella coated my bro.. the Terps are nuts.. Wish you could smell em! Keep getting a wiff of roasted chicken even with the vegan compost! First couple times it happened my head was on a swivel, like WTF! Is it supper time already?
> 
> Complexity is just to die for..
> 
> ...


Sorry if you posted this somewhere earlier, but im curious about your aloe ferment. I have a couple aloe plants that are thriving, but I have limited space for what I have going, only 2x2x4 and a 2x2.5x7 tents at the moment. Not growing MJ at the moment, but have a few random things growing in the 2x2x4 tent with the aloes. I would like to trim off a few of the bigger leaves to free up some space in there for some starters for the outdoor vegetable garden. My bigger tent has some kale plants growing in it and also doing very well, really just trying to get a good feel for my soil mix and overall plant health in general for when I am in a situation where I can grow some fire buds. 

I guess I'm just wondering your process for making it if you don't mind?


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 27, 2019)

Where is everyone???


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2019)

Right here!


----------



## Brandon137 (Oct 28, 2019)

SpicySativa said:


> Ah. Neat. My name is less creative. I like spicy sativas... So...


Yours is less creative how about mine lol


----------



## iMavrick92 (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m curious about the aloe ferment as well. Is it made along the lines of an FPJ or FFJ?


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 4, 2020)

Back in the DIY LED saddle again.



120w at the wall. Passively cooled 4000k Samsung LM301B with 660nm red, Meanwell HLG-120H-48B.
The pics don't do it justice at all. You can't look anywhere near this thing. COBs might be a thing of the past for me.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 10, 2020)

Yea crazy how some tech replaces others. I went the strip route as opposed to the quantom boards. But regardless, organics + led seems to be a winner.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 12, 2020)

foreverflyhi said:


> Yea crazy how some tech replaces others. I went the strip route as opposed to the quantom boards. But regardless, organics + led seems to be a winner.


Having any cal/mag issues under LED?


----------



## 4ftRoots (Jan 12, 2020)

What kind of Lux are you getting at 18 inches? I don't have the means to measure in ppfd lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 12, 2020)

4ftRoots said:


> What kind of Lux are you getting at 18 inches? I don't have the means to measure in ppfd lol


Sorry dude. I don't have that type of equipment. Maybe someday.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 12, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Having any cal/mag issues under LED?


No, my soil is well balanced, so never really any issues. My mineral mix consist of crab, crustaceans, oyster and gypsum. 
What's your vpd? I believe leds make leaf surface alot cooler, so it directly affects your vpd. Which could be why you're plants are in taking different?


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 12, 2020)

4ftRoots said:


> What kind of Lux are you getting at 18 inches? I don't have the means to measure in ppfd lol


Lux not important, ppf, ppfd, par important.


----------



## 4ftRoots (Jan 14, 2020)

It was worth a try. Thanks!

Yeah I know par is important. I don't have the ability to measure so I have to do a poor mans comparison.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2020)

@foreverflyhi 

FFH!!!
How are you doing man!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Feb 12, 2020)

Rasta Roy said:


> The woods behind my compost lot are filled with rotten treasure. I go back there with a shovel and five gallon buckets. Check out this log that fell across a deer path and has turned into beautiful red dust, straight up potting soil consistency.
> 
> View attachment 3936655


Just took my dog for a walk in woods around my house and came across lots of this. Also when digging under the leaves there are areas with 6-8 inches or more of worm castings built up. Im using a recycled mix indoors that I am going to reamend soon. Would it be a problem to collect and add some of this to my indoor soil mix or do I risk bringing in something unwanted such as bugs?


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 12, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Just took my dog for a walk in woods around my house and came across lots of this. Also when digging under the leaves there are areas with 6-8 inches or more of worm castings built up. Im using a recycled mix indoors that I am going to reamend soon. Would it be a problem to collect and add some of this to my indoor soil mix or do I risk bringing in something unwanted such as bugs?


I would add it to the compost pile first or to your soil mix before you "cook" it but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 14, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Just took my dog for a walk in woods around my house and came across lots of this. Also when digging under the leaves there are areas with 6-8 inches or more of worm castings built up. Im using a recycled mix indoors that I am going to reamend soon. Would it be a problem to collect and add some of this to my indoor soil mix or do I risk bringing in something unwanted such as bugs?


Any soil that's outdoors shouldn't come indoors to any monocrop garden. Use it in your garden outdoors or grow more stuff inside along with your weed. Like tons of stuff. But sterilizing it will ruin the point of acquiring it.


----------



## 4ftRoots (Feb 14, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Just took my dog for a walk in woods around my house and came across lots of this. Also when digging under the leaves there are areas with 6-8 inches or more of worm castings built up. Im using a recycled mix indoors that I am going to reamend soon. Would it be a problem to collect and add some of this to my indoor soil mix or do I risk bringing in something unwanted such as bugs?


I don't see any reason using it immediately. If your soil is healthy you shouldn't have problems! To be on the safe side you can put it through a worm bin, adds more microbes too.


----------



## PigTrotter (May 8, 2020)

Jah earth collective still going? Good to see the Don's thread still alive ISH, but where is Don Tesla


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 7, 2021)

PigTrotter said:


> Jah earth collective still going? Good to see the Don's thread still alive ISH, but where is Don Tesla


He got very busy with life.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 2, 2022)

has anyone been using bioags products?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 2, 2022)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oil/edibles are no joke. Our bodies metabolize cannabinoids way differently when eating it. I'm not proud of this in any way, but I've had three different people go to the ER after eating one of my chocolates thinking they were having a stroke. The very clear instructions to only eat half of one are ignored after they don't feel any buzz for a half hour or so, so they eat the rest. SMH.


too bad we only actually are able to ingest like 10-15 percent of the thc inside those edibles. so i must of had a really strong batch!!


----------

